# *** F@H Tech Assistance Thread ***



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 10, 2009)

F@h Tech Assistance Thread. Post up your issues and we will help you.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 10, 2009)

Great idea Buck.......


----------



## mosheen (Jul 10, 2009)

Is there any client for a ati 9000/9200 or 8500 around??
my old laptop is on 24/7 for file sharing purposes and its got WCG client already.
what can i do with the gpu??


----------



## msgclb (Jul 10, 2009)

I had my MSI K9A2 Platium running (2) galaxy GTS 250 cards using XP Pro 32-bit but I noticed these cards get hot. I tried a 120mm fan over the cards and that helped some. Something else that I've noticed is the GPU core clock throttles down while the screensaver is running.







I had a better image but lost it when I used the PSU, hard drive and DVD from this rig on another machine. This project will have to wait for some cash to buy more parts. Any idea how I'm going to solve the above two problems when I get back to this project?


----------



## stanhemi (Jul 10, 2009)

mosheen said:


> Is there any client for a ati 9000/9200 or 8500 around??
> my old laptop is on 24/7 for file sharing purposes and its got WCG client already.
> what can i do with the gpu??



no only for hd2xxx  hd3xxx hd4xxx ati series


----------



## mike047 (Jul 10, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I had my MSI K9A2 Platium running (2) galaxy GTS 250 cards using XP Pro 32-bit but I noticed these cards get hot. I tried a 120mm fan over the cards and that helped some. Something else that *I've noticed is the GPU core clock throttles down* while the screensaver is running.
> 
> I had a better image but lost it when I used the PSU, hard drive and DVD from this rig on another machine. This project will have to wait for some cash to buy more parts. Any idea how I'm going to solve the above two problems when I get back to this project?




That is an ongoing issue with 250s.  My Evga's[3 in one box] will occasionally do this.  It usually is a different one each time[I don't use a screen saver].  Reboot will get it back up.  There are several threads around and at FAH forum addressing this without a fix.  It has been surmised that it was a 250 bios issue.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 10, 2009)

mike047 said:


> That is an ongoing issue with 250s.  My Evga's[3 in one box] will occasionally do this.  It usually is a different one each time[I don't use a screen saver].  Reboot will get it back up.  There are several threads around and at FAH forum addressing this without a fix.  It has been surmised that it was a 250 bios issue.



Thanks Mike. I was considering buying one evga 250 or maybe 9800 to go with my 250s that will be running as part of a 3 system KVM so I won't need a screen saver. To put my mind at ease I guess that I could put a halon fire suppression system over those cards!


----------



## bogmali (Jul 10, 2009)

I have 2 XFX GTS250's and I never had any heat issue. The most that I've seen mine was 83%. Did you turn the fans to at least 90%?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 10, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I had my MSI K9A2 Platium running (2) galaxy GTS 250 cards using XP Pro 32-bit but I noticed these cards get hot. I tried a 120mm fan over the cards and that helped some. Something else that I've noticed is the GPU core clock throttles down while the screensaver is running.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090703/F@H 07-02-09-1.jpg
> 
> I had a better image but lost it when I used the PSU, hard drive and DVD from this rig on another machine. This project will have to wait for some cash to buy more parts. Any idea how I'm going to solve the above two problems when I get back to this project?



These cards run hot and I can't cool mine down either. Constant 80'c and highs of 90C are what I experiance(overclocked). I have applied AS-5 and even run full 12v to the fans. I will mod the cooling system this weekend and post pics in the Galaxy GTS250 thread.

I had the same throttling problem with the WCG screensaver. I have disabled all screensavers on every rig and the only throttling probs I have now are on driver crashes/GPU recovery's.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 10, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I have 2 XFX GTS250's and I never had any heat issue. The most that I've seen mine was 83%. Did you turn the fans to at least 90%?



I'll trade you! At the time I was using my 250s the temperature outside was in the 100s and inside my AC couldn't keep it below 85. The fan was at 100% with the temp easing up to the 90s. This was only the first card. I put a fan over the cards and it lowered. I was thinking of using an EVGA or maybe XFX GTS250 in slot 1 with the other 2 cards to see if that helped.

But first I need a PSU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 11, 2009)

Experimenting with different cooling options for the Galaxy GTS 250...


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 13, 2009)

*A question for the folding gurus*

I've been bitten by the folding bug, and it's clear that NVIDIA trumps ATI in folding.  (I can find no hard numbers, but I accept the verdict nonetheless.)

I don't have a ton of cash, but would this be acceptable as a replacement for my 4850?

Open Box Zotac 9800 GTX

It's not the PC listed in my system specs, but a P35 with a E6750 @ 3.6 GHz.

Thanks


----------



## bogmali (Jul 13, 2009)

It trumps the 4850 in folding by a wide margin, you're looking at 5.5K-6K PPD right there.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 13, 2009)

Drat!  Someone already snagged it.  But thanks for the quick reply


----------



## msgclb (Jul 13, 2009)

TechPowerUp! video card reviews now include a Folding@Home section. This latest review for the Sapphire HD 4730 512 MB is at...

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_4730/22.html


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 13, 2009)

msgclb said:


> TechPowerUp! video card reviews now include a Folding@Home section. This latest review for the Sapphire HD 4730 512 MB is at...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/HD_4730/22.html



At last some hard numbers from a souce I trust. 

Looks like anything 9800 and up gives decent results.  Though one wonders what you could do with two or three of these


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 13, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> At last some hard numbers from a souce I trust.
> 
> Looks like anything 9800 and up gives decent results.  Though one wonders what you could do with two or three of these



Hey, you try them out and let us know. 

Seriously, look at the systems that mike047 is selling.  Those 256MB 8800GT's are known as some of the most efficient Folders per watt.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 14, 2009)

Anything smaller than 128sp is not worth purchasing going forward. 8800GS/9600GSO and 8800GT/9800GT get eaten alive by 511pt units and F@H work units will not get any easier. Gone are the days of 96sp cards pulling 5300 ppd all day long


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

How do I disable rec 1888 pointers? I got one and it sat for 40 mins to get to 2% and the entire time my GPU never increased in temp so it was not doing anything effectively. May as well tell me how to rid myself of 511s as well. Appreciate it.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> How do I disable rec 1888 pointers? I got one and it sat for 40 mins to get to 2% and the entire time my GPU never increased in temp so it was not doing anything effectively. May as well tell me how to rid myself of 511s as well. Appreciate it.



you can't disabled WU if i'm correct and yes the 1888 pt's are annoying (take 7h to do with my 9800gt and the 511pt heat my card +10c)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> How do I disable rec 1888 pointers? I got one and it sat for 40 mins to get to 2% and the entire time my GPU never increased in temp so it was not doing anything effectively. May as well tell me how to rid myself of 511s as well. Appreciate it.


The 1888 pt WU's operate in a "pulse" manner to keep the temp down on the cards. They are actually very productive work units. The 511's are heat monsters. You cannot avoid a work unit. I have tried blocking IP addresses to "avoid" the 511 servers, to no avail. I have realized that I must deal with what they send me. Sorry man.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> The 1888 pt WU's operate in a "pulse" manner to keep the temp down on the cards. They are actually very productive work units. The 511's are heat monsters. You cannot avoid a work unit. I have tried blocking IP addresses to "avoid" the 511 servers, to no avail. I have realized that I must deal with what they send me. Sorry man.



Oh, I see. I was worried there was a problem. Is it normal for Fahmon's indicator to stay yellow much longer and show 0 PPD for those 1888s as well? Maybe I was not patient enough... 

I'm a little nervous to get hit by the 511s if they cause as much heat as you guys say. My ambient temps are high during the day and the card gets to 68C already doing the 353s. At night the temps are much more manageable with the GPU @ 52C loaded and my E5200 @ 38C loaded. 

Was hoping it would be like crunching, just set and forget- turns out there is a little more foot work, lol. 

Thank you for the help guys.

Update- Let a 1888 run patiently and Fahmon updated accordingly. Its going to take an estimated *17 hours to complete*!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Oh, I see. I was worried there was a problem. Is it normal for Fahmon's indicator to stay yellow much longer and show 0 PPD for those 1888s as well? Maybe I was not patient enough...
> 
> I'm a little nervous to get hit by the 511s if they cause as much heat as you guys say. My ambient temps are high during the day and the card gets to 68C already doing the 353s. At night the temps are much more manageable with the GPU @ 52C loaded and my E5200 @ 38C loaded.
> 
> ...



17 hrs for the 9600GSO?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes thats on the GSO @ stock clocks (c580/s1334/m500). Sounds like thats too long even for this card? What should I do?


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Yes thats on the GSO @ stock clocks (c580/s1334/m500). Sounds like thats too long even for this card? What should I do?




you can overclocked the shader.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

I swear this 1888 unit is never using the GPU @ 100% not even in pulses. Im a little weary of OCing, my last OC adventure was upsetting and unsuccessful. I read the stickies and read up on it, seems like this thing can be clocked easy (just like my e5200 was supposedly). How do you test if an OC was stable on a video card? OCCT?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Yes thats on the GSO @ stock clocks (c580/s1334/m500). Sounds like thats too long even for this card? What should I do?



Use EVGA Precision to up the clocks to 700/1700/800. The GSO's overclock like mad and are absolutely bullet proof. Trust me, as I have 12 of them. *Can you post the brand/model of GSO you have?*


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Use EVGA Precision to up the clocks to 700/1700/800.



 What is a good setting for a less 'extreme' oc?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> What is a good setting for a less 'extreme' oc?



Can you post the brand/model of GSO you have?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

Pretty sure it is an XFX PVT96OSDFH.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Pretty sure it is an XFX PVT96OSDFH.



Meh, DDR2 model. You are limited by the memory bandwidth. You can still clock the hell out of the core/shaders.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

OK, what should I set it to then? How do I test it for stability?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> OK, what should I set it to then? How do I test it for stability?


Core 650/shaders 1600/mem 600
You may have more room to work with on the memory. Fan should be at 100%, which I think is default for that model. Is it too late for you to return it? It will never get within 80% of DDR3 GSO production.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 1, 2009)

It will do 1750 without issue.

Use EVGA precision.

@Buck, it was part of my farm.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

Man Buck, way to put a downer on my GPU Folding high  

Ill clock it up, guess I should've found a way to get the 250 instead in retrospect.

Got it running at c650/1650/600. Slight whine from PSU when the card is at load- normal, right?


----------



## mike047 (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Man Buck, way to put a downer on my GPU Folding high
> 
> Ill clock it up, guess I should've found a way to get the 250 instead in retrospect.
> 
> Got it running at c650/1650/600. Slight whine from PSU when the card is at load- normal, right?



I only overclocked the shader.  You might wait for the new PSU to run it up to 1750.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay, c600/1650/500 for now, core @ 600 just to round it out. I think this is a fine GPU, it absolutely kills my PS3 in terms of PPD.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 1, 2009)

Another oddity with these 1888s. When its running with WCG the temps only go from 49c-56c in pulses, but when I suspend WCG the gpu temps go up to 62C constant and my PPD increases. WCG is set to low priority and F@H is set to normal. Thoughts?


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 1, 2009)

I recommend getting Prifinity (google that and it will come up) and setting the GPU client to a higher priority then what the client's own settings will allow. The upside to a standalone program and not using task manager is task manager won't save the settings. So each time a WU is uploaded, it will revert back to default priority.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 1, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Okay, c600/1650/500 for now, core @ 600 just to round it out. I think this is a fine GPU, it absolutely kills my PS3 in terms of PPD.



Bump up your memory to 600. It will increase you memory bus and therefore, increase PPD. I had 2 of those cards before and got a max of 3100ppd with a 353pt WU. What are you getting now and what WU?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 2, 2009)

On the 353s I am averaging 3244ppd and that was with stock clocks. Have not had any on the OC yet with the epic 1888 running. 

It says I am getting 2691avg on this 1888. The rolling 3 frame average gets as high as 3200. It gets much higher without WCG running as well. I will bump the mem to 600 for the time being. 

I will look into Prifinity as well. Thanks for the advice.

Update-----> Current 1888 is avg a steady ~3300ppd w/ card @ c600/1650/600, much more bearable. Should only take 12hrs which sounds about right.


----------



## krusha03 (Aug 6, 2009)

I have a question. I used the tweak guide for ati cards to reduce CPU usage since i wanted to fold with the CPU as well and with the SMP client running alone I get only around 600PPD. My system specs are:

AMD X2 Athlon 4000+ @ 2.65GHz
2GB DDR Ram
HD4850 512MB DDR3 @ 700/1090

Now i know this CPU is weak but from what I read FAH is only clock dependent and C2D and AMD X2 at the same clock should provide more or less the same PPD. My T9300 at 2.5GHz gives me around 1200PPD which is double my AMD. Is this ok?

Also my HD4850 is giving me around 2200-2500PPD depending on the project. Is this because of the CPU or this is normal? According to the reviews here at TPU it should be more around 3000PPD.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 6, 2009)

are you using ''get and set cpu affinity'' ?

my 4850 gave me around 3000-4200 ppd and don't overclocked your memory only the core.


----------



## goldfries (Aug 6, 2009)

from my experience, the HD4850 was only giving me about 2.4k to 2.7k PPD. I was running the Asus HD4850 Top. even the 9600GT out ran it for folding.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 6, 2009)

goldfries said:


> from my experience, the HD4850 was only giving me about 2.4k to 2.7k PPD. I was running the Asus HD4850 Top. even the 9600GT out ran it for folding.



Ditto here.  Saving my pennies and living on rice and beans 'til I can afford a GTS 250


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 6, 2009)

krusha03 said:


> Now i know this CPU is weak but from what I read FAH is only clock dependent and C2D and AMD X2 at the same clock should provide more or less the same PPD. My T9300 at 2.5GHz gives me around 1200PPD which is double my AMD. Is this ok?


 Your T9300 is essentially a underclocked E8400, so your PPD is correct. Intel crunches/folds more efficiently than AMD. I get 800 ppd from my 65nm Athlon X2's.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 7, 2009)

goldfries said:


> from my experience, the HD4850 was only giving me about 2.4k to 2.7k PPD. I was running the Asus HD4850 Top. even the 9600GT out ran it for folding.



sorry but the 4850 produce 2500-4200ppd


----------



## krusha03 (Aug 7, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> are you using ''get and set cpu affinity'' ?
> 
> my 4850 gave me around 3000-4200 ppd and don't overclocked your memory only the core.



CPU affinity lock is enabled or actually it says Disable CPU affinity lock - NO, I have no idea what does this command do 



BUCK NASTY said:


> Your T9300 is essentially a underclocked E8400, so your PPD is correct. Intel crunches/folds more efficiently than AMD. I get 800 ppd from my 65nm Athlon X2's.



Ok so the places where i read that info were incorrect since someone stated there that FAH is a rare application where AMD and Intel work with same efficiency and the clock is the main factor.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 7, 2009)

http://edgemeal.110mb.com/SetAffinity/index.htm

take this one :Get and Set CPU Affinity v2.37.0

edit:Set CPU Affinity and Priority of files manually or automatically


----------



## goldfries (Aug 7, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> sorry but the 4850 produce 2500-4200ppd



ok.  i've not seen it but will note what you mentioned. I've done f@h on HD4890 and HD4870X2 as well and even that i don't get more than 3k PPD on average.

I did note that more CPU resources used when using ATI card. I get about 13.5k PPD For GTX295. 3.5k for 9600GT and 5.5k for GTS250.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm using a 4870 1g now and my ppd is at 2800-3800,yes ati need more cpu usage than nvidia.
are you using gup-z to check your gpu load,when i set (FLUSH_INTERVAL, BROOK_YIELD, CAL_NO_FLUSH, CAL_PRE_FLUSH) my gpu load drop to 60% (don't remember exactly which one causing this)


----------



## krusha03 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah my GPU load is 99% where as CPU load dropped from 50% to varying between 2-10%. I think you should experiment with the FLUSH_INTERVAL value to see when you are getting full GPU load. For me it was 128, 192 or 256, but i have read that putting it above 200 could lead to stability issues. 

On a side note my X2 is really bad at folding so i may do some crunching with it, but what i have noticed is that even if i do something like browsing the web it will lead to PPD drop. I am yet to try out the "Set CPU Affinity and Priority" program thing, but will see how it works out and post here again.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2009)

Im a little confused, should I be using the SetAffinity program to make sure the FAHcorexx.exe programs have access to all cores or just one? Default they are using 1, I use the program to set it to all 4.


----------



## stanhemi (Aug 8, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Im a little confused, should I be using the SetAffinity program to make sure the FAHcorexx.exe programs have access to all cores or just one? Default they are using 1, I use the program to set it to all 4.




only 1 core


----------



## mike047 (Aug 8, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Im a little confused, should I be using the SetAffinity program to make sure the FAHcorexx.exe programs have access to all cores or just one? Default they are using 1, I use the program to set it to all 4.



Never set affinity on my Nvidias.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2009)

Im seriously confused. I just want to make sure that everything is being used to its fullest. It seems like I am only getting 2.5-3k ppd which has me thinking I have F@H setup incorrectly.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 8, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Im seriously confused. I just want to make sure that everything is being used to its fullest. It seems like I am only getting 2.5-3k ppd which has me thinking I have F@H setup incorrectly.



Are you running console client??


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2009)

I downloaded the file named :  Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623 

Installed along with Fahmon. I do not know what the console version is exactly. Yes I have the console version installed.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 8, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I downloaded the file named :  Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623
> 
> Installed along with Fahmon. I do not know what the console version is exactly.



I have never run Vista, so I can't say anything about it.

If you are using the 600w psu I sent, set your shader overclock to 1750.  IIRC, when I ran 3 9600gso cards in one box, I got 9k+ avg@1750 shader.  24/7


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2009)

Alright, will boost shader clock today. Its going to be my first heat test on this card, will see how it handles 95F heat w/ no AC.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 8, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Alright, will boost shader clock today. Its going to be my first heat test on this card, will see how it handles 95F heat w/ no AC.



I was about that here when I ran them, if it starts getting hotter than you like...put a box/floor fan blowing on it.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 8, 2009)

Will do, hopefully all these fans in this Azza Fantom case do their work. 

Its 87F right now, the Q6600 is at 63/58/57/56 and the 9600 is at 74C (511pt).  For the first time the exhaust air is actually noticeably warmer than ambient air. Going to add 2 more 120mm fans as soon as they arrive in the mail.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2009)

It got to 97F today, the GSO hit 80C and my CPU 68/62/61/59. I will let it keep crunching but it looks like on 97+ degree days there will be no folding from 12noon to 6pm for safety.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 10, 2009)

theonedub said:


> It got to 97F today, the GSO hit 80C and my CPU 68/62/61/59. I will let it keep crunching but it looks like on 97+ degree days there will be no folding from 12noon to 6pm for safety.


Those GSO's are resilient little cards. I've had them over 90c consistently during 511Pt WU's, even with the fans @ 100%. Guess those overclocks create a little heat?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah they sure do create some heat. I will see how hot it gets tomorrow with 100+ temps. 

Once these fans get here one will replace the low CFM rear exhaust and the other will be a new intake at the bottom of my case. Trying to get sufficient cooling while keeping the side panel on. Box fan is my last resort.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone have any of these 9800GT folding;

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150424

What is a good clock on the shader?

I am replacing the 9600GSO cards that I have running.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2009)

So I got this GTX 260 216 up and running and the temps are ok. So far 70C on a 511 w/ fan speed @70% (90F outside no AC). The only thing I am curious about now is my 12v voltage. According to HWmonitor my idle 12v is 12.35 which drops to 11.97 absolute lowest so far under load (quad crunching as well). 

Im still within 5% so I think I am alright, just want to double check though.

Side note, this 260 @ stock is crushing WUs.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> So I got this GTX 260 216 up and running and the temps are ok. So far 70C on a 511 w/ fan speed @70% (90F outside no AC). The only thing I am curious about now is my 12v voltage. According to HWmonitor my idle 12v is 12.35 which drops to 11.97 absolute lowest so far under load (quad crunching as well).
> 
> Im still within 5% so I think I am alright, just want to double check though.
> 
> Side note, this 260 @ stock is crushing WUs.



You're good.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 17, 2009)

Two questions:

Is there a big PPD difference between a GTX260 and a GTS250 ?

Would an 8400GS be worth folding with? (May have to setup a dedicated computer for it unless i can get it to work alongside a GTX260 or GTS250.

Thanks


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2009)

Moonpig-

I would say only run the 8400 if it can work with either the 260 or 250, with 8 sps it would be a little bit of a waste to run in a dedicated rig. 

It's my opinion that just by going off stream processors, the 260 (192/216sp) would be much better than the 250 (128sp). Just for a little example, my previous 9600GSO (96sp OC) would get 3500ppd on a 1888pt WU, my 260 (216sp stock) gets 7000ppd on the same WU.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 17, 2009)

Right, i dont think i'll use the 8400GS for folding then. Maybe as just a dedicated PhysX 

I'm going to slowly collect parts for a dedicated folder. Got an AMD Board with two PCI-E slots and a CPU to match.

When next electricity bill comes through, ill see what effect no folding has had compared to folding. Then i'll get started again!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, my electricity bill arrived a couple days ago... turns out these computers folding and crunching really do make up for not running the AC. Not a huge issue though- think I will get through it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 17, 2009)

Yea, my electric came for ~200. Not too bad, but part of the reason why I'm turning 3 rigs into 2. Should warm my basement in the winter though, so thatll be nice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Anyone have any of these 9800GT folding;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150424
> 
> ...



Is it really worth it for 14 shaders? (unless you have the DDR2 versions of the 9600GSO)



MoonPig said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Is there a big PPD difference between a GTX260 and a GTS250 ?
> 
> ...



I keep referring back to this posting that Buck did.  Remember that the GTS250 is basically a GTX9800+.  
It would be nice if that list was kept updated and maybe showed values for the 1888pt WU's. (hint, hint Buck).  Maybe move it to its own home?


----------



## theonedub (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 9800 GTX+ that should be arriving today. If Buck doesn't get the numbers up I will see if I can get some from it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 17, 2009)

My 9800GTX is overclocked to about GTX+ speeds. I get 4200 for 511s, 6600 for 353s, 5600 for 1888s, and various other numbers in between.


Here's a thread (had to find the sucker) that has a nice database in it. The actual link to the database is here. It seems kind of large though, lots of detail but not too easy to navigate. At any rate its got tons of numbers.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Is it really worth it for 14 shaders?* (unless you have the *DDR2* versions of the 9600GSO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes and yes

It's a three bagger.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Yes and yes
> 
> It's a three bagger.



IMHO, I'd wait for another deal on a GTS250 like Galaxy had.  Even so, there were some deals that I saw recently for $100 after MIR.  Doesn't it also make sense that when the GTX300's come out that the prices across the board will be driven downward?  Even the new ATI's are less than a month away, which should have an affect across the board.  Who knows.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 17, 2009)

Well Im looking for three 9800 gtx or gts250. Lemme know if ya run across a good deal. Might even be tenpted for three GTX 260. Really like those gts 250 I got from Mike run cool and kick out the points.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 17, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> Well Im looking for three 9800 gtx or gts250. Lemme know if ya run across a good deal. Might even be tenpted for three GTX 260. Really like those gts 250 I got from Mike run cool and kick out the points.



How about: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130482


----------



## mike047 (Aug 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> IMHO, I'd wait for another deal on a GTS250 like Galaxy had.  Even so, there were some deals that I saw recently for $100 after MIR.  Doesn't it also make sense that when the GTX300's come out that the prices across the board will be driven downward?  Even the new ATI's are less than a month away, which should have an affect across the board.  Who knows.



I sold 3-250's and 10-260's and 3-9600GSO and 3-8800gt's.

I am downsizing and made a good move for the existing motherboard cpu setup that I will continue running.

I had 48 crunchers with 18 fold cards, I have been out of work for 10 months and the 9800GTs are the best move for me.

Also the Galaxy 250s run hotter than the Evga cards that I sold.

ok


----------



## mike047 (Aug 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How about: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130482



I had six of those, they run very well.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 20, 2009)

Mike, did you see this for $90 after promo code EMCLWNL48 with free shipping?  This appears to be the newer, lower power version, (no pci-e power connector) so overclocking may be limited.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 21, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Mike, did you see this for $90 after promo code EMCLWNL48 with free shipping?  This appears to be the newer, lower power version, (no pci-e power connector) so overclocking may be limited.



unemployed and spent out

Running what I have as hard as I can


----------



## theonedub (Aug 21, 2009)

Got some strange error but I closed the client before getting the information from the log file 

It said something like: 
Unable to read work/XXXX.dat (for 3-4 different WUs)   then-
UNSTABLE MACHINE PAUSE FOR 24HRS

Closing and restarting the client displayed "Attempt 1 to get work failed, waiting to retry" 10 sec later it was folding again. My 260 is only +20core and +100 shader seemingly stable (36hr folding, 30mins furmark, 3 runs 3dVantage, no issue). Anything to be worried about or just the client tripping up momentarily?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 21, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Got some strange error but I closed the client before getting the information from the log file
> 
> It said something like:
> Unable to read work/XXXX.dat (for 3-4 different WUs)   then-
> ...



Check your overclocks. The new work units will cause errors until we find the "sweet spots" for our overclocks.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 21, 2009)

Alright, I will lower to 602/1350/999 (590/1296/999 stock) and see if it happens again. It really seemed like it was agreeing before


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 21, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Alright, I will lower to 602/1350/999 (590/1296/999 stock) and see if it happens again. It really seemed like it was agreeing before


check your temps. I have one 260 that is going batty with the new work units. Found her pegged at 105C


----------



## theonedub (Aug 21, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> check your temps. I have one 260 that is going batty with the new work units. Found her pegged at 105C



I leave HWMonitor open to see my max temps whenever I am away or asleep. The card has not gone over 72C in the past 24-36hours, and today was the coolest day of the week- only 86F!

Im watching it complete a 353 real quick before I have to step out, seems fine, chugging along 7200PPD @ 62C.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 21, 2009)

Run my 9800gtx non + at 738/1782/1152 by rivatuners sensor.  Never goes above 60c.  Folds 24/7 non-stop.
Edit: it has never crashed either,  it just keeps folding!


----------



## theonedub (Aug 21, 2009)

I really think it was just an error. Wasn't there some issues earlier today with some people not being able to retrieve WUs, maybe this stemmed from that?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 21, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Run my 9800gtx non + at 738/1782/1152 by rivatuners sensor.  Never goes above 60c.  Folds 24/7 non-stop.
> Edit: it has never crashed either,  it just keeps folding!


Those 9800GTX are great folders. Next to my 260's they are my best card. They always run cool and rarely ever crash.


----------



## Lampmaster (Aug 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I got a problem. Whenever I close folding to play a game, quit the game, and then launch folding, my card goes into low power 3D mode. Which obviously gives me terrible PPD. I'm using the console client and I've never had this problem before..

Thanks


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 27, 2009)

guys i have a question on folding, I just downloaded F@H installer and tried it, now how can i integrate it on TPU team? i mean i only do it on anonymous what team number should i use? and passkey? i have no idea on what im doing i just run it one night then i have a funky score


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 27, 2009)

Team Number is 50711 no passkey


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 27, 2009)

AthlonX2 said:


> Team Number is 50711 no passkey



thanks bro im trying it now


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 27, 2009)

guys i have a question is the temperature just normal for my card? cause usually when im gaming it only reaches 68 C highest, I just joined folding but unfortunately i have to pause first because my card reaches 74 C is it just a normal temp? or is it a driver issue that causes overheating

BTW i scored 25 today


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 27, 2009)

KH0UJ said:


> guys i have a question is the temperature just normal for my card? cause usually when im gaming it only reaches 68 C highest, I just joined folding but unfortunately i have to pause first because my card reaches 74 C is it just a normal temp? or is it a driver issue that causes overheating
> 
> BTW i scored 25 today
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090827/Folding.jpg


Do not keep the viewer open for more than a minute. It kills your production because the card is trying to display the graphics and not render the protein. It may even crash your system when using the veiwer.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Do not keep the viewer open for more than a minute. It kills your production because the card is trying to display the graphics and not render the protein. It may even crash your system when using the veiwer.



no wonder my card temps are high alright sir will do im gonna leave it close while folding tonight and see how many scores i can gain


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 27, 2009)

Your temps won't improve too much, that's about normal. Don't worry, 80 degrees Celsius is pretty much cakewalk for today's GPUs. Folding should never take your card over 80 though. It never has gotten over 78 for me, unless it was my doing. You should expect to see anywhere from 64-74 on average, with some of the hottest work units bumping you up a bit. Your location might make these values change due to tropical heat.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 27, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Anyone have any of these 9800GT folding;
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150424
> 
> ...



Now they're $71 with free shipping!


----------



## mike047 (Aug 28, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Now they're $71 with free shipping!



They are good solid cards, I have had no problems with the three I am running.  A little warm but no bad work so I am happy.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Aug 29, 2009)

how do i get my 4830 to give me more than 1300 ppd?


----------



## hat (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmm... I was playing FF8 on my PS2 with my 9600GSO folding. I switched over to HDMI real quick to check on the percentage and there was no signal. I wiggled the cable around on the back of the TV and video card, still no signal. I hit the reset button on my PC and I got video. Odd... the card has been completely stable other than this.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 29, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> how do i get my 4830 to give me more than 1300 ppd?



My 4850 gives me anywhere from 1300 to 2000 so i feel your pain. I seen some say they get 3000 to 4000 with a 4850 but I dont see it.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 29, 2009)

Yey, good news, i'll be getting back into folding next week!

Need some help first, i was told the CMD version of F@H gave better PPD, which one is it on the site?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Yey, good news, i'll be getting back into folding next week!
> 
> Need some help first, i was told the CMD version of F@H gave better PPD, which one is it on the site?


Here ya go...

GPU2 Vista Console Client


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 30, 2009)

Also, correct me when i go wrong.

8800GT has the same core as the 8800GTX, the 9800GTX+ is a revamped 8800GTX?

If so, could i use a 9800GTX+ in slot one (for games etc.) and two 8800GT's in slot 2 and 3 for JUST folding?

If not, whats the best setup i can do with one powerful card in slot 1, and two cards in slot 2 and 3. (2 needs to be Singleslot, 3 can be quad slot... lol)

Thanks


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Also, correct me when i go wrong.
> 
> 8800GT has the same core as the 8800GTX, the 9800GTX+ is a revamped 8800GTX?
> 
> ...


8800GT is a G92 core(65nm process) and has *112 shaders*
9800GTX+ is a G92b core(55nm process) and has *128 shaders *
8800GTX is a G80 core(90nm process) and has *128 shaders*

You should always combine cards of similar shader count. Different counts will handicap the larger shader card.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 30, 2009)

Handicap it ingame?

I wont be using the 9800GTX+ for folding, only the 8800GTs will fold.


----------



## hat (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh so say if I got like a dedicated 8600gt to fold my 9600gso would be crippled because of it? This would be 2 seperate cards, not SLI.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Handicap it ingame?
> 
> I wont be using the 9800GTX+ for folding, only the 8800GTs will fold.


 You may see some instability of driver crashes, but it should work.



hat said:


> Oh so say if I got like a dedicated 8600gt to fold my 9600gso would be crippled because of it? This would be 2 seperate cards, not SLI.


8600 GT is 32 shaders. For what it would handicap the 9600GSO, you would be better off folding the 9600GSO alone. Less elec used and more PPD produced.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah ok. Thanks.

Whats the best combination. I need one powerful (ish) graphics card in slot one (can be three slots) and then i have two slots for dedicated folders.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 31, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Ah ok. Thanks.
> 
> Whats the best combination. I need one powerful (ish) graphics card in slot one (can be three slots) and then i have two slots for dedicated folders.



That set-up sounds fine. You may get stuttering in-game with 2 GPU's folding being fed off the same CPU.


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't think i'll end up doing that though. The ultimate plan is to play and fold with these 8800GT's. Then when the ATi 5 series pushes 4870 and 4870x2 prices down, i'll buy something for my gaming rig and put the 8800GT's in a dedicated rig.

Give it a month or two


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2009)

I mean if I could fold on the 8600gt dedicated and use my 9600gso for gaming, and fold on that too when not in use, just like I do now, only difference would be the 8600gt would be going all the time. Having an 8600gt in my system would handicap my 9600gso??


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2009)

I figured out how to get the smp client running,  I set it for 50% usage,  it seems awful slow.  What do you guys use when running the smp client?


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont I crunch with cpu


----------



## hat (Aug 31, 2009)

^^useful comment.

Yeah, SMP work units are pretty big. With my old 5200+ at 2.8GHz, it took like ~18 hours to do a work unit, and that's at 100% cpu usage.

F@H runs on low priority so you can set it to 100% and it still shouldn't bother other things.


----------



## theonedub (Aug 31, 2009)

Really though its all about efficiency to me, I wanted to Fold on my E2200 but it took 24hrs/WU. Folding is just more efficient on GPUs (also why I use Nvidia over ATI). If you want your CPU to do something useful in a timely manner Crunch for TPU's WCG Team


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 1, 2009)

I need a hand with setting up SMP client on my Acer lappy.
I've gone through all the configuration stuff and given it 85% CPU usage , despite it having been running for 14 minutes it's still saying that it has made absolutely no progress with the WU, am I doing something wrong or is this lappy just incredibly slow at folding?


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 1, 2009)

johnspack said:


> I figured out how to get the smp client running,  I set it for 50% usage,  it seems awful slow.  What do you guys use when running the smp client?



if you want to fold with your cpu used vmware.It a lot faster http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/286879-guide-linux-smp-vmware.html 6200 ppd with my q9550@4000mhz


----------



## theonedub (Sep 2, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> I need a hand with setting up SMP client on my Acer lappy.
> I've gone through all the configuration stuff and given it 85% CPU usage , despite it having been running for 14 minutes it's still saying that it has made absolutely no progress with the WU, am I doing something wrong or is this lappy just incredibly slow at folding?



Im not trying to be rude, but look at my post and Hat's post right above yours. Folding on the CPU (of this class) w/ the SMP Client takes about 24hrs per WU. Nothing is wrong CPUs and Folding just aren't a perfect couple.


----------



## crazy pyro (Sep 2, 2009)

It'd been running for almost quarter of an hour and it was still saying 0 out of 25000 steps completed, it should at least have done one surely?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 2, 2009)

Crazy, does task manager show that your CPU is busy?  Sort processes by CPU (highest to lowest) and see what comes to the top


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 2, 2009)

A question for you guys:
I'm still on 939 systems.  I have two of the Asus 9600GSO cards and am wondering if it would be okay to run both cards on an Asus A8R-MVP.  The reason for the question is not whether it will run SLI - it won't - but rather the fact that the MOBO can only supply 8 channels when using 2 video cards and PCI-E version 1 at that.  This is a machine that will not be used for gaming - okay, maybe a little - so: 
1.)will the 8 channel affect Folding?
2.)will the bandwidth available make any gaming (nothing new, maybe older RTS games) unplayable? 
I don't really want to do this, but it is about the only way that I can think of to get both GSO's going full time.
Separate question:  If I can't do the above, can I run a GSO as a secondary card and Fold on it with an ATI card as the primary (non-Folding), and not on the above MOBO?

BTW: XP PRO 32bit


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 2, 2009)

I assume its x8 per card. If it is, there should be no noticeable bottleneck in F@H. Some say you can go as little as x4 without issue in F@H though I wouldn't recommend it. If I'm not mistaken you can mix cards though I was under the impression it could only be done on Windows 7. However, I'm not at all certain on this.


----------



## pbmaster (Sep 3, 2009)

Just installed the GPU client for my 4890. Shortly after it tries to start work it freezes, screen blacks out, comes back on and says the driver recovered and the F@H core had an error. Using Catalyst 9.8.

EDIT: Never mind, put it in compat mode and it works fine now.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2009)

Little assistance needed-

I'm trying to get a BFG 9800GT setup to fold but I am having a couple issues with temps and fan control. The model has a controllable fan, but when I bump it up to anything past 50% it can, but not always, drops back down to ~50% after 5-120mins. If I bring up a website in FF the fan speed drops to ~35%. 

I was thinking that there might be an issue with the card going to 2D settings? I tried with 182 drivers and with 190 drivers with no difference. Anyone have any ideas? I am not entirely clear how/where to disable 2D/3D clocks. 

Thanks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone?
Yesterday I tried putting two Asus 9600GSO's on my Asus A8R-MVP Crossfire MB with XP Pro 32 bit.  The system would sit there for several minutes before booting, almost as if it thought there was something different but couldn't find it.  There was no indication of the second card within the OS.  This is an early Crossfire MB so maybe it ONLY works with 2 ATI cards? Works fine with 1 Nvidia card. Ideas???


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 6, 2009)

i have a zotac 9800gt and i have the same issue with the fan speed (need to flash bios) but my card don't switch from 2d/3d  it stay at full load.install fahmon and watch your ppd


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2009)

stanhemi said:


> i have a zotac 9800gt and i have the same issue with the fan speed (need to flash bios) but my card don't switch from 2d/3d  it stay at full load.install fahmon and watch your ppd



After taking a long stare at it, the C/S/M clocks are not changing- my mistake. I tried RivaTuner and Precision and the fan speed still drops. If it stays at say 70% for more than 2 hours it will still drop after a WU completes or if any Flash enabled website is opened in Firefox. If I try to set it back to 70% immediately after it drops it will only stay @ that speed for a couple seconds. At least I know the card isn't defective.  

Can you explain to me a bit more about flashing the BIOS to alter the fan speed? Thanks for the help.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 6, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone?
> Yesterday I tried putting two Asus 9600GSO's on my Asus A8R-MVP Crossfire MB with XP Pro 32 bit.  The system would sit there for several minutes before booting, almost as if it thought there was something different but couldn't find it.  There was no indication of the second card within the OS.  This is an early Crossfire MB so maybe it ONLY works with 2 ATI cards? Works fine with 1 Nvidia card. Ideas???



I got a Asus x38 wifi Deluxe board and tried 2 250 gts and could not get it to recognize 2 cards only 1 so i took the easy way out instead of beating my head against the wall I bought a 3 way sli board, well 3 of them now all i need is more video cards. Now I can crossfire for gaming and not bother my folding.


----------



## mike047 (Sep 6, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Little assistance needed-
> 
> I'm trying to get a BFG 9800GT setup to fold but I am having a couple issues with temps and fan control. The model has a controllable fan, but when I bump it up to anything past 50% it can, but not always, drops back down to ~50% after 5-120mins. If I bring up a website in FF the fan speed drops to ~35%.
> 
> ...



My three 9800gt cards do the same thing.  I just set the fan on auto and forgot about it
OC at 1750, I think.  Doesn't tun over 80c.  I quit worrying about it.

Crunch Hard and Crunch Often


i have a 260 that has been idle, i am working temporary so i might bring it online


----------



## theonedub (Sep 6, 2009)

mike047 said:


> My three 9800gt cards do the same thing.  I just set the fan on auto and forgot about it
> OC at 1750, I think.  Doesn't tun over 80c.  I quit worrying about it.
> 
> Crunch Hard and Crunch Often
> ...



Long time no see Mike! Glad to see you are working (just started a new job myself). 

I'm switching to the 9800GT b/c I could only run the GTX+ for 2 days a week if that with the heat. Trying to pass the GTX+ to someone one in need (in my FS Thread). Tempted to keep it for winter though. 

btw, if you never get that dormant 260 up...


----------



## bogmali (Sep 6, 2009)

Team-If you're having issues with setting up 2 or more GPUs to fold, head over to this thread and see if you connect the dots with a lot of FAQs already answered


----------



## msgclb (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been plagued the last couple of days by one of my i7 rigs crashing. These crashes have happened several times when I wasn't watching and then I finally saw a BSOD which I believe was IRQL_NOT_GREATER_OR_EQUAL.

I then ran this system all night without folding and had no problems. I then started the 1st card and had a BSOD while folding the second WU.

This rig has two GTX 260 SP216 cards in a Gigabyte X58 board running Win7 64-bit.
My first stab at solving this BSOD was to replaced the graphics driver.

Old Driver: 185.81
New Driver: 190.62

Last known up time: 6:35:00
GPU 0 WU complete: 2 with current WU @ 83% 77c
GPU 1 WU complete: 2 with current WU @ 68% 64c

I just had another BSOD a few minutes after updating the above info. I didn't see what caused it but after  for the last couple of days I was hoping this new driver would be all I needed. I'm betting it's one of the GPUs. Any comments?

The GPUs are set up using HOW TO: Set up two nvidia clients.


----------



## EnergyFX (Sep 7, 2009)

Question:  Do some WUs require less processing power than others?  Currently one of my GPUs seems to be more heavily loaded than the other (one is generating way less heat).  The "cool" one is also ticking percentage points about half as fast as the other.  So far this is the first WU I have seen do this.  Both cards have been nearly identical in heat and time to process.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 7, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Question:  Do some WUs require less processing power than others?  Currently one of my GPUs seems to be more heavily loaded than the other (one is generating way less heat).  The "cool" one is also ticking percentage points about half as fast as the other.  So far this is the first WU I have seen do this.  Both cards have been nearly identical in heat and time to process.



Some WUs, 1888pt ers, cycle between full load and idle to control excessive temperatures. 353, 472, 787, and 511 WUs run full bore 100% I believe.


----------



## NastyHabits (Sep 8, 2009)

Guru's,

I finally cobbled together a PC to hold my Geforce 250.  I have it clocked at 816/1250/1936, fan at 60%, temps holding at 69C.  Am in a safe ballpark? It seems to cranking out the PPDs at good clip (787 at 6200 ppd).  I haven't cranked up the motherboard yet.  Will try when I get better cooling on the CPU.  (BTW: I'm stoked so far).


----------



## theonedub (Sep 8, 2009)

69C is fine for the GTS250 at those clocks- its going to enjoy the bay area temps  Thanks for adding to the team


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 8, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Guru's,
> 
> I finally cobbled together a PC to hold my Geforce 250.  I have it clocked at 816/1250/1936, fan at 60%, temps holding at 69C.  Am in a safe ballpark? It seems to cranking out the PPDs at good clip (787 at 6200 ppd).  I haven't cranked up the motherboard yet.  Will try when I get better cooling on the CPU.  (BTW: I'm stoked so far).



Great cards


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've been plagued the last couple of days by one of my i7 rigs crashing. These crashes have happened several times when I wasn't watching and then I finally saw a BSOD which I believe was IRQL_NOT_GREATER_OR_EQUAL.
> 
> I then ran this system all night without folding and had no problems. I then started the 1st card and had a BSOD while folding the second WU.
> 
> ...



Seems that I remember someone else having a similar problem (but not on i7) and it was solved by changing RAM voltage.


----------



## skylamer (Sep 8, 2009)

*b U M P*


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, my i7 OC is unstable and has caused a couple of BSODs. It drops from 4.00GHz to 2.4GHZ, or 20x multi to 12x multi. All C1/C3/C5/ options are off in the BIOS, EIST is as well. All power management features should be off as well. I can't think of anything else. I'm certain my BSODs are CPU related and not GPU related though. I'm going to be tweaking more and I'll have a look at memory voltage, so if anyone's got suggestions I'd be appreciative too.


----------



## dhoshaw (Sep 8, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone?
> Yesterday I tried putting two Asus 9600GSO's on my Asus A8R-MVP Crossfire MB with XP Pro 32 bit.  The system would sit there for several minutes before booting, almost as if it thought there was something different but couldn't find it.  There was no indication of the second card within the OS.  This is an early Crossfire MB so maybe it ONLY works with 2 ATI cards? Works fine with 1 Nvidia card. Ideas???



I'm running 2 9800GX2's on my Gigabyte crossfire MB; I've had no problems when running Vista & Win 7.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I'm running 2 9800GX2's on my Gigabyte crossfire MB; I've had no problems when running Vista & Win 7.



It appears to be an issue with that MB.  Others have posted similar problems in Asus's forums which Asus did not answer .  Thanks anyway.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 8, 2009)

I pulled the 2 GTX 260 cards from the Gigabyte X58 system and installed a GTX 260 that was in another i7 rig. Using the 2 cards that I pulled it crashed after 6 hours but I've now been running this GTX 260 for more than 42 hours folding and crunching 8 threads at 100%.

I would  my success but that just might jinx me.


----------



## JayliN (Sep 9, 2009)

A question for the pros:

I'm running 2xvmware notfred images right now which utilize all four cores to 100%. ~ 4200ppd

I also have 2 4670s in this system that are capable of folding at ~1300ppd each. I want to fold with them but also game when I want to. How difficult is it to set up 2 gpu clients in addition to the 2 smp clients I'm running now? What would I have to do to pause the gpu clients when I want to game? I guess I can forget about crossfire too right? 

Just wondering if its worth it to fold with my 4670s. any input would help.


----------



## hat (Sep 9, 2009)

I don't think running multiple instances of the gpu core works unless you disable xfire/sli... which kills your performance obviously.


----------



## JayliN (Sep 9, 2009)

Just got the unstable system error when I tried to run 2x gpu clients. Looks like I need to go to radio shack to get some resistors.

With that said, running 2x ati cards will probably kill my cpu's ppd. I'm willing to test and see what happens though.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 9, 2009)

JayliN said:


> A question for the pros:
> 
> I'm running 2xvmware notfred images right now which utilize all four cores to 100%. ~ 4200ppd
> 
> ...


It's not hard to set up separate instances for the GPU's. You must create separate folders for F@H GPU2(gpu-0, gpu-1) that assign the client to a chosen GPU. Follow the multi-gpu directions in the sticky section.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2009)

JayliN said:


> A question for the pros:
> 
> I'm running 2xvmware notfred images right now which utilize all four cores to 100%. ~ 4200ppd
> 
> ...



Read the sticky for setting up two Nvidia clients. because it's the same.  You just need 2 separate GPU client folders and add -gpu 0 for the first card and -gpu 1 for the second card. picture  Whether it's worth it is up to you and I think you have to disable crossfire in the software first (you don't have to remove the bridge). Yes, you should stop the gpu clients before gaming (especially the no crossfire thing).  BTW, it is my humble opinion, that if you are going to be popping in and out of Folding, that using the tray client is better as long as you don't use the viewer.  The viewer drastically lowers PPD and tends to crash the client, especially for ATI.


----------



## JayliN (Sep 10, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Read the sticky for setting up two Nvidia clients. because it's the same.  You just need 2 separate GPU client folders and add -gpu 0 for the first card and -gpu 1 for the second card. picture  Whether it's worth it is up to you and I think you have to disable crossfire in the software first (you don't have to remove the bridge). Yes, you should stop the gpu clients before gaming (especially the no crossfire thing).  BTW, it is my humble opinion, that if you are going to be popping in and out of Folding, that using the tray client is better as long as you don't use the viewer.  The viewer drastically lowers PPD and tends to crash the client, especially for ATI.



Thanks for your help. I went to the one radio shack that didn't sell resistors in hopes of making a dummy plug to fold but it looks like what I was missing is the -gpu # parameters. I'll give that a try and as long as the gpus don't kill my cpu ppd, look for me to put out ~7k ppd total in the near future


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 10, 2009)

heky said:
			
		

> Hy there.
> I actually had a Problem yesterday. I´m using a gpu client for folding and yesterday it just peaked my cpu(not gpu) usage to 100% a just froze.  Before that i already folded two jobs without problems. Could that be a bug? I am using Win 7 x64.
> 
> Thanks.


Help him out guy's. He has a ATI4850 folding GPU2. Does anyone know the flag commands(flush interval?) for lower cpu usage with ATI and will it help?


----------



## stanhemi (Sep 10, 2009)

Brook_Yield= 2
Cal_No_Flush= 1
Flush_Interval= 64 or 128 or 256

try this flag:  -local -advmethods -forceasm -verbosity 9 -gpu 0


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 11, 2009)

Does it take a few days for PPD's to stabilize when I start folding after some time off? I ask because my PPD today seem very low for 3 gtx260's. Also, when overclocking in Rivatuner, should I be overclocking just performance 3D?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Does it take a few days for PPD's to stabilize when I start folding after some time off? I ask because my PPD today seem very low for 3 gtx260's. Also, when overclocking in Rivatuner, should I be overclocking just performance 3D?


Forget Rivatuner and go with Precision. I have switched over all my rigs and I am very satisfied with the stability and control I have with Precision.

Do you have your priorities set to normal(low) for the GPU's(I know your crunching every CPU)?


----------



## PaulieG (Sep 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Forget Rivatuner and go with Precision. I have switched over all my rigs and I am very satisfied with the stability and control I have with Precision.
> 
> Do you have your priorities set to normal(low) for the GPU's(I know your crunching every CPU)?



I have everything set to default in the console. I never really got too familiar with folding, so I have no idea how to tweak things for the best performance.


----------



## JayliN (Sep 11, 2009)

Q9550 solo = 4300ppd
Q9550 + 1 HD4670 = 3900

I knew that ati cpu usage would ruin everything


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 11, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> Does it take a few days for PPD's to stabilize when I start folding after some time off? I ask because my PPD today seem very low for 3 gtx260's.



If you're talking about one of the stats sites, the PPD numbers are based on the average of your work over the last 7 days.  Look at your points for the last 24 hours.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

JayliN said:


> Q9550 solo = 4300ppd
> Q9550 + 1 HD4670 = 3900
> 
> I knew that ati cpu usage would ruin everything



you running VMware?


----------



## JayliN (Sep 11, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> you running VMware?



yes. latest notfred vmware images x 2.


----------



## hat (Sep 11, 2009)

When it says IP address to bind core to for viewer, this means fahmon right? Which IP would I use, my internet address or that pc's network address?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 11, 2009)

hat said:


> When it says IP address to bind core to for viewer, this means fahmon right? Which IP would I use, my internet address or that pc's network address?



I don't know anyone that has used that setting. We always leave it @ default.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 11, 2009)

JayliN said:


> yes. latest notfred vmware images x 2.



Are you using a priority manager? Prifinity, though it has its problems in Win7 x64, is currently the program I use. VM Ware will choke GPU production no matter what, simply because VM Ware defaults to a higher priority than the GPUs. Using Prifinity, set the priority of the GPU consoles to higher than the VM Ware consoles, and set the program to remember this setting. Whenever the program is running, it will automatically keep the process at a higher priority. This is handy as you'd have to reset it every time a work unit completes if you didn't use a priority manager.


Make sure you have FahCore 11 and FahCore 14 both added to Prifinity. 1 for each card. For instance, on my i7, I'll have 3 FahCore11s and 3 FahCore14s in the list, 1 for each card it's setting priority for.


----------



## JayliN (Sep 11, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Are you using a priority manager? Prifinity, though it has its problems in Win7 x64, is currently the program I use. VM Ware will choke GPU production no matter what, simply because VM Ware defaults to a higher priority than the GPUs. Using Prifinity, set the priority of the GPU consoles to higher than the VM Ware consoles, and set the program to remember this setting. Whenever the program is running, it will automatically keep the process at a higher priority. This is handy as you'd have to reset it every time a work unit completes if you didn't use a priority manager.
> 
> 
> Make sure you have FahCore 11 and FahCore 14 both added to Prifinity. 1 for each card. For instance, on my i7, I'll have 3 FahCore11s and 3 FahCore14s in the list, 1 for each card it's setting priority for.



Thanks for the tips, I'll play around with it more to see how I can maximize my ppd/watt.

I was running both my cpu and gpu clients under low priority as set in task manager. cpu client uses "idle" in advanced client config and gpu client uses "low" in advanced client config. But the hit on my cpu production was massive. Before the ppd breakdown was

2150+2150 = 4300ppd

With the 4670, it was = 1450+1450+1000(gpu) = 3900

With the cooler weather, I just overclocked my q9550 to 3.6g and now I'm pushing 5000ppd (no gpu client).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 12, 2009)

Anyone having problems with the 787 pt WU's today? I've got 2 rigs crashing in the same manner and there folding 787's. Kinda weird...


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Anyone having problems with the 787 pt WU's today? I've got 2 rigs crashing in the same manner and there folding 787's. Kinda weird...



I haven't got a single 787 today.  Just one 353 after the other.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 12, 2009)

my 8800GTS 512 is 75% through one without any problems.


----------



## Crazybc (Sep 12, 2009)

you asking about the GPUv2  gromacs  then I,ve been getting lots of them today and they have all completed   Just got another one..


----------



## msgclb (Sep 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Anyone having problems with the 787 pt WU's today? I've got 2 rigs crashing in the same manner and there folding 787's. Kinda weird...



I know earlier this week I saw 787 pt WUs but I can't remember which rig(s) they were on. Also earlier in the week I had a X58, w7 with a pair of GTX 260 cards repeatedly crash after running for some 6 hours but I wasn't paying any attention to WUs.

Now that same rig has been running more than 120 hours with one of those GTX 260 cards and all I've seen is 353 pt WUs.

I just decided to install the other GTX 260 card in another rig to see what happens.


----------



## JayliN (Sep 12, 2009)

fixed my problems. Just had to add the environmental variables and make a dummy plug. Now happily folding away at ~7000ppd.

I wish there was a way to fold while crossfired. Turning it on and off to game gets tedious.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

Buck...my 280 is failing.....

I need some one on one time to see if we can sort this out.

new drivers, new install of the F@H client. Ran all night and faild this morning. really odd.

the usual unstable machine error leading to EUE.  Project: 5767 (Run 1, Clone 190, Gen 969) is what failed.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Buck...my 280 is failing.....
> 
> I need some one on one time to see if we can sort this out.
> 
> ...



I have one these once in a while, do one of the following: 

1. Reconfig and change the WU size (you choices are small, normal, big) from what it is currently. 
2. If you're OCed, drop the clocks down.

If it persists, post some screenies bro.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

System is completely stock.

I use the high performance client with the purty display page.
Should I try changing to another client, and if so which one?

log file:



Top is where it was failing on the unit I posted above....has since kicked into action with a few restarts, on the WU in the bottom half( currently working 240/8000).

Thanks Bog, Id really like to add the 280's PPD.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah you might want to switch to the console client version, link HERE

LMK if you need more help


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 12, 2009)

1) vista 64 ready correct? currently running it must be.

2) it just runs, there is no install?

3) I seem to be stalled at: Starting GUI server. Working fine at 2% currently.

4) if it doesnt install, how do I track it via Fahmon? Sorted

EDIT: had to add this, as I found it funny. Same WU and the 275 @ FTW clocks is hammering my 280 @ stock clocks


----------



## bogmali (Sep 12, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> EDIT: had to add this, as I found it funny. Same WU and the 275 @ FTW clocks is hammering my 280 @ stock clocks
> 
> View attachment 28474



Better put some OC on that 280 I will boost mine's voltage tonight and OC it gradually

Glad everything is working out for you


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

im getting EUE's again... 

Its a cool day and the GTX is barely OCed. This sucks.

Rebooted, deleted work files, and disabled the 50mhz shader clock and all is normal. Im thinking this was a server side issue again. Im going to restore the OC and see what happens.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> im getting EUE's again...
> 
> Its a cool day and the GTX is barely OCed. This sucks.
> 
> Rebooted, deleted work files, and disabled the 50mhz shader clock and all is normal. Im thinking this was a server side issue again. Im going to restore the OC and see what happens.



Did it pause for 24hr?... Some EUE's are normal when running a healthy OC. I get 6-8 per day scattered across my farm. As long as the client re-starts on it own and continues, you should be ok. If you get "pause for 24hr", then you must lower your clocks.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did it pause for 24hr?... Some EUE's are normal when running a healthy OC. I get 6-8 per day scattered across my farm. As long as the client re-starts on it own and continues, you should be ok. If you get "pause for 24hr", then you must lower your clocks.



It did say pause for 24hrs. Can it really be the clock though? It ran for nearly 2 weeks straight in 90-104F temps without issue and its only a +50mhz boost. It would be a shame to run this thing at stock clocks. What else can I look for?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> It did say pause for 24hrs. Can it really be the clock though? It ran for nearly 2 weeks straight in 90-104F temps without issue and its only a +50mhz boost. It would be a shame to run this thing at stock clocks. What else can I look for?



I was getting "unstable machine" and "pausing for 24 hours" after I had a stick of ram in my computer give out.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

How often were you getting the errors? Was it hourly, daily, weekly, monthly, etc? I hope thats not the case either. Gskill ram is usually pretty reliable, but if it is the ram hopefully its one of the 1gb sticks not the 2.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 13, 2009)

It was daily, but it was happening when I was at work.  I would come and find those messages, restart the computer and it would fold fine the rest of the evening.  that lasted for about two days.  On the third day I got a BSOD while I was sitting in front of it.  Turned out to be a memory error.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is one minor issue that I've yet to solve; I have 2X GTS250 and a 8800GT in a 780i board. The GTS250's occupy GPU slots 1 and 3 while the 8800GT is sandwiched in between.






As you can see on the screenie, the GT has more PPD's than the 250's 
Anybody know why? Does this have something to do with the board having a 8X8X8 PCI-E footprint (or is it 16X4X4) when all three slots are filled?

EDIT: Just checked the board specs and it says true 3 X16 PCI-E lanes so WTF?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

So they are all working on the same WU in that screenshot? I also thought the rule was only group together GPUs with the same amount of shaders or risk lower performance? Just looking at the simple reasons first


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2009)

theonedub said:


> So they are all working on the same WU in that screenshot?


 Yup, 353 pointers.



theonedub said:


> I also thought the rule was only group together GPUs with the same amount of shaders or risk lower performance? Just looking at the simple reasons first


 Well, 8800GT is 112 shader and the GTS250 is 128. In essence if you look at it 8800GT=9800GT (same die) and evolved to 9800GTX/GTX+ (with die shrink) = GTS250. I have a K9A2 with 2 GTS250 and 2 8800GT also and it is not having this issue


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats def strange. I know the G92 core is shared between them all- was thinking more about the shader count. Hopefully this gets answered, Id like to know what caused this too.


----------



## mike047 (Sep 13, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Yup, 353 pointers.
> 
> Well, 8800GT is 112 shader and the GTS250 is 128. In essence if you look at it 8800GT=9800GT (same die) and evolved to 9800GTX/GTX+ (with die shrink) = GTS250. I have a K9A2 with 2 GTS250 and 2 8800GT also and it is not having this issue



Are the 250's dropping to 2d clocks??

That is an issue with the 250, occasionally.  A reboot usually cures the condition.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2009)

mike047 said:


> Are the 250's dropping to 2d clocks??
> 
> That is an issue with the 250, occasionally.  A reboot usually cures the condition.



Nope, rebooted and I thought I saw FAHMON showing and almost even PPD across the board and then it went back to the same thing I will probably switch GPU's around to isolate the issue.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 13, 2009)

Bog, I think you have a "golden" 8800gt, because I only get 6354PPD with my 8800GTS/512 on the same WU!  4236 with the 9600GSO


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 14, 2009)

Have you removed the 8800GT to see if the PPD goes back to normal for the GTS 250s? And also, that 8800GT is pulling near the same PPD as one of my GTX 260s on a 353. And its overlocked.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Have you removed the 8800GT to see if the PPD goes back to normal for the GTS 250s? And also, that 8800GT is pulling near the same PPD as one of my GTX 260s on a 353. And its overlocked.



Reshuffling the cards right now to see if this boards PCI-E lanes is the issue. The GT is stock
600/1500/900 so  just like bumblebee said, I might have a "Golden" 8800GT


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Reshuffling the cards right now to see if this boards PCI-E lanes is the issue. The GT is stock
> 600/1500/900 so  just like bumblebee said, I might have a "Golden" 8800GT



780i lanes are not designated the same as standard boards. Normally GPU-0 is closest to the CPU. On a 780i with 3 slots filled, GPU-0 refer's to the center slot, with GPU-1 being closest to the CPU and GPU-2 being the farthest. I had to find out the hard way with my 780i. I will admit, hands down, this is the best Mobo I have ever owned(aside from the Nb heat).


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2009)

OK after removing the 8800GT, this is what it looks like:






I think I'm going back to my original plan of slapping all 4 GTS250's on one of the K9A2 board while the 3 8800GT's will occupy the other K9A2


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2009)

This is more like it Slapped all 4 GTS250's in a K9A2 mobo:






I will post screenies of the 3X8800GT's on the 780i later


----------



## JayliN (Sep 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attac...28515&stc=1&d=1252897322[/QUOTE]
> 
> :respect:


----------



## theonedub (Sep 14, 2009)

Glad to see you got that worked out Bog. Very impressive output- im jealous! lol

Quick PSU question for you guys though. Will my Rosewill 450w (12v1@14A 12v2@16A) be enough to power my computer (WCG1 in specs) with a GTX260 216 in it instead of the 9800GT? Trying to lock down an upgrade


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 14, 2009)

Mmm Bogi, you're turning me on with pictures like that.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## hat (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm going to push mindweaver down today


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 14, 2009)

Bogi, you're speaking my language. What's worse is you're within road trip distance for me.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> What's worse is you're within road trip distance for me.



You're quite a ways last time I checked, 15 hours to be exact


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 14, 2009)

I like driving (alot), and I've driven for 18 hours straight before. You're within reach.   >=)


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You're within reach.



Not before I can tip the border patrol folks about you crossing


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 14, 2009)

"Hello border patrol? Yea, some Canadian guy saw some screen-shots I posted online showing the numbers my computer can achieve in an online distributed computing project and said he was turned on. I was wonderin.... Hello? Border patrol?"


----------



## msgclb (Sep 14, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> "Hello border patrol? Yea, some Canadian guy saw some screen-shots I posted online showing the numbers my computer can achieve in an online distributed computing project and said he was turned on. I was wonderin.... Hello? Border patrol?"



I can just see it now..


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/etools/hospital/hazards/images/latex.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090914/ohface.png



See you already know what's going to happen I bet you like that too


----------



## theonedub (Sep 15, 2009)

Any advice on my PSU question from a few posts back?


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 15, 2009)

Heh, sorry. My tomfoolery got the best of me. 

The PSU may work, as they over estimate the requirements of the video cards. However, I believe the GTX 260 itself consumes 182ish watts (though the website claims 270). So if I'm not mistaken, which I probably am, you'd have very little margin on the power supply. Other than that, I'm not sure if the amperage supplied on the 12v rails is enough, doesn't the 260 require 38amps?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 15, 2009)

^ I do believe you are right, I guess I should look for a new PSU as well. I will probably move the Rosewill 600 with the 260 to the other computer.

For future proofing (GT300 and possibly SLI) how many amps on the 12v rail should I be looking for? My estimate is 65-70A, close?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2009)

4 billion


----------



## mike047 (Sep 15, 2009)

theonedub said:


> ^ I do believe you are right, I guess I should look for a new PSU as well. I will probably move the Rosewill 600 with the 260 to the other computer.
> 
> For future proofing (GT300 and possibly SLI) how many amps on the 12v rail should I be looking for? My estimate is* 65-70A*, close?



That is enough for 3 260s.  A Corsair TX750 is what I used.


----------



## El Fiendo (Sep 15, 2009)

Agreed, I used a PC Power & Cooling for my 750w. The only thing, is if you do Tri SLI, you'll be hard pressed to find enough PCI-E connectors for 3 dual slot cards. 850w power supplies usually rectify this, and is mainly the reason I had decided to use them.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks guys. You think a Antec True Power 750 would work out well? I read some reviews that spoke highly of it. I think its between that (can get if for ~$90 off local seller BNIB) or buying a brand new Corsair 850 online later on. Pretty sure I will hold off on a new GPU until GT300 comes out, then I will decide to buy them or the cheaper GT200s. 

Wish I would've had the cash to buy that Corsair 750 when you were selling it Mike!


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 16, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Thanks guys. You think a Antec True Power 750 would work out well? I read some reviews that spoke highly of it. I think its between that (can get if for ~$90 off local seller BNIB) or buying a brand new Corsair 850 online later on. Pretty sure I will hold off on a new GPU until GT300 comes out, then I will decide to buy them or the cheaper GT200s.
> 
> Wish I would've had the cash to buy that Corsair 750 when you were selling it Mike!



That is a good power supply.  It has 62A total on the +12V rails, and it's sli certified to run 2 GTX 275s.  It's also 80 plus bronze.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> That is a good power supply.  It has 62A total on the +12V rails, and it's sli certified to run 2 GTX 275s.  It's also 80 plus bronze.



Excellent, now time to price haggle- no reason not to try and save


----------



## bogmali (Sep 16, 2009)

I just got THIS a week ago. Check out the reviews, it has 4 12V rails with 25A each. You can't beat it for $95 with free shipping.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I just got THIS a week ago. Check out the reviews, it has 4 12V rails with 25A each. You can't beat it for $95 with free shipping.



+1 for Bogmali turning me on to that PSU. It's a no brainer. Corsair 750*WHO*?


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I just got THIS a week ago. Check out the reviews, it has 4 12V rails with 25A each. You can't beat it for $95 with free shipping.



I got one about three weeks ago.  I feel like I got ripped off because I paid $100 with free shipping.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I just got THIS a week ago. Check out the reviews, it has 4 12V rails with 25A each. You can't beat it for $95 with free shipping.



Thats the same PSU I was talking about  Well if the haggling doesn't go through I will buy it on Newegg.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 16, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I just got THIS a week ago. Check out the reviews, it has 4 12V rails with 25A each. You can't beat it for $95 with free shipping.



Do you think that Gavin guy posting in the reviews section on newegg for this PSU is the same Gavin from HWC?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 16, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Do you think that Gavin guy posting in the reviews section on newegg for this PSU is the same Gavin from HWC?



Not sure, he could be


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> I just got THIS a week ago. Check out the reviews, it has 4 12V rails with 25A each. You can't beat it for $95 with free shipping.



I don't know about beat, but this sure deserves to be in the conversation, especially if you like single rail, and don't mind a rebate.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 17, 2009)

I have one of those and they are some greta PSUs but yeah the rebate thing is what most of the time people steer away from.

EDIT: That Antec TP750 just now went up to $129.99 from $94.99 so you know it's good


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2009)

Well I picked up the Antec True Power New Blue 750 from a local seller and got it all wired up. Now I am ready for some GT300 (or GTX295) goodness, just see what comes along


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 22, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Well I picked up the Antec True Power New Blue 750 from a local seller and got it all wired up. Now I am ready for some GT300 (or GTX295) goodness, just see what comes along



Now you have to thank bogmali for pointing this PSU out to you.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 22, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Now you have to thank bogmali for pointing this PSU out to you.



Don't believe it's the same one


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2009)

I saw it first on my local CL  and its not the same, mine has a blue led- obviously good for an additional 10A on the 12v rails


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 22, 2009)

theonedub said:


> I saw it first on my local CL  and its not the same, mine has a blue led- obviously good for an additional 10A on the 12v rails



Now I really feel ripped off.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 22, 2009)

Serious question though for the Antec 750w users, how much 12v fluctuation are you getting? WCG0 in my specs sees 2% (12.35 idle to 12.16 load) when maxed out folding and crunching, which I think is normal, just wondering what it will be like with a serious draw from something like a 295.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 25, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Serious question though for the Antec 750w users, how much 12v fluctuation are you getting? WCG0 in my specs sees 2% (12.35 idle to 12.16 load) when maxed out folding and crunching, which I think is normal, just wondering what it will be like with a serious draw from something like a 295.



Since last Sunday I have been folding 24/7 on this rig.

Q9450@stock
XFX 780i
4GB G.Skill ram  
2 GTX 260 216
GPU 602
Shaders 1350
Mem. 1026
WD 750 Maxtor320
Antec TruePower 750

This system has been solid since then.  PPD 13,000-16,000.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 27, 2009)

One more thing. Can someone clarify for me what performance hit (if any) will be had if I run a GTX 275 and GTX 260 216 in the same comp for F@H? I thought I read that the difference in shader count will decrease output on the 275. Just seeing how things would work out if I pick up an SLI mb. Thanks!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 27, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Since last Sunday I have been folding 24/7 on this rig.
> 
> Q9450@stock
> XFX 780i
> ...



And room left for 1 more GTX260



theonedub said:


> One more thing. Can someone clarify for me what performance hit (if any) will be had if I run a GTX 275 and GTX 260 216 in the same comp for F@H? I thought I read that the difference in shader count will decrease output on the 275. Just seeing how things would work out if I pick up an SLI mb. Thanks!


With the 190.68 drivers, I believe the card mixing issue has been resolved. Those cards are close enough in architecture that I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## hertz9753 (Sep 27, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> And room left for 1 more GTX260
> 
> 
> With the 190.68 drivers, I believe the card mixing issue has been resolved. Those cards are close enough in architecture that I don't think it will be a problem.



I also have two GTX275's, if I had the money either card would be a nice addition in my 780i.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 1, 2009)

So how do I get my 9600GSO to fold? It's in on my board with the 4870. The drivers are up to date, it has a monitor connected to it. I just can't find any setting in my F@H-gpu to where I can set it to 2 gpu's or however I need to do it.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 1, 2009)

Read here.  

That 'how to' isn't exactly for your situation, but setting it up will likely be very similar.

I think you will need to use a shortcut with the flag "-gpu 0" or "-gpu 1" to force the F@H client to access the GSO.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 1, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> So how do I get my 9600GSO to fold? It's in on my board with the 4870. The drivers are up to date, it has a monitor connected to it. I just can't find any setting in my F@H-gpu to where I can set it to 2 gpu's or however I need to do it.



NOW that you're in the right forum....
EnergyFX has pointed you in the right direction.  
Here's my 2 cents.  I don't have your setup, but I have switched between ATI and NVIDIA.
Hopefully you don't  too hard getting this figured out.  The big thing that I see is that you will have to rerun the client setup and create a separate folder since this will be a Nvidia client instead of an ATI client.  You could start by trying the gpu0/gpu1 switches with your existing client to figure out which position your ATI card is at.  If you guess wrong with the new (Nvidia) client, you will have to start over since the client will customize itself to the hardware it found.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 1, 2009)

Anyone having issues with connecting to Stanford's servers? Here is my issue and it is kinda weird.

Back up rig, 3X8800GT (G92 Core). 15-17K PPD depending on WU. I woke up this morning to find this:







All three clients connect to the same server, gpu-0 and 2 are stuck unable to submit work completed and pull more while gpu-1 is chugging along with no issues. WTF.......Right now I'm stumped Anybody know what is going on?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 1, 2009)

No problems here


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 1, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> NOW that you're in the right forum....
> EnergyFX has pointed you in the right direction.
> Here's my 2 cents.  I don't have your setup, but I have switched between ATI and NVIDIA.
> Hopefully you don't  too hard getting this figured out.  The big thing that I see is that you will have to rerun the client setup and create a separate folder since this will be a Nvidia client instead of an ATI client.  You could start by trying the gpu0/gpu1 switches with your existing client to figure out which position your ATI card is at.  If you guess wrong with the new (Nvidia) client, you will have to start over since the client will customize itself to the hardware it found.



Alright well I followed that guide, and it's still not working. I'm getting a black screen for the display, the 9600GSO fan isn't revving up or anything, then it says there was a serious error in the .core and it's shutting down.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

What system are you running? I think only Win7 can run ATi and NVIDIA drivers at the same time. Not sure though.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> What system are you running? I think only Win7 can run ATi and NVIDIA drivers at the same time. Not sure though.



Windows 7 Ultimate RTM


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Try the 9600 alone in the system to rule it out as the problem. Unless you've already made sure it works.


Did you extend your monitor to the second desktop? I'm not sure how it works with two different manufacturer cards, but I'm pretty sure it needs to treat it like 2 desktops still.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Try the 9600 alone in the system to rule it out as the problem. Unless you've already made sure it works.



Well, it's showing up in GPU-z and Rivatuner and any other programs. I haven't actually tested it by itself, I guess I could if it's necessary.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Its in the second slot yes? (4870 is the main card)

Add in to the shortcut's target '  -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80

If the 9600 is the main card, make it -gpu 0

That forces the card to be recognized as folding capable. With the latest driver set you shouldn't need a dummy plug on the back to trick it into thinking a monitor is there. Try this first though, we'll worry about adding dummy plugs later.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Its in the second slot yes? (4870 is the main card)
> 
> Add in to the shortcut's target '  -gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80
> 
> ...



OK, I'll try the forcegpu command. We don't need to worry about dummy plugs or anything, it has its own monitor connected to it.
Oh, and it's in the second slot, with my 4870 in the main one.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

If it doesn't work, have a look here.

Its unverified if this method works yet as no one has tested it.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/572244-ati-nvidia-folding-guide-need-someone.html


----------



## msgclb (Oct 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> With the latest driver set you shouldn't need a dummy plug on the back to trick it into thinking a monitor is there.


You mean that all of my spare dummy plugs that I've got laying around will be just laying around! I'm using the latest driver of course!


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

I still use dummy plugs because I bought enough resistors to make 5 of them and I didn't want to remember more flags to add each time I set up a GPU client. I'll have to use the no dummy plug method, however, when I get all my parts as I'll have 3 monitors, 5 plugs and 10 cards. 2 cards would be without plugs.

The link to the thread on not using dummy plugs is:

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/22481-folding-sli-enabled-no-dummy-plug-second-monitor.html


As for getting ATI and NVIDIA folding together, I seem to remember people saying they'd done it, but I can't find a confirmed working guide for the life of me.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I just made a discovery that, as far as I can tell, means the whole team has been doing it wrong from the start.

-local
    Use configuration files from local directory. This option has no meaning on Linux, but is vital on Windows and Macintosh for running multiple clients on a machine. It instructs the client to read its config information from the client.cfg file in the current directory rather than, on Windows, from the installation directory specified in the registry, or, on Macintosh, the Library/Folding@home directory. Information such as the user name, team name, proxy information, machine ID are maintained in the client.cfg file. The flag ensures that work does not conflict. Use "-local" only if you are planning on running more than one instance of Folding@Home on the same machine (this is only useful if you are running on a multi-processor machine). Create as many directories as there are processors on the machine, copy the exe files and client.cfg file into each of these directories, run "FAH3Console -local -config" on each and specify unique machine IDs for each directory (under the Advanced Settings option). From then onwards you may run each copy by switching to its directory and running with the -local flag. 


Now, if you're going to fold ATI and NVIDIA together, you'll _definitely_ need this, as some of the threads I've been reading say that 2 of those cards on the same system will fold both ATI and NVIDIA work units. According to Stanford, (this is more or less, couldn't refind the quote) 'its promising to see both architectures can fold each others WUs, however the results it returns are completely useless to us at this time'.

Anyways, its apparently required for multi GPU systems, so my rigs will be getting this flag put in pronto. I haven't seen any errors without the flag, but who knows? Maybe it'll give me an extra 100000 PPD a day.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 1, 2009)

God this crap is too confusing. Anyone know that if you can only plug in one molex connector into a 2 molex to 6-pin PCIe adapter for a video card and still have the card function correctly?


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

Pretty sure that will not function. As far as I know you need 2 molexes to make it work adapter wise.


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 2, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> God this crap is too confusing. Anyone know that if you can only plug in one molex connector into a 2 molex to 6-pin PCIe adapter for a video card and still have the card function correctly?



So long as each terminal on the 6-pin is conductivity attached to the proper wire from the PSU (ie: ground, 5v, 12v) then you should be fine.  This means you either need 2 molexes or you will need to do some cable splicing to make sure each pin on the 6-pin plug is connected.

As for the folding clients... to get mine working properly I realized late in the game that I had to completely delete the files and re-run the installer, get it all organized into seperate folders (make sure you have a folder for each instance you are trying to run), set up the shortcuts, and THEN try to run it.  If it didn't work I would repeat the whole process until I finally got it right.

Don't simply try to adjust a failed run instance.  There is all sorts of info that gets built into the config file and stuff that spawns in the folder that gets in the way.  Start fresh with every attempt until you get it working.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> So long as each terminal on the 6-pin is conductivity attached to the proper wire from the PSU (ie: ground, 5v, 12v) then you should be fine.  This means you either need 2 molexes or you will need to do some cable splicing to make sure each pin on the 6-pin plug is connected.
> 
> As for the folding clients... to get mine working properly I realized late in the game that I had to completely delete the files and re-run the installer, get it all organized into seperate folders (make sure you have a folder for each instance you are trying to run), set up the shortcuts, and THEN try to run it.  If it didn't work I would repeat the whole process until I finally got it right.
> 
> Don't simply try to adjust a failed run instance.  There is all sorts of info that gets built into the config file and stuff that spawns in the folder that gets in the way.  Start fresh with every attempt until you get it working.



In this guide some earlier linked me, it's pretty much saying the same thing, about reinstalling the client and doing the folder things. I'm just really tired of messing with it. Any inept folders with some extra time and talents want to get on Teamveiwer and hold ol' Joe out?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> God this crap is too confusing. Anyone know that if you can only plug in one molex connector into a 2 molex to 6-pin PCIe adapter for a video card and still have the card function correctly?



What kinda card we talking about? The wattage draw comes to mind.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What kinda card we talking about? The wattage draw comes to mind.



I've been talking about the Asus 9600GSO. It has a really low power draw IIRC.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2009)

It should work. The max draw for the 9600GSO's is 80-90 watts. You PCI-e slot provides 75watts, so your Molex to PCI adapter will only have to provide minimal power to the card.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> It should work. The max draw for the 9600GSO's is 80-90 watts. You PCI-e slot provides 75watts, so your Molex to PCI adapter will only have to provide minimal power to the card.





I think I'll just stick the card in my other computer, put on the new drivers, and fold from it on there. I won't have to worry about mixing cards or anything, and I'll be able to get some $$$ from selling the 4670. Plus the fan won't be right at my ear making noise all the time. I am assuming that the P4 540 (in sys. specs for the Vaio) will be able to run F@H right?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 2, 2009)

On second thought, it wont work without soldering or splicing. See attached pics as to why:







Note that only the brown wires share a common connector. All like colors should be spliced or soldered together. If you cannot solder, I could do it for you and mail it. Let me know.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> On second thought, it wont work without soldering or splicing. See attached pics as to why:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091001/P1000675980.jpg
> 
> Note that only the brown wires share a common connector. All like colors should be spliced or soldered together. If you cannot solder, I could do it for you and mail it. Let me know.



Yeah, I'm looking now, mine's the same. Let me go look on that PSU to make sure that there aren't any hidden molex connectors hiding. If there's not I guess I'll need a soldered one. I have an iron, but no solder or knowhow.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I think I'll just stick the card in my other computer, put on the new drivers, and fold from it on there. I won't have to worry about mixing cards or anything, and I'll be able to get some $$$ from selling the 4670. Plus the fan won't be right at my ear making noise all the time. I am assuming that the P4 540 (in sys. specs for the Vaio) will be able to run F@H right?


The P4 will absolutely be able to run F@H, I ran F@H on a 1.2ghz Celeron (Pentium 3 based), got all of 45 PPD off of it 
Retired it shortly after


Soylent Joe said:


> Yeah, I'm looking now, mine's the same. Let me go look on that PSU to make sure that there aren't any hidden molex connectors hiding. If there's not I guess I'll need a soldered one. I have an iron, but no solder or knowhow.


You can always just cut the wires and use wire nuts, I've done far more computer repairs than I care to share this way


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> The P4 will absolutely be able to run F@H, I ran F@H on a 1.2ghz Celeron (Pentium 3 based), got all of 45 PPD off of it
> Retired it shortly after
> 
> You can always just cut the wires and use wire nuts, I've done far more computer repairs than I care to share this way



OK, so I have only one free molex, but 3 free SATA so if I had a SATA to molex it'd be no problem. I have like 3 of these molex to PCIe adapters, so I could try the wire nut method. How would I do it?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

Cut all the yellow wires, all of the brown wires, and all of the black wires.  Discard one of the molex plugs.  Strip all wires with your favorite method.  Twist all of the black wires together, put on a wire nut.  Twist all of the yellow wires together, put on a wire nut.  Twist all of the brown wires together, put on a wire nut.  You might then want to put on a zip tie or two to keep it all together


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

Is this right? I don't know where the wire nuts come into the picture...






Oh, from pic 2 to 3 the wires get stripped of their coating.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 2, 2009)

Only strip the insulation off of about 1/2-1/4 inch of each wire.  Otherwise they will short out and bad things will happen.  The wire nuts are used after the wires are twisted together, to keep the wires from shorting out.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Only strip the insulation off of about 1/2-1/4 inch of each wire.  Otherwise they will short out and bad things will happen.  The wire nuts are used after the wires are twisted together, to keep the wires from shorting out.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091001/pic.jpg



So will any of the individual wires be removed from the plastic housing at the end?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you happen to have a molex "Y" laying around?  Take your one connector and double it.  My local PC shop sells them for $1.25.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you happen to have a molex "Y" laying around?  Take your one connector and double it.  My local PC shop sells them for $1.25.



I really don't. We have one PC shop in town, I may drop by there tomorrow after school and see if they have anything I can use, since I'm not really getting how to mod this adapter.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

You're looking for this


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You're looking for this



>.< It's $1, but watch shipping by like 5. I'll see if they have one at Staples (the closest thing we have to a PC store T_T)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

Ouch!


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 2, 2009)

It's not easy living in the swamp >.>


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2009)

RE: post #241.......I still cannot figure out what is making the other two cards not connect Worst case I'll install Win7 on that machine and reload everything


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> RE: post #241.......I still cannot figure out what is making the other two cards not connect Worst case I'll install Win7 on that machine and reload everything



Have you tried unplugging your modem/routers.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 2, 2009)

bogmali, what have you tried so far?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2009)

Currently switching OSes from Vista Ultimate to 7 Ultimate RTM, hopefully that will fix the connection.


----------



## Crazybc (Oct 2, 2009)

I,ve been getting tons of this the last few days and I,m wondering if anyone else is  because its  brought down my ppd by a few thousand per day and its kinda disappointing to see this after every  work unit    I"m also getting this occasionally on the GPU one   but not nearly as often.


[15:03:24] - Attempt #8  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[15:14:12] + Attempting to get work packet

 what a waste of  a good hour for every  wu  I run .. that  seems to be the avergae I,m loosing per  work unit  as  it tries to get another  work unit usually  8 or 9  times before i get oneI,m always connected to the internet and this just started  this week. I,m on high speed so  dont    get this one  bit.:shadedshu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

bogmali said:


> RE: post #241.......I still cannot figure out what is making the other two cards not connect Worst case I'll install Win7 on that machine and reload everything



Did you try shutting down those clients and restarting them?  That works _sometimes_.  Often there is nothing that we can do.  It's a problem at the servers and is very frustrating. There is a forum at Stanford that lists the servers they're having problems with.  I wish Folding had the ability to download more than one WU at a time so that if there's a problem connecting, the client could start working on the next WU.  I find it interesting that the client has "queues" but never uses them.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

The idea behind the shut the client down method is that because it doesn't have a work unit, it will immediately try and get one. Usually when this happens, you get lucky and get a work unit assigned from a different, working server. 

Question, the restriction behind mixing NVIDIA folding cards is shaders, correct? I can't mix two 9600 GSO (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130356) with two EVGA 9800GX2 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130343) and expect all 4 cards to run at 100% capacity, yes?

Just checking, I never had to worry too much about mixing models and thus never learned the restrictions fully.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 2, 2009)

Tried numerous times shutting the client down and starting it back up and the same thing was happening. *I even reset the whole folders from scratch and it was still doing it *

It's all fixed now Fresh install of Win7 RTM solved the problem


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

Bog, you can always check here to see if others are having similar problems.  If not, a post there may alert them to a problem.
Otherwise: "Mama told me there'd be days like this, days like this my mama said..."
Worse than a GPU client being unable to upload is like when my SMP client gets done and it is unable to upload and the time runs out after working on it for 2+ days.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Question, the restriction behind mixing NVIDIA folding cards is shaders, correct? I can't mix two 9600 GSO (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130356) with two EVGA 9800GX2 (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130343) and expect all 4 cards to run at 100% capacity, yes?
> 
> Just checking, I never had to worry too much about mixing models and thus never learned the restrictions fully.




Folding Forum Link

These guys say its now possible, does anyone else here have any experience in getting mismatched shader cards working at full output on one rig?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 2, 2009)

No, but I'm looking forward to the full report from you.  Those guys are mixing VERY different cards.  You're looking to mix G92's with different shader counts.  Sounds like a breeze.  Hey, I'm far enough away that I don't have to worry about you coming over and  me, I think.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

I really need to get a blindfold is all. I saw a couple of 9800GX2s pop up for sale and I only have 2 of my four 9600GSOs. Of course my mind just starts thinking if I could do it.

To do it, I'd need to drop the 850w PSU (TX850) that I have currently set to be used in my AMD rig due to lack of connectors (I hate adapter cables). Oh, new question. Will an Ultra X3 850 run 2x9600 GSOs, 2x9800GX2s, 1xMSI 790FX-GD70, 1xPhenom II AM3 and a mobo with DDr3? Nothing other than an HDD and aftermarket cooling. Oh and mild to medium overclocking. Its got all the right connectors needed, but it seems a little light.


----------



## mike047 (Oct 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I really need to get a blindfold is all. I saw a couple of 9800GX2s pop up for sale and I only have 2 of my four 9600GSOs. Of course my mind just starts thinking if I could do it.
> 
> To do it, I'd need to drop the 850w PSU (TX850) that I have currently set to be used in my AMD rig due to lack of connectors (I hate adapter cables). Oh, new question. Will an Ultra X3 850 run 2x9600 GSOs, 2x9800GX2s, 1xMSI 790FX-GD70, 1xPhenom II AM3 and a mobo with DDr3? Nothing other than an HDD and aftermarket cooling. Oh and mild to medium overclocking. Its got all the right connectors needed, but it seems a little light.



I would say yes, is it a single 12v rail??


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

You know I'm searching my ass off and I honestly can't find the info, reviews, or any NCIX / Newegg type listings that include user commentary. Frustrating.

Its a Ultra X3 850w Modular power supply. That's all i know so far.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> You know I'm searching my ass off and I honestly can't find the info, reviews, or any NCIX / Newegg type listings that include user commentary. Frustrating.
> 
> Its a Ultra X3 850w Modular power supply. That's all i know so far.



It's a 55A single rail. Check Tiger Direct.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 2, 2009)

Whoop, thanks Hertz. Not sure how but I missed that. I guess my leet Data Search skills are pretty unleet.  I better stay out of Shadowrun until I fix that up a bit.

So, recap.

55A Single rail, will it blend:

2x9600 GSOs 
2x9800GX2s 
1xMSI 790FX-GD70 
1xPhenom II AM3 
DDR3
HDD 
Aftermarket cooling
Mild to medium overclocking


----------



## mike047 (Oct 2, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Whoop, thanks Hertz. Not sure how but I missed that. I guess my leet Data Search skills are pretty unleet.  I better stay out of Shadowrun until I fix that up a bit.
> 
> So, recap.
> 
> ...



yes


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok, well, the 9600GSO is still being a butthead about folding. I put in my 3rd system (Phenom X3, 4GB 800, 320GB, integrated 8200 chipset). Right off that bat, I had a hard time getting it to work. The monitor was plugged into the card, so I know it works. It was still showing the 8200 as a "9200" which is really weird. I uninstalled the 8200 and disabled it, then it wasn't recognizing either. All along I was able to get both the 9600 and the 8200 (9200) in GPU-z. After a while, I got the drivers back and it was working. I ran the CS:S stress test and got a really nice score, so the card is working and good for gaming. Then, I tried getting F@h. The client would never run stable. It would log in as me, start working, slow down, stop, log out, I'd get a black window, and it's always show 0/1000 on the icon at the bottom even when it said 80/1000 in the client. I untinstalled it, reinstalled it, F@H would always do that same thing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 3, 2009)

Did you disable the integrated video in BIOS?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 3, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you disable the integrated video in BIOS?



Actually no, but as I said, the card is working fine, I'm just having a time with folding. I'll go do that now though.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

I looked through the BIOS. There were seriously 2 options pertaining to the video, and both were where they needed to be. I saw no option to disable the 8200 or anything. GPU-z is still showing the "9200" along with the 9600GSO.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 4, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I looked through the BIOS. There were seriously 2 options pertaining to the video, and both were where they needed to be. I saw no option to disable the 8200 or anything. GPU-z is still showing the "9200" along with the 9600GSO.



I'm just guessing here, but maybe you need to use the gpu0/gpu1 switch shown here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1506804&postcount=8


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm just guessing here, but maybe you need to use the gpu0/gpu1 switch shown here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1506804&postcount=8



I don't think that's the problem. When it does decide to work (it'll go for maybe 15 sec.) it says "9600GSO" where it shows the model of the card that's folding.

I got a few screenshots, uploading.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Whoop, thanks Hertz. Not sure how but I missed that. I guess my leet Data Search skills are pretty unleet.  I better stay out of Shadowrun until I fix that up a bit.
> 
> So, recap.
> 
> ...



I'm going to have to disagree with mike, I think you will want more power:
GX2s, 180w each
GSOs, 75w each
CPU, 100w
RAM, HDD, Mobo: 50w
OCing: maybe another 50w
Total: 610w


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 4, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> I don't think that's the problem. When it does decide to work (it'll go for maybe 15 sec.) it says "9600GSO" where it shows the model of the card that's folding.



What kind of motherboard?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2009)

Ion, I'd agree with Mike on this one. 55A is enough, even with your estimate on consumption.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> What kind of motherboard?



It's the "second puter" in my sys. specs. I have no idea what brand or model it is. I pulled it out of a Acer Aspire AX3200-U3600A. I've looked all around Acer's website and journeyed through the far reaches of the interwebs trying to find the model, but no luck. It's no where on the board either. I do know that it's a weird MicroATX-MiniITX hybrid form factor and is socket AM2+.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

Seems to be working... fluctuating a lot, spazzing






Performance & time left go away... The progress indicator down at the bottom is always stuck at 80/8000





Notice the difference in iter/sec. It constantly jumps up and down.





Performance & time left go away again





Then after you close the display, and open it back up again, you find that it has logged you out or something, says the core isn't running, but in about 5 sec. it resumes the madness that you see in the previous pics.





Here's the control panel.





It's showing both the 9600 and a 9200 in devmgmt. HWMonitor is giving me no info. about either.





They're both showing up in GPU-z. 




Oh, and keep in mind that the 9200 does not exist. It's an integrated 8200 with 256MB VRAM. 

Mah computer has the devils in it.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 4, 2009)

Don't open up the viewer, that will really slow down your folding.  Also set your core priority to slightly higher.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2009)

Use the console client, the Viewer cuts down your production and is a mess to run! Not to mention watching Folding run is about as entertaining as watching paint dry after 15-30mins tops


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

OK, I installed it and got it running. Am I going to have to go through the little questionnaire every time I run it, and does it make anyone else's computer besides mine basically unusable? I feel like I'm trying to run Vista on a computer from 1993. Also, the thing has been stuck on "Starting GUI Server" ever since it got to that part like 10 minutes ago.

Ah, says it has completed 1%. Dandy.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2009)

My comps are pretty stable running it and WCG at the same time- just cant watch videos, but I don't do that much anyway. 

WUs can take time esp the 472 and 1888 that cycle between full load and idle to control temps. 

The questions should only pop up on the initial run. 

Fold Hard


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah, so it's taking about 3min/percent. That's 300min (5 hours) a WU. That's 5 WU's a day and say 30 a week since I most likely won't have it on ALL the time. I'm guessing my computer is being really slow while it's on just because the CPU is pretty much crap. Oh well, it works. I better not say who I'm folding for >.>


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 4, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> yeah, so it's taking about 3min/percent. That's 300min (5 hours) a WU. That's 5 WU's a day and say 30 a week since I most likely won't have it on ALL the time. I'm guessing my computer is being really slow while it's on just because the CPU is pretty much crap. Oh well, it works. I better not say who I'm folding for >.>



This team?


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> This team?



EVGA 

They give you coupons and stuff


----------



## theonedub (Oct 4, 2009)

Well folding is folding. Regardless of what team you are on you are contributing to the effort.


Join our team!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 4, 2009)

Soylent Joe said:


> EVGA
> 
> They give your coupons and stuff


 Not that you ppd is going to sway anything, but I am curious of how many posts you have @ EVGA Forums. I bet its not 541 posts. So apparently TPU provides a valuable service to you. While TPU cannot offer coupons and such to compete with EVGA, we do offer fellowship, comradery, and honest advice. The real question is, what would you pay for what you get here at TPU? I wonder if we get our priorities mixed-up sometimes. Just a little food for thought.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 4, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Not that you ppd is going to sway anything, but I am curious of how many posts you have @ EVGA Forums. I bet its not 541 posts. So apparently TPU provides a valuable service to you. While TPU cannot offer coupons and such to compete with EVGA, we do offer fellowship and comradery and honest advice. The real question is, what would you pay for what you get here at TPU? I wonder if we get our priorities mixed-up sometimes. Just a little food for thought.



  

Yeah, I'll fold you TPU. I don't have any posts on the EVGA forums. Then again I'm a below-novice folder and have no idea what I'm doing 1/3 of the time. With how it bogs down my system, I doubt I'll be doing much folding for anyone. I guess that's on of the many reasons why people have dedicated systems for it.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 5, 2009)

So the 9800GX2s were pending and are still pending today. The PSU seller is still waiting on my interest, so I've got a new question.

55A Single rail, will it make go:

i7 920 D0
Gigabyte EX-58 Extreme
3x GTX260s
HDD
6GB DDR3
Aftermarket cooling
Medium-overclocking

Sorry, but my approach to PSUs has been kill the issue by smothering things with copious amounts of wattage. I think the PSU would probably work, the only thing that's really different is the CPU and what it pulls. The graphics cards would work out to be around the same, and all the rest is the same. Mainly I just want to be able to blame it on you guys when things burst into flames. Having said that, any thoughts?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 5, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We do offer fellowship, comradery, and *honest advice*.



:shadedshu I've yet to receive one of those.....


----------



## theonedub (Oct 6, 2009)

Quick question for multi GPU folders: 

Soon I will be running a 780i mb with a GTX 275 and GTX 260. On occasion I will need to encode video files using Mediacoder's CUDA enabled software, but I would like to have the 275 continue to Fold while the 260 encodes. For that to work is there a certain way I should install/arrange the cards? Like have the 260 as GPU0 and the 275 GPU1 since I don't think I can tell Mediacoder that card to use to encode?

Its kind of difficult to explain, but hopefully someone understands, lol.


----------



## Crazybc (Oct 6, 2009)

Someone else must be getting this  over 5 hours  trying to get work  this is ridiculous and has been going on for more then a wee Now     Standfords servers cannt be that messed up...

11:47:06] - Attempt #14  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[12:28:04] Opening http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Crazybc...



 anyone ..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2009)

Crazybc said:


> Someone else must be getting this  over 5 hours  trying to get work  this is ridiculous and has been going on for more then a wee Now     Standfords servers cannt be that messed up...
> 
> 11:47:06] - Attempt #14  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
> Waiting before retry.
> ...



Close and re-start the client.


----------



## Crazybc (Oct 6, 2009)

Done that and usually after the 5th or 6th time it will get some work but I guess theirs nothing I can do when I goto work except come home to this everyday  I think maybe I,ll stop the cpu folding and stick  with the gpu  .. It seems to be way more reliable.


----------



## msgclb (Oct 6, 2009)

I had problems with my MSI K9A2 Platinum. At first it wouldn't boot. When I finally got it to boot I got to the initial boot screen and a warning in RED that reads...

Warning !!! The previous performance of overclocking is failed, and the system is restored to the defaults setting.
Press any key except "DEL" to enter

Dummy me miss read that last line but I finally hit the "any key" and now I'm back into Windows.

This is the first time that I've seen a warning that said hit "any key". On the other boards that I've owned I believe this was the F1 key. Well, it actually was on this board after the "any key".

For a time I was coming to the conclusion that my K9A2 was down for the count.

The reason I got in this fix is because I put my K9A2 in a case and replaced the stock cooler with a Dark Knight. My cpu temps dropped about 12c from around 60-62 to 47-48 under load.

When I get back in about 3 hours I'll reinstall my cards and get this rig folding again.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 6, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I had problems with my MSI K9A2 Platinum. At first it wouldn't boot. When I finally got it to boot I got to the initial boot screen and a warning in RED that reads...
> 
> Warning !!! The previous performance of overclocking is failed, and the system is restored to the defaults setting.
> Press any key except "DEL" to enter
> ...





Mine did the same exact thing; remove the CMOS battery, unplug the A/C connector, and let it sit for 30 or so minutes and reboot.


----------



## JayliN (Oct 6, 2009)

I got a gts 250 to replace my 4670s for higher ppd but I can't get the gpu console client to run.

Removed ati card, removed ati drivers, uninstalled old gpu console. Installed new card, installed new drivers, install latest nvidia gpu console.

After starting the console, the following error pops up after ~18seconds

 "Folding@home has run into a serious error running the core and will shutdown" 

I don't think its a problem with the card.  Passes OCCT stability test.

Any ideas?

FIXED: manually deleted the old folders and downloaded a different client (first link on the official download page). Great to be folding more efficiently!

EDIT: WOW, 6630ppd out of the box (bfg gts 250 oc, 353pt wu)with BOINC running simultaneously at 100%/100%.  I hope my computer doesn't explode.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you tried this client?  It's what I've used on all of my GPUs


----------



## EnergyFX (Oct 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> :shadedshu I've yet to receive one of those.....




Never pet a burning dog.

There, I killed your argument.


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 6, 2009)

Second piece of honest advice. Don't leave El Fiendo alone with a dog or you'll soon have a burning dog you can't pet.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Have you tried this client?  It's what I've used on all of my GPUs


Use the *console client* instead of *system tray*. It is more efficient.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 9, 2009)

Well I got my SLI mb all setup, and put my two GTX cards in it. I thought the mismatched card bit did not matter anymore, but this is what I have: 







That's w/ 190.38 drivers, Nvidia 780i FTW mb, Q9550 CPU, 8gb ram. Any idea why the 275 is crippled? EDIT: I misnamed them, its actually the 216 that has the bad production, the 275 is the one putting out 8800


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 9, 2009)

Bad WU maybe.  Which card do you have in the first slot?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 9, 2009)

Is this one of those 2D/3D clock problems?


----------



## theonedub (Oct 9, 2009)

the 260 is in the first slot and the clocks are normal as far as I can see. tried running only the 260 client at a time and no difference. It doesnt make the normal whine when its going. I will try deleting the current WU when I get home.

Any other ideas? I really want this to work


----------



## theonedub (Oct 9, 2009)

EDIT: This really sucks, can't get it to work at all. Tried swapping, the 260 still is crippled. Updated to 191.07 and now the 216 EUEs out. I was pretty sure these two cards were going to work well together. Very frustrating, really tempted to call it a loss and focus on WCG instead of Folding- too freaking complicated sometimes 

Threw all I had at it, no luck. Really unfortunate. Now I have a 780i MB and a SLI capable PSU but only one functioning GPU. SOB! For the mean time I will let it Fold to see how it likes the 780i. Keep an eye out for another 275 maybe, although for all I know even a matched shader card will crumble in this rig/


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2009)

Why am I getting this message?  Just setup 2 9600GSO's on an Asus A8N-sli deluxe and can't get the second card to Fold.  2 identical cards that have Folded well by themselves.  Running 185.85

"At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver.
You may wish to consider running our standard client,
which you can download at folding.stanford.edu."


----------



## bogmali (Oct 14, 2009)

That means that the client is not seeing the second card. Just go to your control panel and extend your desktop to the second card. Also, don't forget to put the -gpu 1 tag on your second client.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2009)

bogmali said:


> extend your desktop to the second card.



XP?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> XP?




Well in that case it should automatically do it for you since you don't need dummy plugs for XP. I'd check it anyways just to make sure


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm at a loss.  I upgraded the video driver to 190.45 and now NV control panel won't work.  Nvidia's site recommends...well this is weird...their site was recommending 175.xx but now its 191.07! Downloading AGAIN.  No change.  Everything SEES the 2 cards but I don't see that SLI WORKS.  Nor can the GPU client address gpu 1.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 15, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm at a loss.  I upgraded the video driver to 190.45 and now NV control panel won't work.  Nvidia's site recommends...well this is weird...their site was recommending 175.xx but now its 191.07! Downloading AGAIN.  No change.  Everything SEES the 2 cards but I don't see that SLI WORKS.  Nor can the GPU client address gpu 1.



Don't use SLI.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> Don't use SLI.



Tried it with and without SLI.  Isn't the new driver supposed to allow Folding(CUDA) with SLI activated?  El posted something about that but I can't find the post.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you have two separate gpu clients installed


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2009)

I think he does....Hey Bee disable SLI and see if you can extend your desktop on the second card.
Post some screenies too.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2009)

Separate client folders, different machine ID's, -gpu 0/1, SLI on/off, (I mention SLI because it doesn't seem to be able to use the second GPU either, even though it's enabled)

Found a guy on another Folders forum who lists this MOBO and I'm trying to ask him about it.
About to try -forcegpu nvidia_g80

XP does not extend, as far as I can see


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2009)

BINGO!  Got that idea from El's link to this post.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 15, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> BINGO!  Got that idea from El's link to this post.


----------



## Perra (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok so I followed the GPU-guide to get everything setup (except for pointing fahmon to the right folder but I worked that one out myself ) but everytime i run it it eats a lot of cpu, is that supposed to happen? Isn't it supposed to use the GPU and not tax the cpu as much? Its using around 75-80% on one core and 35-40% on the other. 
I'd really like to use the cpu for BOINC but right now that's a no-go.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Unfortunately, the client for ATI cards currently isn't very good, it uses a lot of the CPU.  There is no way to get around this as far as I know, you just have to deal with it


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2009)

Actually, you can reduce CPU usage.  I believe that was addressed earlier in this forum.  It has to do with environmental variables.


----------



## Perra (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks Bee, I found the variables and have been googling a bit about them, just tried them out and the cpu-usage went down a lot! Too much even cause now it barely folds 
Think i may have to tweak these variables a bit


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2009)

tweaking required


----------



## Perra (Oct 15, 2009)

I'd think so yes, running at 705ppd at the moment...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 15, 2009)

Ouch, maybe a bit more CPU usage is reasonable then.  I get more than that on my 9300


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2009)

Perra said:


> I'd think so yes, running at 705ppd at the moment...



This is where ATI has an advantage.  You can go into CCC and watch how busy the card is.  You are not aiming for 100% usage, but something in the low 90's would be good.  Bad thing is that those EV settings can be different for different size WU's.  You just have to find a happy median.  Good luck.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 16, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Unfortunately, the client for ATI cards currently isn't very good, it uses a lot of the CPU.  There is no way to get around this as far as I know, you just have to deal with it



I'm folding on one of my PCs using the console client with a 4850 and use 3% CPU at most.  Here's my environment variables:

BROOK_YIELD           2
CAL_NO_FLUSH        1
CAL_PRE_FLUSH       1
FLUSH_INTERVAL   128

I still only get 2200~2800 depending on the project.


----------



## Perra (Oct 16, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm folding on one of my PCs using the console client with a 4850 and use 3% CPU at most.  Here's my environment variables:
> 
> BROOK_YIELD           2
> CAL_NO_FLUSH        1
> ...



Thanks! I had missed CAL_PRE_FLUSH, now my ppd is around 1745 and still rising


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2009)

So if what I am reading looks right, it's not worth clocking my 4850 for folding because I can't control the shader clock?

Secondly, anyone know how long it takes them to show your stats, I recently started folding due to slacking off for years getting it setup, been doing it for the last 3 days on 6 machines which have all finished multiple projects and well within their deadlines and I can't find my name anywhere on the status or team profiles....


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 17, 2009)

niko084 said:


> So if what I am reading looks right, it's not worth clocking my 4850 for folding because I can't control the shader clock?
> (



Not correct.  The problem is with the ATI work units Stanford makes for ATI cards.  The algorithms for ATI cards are old and don't take advantage of the ATI cards abilities.  This will probably change within the coming year, as Stanford plans on adding OpenCL support to the OpenMM development tools they use.  My explanation is probably over-simplified, but essentially correct. (I think).

Also, even though a similar Nvidia card will out perform the equivalent ATI card by almost 3 to 1, your 4850 will outperform the CPU client by 6 to 1.

For example I have one PC with a GTS 250 at around 6200-6900 PPD, another PC with my 4850 gets around 2100-2500 PPD, and if I run a CPU client I get around 300-350 PPD.

No matter how great or small your daily output, we appreciate every PPD and WU contributed by all TPU folding members.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2009)

niko084 said:


> So if what I am reading looks right, it's not worth clocking my 4850 for folding because I can't control the shader clock?
> 
> Secondly, anyone know how long it takes them to show your stats, I recently started folding due to slacking off for years getting it setup, been doing it for the last 3 days on 6 machines which have all finished multiple projects and well within their deadlines and I can't find my name anywhere on the status or team profiles....



I can't find you anywhere either.  Are you Folding with user niko084?  Sorta sounds like you didn't put your username and team in when setting up the client(s).  FAHmon will indicate that info.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2009)

I think you misunderstood me, I'm running the ATI client, but I don't know if it's faster if I leave my clock up or if I knock it back down.

Generally I leave it 315/500 but when I clock it up it goes to 745/1050 I know people clock the shaders on their Nvidia cards to fold faster, so I was more curious if I should leave my card clocked at 745/1050 or if it wont make a difference so I can just drop it?

I think I figured out why my scores haven't been updating though, checked the logs, all the machines fail about 10 times before they actually send the data.

I get no data from FAHMon, it shows it, shows the work but gives me no results as to PPD.
Yes I'm folding under Niko084 and I entered it on all the machines and the team number and I even created a passkey just to make sure that wasn't the issue..

Now that I saw the errors, I'll wait it out another day and see what happens.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2009)

can you post a screen shot of FAHmon for us?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2009)

This is where my knowledge limitation comes in (when it comes to ATI cards)......Stan Hemi and Mmaakk are the experts on this......Speaking of which, anybody heard from my buddy Mmaakk?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Speaking of which, anybody heard from my buddy Mmaakk?



Can you imagine his surprise when he comes back?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Can you imagine his surprise when he comes back?




 No kidding.......I can't wait to talk shit to 'em


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2009)

My machine is torn down but I can pretty much describe it. 

The box on the left is Yellow, it shows progress %, the name, ETA is 0mn, PPD is 0.00, shows the core the PRCG, the credit, and downloaded and deadline times.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2009)

niko084 said:


> My machine is torn down but I can pretty much describe it.
> 
> The box on the left is Yellow, it shows progress %, the name, ETA is 0mn, PPD is 0.00, shows the core the PRCG, the credit, and downloaded and deadline times.



Tell us what one of the download/deadline times are, please.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2009)

29 November 01:54

This is a problem on every single system I have setup with the GPU client, for Nvidia or ATI...
The standard CPU clients show everything fine.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2009)

niko084, you have stats! http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Niko084

And don't worry about the clocks on the ATI video card.  I have a 4830, which is know for its ability to overclock, and I did overclock it, but it really didn't make that big of a difference.  Shaders on Nvidia, now that's a different story.


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> niko084, you have stats! http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Niko084
> 
> And don't worry about the clocks on the ATI video card.  I have a 4830, which is know for its ability to overclock, and I did overclock it, but it really didn't make that big of a difference.  Shaders on Nvidia, now that's a different story.



Sweet it's about time... LOL

Anyways, here is the screenshot of my FahMon.

Sorry for the poor quality, I'm stuck on fresh build systems here.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 17, 2009)

niko084 said:


> I think you misunderstood me, I'm running the ATI client, but I don't know if it's faster if I leave my clock up or if I knock it back down.
> 
> Generally I leave it 315/500 but when I clock it up it goes to 745/1050 I know people *clock the shaders on their Nvidia cards* to fold faster, so I was more curious if I should leave my card clocked at 745/1050 or if it wont make a difference so I can just drop it?



We simply can't clock the shaders on ATI cards.  They're also implemented differently.  Overclocking an ATI card will make a difference.  Especially the core, the memory not so much.  You will probably have to clock it a little more conservatively than simply going for the max stable clocks as if you were benching or going for a personal best on 3DMark 06 for example.

My 4850 will go to 690/1150, but I clock it at 650/1000 for folding.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 17, 2009)

niko084 said:


> Sweet it's about time... LOL
> 
> Anyways, here is the screenshot of my FahMon.
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality, I'm stuck on fresh build systems here.



You should be able to get about 1500 PPD if you overclock.  My friend had an OCed 8600GTS (also 32 shaders) that he got about 1300-1800 PPD on.


----------



## Laurijan (Oct 17, 2009)

I have folded for several days now with my GPU and my CPU at the same time.. 

I use the client 
*Windows XP/2003/Vista Console client only zip file (with Windows-service-install option)* for *CPU* 
and the client 
*Windows: V6 GPU2 (ATI 2xxx, 3xxx, 4xxx; nVidia) clients Windows XP/2003/Vista GPU System tray client (installer msi)* for *GPU*

Now i downloaded FahMon but it only shows PPD for the CPU client even though both clients have run for many hours now

Pic:





What is wrong?


----------



## niko084 (Oct 17, 2009)

Erm, now I have been failing to get work for the last hour or so..


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 18, 2009)

I can't seem to get the SMP client to work. I followed the instructions in the guide, and got the message twice, but it just sits at 0%..same thing it did when I tried this last time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 19, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> I can't seem to get the SMP client to work. I followed the instructions in the guide, and got the message twice, but it just sits at 0%..same thing it did when I tried this last time.



Does task manager show that your system is busy?  Folding on the CPU is a slow process.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah I realized that now. It just took longer to get from that initial percent. Going fine now, thanks.

I do have one question though, should my CPU have a higher PPD than my GPU? Cause right now it does


----------



## niko084 (Oct 19, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Yeah I realized that now. It just took longer to get from that initial percent. Going fine now, thanks.
> 
> I do have one question though, should my CPU have a higher PPD than my GPU? Cause right now it does



Doesn't surprise me, I think my 4850 holds me around 2.5k ppd or something, not sure what my cpu can do but I have E5200's at stock 2.5 doing about 800ppd I believe. I'll have to check these later.

So that being said a well overclocked quad can probably crank some points compared to an ATI card.


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 19, 2009)

My CPU is getting over 1800 PPD right now and my 4890 is only getting 1600. Doh!


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 26, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm folding on one of my PCs using the console client with a 4850 and use 3% CPU at most.  Here's my environment variables:
> BROOK_YIELD           2
> CAL_NO_FLUSH        1
> CAL_PRE_FLUSH       1
> ...


very helpfull, thx, folding with gpu uses only 13-20%cpu ,   used to be around 50%
PPD went up a little to 4670  used to be 3900-4200, or maybe its the project,, have to observe more


----------



## mosheen (Oct 27, 2009)

Can i run multiple clients on the same gpu??
1440/320 = 4 clients. 
My ppd is too low.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 27, 2009)

mosheen said:


> Can i run multiple clients on the same gpu??



Nope unless you a X2 card then you can run both. Just get another card bro


----------



## El Fiendo (Oct 27, 2009)

Hey guys! Good news this morning as Stanford has released an update to Core 14 for Nvidia cards.



> A new Nvidia Core_14 (v1.26) has been posted. This build includes a fix that addresses problems people were having on multi-GPU systems with mismatched cards. Note that this does not include any checkpointing changes (as included in Core_11 v1.31). This should solve the problems people have had running FAH core 14 with mismatched cards - both mismatched shader counts and mismatched card generations should work now.
> 
> To update an existing folding system, you can stop the client, delete FahCore_14.exe and restart the client. The new version will be downloaded the next time a core 14 WU needs to be processed.


Source


Well, I don't know about you guys but I think I'm going to take full advantage of this while I can and pop in a spare GTX260 I have lying about. It may look a little funny surrounded by 9600GSO, but it should help that rig burn through the WUs.

I should note that it will likely restart that WU if you delete it mid WU, so wait until it just finishes.


----------



## theonedub (Oct 27, 2009)

Strange, just looked @ Fahmon and it did not list my Username or Team. My WU completed count in the console client says 2 units completed. So I guess for some reason or another it lost my user info. Deleted and reinstalled the client and all seems normal now.


----------



## ERazer (Oct 30, 2009)

need help... prolly been answered b4 but hre it goes

im crunching  with my q6600 @ 100% cpu load and try to run folding@home-gpu with my 4870, it will fold pretty fast for about 2 min then grind to almost to a stop. need help to set it up right. ty in advance


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 30, 2009)

ERazer said:


> need help... prolly been answered b4 but hre it goes
> 
> im crunching  with my q6600 @ 100% cpu load and try to run folding@home-gpu with my 4870, it will fold pretty fast for about 2 min then grind to almost to a stop. need help to set it up right. ty in advance



Folding on ATi cards uses an entire core, so either you are oing to have to tell WCG to only use 3 cores or give up folding on the GPU.  That's one of the reasons I only choose Nvidia cards


----------



## ERazer (Oct 30, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Folding on ATi cards uses an entire core, so either you are oing to have to tell WCG to only use 3 cores or give up folding on the GPU.  That's one of the reasons I only choose Nvidia cards



That makes me sad i wanna fold


----------



## mosheen (Oct 31, 2009)

found a solution. kinda

Environment variables

what flush interval to use?? is 128 enough for a 5850??

cpu usage less than 5% now 

EDIT: its practically 0%, one more core for WCG


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2009)

mosheen said:


> found a solution. kinda
> 
> Environment variables
> 
> ...



check out post 352 in this thread


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 31, 2009)

Anybody know whats goin on with my GTX 260, whats with the low PPD? Well for this card.
I was getting 6600, the other day.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2009)

Now that is funny because as you can see from my screenie that one of the cores from my GX2 is folding on the same WU but has a slightly higher PPD 






Close and restart the client and see if it pulls the actual PPD What drivers are you using?


----------



## 3dsage (Oct 31, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Now that is funny because as you can see from my screenie that one of the cores from my GX2 is folding on the same WU but has a slightly higher PPD
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=30186&stc=1&d=1257008890
> 
> Close and restart the client and see if it pulls the actual PPD What drivers are you using?



Thats weird its something to do with the WU then, i restarted and still the same PPD well 4.9K. Im running the 191.07 drivers BTW.
I guess i'll just let it run.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 31, 2009)

So on my Rig in the Sig...I would only be able to run Three F@H clients? Or can I run more?
Right now I have managed to run Three.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 31, 2009)

DRDNA said:


> So on my Rig in the Sig...I would only be able to run Three F@H clients? Or can I run more?
> Right now I have managed to run Three.



Yes, I see that you have 2 4870X2 cards which equals 4 physical GPU's. You just need to dummy plug the other output on your card and extend the desktop to get the 4th one folding


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 31, 2009)

Theoretically, you should be able to run one client on each GPU core (although those who try have a hard time) and SMP on the CPU.  El Fiendo can tell you about running VM on the cpu for more points.  Around here, most are running their GPU's for Folding and their CPU's for WCG.  I don't recommend SMP for a system where it's going to be shut down and started up, like stopping SMP to game. But that was my experience.
Info for WCG found here
About Folding on ATI, go back to post 352 in this thread for some advice for setting environmental variables and also check out this thread.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 31, 2009)

lolz...right now I am running one on the CPU and one in the GPU and one under XP mode.....I run the rig in crossfireX always...so I in theory should be able to add three more for a total of six...right? or do I have to disable CFX first then dummy dongles?
PS only one of the GPU's is folding..how do I get all four?


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 1, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Hey guys! Good news this morning as Stanford has released an update to Core 14 for Nvidia cards.
> 
> 
> Source



Thanks El Fiendo; just what I needed. After moving my cards around, I ended up with a 9600GSO matched with one of my 9800GX2's. I noticed that I was only getting 75% of the normal PPD from the 9600.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 3, 2009)

got this 9600GSO installed in WCG1 in system specs, but whenever I start folding the system becomes intermittently unresponsive, running 191.xx drivers tried with 190.xx drivers with no change. I was using on board drivers before (ATI 3200) uninstalled drivers prior to installing the GSO. 

Any ideas? I think it must be software or BIOS related since my E2200 could keep up with a GTS 250 with ease.

EDIT: Got it fixed


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

OK guys, trying to fold on both my 285s here. I got the two clients set up and all, SLI disabled, but I'm thinking that I need a dummy plug for the second card. Is that right? It's giving me a "driver needed" for my second GPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2009)

Did you extend the desktop?  With the new drivers, dummy plugs and disabling SLI are not supposed to be needed.


----------



## Weer (Nov 4, 2009)

This is a minor issue, so I didn't feel like making my own thread.

I've been folding using my 9600 GSO 512 on my main rig. I built it its own rig with a 4.33Ghz E5300, so it can crunch.

I install WCG fine. But somehow there is a problem with the F@H GPU client. The card is fine, tested, runs game perfectly. The drivers are the newest ones from nVidia. The client is the one with the 'special' nVidia viewer, as in the one I used to fold on my main rig. Basically, nothing seems to be wrong.

However, the client stays on (0/0) in the icon bar, and when I click 'Display' it runs extremely slowly. Almost as if the GPU is being used by another program. But it's not. I did a clean reboot and there is only one game installed which is also not very graphically intensive. The fan stays quiet and according to GPU-Z it remains at 35%.

Basically, it's screwed up and I hate that because I'm just getting into folding/crunching and I hate to be slapped in the face by something I'm just trying out for the first time.

Hopefully someone can help me.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Did you extend the desktop?  With the new drivers, dummy plugs and disabling SLI are not supposed to be needed.



Well let me give it a go with SLI enabled once I finish this WU. How would I extend the desktop onto another monitor if I don't have another monitor?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2009)

Weer said:


> This is a minor issue, so I didn't feel like making my own thread.
> 
> I've been folding using my 9600 GSO 512 on my main rig. I built it its own rig with a 4.33Ghz E5300, so it can crunch.
> 
> ...



Can you give us a screen shot of GPU-z for that video card?  It does not look like you got one of the "good" 9600GSO's, which have either 384 or 768MB VRAM.  The viewer also slows Folding way down.



DanishDevil said:


> Well let me give it a go with SLI enabled once I finish this WU. How would I extend the desktop onto another monitor if I don't have another monitor?



I don't know!  I'm Folding on XP but I was just repeating what I've heard.  My adventure into 7 starts soon


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> OK guys, trying to fold on both my 285s here. I got the two clients set up and all, SLI disabled, but I'm thinking that I need a dummy plug for the second card. Is that right? It's giving me a "driver needed" for my second GPU.



Anyone else? If I need a dummy plug, I hope I can enable SLI and play games on my single monitor without too much fuss, or I'm gonna trim down and only run one 285. I'm already pumping out upwards of 9,000PPD with one card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2009)

DD, Look at the link in post 342


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2009)

DD-you would still need a dummy plug with the new drivers (SLI enabled works now). With the dummy installed, go to your display properties and you should see two monitors (one is your main). With Win7 once you install the dummy plug, it automatically detects it.







This is what your display properties should look like


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry bog, BBB's linked post worked PERFECTLY. No diabling SLI, and no dummy plug! w00t!

Edit: Now that FahMon has caught up:






 Mighty fine PPD if I may say so myself.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

Mighty fine indeed! That's good enough for around 12th place in daily production, and all the prestige therein. Pretty damn good for someone who joined up 2 days ago.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2009)

DD, Crank those fans up!  Was it "-forcegpu nvidia_g80" that got it to work?

This question has come up several times.  I wish someone could explore this further and write a sticky.  One of the posts that I just read said that this works for up to 2 cards, but not beyond.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I don't have the ability to test over 2 cards, but that did the trick 

I may be getting a different mobo soon, and I can add my Geforce 210 to the mix and try the trick on 3 cards.

I cranked them to 70% for the time being. You think they need to be spinning faster? 82C should be fine for these cards in the long run I think. Or am I wrong?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

80C is fine, and I believe what they're designed to be kept around. My fans on auto don't ramp up till just before that, and then usually keep just enough to maintain that temp. However, I pump my fans up to 100% as do most folders. It's a preference thing really. 

As for the multi GPU thing and not more than 2 cards, I'd test it for you Blue but I don't have enough SLi bridges (or bridge ports) to test it out. I'm looking at getting a Tri-SLI hard bridge for my i7 rig, so I'll report back when I've tested it out.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 4, 2009)

If I could stand studying with these at 100%, I would


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> As for the multi GPU thing and not more than 2 cards, I'd test it for you Blue but I don't have enough SLi bridges (or bridge ports) to test it out. I'm looking at getting a Tri-SLI hard bridge for my i7 rig, so I'll report back when I've tested it out.



Those same posts talked about SLI now working WITHOUT bridges!!  Just uses the PCI-E bus.  It complains about the bridges not being there, but works anyway.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Mighty fine indeed! That's good enough for around 12th place in daily production, and all the prestige therein. Pretty damn good for someone who joined up 2 days ago.



So close, but so far from pie



DanishDevil said:


> If I could stand studying with these at 100%, I would



But it's a "white" noise, no?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 4, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Those same posts talked about SLI now working WITHOUT bridges!!  Just uses the PCI-E bus.  It complains about the bridges not being there, but works anyway.



Oh? So they do. I completely overlooked that. I've put this on the to do list, I'll try and get to it within a week.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2009)

Did not know that you could get away without a dummy plug however I've yet to prove the SLI portion is true because none of my cards work without it.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 5, 2009)

I've put together a system with the following specs:

GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P
AMD Athlon II X4 630
Team Xtreem 2GB DDR2 800
OCZ GameXStream 700W PSU
EVGA 9800 GTX+
Windows 7 RC

I was able to install Windows 7, video driver, etc and the above system works. I next wanted to install the following GPU before I installed either the WCG or F@H clients:

XFX 9800 GTX+

Now when I start Windows the monitor goes black. I have to remove the GPU before I get the video back. Any ideas?

ps: the PCIE cables are installed on both video cards.


----------



## mike047 (Nov 5, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've put together a system with the following specs:
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P
> AMD Athlon II X4 630
> ...



I had that problem once, on a 790 also....there should be a setting in the bios to allow the use of the card.  I cant remember what it was called.

After more thought, my issue with the 790 was that I couldn't get two cards to run....sorry


----------



## msgclb (Nov 6, 2009)

System specs:



> GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P
> AMD Athlon II X4 630
> Team Xtreem 2GB DDR2 800
> OCZ GameXStream 700W PSU
> ...



WCG or F@H clients not installed.

As original reported when I added a 2nd card, a XFX 9800 GTX+, I would loose video.

I removed all video cards. I then installed the XFX 9800 GTX+ card in slot 1 and had no problems.

I then added the EVGA 9800 GTX+ card to the 2nd pcie slot. I lost video after I entered my password. The monitor flashed a couple of times then went blank.

If someone asked me this question I'd probably say it's the PSU! Any other ideas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2009)

Are you sure your monitor is attached to the video card in the "primary" slot?  Do you have an extra monitor that you could plug into the second card to see what happens?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 6, 2009)

Msgclb-I doubt that it is the PSU since it has enough wattage. Try this though, Power up the rig. When screen goes blank unplug your DVI/VGA out put cable and start playing with it by plugging it in the other DVI outputs to see if the video defaulted to the second card. If that is not it then yeah I would check that PSU.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 6, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I've put together a system with the following specs:
> 
> GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P
> AMD Athlon II X4 630
> ...



I am running 2 9800 gtx+ with a Coolermaster 500 watt PS and have had no problems with them since I picked em up from Boggy. So might be your PS but its definitely better than what Im using. Good Luck man your PPD has jumped again.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 6, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Msgclb-I doubt that it is the PSU since it has enough wattage. Try this though, Power up the rig. When screen goes blank unplug your DVI/VGA out put cable and start playing with it by plugging it in the other DVI outputs to see if the video defaulted to the second card. If that is not it then yeah I would check that PSU.



I have to shutdown and move it so I can access the DVI/VGA cable. I'll try that next.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 6, 2009)

I just had that same problem with my 2nd GX2 when I installed it. The only difference is that I fried a 750W PSU in the process so now that I have Fit's 1KW PSU, no issues. Mine defaulted to the 2nd card when I installed it so I was left pondering what happened to my screen


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 6, 2009)

I got a problem with 2- 9600 gso i just started. When I run them both Falmon shows both getting about 1900 ppd each, but when i shut one off Falmon shows 3800 ppd on 1 card. Any ideas?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> I got a problem with 2- 9600 gso i just started. When I run them both Falmon shows both getting about 1900 ppd each, but when i shut one off Falmon shows 3800 ppd on 1 card. Any ideas?


 Are you running prifinity? Do you have the GPU flags set correctly?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 7, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> I got a problem with 2- 9600 gso i just started. When I run them both Falmon shows both getting about 1900 ppd each, but when i shut one off Falmon shows 3800 ppd on 1 card. Any ideas?



Virtually identical to what happened when I got my two up recently.  It runs both clients on one GPU!  Try ""-forcegpu nvidia_g80" with 191.07 or latter. Also, you may want to look at the link in post 342.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 7, 2009)

I give up!
I also tried two 250 GTS cards and got the same results.
I sent a help message to Gigabyte.
Thanks for any advise given.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 7, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Are you running prifinity? Do you have the GPU flags set correctly?



I have no idea what prifinity is but i did check the targets and had -gpu 0 and -gpu 1. Thought i set em up the same as the others but I musta done something wrong.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

mx500torid said:


> I have no idea what prifinity is but i did check the targets and had -gpu 0 and -gpu 1. Thought i set em up the same as the others but I musta done something wrong.



Download the 2-GPU option from http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/458455-guide-multi-gpu2-folding-guide.html.  Then just remember to change the username and team over or OCN will get all of our points


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 7, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Download the 2-GPU option from http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/458455-guide-multi-gpu2-folding-guide.html.  Then just remember to change the username and team over or OCN will get all of our points



Ion, thank's for posting the link.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2009)

Eww. Don't use that. You need a dummy plug, and have to disable SLI.

Tada!

Methinks I need to write it up myself and get it stickied here


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Eww. Don't use that. You need a dummy plug, and have to disable SLI.
> 
> Tada!
> 
> Methinks I need to write it up myself and get it stickied here



I have 3 monitors, I haven't ever bothered with dummy plugs 
Secondly, because I have 3 monitors, I very rarely, if ever, ran with SLI enabled because then I could only use 2 of them   By nature I'm suspicious of anything written over at HCF, I think it's all a plot to steal our PPD  :shadedshu


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2009)

OK if you've got the monitors, then you're good to use that. 

Think it's useful enough to redo over on our end, though? If that didn't work, I was going to get rid of a 285 much sooner because I really wouldn't like having to acquire a dummy plug / the resistors, and enable and disable SLI all the time.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 7, 2009)

Here are my findings based on my setups (195.39 Beta Drivers):

2x9800GX2, dummy plugged and no SLI bridge; Can enable quad SLI but cannot fold all four cores while SLI is enabled. No dummy plug; cannot extend my desktop but can enable quad SLI.

SO with that being said, DD what driver version are you using?


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 7, 2009)

The newest non-betas. 191.07 IIRC?

Try without the dummy plug.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if I'm doing it wrong either, but it may well be turning out that it can only handle 2 GPUs in this method. I haven't had the success I was suspecting in doing the no dummy plug method. I'm still trying stuff though.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 7, 2009)

Hold up, sorry for the double post but I believe I've figured it out. You don't need to extend your desktop, I just opened all 3 and was everything was running fine. I think if this works, we may not have to worry about losing windows to false screens anytime soon.

It was with driver revision 190.38, and I'm currently downloading the latest non beta to try this with.


Edit: Confirmed, 191.07 works. Do not try to extend your desktop, it won't work. I'l test this later tonight on my 4 card 2 monitor rig to see how it works with that. So far 3 cards and 1 monitor (no plugs) works. Be sure you added the force g80 argument, as I'm sure that's what was hanging me up before (incorrectly entered). Then just open them as normal and they should start fine.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2009)

Yeah I wasn't extending my desktop because I don't have a desktop to extend it to. This mod is dummy plug free.

Think I should do a write-up of it if I get a chance?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Think I should do a write-up of it if I get a chance?



Yes please.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Think I should do a write-up of it if I get a chance?


Make it a nice one and it will be stickied.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 8, 2009)

It'll probably take a few weeks. I've got too long of a to-do list at the moment.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 9, 2009)

Hmm. Seems my pc blue screens and reboots randomly when folding. Running the 190 drivers, with the command line version of FAH. I'll be digging for info on trying to optimise this setup, but any advice would be welcome.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 9, 2009)

Are they beta or actual release drivers? What's the exact version?


Also, my own hardware issues:

Last night my AMD rig went down after it claimed it wanted a reboot from Windows Update. It then spent the next 2-3 hours with a sleep state monitor and running internal fans, HDDs and what not. At some time around then (I wasn't nearby at the time) it appears to have shut itself off. Now when I try to boot it I get the BIOS code 'FF', which in MSI documentation means 'everything is ok', no POST beeps and no signal on anything external. The Windows update was not a BIOS update, just a standard OS update.

Solutions tried so far:
 - cleared the CMOS and restart  -  didn't work
 - removed all VGA cards and tried a spare  -  didn't work
 - put a BIOS on a USB flash drive to copy over  -  didn't work, no activity on the USB ports

Nothing has changed internally since it happened, but I'm going to be disassembling it soon here. Before I pack it up for RMA (if I even can) I'll test it open air to see if it was bad cable connection / grounding to the case. Is there anything else out there anyone else can recommend?


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks like final/actual release 190.62 drivers.

Just ran 15min of furmark at max res 16X AA. No temps above 78 deg c. No obvious issues.

Haven't done any form of optimisation on FAH, and still looking for the info on what to do.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 9, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> Are they beta or actual release drivers? What's the exact version?
> 
> 
> Also, my own hardware issues:
> ...



I'm not sure which MSI board you have but if my MSI K9A2 Platinum pulled this on me I would try this...

- remove power
- remove the battery
- move the clear CMOS jumper to 'clear data'
- wait for an extended time (maybe overnight)

This has work for me on other thought to be dead motherboards. Good Luck!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 9, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Hmm. Seems my pc blue screens and reboots randomly when folding. Running the 190 drivers, with the command line version of FAH. I'll be digging for info on trying to optimise this setup, but any advice would be welcome.



Looking at your specs, you might be running close to the max overclock for your board.  If your FSB is 450 or higher, try lowering it.  Also try overclocking only the shaders on your Video card.  Leave the core and memory stock.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 9, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Looking at your specs, you might be running close to the max overclock for your board.  If your FSB is 450 or higher, try lowering it.  Also try overclocking only the shaders on your Video card.  Leave the core and memory stock.



The card is running completely stock, as I have not had it long enough to tinker with.
I'll drop the FSB, but I've been running fine for months on these settings. Had no such issues with my 4850. (crunching the whole time)


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 9, 2009)

msgclb said:


> I'm not sure which MSI board you have but if my MSI K9A2 Platinum pulled this on me I would try this...
> 
> - remove power
> - remove the battery
> ...



Sorry, its an MSI 790FX-GD70 running a Phenom II 955BE. I unplugged it last night and left it that way, though I don't think its in the BIOS clear position right now. I'll try this though starting when I get home.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 9, 2009)

Remember, disassembling everything and putting it back together often works. my good GTX 285 decided to give me issues last night during a reboot. I reconnected all PSU cables and graphics card and it worked.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 9, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> The card is running completely stock, as I have not had it long enough to tinker with.
> I'll drop the FSB, but I've been running fine for months on these settings. Had no such issues with my 4850. (crunching the whole time)



I'm folding and crunching on a Gigabyte P-35 board with an HD 4850, plus everything is water cooled, so no heat issues.  Occasionally it would lock up.  No blue screens.  I had it running an e6750 at 3.6 GHz.  Passed all overclocking tests: Furmark for 2 hours, Intel burn test for 12 hours, TAT for 12 hours, Orthos Prime for 24 hours.  Once I started folding and crunching, I had to lower the FSB.  Who knows why?  (The P-35 chipset seems to have a max stable FSB at 450, the only reason for my previous post.)


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 10, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> I'm folding and crunching on a Gigabyte P-35 board with an HD 4850, plus everything is water cooled, so no heat issues.  Occasionally it would lock up.  No blue screens.  I had it running an e6750 at 3.6 GHz.  Passed all overclocking tests: Furmark for 2 hours, Intel burn test for 12 hours, TAT for 12 hours, Orthos Prime for 24 hours.  Once I started folding and crunching, I had to lower the FSB.  Who knows why?  (The P-35 chipset seems to have a max stable FSB at 450, the only reason for my previous post.)



Well, based on input from El Fiendo, I have reinstalled the FAH client, but set it this time to only use 70% cpu. I'm crunching as well.

Been running no issues for 16 hours, so let's see.

I do know thought that this mb oc's very happily based on feedback on the net.

Just as a matter of interest, what temps were you hitting on your northbridge?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 10, 2009)

I got home last night and found that I had left the motherboard in clear CMOS mode overnight, and after setting up my brand new used Jerker desk (pretty good buy) I plugged it in and was amazed as it posted. I had to do it with 1 memory stick, but quickly solved that and a few other problems that cropped up. 

There are still 2 problems, one being that one of my GPUs throws NANs like a mother, but I think its because I switched the GPU configuration around. I'll put it back like it was and hope that solves it. Past that my computer ate the MBR on the OS HDD, and when I restored it there was only 111GB out of 297GB shown. Thankfully it was all free space, and its not a storage drive. 

To others that may experience this problem, never underestimate leaving it alone overnight. Leaving it unplugged and in 'Clear CMOS' mode fixed a no POST / no activity on the motherboard or its ports issue. I'm really glad there was no RMA involved.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 10, 2009)

*El Fiendo:* That's good to here you at least got past the POST!


I haven't heard back from my help request to Gigabyte but I got two video cards running without their help. I made a list of possible causes and one was the video driver. I checked the NVIDIA site and found that the latest version was 191.07. After installing this driver I've got two video cards running. Unfortunately, I'm still having problems. 

I got both cards to fold last night. One was running a 787 WU and the other a 1888 WU. The GPU0 card completed the 787 WU but when it loaded the next WU it gave an error message something like UNSTABLE_MACHINE. I closed the GPU1 card and the GPU0 card loaded a 1888 WU and is currently working. I restarted the GPU1 card and to my dismay I lost the uncompleted WU and it gave me the same error.

I'm going to let the GPU0 card complete its 1888 pt WU before I do anything else.

Current system specs:
GIGABYTE GA-MA790X-UD4P
AMD Athlon II X4 630
Team Xtreem 2GB DDR2 800
OCZ GameXStream 700W PSU
GPU0: EVGA 9800 GTX+
GPU1: XFX 9800 GTX+
Windows 7 RC 64-bit


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 10, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Just as a matter of interest, what temps were you hitting on your northbridge?



45C.  But it's water cooled too.   I used to have a small fan blasting at it, got tired of the noise.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm having problems with fahcore_14.  If I get two of them going at once (such as 2 of the 1888's) one of my clients will EUE.  So much for the new version.
I was hoping that this Folding system would be set it and forget it, but I'm finding that I need to check on it every 4 hours or so. 

A8N SLI Deluxe
4000+ S939 single core (WCG 80%)
191.07
2GB RAM
2x Asus 9600GSO/384
WinXP Pro


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 11, 2009)

This is frustrating to the nth degree.  I was NOT having problems with running 2 instances of fahcore_14, but upgraded just in case.  Now I CANNOT run 2 of them.  I'm going to restore the old versions.  Had to double check the calendar to make sure it's not the beginning of April.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 12, 2009)

Ok I'm running a HD3870X2 and have a second monitor plugged in. This allows me to allocate a second Folding at home GPU with a different ID to my second GPU core.

However, when I run the second one it just uses my GPU0 and not GPU1. My GPU1's core never spikes in usage and my Graphics Card PPD gets divided by 2 with part of it going to FHGPU0 and FHGPU1.

How can I get my second core to actually do the work?


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't gotten any points update since noon on Wed morning. I've checked my logs and the clients are still completing wu's and sucessfully sending them to the server, but they're not showing up. Anybody have a clue? 

http://img.techpowerup.org/091112/fah_stats11-12.jpg


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> I haven't gotten any points update since noon on Wed morning. I've checked my logs and the clients are still completing wu's and sucessfully sending them to the server, but they're not showing up. Anybody have a clue?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091112/fah_stats11-12.jpg



No one has gotten any points, be it TPU, the Canucks, OCN, or EVGA.  Something is wrong with Stanford's servers, and no points are showing up.  Expect a lot of points either today or tomorrow


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 12, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok I'm running a HD3870X2 and have a second monitor plugged in. This allows me to allocate a second Folding at home GPU with a different ID to my second GPU core.
> 
> However, when I run the second one it just uses my GPU0 and not GPU1. My GPU1's core never spikes in usage and my Graphics Card PPD gets divided by 2 with part of it going to FHGPU0 and FHGPU1.
> 
> How can I get my second core to actually do the work?



Have you checked out: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91569


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> No one has gotten any points, be it TPU, the Canucks, OCN, or EVGA.  Something is wrong with Stanford's servers, and no points are showing up.  Expect a lot of points either today or tomorrow



Somebody in one of the other threads mentioned something about them moving servers. 
Think Chickenpatty was the culprit.

And so as not to doublepost, I have a question. Running the command line version of the FAH client. Set to start on bootup, which works fine. But I need to be able to disable it while gaming, and using task manager seems overkill. Any thoughts?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Somebody in one of the other threads mentioned something about them moving servers.
> Think Chickenpatty was the culprit.
> 
> And so as not to doublepost, I have a question. Running the command line version of the FAH client. Set to start on bootup, which works fine. But I need to be able to disable it while gaming, and using task manager seems overkill. Any thoughts?


Go to the window of the F@H client, and hit:

```
Control+C
```


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 12, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Go to the window of the F@H client, and hit:
> 
> ```
> Control+C
> ```



Thing is, when it starts up with bootup, there is no window. Am I missing something obvious here?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> Thing is, when it starts up with bootup, there is no window. Am I missing something obvious here?



So you have it set to start as a service?
Unset that, and then go to Start--All Programs-->Startup-->(right click)-->Select "Explore"-->Create a shortcut to F@H
That's what I do


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 20, 2009)

Guys,

I am facing this weird issue on one of my new builds for my friend.

He got one Zotac 9800GT and he bought 2 xfx 9600GSOs. I setup 3 nvidia clients as per the post. He has installed win7 64 bit on the new rig. I had read on the HCN post tht on win7 we can run multiple clients with the -advmethods -forcegpu nvidia_g80 flag without using any dummy plug.

Two of the three cards run. But the third card gives EUE. I changed the slots. But its always one that gives EUEs. Before only the 9800GT was EUEing. After I changed the slots, its one of the GSOs thts EUEing.

I installed the latest 191.07 drivers. By the way the mobo is Asus WS Reveloution which has 6 PCIe slots loaded with latest bios.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey Dusty, I had this issue not too long back where my extra PCI-e slot wouldn't work no matter the card in it. I solved it by getting the new beta cores they've released. These won't be downloaded by the console client as they're still in beta, but they've worked like a charm for me. Go to http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/G80/beta/ and grab "Core_11.fah_v1.30" and "Core_14.fah". Download them and place them in the GPU console folder (replace the current core 11 and core 14).

This should work, let me know if it does. I'm not at home right now but I'll try and remember if there were any other settings / flags to use. I assume they're all separated by the '-GPU 0, -GPU 1, -GPU 2' flags.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 20, 2009)

That seems to be the problem with this method, that is, it works for up to 2 GPUs but has problems after that.  On top of that, I'm having problems when both of my GSO's try to do an 1888pt WU at the same time, and I'm using XP.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 20, 2009)

The method here works fine for my 3 GTX 260s. I'll double check the logs but I'm pretty certain they've been running error free for about a month, maybe a month and a half now.

Note, I am using Win 7 RC 7100.

Edit: I just realized that the latest Core 14 (26/10/09) is actually newer than the Core 14 beta (14/10/09). The link to the newest core 14 is http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/G80/Core_14.fah. It should however download whenever you run the console client though. The Core 11 is still in beta however, and I still recommend you get it.

If you're sure you have the latest version, try grabbing the beta Core 14 (http://www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/G80/beta/Core_14.fah) Blue, and see if it fixes it. I would think it would just download the new Core 14 on you, but its worth a try.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 20, 2009)

El,

After download, should I rename the core14.fah to FahCore_14.exe? Cos in the work dir...theres no .fah files.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep, I believe I followed those instructions and had it work out as per http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Downloading_FAH_Core_files_manually. It was a few weeks ago so its a little fuzzy, but I seem to recall yes.


> Note: It seems that some earlier versions of Winrar do not handle .bz files as expected with regard to the naming convention of any files contained within. If this happens, extract the file, which will probably be named Core_xx (with no extension) and manually rename it to FahCore_xx.exe (xx still refers to the core number).



If this doesn't work, let me know and I'll either upload my FahCores (proven working) or try and find a couple of downloads that are already '.exe'.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 20, 2009)

El,

Could you please upload your working 11 and 14 cores?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 20, 2009)

Sure, it'll be 4 hours or so until I'm at home though. 

In the meantime, try this EXE of FahCore_11. http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/FahCore_11.exe

Do you know what WUs it crashes on? I have a sneaking suspicion its only the FahCore_11 WUs and you haven't come across any FahCore_14s yet.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey El,

I downloaded the core and put it into the dir. On launching the client..it says working and after a few seconds reports that it sent the results successfully. On checking the logs, I find that it says UNSTABLE MACHINE. I dunno whats wrong?? Should I use the dummy plugs?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 21, 2009)

Eh, weird. Somethings not right.

Here are the Cores I use on my SLI no dummy plug system. 
http://uploading.com/files/b29a1e42/FahCore_11.exe/
http://uploading.com/files/d9ma5244/FahCore_14.exe/

What are all of the flags currently enabled?


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 21, 2009)

El,

I have enabled the following flags

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1 -advmethods -forcegpu nvidia_g80

I just realized tht my friends rig is powered by a Zalman 460W PSU. CPU is i7920 and there are two 9600GSOs that have a 6pin PCIe power connector and one 9800GT which is powered by the slot. Would this be the reason why the third card is giving unstable machine EUE?

Appreciate your help buddy!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Nov 21, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Have you checked out: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91569



Yup thanks I was looking for that. I've done everything he says to do and it still won't show any core utilization for GPU 1. I still have it fold though. Maybe its cause I can't exit Crossfire.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am facing this weird issue on one of my new builds for my friend.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same problem now after upgrading to Win7 Ultimate 64bit. The 3rd GPU on my 780i board keeps getting "mdrun_gpu returned.....unstable_machine". Looks like i'm going to need dummy plugs. I have tried the new cores the El referred to and have entered the "force gpu" argument.  Any other ideas before I hit up Radio Shack?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey, do you guys have them in SLI? I just realized my rig isn't in SLI, yet both secondary cards don't have a dummy plug. This is very weird seeming how most say you need SLI enabled. However, checking the logs these cards have a long history of working nice and fine. I can't explain it. In case I'm overlooking something, I'll provide the two links that helped the most in me setting this up. One deals with the cards without dummy plugs, the other deals with mismatched cards in the same system.


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/22481-folding-sli-enabled-no-dummy-plug-second-monitor.html
http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardwarecanucks-f-h-team/24846-new-core_14-fixes-shader-mixed-gen-bugs.html


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yup thanks I was looking for that. I've done everything he says to do and it still won't show any core utilization for GPU 1. I still have it fold though. Maybe its cause I can't exit Crossfire.



Just to verify:
You have a GPU F@H client installed in 2 different directories.
You have different machine ID's for each client.
You setup 2 shortcuts to the 2 clients.
You're using the -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 argument.

There is a forum at Stanford for ATI issues, especially the X2 cards.
Here's what one person says: -forcegpu ati_r600 -gpu 1


----------



## bogmali (Nov 21, 2009)

With regards to 2 GPU's, SLI enabled, and no dummy plugs.......I have mine with no issues

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1644760&postcount=3


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 21, 2009)

what does -local do?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 21, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> what does -local do?




"
-local
Use configuration files from local directory. This option has no meaning on Linux, but is vital on Windows and Macintosh for running multiple clients on a machine. It instructs the client to read its config information from the client.cfg file in the current directory rather than, on Windows, from the installation directory specified in the registry, or, on Macintosh, the Library/Folding@home directory. Information such as the user name, team name, proxy information, machine ID are maintained in the client.cfg file. The flag ensures that work does not conflict. Use "-local" only if you are planning on running more than one instance of Folding@Home on the same machine (this is only useful if you are running on a multi-processor machine). Create as many directories as there are processors on the machine, copy the exe files and client.cfg file into each of these directories, run "FAH3Console -local -config" on each and specify unique machine IDs for each directory (under the Advanced Settings option). From then onwards you may run each copy by switching to its directory and running with the -local flag."


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2009)

Dummy plug worked to get the 3rd card running. For some reason only the 3rd card needs the dummy plug, as #2 just starts with no dummy plug no issues.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 22, 2009)

Finally got around to making a dummy plug. I now have both cores of the 4870X2 running and my last remaining Palit 8800GT using the gpu console versions. I also got the ps3 up and running. 

I figured if I'm gonna see how this effects my electricity bill, I might as well go all out, and check the worst case scenario, and scale back as needed.

Now, how in the hell do I hide those damn f@h icons in my task bar? lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 22, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Finally got around to making a dummy plug. I now have both cores of the 4870X2 running and my last remaining Palit 8800GT using the gpu console versions. I also got the ps3 up and running.
> 
> I figured if I'm gonna see how this effects my electricity bill, I might as well go all out, and check the worst case scenario, and scale back as needed.
> 
> Now, how in the hell do I hide those damn f@h icons in my task bar? lol



Congratulations on getting them all up and running.  I'd like to see what the daily output from your X2.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 23, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am facing this weird issue on one of my new builds for my friend.
> 
> ...




Guys,

I downloaded the new FAH 11 and 14 cores and also used a dummy plug for the card that was not folding as per Buck's instructions. But 2 out of 3 cards folded. The third one was still giving unstable machine error. Then I made two more dummy plugs and put them to the other two cards. Rebooted the machine and Windows 7 automatically had extended my desktop to 3 displays.

Tried the 3 clients. ALL of them are folding now!!

Thanks El, Bogi, Buck and all our mates!!

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2009)

Update:
Got my 2 GSO's working at the same time on 1888 pt WU's!  I changed 2 things so I don't know which is the fix.  Although I see the value of trying to figure out which is the fix, I just don't want to spend the time to figure it out. 
1.)I turned off SLI.  
2,)Added -forcegpu nvidia_g80 in for GPU-0.  When I set these up, I couldn't get GPU-1 to work and I was forced to use the -forcegpu nvidia_g80 for GPU-1, but not for GPU-0.  I did not modify GPU-0 at that time.

Question/conclusion: Will the amount of problems we have be reduced by having more specific command line parameters to tell the client exactly what we want it to do instead of letting it figure it out for itself?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 23, 2009)

Very weird. I set my 3x GTX260 rig up again yesterday. I enabled SLI, PhysX enabled. The flags in use are -gpu 'X', (where X is from 0-2) and -forcegpu nvidia_g80. I don't have the -local flag, or the -advmethods flag currently set though I'll try adding both tonight to see if they break anything. 

At this point all 3 are up and running at 100% of expected speeds. I can't figure out what's going wrong with your setups.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how I can do what this guy is doing?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=469043
120,530 points for 5 WUs.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 24, 2009)

I believe he's currently doing the '-bigadv' thing that requires 8 physical cores or an OC'ed i7 920 with virtual cores enabled.

At least that's what I assume. It's also what i want to get into.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 24, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I believe he's currently doing the '-bigadv' thing that requires 8 physical cores or an OC'ed i7 920 with virtual cores enabled.
> 
> At least that's what I assume. It's also what i want to get into.



is all i can say


----------



## Wile E (Nov 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I believe he's currently doing the '-bigadv' thing that requires 8 physical cores or an OC'ed i7 920 with virtual cores enabled.
> 
> At least that's what I assume. It's also what i want to get into.



How much memory would that require?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 25, 2009)

Here Wile, have fun: http://foldingforum.org/viewforum.php?f=55


----------



## hat (Nov 25, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I believe he's currently doing the '-bigadv' thing that requires 8 physical cores or an OC'ed i7 920 with virtual cores enabled.
> 
> At least that's what I assume. It's also what i want to get into.



You mean it's _nescessary_ to overclock an i7 to do one of these huge work units?


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 25, 2009)

I believe they have to be OC'ed to get the WUs in before the time limit, yes. Or so I recalled reading anyways. I'm actually surprised to see they're allowed on i7 rigs. It used to be that only Macs and Linux could run this as they were the only ones that usually had the cores to do it. And because i7's '8' cores is weaker than a real 8 cores I could see it needing a little help to do this monster.

The guide I read recommends dedicating 5 GB of memory to the VM running the -bigadv work unit, Wile E.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 25, 2009)

hat said:


> You mean it's _nescessary_ to overclock an i7 to do one of these huge work units?



I believe so, I think I read at XS that a 2.8ghz i7 will complete the WUs just in time if folding exclusively, but receive no bonuses.  Anything past that gets bonuses, or can afford down time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 25, 2009)

i need help....
I got my 2nd 8800GT today. It works fine on its own. I put the other 8800GT(also works fine) in it and only one of them works. The one in the primary slot works fine. The one in the slave slot isn't even seen. I have tried everything i can think of in the bios and even tried different drivers. I'm not trying to SLI them so thats not the problem...

OS is win.7 32bit all the other specs can be seen in my specs. please help me


----------



## hat (Nov 27, 2009)

*New Nvidia drivers produce terrible PPD?*

I just installed the new Nvidia drivers last night and I seem to be getting terrible PPD. F@Hmon reports just under 700PPD on a 472pt work unit (project 5906). Is this normal? This is on an overclocked 9600GSO (96 shader model).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

hat said:


> I just installed the new Nvidia drivers last night and I seem to be getting terrible PPD. F@Hmon reports just under 700PPD on a 472pt work unit (project 5906). Is this normal? This is on an overclocked 9600GSO (96 shader model).



thats not normal at all. My 8800GTS(g80 96 shaders) gets around 4.2k PPD on those WUs


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 27, 2009)

That would be about right for a GTX 260. 472 WU's suck, they about the same ppd as as the 1880's, but run alot hotter.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

hertz9753 said:


> That would be about right for a GTX 260. 472 WU's suck, they about the same ppd as as the 1880's, but run alot hotter.



mine or his? he is saying *700*ppd i am saying about *4200*ppd. If your GTX is getting that low of points then you do have a problem to work out


----------



## hertz9753 (Nov 27, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mine or his? he is saying *700*ppd i am saying about *4200*ppd. If your GTX is getting that low of points then you do have a problem to work out



My bad, I read it as 7,000 ppd.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 27, 2009)

Ah ha! I've weeded out another problem. This is starting to feel like a wild goose chase trying to find all these ghosts in the machine. 

Anyways, to everyone who was having trouble getting their cards to fold without dummy plugs, I recently discovered my third card was doing nothing but spitting EUEs after the last shutdown. I couldn't explain it but I was mirroring the same issues posted by others here, 2 cards would work but the third wouldn't. I then noticed that I'd accidentally left the 3-Way SLI bridge off, when it had been on beforehand. After reinstalling the bridge and restarting all the clients, my issues were resolved.

So, it appears that the guide is correct that you don't need an SLI bridge, but this is only true for 2 card situations. My 3rd card started folding correctly as soon as I added it back in.  

Hopefully this helps, if anyone is still currently struggling with this.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2009)

hat said:


> I just installed the new Nvidia drivers last night and I seem to be getting terrible PPD. F@Hmon reports just under 700PPD on a 472pt work unit (project 5906). Is this normal? This is on an overclocked 9600GSO (96 shader model).



My 9600GT (worse card with only 64 shaders) got about 2800, and I get about 4800 currently with the 8800GT, so something is wrong.  I can zip-and-upload my F@H folder here (console client) if you want, it works pretty well for me


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 27, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> My 9600GT (worse card with only 64 shaders) got about 2800, and I get about 4800 currently with the 8800GT, so something is wrong.  I can zip-and-upload my F@H folder here (console client) if you want, it works pretty well for me


i don't think that would be the problem. I think it has something to do with his drivers. He said he installed new drivers...
Try going back to the old ones or the 191's those have been the best for me


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2009)

Wile E said:


> *Now, how in the hell do I hide those damn f@h icons in my task bar? lol*



So, anyone with any ideas on this?


----------



## hat (Nov 27, 2009)

I reinstalled video drivers and F@H and it seems to be back to normal. Maybe I got a terrible work unit, who knows


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 28, 2009)

WileE]Now said:


> So, anyone with any ideas on this?



In the menu bar:
Fahom/Preferences, uncheck "Enable system tray icon", click "OK"


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> So, anyone with any ideas on this?



Right-click on the task bar, select properties, hit "hide inactive icons", hit customize, select the F@H icons and select 'always hide'


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> In the menu bar:
> Fahom/Preferences, uncheck "Enable system tray icon", click "OK"



That hides/unhides fahmon. I want to remove f@h itself from the task bar.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That hides/unhides fahmon. I want to remove f@h itself from the task bar.



Can't do it.  You'd have to reprogram the app.  And my bad for not carefully reading your question.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Can't do it.  You'd have to reprogram the app.



Bah. That sucks. I was hoping there was some sort of switch that would hide the windows.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Can't do it.  You'd have to reprogram the app.



Read my post, that's what I did when I was running 2 GPU clients on the 9600GSOs and the 4 single-core clients on the Q6600 to get all of the icons out of the tray.  It works, at least in XP in Vista, it should work in 7 as well

EDIT:  I thought you were talking about the icons in the system tray, if you are talking about the windows in the task bar, download TrayIt! (google it), add a link to it in the startup folder, and then hold down "shift" and minimize the window, and it goes to the tray.  You can then do what I said above


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> Right-click on the task bar, select properties, hit "hide inactive icons", hit customize, select the F@H icons and select 'always hide'



There is no option to hide inactive icons in the task bar. That only works for the notification area.

EDIT: Does Tray It work in 7?


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> There is no option to hide inactive icons in the task bar. That only works for the notification area.
> 
> EDIT: Does Tray It work in 7?



Interesting program.  The web-site has a new beta, from 2008, it doesn't mention Vista, let alone Windows 7.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Interesting program.  The web-site has a new beta, from 2008, it doesn't mention Vista, let alone Windows 7.



still could give it a try. If it doesn't work try compatibility mode


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Interesting program.  The web-site has a new beta, from 2008, it doesn't mention Vista, let alone Windows 7.



It works in XP, Vista, and 7.  I'm using it currently on my XP laptop and my desktop with 7 Professional.  Works in x32 and x64 versions of Windows


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> It works in XP, Vista, and 7.  I'm using it currently on my XP laptop and my desktop with 7 Professional.  Works in x32 and x64 versions of Windows



Thank you so fricken much. That was driving me crazy. lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

If you mess around with the settings a bit you can set it to auto-minimize-to-tray certain windows, I did this when I was running the F@H console client on my mom's computer, because anything that was open she would close


----------



## Wile E (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> If you mess around with the settings a bit you can set it to auto-minimize-to-tray certain windows, I did this when I was running the F@H console client on my mom's computer, because anything that was open she would close



Yeah, already figured out how to wild card it. lol.

And I have that same problem with my kids on their computer. This will be going on there as well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks Ion that program helped me out. I hated seeing them always showing down there


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 28, 2009)

I think I've almost got the kinks worked out. Having said that I'll likely BSOD again. One thing is for certain, this has highlighted how much I suck at overclocking. Hopefully upping the Vcore and QPI/vtt will be all it takes to solve my issues.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 28, 2009)

That rig better be stabile. It would be a shame to lose the 25000 plus 25000 in bonus 68 hour in the run with 3 % point left. I was under the impression the that to components that you have picked out for the task was top notch (the very same as on my wish list) so maybe you have to lower the bar and go for just one GTX 260. Good luck.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 28, 2009)

Alot of these components are top notch, and I have no doubt I'll find a stopping off point. I'm currently 20 minutes into a Prime 95 run on these latest settings, and I was almost 2 hours stable prior this before it BSODed. I think its all down to bumping a few voltages here and there. I'm not sure if it would be best to put it up my voltages question here or in its own thread in the Overclocking section.

It's currently sitting at 11MHz under 4.0 Ghz however.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm looking to get the 9300 folding again, despite the meager 800ppd it brings.  I don't have a second monitor, or dummy plugs.  If someone could link me a guide to run 2 GPUs in Windows 7 not in SLI without monitors/dummy plugs required, I would be greatly obliged.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 28, 2009)

I said a while back that I would do a writeup of that. Basically, you have to add a string to each of the client's shortcuts. It's somewhere in this thread a bit further back. I've gotta run or I'd do a quick write-up for you.


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 28, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'm looking to get the 9300 folding again, despite the meager 800ppd it brings.  I don't have a second monitor, or dummy plugs.  If someone could link me a guide to run 2 GPUs in Windows 7 not in SLI without monitors/dummy plugs required, I would be greatly obliged.



Until something better can be provided, use this for the settings, and use this to get the Beta Core 11. I don't think you need to get the Beta Core 14, as its already been released as a stable version, but if you're experiencing issues you can try it with the beta.

Any issues you have, please post up.

Also, i7 is at 4.01 GHz. It's got 1 hour Prime95 stable and 1 hour OCCT Linpack no errors. She's currently folding away to weed out further instability. She runs at ~74 on the hottest core, but ~67 on the lowest. Gigabyte's F9 Bios (not the one I'm running) says it fixes the CPU reporting of temperatures, so I'm not sure if one of those is actually higher or lower than what it says.

Anyways, more time will tell. As it stands each VM looks to have gone from 3200 to 5200 PPD with just this OC.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 28, 2009)

I vaguely remember seeing someone ask this sort of question elsewhere, but can't remember the answer.

I have a P35 775 mb, with an open pci-e slot. Now I know this board won't run SLI, but would it be possible to put another nVidia card in the 2nd slot to fold? And yes, I know it's only 4x 1st gen


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I vaguely remember seeing someone ask this sort of question elsewhere, but can't remember the answer.
> 
> I have a P35 775 mb, with an open pci-e slot. Now I know this board won't run SLI, but would it be possible to put another nVidia card in the 2nd slot to fold? And yes, I know it's only 4x 1st gen



yes it is


----------



## El Fiendo (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm currently running 4 Nvidia cards on a 790FX-GD70. All cards run 100% fine with no issue, so your setup will work as well. You'd likely be able to get SLI running on that if you could find some of the hacked drivers that people have been talking about recently.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 28, 2009)

El Fiendo said:


> I'm currently running 4 Nvidia cards on a 790FX-GD70. All cards run 100% fine with no issue, so your setup will work as well. You'd likely be able to get SLI running on that if you could find some of the hacked drivers that people have been talking about recently.



I'm running 2 Nvidia cards on my 790GX and its working fine(after i "tricked" the board) so i think it will work. Also the hacked drivers don't work in every case (aren't working for me or velvet)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> I vaguely remember seeing someone ask this sort of question elsewhere, but can't remember the answer.
> 
> I have a P35 775 mb, with an open pci-e slot. Now I know this board won't run SLI, but would it be possible to put another nVidia card in the 2nd slot to fold? And yes, I know it's only 4x 1st gen



It'll work, I ran 2 Nvidia GPUs (9600GSOs) in the P35 Asus P5K-E folding for a while.  Needless to say, SLI wasn't supported, but the second card folded fine, even with only x4 bandwidth (PPD was identical to first card)


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 29, 2009)

thx for the feedback.
Not too worried about SLI, as a 260 at 1680 res is more than ample.

Anything else I would need to know about setting it up?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2009)

King Wookie said:


> thx for the feedback.
> Not too worried about SLI, as a 260 at 1680 res is more than ample.
> 
> Anything else I would need to know about setting it up?



Not really.

If you have 2 monitors/dummy plugs, download the 2-GPU option from http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/458455-guide-multi-gpu2-folding-guide.html, but remember to change the name to your name and the team number to 50711, we can't have Overclock.net stealing our PPD


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 30, 2009)

*Unable to fold on 3 cards simultaneously!!*

Guys,

I have this mobo on my *second setup*

ASUS P6T6 WS Revolution with NF200 3xPCIe true x16 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX 







*CPU: i7 920 OCed to 3.8GHZ
RAM: 4 GB Kingston HyperX
PSU: ZM460B-APS w two 6pin PCIe connectors*

I installed the foll video cards on the foll slots

9600 GSO: Blue Slot 1
9800 GT  : Blue Slot 2
9800 GTX: Blue Slot 3

 Just got the 9800 GT today. Before that, the setup with two cards was folding good. When I add the third card, though all the cards fold individually well, the system hangs when I try to go for multiple clients. Just to remind tht the XFX 9600GSO card requires a 6 pin PCie connector. Since the two from PSU is already used up by 9800GTX, I used the 2 molex to 6-Pin PCIe Y adapter.

Is this because the setup is not getting enough power??

Appreciate your help guys!!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 30, 2009)

As far as I have read then the HX comes with 6 times 6+2 +12 V from the same single 12 V rail. You have enogh ampere but do you have all the cables? Power is not your problem.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 30, 2009)

msten,

The rig in my specs folds on three cards no problem with the HX.

The rig that has the problem is my second one and it has the foll spex as mentioned


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> msten,
> 
> The rig in my specs folds on three cards no problem with the HX.
> 
> The rig that has the problem is my second one and it has the foll spex as mentioned



That is probably a power issue. You are running a 460w PSU on a heavily OC'd i7 and 3 video cards. The general rule of thumb I think is that a PSU can run as many cards as it has enough PCIe connectors for, e.g. your board and a 2 PCIe connector card would be "safe", plus maybe a connectorless PCIe card e.g. 9600GT, 9800 GT Eco. I would definitely upgrade that PSU, I bet it runs really hot.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 30, 2009)

Jstn,

Yup...The PSU runs hot....a bit too hot...Used u my funds to get this 9800GT....The PSU will have to wait. I wanted to make sure tht its the PSU..


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 30, 2009)

Dusty, I've still got my Enermax 625W for sale if you're interested. I ran a heavily OC'ed i7 system and a GTX 260 on it without a hiccup.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 30, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Jstn,
> 
> Yup...The PSU runs hot....a bit too hot...Used u my funds to get this 9800GT....The PSU will have to wait. I wanted to make sure tht its the PSU..



Maybe you can remove your 9600GSO and swap it for the 9800 GT while you are waiting on a new PSU, unless your GSO is really overclocked and gets higher PPD than the 9800 GT.


----------



## dustyshiv (Nov 30, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Maybe you can remove your 9600GSO and swap it for the 9800 GT while you are waiting on a new PSU, unless your GSO is really overclocked and gets higher PPD than the 9800 GT.



Done tht bro!! The GSO is the one left out now!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 30, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Jstn,
> 
> Yup...The PSU runs hot....a bit too hot...Used u my funds to get this 9800GT....The PSU will have to wait. I wanted to make sure tht its the PSU..



Dusty,  Overclocking an i7 uses a ton of watts.  According to the eXtreme Power Supply calculator, the CPU alone is using *289 watts* when you overclock it to 3.8 GHz.  I'm amazed you can get it to boot!

Check it out yourself.  Power Supply Calculator


----------



## Wile E (Dec 1, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Dusty,  Overclocking an i7 uses a ton of watts.  According to the eXtreme Power Supply calculator, the CPU alone is using *289 watts* when you overclock it to 3.8 GHz.  I'm amazed you can get it to boot!
> 
> Check it out yourself.  Power Supply Calculator



Those calculators over estimate by quite a bit. That said, I wouldn't want to run an OC'd i7 and a single gfx card on his psu. I prefer a bit more headroom. Helps the psu run cooler and last longer.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Those calculators over estimate by quite a bit. That said, I wouldn't want to run an OC'd i7 and a single gfx card on his psu. I prefer a bit more headroom. Helps the psu run cooler and last longer.



Agreed.  Still from everything I've read, overclocking an i7 is a wattage eating monster.  I wouldn't even consider running that board and proc at anything less than 750 watts.  Maybe a Corsair 650.  

I too like around a 200 watt headroom.  Like you said, the PSU runs cooler.


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok Guys!!

Seems tht the PSU was the issue. My friend had this Corsair TX750w powering his phenom 9950 at stock and no VGA card. Just borrowed this PSU from him and lent him my Zalman 460w for the time being. Hooked up all the cables and video cards. Now...all the cards are folding happily!! Think they were starving for power initially.

One more question guys....

Have anybody folded on more than three cards on a mobo??

Thanks again for the suggestions and support!!

Hey we dont call ourselves folding/crunching family for nothing!!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 2, 2009)

Dusty, 

BuckNasty runs at least 1 if not 2 or more Folding rigs with quad GPUs.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Ok Guys!!
> 
> Seems tht the PSU was the issue. My friend had this Corsair TX750w powering his phenom 9950 at stock and no VGA card. Just borrowed this PSU from him and lent him my Zalman 460w for the time being. Hooked up all the cables and video cards. Now...all the cards are folding happily!! Think they were starving for power initially.
> 
> ...


I have 5 rigs with 4 GPU's per board. All Mobo are MSI K9A2 Platinums. With Nvidia, CPU usage is not an issue. I could (and have) feed all 4 GPU's on one core of the CPU. It's best to match the shader count between the cards to avoid conflicts.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have 5 rigs with 4 GPU's per board. All Mobo are MSI K9A2 Platinums. With Nvidia, CPU usage is not an issue. I could (and have) feed all 4 GPU's on one core of the CPU. It's best to match the shader count between the cards to avoid conflicts.



XP?


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 2, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I have 5 rigs with 4 GPU's per board.



WOW!   

I'm just sitting here lusting after being able to acquire a second card for 750i.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 2, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> XP?


All the way baby! I just re-installed XP on my 780i rig as well. 



NastyHabits said:


> WOW!
> 
> I'm just sitting here lusting after being able to acquire a second card for 750i.



What card are you running already? I may be moving some inventory very soon.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey guys, just checking. Should my GPU's activity be spiking minimally like this while folding? This is during a 1888 point WU on my better GTX 285.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2009)

yep, that's the way the 1888's run.  Notice how cool your gpu is.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 3, 2009)

Unfortunately, that's the case, I believe that's why the PPD is ~1.5k-2k lower than 353pt WUs.  If you get a 353 or 787pt WU, open up GPU-Z and let it sit for a bit, you'll see that it uses ~95% of the GPU continuously, giving higher PPD, but unfortunately also higher temperatures.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd like some help getting 2 GPU clients working in Windows 7 x64.  1 on the 8800GT, and another on the 9300.  When I try running 2 clients (one per GPU) with a monitor per GPU, the first client (8800GT) folds fine, but even after over an hour there is no progress on the 9300.  I know it is going to be slow, but when I was folding on it earlier it only took 6 minutes per % for 353 pt WU and 14 mi/% for the 787 (what I had now).  Any suggestions/ideas appreciated


----------



## Wile E (Dec 5, 2009)

[Ion] said:


> I'd like some help getting 2 GPU clients working in Windows 7 x64.  1 on the 8800GT, and another on the 9300.  When I try running 2 clients (one per GPU) with a monitor per GPU, the first client (8800GT) folds fine, but even after over an hour there is no progress on the 9300.  I know it is going to be slow, but when I was folding on it earlier it only took 6 minutes per % for 353 pt WU and 14 mi/% for the 787 (what I had now).  Any suggestions/ideas appreciated



I assume you set the -gpu0 and -gpu 1 switches? If so, try erasing the gpu 1 switch, and replacing it with -local. I had issues like that on a mixed ATI/nV system, but with 2 different cards, it might be worth a shot.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 5, 2009)

Wile E said:


> I assume you set the -gpu0 and -gpu 1 switches? If so, try erasing the gpu 1 switch, and replacing it with -local. I had issues like that on a mixed ATI/nV system, but with 2 different cards, it might be worth a shot.



I had set the switches, but I tried deleting the config files and reconfiguring and now it's working.  Thanks!


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 10, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What card are you running already? I may be moving some inventory very soon.



EVGA GTS 250.  I also have recently acquired another 750i motherboard and will be looking for some cheapo cards (8800xxx or 9800xxx?) after I scrounge up a CPU and P/S.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

Question for the gurus: I know about the -gpu0 and -gpu1 flags, should I keep the same machine ID number for each client?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Question for the gurus: I know about the -gpu0 and -gpu1 flags, should I keep the same machine ID number for each client?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your replies.


No. 
CPU get's machine ID#1. 
GPU-0 gets #2
GPU-1 gets #3
GPU-2 gets #4
GPU-3 gets #5
etc, etc...


----------



## bogmali (Dec 20, 2009)

And while you're in the config menu, don't forget to set the -advmethods option to YES or just add it along with your -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flags


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> No.
> CPU get's machine ID#1.
> GPU-0 gets #2
> GPU-1 gets #3
> ...





bogmali said:


> And while you're in the config menu, don't forget to set the -advmethods option to YES or just add it along with your -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flags



Thanks guys.  Time to hitch the mule to the plow.  Wish me luck.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Thanks guys.  Time to hitch the mule to the plow.  Wish me luck.



good luck


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

I'll try folding with my 8100  lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

Got it working.  Added a 9500 GSO.  Only one problem, I get 0.00 for PPD listed in Fahmon.  What's up with that?


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

Wait a while. It needs to run a while so it can calculate the PPD.

Now I have a problem. I want to set up F@H like this... I want to have two folders, one for each GPU. The first folder is called 8100 and the second folder is called 9600. The shortcuts will be named GPU8100 and GPU9600, respectively. How do I know that the shortcut for GPU8100 is actually going to fold on my 8100 and not my 9600?


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

hat said:


> Wait a while. It needs to run a while so it can calculate the PPD.
> 
> Now I have a problem. I want to set up F@H like this... I want to have two folders, one for each GPU. The first folder is called 8100 and the second folder is called 9600. The shortcuts will be named GPU8100 and GPU9600, respectively. How do I know that the shortcut for GPU8100 is actually going to fold on my 8100 and not my 9600?



Because you will explicitly call the exe file in each separate folder with separate shortcuts to each.  IE: c:\Program Files\*8100*\Folding@home-win32GPU.exe -gpu 0.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

hat said:


> Wait a while. It needs to run a while so it can calculate the PPD.
> 
> Now I have a problem. I want to set up F@H like this... I want to have two folders, one for each GPU. The first folder is called 8100 and the second folder is called 9600. The shortcuts will be named GPU8100 and GPU9600, respectively. How do I know that the shortcut for GPU8100 is actually going to fold on my 8100 and not my 9600?



that is why you have the -gpu 0 -gpu 1 -local flags. 
Will the 8100 show as the 1st GPU or 2nd? You could just set them like so
8100 -gpu 1
9600 -gpu 0

just watch fahmon if you do it that way. Say you are getting 4kppd on the 8100(that shouldn't happen) then you know you need to switch the flags. (switch the 8100 to -gpu 0 and 9600 to -gpu 1)

that is if you want to do it by trial and error


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

Hm... I think I figured out my above question (my 9600 appears to be gpu 0 and my 8100 appears to be gpu 1). I keep getting UNSTABLE_MACHINE errors on my 8100... why? How do I fix it?

Here's what happens


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

hat-

Just a stab at your problem, but I just resolved and issue (250 PPD way down), by making sure I had divided the memory between each.


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

Nah, if that was the case, then the gpu folding and my SMP folding client would be doing this as well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 20, 2009)

hat said:


> Nah, if that was the case, then the gpu folding and my SMP folding client would be doing this as well.



did you extend the desktop to the 8100


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

New question:  How do I get EVGA precision to recognize the second GPU so I can overclock it?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 20, 2009)

hat said:


> Hm... I think I figured out my above question (my 9600 appears to be gpu 0 and my 8100 appears to be gpu 1). I keep getting UNSTABLE_MACHINE errors on my 8100... why? How do I fix it?
> 
> Here's what happens
> http://i48.tinypic.com/307w4m1.png


IGP's hate F@H.....


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did you extend the desktop to the 8100



Nope, I'll try it



BUCK NASTY said:


> IGP's hate F@H.....



But F@H doesn't hate IGPs...


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

I found a work-around (for now).  I can use W1zzard's GPUTool to overclock the GSO since GPUTool has a drop down box.  I set the card to 650 GPU, 1800 shaders, and 650 mem.  Temp is at 67, but I don't dare go higher because I can't reliably control the fan with GPUTool. At 67C the fan is running at 55%.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 20, 2009)

*Just an Aside*

The 9600 GSO folds slightly better than my 4850 at about on fifth the FPS potential.  Amazing.  I beseech the powers that be to please, please finish the new GPU client.


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did you extend the desktop to the 8100



Hm, it won't let me. I went to right-click desktop > personalize > display > change display settings. I clicked on detect and it found my 2 empty display connections, the unused dvi on my 9600gso and the unused dvi for my 8100. If I click on try to conenct anyway with vga, I get the option to extend the desktop. I click on apply and it looks like it's going to work, but when I click on keep settings, it reverts back to "display desktop on only 1".

Am I going to have to use the dvi/vga adaptor trick to get this to work? If so, anyone wanna send me one?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

Try adding the -local switch to the shortcut and removing the -gpu switch hat.


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

I used -local on the 9600 and left the 8100 alone and I still got the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error... so I tried using -local on the 9600 and -gpu 1 on the 8100 and that didn't work either.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

What about -gpu 0 on the 9600 and -local on the 8100?

Also, how about -forcegpu nvidia_g80 on the 8100?


----------



## hat (Dec 20, 2009)

nope, that didn't work either. Then I tried -local -forcegpu nvidia_g80 -gpu 1 and that didn't work.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe it wants the desktop extended to it?


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm having some real issues getting the SMP client up and running on my main rig.





This pops up whenever I try running it with the -smp flag. 

EDIT: Fixed it, I must've done something wrong during the installation process, following BUCK's guide made it work!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2009)

Quick question, does running two monitors on a single GPU cause substantial slowness/loss of performance when Folding?


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 22, 2009)

From what I've seen running two off my 9600 GT, no. Although that was mostly web browsing, watching movies might cause a noticeable slowdown...


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 22, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Quick question, does running two monitors on a single GPU cause substantial slowness/loss of performance when Folding?



Mine never slowed down when doing simple things like e-mail and web-browsing.  But it used to freeze and crap out from time to time until I lowered my CPU clocks slightly.  Just 0.1 GHz did it.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I was thinking about running dual screens just one for all the folding, crunching, HW monitors, etc, then the other for my other activities like music, media, internet, etc. 

I may end up just getting used to using my netbook instead though, seems like production is a touch higher on my Q without me on it as much now.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 22, 2009)

Music won't hurt affect it at all.  Even streaming audio doesn't affect the CPU that much.  CD's shouldn't affect it at all.  All the other things you mentioned will.


----------



## theonedub (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah the video is what really hurts it. Whether its off the HDD or streaming its a little too CPU/GPU intensive I think. Netbook for video it is then (now to get my homegroup issues worked out) Thanks again.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 24, 2009)

Crap.  I got both my 250's to fold, but no way can I get them to work with SLI enabled.  No combination -advmethods -local, or  -forcegpu -nvidia_g80 could keep the second card from throwing an UNSTABLE_MACHINE error.  I did have the desktop extended as well.

I pretty sure I have the directories, configs, etc setup correctly because it will work without SLI.

For now it's fine to run it with a second monitor connected, but it's frustrating, and I'd like to solve it.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 24, 2009)

Nevermind.  I discovered that I was using an old version of the nvidia drivers.  I used -forcegpu -nvidia_g80 on the second instance.  All is well now.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 24, 2009)

anytime!


----------



## theonedub (Dec 26, 2009)

SO I had my first driver crash tonight. Just white screened as it finished and submitted a completed WU. Think it may have something to do with it going to 2d clocks. No EUE, just caught me off gaurd since I was on the comp at the time.  Anything to be concerned about? Is the card dying? Im glad this one is under warranty still  

I took a screen grab of precision, it looked odd as usually it has only one drop as it sends the WU to the server, but this time there were 2.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

did you recently change anything?Update drivers,raise overclock? Also do you know what core/WU?


----------



## theonedub (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> did you recently change anything?Update drivers,raise overclock? Also do you know what core/WU?



No changes, these settings have been running for months now with the 190.70 drivers without issue. Here is a shot of the WU info:


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

right now i wouldn't worry too much about it. If it happens again maybe try lowering clocks alittle. Since it is the first time its possible that maybe it was caused by the WU but if it happens alot you have a problem.. Sorry not much of a help...


----------



## theonedub (Dec 26, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> right now i wouldn't worry too much about it. If it happens again maybe try lowering clocks alittle. Since it is the first time its possible that maybe it was caused by the WU but if it happens alot you have a problem.. Sorry not much of a help...



Thanks, that what I was figuring I would do. It did seem like if I were not here I wouldn't have even noticed it happened since it auto recovered and did not EUE. I will keep an eye on it though like you mentioned. RMA will cost a little but much less than a brand new card  

OT, how was your xmas?


----------



## imperialreign (Dec 26, 2009)

Curious, as I haven't looked into this much in the past - are there any x64 specific clients available, or will the clients pick x64 capable cores?

I noticed that the client .exe are x86, and just wasn't entirelly sure if they'd make use of the extended instruction set, if it's available . . . when I was folding in the past, I wasn't using x64, so it hadn't mattered much, then . . .


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 26, 2009)

imperialreign said:


> Curious, as I haven't looked into this much in the past - are there any x64 specific clients available, or will the clients pick x64 capable cores?
> 
> I noticed that the client .exe are x86, and just wasn't entirelly sure if they'd make use of the extended instruction set, if it's available . . . when I was folding in the past, I wasn't using x64, so it hadn't mattered much, then . . .


The VM installs will run X64. All other clients from Stanford are X86.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 26, 2009)

theonedub said:


> Thanks, that what I was figuring I would do. It did seem like if I were not here I wouldn't have even noticed it happened since it auto recovered and did not EUE. I will keep an eye on it though like you mentioned. RMA will cost a little but much less than a brand new card
> 
> OT, how was your xmas?



mine wasn't too bad. would have been better if the gf was with me and my foot didn't hurt.(broke it a few weeks ago) 
how was yours?


----------



## dustyshiv (Dec 28, 2009)

Guys,

I am seeing this on my both folding rigs. I dont know why Fahmon is not reporting the WU and PPD info. And also my daily avg. has been goin down. But both my rigs are folding and precision shows all the GPUs are stressed as their temps are high.






Have any of u guys seen anything like this?? Should I delete the WU folder and start over again?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 28, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am seeing this on my both folding rigs. I dont know why Fahmon is not reporting the WU and PPD info. And also my daily avg. has been goin down. But both my rigs are folding and precision shows all the GPUs are stressed as their temps are high.
> 
> ...



I'ts the new wu El Fiendo was talking about in his folding pie update today.  I'm running 7 of them right now.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 28, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am seeing this on my both folding rigs. I dont know why Fahmon is not reporting the WU and PPD info. And also my daily avg. has been goin down. But both my rigs are folding and precision shows all the GPUs are stressed as their temps are high.
> 
> ...



I saw the same thing on one of my boxes today.  I deleted the files and it made no difference.  El Fiendo stated in another post that there are some new WU's being sent out.  It looks like FAHmon doesn't know about them.

EDIT: here's the info straight from the Fiendish one's fingers.


El Fiendo said:


> Tonight we also see a slew of GPU work units were released that are playing havoc with monitoring programs and the like everywhere. They're worth 548 points and are supposedly similar in PPD to 511s, but a little better. I've yet to witness their output myself as I can't get any of my monitoring programs to properly read them, but they take my GTX260s about 2 hours to do, so that's roughly 6500 PPD for one card on these. I have yet to see if these are a limited run or if they'll be making it into regular circulation. Hopefully we'll learn more about these soon.


----------



## msgclb (Dec 28, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am seeing this on my both folding rigs. I dont know why Fahmon is not reporting the WU and PPD info. And also my daily avg. has been goin down. But both my rigs are folding and precision shows all the GPUs are stressed as their temps are high.
> 
> ...





hertz9753 said:


> I'ts the new wu El Fiendo was talking about in his folding pie update today.  I'm running 7 of them right now.





NastyHabits said:


> I saw the same thing on one of my boxes today.  I deleted the files and it made no difference.  El Fiendo stated in another post that there are some new WU's being sent out.  It looks like FAHmon doesn't know about them.
> 
> EDIT: here's the info straight from the Fiendish one's fingers.



NastyHabits shouldn't your above edit read: "here's the info straight from the Fiendish's one finger." 

Have any of you that are having Fahmon problems checked there website?
Welcome to the FahMon homepage!

Scroll down to 'FahMon not recognising your WU?' and click that link. One of the recommendations is to select the client with missing data and press F4. Try that and if they have a project data file available let us know.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 28, 2009)

msgclb said:


> NastyHabits shouldn't your above edit read: "here's the info straight from the Fiendish's one finger."



Well said.   I stand corrected.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 28, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I am seeing this on my both folding rigs. I dont know why Fahmon is not reporting the WU and PPD info. And also my daily avg. has been goin down. But both my rigs are folding and precision shows all the GPUs are stressed as their temps are high.
> 
> ...


Chris Warren and I  are posting in the Stanford Forum as we speak. I may be premature, but I do not appear to be getting any credit for these work units as of yet.

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=12630



msgclb said:


> Scroll down to 'FahMon not recognising your WU?' and click that link. One of the recommendations is to select the client with missing data and press F4. Try that and if they have a project data file available let us know.


The WU is not listed in the project summary as of yet.

*Edit: WU is now in the Project Summary as of 4PM EST. Update projects in Fahmon for PPD to be shown.*


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 28, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Edit: WU is now in the Project Summary as of 4PM EST. Update projects in Fahmon for PPD to be shown.*



Yeah, and they make an 1888 look like a walk in the park.  I'm getting @500 less PPD than an 1888.  Kicking my temps up too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 28, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Yeah, and they make an 1888 look like a walk in the park.  I'm getting @500 less PPD than an 1888.  Kicking my temps up too.


Yep, I'll take 1888 pt WU any day. Fahmon has my farm @ 124k PPD right now, but the results from the 10101 WU's have given me only 80K ppd in the last 24hrs. Something is fishy here...:shadedshu


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 29, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Yeah, and they make an 1888 look like a walk in the park.  I'm getting @500 less PPD than an 1888.  Kicking my temps up too.



Been getting a lot of EUE's on the new wu's. I've even downclocked my shaders on the gpu by 200MHz and it still won't run.

Also been having issues getting new wu's for one of my VM's. PPD is in the toilet today.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2009)

Have you guys seen our points for the last 24 hours?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 29, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Have you guys seen our points for the last 24 hours?


*Points are coming, give it a few updates. It appears that not a single 10101 WU was credited to anyone since last night.*


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

i haven't had any problems with the new WUs yet. So maybe i am just lucky but my points are down alittle


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 29, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> Been getting a lot of EUE's on the new wu's. I've even downclocked my shaders on the gpu by 200MHz and it still won't run.
> 
> Also been having issues getting new wu's for one of my VM's. PPD is in the toilet today.



I've gotten a bunch of EUE's and lost three jobs.  Downclocked my shaders, raised my fans.  Not happy.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 29, 2009)

These P:10101, 548 point WU's are running 5 degrees hotter than a 353.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 29, 2009)

Are you guys who are getting the 548"s running with -advmethods?  I have not gotten them and I do not run with -advmethods.  1888's out the wazoo, but no 548's.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 29, 2009)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you guys who are getting the 548"s running with -advmethods?  I have not gotten them and I do not run with -advmethods.  1888's out the wazoo, but no 548's.



Yes, BUCK pm'd us to turn off the advmethods flag and it worked. However, one of my gpu's now throws EUE's on every wu it gets.


----------



## dhoshaw (Dec 30, 2009)

My main rig has finally recovered from its encounter with the 548's. I was really strange: it wiped out each of my 3 gpus one at a time. In each case it took almost a day before each gpu could fold again, even with repeated wiping out of data files and restarting.


----------



## NastyHabits (Dec 31, 2009)

dhoshaw said:


> My main rig has finally recovered from its encounter with the 548's. I was really strange: it wiped out each of my 3 gpus one at a time. In each case it took almost a day before each gpu could fold again, even with repeated wiping out of data files and restarting.



I had the same problem.  I finally wiped out the .cfg file, rebooted and it worked.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 1, 2010)

I have not had any issues with the 548s yet- knock on wood. They do run hot though, like NH mentioned at least 3-5C hotter than a 353. Fan got a 7% raise right as I was getting used to the lower fan noise, lol.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 1, 2010)

The 99% GPU usage is my big problem with the 548s. I can hardly open any program before I have a blue screen. I have got used to shut down the folding when I use my photo editing software but now just a simple tasks like opening a document with a jpg is a sure death. I wote for a swift compleation of the **** 548s. I´m now running the 6th in a row on this rig.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 1, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> The 99% GPU usage is my big problem with the 548s. I can hardly open any program before I have a blue screen. I have got used to shut down the folding when I use my photo editing software but now just a simple tasks like opening a document with a jpg is a sure death. I wote for a swift compleation of the **** 548s. I´m now running the 6th in a row on this rig.



Yes, but you're moving up the ranks nonetheless.  

I found that a slight downclock of my CPU (0.1 GHz) and setting EVGA precision fan control to automatic stabilized things.  I can actually surf the net if I so choose.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a funny one and it comes at a critical time 2 -bigadv WUs complete but for some reason the Stanford server is rejecting it because of some digital signature mismatch there goes 80-90K PPD unless I can get it to submit:shadedshu

BUCK- Can you post this screenie on the folding forums and find out WTF is goings on?

Here is the one I have running at the house:






I'll post the other one from work tomorrow.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Here is a funny one and it comes at a critical time 2 -bigadv WUs complete but for some reason the Stanford server is rejecting it because of some digital signature mismatch there goes 80-90K PPD unless I can get it to submit:shadedshu
> 
> BUCK- Can you post this screenie on the folding forums and find out WTF is goings on?
> 
> ...


Done!

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=12776


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

I had this crazy issue yesterday where all folding was slowing to a crawl, ~200 PPD on a 353pt WU on the 8800GT 
Rebooting solved nothing, deleting the client and redownloading solved nothing, new drivers solved nothing, but it's working again now.  No idea why, but at least it is


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I had this crazy issue yesterday where all folding was slowing to a crawl, ~200 PPD on a 353pt WU on the 8800GT
> Rebooting solved nothing, deleting the client and redownloading solved nothing, new drivers solved nothing, but it's working again now.  No idea why, but at least it is


Yesterday was an auto-update for Fahcore 11 (1.31 version). This new core should help the 548pt WU be more productive. *If you are running affinity/priority software with favorites enabled, the new core may not be recognized and could set to a default state and be over-run by other clients.* You will have to manually correct this.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yesterday was an auto-update for Fahcore 11 (1.31 version). This new core should help the 548pt WU be more productive. *If you are running affinity/priority software with favorites enabled, the new core may not be recognized and could set to a default state.* You will have to manually correct this.



I'm not running any priority/affinity software, my experience is that it doesn't need it.  I'll see what sort of PPD I get on a 548 once one arrives (I assume it's only a matter of time )


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2010)

If you havn't been carpet bombed with 548´s yet it must be because of your advance settings. I had a day where 9 out of 10 were 548. I got 20,5 % less PPD then 353´s.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 5, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> If you havn't been carpet bombed with 548´s yet it must be because of your advance settings. I had a day where 9 out of 10 were 548. I got 20,5 % less PPD then 353´s.



I've got plenty of 548s in the past, but non yet since the core update.  The last one was Sunday I believe.  Good riddance.  They run too hot and PPD is ~4200 vs 5700


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2010)

The 353pt & 472pt WU's use Core 11 also, so that may have had an effect on your 353's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, ION or is it IFX is not the only one having extreme slowness syndrome.  Here's what I just found and no, I don't use an affinity programs:
9600GSO 472WU 800PPD! 
9600GSO 1888WU 1415PPD!

These are both FAHcore_14?????????

Rebooting and updating FAHmon seems to have fixed it.


----------



## SoulTribunal (Jan 7, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, ION or is it IFX is not the only one having extreme slowness syndrome.  Here's what I just found and no, I don't use an affinity programs:
> 9600GSO 472WU 800PPD!
> 9600GSO 1888WU 1415PPD!
> 
> ...



There have been some bad WU's out there that Will Tank your PPD. Even 353's that will do that. Best way to avoid that if you are monitoring your Folding is to nuke the Queue and WOrk folder and allow your Folding to start a new Unit. I ran into that a few times in the past and found that was the best way to solve the issue.

ST


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 13, 2010)

hey guise, Ive been folding a fair amount of time with my laptop now & just recently my PPD has been plagued with IO_ERROR either right in the middle or near the end of the current job which usually results in it automatically deleting the work & hooking up to the assignment servers which it still has problems with  (Server issue: 503 - Ive read that they F@H are having some issues with their assignment servers)

anyhoo - Ive tried everything. Ive deleted the work, the core & even F@H itself & redownloaded another 6.23 client but it still fucks up with IO_Error no matter what i do. I should have completed at least 3 jobs by now but it keeps breaking down.

Im running 6.23 console client. & after a little investigating - most of the IO_Error only happens the most when its running under FahCore_78.

my laptops at stock speeds so its no unstable or nothing.


I need help or I could be pulling out of the team since I cant keep pumping out PPD at my steady pace.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a severe penalty if I run a GTX 275 in a 4x slot?


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 14, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Does anyone know if there is a severe penalty if I run a GTX 275 in a 4x slot?



TPU did a review a while back that measured the performance hits of using 8x,4x, and 1x.  Only the 1x was severe.  8x was about 2%, 4x was about 20% (my memory might not be exactly right, I'm old after all.)


----------



## theonedub (Jan 14, 2010)

That shouldnt be too bad. I have another 275 on the way and realized the disadvantage of buying the P55 SLI and not the P55 FTW, PCIe placement. 

The two that run x8 in SLI are right next to each other, so I am going to see how they run cramped together and if the temps are bad I will put one in the PhysX (x16/x4 electrical) slot.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry if it's been posted, I did a quick search but have a lot of work to do..

Needless to say I just snapped together an i7 860 and ran Boinc last night, tonight I want to run F@H, but I don't know what you are supposed to do to set it up for that.

Help, I want to get this thing folding by 5pm, it's now 9:30am.

****
Nevermind I found it, I don't have the time to be setting up VM's and such on this machine.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 14, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hey guise, Ive been folding a fair amount of time with my laptop now & just recently my PPD has been plagued with IO_ERROR either right in the middle or near the end of the current job which usually results in it automatically deleting the work & hooking up to the assignment servers which it still has problems with  (Server issue: 503 - Ive read that they F@H are having some issues with their assignment servers)
> 
> anyhoo - Ive tried everything. Ive deleted the work, the core & even F@H itself & redownloaded another 6.23 client but it still fucks up with IO_Error no matter what i do. I should have completed at least 3 jobs by now but it keeps breaking down.
> 
> ...



I think you are running into hardware issues.  May be time for some testing.  Post a screen shot please.



niko084 said:


> Sorry if it's been posted, I did a quick search but have a lot of work to do..
> 
> Needless to say I just snapped together an i7 860 and ran Boinc last night, tonight I want to run F@H, but I don't know what you are supposed to do to set it up for that.
> 
> ...



Setting up the SMP client does not take that long, as long as you follow the guideline to the letter.  Most people who have problems have problems with the password and downloading the update to the client.  You will get more PPD with the VM setup, but it will take more time.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 14, 2010)

When I started folding just 60 days ago 10.000 PPD was enough to secure me a top 20 place in the daily ranking. Now it is 12.000 and soon my 14.000 would put me under that target line. So, an upgrade/addition is needed for a solid CPU folding rig for bigadv – my plan, and this is where I seek your advice is

Xeon 3565 @ 3.8-4.0 GHz 24/7. Firm. Going to be my 3 year CPU.
X58 board tested to work with that CPU. GIGABYTE seems to have a problem with the multiplier. EVGA 4-SLI?
6 GB RAM that can run at a decent speed, can last and fit under a Prolimatech Megahalems (or a Noctu NH-D14, or an ?, not water now, since the room where it will be folding/crunhcing is 5-10 C). 
PSU – have Corsair HX850W in mind. I will not use more then 2*260 GTX plus CPU
GPU – GIGABYTE 260 OC. Firm. 1 or 2. Might not be running when doing bigavd, time will show.

So to boil it down main board and RAM tested with a Xeon 3565 for 24/7 OC use. 

Any takers? THEY are getting away.

Any good e-shops for Xeon´s ? Europe price is around 620 ex. VAT/tax.


----------



## chriskwarren (Jan 16, 2010)

FreedomEclipse said:


> hey guise, Ive been folding a fair amount of time with my laptop now & just recently my PPD has been plagued with IO_ERROR either right in the middle or near the end of the current job which usually results in it automatically deleting the work & hooking up to the assignment servers which it still has problems with  (Server issue: 503 - Ive read that they F@H are having some issues with their assignment servers)
> 
> anyhoo - Ive tried everything. Ive deleted the work, the core & even F@H itself & redownloaded another 6.23 client but it still fucks up with IO_Error no matter what i do. I should have completed at least 3 jobs by now but it keeps breaking down.
> 
> ...



Try monitoring your temps on your laptop and see if high temps are messing with your system. I typically don't recommend runnign F@H on a laptop, even if it is stock.

I couldn't tell if you were using Vista or Win7 on your laptop. If so, there have been issues in the past with installing Folding@Home in the 'Program Files' directory. You could try re-installing somewhere else on your C drive (ie. C:\foldingfun).

Also try placing an exception on the folders F@H uses in your antivirus. That would be the 'C:\foldingfun' folder (or the Program Files folder), and the Appdata folder (C:\Users\(your user name)\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-x86).


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 16, 2010)

chriskwarren said:


> Try monitoring your temps on your laptop and see if high temps are messing with your system. I typically don't recommend runnign F@H on a laptop, even if it is stock.
> 
> I couldn't tell if you were using Vista or Win7 on your laptop. If so, there have been issues in the past with installing Folding@Home in the 'Program Files' directory. You could try re-installing somewhere else on your C drive (ie. C:\foldingfun).
> 
> Also try placing an exception on the folders F@H uses in your antivirus. That would be the 'C:\foldingfun' folder (or the Program Files folder), and the Appdata folder (C:\Users\(your user name)\AppData\Roaming\Folding@home-x86).



Temps arent an issue as I have the laptop sitting on a laptop cooler which is blasting cool air at the bottom of it.

Its running windows 7 32bit. I have been running the same configuration for ages but all the IO errors just started cropping up recently for no apparent reason.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 17, 2010)

*Need help, WU scores not shown in stats*

Yesterday I have started folding after some time. For TPU team 50711, username Zenith. I have noticed that my folding is not shown in stats/results. Howcome?

I also attached log file F@H program made.

Help needed. Thanx.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 17, 2010)

Zenith said:


> Yesterday I have started folding after some time. For TPU team 50711, username Zenith. I have noticed that my folding is not shown in stats/results. Howcome?
> 
> I also attached log file F@H program made.
> 
> Help needed. Thanx.



Patience is required.  The stats pages are 3 to 6 or more hours behind.  I just checked Kakao stats, and your Team numbers are: 44 for the day on the team, you are in 232 place, with 901 points for the day and 20,099 total points.  

Keep on folding, nothing's wrong, and welcome to the team.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 17, 2010)

Zenith, you do have results:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=403597


----------



## Zenith (Jan 17, 2010)

I visited ExtremeCPu website and found out that yesteday I made 901 points. It is working ok. I am glad, I am not wasting energy for nothing 

Thanx.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 19, 2010)

To anyone currently getting issues with sending and receiving work units, Stanford is suffering a power outage. Most of the F@H servers are up with back up generators, but they're not certain how long they can keep those working as the building's cooling / ventilation is down (power outage kinda does that you know). Anyways, for the most it seems to be CPU SMP work unit servers that are affected, but that could spread if the power doesn't get restored soon. Last bit of information came at 7:30 UTC stating that most power had been restored with one server room still down and that they were simply waiting on the final word from those in charge.

The power is supplied by a power plant on Stanford soil, but owned by a third party. They're still unsure what caused the outage, but they know its being worked on by the third party owners of the plant.

Credit where credit is due. LCB001 brought this to my attention at HWC.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 20, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> To anyone currently getting issues with sending and receiving work units, Stanford is suffering a power outage. Most of the F@H servers are up with back up generators, but they're not certain how long they can keep those working as the building's cooling / ventilation is down (power outage kinda does that you know). Anyways, for the most it seems to be CPU SMP work unit servers that are affected, but that could spread if the power doesn't get restored soon. Last bit of information came at 7:30 UTC stating that most power had been restored with one server room still down and that they were simply waiting on the final word from those in charge.
> 
> The power is supplied by a power plant on Stanford soil, but owned by a third party. They're still unsure what caused the outage, but they know its being worked on by the third party owners of the plant.
> 
> Credit where credit is due. LCB001 brought this to my attention at HWC.



We have branch office near Stanford.  It was down this morning due to a big storm we had last night.  Power was back by mid-morning West Coast time.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldnt be surprised if there are more power issues, there's supposed to be much stronger winds in the Northern CA area tomorrow


----------



## bogmali (Jan 20, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> To anyone currently getting issues with sending and receiving work units, Stanford is suffering a power outage. Most of the F@H servers are up with back up generators, but they're not certain how long they can keep those working as the building's cooling / ventilation is down (power outage kinda does that you know).



Somewhere in there is where my 2 -bigadv WU credit sits from 2 days ago


----------



## theonedub (Jan 21, 2010)

Ive got my 2 275s running but there is a slight problem.  I have the new XFX card hooked up to the VGA input of my Samsung but everything that card outputs is blurry/fuzzy. Tried with a different cable, different settings in windows (resolution), auto calibrate, and the problem persists. Ideas?

I got it figured out, think its the DVI/VGA adapter I am using.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 22, 2010)

I have nvidia8800GTS512 not operating since I bought Radeon5850. My second rig has 8800GTS inside which is used for folding etc.., motherboard used is Gigabyte EP43-DS3.

http://computergigashop.com/catalog/images/GA-EP43-DS3.jpg

This board has PCIe 16x slot and PCIe 4x slot, can 4x slot be used for non-operating 8800GTS to fold?

Regards.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2010)

Zenith said:


> I have nvidia8800GTS512 not operating since I bought Radeon5850. I am second rig I have second 8800GTS inside which is used for folding etc.., motherboard used is Gigabyte EP53-DS3.
> 
> http://computergigashop.com/catalog/images/GA-EP43-DS3.jpg
> 
> ...


Yes it can, F@H bandwidth does not exceed the capabilities of the x4 slot. Your running XP, so a 2nd GPU is easy to get running. Get that GPU loaded up and PM me if you have any difficulties running the 2nd client. Congrat's on boosting your ppd by 6K!


----------



## Zenith (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanx Buck, hoping that 500W Enermax will hold everything on


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2010)

Zenith said:


> Thanx Buck, hoping that 500W Enermax will hold everything on



Just make sure to balance the load across the rail(s) of the PSU.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 22, 2010)

Zenith said:


> http://img191.yfrog.com/img191/5494/faher.jpg



Very nice Zenith!!!


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 22, 2010)

Zenith said:


> http://img191.yfrog.com/img191/5494/faher.jpg



Nice output Zenith.  Keep it up.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanx guys, but I am experiencing reboots now with 2 cards inside. Have to check amps/rails in manual.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 23, 2010)

has anyone figured out why nvidia drivers crash once a WU is complete? i cannot keep this rig stable outputting 17k ppd because whenever a WU finishes the drivers crash and go to 2d mode and basically cut production in half. 

sli is enabled and i am using the systray with all the proper flags when executing the folding program. 

note: it also crashes when sli is disabled.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> has anyone figured out why nvidia drivers crash once a WU is complete? i cannot keep this rig stable outputting 17k ppd because whenever a WU finishes the drivers crash and go to 2d mode and basically cut production in half.
> 
> sli is enabled and i am using the systray with all the proper flags when executing the folding program.
> 
> note: it also crashes when sli is disabled.



I would say it's the System Tray Client. I use the Console Client only and never have driver crashes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 23, 2010)

Team, does anyone run more than one client on the system tray client, successfully????  Not a hit on you Rhino, just curious.  I would have to second what Buck said; I have to driver crashes with 2 console clients.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 23, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> has anyone figured out why nvidia drivers crash once a WU is complete? i cannot keep this rig stable outputting 17k ppd because whenever a WU finishes the drivers crash and go to 2d mode and basically cut production in half.
> 
> sli is enabled and i am using the systray with all the proper flags when executing the folding program.
> 
> note: it also crashes when sli is disabled.



Switch to the console client.  Go here and download the Nvidia client in step 2.  The console client is faster and less of a resource hog.  

When I had similar problems even with the console client, I found that turning down my CPU overclock just 0.1 GHz solved it.  Good luck, and keep folding.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 23, 2010)

*Now for my question*

Who can recommend a safe overclock for a GTX 260?  (Yes, P_O_S_PC, it's up and folding.)


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2010)

Mine is running at 692/1620/1250 and has been doing that for the better part of 60 days now day and night.  Evga Precison says is it is not stable and Furmark is not good, but it works for folding. Card is in sig.

Edit: If you want to avoid the noise (high pitch, travels all over my 2 storage house) then I suggest something like 650/1400/1250 or what ever your RAM can handle.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jan 23, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Mine is running at 692/1620/1250 and has been doing that for the better part of 60 days now day and night.  Evga Precison says is it is not stable and Furmark is not good, but it works for folding. Card is in sig.



Thanks.  I'll probably go a little more conservative for the moment.  At 600/1350/1000 I'm getting 8250 PPD on a 353.


----------



## Zenith (Jan 23, 2010)

I solved reboots by disconnecting secondary harddisk and cd-rom unit. It's folding all afternoon, no reboots. PNY is runing 10*C colder than Gigabyte. 11600 PPD with 353.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Thanks.  I'll probably go a little more conservative for the moment.  At 600/1350/1000 I'm getting 8250 PPD on a 353.



My tinnitus generator does 9531 acccording to FAH (9300 real) at 692/1620/1250 and 8740 at stock 680/1500/1250 so your 8250 is not bad at all. When my folding rig is ready I will lower my clocks to salvage my ears. Try Evag, if it says it safe, it is safe.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 23, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Who can recommend a safe overclock for a GTX 260?  (Yes, P_O_S_PC, it's up and folding.)




Is this the 55nm or 65nm version? If is it a 65nm, download EVGA's voltage tuner utility and crank the volts on that sucker to get more OC out of it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 23, 2010)

how are you guys running multiple console clients with sli enabled then? i thought only systray worked if you want to get multiple cards folding with sli enabled and no dummy dongle...

edit: nvm i just had to change machine id. ok so far so good we will see if this doesnt crash drivers!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 23, 2010)

nope, drivers crashed running the console clients as well...

this is becoming too much of a hassle. i should write a check to the folding@home people and be done with it


----------



## bogmali (Jan 23, 2010)

My drivers crash sometimes but somehow the clients still fold so I just restart the rig


----------



## theonedub (Jan 23, 2010)

I run my 275s with no SLI, no bridge, and the second card hooked up to the second input of my monitor. So far so good.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I run my 275s with no SLI, no bridge, and the second card hooked up to the second input of my monitor. So far so good.



Ahh, new to me. No problems with the visual output at all?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2010)

Process Lasso/-bigadv users: I am new to the application. It's pretty straightforward, but i am looking for tweaks that may decrease my tdf. I'm running the -bigadv image from the EVGA Forums(Linuxrouter?). I've heard of a Notfred's variant of the -bigadv client. Has anyone tried it?

EDIT: Image 1.0 8-core


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 24, 2010)

No, but a few people have switched over on foldingforum. I can't say too much about it, but I've found NotFred's to be faster on 4 cores than Linuxrouter's is on 4 cores.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Process Lasso/-bigadv users: I am new to the application. It's pretty straightforward, but i am looking for tweaks that may decrease my tdf. I'm running the -bigadv image from the EVGA Forums(Linuxrouter?). I've heard of a Notfred's variant of the -bigadv client. Has anyone tried it?



No, so far I've only used the [GUIDE] VMWare 3.0 (8 Core Folding w/ -bigadv) -UPDATED which is a recreation of EVGA Forums (Linuxrouter).

I'm about 8 hours from completing my 2nd -bigadv WU. This is my current TPF ...





I found the following Notfred links...

Diskless Folding Virtual Appliance

Switched to Notfred's VMware Folding Client

Diskless Folding Website


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2010)

msgclb - is that TPF with 7 or 8 cores?


----------



## msgclb (Jan 24, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> msgclb - is that TPF with 7 or 8 cores?



8 cores. When this WU completes I'm going to try 7 cores.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> 8 cores. When this WU completes I'm going to try 7 cores.



I started this morning with 7, but did not like the 87% CPU usage. I'm now running 8 with the vm set to *below normal* and the GPU's set to *normal*. So far the VM is using 95% of the CPU with no hit to the GPU's. Get a little lag now and then, but i know i'm using every avail cpu cycle. This rig just folds with no surfing taking place, so as long as it stable.....


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2010)

The problem of optimizing number of cores with respect to GPU folding is that gathering data takes loooong time. It´s easy to get a statistic good material on the 353´s, but when each data point is 2½ day apart...


----------



## msgclb (Jan 24, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> The problem of optimizing number of cores with respect to GPU folding is that gathering data takes loooong time. It´s easy to get a statistic good material on the 353´s, but when each data point is 2½ day apart...



That's a good reason to have 3 -bigadv rigs!

Bucks 7 core 87% CPU usages puts a damper on that idea.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> That's a good reason to have 3 -bigadv rigs!
> 
> Bucks 7 core 87% CPU usages puts a damper on that idea.



87 % does not look nice but 7 out of 8 is 87.5 %. I doubt that back ground tasks (GPU folding, Linux / Windows) takes up more then 0.5 % in average. That said I did read that some people found that 7 is as good as 8. For a PC used for more then just surfing/folding, yes that could make sense. I will go for the 8 core when I get my parts (for ONE rig , wife would  me when she finds out I ordered it, so 3 is for the time being just a dream)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 24, 2010)

yesterday i finished in ninth place!!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> yesterday i finished in ninth place!!!



I noticed that. My chances for a first finnish @ 1 M is not good.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> No, so far I've only used the [GUIDE] VMWare 3.0 (8 Core Folding w/ -bigadv) -UPDATED which is a recreation of EVGA Forums (Linuxrouter).
> 
> I'm about 8 hours from completing my 2nd -bigadv WU. This is my current TPF ...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100124/F@H-2010-01-24-1-BBPC.jpg
> ...




That is a very good TPF What are your OC settings? I just got done switching CPU's so I am going to crank it to 4.0Ghz and see what TPF is.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jan 24, 2010)

My tpf @ 4.01 GHz is ~34:03-34:34. I usually average a 25k PPD with it. I'm not so certain this thing is actually 100% stable though, so a slower overclock may turn out to be more beneficial than 4.0GHz.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 24, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I noticed that. My chances for a first finnish @ 1 M is not good.



it is going to be hard for me to repeat that production though. i still cant keep the system stable for long.


----------



## msgclb (Jan 24, 2010)

bogmali said:


> That is a very good TPF What are your OC settings? I just got done switching CPU's so I am going to crank it to 4.0Ghz and see what TPF is.



It is only 3600MHz. Maybe the 'good TPF' has to do with the fact that it is a Core i7 965 XE. I can go higher when I get my Corsair DOMINATOR GT, 6GB, 2000MHz, 7-8-7-20 back from RMA.

I like to use this calculator to look for my best overclock. First set your processor.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is going to be hard for me to repeat that production though. i still cant keep the system stable for long.



You just have to nurse it 2 more days. Set to alarm clock to every two hours and take some days of from work. No, you could ease in to the 1 million with just one off the 280's running. See you in the club in three days time.


----------



## theonedub (Jan 24, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Ahh, new to me. No problems with the visual output at all?



None that I see. the second output looks a touch blurry but I am 99% sure that is due to the VGA connection opposed to DVI.


----------



## bogmali (Jan 24, 2010)

msgclb said:


> It is only 3600MHz. Maybe the 'good TPF' has to do with the fact that it is a Core i7 965 XE. I can go higher when I get my Corsair DOMINATOR GT, 6GB, 2000MHz, 7-8-7-20 back from RMA.



Very nice indeed and yes an extreme chip would make a difference




msgclb said:


> I like to use this calculator to look for my best overclock. First set your processor.




Awesome tool Bookmarked


----------



## theonedub (Feb 4, 2010)

anyone not able to get new WU right now?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> anyone not able to get new WU right now?



Me.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 4, 2010)

theonedub said:


> anyone not able to get new WU right now?



No! Ok, so for a period of time I couldn't find their server.

Right now all is ok.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 4, 2010)

Yup its all good now, thought it was just a server issue (503). Thanks for the responses!


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 4, 2010)

msgclb said:


> It is only 3600MHz. Maybe the 'good TPF' has to do with the fact that it is a Core i7 965 XE. I can go higher when I get my Corsair DOMINATOR GT, 6GB, 2000MHz, 7-8-7-20 back from RMA.



Nice specs.  (Wishing there was a "green with envy" smilie).  Good stuff.  What mobo are you using?


----------



## msgclb (Feb 4, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> Nice specs.  (Wishing there was a "green with envy" smilie).  Good stuff.  What mobo are you using?



ASUS P6T Deluxe
Intel Core i7 965 3838A610
XFX 9800 GTX+ 
Thermochill P120.3 
CM HAF 932
Windows 7 64-bit


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone else have clients failing to upload their completed work units?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 7, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Anyone else having clients failing to upload their completed work units?



Not here, I can't catch any -bigadv WUs ATM cause I don't have client v 6.29 loaded so I will have to wait for this 1920 pointer to finish and then load VMWare image v 1.1


----------



## El Fiendo (Feb 7, 2010)

Weird. All of my GPU clients have a WU in queue to be uploaded. Or at least 6 of them do.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 7, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> Weird. All of my GPU clients have a WU in queue to be uploaded. Or at least 6 of them do.



My gpu client has work queued as well.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 7, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My gpu client has work queued as well.



so does mine. Seems that the servers are down


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 7, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Not here, I can't catch any -bigadv WUs ATM cause I don't have client v 6.29 loaded so I will have to wait for this 1920 pointer to finish and then load VMWare image v 1.1


With V1.1 I can connect to the servers, but I cannot get any work.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 7, 2010)

Is it possible on the 191.xx drivers to have SLI enabled and still fold on both GPUs? I'd like to be able to go from F@H to a game without having to go to the Control Panel and adjust all the settings. Would like to use a SLI bridge too. 

Im going to try it out later on after the SuperBowl, but if I fail (and I may) I would like some tips! 

Thanks!


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 7, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Is it possible on the 191.xx drivers to have SLI enabled and still fold on both GPUs? I'd like to be able to go from F@H to a game without having to go to the Control Panel and adjust all the settings. Would like to use a SLI bridge too.
> 
> Im going to try it out later on after the SuperBowl, but if I fail (and I may) I would like some tips!
> 
> Thanks!



I can only fold on one with SLI enabled.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 7, 2010)

I guess I will see how Dirt2 runs with only one 275 at 2048x1152


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 8, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Is it possible on the 191.xx drivers to have SLI enabled and still fold on both GPUs? I'd like to be able to go from F@H to a game without having to go to the Control Panel and adjust all the settings. Would like to use a SLI bridge too.
> 
> Im going to try it out later on after the SuperBowl, but if I fail (and I may) I would like some tips!
> 
> Thanks!



I'm using the 195.62 drivers, have SLI enabled, fold on both cards (2 X GTS 250).  I was also able to do the same on the previous driver version, which was 191.07.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I can get both cards to Fold in SLI but only at 50% PPD. I got my fill of Dirt2 in (very fun) and turned SLI off. I learned that 2 GTX 275 are quite the capable gaming setup, not going to stop Folding though  In the rare occasion when I play on the PC I will use one GPU and Fold on the other.

Looks like I was misinterpreting the information, they both Fold at 100% in SLI 191 drivers. My mistake


----------



## Zenith (Feb 9, 2010)

What PPD can I expect from 260GTX?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 9, 2010)

8000 to 9300 depending on WU and OC.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 9, 2010)

my 260 returns anywhere up to 9k ppd.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone having issues with their GPU clients sending completed WUs? Mine is unable to contact host and my PPD is down even more so than I was expecting with my GSO gone.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Anyone having issues with their GPU clients sending completed WUs? Mine is unable to contact host and my PPD is down even more so than I was expecting with my GSO gone.



This seems to be going around like a cold.  I checked my clients and found that one had a problem earlier today but it was only about a 5 minute delay.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 11, 2010)

they both just went though, I guess they are having random issues.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 12, 2010)

My GPU clients are hanging either at 'sending results' or loaded 'queue successfully' deleted the work units, restarted the computer, and its still doing it. If I restart the client a couple times its fine. Getting to be a hassle since I am not at this computer often and I liked the fact it was a set and forget machine.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 15, 2010)

I've had a devil of a time getting my 2nd -bigadv rig running. I settled on 3.0GHz as my max OC because the system (vr) gets to hot if I go any higher. I next had this rig crash twice but the second time I realized the culprit was the video card as the monitor turned a nasty pink. I swapped out the video card and have successfully completed a LinuxFAH v1.1 A3 core and it's running the 2nd one now. One of my problems is I haven't been able to use HFM to monitor the client on the DFI rig. Here are two images I'll discuss below.












You'll notice that the tooltip for the P6T VM SMP client says the 'same user has the same machine ID'. Its ID is 1. Notice that the DFI VM SMP client's color is the same as P6T and the tooltip for this client is also 'same user has the same machine ID'. Its ID is 2. The ID originally was 1 but after noticing this problem I changed it. Both of these clients are running in their VM clients successfully. Do I have to restart the VM or Linux to fix this?

The other problem is my network only show the FAH for the P6T VM client. I tried renaming the folder for the DFI VM Linux to FAH1 but that didn't work. How do I get a new network name for my DFI rig?

I hope the above is understandable!


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My GPU clients are hanging either at 'sending results' or loaded 'queue successfully' deleted the work units, restarted the computer, and its still doing it.* If I restart the client a couple times its fine*. Getting to be a hassle since I am not at this computer often and I liked the fact it was a set and forget machine.



That does not work for me. The ATI server still work. It seems like the ATI people for once is out-folding us.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 15, 2010)

I think the machine ID's only apply in the same rig, i.e. you can't have a duplicate ID for a gpu and a cpu folder in the same machine. If they're on different rigs it would not matter. As far as SMP -bigadv clients, doesn't matter either because not all your vmware clients will have the same IP addresses.   

To change your PC name which will be reflected on your network, right-click on My Computer, click Properties, under computer name, domain and workgroup settings click change settings which will give you this option:


----------



## msgclb (Feb 15, 2010)

bogmali said:


> As far as SMP -bigadv clients, doesn't matter either because not all your vmware clients will have the same IP addresses.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100215/Untitled.jpg



The cure was to use the ip address, i.e.: \\ip address\fah

I'm running my DFI X58 rig one more time using: ./fah6 -smp 8 before I add -bigadv in about 6 hours. 

Doesn't this look pathetic. At least the SMP clients are still running.





Does your User Name in HFM.NET have the same error message: 'Client's User Name does not match the configured User Name'? I know I'm getting credit for my WUs so this probably has to do with the way he combined the User Name and Team Number.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 15, 2010)

msgclb said:


> The cure was to use the ip address, i.e.: \\ip address\fah
> 
> I'm running my DFI X58 rig one more time using: ./fah6 -smp 8 before I add -bigadv in about 6 hours.
> 
> ...



It seems like you haven't changed the original settings:

Edit, Preferences, Web settings.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 15, 2010)

Vijay Pande posted that the problem should be solved now. Can someone swing by my house and crank up 17-GPU2 clients for me?

_Re: GPU server status 171.67.108.21, 171.64.65.71,171.67.108.26

Postby VijayPande » Mon Feb 15, 2010 3:27 pm
Thanks for the posts. It's early AM in Califorina (that's why this went unfixed for several hours), but I think we've got everything going again. I've contacted Joe regarding this issue: there was a WS bug.

I've also balanced the weights so the other NV WS's can get into the mix better and improve the redundancy.
Prof. Vijay Pande, PhD
Departments of Chemistry, Structural Biology, and Computer Science
Chair, Biophysics
Director, Folding@home Distributed Computing Project
Stanford University

User avatar
VijayPande
    Pande Group Member

    Posts: 1721
    Joined: Fri Nov 30, 2007 6:25 am
    Location: Stanford_


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 15, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> That does not work for me. The ATI server still work. It seems like the ATI people for once is out-folding us.



Over the last two days I've only had my ATI client register results.  None of the Nvidia clients have been able to send results.


----------



## theonedub (Feb 16, 2010)

Can anyone send me a dummy plug? I know they are not absolutely needed, but I think they are more convenient.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 16, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Can anyone send me a dummy plug?



Can't you just make one? Or you don't have the DVI-VGA adapter?


----------



## theonedub (Feb 17, 2010)

I guess I could go get the resistors and attempt it, but if someone already had one they would be saving me the cash and a trip to The Shack. 

On another note, I just got a 8800GTS installed into my WCG0 rig in specs. I followed the same steps I did to get my other 275 folding together, but the card refuses to fold. Comes back with unstable machine seconds after displaying "entering MD"  The GPU flag is correct and I have it hooked to my second input on my monitor. I tried the force G92 and g80 flags with no change. Any ideas?

EDIT: If I enable SLI I can get all three cards working, but eventually it will hang for no reason. I think that I will keep the last slot in the i7 rig for another 275 if I stumble on another good deal. I will put the 8800GTS in my Phenom setup.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2010)

i seem to have forgot how to get SMP running on 8threads.

can anyone help?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i seem to have forgot how to get SMP running on 8threads.
> 
> can anyone help?



Guide that I follow:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/607465-guide-vmware-3-0-8-core.html

Which is based off of this:

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=4464&mpage=1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks but i have no room for VM on this drive. 

can i get it to work without vmware?

guess i'll switch cpu to WCG


----------



## bogmali (Feb 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> thanks but i have no room for VM on this drive.
> 
> can i get it to work without vmware?
> 
> guess i'll switch cpu to WCG



Both -bigadv WU clients are based off VM's that is notfred's and linuxrouters

You can the SMP A3 core but you will have to complete 10 regular WU's before you start getting bonus points


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i seem to have forgot how to get SMP running on 8threads.
> 
> can anyone help?



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113698


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2010)

ok

say i run ubuntu64.

can i run SMP on all 8 threads AND setup 4gpus as well?

how do you do multi gpu in linux?


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 26, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ok
> 
> say i run ubuntu64.
> 
> ...



Others will correct me I'm sure, but most are doing SMP on 7 or 8 cores running linux in a VM session under Windows.  Some also fold on the GPU under windows at the same time. 

Right now I'm horrible cash-strapped and can't afford an i7 rig, so my answers are based on my reading of other's posts.

Good luck, and as the ultimate hardware junkie, we're glad to have you back folding for the team.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2010)

2 questions:

What operating system is needed to mix ATI and Nvidia cards on the same system?  Is Win 7 the only option?

I know that I can't mix cards on my A8R-MVP, but does anyone know if the A8r32-MVP deluxe will allow it?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> What operating system is needed to mix ATI and Nvidia cards on the same system?  Is Win 7 the only option?
> 
> I know that I can't mix cards on my A8R-MVP, but does anyone know if the A8r32-MVP deluxe will allow it?



windows 7 or XP 

I'm not sure about the board


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> windows 7 or XP



Does that mean NOT Vista?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does that mean NOT Vista?



Yep, Vista won't allow Nvidia and ATI drivers at the same time


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does that mean NOT Vista?





[Ion] said:


> Yep, Vista won't allow Nvidia and ATI drivers at the same time



^this 

Mixed GPU's in vista is a no go


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys!  I picked up a 8800GT/256 and now I have to figure out where to plug it in.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Thanks guys!  I picked up a 8800GT/256 and now I have to figure out where to plug it in.



how about in my Asus Rampage II Gene


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2010)

woot!

no vmware needed haha...


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 1, 2010)

A reminder to everyone, as it seems more are confirming this. Do not install VM Ware 3.0.1 if you have more than 4 cores. It restricts VMs to 4 cores only, so at this point in time version 3.0.0 is what you want.


----------



## msgclb (Mar 1, 2010)

El Fiendo said:


> A reminder to everyone, as it seems more are confirming this. Do not install VM Ware 3.0.1 if you have more than 4 cores. It restricts VMs to 4 cores only, so at this point in time version 3.0.0 is what you want.



You're kind of late on that warning!!!!

I did the update to 3.0.1 on one of my rigs about 24 hours ago and it wouldn't let me use more than 4 cores. So I reinstalled 3.0.0 again and it gave me the same warning. I deleted the Linux FAH folder and extracted a new v1.1 and then 3.0.0 would let me run all 8 cores. I'm wondering if that's all you have to do to run 8 cores on 3.0.1. At this point I'd like to know if there's a good reason to use 3.0.1 if that's the case.


----------



## El Fiendo (Mar 2, 2010)

It might be worth a try, but from what I've seen it looks more like they took a feature out of the new release to upsell people past their free offering.


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 16, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 2 questions:
> 
> What operating system is needed to mix ATI and Nvidia cards on the same system?  Is Win 7 the only option?
> 
> I know that I can't mix cards on my A8R-MVP, but does anyone know if the A8r32-MVP deluxe will allow it?



Hey Blue, did you ever get your mixed brand system up and folding? I'm having a hard time with mine. I've got my ATI card going and 1/2 of my 9800gx2, but I all I get is unstable_machine on the the other gpu. I haven't been able to install any nvidia drivers since I installed the ati card; I'm running on the default drivers from windows update.

Anybody have any experience getting a mixed system running?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2010)

dhoshaw said:


> Hey Blue, did you ever get your mixed brand system up and folding? I'm having a hard time with mine. I've got my ATI card going and 1/2 of my 9800gx2, but I all I get is unstable_machine on the the other gpu. I haven't been able to install any nvidia drivers since I installed the ati card; I'm running on the default drivers from windows update.
> 
> Anybody have any experience getting a mixed system running?



No, I was able to do something else, and I'm short a PSU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2010)

Per thebluebumblebee's request, here is the power usage update on my Core i7 860:

4.0Ghz @ 1.42v
8GB Adata DDR3 1600
PSU is 80+ Bronze certified
Swiftech H2O-220 Compact consumes 1.15A @ 12v(fans included)
Kill-a-watt claims that I am pulling 290 watts at the wall under 100% load

I did the math and I find it hard to believe that my WC set up is only consuming 14 watts @ 12v. Can someone confirm this?


----------



## 777 (Mar 20, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Per thebluebumblebee's request, here is the power usage update on my Core i7 860:
> 
> 4.0Ghz @ 1.42v
> 8GB Adata DDR3 1600
> ...



Are you adding up all your fans as well as the pump. or are you only taking into account the pump?
lol if you wanted to be really perdantict you can work out the resistance of the pipework and fittings used and work out how hard your making the pump work, and then conclude the amount of its rated voltage the pump is pulling


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 20, 2010)

777 said:


> Are you adding up all your fans as well as the pump. or are you only taking into account the pump?
> lol if you wanted to be really perdantict you can work out the resistance of the pipework and fittings used and work out how hard your making the pump work, and then conclude the amount of wattage the pump is pulling


Pump = .69A
Fans each are .23A x2=.46A
Combined =1.15A


----------



## 777 (Mar 20, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Pump = .69A
> Fans each are .23A x2=.46A
> Combined =1.15A




The conversion of Watts to Amps is governed by the equation Amps = Watts/Volts

For example 12 watts/12 volts = 1 amp

so I would say that with your draw from your Math is 1.15A by using a 1A equation = 12v/12W 
I'd say that your 14Watt conclusion sounds about right.

heres a website I find quite handy for info.
http://www.powerstream.com/Amps-Watts.htm


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks Buck!

Looks like these bigadv systems make sense when considering PPD/watt.  From W1zzard's numbers, the GTX285 pulls about (164 watts under 3Dmark, 216 watts under Furmark so I'm going with 210 watts), but that number is measured at the card so it does not take into account PSU losses, and therefore if we divide 210 watts by .85, we end up with 245 watts from the wall.  Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think it would take 3 285's to (barely, 9000PPD?) equal the output from one bigadv system.  3*245=735 watts, so, assuming my logic and numbers are correct, it looks like these bigadv systems are clearly the way to go in the PPD/watt race.  (4 260/216's would be 752 watts)  

And wait till we have the numbers for the 32nm CPU's! Considering the price of 285's, the 980x doesn't seem so outrages after all, especially when considering that the bonuses will go up.  Are we actually looking at a 100,000+ PPD for a 980x/SR-2 system pulling 600 watts?  Seems cheap and efficient in that light.

Now, if we can just get numbers from someone running a 1366/i7 system. (video card at idle please)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2010)

can anyone tell me the best way to get 16 threads folding on one machine?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that you are the first to try in this forum. Looking forward to see the outcome.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> can anyone tell me the best way to get 16 threads folding on one machine?



VM is your best bet ATM, not sure if Linux supports 16 threads


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> VM is your best bet ATM, not sure if Linux supports 16 threads



i know linux has great SMP kernal support but im not sure about F@H SMP. 

worth looking into. 

i'd love to hear from you BUCK


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2010)

Lurk around on HTW. I think that deadthings made a dual Xeon rig not that long ago.

Update: http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...-team/29781-f-h-only-uses-2-out-16-cores.html Linux does support 16 cores


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2010)

bogmali said:


> VM is your best bet ATM, not sure if Linux supports 16 threads



Aren't VM's Linux in a box?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 21, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Per thebluebumblebee's request, here is the power usage update on my Core i7 860:
> 
> 4.0Ghz @ 1.42v
> 8GB Adata DDR3 1600
> ...



From the Swiftech web-site:

The Pump housing, internals, and specifications derive from the MCP350 pump:

    * Motor: Electronically commutated, brushless DC, spherical motor.
    * Nominal Voltage: 12 VDC
    * Nominal current: .69A to 1A
    * Nominal Power: 8.3 to 12W

I hope that helps.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 21, 2010)

how do i change the .cfg file on my dual gpu's to fold using less gpu load?? i can take a screenshot of the cfg file. im not using the viewer clien that you can just move the slider on im using the kernel client i think it is??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 21, 2010)

777 said:


> I think if I understand you right you will need to run one of those Linux Cluster progs to enable double figure thread folding.



possible to run the os off a 4gb flash drive?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 22, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> how do i change the .cfg file on my dual gpu's to fold using less gpu load?? i can take a screenshot of the cfg file. im not using the viewer clien that you can just move the slider on im using the kernel client i think it is??



You can change the priority on the console client, but it requires running the install again.  (AFAIK.., there's probably a way to edit the client.cfg file to do the same thing)  Use the  -configonly only switch and change the priority to idle.  Then remove the -configonly switch and restart the client.  I think that most of us shut down the Folding client(s) to game, and I would think that is especially true for the ATI clients with their heavier CPU load.  That's not to bash ATI, I have both.  As for getting the usage down to 35-50%, I don't know how to do that.  The only idea I have is to remove the environmental settings and then set the affinity of the fahcorexx.exe to one CPU core.  There are programs that will set and keep the affinity even if the client gets a new WU. 

Generally, Folding and gaming don't mix.  Now if you were to Fold on GPU1 and game on GPU0, that might work, but considering it's ATI, I think I'd try to assign the affinity.

Now, about that CPU of yours.....


----------



## dustyshiv (Apr 4, 2010)

Guys,

I have a couple of questions on -bigadv WU. How do I setup my clients to receive these WU and what are the hardware requirements?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 5, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have a couple of questions on -bigadv WU. How do I setup my clients to receive these WU and what are the hardware requirements?



Straight from SniperXX's page on OCN (which is based on LinuxRouter's guide):

"To run the bigadv flag *you will need an i7 or SMP setup with 8+ cores*. The minimum memory requirement to run this is 6GB, anything less will cause headaches for you or problems with the VM. Please remember that folding with bigadv is still experimental, but the benefits out weigh the negatives.

Due to the fact that this image will push your CPU to the max, *please make sure your overclock is 100% stable.* I thought my previous overclock was stable but it crashed after several hours of folding. So I recommend keeping an eye on your pc and monitoring temps the first few hours just in case"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

in linux or windows?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 5, 2010)

On a separate note, anyone know why my completed -bigadv unit not upload on one of Stanford's server? It's been doing the same thing since yesterday trying to upload and at the same time pull another WU


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

so use a linux VM in win7....

u just running F@H in linux or in win7 too?

works with 16 threads as well?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> so use a linux VM in win7....
> 
> u just running F@H in linux or in win7 too?
> 
> works with 16 threads as well?



It's a linux coded SMP client that you can run on windows using VM ware. Not sure if it works on 16 threads. I only run mines on SMP7 which only uses 7 cores so I can dedicate the other core to my GPU folding clients


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks


----------



## msgclb (Apr 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> On a separate note, anyone know why my completed -bigadv unit not upload on one of Stanford's server? It's been doing the same thing since yesterday trying to upload and at the same time pull another WU
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100404/Bigadv_Hung.png



I've only have something similar happen once. It wouldn't upload or get a new wu. I don't remember how long I waited but I finally did a Ctrl-C, shutdown -h now, removed the copy from the VM, deleted the linux, extracted a new copy and ran it. Essentially I started over. I just figured that it got corrupted.

I believe that I've upload 2 bigadv WUs since your Apr 1 problem.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 5, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I've only have something similar happen once. It wouldn't upload or get a new wu. I don't remember how long I waited but I finally did a Ctrl-C, shutdown -h now, removed the copy from the VM, deleted the linux, extracted a new copy and ran it. Essentially I started over. I just figured that it got corrupted.
> 
> I believe that I've upload 2 bigadv WUs since your Apr 1 problem.



So did you ended up getting the credit when you did the CTRL C? I remember doing that before and it deleted the file that needed to be uploaded and so there goes the 60K plus points down the drainbanghead:


----------



## msgclb (Apr 5, 2010)

bogmali said:


> So did you ended up getting the credit when you did the CTRL C? I remember doing that before and it deleted the file that needed to be uploaded and so there goes the 60K plus points down the drainbanghead:



I'm sure I lost the points along with the time.banghead:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

how long do the big WUs take?

i been full bore on 8 threads for over an hour and still at 0%


----------



## bogmali (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> how long do the big WUs take?
> 
> i been full bore on 8 threads for over an hour and still at 0%



It'll take a little while before see the % progress.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

holy S!

25403pts for 1 WU?

dayum.

finally got 1%


----------



## bogmali (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> holy S!
> 
> 25403pts for 1 WU?
> 
> ...



That is just the preliminary points for that -bigadv WU, you also get "bonus" points depending on how fast you get that WU to finish. If and when you get your TPF, you calculate your total points by using this link:

http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc.php


----------



## PowderedSugar (Apr 5, 2010)

Alright guys, I am very slowly buying the parts for an i7 rig.  So far I have an EVGA X58 SLI LE and a CORSAIR CMPSU-850HX.  I'm thinking about getting an i7-930 and this ram. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225
 I will also be putting in 2x9600GSO's and a 8800gts that I already have.  Is this enough ram to run -bigadv and 3 gpu clients?  Would a SSD be more cost/power/performance efficient than buying a 7200rpm HD?  Does anyone have any recommendations for a UPS for this build? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 5, 2010)

PowderedSugar said:


> Alright guys, I am very slowly buying the parts for an i7 rig.  So far I have an EVGA X58 SLI LE and a CORSAIR CMPSU-850HX.  I'm thinking about getting an i7-930 and this ram. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231225
> I will also be putting in 2x9600GSO's and a 8800gts that I already have.  Is this enough ram to run -bigadv and 3 gpu clients?  Would a SSD be more cost/power/performance efficient than buying a 7200rpm HD?  Does anyone have any recommendations for a UPS for this build? Thanks in advance.



Nice choice of hardware. 6 GB should be fine. Folding does not use more the 150 KB (per card?, not sure only have one in each rig). My SDD experiance is that my chrunching is faster (two E8400 rig, one with a SDD and one with a 7200 rpm). I have heard that there is a lot of HD work involved in the transmitting of the bigadv results so there is a benefit. 

Good luck with the build.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2010)

is there a way to fold with ATI cards in linux?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> is there a way to fold with ATI cards in linux?


I know some guys were folding Nvidia GPU's with a Wine Wrapper in Linux, but do not know if it would work with ATI.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 20, 2010)

*-Bigadv folders*, does anyone know if the "ignoring unknown argument" is normal in the below screenshot? I don't remember seeing it last week.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.evga.com/forums/fb.ashx?m=305958


----------



## msgclb (Apr 20, 2010)

I believe that I've seen that before but since I started using v1.2 I don't remember seeing it.

Before v1.2 I was manually entering the arguments after starting LinuxFAH but with v1.2 I've been using the web configuration auto start option.

My next -bigadv WU completes around 7 PM on the 20th so if I don't forget I'll check. I've looked at my logged cache files and these warnings are not there.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 20, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *-Bigadv folders*, does anyone know if the "ignoring unknown argument" is normal in the below screenshot? I don't remember seeing it last week.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100419/unknown error.png



I was screwing around trying to see if I could find the "ignoring unknown argument" my VM crashed or I might have accidentally closed it.

This is what I got when I restated the VM and LinuxFAH v1.2.






As you can see I was lucky. After looking at that image I'm thinking I accidentally hit that X in the upper right corner.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm getting a Runtime Error on my smp.  Can someone tell what this means?


----------



## msgclb (Apr 23, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm getting a Runtime Error on my smp.  Can someone tell what this means?



I'm surprised someone hasn't responded. I don't believe I've ever had a runtime error and I don't have a clue how to fix it. My only suggestion is to use Google and search for various combinations of the error. You never know if someone else has solved your problem.

I've got my own problems and I doubt anyone can help!

Last night my MSI K9A2 wouldn't start. Then my kvm locked up. I had to shut down the other 3 rigs to get the kvm to act nice. I finally gave up and went to bed. This morning I've got 3 rigs on this kvm back up running. The 4th, my MSI K9A2 has got me worried.





Once I get something to eat I'll work on it again.

I won't have a -bigadv WU complete today because a couple of days ago when two of these WUs completed they both loaded an A3. Both of these rigs are back on -bigadv WUs but won't complete for another 12 and 15 hours.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2010)

Do I remember that the K9A2 sometimes needs a long CMOS battery removal to reset?  Seems that I read that here somewhere.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 23, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do I remember that the K9A2 sometimes needs a long CMOS battery removal to reset?  Seems that I read that here somewhere.



Battery, battery, where are you? I had to remove a couple of cards to comfortably get to that battery. It's out! I can't think of a better way to take a break than remove the battery.
Thanks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 23, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Battery, battery, where are you? I had to remove a couple of cards to comfortably get to that battery. It's out! I can't think of a better way to take a break than remove the battery.
> Thanks.


Let me know if you continue to have problems with the board. I have a spare K9A2 Plat that I could help you with.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2010)

I just got my smp running.  I had 53 errors in my registry.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Let me know if you continue to have problems with the board. I have a spare K9A2 Plat that I could help you with.



Thanks for the offer. Before I removed the battery I couldn't get into the BIOS. I just installed the battery and at least I got into the BIOS. Now if I can only remember my old BIOS settings.

I need a good source to on how to use the 'Cell Menu'. This manual is pathetic.

Good News: My MSI K9A2 Platinum running 3 GTX 260 cards is back to work.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> can anyone tell me the best way to get 16 threads folding on one machine?



This question has been bugging me for some time, as well as what are the limits to cores/processors.  I read this a while ago but it popped into my head today. (from here)


> Q: I'd like to try running these units to burn in our new ultra-secret 80-core chip at work - with permission, of course. Is there any upper limit to the bonus points you will award?
> A: At current time, the maximum bonus factor is 10x (completion of a 2681 work unit in 1/50th the deadline = approx 2 hrs 50 min). If you're in a position to exceed that, talk to us.



Notice that they did not say that there is a limit to the number of cores used.  The limiting factor seems to be the OS/VM used.  I don't know what standard Linux distribution can handle, but this article talks about using 16 cores. Although the difference is not much between -8 and -16.  I wonder if an enterprise level Linux disto is required.

My 2 cents, forget VM and dual boot with Linux, or just run Linux on dedicated boxes.  Okay, okay, install Windows and figure out the overclocking and THEN run Linux.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone have any idea why my badge still shows 2 mil even though I'm at almost 3.5mil?  Trivial,  but annoying!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2010)

johnspack said:


> Anyone have any idea why my badge still shows 2 mil even though I'm at almost 3.5mil?  Trivial,  but annoying!



Mine didn't change until I hit 4 mil. theonedub's says 2 mil and he has 3 mil also.


----------



## Broom2455 (Apr 30, 2010)

Help needed setting up. I'm about to help out on ChimPowerUp contest with my rig in my specs which are 100% accurate


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Help needed setting up. I'm about to help out on ChimPowerUp contest with my rig in my specs which are 100% accurate



You're going to fold GPU or CPU? or both?


----------



## Broom2455 (Apr 30, 2010)

Can I fold on Gpu, so that way I can crunch on CPU at the same time


----------



## Broom2455 (Apr 30, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Can I fold on Gpu, so that way I can crunch on CPU at the same time



Or is it easy to switch of CPU Folding after ChimPowerUp?


----------



## bogmali (Apr 30, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Or is it easy to switch of CPU Folding after ChimPowerUp?



Very easy....


----------



## Broom2455 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, who is the best person to help me set it all up ( This Sunday would be good for me)?


----------



## hat (May 1, 2010)

Allright, I just upgraded to an 8800gts and I'm having heat concernes. The card runs at about 77 degrees when folding, and the fan speed is at 45%. I've heard a ton of talk about increacing the fan speed to keep temps down. What program should I use to do this? This never applied to me before cause I always used my zalman vf900 which plugged into the motherboard, but that cooler won't be enough for this card...

ah nevermind, looks like EVGA Precision is my new best friend. 65% fan speed looks like a good spot to put it at.  So... now that the temperature concerns are out of the way... what kind of clocks can I expect from it when I decide to push it?


----------



## Wile E (May 1, 2010)

hat said:


> Allright, I just upgraded to an 8800gts and I'm having heat concernes. The card runs at about 77 degrees when folding, and the fan speed is at 45%. I've heard a ton of talk about increacing the fan speed to keep temps down. What program should I use to do this? This never applied to me before cause I always used my zalman vf900 which plugged into the motherboard, but that cooler won't be enough for this card...



MSI Afterburner should do the trick.


----------



## hat (May 1, 2010)

You're a bit late, already using EVGA precision, lol


----------



## oily_17 (May 1, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Ok, who is the best person to help me set it all up ( This Sunday would be good for me)?



Broom, if you need any help getting set up then just PM me on Sunday.I am usually on most of the day between watching the footie etc.

If you want help at a certain time then just PM me the time and I will try and help you out.

EDIT:Broom YHPM


----------



## Broom2455 (May 5, 2010)

Regarding folding on CPU. I have downloaded the SMP Client as Per Oily's instructions.
When I right click on install.bat to run as admin the command window pops up , and I get the following errors. Sorry unable to do a print screen as you'll see in the last line what happens when I do press print screen.

Errors

'SMPD' is not recognised as an internal or external command operable program or batch file
'MPIEXEC' as above
'MPIEXEC' as above

Press any key to continue.

So if I push Print screen the window dissapears.
Please note I am folding on GPU.

Please help. Team viewer is installed if necessary. PM if you want to contact me on teamviewer. 

I want to run CPU folding for ChimPowerup


----------



## Broom2455 (May 5, 2010)

ttt to try and help ChimPowerup


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Regarding folding on CPU. I have downloaded the SMP Client as Per Oily's instructions.
> When I right click on install.bat to run as admin the command window pops up , and I get the following errors. Sorry unable to do a print screen as you'll see in the last line what happens when I do press print screen.
> 
> Errors
> ...



Did you read this: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinSMPGuideMPICH


----------



## Broom2455 (May 5, 2010)

Thanks bumblebee, after clicking through loads of links, I have finally got it sorted. Here I go, more points for ChimPowerUp


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2010)

Broom2455 said:


> Thanks bumblebee, after clicking through loads of links, I have finally got it sorted. Here I go, more points for ChimPowerUp



SMP F@H is  but it feels so  when it finally works.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 12, 2010)

I am a team member on the crunching side but haven't been able to fold due to a 5870. My second dedicated cruncher i just put together has a 4870. Can I crunch and fold at the same time and how do i get on the folding team if it will work. I haven't researched anything on folding so i am a nooob


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2010)

use a name for the points (I assume garyinhere), then use #50711 to fold for Team TPU. thats it really.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> use a name for the points (I assume garyinhere), then use #50711 to fold for Team TPU. thats it really.



link to a site to download or anything.... i literally haven't researched it at all.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2010)

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> link to a site to download or anything.... i literally haven't researched it at all.



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212

Make sure you read my post at #24


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it possible to have ones pass key re-sent? I lost ½ year of e-mails due to a SSD crash and would like to avoid to do the 10 WU's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 12, 2010)

From http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey#ntoc8



> What do I do if I forgot my passkey?
> 
> Go to the passkey web page and fill in the same information as before. You will get another email with your passkey.


----------



## KieX (Jun 14, 2010)

Can someone tell me if it's possible to fold on two different GPU's in the same machine? I got a GTX275 and was wondering if there would be any problems adding a GTX 260 to the same rig.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2010)

KieX said:


> Can someone tell me if it's possible to fold on two different GPU's in the same machine? I got a GTX275 and was wondering if there would be any problems adding a GTX 260 to the same rig.



Sure it is possble - have a look here http://http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90420

Some but not all need a dummy plug (resistors to emulate a monitor). Give it a try without first.


----------



## KieX (Jun 14, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Sure it is possble - have a look here http://http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90420
> 
> Some but not all need a dummy plug (resistors to emulate a monitor). Give it a try without first.



So the fact they have different number of shader cores and speeds doesn't matter? Sorry, this was my worry. If so I'd try sticking the GT 240 into the same rig too. Thanks for the link btw will keep it handy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2010)

i have F@H running on 2 gtx480s and 16threads of my x5677's

everything is at stock clocks.

when i start F@H up predicted PPD is around 74k ppd but it rapidly declines continuosly until it reaches 0 ppd.

this happens in both HFM.net and F@HMON.

% is climbing steadily though and im completing WUs.

this sound odd to anyone?

cpu declines far faster than gpus.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you use a process manager? Even with a process manager, both wouldn't decline to 0. 

How do you get it to load across all 16 threads? 2 SMPs or 2 VMs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2010)

1 smp


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

Add the flag of '-smp X' (x = 0-15). Work your way down a couple (15->14->13, etc) and see if that changes anything. It sounds like its getting choked, but usually the CPU only chokes out the GPUs, and the GPUs have minimal effect on the CPU.


In the meantime, I'm going to look something up on Process Lasso. I can't remember if it can handle more than 8 cores.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 14, 2010)

i9 ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2010)

-15 limits cpu to 96%
-14 limits cpu to 92%
and so on....

its not limiting the cores.. just how much load it can put on the cpus


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> -15 limits cpu to 96%
> -14 limits cpu to 92%
> and so on....
> 
> its not limiting the cores.. just how much load it can put on the cpus



That's alright, we're only looking to clear up a little head room not necessarily an entire core (or virtual one for that matter). Has it had any effect on the averages you've been noticing?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2010)

nothing changed really.


----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> nothing changed really.



How much CPU is consumed by just the GTX 480s? Do they still degrade in performance without the CPUs active?


Also, I can't seem to find if it supports more than 8 cores, so the best way to find it out would be to blindly install it.

http://www.bitsum.com/files/prolasso64.zip

64bit Process Manager, what I currently use. We can try installing it to see if it fixes your problem, but frankly I don't think it will. Limiting the SMP with that flag should have shown some change, so this is up in the air whether it will work or not (or even at all with your 16 cores).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## El Fiendo (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool! Now I know that program will be good for more than 8 cores.  

Alright, under options, select 'Strictly enforce priorities' <--- the name has changed a few times, but this is the general idea. 

Take the F@HCore_15s up to 'Above Normal Priority. Turn off the CPU folding for now and we'll see if that stabilizes the GPUs. You'll want to let it go for at least 3-5 percent on each of the clients so that you'll get a more accurate idea of average. If it does help, start up the CPUs at 50%, either via -smp 8 or with the process manager (I recommend the process manager). You might have to trial and error a bit to see if there is a magic mix of CPU dedicated percentage to GPU dedicated. Unfortunately I'm not sure if the GTX 480s are more picky about free CPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 15, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> how do i change the .cfg file on my dual gpu's to fold using less gpu load?? i can take a screenshot of the cfg file. im not using the viewer clien that you can just move the slider on im using the kernel client i think it is??



Sorry that this has taken so long.  It was only recently when switching my clients back over to my name that I ran through the advanced options and noticed that one of the questions is how much of the GPU do you want to use.  Hopefully, this will do what you're looking for.  BTW, just add -configonly to your shortcut and you can run through the client setup.  Don't forget to remove it, or do what some of us have done (thanks bog) and create config shortcuts.  I now have normal, -pause, and -config shortcuts.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

ok guys...

i've got a delema here.

i want to run bigadv on my cpus since i have 16 threads, soon to be 24 threads.

i also want to run gpu3 on my gtx480s

from what i understand you need linux to run bigadv but you need windows to run gpu3.

i can run VMware for bigadv but vmware only supports 8 logical cpus max so thats not a good solution.

i can install linux native but then i cannot run gpu3.

what should i do?


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2010)

You do have a dilemma on your hands. My suggestion (this hasn't been done before) is that since you have 12GB of RAM, you can run 2 instance of VMWare for -bigadv and run your normal GPU3. This is under Windows obviously and see if it works.

I will post this on EVGA asking LR (linuxrouter) to see if this is even possible.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

i know you can run multiple VMs.... you cant use player though.

you have to use workstation like i use. 

i know how to set it all up but im just wondering if it will all work as planned. 

PM me the link to that thread you showed me last time... with the image in it


----------



## bogmali (Jun 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> PM me the link to that thread you showed me last time... with the image in it




In your box


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

cpu0 is running fine....








however.....

cpu1 is being an ass...

what do i do now?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

k... i got 2 VMs running correctly. 

now my question is... should i be running 7core or 8core? i am running gpus too but it seems that both cpus have 1 core thats at only 50%

VM0 is locked to cpu0 and VM1 is locked to cpu1


----------



## erocker (Jun 16, 2010)

Greets! Is it possible to fold on my GT240 which I have set soley as a PhysX card? Since I rarely use PhysX I would like to fold on this card while playing games and such on my 5850's. Is this all do-able without getting any sort of interference while playing games?


----------



## hat (Jun 16, 2010)

You should be able to fold on the GT240 without interference on your games. You'll have to use a -gpu flag... my guess is that the GT240 would be 3, so when you start F@H just put -gpu 3 in the shortcut and watch temps to see which card gets loaded.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 16, 2010)

erocker said:


> Greets! Is it possible to fold on my GT240 which I have set soley as a PhysX card? Since I rarely use PhysX I would like to fold on this card while playing games and such on my 5850's. Is this all do-able without getting any sort of interference while playing games?





hat said:


> You should be able to fold on the GT240 without interference on your games. You'll have to use a -gpu flag... my guess is that the GT240 would be 3, so when you start F@H just put -gpu 3 in the shortcut and watch temps to see which card gets loaded.



The -gpu flag is 0 based so the first gpu is 0, second 1, third 2, etc. It probably will be -gpu 2 but the number will be determined by where the card is located in your system.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 16, 2010)

got it working yay!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 17, 2010)

some people have informed me that my 480s are folding subpar. 

any ideas why?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 17, 2010)

I am having issues with my 4850 having a 25% decrease in PPD when I upgraded to Windows 7 from XP.  Any ideas of a solution?

EDIT:  I am getting ~1600 PPD vs ~2300 PPD that I was.  I really want that extra!


----------



## msgclb (Jun 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> some people have informed me that my 480s are folding subpar.
> 
> any ideas why?



I would say your 480's 10351 PPD is sub par as I have a GTX 465 at stock had a 10,334 PPD but I've OC it to a 11,731 PPD. I've also got a GTX 470 with a stock 12,275 PPD.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 17, 2010)

any idea how to fix it?


----------



## theonedub (Jun 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> any idea how to fix it?



If you disable the SMP clients does the PPD go up on the GPU clients?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 17, 2010)

no. tried that already. gpus wont fold any faster than they currently are.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> no. tried that already. gpus wont fold any faster than they currently are.



You may have found a problem with the SR-2!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am having issues with my 4850 having a 25% decrease in PPD when I upgraded to Windows 7 from XP.  Any ideas of a solution?
> 
> EDIT:  I am getting ~1600 PPD vs ~2300 PPD that I was.  I really want that extra!



Halp.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Halp.



Environmental Variables?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2010)

why is it showing me 70k ppd but i only got 20k pts yesturday?

i completed both of my big WUs and it seems none of the points were accounted for.
wtf


----------



## msgclb (Jun 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> why is it showing me 70k ppd but i only got 20k pts yesturday?
> 
> i completed both of my big WUs and it seems none of the points were accounted for.
> wtf



Maybe the pande group is holding your points until you pay the electric bill!

Did you see the WUs upload? Select one of your bigadv WUs, click on the Clients tab and click the View Cached Log File menu item.

I'm not running any bigadv WUs until I replace my radiator fans so this is a SMP2 A3 but you should see something similar.



> [14:47:16] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
> [14:47:18] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
> [14:47:18] Unit 2 finished with 95 percent of time to deadline remaining.
> [14:47:18] Updated performance fraction: 0.930782
> ...



Scroll down to the end. Most importantly do you have a line 'Results successfully sent'? Do the same your your 2nd WU.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 19, 2010)

ah.. the points are starting to roll in 

cant wait to see what this next update puts me up to.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ah.. the points are starting to roll in
> 
> cant wait to see what this next update puts me up to.



I noticed that Stanford hasn't updated since 8:23 AM this morning or 10:23 AM CST.



> Report generated on : - - - 10:28:58 June 19, 2010
> Date of last work unit: - - - 2010-06-19 08:23:36



So maybe your WUs are caught in their servers.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 20, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Environmental Variables?



I never touched them.  I don't fold on my crappy CPU anyway (AMD 3800+ Single core!) so does it really matter?  If so, I can change.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I never touched them.  I don't fold on my crappy CPU anyway (AMD 3800+ Single core!) so does it really matter?  If so, I can change.



The Environmental Variables used are for the GPU, not the CPU.  Try 'em, you'll like 'em.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 27, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The Environmental Variables used are for the GPU, not the CPU.  Try 'em, you'll like 'em.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212



Tried them, it kinda worked, 2200PPD now!


----------



## theonedub (Jun 28, 2010)

Quick question, is there any way to disable the second monitor when folding on 2 GPUs? Occasionally I loose my mouse in the second screen and I can't snap to the right corner in Win7. Nothing major, just wanted to see if anything could be done. 

The second monitor is actually the second input on my main LCD.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 28, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Quick question, is there any way to disable the second monitor when folding on 2 GPUs? Occasionally I loose my mouse in the second screen and I can't snap to the right corner in Win7. Nothing major, just wanted to see if anything could be done.
> 
> The second monitor is actually the second input on my main LCD.



i wondered that myself and never found anything.maybe someone else found something.but at my time of using 2gpus to fold no..
Well there is a way that works sometime. Enable SLI if you can and they *should* fold like that. But that was kinda iffy for me.(it worked sometimes and other times not)


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 28, 2010)

I jst downloaded the folding app and it says that my gpu isn't supported? it's a HIS 5770, Is their something that i did wrong... I am trying to fold for the team but having trouble setting it up i downloaded the v6 gpu2 at this link http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther my system is the third in the specs that i'm trying to fold on... gary-pc


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 28, 2010)

i've made a how to on getting more than 8cores folding SMP BIGADV located here... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=125400

i know not alot of people will get anything out of it but its here in case someone needs to know how.


----------



## garyinhere (Jun 28, 2010)

I need a basic how to on getting started to folding


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 28, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I need a basic how to on getting started to folding



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=110212


----------



## theonedub (Jun 28, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i wondered that myself and never found anything.maybe someone else found something.but at my time of using 2gpus to fold no..
> Well there is a way that works sometime. Enable SLI if you can and they *should* fold like that. But that was kinda iffy for me.(it worked sometimes and other times not)



I tried enabling SLI and doing it that way. No go, although that might just be my cards not playing nice together  With 2 GTX 275s and the 8800GTS all in the rid folding works fine in SLI mode, with just the 2 275s not to much


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

Guys, can you help me out with this, what the eff is going on?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 29, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Guys, can you help me out with this, what the eff is going on?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100629/Capture203.jpg



Both of my GTX 400 cards were doing this for most of the afternoon but they finally found something to do. I'd say this is a sign the scientists are off playing golf and not keeping up with making enough WUs to keep us happy.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 29, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Both of my GTX 400 cards were doing this for most of the afternoon but they finally found something to do. I'd say this is a sign the scientists are off playing golf and not keeping up with making enough WUs to keep us happy.



Maybe I'll just give it a bit, mine is still doing it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 30, 2010)

mine has no problems getting WU's


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 30, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mine has no problems getting WU's



I still have issues, same thing.  Won't find anywork.  Ugggh, frustrating.


----------



## hat (Jun 30, 2010)

Try reinstalling the client?


----------



## hat (Jun 30, 2010)

Hm, now I'm getting it on my 8800GTS. My 9600GSO is 60% into the work unit it's currently on, I'll check that one when it finishes. Maybe we've crunched every work unit, heh


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2010)

Ever wonder if those who run F@H went to the same project management school as Phil Jones?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 30, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ever wonder if those who run F@H went to the same project management school as Phil Jones?



Are you talking about home audio?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 30, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ever wonder if those who run F@H went to the same project management school as Phil Jones?





hertz9753 said:


> Are you talking about home audio?



I'm betting he's referring to Phil Jones, the scientist at the center of the Climategate scandal.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 30, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm betting he's referring to Phil Jones, the scientist at the center of the Climategate scandal.



Since I'm looking for new front speakers, I have a search overload.  Moms that...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 30, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm betting he's referring to Phil Jones, the scientist at the center of the Climategate scandal.



Yep!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 30, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I still have issues, same thing.  Won't find anywork.  Ugggh, frustrating.



My personal best on SMP2-A3 was 74 times, trying to get a WU.  That was after the reinstall of the client.  It's good when it works, but on the other hand WTF.(Way To Fold)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

Dammit, still no work.  How do you uninstall F@H, I don't see it as a program???  Want to make sure I completely uninstall it and then install it again.


----------



## hat (Jul 1, 2010)

That's odd, my system picked up shortly after I said it was stuck. The GPU client doesn't show up in the add/remove programs list cause it doesn't actually get installed... it's just extracted from a zip file.

You shouldn't have to reinstall anything actually, just to to your FAH GPU folder and delete everything but the FAH exe and the .dll files.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 1, 2010)

hat said:


> That's odd, my system picked up shortly after I said it was stuck. The GPU client doesn't show up in the add/remove programs list cause it doesn't actually get installed... it's just extracted from a zip file.
> 
> You shouldn't have to reinstall anything actually, just to to your FAH GPU folder and delete everything but the FAH exe and the .dll files.



I'll give this a shot when I get home from work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

Ok, I have installed windows again and I still get no work, WTF is going on?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2010)

I have the same thing going for my HD5970 and nothing else. My Nvidia cards are doing just fine.

EDIT: Just browsed over at the Folding Forum and confirmed that there is a shortage of ATI WU's. Some members offered suggestions but it's kinda a hit and miss situation so CP you can try it to see if you catch one

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=15124


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I have the same thing going for my HD5970 and nothing else. My Nvidia cards are doing just fine.
> 
> EDIT: Just browsed over at the Folding Forum and confirmed that there is a shortage of ATI WU's. Some members offered suggestions but it's kinda a hit and miss situation so CP you can try it to see if you catch one
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=15124



B/S man


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> B/S man




I just picked up a WU on my 5970 but the other one is still intermittent


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> I just picked up a WU on my 5970 but the other one is still intermittent



I need to get some Nvidia cards soon for folding man


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I need to get some Nvidia cards soon for folding man



PM me I might have something from a folder/cruncher to another


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> PM me I might have something from a folder/cruncher to another



Will do


----------



## niko084 (Jul 6, 2010)

GTX465 issues-
[23:39:06] Folding@Home GPU Core
[23:39:06] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[23:39:06] 
[23:39:06] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[23:39:06] Build host: amoeba
[23:39:06] Board Type: Nvidia
[23:39:06] Core      : 
[23:39:06] Preparing to commence simulation
[23:39:06] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[23:39:16] - Looking at optimizations...
[23:39:16] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[23:39:16] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[23:39:16] - Expanded 62789 -> 336076 (decompressed 535.2 percent)
[23:39:16] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=62789 data_size=336076, decompressed_data_size=336076 diff=0
[23:39:16] - Digital signature verified
[23:39:16] 
[23:39:16] Project: 10511 (Run 6, Clone 539, Gen 2)
[23:39:16] 
[23:39:16] Entering M.D.
[23:39:22] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3646462573 251323720 2468873597 2359562651 3441598822
[23:39:22] 
[23:39:22] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[23:39:22] 
[23:39:24] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[23:39:24] + Error starting Folding@Home core.

Quick search shows people talking about the current client not supporting the GTX465, while others are saying it's kicking out 10k+ PPD... Anyone here have one that's working or can verify that they are not currently supported?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 6, 2010)

niko084 said:


> GTX465 issues-
> [23:39:06] Folding@Home GPU Core
> [23:39:06] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
> [23:39:06]
> ...



Did you install the GPU-3 client? That looks like a GPU2 work unit.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 6, 2010)

niko084 said:


> GTX465 issues-
> [23:39:06] Folding@Home GPU Core
> [23:39:06] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
> [23:39:06]
> ...





BUCK NASTY said:


> Did you install the GPU-3 client? That looks like a GPU2 work unit.



Just as Buck says, that looks like a GPU2 WU.

Here's my GTX 465



> ###############################################################################
> 
> Launch directory: C:\Users\corwin\Downloads\Installed\Software\Folding@Home\FAH-GPU0
> Executable: C:\Users\corwin\Downloads\Installed\Software\Folding@Home\FAH-GPU0\fah6.exe
> ...



As you can see that was # 390 as of two days ago.

The GPU3 client is available here.


----------



## niko084 (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, I did come by that after about another 30 minutes or so.

Had to leave it guess we will see how it's doing when I get back tomorrow, should be folding along nicely and the new i3-550 @ 4.4 should do quite nicely at bringing my WCG points up as well.

Going to order yet another GTS250 and another i3-520 this week to add to the power as I got rid of a AMD II x3 and a GT240.


----------



## niko084 (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome, had to do a few other things today to get it running right, but now it's up and folding, reporting around 10k PPD, pretty good for a pretty cheap card IMO.


----------



## Bow (Jul 7, 2010)

All set up and Crunching for TPU, will work on folding over the next day or so.
How do I set up to fold using both GPU's?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 7, 2010)

Yhpm


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 7, 2010)

Well with the help of one of the many amazing and great TPU members I will have two 8800's folding for the team this week


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Guys, need some help.  I got both 8800's folding now.  However I have the below issues:

1- When folding, if I switch my monitors output mode back to my other rig, when I try to switch back I get no display and the rig reboots.  What can this be?  
2- Do I have to change anything in the Nvidia Control Panel for folding, to either optimize it or stop issue above?

For now my temporary fix of issue #1 is that I installed Log Me In and I just remotely connect to it by my main rig this way I don't have to mess with the display.  So far it's working.


----------



## niko084 (Jul 8, 2010)

Probably not much help here, but what type of input are you using?

I'm having no problems doing exactly that with vga, sometimes the screen wont come up until I restart the computer but it doesn't do it automatically..

Check your power supply though, could be an issue when it detects the monitor again and sends signal.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 8, 2010)

CP-are you using some sort of switch or you just unplug and plug in monitor connections? If you're using a KVM switch, the way I can have mine come is not to turn off the monitor and just switch on-the-fly. This forces the signal back to the monitor.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

I have the dvi from the 8800 directly to the dvi port on the monitor.  The VGA port on that monitor goes to my main rig.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 8, 2010)

^^^

I see. I suggest that you get a KVM switch bro to balance out the signal from your monitor. Hit me up cause I have one on my F/S thread that I can part ways with to a fellow folder/cruncher


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

Bog to the rescue once again, I'll go check it out now.


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Guys...

My Radeon 5850 @ 765 core / 1125 (4500) mem is only pushing 1124.66PPD. I know that due to hardware limitations etc the ATi cards don't run as they should with the GPU2 client, but my question is, will the PPD increase over time, as I have only been running the client on this card for about 2 hours now?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2010)

PHaS3 said:


> Hi Guys...
> 
> My Radeon 5850 @ 765 core / 1125 (4500) mem is only pushing 1124.66PPD. I know that due to hardware limitations etc the ATi cards don't run as they should with the GPU2 client, but my question is, will the PPD increase over time, as I have only been running the client on this card for about 2 hours now?



Do you have the environmental variables in there?


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 8, 2010)

I do have them set, yeah... Still only getting 1180.70 now...

I attached a screenshot... Appreciate the assistance. 

Edit : Lol i figured out the issue... was my bad... I set "cpuusage=" to 25 in the config... Stupid... set it to 100 now and its flying ...

Live and learn I guess.... Sorry about that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 8, 2010)

do you have your monitoring program set to last 3 frames?
are you doing anything else on the PC at the same time?
have you tried playing with the values for FLUSH_INTERVAL?


----------



## PHaS3 (Jul 8, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> do you have your monitoring program set to last 3 frames?
> are you doing anything else on the PC at the same time?
> have you tried playing with the values for FLUSH_INTERVAL?





PHaS3 said:


> I do have them set, yeah... Still only getting 1180.70 now...
> 
> I attached a screenshot... Appreciate the assistance.
> 
> ...



Since i fixed that little stupidity leak i had with the client settings, my issue is sorted... I now get 3907.12 PPD... I'll fiddle more with FLUSH_INTERVAL values tomorrow. I checked the monitoring app too, it is set to last 3 frames. 

I cant wait to move my folding over to the rig im dedicating to it. Folding 24/7 ftw 

Thanks again for your help...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 8, 2010)

My 5770 put out as much or more than that 5850.  Something def. Seems off.  Hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2010)

i'm such a noob. I have the client and its running right now. i'm just not sure if theres a seup for it or something. I have the display up or the protein strand but i dont think its calculating anything. i just got it to see what its all about and see what mine does.

looking at the tray icon it says working 300/2500. whats that? lol

sys specs:
msi k9n2 sli plat
amd phenom 9600be 2.3 am2+
ocz fatality 1066mhz 2gbx4 running at 800mhz
xfx gts250 512mb

i'm currently in the market for another gpu for sli


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

popswala said:


> i'm such a noob. I have the client and its running right now. i'm just not sure if theres a seup for it or something. I have the display up or the protein strand but i dont think its calculating anything. i just got it to see what its all about and see what mine does.
> 
> looking at the tray icon it says working 300/2500. whats that? lol
> 
> ...



Bro, I'm probably no help since I just got into folding myself.  But you can download F@HMON to follow the progress of the work being done.  Also a temp monitoring program should indicate higher GPU temps if it's doing some work.


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2010)

i'm not gettin it. I tried settin up client. but it says FAHlog.txt doesn't exist. i save a blank .txt and saved it there but got nothin. hmm. is there something i have to register on like make an account or join tema for it to work. i tried readin forums and lookin round but im not really seeing anything for what im looking for.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

popswala said:


> i'm not gettin it. I tried settin up client. but it says FAHlog.txt doesn't exist. i save a blank .txt and saved it there but got nothin. hmm. is there something i have to register on like make an account or join tema for it to work. i tried readin forums and lookin round but im not really seeing anything for what im looking for.



When you open FAHMON, go to "Clients" > Add new client.  Then you should be able to name it and point it to where the shortcut is.  once you do it should display it in the window.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 10, 2010)

popswala said:


> i'm not gettin it. I tried settin up client. but it says FAHlog.txt doesn't exist. i save a blank .txt and saved it there but got nothin. hmm. is there something i have to register on like make an account or join tema for it to work. i tried readin forums and lookin round but im not really seeing anything for what im looking for.



Have you configured your folding client with the the team number 50711 and entered a user name?  You need to right click on the folding icon in your tray and click on configure.  BTW don't use the viewer.(I think that is what you are calling the display)


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2010)

i did the set up client but im gettin the error that the FAHlog.txt doesn't exist. i made a .txt and saved it in there. still nothing. 

I put in the team # and i dont see anything different. when i click status it opens a web page and says 27% progress. thats the only error i get. so basically im missing a file.


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2010)

im such a tard. i found it and its loading up now. the file was in a diff spot. im good now.
.
.
.
.
i hope..lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

popswala said:


> im such a tard. i found it and its loading up now. the file was in a diff spot. im good now.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Keep us posted.


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2010)

will do. i appreciate it. 

this thing just does a bunch of calculations in the back ground rite? so now its running and i dont have to do anything with it. just let it run.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

popswala said:


> will do. i appreciate it.
> 
> this thing just does a bunch of calculations in the back ground rite? so now its running and i dont have to do anything with it. just let it run.



Set it and forget it   It's running, then you're job is done.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 10, 2010)

popswala said:


> will do. i appreciate it.
> 
> this thing just does a bunch of calculations in the back ground rite? so now its running and i dont have to do anything with it. just let it run.



Keep an eye on your GPU temp. and up the fan if it gets to hot.  I like to keep mine below 80c.


----------



## popswala (Jul 10, 2010)

will do. i normally leave it on auto but i'll turn it on so i can watch temp. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Networker4321 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hope I am not thread crapping as I am new here. ( But am an Ultimate Member over at TechIMO for F@H) Having an issue they can't [apparently] assist on this one issue.

Running an XFX GTS 250 in a rig I built ( first one actually ) CoolerMaster Full ATX tower, E2160 duo @ 1.80gHZ, 4 GB OZR mem, Foxconn ( Napa ) mobo, ST3200 SATA 320 gb, 850W Corsair PSU, Blue Orb cooler, Vista Home Premium (sp3). 

Using EVGA Precision for monitoring temps and what little OC that I do. FahMon is where the problem comes to light. Running the F@H 6.23 Client as a service under windows as well as the due CPU. Only one CPU providing a measly 106PPD. The GTS 250 will give me 555-6K PPD BUT, immediately after getting a WU I get the red flag, "HUNG" in parenthesis and PPD drops back to 106PPD.

I stop the service, restart it every time and it goes to yellow but with all data fields back and the PPD back to 5-7 ppd, depending on the WU(s).

I have considered uninstalling and re-installing the service. Right now the core is at 803, shader at 1997 and the mem clock at 1180.

Any ideas out there?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 19, 2010)

Networker4321 said:


> Hope I am not thread crapping as I am new here. ( But am an Ultimate Member over at TechIMO for F@H) Having an issue they can't [apparently] assist on this one issue.
> 
> Running an XFX GTS 250 in a rig I built ( first one actually ) CoolerMaster Full ATX tower, E2160 duo @ 1.80gHZ, 4 GB OZR mem, Foxconn ( Napa ) mobo, ST3200 SATA 320 gb, 850W Corsair PSU, Blue Orb cooler, Vista Home Premium (sp3).
> 
> ...



Uninstall the service and install the *console client*. I would jettison Fahmon and use HFM.net for monitoring. I also saw your posts @ Techimo and you have the telltale signs of a driver crash. I'm sure it's due to the high clocks on you card. Make sure you rule out that possibility before moving on.


----------



## Networker4321 (Jul 19, 2010)

Buck,

Thanks for the response. We only have 21 folders left over here out of 450 members. It's a dying art over here with the exception of newbs wanting a "build list" ( Which we accommodate ).

I will slow down the clock speed first on the 250, it's at 64C, fairly cool compared to the 295 duo which is perking away at 15K PPD right now,if that doesn't work I will pursue the next, slightly more drastic steps. 

Really appreciate the return post.   The majority of my real expertise is in networking. I have been a Sales consultant 25 years. But i love building rigs for folding!


Hope to be able to return the favor.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 19, 2010)

Networker4321 said:


> Buck,
> 
> Thanks for the response. We only have 21 folders left over here out of 450 members. It's a dying art over here with the exception of newbs wanting a "build list" ( Which we accommodate ).
> 
> ...



Is that GTX 295 running stock?


----------



## Networker4321 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hertz,

It's a dual GTX 295 but yes, I have it cranked up about 15 points to 576,1242 and 1008 on the core/shader,mem, It is folding today at 15K PPD. Awsome board, running under an E7500, 2.93GHZ Intel duo core. 4GB Gold standard OZR mem and the best mobo in my experience. Gigabyte GA-EP45-P45, 1000W Rosewill PSU and GPU3 is an 8500 GT which FahMon treats like a CPU, either that or I am getting sh_y jobs that take 3 days to complete for 76 points,,,

Looks like you are a folder. Any other questions, let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 19, 2010)

Networker4321 said:


> Hertz,
> 
> It's a dual GTX 295 but yes, I have it cranked up about 15 points to 576,1242 and 1008 on the core/shader,mem, It is folding today at 15K PPD. Awsome board, running under an E7500, 2.93GHZ Intel duo core. 4GB Gold standard OZR mem and the best mobo in my experience. Gigabyte GA-EP45-P45, 1000W Rosewill PSU and GPU3 is an 8500 GT which FahMon treats like a CPU, either that or I am getting sh_y jobs that take 3 days to complete for 76 points,,,
> 
> ...



On your GTX 295, do you have a fan in the middle or on the end?  Just wondering if you have dual pcb's or one on your card.


----------



## Networker4321 (Jul 19, 2010)

dual pcb's, had to go look at the fan, good thing there is a window on that side, it's in the middle. Gave $509 for it on NewEgg last October. It IS a sweet card.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jul 19, 2010)

Networker4321 said:


> dual pcb's, had to go look at the fan, good thing there is a window on that side, it's in the middle. Gave $509 for it on NewEgg last October. It IS a sweet card.



You have a single pcb, with two GPUs.  Meaning that half of your exhaust goes into your case.  It's called a GTX 295 co-op.  I have a GTX 275 co-op(GTS 250/GTX 275)


----------



## popswala (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking at recent post (by networker4321). I noticed my PPD seems to always be diff. I find it odd that it hasn't gone over 200. At this moment its at 39.73. I'm also running a gts 250. In fact I have 2 in there but there not connected by sli. I'm currently waiting for a flex bridge cause the sli tabs aren't in line. That sucks. I have my sys under system specs. My alienware laptop w/ dual 260m is getting round 800 PPD w/o overclock since I haven't figured how to unlock that option. On my dual gts 250's my overclock on them is:

Core: 845
Shader: 2098
Memory: 1150
GPU1 temp: 47
GPU2 temp:  34

Any idea on how to raise the PPD? I've been actively folding on both pc's since my first post in this thread. And I've been slowly moving up. Feeling pretty good bout that. lol. I noticed that alot of ppl have higher points w/ low WU's. I'm getting low points on each WU. Does having a higher PPD increase points for each WU? jw. Cause if that's the case then I definitely need to raise that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 19, 2010)

Pops, you're running the uni-processor client. You want the GPU client, follow the directions here. (directions for Vista apply to Win7) Good news is that you should be good for ~10,000 - 12,000 PPD, which would put you in the top 20 on the team!

You could also get more points from your CPU if you wanted.  You would need to switch to the SMP2 client.  If you want to do this, but still want the job you're working on to complete,  shut down the client, put a -pause at the end of the target line in the shortcut properties and restart the client.  It will stop when finished with the WU it's working on and wait for further instructions. (you could then delete that client if you wanted to)  For SMP2, go to this page, scroll down to where it says "Windows XP/2003/Vista/2008/7 SMP2 client console version *Read this Install Guide first!*(and Passkey Information)" for MPICH , not Deino, and follow the instructions given.  SMP is harder to install and requires attention to detail.  Having installed the GPU clients will make it easier, but pay attention to the details.  You will need a passkey for SMP to get the bonuses, but not for the GPU client.

Will someone else post expected PPD with (his) CPU, please?

There's another option for the CPU.  Many here Fold on their GPU's and Crunch (WCG) on their CPU's.  If you're interested, just say so and I'm sure CP will help you out.  Right CP?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 19, 2010)

He's not going to get much out of that 9600BE folding (I can't remember if I even folded mine when I had it) but it will do some decent crunching.


----------



## popswala (Jul 19, 2010)

I followed everything exact. I have two gpu's up and running. I'm using FAHmon also. On there it shows points at 450 for both gpu's WU. the PPD is showing 0.00*. ? huh. I can tell there doing something cause the gpu1 temp is up but not gpu2 temp. Must be better cooling since both progress is at 1%. I know diff tasks = diff pnts. 450 is a lil higher then 106 that I normally got. lol. But there's no PPD and I thought it was going to be a bigger leap in pnts then that.

I wanted to get a better cpu like a 965 but that seemed a lil steep at time so I snatched what I thought was a decent x4 at the time. I would crunch cpu but if its not gonna do much, then I'll just stick w/ gpu's for now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 19, 2010)

The WU is worth 450 points.  If the PPD shows 0.00, wait for a least 3 frames and it should show a respectful PPD.  So, do you have 2 clients running, one for each GPU?


----------



## popswala (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep. I got 2 clients running. GPU1 and GPU2. That was actually pretty easy. 

I'm curious, I also fold on my laptop which has dual 260m sli with 9400gt onboard. Should I do the same thing (running dual clients) or is laptops diff? That 1's getting round 755pnts. I don't use the laptop. Its just sittin there folding away.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 19, 2010)

Laptop should be the same.  Watch those temps!


----------



## Networker4321 (Jul 19, 2010)

popswala said:


> Yep. I got 2 clients running. GPU1 and GPU2. That was actually pretty easy.
> 
> I'm curious, I also fold on my laptop which has dual 260m sli with 9400gt onboard. Should I do the same thing (running dual clients) or is laptops diff? That 1's getting round 755pnts. I don't use the laptop. Its just sittin there folding away.



I use the simple SMP client for folding on notebooks. How do you fit 260's and 9400gt. Onboard? New to me and I thought I knew folding?

Thanks,


----------



## popswala (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol. I have an alienware. I wish I waited a lil on getting it tho since not to long after I got mine they came out with the i7 in them. Mine has the c2d p8600 2.4GHz.


----------



## popswala (Jul 19, 2010)

I was able 2 get 1 client running on the laptop. Its PPD is 3K+. nice. But can't get 2nd client running. I get error saying cudart.dll was not found. Cuda is installed. Client1 is up and running. any ideas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2010)

You're in new territory for us.  I don't recall anyone here with something like that.  Search for that error on http://foldingforum.org/


----------



## msgclb (Jul 20, 2010)

popswala said:


> I was able 2 get 1 client running on the laptop. Its PPD is 3K+. nice. But can't get 2nd client running. I get error saying cudart.dll was not found. Cuda is installed. Client1 is up and running. any ideas?



The file cudart.dll should be installed in your folding folder where you run the fah6 application. A long time ago I had this running XP. A Google search for 'cudart.dll was not found' might give you some ideas.

Since client one is running then there's a 100% chance that cudart.dll is in that folder. If you made a second folder for the 2nd gpu using the same install method then cudart.dll should be in that folder. It could be both clients are trying to run from the same folder and the second client can't see cudart.dll because it's being used. Check the following...

Did you configure the first gpu client parameter using -gpu 0 and the second -gpu 1?
Did you use different machine ID # for the two gpus? i.e. 2 for gpu #1 and 3 for gpu #2?

What OS and were are the clients located? The folding client won't work on some gpus if there's not a monitor or dummy vga connector. I'm out of ideas!


----------



## popswala (Jul 20, 2010)

I found the file. Copied it and stuck it in diff folders till I got to work. lol. I have the 2nd client up and running.

2nd client on desktop won't run now. "[04:00:53] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours." I tried reloading it it and got nothing. I did get a sys unstable shutting down. So I turned the clocks down a lil and I'm back 2 this error. Had it for some time now. Any ideas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2010)

pops, which system are you talking about?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

popswala said:


> I found the file. Copied it and stuck it in diff folders till I got to work. lol. I have the 2nd client up and running.
> 
> 2nd client on desktop won't run now. "[04:00:53] EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours." I tried reloading it it and got nothing. I did get a sys unstable shutting down. So I turned the clocks down a lil and I'm back 2 this error. Had it for some time now. Any ideas?



are you using a dummy plug or a 2nd screen on the 2nd card? Do you have the desktop extended? I had that problem before when i ran dual cards. Also don't forget the 
-gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flags if you haven't already.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> are you using a dummy plug or a 2nd screen on the 2nd card? Do you have the desktop extended? I had that problem before when i ran dual cards. Also don't forget the
> -gpu 0 and -gpu 1 flags if you haven't already.



I've run my 2 9600GSO's without anything connected to the second card.  Problems start when you get to the third GPU.  If anything, pops' OC is too high.


----------



## popswala (Jul 20, 2010)

Problems with desktop. Sys specs. I did a slight overclock so i dont get flicks or tears. The cards arent connected sli. Waitin on flex bridge. I tried lowerin lil by lil thinkin that'll help. Im gonna see if itll run at stock in the mornin. 


The laptops fine now. That runnin 2 clents.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 20, 2010)

popswala said:


> Problems with desktop. Sys specs. I did a slight overclock so i dont get flicks or tears. The cards arent connected sli. Waitin on flex bridge. I tried lowerin lil by lil thinkin that'll help. Im gonna see if itll run at stock in the mornin.
> 
> 
> The laptops fine now. That runnin 2 clents.



this may sound stupid but enable SLI and give it a try. IIRC you can enable SLI without the bridge.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 20, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> IIRC you can enable SLI without the bridge.




With the newer Nvidia drivers yes you can without the bridge


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm just going to redo the whole install on here. I did it 1st on here then the laptop from memory and that 1s running. can't get 2nd client running on here. I updated the nvidia drivers 2day. And sli is enabled w/o bridge so I dunno what else it is. I tried redoing the install on 2nd client with the folders and shortcut and got errors saying start in/target don't exist when i'm looking right at the folder. So i'm just going to redo the whole set up. client1 also.

I was doing something right. I moved up 200 spots in under 2wks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 21, 2010)

popswala said:


> I'm just going to redo the whole install on here. I did it 1st on here then the laptop from memory and that 1s running. can't get 2nd client running on here. I updated the nvidia drivers 2day. And sli is enabled w/o bridge so I dunno what else it is. I tried redoing the install on 2nd client with the folders and shortcut and got errors saying start in/target don't exist when i'm looking right at the folder. So i'm just going to redo the whole set up. client1 also.
> 
> I was doing something right. I moved up 200 spots in under 2wks.



You will scream up the list if you get 2 GTS250's and 1 GTX260m going.


----------



## popswala (Jul 21, 2010)

lol. I'm trying to. I spend alot of time on this site and figured I'd give a lil something back. heres where I come to stay up on new stuff and reviews. look round the forums 2 learn things and better my mind. I'm always tryin to learn more bout pcs. Theres no way I'll know as much as u guys tho. You all sure have helped me alot on here. I've moved up the list pretty decent I think.

The laptop has dual 260m sli. My desktop system specs has the dual 250's.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jul 24, 2010)

Ok so I have my 5870 Matrix folding and it seems to be folding just fine. Thing is I have my CPU SMP client folding as well and it tends to terminate early which it has never done before. At first it was my GPU that was doing that but I changed ID's to make sure they both weren't the same and now when I run my GPU Client parallel to my CPU SMP client CPU just terminates early. 

I am clueless.

I've tried googling not much on it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok so I have my 5870 Matrix folding and it seems to be folding just fine. Thing is I have my CPU SMP client folding as well and it tends to terminate early which it has never done before. At first it was my GPU that was doing that but I changed ID's to make sure they both weren't the same and now when I run my GPU Client parallel to my CPU SMP client CPU just terminates early.
> 
> I am clueless.
> 
> I've tried googling not much on it.



Same issue I was having when i installed my GX2, not sure if it's your same issue but here I go:

When I extracted the F@H folder you know you have to create a shortcut of the F@H application to your desktop.  Well what I was doing is that I was creating two of the same shortcuts instead of one that was from folder labeled GPU 0 and one from GPU 1.  So yeah in the desktop I would name them respectively but they both pointed to the same folder.  It was something I was overlooking.  Not sure if you issue can relate as I have no clue on how you setup a CPU client, but you might want to look into that and see if this might help in anyway.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 1, 2010)

I don't know if that has already been covered, but I just installed and tried out the new 2.3 Beta client for the CPU console.  Install works find, built more like the standard system, but now the computer does not use 100% of the CPU.  It detects all 4 cores, and is using all 4 cores, but it hovers around 68% usage.

Config:  CPU for 100% use, set a Low Priority, Normal mode, and has the "-smp" tag on the shortcut.

Did I overlook something during the install or should I just not be using the new 2.3 Beta client?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 1, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I don't know if that has already been covered, but I just installed and tried out the new 2.3 Beta client for the CPU console.  Install works find, built more like the standard system, but now the computer does not use 100% of the CPU.  It detects all 4 cores, and is using all 4 cores, but it hovers around 68% usage.
> 
> Config:  CPU for 100% use, set a Low Priority, Normal mode, and has the "-smp" tag on the shortcut.
> 
> Did I overlook something during the install or should I just not be using the new 2.3 Beta client?



I'm guessing that your referring to the Windows SMP client installation (v6.30) and the v6.30 SMP client referenced.

I believe you should use...
Config:  CPU for 100% use, set a Idle Priority, Big mode, and has the "-smp" tag on the shortcut.

I downloaded this client and I'm testing it on an Intel 920. It's running 8 cores @ 100%. The only changes that I made are...

User Name [Anonymous]? Me!!!

Team Number [0]? 50711

Passkey []? My Passkey

Acceptable size of work assignment and work result packets (bigger units
 may have large memory demands) -- 'small' is <5MB, 'normal' is <10MB, and
 'big' is >10MB (small/normal/big) [normal]? big

Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? yes

Core Priority (idle/low) [idle]? idle

For the short-cut I used: -smp -verbosity 9

The one thing I did notice is that it loaded v2.22 so I don't know if there would be a difference with v2.3.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 2, 2010)

msgclb said:


> I'm guessing that your referring to the Windows SMP client installation (v6.30) and the v6.30 SMP client referenced.
> 
> I believe you should use...
> Config:  CPU for 100% use, set a Idle Priority, Big mode, and has the "-smp" tag on the shortcut.
> ...



I tried Core Priority @ idle, no difference.  I do see your have "-verbosity 9" as an extra thing I don't.  Is that i7 or more than 4 core only?  I am going to try changing the priority back to idle and add the verbosity option.

Update:  Tried, did not change.  I have checked the FAH home and it said the client should be running a multithreaded program called blahblah "a3".  Mine is running "a0", which I am now assuming is not right.

Update:  Reinstalled from scratch, copy/pasted my config file.  It reinstalled itself with "a3" this time, and now everything is gravy.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## popswala (Aug 2, 2010)

I find it odd That both of my rigs stopped working. everything I tried didn't work. reinstalled everything. What did work is deleting and re-adding my clients on FAHmon. I don't know what caused this. 

I still can't get my 2nd gpu running on desktop though. I have them connected via sli bridge now. I did the adding monitors and expanding desktop but that just locks up my rig and I have to restart. I tried the dummy vga. That did nothing. I'm out of ideas. Any suggestions?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Trying to get my GTX 460 set up to see if it can handle folding while OC'ed. Is there anything special to do with these cards? 







It finally got to 1%. Is this basically downloading all the stuff I need to start folding? It sure is taking a while longer than I remember it taking in the past.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Trying to get my GTX 460 set up to see if it can handle folding while OC'ed. Is there anything special to do with these cards?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/Capture007989.jpg
> 
> It finally got to 1%. Is this basically downloading all the stuff I need to start folding? It sure is taking a while longer than I remember it taking in the past.



Don't remember seen the client ever say something like that, mine usually just downloaded work and then said starting GUI and bam, folding it goes.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

That's what I remember. Still going. Really slow.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

hmm, unless it's that particular WU that causes the client to display that text, I've never seen mine display that


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 2, 2010)

DanishDevil said:


> Trying to get my GTX 460 set up to see if it can handle folding while OC'ed. Is there anything special to do with these cards?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100802/Capture007989.jpg
> 
> It finally got to 1%. Is this basically downloading all the stuff I need to start folding? It sure is taking a while longer than I remember it taking in the past.



I may be wrong, and others will correct me if I am, but it looks like the SMP (CPU) client you have running, not the GPU client.  You'll also need the new GPU3 client for the new Nvidia cards.  See this thread for instructions.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 2, 2010)

NastyHabits said:


> I may be wrong, and others will correct me if I am, but it looks like the SMP (CPU) client you have running, not the GPU client.  You'll also need the new GPU3 client for the new Nvidia cards.  See this thread for instructions.



If so, good eye.  I've never ran the CPU client so I wouldn't know


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Got the GPU3 client running now. I really have no idea what I was running before. I tried to follow Buck's stickied guide, but I guess it's a bit out of date.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 2, 2010)

Got it. Stock:






Overclocked:






Pulling almost as much as my GTX 285s did back in the day. Not bad!

Edit: Better PPD now that it's been OC'ed for a little bit and FahMon caught up:


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 3, 2010)

10K PPD.  Very nice indeed.  I'm impressed.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 3, 2010)

Me too. I didn't expect that from a $200 retail card. And that's practically on a stock i5 650.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2010)

I just pulled my EVGA GTX 460 from an AMD rig and will be installing it in an Q6600 rig starting tonight. Using EVGA Precision readings this was my OC...

Core: 814 MHz
Shader: 1628 MHz
Memory: 1600 MHz

As I install this card I'll post info about the build.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2010)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1978555&postcount=8868


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1978555&postcount=8868



yea, yea, we know


----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> yea, yea, we know





Do I detect a hint of something somewhere in there


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2010)

While trying to set up my Q6600 GTX 460 rig it kept crashing with the blue screen of death. Not believing that this was an OS or driver conflict I finally checked the memory only to see a sea of red! It seems that I unintentionally OC the memory when I configured the BIOS. I've now straighten that out but it's too late to continue this tonight or this morning.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> While trying to set up my Q6600 GTX 460 rig it kept crashing with the blue screen of death. Not believing that this was an OS or driver conflict I finally checked the memory only to see a sea of red! It seems that I unintentionally OC the memory when I configured the BIOS. I've now straighten that out but it's too late to continue this tonight or this morning.



  At least you're not folding for the chimp.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2010)

The first thing I do when configuring my GPU3 clients is make sure that I have the latest NVIDIA Driver for my GTX 400 cards. In my case it's 258.96.

After verifying  the card is stable I need to set up the GPU3 client. They can be found here. I'd use the appropriate v6.31 console client for your OS.

After I've unzipped the file I rename the client fah6. Then create a short-cut, add the -configonly flag, run the short-cut and configure the client using the following options.






Here's my GPU3 client running.






You'll notice that I use HFM.NET to monitor the progress of my GPU3 client.

When this WU completes I'll start OCing my GTX 460.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> When this WU completes I'll start OCing my GTX 460.



It that why you have that -oneunit flag on there?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2010)

bogmali said:


> It that why you have that -oneunit flag on there?



Yes


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 3, 2010)

I asked before what the difference is between -pause and -oneunit and I don't recall getting an answer.  Does the client exit after the WU is done with -oneunit?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I asked before what the difference is between -pause and -oneunit and I don't recall getting an answer.  Does the client exit after the WU is done with -oneunit?



I don't know what -pause does but the client will exit after the WU is done with -oneunit.

It was hard to find but check here.



> -oneunit
> Instruct the client to quit following the completion of one work unit.





> -pause
> Pause after finishing and trying to send current unit. Allows a user to shut down after finishing a unit, by pressing Ctrl-C, without then getting new work to process. This is recommended if you are planning on shutting down your machine for a long time (e.g. for a vacation), or are planning to un/re-install F@H after finishing the currently processing work unit.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2010)

This is my initial OC of my GTX 460.






Does OCing the memory help the PPD?


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Does OCing the memory help the PPD?



No, or so little that it is not worth it. Go for 850/1700 so we can compair. I do 00:49 TPF (10.776) with that setting.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Does OCing the memory help the PPD?



It's all about the shaders but OCing the memory as well adds to the stability of the OC


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> No, or so little that it is not worth it. Go for 850/1700 so we can compair. I do 00:49 TPF (10.776) with that setting.



What is this that I'm to compare against?



bogmali said:


> It's all about the shaders but OCing the memory as well adds to the stability of the OC



Say what?

I've got my GTX 460 at 850/1700/1900 running a stability test. Default is 675/1350/1800. I'll be gone for awhile but when I return if this doesn't crash I'll start the folding client.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 3, 2010)

msgclb said:


> What is this that I'm to compare against?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are comparing my new 768 MB 460 MSI to your new card. I left my memory at 1800 and that seems to be stable. Been folding for 4 days now.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 3, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> We are comparing my new 768 MB 460 MSI to your new card. I left my memory at 1800 and that seems to be stable. Been folding for 4 days now.



Then I would hope my EVGA 768MB 460 would at least match your card. Let's see what it did...







You beat me!

I'm setting my memory back to 1800 and trying again!

I'm getting the same results so I will run 850/1700/1800 full time.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 4, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Then I would hope my EVGA 768MB 460 would at least match your card. Let's see what it did...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100803/FAH-2010-08-03-3-GTX-460-GPU3.jpg
> 
> You beat me!



No I didn't. The 10632 is 1 second slower per frame then the 10629 and 10633 which at the time were my reference point.


----------



## KieX (Aug 6, 2010)

Erm, I keep getting errors and can't seem to fold with the 460's. I downloaded the GPU3 software and installed it but nothing. Could someone let me know how to install GPU3 properly please? Or following the GPU2 guide on this subforum.. what should be done differently for GPU3?


----------



## msgclb (Aug 7, 2010)

KieX said:


> Erm, I keep getting errors and can't seem to fold with the 460's. I downloaded the GPU3 software and installed it but nothing. Could someone let me know how to install GPU3 properly please? Or following the GPU2 guide on this subforum.. what should be done differently for GPU3?



If you're using 2 GTX 460 cards then the problem may be a conflict in how you set up the clients.

This is the main GPU3 forum.
GPU3 beta (nVidia) OpenMM

But I'd recommend you go here.
GPU2 -> GPU3 Transition Guide For Windows + Link To Linux


Make sure you download the GPU3 client for your OS.

The recommended driver for folding the GTX 460 is the Nvidia GeForce Forceware 258.96 WHQL that I get from here.

When using multiple instances make sure you use -gpu 0 & -gpu 1. Also make sure your Machine IDs are different such as 2 & 3.

When I set up a new client I rename the application to fah6.

The only changes that I make are the following.

 Acceptable size of work assignment and work result packets (bigger units
 may have large memory demands) -- 'small' is <5MB, 'normal' is <10MB, and
 'big' is >10MB (small/normal/big) [normal]? big

 Core Priority (idle/low) [idle]? low

 Machine ID (1-16) [2]? 2 (for the first and 3 for the 2nd card)

Hopefully that will get you running.

This was a recent GTX 460 GPU3.


----------



## KieX (Aug 7, 2010)

msgclb said:


> If you're using 2 GTX 460 cards then the problem may be a conflict in how you set up the clients.
> 
> This is the main GPU3 forum.
> GPU3 beta (nVidia) OpenMM
> ...



Thanks, I'll try this out, hopefully I can start pumping out work this weekend again


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 10, 2010)

Guys I wonder if I am doing this right lol. 

I am running a 9800GTX with the GPU client, and then I also have the F@H CPU client running. Also I have BOINC runnning off the same system maxed......O forget what CPU I have...It was the first 100dollar quad from AMD that has no L3 cache. Nothing is OCed.

Am I asking to much out of my system? It seems like I have OK scores.....


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=DaMulta50711


----------



## theonedub (Aug 10, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Guys I wonder if I am doing this right lol.
> 
> I am running a 9800GTX with the GPU client, and then I also have the F@H CPU client running. Also I have BOINC runnning off the same system maxed......O forget what CPU I have...It was the first 100dollar quad from AMD that has no L3 cache. Nothing is OCed.
> 
> ...



You should really be sticking to either WCG or F@H for the CPU and not both. They are both very CPU intensive apps and should not be running together. You can continue to run the F@H client on the GPU though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 10, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Guys I wonder if I am doing this right lol.
> 
> I am running a 9800GTX with the GPU client, and then I also have the F@H CPU client running. Also I have BOINC runnning off the same system maxed......O forget what CPU I have...It was the first 100dollar quad from AMD that has no L3 cache. Nothing is OCed.
> 
> ...



Don't try to run BOINC and F@H CPU at the same time.  Most around here would recommend that you BOINC the CPU and F@H the GPU.


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 10, 2010)

Yea the system is maxed, but everything seems to be doing OK. I've had it this way for over a month now. IF I game(I never game on PC) I have to turn off the GPU/F@H CPU, or it just runs like dirt.

I wish I could tell it to BONIC one day, and then F@H the other. I guess I could run 2 cores on F@H, and the other 2 cores on BONIC.


----------



## popswala (Aug 19, 2010)

I finally got some diff resistors to do the dummy adapter.  I go into display to extend desktop to 3rd screen but it still shows not connected. If i do extend both screens go black and have to reset pc to get back. I think having dual monitors is giving me the trouble. Any way around this? Should I try having one monitor per card and a dummy plug in the middle? I doubt it'll work since the dummy plug can't show I have 3 monitors now. So yeah, I'm only folding on one card in sli at moment.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> I intstalled the client to run F@H on my CPU to start with, filled in all the details except a passkey.
> 
> Now it seems to download a work packet, then just sits at 0 out of XXXXXXX <0%>
> 
> ...



(from http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=129242 )

Welcome.  Your 6000+ will take some time to complete a frame, so, how long did you wait and did you look in task manager to see if your system was loaded?  You also need a passkey to get the bonus points for the CPU client only.  A 4830 will F@H, but you need to follow the instructions here.  If you have problems with step 5, read my post #24 in that thread.  Trying to F@H CPU and F@H GPU (on an ATI card, not Nvidia) will be hard.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2010)

pops, do you have both monitors hooked up to one card?


----------



## popswala (Aug 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> pops, do you have both monitors hooked up to one card?



yep. I know on my laptop it shows the display is extended across three screens even tho its only using one. And that shows the the order is one, three, two. When I did that on the desktop. It shows the same screen configure order but I'm using dual monitors so it turns the main display black and turn the second display off. Have to restart to get back to default.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't have much time to help this week, and I've never used dual monitors, but I would suggest trying to move the one monitor to the second card and see what happens.  Or disconnect the second monitor completely.  You should not need a dummy plug for 2 cards and you can F@H with SLI activated.  Next week I could try this with my GSO's.


----------



## popswala (Aug 24, 2010)

Well I just tried it again since I can't sleep. I have both monitors connected one per gpu. I did the detect displays and it shows 3 monitors in one, three, two order. I look in nvidia control under sli config and it only shows two monitors, one per card with nothing else connected on the other dvi between them. I look under set up multiple mon's and it only shows the two. So only the diplay setting under desktop will show three monitors. I opened fahmon and it says the 2nd gpu: Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE then switched to EUE limit exceeded. Pausing 24 hours.

So thats a no go on the 2nd gpu. It took several switching and configuring to get the three monitors to show. I have no idea why only the first one will work and not the other. I tired this when I first got the 2nd gpu before putting on the bridge so that didn't work w/o it.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 24, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (from http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=129242 )
> 
> Welcome.  Your 6000+ will take some time to complete a frame, so, how long did you wait and did you look in task manager to see if your system was loaded?  You also need a passkey to get the bonus points for the CPU client only.  A 4830 will F@H, but you need to follow the instructions here.  If you have problems with step 5, read my post #24 in that thread.  Trying to F@H CPU and F@H GPU (on an ATI card, not Nvidia) will be hard.



It is now working, oh well hex core time at Christmas. I've got the 5770 folding away but the 4830 gives a driver error for some reason. Will have to look into it further.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2010)

popswala said:


> Any ideas anyone?



Look at where you have your monitor connected on each card (DVI connection). If both cards have dual DVI connectors, the first card's DVI output are numbered 1 and 2 while the 2nd card is 3 and 4. More than likely you are tapping into both ports on your 1st card (reason for the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error). When you hit detect, it should give you options 1, 2, 3, and 4. Select 3 (extend it need be) and hit apply and you should start folding on the 2nd card


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 24, 2010)

Contrary to what I said before, it's my 4830 that will fold and my 5770 that won't.

My only thought is that my 5770 is connected to two monitors, one via DVI and the other HDMI, could this be the issue?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 24, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> My only thought is that my 5770 is connected to two monitors, one via DVI and the other HDMI, could this be the issue?



Look at my post above yours This could also apply to your situation


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Look at where you have your monitor connected on each card (DVI connection). If both cards have dual DVI connectors, the first card's DVI output are numbered 1 and 3 while the 2nd card is 2 and 4. More than likely you are tapping into both ports on your 1st card (reason for the UNSTABLE_MACHINE error). When you hit detect, it should give you options 1, 2, 3, and 4. Select 3 (extend it need be) and hit apply and you should start folding on the 2nd card



That's how its set up.  They do only have dual dvi +svid. It shows that I'm using monitors one and three. The second one isn't in the middle but to the right of three. If I turn off sli in nvidia ctrl pnl then I can move the mouse way off screen like there is a third one but then my display's get kinda weird. I do hear the fan spin up so it must be active then. I'm currently trying to do all this on my main rig which is my gaming rig. I'll be building another rig shortly when I get all the parts together. So I'll have a dedicated rig to folding/crunching. 

I'm just trying to get all that I can now. Plus I don't want to lose my badge that I worked sooo hard for. lol. I do enjoy doing what I can for a good cause and I like being a part of this community.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 25, 2010)

popswala said:


> That's how its set up.  They do only have dual dvi +svid. It shows that I'm using monitors one and three. The second one isn't in the middle but to the right of three. If I turn off sli in nvidia ctrl pnl then I can move the mouse way off screen like there is a third one but then my display's get kinda weird. I do hear the fan spin up so it must be active then. I'm currently trying to do all this on my main rig which is my gaming rig. I'll be building another rig shortly when I get all the parts together. So I'll have a dedicated rig to folding/crunching.
> 
> I'm just trying to get all that I can now. Plus I don't want to lose my badge that I worked sooo hard for. lol. I do enjoy doing what I can for a good cause and I like being a part of this community.



I'm confused.  Are you trying to set up 3 gpu's on one board, with dual monitors and sli?


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

dual gpu in sli w/ dual monitors


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

I should work since he has a second monitor on the 2nd card (which takes the place of a dummy plug).


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

so having dual monitors with one per gpu should allow me to fold on both w/o the need of a dummy plug ? i have no idea why its not working then.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

popswala said:


> so having dual monitors with one per gpu should allow me to fold on both w/o the need of a dummy plug ? i have no idea why its not working then.



Yes, that's correct.  I had it like this when folding with my 5770's.  Did you disable SLI?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

I fired up my main rig to fold using my 2 8800GTS 512 and here is a screenie....







The only difference between my setup and yours is that you physically have a 2nd monitor hooked up to the 2nd GPU while I only have a dummy plug. Oh and I have SLI disabled.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

what driver version?


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

For now I'm only using 197.45.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

eh, pops, what driver version?


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

i just turned off sli and i have them extended (mouse goes way off screen). but it still doesn't fold on the 2nd gpu. gpu1 usage is 99% while gpu2 is 0%. All I get on gpu2 is EUE limit exceeded.

most recent driver 258.96


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

popswala said:


> i just turned off sli and i have them extended (mouse goes way off screen). but it still doesn't fold on the 2nd gpu. gpu1 usage is 99% while gpu2 is 0%. All I get on gpu2 is EUE limit exceeded.
> 
> most recent driver 258.96



You sure your shortcuts and directories are done correctly?  machine ID i believe has to be different as well.  Tags on the shortcut, etc.


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

yep. i did the same on my laptop and thats working. it has sli also. the gpu2 was working cause its at 74% then it got stuck. been that way for some time now. i don't know what happened.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

popswala said:


> i just turned off sli and i have them extended (mouse goes way off screen). but it still doesn't fold on the 2nd gpu. gpu1 usage is 99% while gpu2 is 0%. All I get on gpu2 is EUE limit exceeded.
> 
> most recent driver 258.96



Would you post a screen shot of the properties for your client shortcuts, please?


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

http://img.techpowerup.org/100825/folding setup.png


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok pops, most of us run the console clients.  Here is Stanford's directions for a multi-GPU system with the systray client.  I think the consensus around here is that you are having a problem with either machine ID or -GPU 0 / -gpu 1 configuration.  If you can't get the systray clients to work, delete the clients and start over with the console clients.  We will then be a good resource for you.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ok pops, most of us run the console clients.  Here is Stanford's directions for a multi-GPU system with the systray client.  I think the consensus around here is that you are having a problem with either machine ID or -GPU 0 / -gpu 1 configuration.  If you can't get the systray clients to work, delete the clients and start over with the console clients.  We will then be a good resource for you.



+1 for console client and starting over.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=520769


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Ok pops, most of us run the console clients



Now how in the hell did I neglect to ask this question? Good eye TBBB, I guess my screenie doesn't help either cause you're running systray Pops. Run the console clients (just like everyone else said) and you should be good to go with both cards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

I wish F@H was as easy as WCG, I had my fair share of issues setting up.  Hopefuly pops gets them figures out soon.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

hertz9753 said:


> +1 for console client and starting over.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=520769



pops, starting over does not mean a new username.

Points to try to get your existing clients working:
Target line for GPU0: "C:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu (you have a 1 here)\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0
Target line for GPU1: "C:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu (you have a 2 here)\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1
Machine ID's: 1 is for CPU, 2-16 is for GPU.  It does not matter what numbers are used, just that they are different.

The other thing that I just noticed is that you have your clients labeled GPU1 and GPU2.  If you are using -gpu 1 and -gpu 2 in your target line, that will cause problems.  Your GPU's are GPU 0 and GPU 1 because computers don't know how to count; They start at 0.


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm redoing it all right now. I hope it'll work this time. It was working for a lil bit. Cause gpu2 stopped at 74% but never started back up. Just kept getting that eue limit thingie. Should I leave sli off or should it work with it still on? Cause I'd hate to go back and forth when I wana get my game on. lol.

http://img.techpowerup.org/100825/folding console.png


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

What I did is make two folders in C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home (gpu0 and gpu1). I put the console install in both. Installed separate. Configured both in the advanced settings. Changed gpu id gpu1=2/gpu2=3. I opened fahmon and hfm.net and added the clients. Both gpu's monitors and console is showing the same progress for both. Either of them is doing nothing now.

Is there a way to tweak them so they specifically focus on either gpu? Because I was only able to fold on gpu1. Now it shows that gpu2 is trying to do something while gpu1 is not. Should I not mess with advance settings and leave them to default? I did that first and gpu2 ran right through a fold while gpu1 sat there. I went through advance just to change id and now their doing nothing.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

popswala said:


> Changed gpu id gpu1=2/gpu2=3.



Are you confusing the GPU numbering scheme and machine ID?  You have GPU 0 and GPU 1 with machine ID's 2 and 3.

Get one client running and verify and then shut it down.  Get the other client running and verify before restarting the first client.


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you confusing the GPU numbering scheme and machine ID?  You have GPU 0 and GPU 1 with machine ID's 2 and 3.
> 
> Get one client running and verify and then shut it down.  Get the other client running and verify before restarting the first client.



sorry, thats what i meant (machine id). reinstalled them to double check. machine id is gpu0=2/gpu1=3. by installing them with default settings they both show id 1.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

popswala said:


> Is there a way to tweak them so they specifically focus on either gpu? Because I was only able to fold on gpu1.



Do you have -gpu 0 at the end of the target line for one client and -gpu 1 for the other?  That is what you have to do with multi-gpu Folding and it does lock that client to that GPU.



popswala said:


> reinstalled them to double check.



Do you know about -configonly?  To change your configuration, you do not have to reinstall, just put -configonly at the end of your target line and it will re-run the configuration and then exit.  You have to remove the -configonly to get the client to proceed to work.

Other "command line" options: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/console-userguide.html


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you have -gpu 0 at the end of the target line for one client and -gpu 1 for the other?  That is what you have to do with multi-gpu Folding and it does lock that client to that GPU.



Here's the target: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu0\Folding@home-gpu0.exe". Add -gpu 0 after the " or within them right after the .exe? Cause I tried it several ways and it says its not valid.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

Put a space in there between home and -gpu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

popswala said:


> Here's the target: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu0\Folding@home-gpu0.exe". Add -gpu 0 after the " or within them right after the .exe? Cause I tried it several ways and it says its not valid.



???Folding@home-gpu0.exe??? Did you change the name of the .exe file?  Hey finally found this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1506804&postcount=8 see if that helps.  All you needed to do to the target line was add a space-gpuspace0 for GPU0 and space-gpuspace1 for GPU1 after what was already in the target line.

Target: "C:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0
Target: "C:\Program Files\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Put a space in there between home and -gpu



Did that. It wouldn't let me at first. Had to put the space in the folder and the .exe for both of them. I started them up and they both say "extra sse boost ok". Their writing files really slow.

http://img.techpowerup.org/100825/folding console1.png


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh man I believe you downloaded the SMP client. Go back and download the GPU client HERE


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Oh man I believe you downloaded the SMP client. Go back and download the GPU client HERE



Actually, it's the uni-processor client.


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

lol. I looked around and found this on the download page. I got the 2nd one in the pink section. 

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

Follow this walkthrough.......

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90420

Which is for the Nvidia cards but the same applies for the ATI ones except for the environmental varaibles.


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

I did that before. It was running a while ago. Till the gpu2 stopped. I did all that for the lappy and I have it working on it. Just not on desktop.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Follow this walkthrough.......
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90420
> 
> Which is for the Nvidia cards but the same applies for the ATI ones except for the environmental varaibles.



Sorry, but I'm not a fan of that walkthrough, anymore.  Some of the information has changed.  I like Stanfords: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGPUGuide#ntoc3



popswala said:


> lol. I looked around and found this on the download page. I got the 2nd one in the pink section.



I remember thinking that something was "funny" when you stated that it came up with machine ID #1.


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm soo about to give up on this. I tried every configure with the folders, .exe, shortcut properties and nothing works. I'm taking it all off and starting over.


----------



## popswala (Aug 25, 2010)

The client i was using on here is the same i'm running on the laptop and that one works. It also has sli and enabled. Why it won't work on here with either client. I dunno. Now they don't even run. Just tells me there's errors and need to fix but doesn't say what they are. I bet it has to do with the start in/target. When I started changing them it stopped working completely.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 25, 2010)

popswala said:


> The client i was using on here is the same i'm running on the laptop and that one works. It also has sli and enabled. Why it won't work on here with either client. I dunno. Now they don't even run. Just tells me there's errors and need to fix but doesn't say what they are. I bet it has to do with the start in/target. When I started changing them it stopped working completely.


F@H has been very frustrating for me as well.  Not sure what you issue is here bro, I just wish you can resolve this ASAP .  I'll be watching the the thread in case I can help in anyway.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2010)

Pops, here's what my shotcut properties looks like for my 2 GSO rig. (XP)  BTW, I could not get it to work for both clients until I added -forcegpu nvidia_g80, which might work for you.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 25, 2010)

@TBBB-he really doesn't need the -forcegpu flag because he would've gotten an error message saying that his cards are not supported. Anyone know how to use the team viewer? We can set him up that way to see if the we can isolate the issue.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2010)

bogmali said:


> @TBBB-he really doesn't need the -forcegpu flag because he would've gotten an error message saying that his cards are not supported. Anyone know how to use the team viewer? We can set him up that way to see if the we can isolate the issue.



I may have forgotten why I used -forcegpu, but I remember things like this: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=108602&highlight=teamviewer


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 26, 2010)

Guys,

Im getting this ppd on a quadcore smp client. The cpu is Q9400@ 2.66GHz. I have typed in the passkey in the client config as well. Dunno wht Im doin wrong!!






Appreciate your help and suggestions.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 26, 2010)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Im getting this ppd on a quadcore smp client. The cpu is Q9400@ 2.66GHz. I have typed in the passkey in the client config as well. Dunno wht Im doin wrong!!
> 
> ...



Are you using this SMP console client v6.30 found at the bottom of the page here.






I use the following instructions with the above client.

Windows SMP client installation (v6.30)


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 26, 2010)

Yes sir...I used the same client and followed the same guide. I dunno why my ppd is so less...


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 26, 2010)

Right I've tried to get Fahmon working to monitor my progress, slight issue I can't get any clients on my other PC to display in it. Can anyone give me instructions on how to do it?

EDIT

Scrap that got it working, dam windows 7 and it's file sharing.

Though I am slightly concerned that my AMD 4000+ is generating more PPD than my AMD 6000+ Anyone got any optimizing tips?

And are there any decent tutorials for installing a CPU folder on Ubuntu?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> Right I've tried to get Fahmon working to monitor my progress, slight issue I can't get any clients on my other PC to display in it. Can anyone give me instructions on how to do it?
> 
> EDIT
> 
> ...



specs on the 4000+?  Are you running the SMP client on the 6000+?

If you look through my posts, you will find a link to an Ubuntu walkthrough


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 26, 2010)

The 4000 + is at 2.41 GHz, 6000+ is at 3.1GHz both with 2GB of RAM. I'll have to sort Ubuntu later off out now.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> The 4000 + is at 2.41 GHz, 6000+ is at 3.1GHz both with 2GB of RAM. I'll have to sort Ubuntu later off out now.



There is a huge overhead with running an ATI GPU client.  That will severely affect the PPD of the CPU client.


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 26, 2010)

Any reason why my second computer client would lose it's work unit half way through? My mum must have knocked the PC off and it's started back at the beginning of a Work unit.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 26, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> Any reason why my second computer client would lose it's work unit half way through? My mum must have knocked the PC off and it's started back at the beginning of a Work unit.



Some uni-processor WU's were that way, but I thought that they'd be fixed by now.


----------



## headshot119 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's annoyed me it was at around 90% before it got switched off. shadedshu


----------



## theonedub (Aug 27, 2010)

popswala said:


> The client i was using on here is the same i'm running on the laptop and that one works. It also has sli and enabled. Why it won't work on here with either client. I dunno. Now they don't even run. Just tells me there's errors and need to fix but doesn't say what they are. I bet it has to do with the start in/target. When I started changing them it stopped working completely.



It looks like you are still on the SMP client for CPUs and not the GPU2 or GPU3 clients. If it says steps completed, SSE boost, etc, then you know its a CPU client. 

Download the GPU2/3 Client at this link: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther, next setup the shortcuts exactly how you did before, changing the machine IDs, and adding the -gpu 0/1 tags. Drag and drop those folders into FaHmon or HFM and you are set to fold. 

It took me a couple tries initially to get dual and triple GPU folding to work on my computer, but I did eventually get it to work- just took some deep breaths and a fresh start. After I got everything setup I pinned the two shortcuts to the taskbar for ease of use. Now to fold on either of my cards I just click the little icon and away they go. 

Don't give up, let me know how the setup goes with the correct client. (I think its worth mentioning that you may want to double check your laptop config to see if its actually doing CPU folding and no GPU folding as well, just to be sure )


----------



## popswala (Aug 31, 2010)

I think I'm back up and running on desktop. I hear my fans speed up. And in hfm there showing progress. I hope I can start bringing in the points again. I normally just fold on lappy when I'm not using it.


----------



## KieX (Sep 1, 2010)

Multi Nvidia GPU question.. on a suggestion from thebluebumblebee I tried to use HDMI-DVI converters as a dummy plug, but no luck. 

I'd read on one of the threads that XP is the folder's OS.. can someone just clarify if that means no need for VGA dummies in XP? My MSDN subscription is waiting to be used.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 2, 2010)

Its been a while, but I was able to get two cards folding without dummy plugs in Win7 but the catch was I had to extend the desktop manually anytime the computer was restarted. I didn't get a chance to test this with the dummy plug while I had 3 cards running.


----------



## KieX (Sep 2, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Its been a while, but I was able to get two cards folding without dummy plugs in Win7 but the catch was I had to extend the desktop manually anytime the computer was restarted. I didn't get a chance to test this with the dummy plug while I had 3 cards running.



Doing it manually won't work for me because I'm gonna be on holiday for two weeks soon, so want to make sure it's foolproof in case the rigs lose power and restart themselves.

But thanks, that may be useful for when I am testing GPU OC stability for F@H


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

Issue! Well at least I think its an issue.

I set up my pair of 470's to fold with the bridge on em, and still in SLI. At that time I was getting 22K PPD. Not to bad, but I have a 470 going in her rig as well, so I should be in the 30+K range shouldnt I?

I'm really crap at setting things up, but I can copy and paste to show what I have going on for flags and such.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Issue! Well at least I think its an issue.
> 
> I set up my pair of 470's to fold with the bridge on em, and still in SLI. At that time I was getting 22K PPD. Not to bad, but I have a 470 going in her rig as well, so I should be in the 30+K range shouldnt I?
> 
> I'm really crap at setting things up, but I can copy and paste to show what I have going on for flags and such.



22k seems about right for the 470's. You CAN fold while in SLI and have the bridge on with the newer drivers so that shouldn't cause a problem. You seem to have the flags setup right if you didn't your PPD would be shit because you would be trying to fold(2 projects) on the same GPU.
as for the other rig getting the 470 i would think alittle under 30k (assuming you don't overclock) 

In all honesty i don't get what you are posting.is it a question? Statement? what is the issue?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> Issue! Well at least I think its an issue.
> 
> I set up my pair of 470's to fold with the bridge on em, and still in SLI. At that time I was getting 22K PPD. Not to bad, but I have a 470 going in her rig as well, so I should be in the 30+K range shouldnt I?
> 
> I'm really crap at setting things up, but I can copy and paste to show what I have going on for flags and such.


Download Teamviewer on her rig and pm me the session and password. I will do all the work for you.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

recap for POS as I type funny sometimes.
22K for all 3 cards stock. I OC'd my rig to 750 core and went up to 25K today.
I was assuming with 3 cards going I would be in the 30K range (even stock)

@ buck, hers is just a simple one card setup, I think the issue is on mine. Thoughts?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2010)

When you use HFM/FahMon, what is the PPD for your computer and what is the PPD for her computer?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> recap for POS as I type funny sometimes.
> 22K for all 3 cards stock. I OC'd my rig to 750 core and went up to 25K today.
> I was assuming with 3 cards going I would be in the 30K range (even stock)
> 
> @ buck, hers is just a simple one card setup, I think the issue is on mine. Thoughts?



Are you CPU folding/crunching?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats all I am running, no CPU folding or crunching.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2010)

Everything there looks good to me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Everything there looks good to me



I was just about to say that.  As I mentioned in the other thread to Peet, I don't know much about F@H, but that looks okay to me.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

ok but thats like 40K PPD. I only count like 25K to the team in stats????


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> ok but thats like 40K PPD. I only count like 25K to the team in stats????



Not sure what's going on there, maybe it's not fully utilizing each card because of SLI being enabled?  Perhaps you can try disabling it for a day or two, you can leave the bridge though.  Just disable SLI and see what happens.  Of course, that is if there is no better suggestion/solution. Best of luck


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

It is disabled currently. both the bridge is gone and I reset the driver control panel. I had the same PPD with or without SLI.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> It is disabled currently. both the bridge is gone and I reset the driver control panel. I had the same PPD with or without SLI.



ahh ok, I must've missed that then.  Hmmm, not sure.  Hopefully someone with more experience on F@H can help you out then dude.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

You didnt miss it, I mentioned it was in SLI in the beginning, but I didnt mention I disabled it as it made no obvious change


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> You didnt miss it, I mentioned it was in SLI in the beginning, but I didnt mention I disabled it as it made no obvious change



No worries dude.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

Peet, how can I help you when you close down Teamviewer on me?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2010)

All I would do is check and make sure the team and username is right on the 'hers' rig, I dont know if machine ID matter on separate machines, but when I ran two computers F@H I made sure the machine IDS were different anyway


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> All I would do is check and make sure the team and username is right on the 'hers' rig, I dont know if machine ID matter on separate machines, but when I ran two computers F@H I made sure the machine IDS were different anyway


We figured it out. Now restructuring Peet's install. 

*GPU3 folders...Is the Systray Client the only one available?*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We figured it out. Now restructuring Peet's install.
> 
> *GPU3 folders...Is the Systray Client the only one available?*



What was it?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 13, 2010)

GPU3 folders...Is the Systray Client the only one available?

no it isn't,POS gave me this link...

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=14671


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

my install was fail....now I have a different issue. BTW Teamviewer is the shit!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> GPU3 folders...Is the Systray Client the only one available?
> 
> no it isn't



Found it. Pande Group has a GPU3 Vista console client that works with win7.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 13, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We figured it out. Now restructuring Peet's install.
> 
> *GPU3 folders...Is the Systray Client the only one available?*



At first I wasn't sure why you asked but now I'm guessing you're asking for help!

Here's one link but there could be others.

Open beta release of the GPU3 core


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

pulling down the drivers now. I do think when I got those originally it was the beta version.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> pulling down the drivers now. I do think when I got those originally it was the beta version.


Make sure it installs to both cards.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

Bridge is back in place, going to do an SLI install. I'm thinking when I disabled it there may have been a reg edit causing this Driver fault BSOD.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100912/folding_fahmon.png
> 
> Thats all I am running, no CPU folding or crunching.




Nice PPD there Santa....what clocks on those babies?


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

mine are at 750 now, hers is at 700. Let me get a new PPD image for ya.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 13, 2010)

Peet, you'll be "crazy" in no time!


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> mine are at 750 now, hers is at 700. Let me get a new PPD image for ya.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/folding_now.png




Mine are also at 700....






But these babies I have at 775


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2010)

Someone is at the top of my Team Threat List






With your new PPD, its going to be more like a couple days  Well done sir.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Someone is at the top of my Team Threat List
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/overtake.png
> 
> With your new PPD, its going to be more like a couple days  Well done sir.



I'm at 22k today, however that was before sneeky fixed his issue though.  I might be appearing in your threats list soon too!


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2010)

@ bog...why does your PPD drop so much at 775? Sorry I looked again and seen I was retarded

@ dub... sorry  Just glad I am turning in the PPD I was paying the power company for.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I'm at 22k today, however that was before sneeky fixed his issue though.  I might be appearing in your threats list soon too!





sneekypeet said:


> @ bog...why does your PPD drop so much at 775?
> 
> @ dub... sorry  Just glad I am turning in the PPD I was paying the power company for.



Im going to have to get a 470 just to keep up with you two. I love that the team is producing so much. Everyone knows winter is when its time to step your folding game up


----------



## bogmali (Sep 13, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> @ bog...why does your PPD drop so much at 775?



Because I'm also crunching on the CPU just like the rig the 470's are in.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2010)

I think he realized the second capture was of 460s ;P


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Im going to have to get a 470 just to keep up with you two. I love that the team is producing so much. Everyone knows winter is when its time to step your folding game up



I wouldn't be where I am now as far as output if it wasn't for the help of texbill.  He sent me a 295 which he had sitting around just to get me going.  My GX2 was having issues which I happened to fix shortly after him sending the card and I also finished my loop because the 295 had a EVGA block on it so I was forced to doing this.  Just shows what kind of members we got on this team, as well as on our WCG team.  Never fails to amaze me.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 13, 2010)

Everything is bigger in Texas, including generosity  Texbill helped me out with some laptop RAM too, class act


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 13, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas, including generosity  Texbill helped me out with some laptop RAM too, class act



  TPU truly rocks!  Having said that, I had to go edit my sig, the folding part of it.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

I installed BOTH of the clients to be able to look at the PPD, and both can't tell what I'm up too for some reason......

HFM>NEt for example is telling me unknown client....


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

you have to edit the client and point it to the folding folder then it will tell you what you need to know...


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

@ tex...what core/shader clock are you running on the 470 for 15K PPD?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> you have to edit the client and point it to the folding folder then it will tell you what you need to know...



I did that, and it didn't do anything.....


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 15, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I did that, and it didn't do anything.....



shoot a PM to buck nasty, grab teamviewer and let him have at it!  He can also check the clients and settings to gain you the most from your setup


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

OK sneeky.....

Lets see if she holds out all after noon without crashing lol


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 15, 2010)

How can I run f@h gpu client with 2 differents cards (hd5670 + gtx460) in the same PC?
I did a little search and I've found this and it says:


> I chose the 185.85 drivers for Nvidia because *they were the last driver set before Nvidia's cards could not be used in the same system as ATI cards.* The link is to 64-bit for Windows 7. A quick google search will bring up and version you need.


But gtx460 is not supported in that driver version. What should I do?


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 15, 2010)

> @ tex...what core/shader clock are you running on the 470 for 15K PPD?


780 clock and I think 1500 for the shaders..
when I get home my 480 is sitting on the porch waiting for me


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 15, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> How can I run f@h gpu client with 2 differents cards (hd5670 + gtx460) in the same PC?
> I did a little search and I've found this and it says:
> But gtx460 is not supported in that driver version. What should I do to?



IDK I also wonder if my on board 4200 would F@H.....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 15, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> How can I run f@h gpu client with 2 differents cards (hd5670 + gtx460) in the same PC?
> I did a little search and I've found this and it says:
> But gtx460 is not supported in that driver version. What should I do?


Pass on running the 5670. It will produce more heat than PPD.


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

*Gtx480*

Got the 480 today and it's up and running, starting it out slow on OC for a couple of days...


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

SMP folding isn't getting any work, has anybody else had this problem???
Edit: after several restarts I got a 6702 finally...


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

Finally got it set the way I want it for now, fan you barely hear it and the OC is good for now...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Sep 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> IDK I also wonder if my on board 4200 would F@H.....



you can but the ppd is very low(~400-500ppd) and you have to overclock it to make the deadlines. So it isn't worth it IMO.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 16, 2010)

TeXBill said:


> SMP folding isn't getting any work, has anybody else had this problem???
> Edit: after several restarts I got a 6702 finally...


All SMP and -bigadv client are taking a while to upload and receive new work, Pande group is aware of the problem.

Texbill.....BTW, Nice ppd on the GTX480!


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

> Texbill.....BTW, Nice ppd on the GTX480!


Thanks, Will see in the next few days how my games play.
Compare them to the 470


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

I noticed the 480 OC to 750MHZ runs cooler 57C with less fan speed 80% than the 470 OC to 775MHZ with fan speed @100% 65C. Fan is really noisy on the 480 @ 100% compared to the 470 @ 100%.. Be glad when the waterblock gets here so I can put it under water...
That seems to be a good thing so far...


----------



## TeXBill (Sep 16, 2010)

SMP is acting crazy it just cut mine off @ 25% and said the file was corrupt and quit working restarted it and DL a new 6025 assigment next time seems to be doing ok now....Also noticed my date and time on my computer had backed up to January of 1995 for some reason...weird crap...
Going to run a virus scan on this computer and see if I've got a virus or not....


----------



## theonedub (Sep 16, 2010)

Quick questions for those who OC their Folding cards (that shouldn't have excluded anyone )-

Are your clocks gaming stable as well as Folding stable? My last GTX 275 was Furmark and Folding stable @ 1584 shaders, but if I loaded up a game it would artifact 

I decided with my new card to just leave the shaders at less aggressive clock of 1476, but since I am not playing, nor do I plan to play, and PC games for a long time I am considering sending it back to 1585 as long as it is Furmark stable (20-30mins stress). So if it passes Furmark and Folds without EUEs, but crashes in games, is it still fine to Fold at those clocks?

This is what the cards are doing now, which I think is about 2k under their potential total:


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello folders!

Need some help!

So I have a GTX 460 in my rig currently setup as a PhysX card. I would love to use this card to fold with. I just need a little rundown on what I need to do. I don't need to use the card for PhysX, but I would like to use it to fold while I use the rest of my system (CPU, 5850, etc.) for gaming and whatever if possible. Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 17, 2010)

My instructions may not be complete, mainly because I am unsure if there is a flag you have to set for a mixed AMD/Nvidia setup, but here goes: 

First download GPU3 Client: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-systray-632.msi

Next unzip to a folder, ex C:\F@H

Now create a shortcut to the Folding@Home executable (and for convenience pin to taskbar )

Within the properties of the shortcut change the target field to: 

"C:\F@H\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe" -gpu 1 

(change the directory if you unzipped elsewhere, the main thing here to to add the gpu1 flag since I imagine GPU0 is the AMD card. The executable name may be different- Im still on GPU2)

Now just launch the shortcut and fire up Precision or Afterburner to verify that the Nvidia card is folding and not the AMD. From there DL either FahMon or HFM.net to monitor the folding stats.

*OR*

Download and install Teamviewer and let BUCK have at it. Most people have gone this route lately


----------



## erocker (Sep 17, 2010)

theonedub said:


> My instructions may not be complete, mainly because I am unsure if there is a flag you have to set for a mixed AMD/Nvidia setup, but here goes:
> 
> First download GPU3 Client: http://www.stanford.edu/~friedrim/.Folding@home-systray-632.msi
> 
> ...



I have no option to unzip that file. I don't even have an option on where to install it. It just seems to install on it's own... Hmm...


----------



## theonedub (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahh, it does look as though they have moved over to an installer instead of a zip- guess I should've looked at the link closer. 

Well chances are it will install into the Program Files directory, so if you can find where it installed the rest of the directions should be okay. 

(My somewhat foggy instructions makes the Teamviewer option look more tempting, no?)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> I have no option to unzip that file. I don't even have an option on where to install it. It just seems to install on it's own... Hmm...


Delete the install you started. I need to know what slot and how many gpu's you have on your mobo.


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Delete the install you started. I need to know what slot and how many gpu's you have on your mobo.



Everything is now deleted.

I have a HD 5850 in PCI E x16_1 slot

GTX 460 768mb in PCI E x16_3 slot

No other slots are being used.

One thing I notice is CUDA isn't showing up in GPU-Z so I don't know if that will be a problem.

I just did a reinstall of the latest Nvidia drivers.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> Everything is now deleted.
> 
> I have a HD 5850 in PCI E x16_1 slot
> 
> ...



Now install Teamviewer 5 "free personal use" version and pm me with the session id and password. This is the easiest/most foolproof way to do this.


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Now install Teamviewer 5 "free personal use" version and pm me with the session id and password. This is the easiest/most foolproof way to do this.



Will I need to have remote registry and other options enabled? I turn all of that stuff off when I reinstall my O/S. I'll get started on it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> Will I need to have remote registry and other options enabled? I turn all of that stuff off when I reinstall my O/S. I'll get started on it.


I do not think so. Let's try it.


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## hat (Sep 18, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Quick questions for those who OC their Folding cards (that shouldn't have excluded anyone )-



When I overclock my graphics card, I check for stability with the OCCT GPU test. I do the 1 hour test and if it comes back with no errors, I run with it. Stable for both folding and games.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2010)

Erocker now has GPU3 screaming on his GTX460. Last I saw he was @ 12k ppd and pushing the shaders north.


----------



## erocker (Sep 18, 2010)

Doing 14K overclocked. Thanks much for the help Buck!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 18, 2010)

hat said:


> When I overclock my graphics card, I check for stability with the OCCT GPU test. I do the 1 hour test and if it comes back with no errors, I run with it. Stable for both folding and games.



You know I *never* thought to use OCCT's GPU testing tool  I'll give it a shot this weekend and see what happens. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2010)

erocker said:


> Doing 14K overclocked. Thanks much for the help Buck!





Anyone have any questions about which card is the best F@H bang for the buck?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone have any questions about which card is the best F@H bang for the buck?



Saw it with my own eyes.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 23, 2010)

I know this is a stupid question... i just set up my 5870 to fold. How do i pause the work to play games lol?!?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 23, 2010)

ctrl-c stops the console client client


----------



## KingPing (Sep 23, 2010)

If the game is not to demanding, like COD4, WoT, Trackmania, Killingfloor, i play while i fold in my 5850, Folding shouldn't be stoped to play silly games


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

My son plays the crap out of lego starwars, and I don't even see a hit point lose on it.

Todays down time....yes I'm going to see a hit lol....

Damn thing says there is no work to be done today...yet I did switch out slots on cards beats me.....

Gave nasty a log in number ROFL....I'm in need of the Dr


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 23, 2010)

does -advmethods apply to GPU3 clients for fermi?


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> does -advmethods apply to GPU3 clients for fermi?



No, thats for SMP (CPU) folding.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> does -advmethods apply to GPU3 clients for fermi?



Not needed for GPU3......No benefit at all


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

How do I get it to work off different GPUs?

I thought it was done with the command where you start it?

Is it done when you install it?????







It appears to be working on the same thing, which leads me to believe it's on the same gpu.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2010)

I believe it's working on both.  Check load or temps on each card.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

Why is it working on thhhe same project? No ppd for the 2ed card....

Does anyone want to log in and take a look????


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

GPU-Z is reporting full load on both cores....I don't get it lol


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2010)

There are times where you get similar WUs on both cards. You will get a PPD value when the WU reaches 3% The only thing you need to change during initial setup with more than 1 card is the Machine ID. If you forgot to change it you can rerun the setup by adding flag -configonly


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> There are times where you get similar WUs on both cards. You will get a PPD value when the WU reaches 3%



hmmm well it's way past 3. I just don't know why it's reporting same WU.......with no ETA

I'll give it a bit to see if anything changes.

When I installed the client again....I didn't do all the fancy stuff Nasty entered into it.....

Then I pointed thhe program that watches it to the folder I extracted it too.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 23, 2010)

I just installed the gpu client on my gt240... the temps and loads look low... i can't tell if it is doing any work because the viewer is different than my ati cards that show the % of work completed?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2010)

Make sure you changed the machine IDs or you will probably get EUEs.


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I just installed the gpu client on my gt240... the temps and loads look low... i can't tell if it is doing any work because the viewer is different than my ati cards that show the % of work completed?
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100923/Capture2.png



Looks like the card is running 2D clocks. Why not try the Console client instead of the Graphic one?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

right click refresh....







Ok there it is 

Now to up default clock speeds a bit


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Make sure you changed the machine IDs or you will probably get EUEs.



how do I do that?


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Looks like the card is running 2D clocks. Why not try the Console client instead of the Graphic one?



do i need to uninstall the client on their and use the same client as the ati's?


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

OK i went in the folder and edited client.cfg to machine id 1 instead of 2

Maybe that fixed it


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

nope HFM is still reporting me on the same machine ID


----------



## theonedub (Sep 23, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> do i need to uninstall the client on their and use the same client as the ati's?



I just use this: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandegroup/folding/release/Folding@home-Win32-GPU-systray-623.msi



DaMulta said:


> nope HFM is still reporting me on the same machine ID



I noted how to change the machine ID in one of my earlier posts (edited). You may want to completely shut down the two clients and HFM, then reload them to make sure it picks up any changes.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 23, 2010)

theonedub said:


> I just use this: http://www.stanford.edu/group/pandeg...ystray-623.msi



that did the trick thank you!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok so I did the flag reinstall and picked another machine ID. Yet it's still telling me they are the same....

Restarting windows

HFM reports i'm on the same client still, and it didn't dump what it's working on...maybe that's it?

YET does windows are reporting me to be in different clients IDK after it wishes what it's working on it will fix itself perhaps?


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2010)

Stanford does send out the same WU to different clients to verify the accuracy of the data. This has happened to me. I'd say monitor the progress to make sure it doesn't stall.

DaMulta, I noticed you have the -advmethods flag with your GPUs. As far as I know this is used with the SMP (CPU) client. I don't know if shutting down a client and removing the flag would cause the loss of that WU so I'd suggest you remove the flag and restart the client when this WU is complete. If I'm totally wet on this then maybe someone else will reply.

Windows GPU2/GPU3 Client Installation Guides

I've never had any luck with the systray version so I don't use it.

For Machine IDs for GPUs I use 2, 3, etc.
For the CPU use 1.

I never put these clients in my 'Program Files' folder but my 'Users' folder as you did.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 24, 2010)

nasty is theone that added it the first time.It'sthe onlyreason for the flag. I'm at my parents Atm, AND SO I don't know if it's fixed itself as of yet.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 24, 2010)

Crazy I think it has to work all the way threw a problem before it fixes. I left and came back...My machine ID is correct now.

Yet it was saying my name was wrong in one of the clients. So I edited thhe config started it, and Dos promt is correct, but HMF is telling me it's still wrong.

I just OCed the 8800GT to 750 linked, and PDD is reading around 5512 which I don't think is bad on a stock cooler no volt mods.......

It's out doing the stock clocked 9800GTX which is running at 4365PPD LOL Crazy a little I think.,,,,,


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 24, 2010)

HFM does not instantly update.  Press F6 to update all clients.  If a client is orange, something with its configuration is wrong.  Is the team number correct?

BTW nasty = nastyhabits, buck = buck_nasty and buck is off on a trip for a few days.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 24, 2010)

I've noticed my Gpu load is fluctuating between 0% and 100% while folding... is this normal? Because it was staying at 80% GPU load? Plus my gpu temp shot up to 90 degrees when i was rolling steady at 67 degrees C EDIT: I turned my fan up 100% and it seemed like i was getting a power surge? It kept fluctuating? I rebooted and it started acting normal... Any idea's guys???


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't have a clue! My cards just stay at 99%......


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I've noticed my Gpu load is fluctuating between 0% and 100% while folding... is this normal? Because it was staying at 80% GPU load? Plus my gpu temp shot up to 90 degrees when i was rolling steady at 67 degrees C EDIT: I turned my fan up 100% and it seemed like i was getting a power surge? It kept fluctuating? I rebooted and it started acting normal... Any idea's guys???
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100923/Capture5.png



I don't have any experience with ATI cards. Hopefully tomorrow someone will have some suggestions. I'm going to bed but if you don't have the solution tomorrow I'll look into this some more.


----------



## msgclb (Sep 24, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I've noticed my Gpu load is fluctuating between 0% and 100% while folding... is this normal? Because it was staying at 80% GPU load? Plus my gpu temp shot up to 90 degrees when i was rolling steady at 67 degrees C EDIT: I turned my fan up 100% and it seemed like i was getting a power surge? It kept fluctuating? I rebooted and it started acting normal... Any idea's guys???
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100923/Capture5.png



I don't know if you're using the Systray or Console version but I've never had any luck with the Systray version.

I have some reading for you...

This is the Folding@Home Folding Forum for ATI specific issues.
Board index ‹ Client software - Released ‹ Windows v6.23 GPU Client ‹ ATI specific issues

This topic shows you where the GPU guides can be found.
New official GPU installation/configuration guides


Windows GPU2/GPU3 Client Installation Guides

Here's the AMD/ATI requirements from the guide. Notice that you need v6.23 or newer client to run 5xxx series GPUs. Also note that if you have the v6.30 or later GPU client you don't need the ati switch.


```
AMD/ATI

   1. The ATI GPU requirement is to be compatible with ATI CAL, and that is any card from 2xxx (R6xx) series and above. Unfortunately this also means 1xxx and older cards are not compatible because the shader architecture is not unified.
   2. The ATI driver requirement is currently the Catalyst 8.7 (or newer) and can be found here. To update the driver, it's suggested that you uninstall the old driver, reboot, then install the new driver.
   3. 5xxx series ATI GPUs are supported in the v6.23 or newer FAH client, and requires the 9.10 Catalyst driver or newer. Also use the -forcegpu ati_r700 switch until 5xxx hardware is auto-detected in newer versions of the FAH client. How to add a switch is covered below. Switch requirement fixed in the v6.30 GPU client and above.
   4. Optional Environment Variables may be used to adjust or improve folding performance.
```

I only found two topics that were related to not using 100% but both are using the older ATI cards.

ATI 4870 - why won't client use 100% of GPU?

ATI 4850 gpu load below 50%


----------



## KingPing (Sep 25, 2010)

I fold with a HD 5770, 9800GT, 8800GTS (G80), and a HD 5850 and they all are at 99% while folding, there is no ocilation of the GPU clock in the HD 5770 or the HD 5850, neither in GPU-Z, Afterburner or CCC.
 I once have a similar (gaming, not folding) issue where the GPU clock went up and down just like in garyinhere´s  picture and a driver reinstall solved it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

Guys, any help here?  This is a quote from the post over at the F@H team thread.



bogmali said:


> That tells me you're using the same core to run another folding client, check your display configurations and make sure you have displays 1 and 2 enabled and extended. I wish I still had my GX2's and I will show you some screenies



This is the error I'm getting when trying to fold with SLI enabled.  Both monitors have the desktop extended.


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, I'm running both f@h clients (cpu & gpu) but with no console; cpu client is running fine but seems stuck or not properly working on these monitors. Any idea of why is that?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 26, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Hi, I'm running both f@h clients (cpu & gpu) but with no console; cpu client is running fine but seems stuck or not properly working on these monitors. Any idea of why is that?
> 
> http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/3226/fahx.png



Download Teamviewer 5 and install the "free personal use" version, Then PM me with the session ID and password. I will install the clients and get them optimized for you.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2010)

CP, last winter, my 2 9600GSO's Folded the entire time with SLI enabled, which was great as I only had to OC one card and it would apply the OC to the other.  I did not use that system during the summer other than to load and run 3DMark.  3DMark did download and install an extension to DX9 but I can't see how that would make a difference. Now it will not Fold with SLI and gives me the exact same error (on the second card that I launch, not necessarily gpu1) as you are seeing.  So I'd like to know how this could happen when the only things that were done to the system were M$ updates and 3DMark. I haven't updated the driver for the cards because the cards are a proprietary Asus design and requires their drivers in order to get OC'ing to work. I feel like a fool and I owe popswala an apology because I kept telling him that F@H and SLI work just fine together.  Tempted to do a restore to before the 3DMark install...


----------



## qu4k3r (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi, me again  Thanks very much to Buck Nasty for your time and help but I have another question...
You created a shortcut to SMP2 with some arguments (*-smp -advmethods*) and the cpu was loaded at 100% but it reached 73ºC which I don't feel very confortable with 

I read Folding@Home Console Client: User Guide and I didn't change the original shortcut you created, but I created another new shortcut with *-config* argument in order to change cpu load to 60-70% without modify the rest of parameters and now my cpu is not as hot as before  But when I run again the shortcut you created then cpu is still loaded at 100% (and of course hotter)  while I run new shortcut pressing enter to keep all same parameters, then cpu runs cool again.

How can I run it cool without reconifg every time?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 26, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CP, last winter, my 2 9600GSO's Folded the entire time with SLI enabled, which was great as I only had to OC one card and it would apply the OC to the other.  I did not use that system during the summer other than to load and run 3DMark.  3DMark did download and install an extension to DX9 but I can't see how that would make a difference. Now it will not Fold with SLI and gives me the exact same error (on the second card that I launch, not necessarily gpu1) as you are seeing.  So I'd like to know how this could happen when the only things that were done to the system were M$ updates and 3DMark. I haven't updated the driver for the cards because the cards are a proprietary Asus design and requires their drivers in order to get OC'ing to work. I feel like a fool and I owe popswala an apology because I kept telling him that F@H and SLI work just fine together.  Tempted to do a restore to before the 3DMark install...



hmmm weird.  no help though.  Anyone?


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 5, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> ...and the cpu was loaded at 100% but it reached 73ºC which I don't feel very confortable with


Overheat problem is solved. I cleaned the fins of hsf cos it had dirt balls. 

Last week I was folding with hd5670 using gpu systray client.
Now, having a gtx460, I uninstalled systray client it in order to use gpu console client.
I read this guide, but console client seems to be stuck within loop error.
Something related to: *Core Status = 63 (99), Error starting Folding@home Core.-* 








Then, I download the systray client for nvidia card and works fine atm but seems to be not properly working on the monitors.






Sugestions are welcome, thanks in advance.-


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Overheat problem is solved. I cleaned the fins of hsf cos it had dirt balls.
> 
> Last week I was folding with hd5670 using gpu systray client.
> Now, having a gtx460, I uninstalled systray client it in order to use gpu console client.
> ...



I believe you might have to delete your clients from the monitors and set them up again.  It might not be reading them correctly since you installed a new client or what not.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 5, 2010)

@ Qu4k3r-You're using a GPU2 client on that GTX460 that's why it is not working.......(Fahcore11.exe  is GPU2). Download the GPU3 console client and it should work.


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 5, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I believe you might have to delete your clients from the monitors and set them up again.  It might not be reading them correctly since you installed a new client or what not.


Trust me, I did it once and once again, without succeed.



bogmali said:


> @ Qu4k3r-You're using a GPU2 client on that GTX460 that's why it is not working.......(Fahcore11.exe  is GPU2). Download the GPU3 console client and it should work.


mmm ok, I'll try it.

*Edit:* bogmali, you were right  thanks.
Now I'm loooking for 68Ω resistors to make a dummy vga dongle in order to bring an 8400gs to the party 
Too bad can't make _ménage à trois_ with 5670


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi, me again. 
Sorry if I'm annoying 

I added a 8400gs to the party, made a dummy vga dongle with 120ohm-1/4watt resistors and 2nd card seems properly activated and loaded with fah.






Unzip SMP2 console client to *SMP2 folder* to fold with cpu.
Unzip GPU3 console client to *GPU-0 folder* to fold with gtx460.
Unzip GPU2 console client to *GPU-1 folder* to fold with 8400gs.

GPU-0 shorcut flag: *-gpu 0 -forcegpu nvidia_fermi*
GPU-1 shorcut flag: *-gpu 1 -forcegpu nvidia_g80*

SMP2 shortcut Machine ID:1
GPU-0 shorcut Machine ID:2
GPU-1 shorcut Machine ID:3

The problem is GPU-1 seems to be stuck, I mean it doesn't make any progress.
Any idea? Or you think don't worth using the second card?






Thanks in advance.-

*EDIT:* now gpu-1 seems to be moving on to 1% but really slow


----------



## hat (Oct 8, 2010)

There are some slow work units out there. I remember the 1888pt units that took ages to complete compared to the faster 353 point units; however, the 8400GS is pretty damn slow and will get you <500PPD, if it even makes the deadlines.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2010)

Anybody folding a GTX460 getting this same issue?

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16257


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 8, 2010)

bogmali said:


> Anybody folding a GTX460 getting this same issue?
> 
> http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=16257



It happened to all 3 of my GTX4xx cards yesterday. Delete the work unit/queue.dat/Core 15 from the client folder. Then make sure you are using the flag "-gpu x -forcegpu nvidia_fermi" on your shortcuts. It worked like a charm for me.


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2010)

Issue fixed. I believe that was a bad WU Buck so I reported it. Since I have 2 GTX 460's in that rig and the other one is doing quite well, I just took the contents of GPU-0 folder and dump it onto GPU-1 folder. Didn't see that WU anymore


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 8, 2010)

Glad it's fixed


----------



## msgclb (Oct 10, 2010)

I posted this over in the F@H thread.



> I have a GTX 470 in one rig and a GTX 465 in another. Each motherboard has two PCIe slots.
> Since I can't afford to buy another of either of these cards I would like to put them together into one rig. The other rig would be free for a couple of GTX 260 cards.
> I'd like some opinion on whether you think these cards will play nice with each other in the same rig.



I've got two GTX 260 cards folding on one rig but I haven't been able to get the GTX 400 rig running.

I think this is a BIOS/Motherboard problem but first the rig.

ASUS M4A89GTD PRO
AMD Athlon II X3 435 AM3 95W running as X4.
EVGA 012-P3-1470-AR GeForce GTX 470
EVGA 01G-P3-1465-AR GeForce GTX 465
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium

Has anyone used that motherboard with two video cards?
This motherboard has onboard video but I have it disabled. I have the GTX 470 in the primary slot and the GTX 465 in the other one.
The second card is not recognized in Device Manager.
I've tried various BIOS settings, uninstalled and installed the driver, used a dummy plug.

So far only the GTX 470 is recognized.


Note:
I just checked the Asus Download page and there's a BIOS fix for this...

Fix the issue that system may be unable to detect the VGA card in PCIEX16_1 slot When using two NVIDIA VGA cards. 

I'm going to update the BIOS and see what happens!!!

Update 2:
I can't get the BIOS to flash!
I'm going to bed and start again in the morning.
No pie for me!!!

Fixed:
Well at least I got them folding.

When I tried to flash the BIOS the screen locked up. Before I went to bed I thought the video was the culprit but after sleeping on it I awoke with a feeling that it was the keyboard. I had a USB keyboard attached and didn't have any problems with it. I begin to wonder if the BIOS flash routine needed a PS/2 keyboard. When I used the PS/2 the flash was successful.

The new BIOS did allow the nvidia cards to be detected. After reinstalling the driver and configuring the folding client I now have a GTX 470 and GTX 465 working together. Running the 611 pt WU the GTX 470 has a 11998 PPD and the GTX 465 a 8122 PPD. Folding alone the GTX 465 had a 10334 PPD so I'm not sure what I'll do next.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

can someone remind me how to setup bigadv in windows?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 12, 2010)

same as you would a regular SMP2 client except in the target window it would like this:







If you're using a Hex-Core, play with some numbers after the "-smp" flag and input however many cores you would like to use.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

Just add the -bigadv flag to the shorcut where you already have -smp


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 12, 2010)

works on OSX console?

gah..... do i have to delete the remnants of the current WU for bigadv to start?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

OS X:  Not sure.  I think so.  Only OS I know it doesn't work on is Linux, pretty sure I read that OS X wasns't affected.

Don't delete the current WU, the next one it gets will be a bigadv, provided that there are any available (there's a bit of a shortage ATM)


----------



## qu4k3r (Oct 12, 2010)

Those flags: -bigadv -verbosity 9

What are for?
What clients can use them?
Do they improve ppd production?



qu4k3r said:


> How can I run f@h gpu client with 2 differents cards (hd5670 + gtx460) in the same PC?
> I did a little search and I've found this and it says:
> But gtx460 is not supported in that driver version. What should I do?





BUCK NASTY said:


> Pass on running the 5670. It will produce more heat than PPD.


But, if heat isn't a problem, then... How could I use HD5670 & GTX460 at same time on same pc? Or definitely I can't?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 12, 2010)

I like to have -verbosity 9, it displays more detail in the log file.  -bigadv will do nothing on a C2Q.

I'd pass on the HD5670, it would probably drop the PPD of the SMP client as much PPD as it created.  And nV + ATI in one rig is a pain in the ass IMO


----------



## xvi (Oct 13, 2010)

qu4k3r said:


> Those flags: -bigadv -verbosity 9
> What are for?
> What clients can use them?
> Do they improve ppd production??



+1 on this. Can we use -bigadv on GPU clients?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 13, 2010)

xvi said:


> +1 on this. Can we use -bigadv on GPU clients?



Nope, only for Nehalem CPU's (9XX series and Xeons)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 13, 2010)

Not as such, dual-CPU setups can also do it 

But most of us here probably won't have one of those


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2010)

OK got me an 450 to run next to my 460 and tried out the FAH GPU Tracker V2. That worked fine but since I forgot to config it I didn't fold for the team or even in my own name. Deleted all and tried again. HFM.net got confused after I configurated Tracker so I gave up on that. Made another directory and used the -gpu 0 and -1 flags and that worked fine. Well so I thought. They are both working on the same WU. Stopped one and deleted it. Restarted but same problem. Deleted again and got the same unit back. WTF am I doing wrong?

EDIT: Machine ID´s were the same


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 18, 2010)

Glad you got it figured out bro, I had that same issue when I first attempted to setup the client when I started.  After some in depth reading I noticed the same and changed it.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 18, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> HFM.net got confused after I configurated Tracker so I gave up on that.



When using HFM.net with Tracker be sure to point the client to the correct folder in Tracker, there are separate folders within the Tracker folder for each client -

For first GPU -
\\YOUR_PC\FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2\FAH GPU Tracker V2*\GPU0\*

For second GPU -
\\YOUR_PC\FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2\FAH GPU Tracker V2*\GPU1\*


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 18, 2010)

Did that and Tracker were fine, but I still had problems with HFM.net (might been because I f..ked the -gpu flags


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 18, 2010)

I need help... I had an ati 5770 and i swapped it with a gtx 275. I went to the getting started thread and downloaded the client. Most of the folders if not all were the same. I tried to start the folding client and it was telling me unstable machine. I took a screenshot.


----------



## cadaveca (Oct 18, 2010)

it's trying to run AMD WU's on nv card?


Try runnig client form new folder, do not use stuff from old AMD client install.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 18, 2010)

got it sorted out thanks dave!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome....that should give 8-9k PPD easy


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I removed my previous F@H client on my main rig and decided to install FAH GPU Tracker v2. Got my GT220 working with GPU3 (g80 flag) with 2700 PPD on a 353 and CPU running full bore on a 475 @ 4700 PPD. My only problem is my 5770, running GPU3 with no flags, instantly gets UNSTABLE_MACHINE errors. I've set it back to stock clocks with no effect. What is going on?


----------



## xvi (Oct 19, 2010)

*A bit of a pickle*

Turns out I was right the first time. My laptop is running a Pentium Dual-Core T2060 and does not support 64-bit. Is there any way to run -smp without requiring 64-bit?

I'm looking for cheap upgrades atm. Are the Core Duo's really 32-bit?
My options are:
Celeron M - A cheap P4 Mobile. Older, slower, single core, but apparently 64-bit?
Pentium Dual-Core - Still only 32-bit, but I could get a faster one for cheap.
Core Solo - 32-bit single core? Nah.
Core Duo - Looks like they're only 32-bit, otherwise would be ideal.
Core 2 Duo - A slow mobile C2D would be cheap while still offering the most instruction sets.

I've been checking hwbot, but some processors are overclocked and graphs are skewed. I'm looking at wPrime 32m to judge folding performance since it's multi-threaded and deals with crunching numbers.

Quick price search:
Pentium M 530 Celeron - $8
Pent Dual-Core T2060 1.60ghz - Free (It's what I have now)
Pent Dual-Core T2130 1.86ghz - $24
Core Duo T2050 1.6Ghz - $17
Core Duo T2700 2.3Ghz - $140
Core 2 Duo T5600 1.83Ghz - $25-30
Core 2 Duo T7200 2GHz - $60
Core 2 Duo T7600 2.33GHz - $145

Hardware comparison:
A general overview of performance
Core 2 Duo lineup vs current processor

So, what's a good folder, TPU? Have I missed anything? Keep in mind I'm only hoping to spend $20-ish, but I could do $40 if I had to. (..but I shouldn't be spending anything)



```
xvi@WhereverWeRoam:~$ lscpu
Architecture:          i686
CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit
CPU(s):                2
Thread(s) per core:    1
Core(s) per socket:    2
CPU socket(s):         1
Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel
CPU family:            6
Model:                 14
Stepping:              12
CPU MHz:               800.000 (1600 normal)
L1d cache:             32K
L1i cache:             32K
L2 cache:              1024K
```

I'll keep editing this as I research.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd say the cheapest C2D...I'm pretty sure that the Celeron M *doesn't* support 64-bit (and it sure wouldn't be enough for SMP).  Either that or just run Windows, WinSMP doesn't require x64.

I think it may be possible to run the Windows SMP client via WINE, I'd try that, I think it works on x86 Linux


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum, but do a lot of folding since 2009. I'm wondering about having 5 gpu2 client and a -bigadv smp 7 client at the same time. I checked on the web, and many people seem to think that 2-3 gpu2 client per cpu core is the limit, but i'm having 5 and cannot really see a difference in smp folding. There not locked to any core, but will assign themselves to a "free" core (i.e. one that doesn't already work with a GPU2 client) before starting to fold. I've never seen 2 gpu client running on the same core, as told be the task manager affinity changer.

So could I get more ppd by removing one or two gpu2 client and moving from -smp 7 to -smp 8? 

feel free to correct me if i posted to the wrong place or something, it's my first post ever!


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 20, 2010)

You posted in the right spot and welcome to the forums! Someone will chime in that knows a little more than me about your issue!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to this forum, but do a lot of folding since 2009. I'm wondering about having 5 gpu2 client and a -bigadv smp 7 client at the same time. I checked on the web, and many people seem to think that 2-3 gpu2 client per cpu core is the limit, but i'm having 5 and cannot really see a difference in smp folding. There not locked to any core, but will assign themselves to a "free" core (i.e. one that doesn't already work with a GPU2 client) before starting to fold. I've never seen 2 gpu client running on the same core, as told be the task manager affinity changer.
> 
> So could I get more ppd by removing one or two gpu2 client and moving from -smp 7 to -smp 8?
> 
> feel free to correct me if i posted to the wrong place or something, it's my first post ever!



Welcome! 

What team are you with?

I'd run all 5 GPU clients, that'll give the best PPD.  The difference between -smp 7 and -smp 8 on an i7 is far less than even what a 9600GT does (about 1k PPD IIRC).

What sort of PPD are you getting now?

Again, welcome to TPU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

What Gary said, welcome


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks!! I usually get around 58000 with -bigadv WU, maybe 45000 with normal smp WU. But my 9800GX2 is often too hot to fold on both GPU. I think it might be related to the fact that there is three card with 5 gpu folding so clos together...  How could i sell it to someone here? 

 I fold for the alliance francopĥone (team 51) since may be 3-4 months, before i wasn't folding for any particular team. When i realised that some french people (and i hope french canadian!) did fold, i joined in. Maybe i'll switch to TPU soon, i think there is some sort of competition around, or maybe not?


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 20, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Thanks!! I usually get around 58000 with -bigadv WU, maybe 45000 with normal smp WU. But my 9800GX2 is often too hot to fold on both GPU. I think it might be related to the fact that there is three card with 5 gpu folding so clos together...  How could i sell it to someone here?
> 
> I fold for the alliance francopĥone (team 51) since may be 3-4 months, before i wasn't folding for any particular team. When i realised that some french people (and i hope french canadian!) did fold, i joined in. Maybe i'll switch to TPU soon, i think there is some sort of competition around, or maybe not?



here's the link to the rules  READ BEFORE POSTING!! The Rules of this Forum (Up...


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

Again, thanks a lot Gary. What's the tpu team number?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

50711 

Please join us, we'd love it!  We're always looking for more PPD for our question for the top spot 

If you're going to be selling cards, it might make sense to sell the GTX260 & 9800GX2. That's about 350w of cards right there, a GTS450 is ~14k PPD w/ a moderate OC and pulls down only 105w each


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 20, 2010)

feanor said:


> again, thanks a lot gary. What's the tpu team number?



50711


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

All 5 gpus and my 920 are now folding for team 50711. Cannot see where the team is ranked, but will try again when the update is finished.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 20, 2010)

we have a good team here... i think you'll enjoy being a part of it!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

I look forward to it!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Feanor said:


> All 5 gpus and my 920 are now folding for team 50711. Cannot see where the team is ranked, but will try again when the update is finished.



You are amazing!   

You'll easily have top-10 PPD with a setup like that, way to go!!!

Our team summary page is here


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey you're right! I knew my rig was something in my area, but I didn't knew it was this good. Or maybe it,s me that keep thinking that everyone has gtx 480s and i7 980x....

My whole rig ,except hard drive and optical drive, costed me 1300$, so when i see people having systems costing 3000$, i always tell myself that my system is good, but not in the same league...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I only do about 20k PPD (GTS450 + GTX260) so your folding power is way better than mine anyways 

I could in theory get ~45k PPD from my setup (GPUs + bigadv), but I run my CPUs for WCG, another DC project.  Just a personal preference.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

I've heard from WCG, but did not push my research too far.... I'm working everyday with breast cancer, so when i saw folding@home project, i jumped into it. If i can contribute to improve the way we're killing these little bastards cells, i'll do it till the bill's too high and/or the cards die!

By the way i'm thinking of replacing mt 9800gx2 with one or two gts 450. How are they when it comes to folding?-


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm not sure if you can get your folding badge yet but you can try... go to user cp and edit options then type in your folding name in the blank then save changes! Worth a try!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Feanor said:


> I've heard from WCG, but did not push my research too far.... I'm working everyday with breast cancer, so when i saw folding@home project, i jumped into it. If i can contribute to improve the way we're killing these little bastards cells, i'll do it till the bill's too high and/or the cards die!



Well that's cool 

What's your FAH username?  And I take it you already know about passkeys and everything?  As long as your username stays the same from your previous team, you won't have to qualify a new passkey, if it changes you'll have to get a new one w/ your new name and re-qualify it


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

Did what you told gary, and still no badge.

To Ion, 111frodon is my name and it or my passkey didn't changed till i started folding. And yes i know a thing or two about folding. Setting up 5 gpus was not exactly a walk in the park. Had to figure the order i should place the cards in the motherboard was important. Thanks for asking.


----------



## garyinhere (Oct 20, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Did what you told gary, and still no badge.



hmm... maybe there's a time requirement? Our team leader BuckNasty would know. It was worth a try anyways!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> hmm... maybe there's a time requirement? Our team leader BuckNasty would know. It was worth a try anyways!



Maybe. I'll try again later.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

You'll need 100k points here first 

I figured you knew about that, just checking 

I've set up systems w/ 3 GPUs, I can imagine 5 would be really hard 

Welcome aboard, I hope you like it here!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> You'll need 100k points here first
> 
> I figured you knew about that, just checking
> 
> ...



Well about 2 days and i'll get my badge then! There's alot i don't know yet!

in fact it was not this hard to set up. The first time i plugged my gtx 275co-cop, then my gtx 260 and finally my 9800gx2. Could not get more than 4 gpus running at the same time. As it's not a good idea to sandwich a 9800gx2 between two other cards, unless you're under water, i exchanged the 275 and gx2 position (9800-260-275) and voilà! Reboot, reinstall drivers, copy a fifth gpu folder on my ramdisk and start it. Took me 2 months to think to change the position, and 5 minutes to do the rest!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Not long at all, you have a rather nice setup


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 20, 2010)

Feanor said:


> By the way i'm thinking of replacing mt 9800gx2 with one or two gts 450. How are they when it comes to folding?-



 Anyone folding with a GTS 450?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

I get 14k on mine...great PPD/W, PPD/$, and PPD for the noise level.

Love it!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks blue bumble bee, but i usually push my shader's cards the limit software voltage tweaks will let me, and stock folding number are always confusing and hard to compare. Just wanted to know what kind of ppd a gts 450 overclocked to the limit can do.

Ion: At what clock are you folding?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Thanks blue bumble bee, but i usually push my shader's cards the limit software voltage tweaks will let me, and stock folding number are always confusing and hard to compare. Just wanted to know what kind of ppd a gts 450 overclocked to the limit can do.
> 
> Ion: At what clock are you folding?



Feanor, welcome to TechPowerup!. Thanks for joining the team. We have a Canadian member(El Fiendo), but he is giving us the silent treatment right now.
p <-- That's right El, I dare you to post!). We have a great team and are currently ranked 33rd. Your donation is a most welcome addition to the team as we eclipse 1 Mil ppd and set our sights toward 2 mil! Welcome aboard my friend!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 20, 2010)

2 mill/day is in our reach for sure and with a 55K addition from our new member 111frodon aka Feanor plus all the new 460/450 i have seen people are adding these days it is only a matter of weeks. I will dump a 88K WU later today


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 20, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> 2 mill/day is in our reach for sure and with a 55K addition from our new member 111frodon aka Feanor plus all the new 460/450 i have seen people are adding these days it is only a matter of weeks. I will dump a 88K WU later today


I will join you and dump a 72K WU before 11pm tonite!


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 20, 2010)

Feanor said:


> Thanks blue bumble bee, but i usually push my shader's cards the limit software voltage tweaks will let me, and stock folding number are always confusing and hard to compare. Just wanted to know what kind of ppd a gts 450 overclocked to the limit can do.
> 
> Ion: At what clock are you folding?


930 core (1860 shader), mem I think is at 925 or something


mstenholm said:


> 2 mill/day is in our reach for sure and with a 55K addition from our new member 111frodon aka Feanor plus all the new 460/450 i have seen people are adding these days it is only a matter of weeks. I will dump a 88K WU later today


I think weeks might be overly ambitious, but I'm sure we'll make it before too long


BUCK NASTY said:


> I will join you and dump a 72K WU before 11pm tonite!



So one of your i7s did in fact fetch a bigadv?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 20, 2010)

55k addition?  WTF, when was that said?  I missed it


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> 55k addition?  WTF, when was that said?  I missed it



Yes, it just got harder to stay in the pie 

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=111frodon51


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Yes, it just got harder to stay in the pie
> 
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=111frodon51



But he's not crunching with us though?


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi. No i'm not crunching, and yes i'm roughly at 50000-55000 ppd, depending if i'm gaming and if nothing goes wrong. Damn those -bigadv units are long to finish. No place for errors!

I have the chance to pay around 5 cents/kWh, so anything i can get my hand on is folding, even the rigs i've put together for friends (I'm asking a year of folding time in payment of my services!)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

That's a very good deal!

CP, he is folding with us, he said he was switching over this afternoon


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 21, 2010)

@ Feanor welcome to the best folding@home Team Bro....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 21, 2010)

Feanor said:


> (I'm asking a year of folding time in payment of my services!)


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

I typically ask for crunching in return for help, but a lot of people end up removing BOINC anyways


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

If it's a close friend's PC, you can always monitor and remind them...

And i don't think my coworker ever realized that she was surfing (with a 4,00 ghz e5200) with the smp client minimize...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

lol...that's cool 

I do remind people, but I don't like to bug relatives or friends, then they get irritated


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

The fact that they are amazed at their computer's performance help a bit when it actually comes to reminding : Just let it run!

The next step is to upgrade the 9800gx2 and the gtx 260 with something more powerful. I think it's time for fermi... Can't wait to sell those.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Feanor said:


> The fact that they are amazed at their computer's performance help a bit when it actually comes to reminding : Just let it run!
> 
> The next step is to upgrade the 9800gx2 and the gtx 260 with something more powerful. I think it's time for fermi... Can't wait to sell those.



True...but a lot of people are suspicious of 100% CPU usage  

Something to keep in mind is that Fermi cards do use more of the CPU 

And while my GTS450 gets 14k PPD on the 9XX PT WUs, it gets a tad under 8k (even OCed) on the 611s.

The GTX460 gets about 15k on the 9XXs (OCed) and about 10k on the 611s, so it may be a better option for you


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

How much more cpu does it use? My FahCore_11 process never exceed 3%, averaging 2-2,5%. Does the gpu3 .exe consumes a lot more?

And the card that will fold in the future depends entirely on the sale price of the old ones!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

...Then welcome aboard Feanor, thanks for switching over.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 21, 2010)

It is nothing, Chicken patty. Your team is quite a bit more alive than the old one. Choose it because i was giving 50000ppd to the default team. I choose this team because tpu is one of my favorite tech sitetoast and i pretty much always ended here when i was  setting up my clients...


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

It's great to have you 

I don't remember how much of my i7 the GTS450 uses, but I know that GPU3 causes far more of a hit to SMP/bigadv PPD than GPU2 does


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 21, 2010)

Feanor said:


> How much more cpu does it use? My FahCore_11 process never exceed 3%, averaging 2-2,5%. Does the gpu3 .exe consumes a lot more?
> 
> And the card that will fold in the future depends entirely on the sale price of the old ones!



Since I'm trying to do -bigadv on my second sig rig I don´t run Fermi on that one but on my other rig GPU3 takes around 10 % vs less then 1% on GPU2 (one card in both cases).


And welcome to the team.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 28, 2010)

GPU client is not grabbing any new work! Its been over 20 minutes..Anyone else with ATI gpu console having this issue?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Tried restarting the client?  Those shortage of WU's happen from time to time.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tried restarting the client?  Those shortage of WU's happen from time to time.



I sure did try and no love!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

I can try when I get home, if you still have no luck then.  It'll be about two hours from now.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I can try when I get home, if you still have no luck then.  It'll be about two hours from now.



Okay kewl and thnx...I am at work to and remoted into my rig at home..keeping an eye to the sky and to my rig...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Cool ill keep you posted bro   hope you can get one soon!


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Okay kewl and thnx...I am at work to and remoted into my rig at home..keeping an eye to the sky and to my rig...lol



This link could be of help. http://foldingforum.org/index.php?sid=b6b9c8b6d5b80bda0ab72115eda3cdaf Look at Project Summary (I don't know what kind of points a AMD GPU gets, you do) and find the server status for that project. You could also look in the forum section and see if there is an issue with your project/server.


----------



## TeXBill (Oct 28, 2010)

Jk


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 28, 2010)

still nothing ...server is pingable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

Sucks, it's happened to me many times with ATi.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sucks, it's happened to me many times with ATi.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 28, 2010)

There have been issues several times today. If you see a code 503 then you are just on hold. Hang on.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

No luck with me getting a WU, looks like they are out of ATI WU's.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks CP! I was just gonna start fooling around again to see whats up....Wow tho ...you wouldn't think Stanford would permit them selves to loose Processing cycles on something like this.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 28, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Thanks CP! I was just gonna start fooling around again to see whats up....Wow tho ...you wouldn't think Stanford would permit them selves to loose Processing cycles on something like this.



Not sure if it's something us users might be doing wrong, but it ain't the first time, almost used to happen to me on a weekly basis.  One of the reasons I don't fold with my 5870.  It adds a nice 4k PPD or so, but "when" it folds.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 28, 2010)

Just tried my ATI card.  No love for me either.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Recently Stanford has been having a lot of issues w/ WUs, they were out of GPU3 WUs for some period of time last week 

And their supply of bigadv WUs is perennially low :shadedshu


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 29, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Recently Stanford has been having a lot of issues w/ WUs, they were out of GPU3 WUs for some period of time last week
> 
> And their supply of bigadv WUs is perennially low :shadedshu



This is not a bad thing!  Frustrating, yes.  It means that the work that Stanford needs done is getting done.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 29, 2010)

TRUE THAT....lol...they should have us all making WU's then so we can fold them buggers


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2010)

i just installed gpu3 client on my main machine, now that i have net at my new place, and its telling me that all the cuda files are missing. 

i installed a few different drivers now and none fix the problem. 

any ideas?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i just installed gpu3 client on my main machine, now that i have net at my new place, and its telling me that all the cuda files are missing.
> 
> i installed a few different drivers now and none fix the problem.
> 
> any ideas?



Screenshot?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101028/Capture449.jpg



I found them in the roaming folder.  I just copied and pasted each to my two gpu3 folding folders and deleted the roaming folder.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks, fixed now. 

added a gtx470 to my arsenal


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 29, 2010)

ATI  cards now have work available again! YAY


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> thanks, fixed now.
> 
> added a gtx470 to my arsenal


Awesome!


DRDNA said:


> ATI  cards now have work available again! YAY



Additional awesome!


----------



## King Wookie (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, As I posted a few days ago, my faulty 260 that went in for rma is now a 460 thx to the agents. On top of that it's an Asus ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP Edition. Better cooler, and factory overclocked.

Now, will be getting myself a copy of Win 7 on monday as my XP is really buggy now. So now the question is, from scratch, what do I install and setup? Drivers, etc. And will be going 64 bit OS.

Also, what flags should I set for F@H?


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 29, 2010)

might as well go with Windows 7 64...install the OS Then the MOBO drivers , then the windows updates, then graphic drivers . Thats the order I normally go.


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 29, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Ok, As I posted a few days ago, my faulty 260 that went in for rma is now a 460 thx to the agents. On top of that it's an Asus ENGTX460 DirectCU TOP Edition. Better cooler, and factory overclocked.
> 
> Now, will be getting myself a copy of Win 7 on monday as my XP is really buggy now. So now the question is, from scratch, what do I install and setup? Drivers, etc. And will be going 64 bit OS.
> 
> Also, what flags should I set for F@H?



-advmethods will give you the nice 9xx WU which with your card should net you 14k PPD with a small OC (875 or so)


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 29, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> -advmethods will give you the nice 9xx WU which with your card should net you 14k PPD with a small OC (875 or so)



Wow thats Sweet! I cant even come close to that with 1 4870 and and 1 i7 and two C2D's@2GHZ with 1 Pen IV 2GHZ.. lol .. friggin Green is crazy good at folding

I almost grabed some C2D desktops today so I could throw some 460's or 450's in em....had my eye on three of em but they were gone when I freed up. Its okay they only had one PCI-E slot any ways and I would have preferred at leats two PCI-E slots per rig!


----------



## bogmali (Oct 30, 2010)

Updated V6 Client 6.40r1 (GPU3) has been released. Click HERE to download the console or systray .exe file. Remember this is not a new client, just a "drop in" update to the file that is already in your GPU client folder. Major change is that you no longer need the -forcegpu nvidia_fermi flag on GF104 cards.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 31, 2010)

Well So far this is about the best I have configged...I tried to get the 2ND 4870X2 card to do some folding but no matter what machine id i pick it doesnt activate shit on that card...would be nice if I could grab some of them cycles.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 3, 2010)

Buck when you get a chance I need a Teamviewer session. I updated the client and went to kick off GPU_0 and it failed. Seems the clients arent helping matters much from the slightly older clients both crashing earlier.


----------



## headshot119 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok guys, firstly apologies, I haven't folded anything since late September, now I should have a new rig in a week or two, including a nice X6 CPU, Xfire 5770s and a 4830.

Now I know you can't fold on the 4830 and the 5770s at the same time, but can you fold on two 5770s that are in Xfire at the same time.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2010)

headshot119 said:


> Ok guys, firstly apologies, I haven't folded anything since late September, now I should have a new rig in a week or two, including a nice X6 CPU, Xfire 5770s and a 4830.
> 
> Now I know you can't fold on the 4830 and the 5770s at the same time, but can you fold on two 5770s that are in Xfire at the same time.
> 
> Thanks for the help guys.



not while xfire is enabled


----------



## qu4k3r (Nov 3, 2010)

Can't we fold with 2 different Ati cards at same time in same way nvidia cards can? 
Have to be exactly the same 2 gpus?


----------



## hat (Nov 3, 2010)

You can fold on any combination of cards (as long as they're from the same camp). They have to be the same if you're going to run them in SLI/Xfire.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 3, 2010)

I though they have to be the same generation?  It didn't work for me when I tried to use a 4830 and a 3870.


----------



## headshot119 (Nov 6, 2010)

Well for some reason I can't get either GPU in my rig to fold (5770 or 4830). Any suggestions. Actually thinking about it, don't you need two monitors connected to fold on a card? I only have one connected to the 4830 and 2 to the 5770.

On another note I have a plan to do some more serious folding.

My new PC should be here a week Monday.

AMD 1090T 
4 GB Corsair Ram
Asrock 880 Extreme Mobo
5770

I'll fold on the CPU and the GPU when I'm not gaming, which should certainly add to my PPD.

The 4830 will be coming out and my current rig, will be moving to another case, I plan to fold with the 4830 to start with but will invest in a couple of Nvidia cards to fold on, any suggestions on that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 6, 2010)

gts450 or gtx460/768


----------



## in2ition (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello. I'm new in folding and I have some questions:
My gpu shows ~ 13500PPD and finishes a WU ~ 900 points in about 2 hours. 
My cpu shows ~ 253PPD and finishes a WU ~ 210 points in about 10 hours. What's wrong with my cpu and how do I fix it. I tried with different clients but the result is the same.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2010)

It sounds like you're using the uniprocessor client.  You need to use the SMP client.  Directions here: Setting up the Windows SMP client


----------



## in2ition (Nov 8, 2010)

Did that but the same stuff. CPU stays at ~ 30% and I get the same 200-250 PPD within an interval of many hours.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2010)

in2ition said:


> Hello. I'm new in folding and I have some questions:
> My gpu shows ~ 13500PPD and finishes a WU ~ 900 points in about 2 hours.
> My cpu shows ~ 253PPD and finishes a WU ~ 210 points in about 10 hours. What's wrong with my cpu and how do I fix it. I tried with different clients but the result is the same.


Are you using FahTracker? If not, i would consider using it. It's pretty muck a self detecting master client that auto installs GPU/CPU clients and has a nice GUI.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2010)

http://fahtracker.com/


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2010)

Help!  Got 3 cards in on my main UD5 and can only get 2 to run!  

I setup GPU-0,GPU-1,GPU-2 but somehow my system recognizes GPU-0 and GPU-2 as the first two cards in the system.  Technically my board does have 3 PCI-E slots there, so I guess that makes sense. Pic of board:
http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=101108/Capture002.jpg

But I cant seem to fold on this last card. I've tried setting up GPU-3 and GPU-4 but no luck.

When I run GPU-1 I get MACHINE_ERROR even thought I've set to Machine ID 6(or whatever). 

Any help would be great.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2010)

you need to make a couple of Dummy VGA Dongles   How to make a Dummy VGA Dongle


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 8, 2010)

Dont need to, I have 2 connections from 1 monitor and a 3rd from an old CRT that is connected into the card in question.  Nvidia Control panel recognizes all 3:

http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=101108/Capture003155.jpg


----------



## Wile E (Nov 9, 2010)

When I ran 3 cards, I had to use the local switch on one of them.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 9, 2010)

*FAH GPU Tracker V2*

Sneeky showed me this program and i installed it on two machines so far. Had him show me the configuration's and stuff so i know it's set up right. Now, one rig is running duel 460's and the production and PPD's seems spot on.




I set this program up on my second rig and my PPD's seem to low for running a 250 & a 275




Is this program set up to only optimize 4 series cards cause i normally pull around 9,000 on the 275 and 7,000 on the 250? As they sit now they are producing worse than ati's???
All help is appreciated... i have two more rigs to set up and need to know if i need to use the console version instead


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 9, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> Sneeky showed me this program and i installed it on two machines so far. Had him show me the configuration's and stuff so i know it's set up right. Now, one rig is running duel 460's and the production and PPD's seems spot on.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101109/Capture4.png
> I set this program up on my second rig and my PPD's seem to low for running a 250 & a 275
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101109/Capture3.png
> ...



It's called the curse of the 494's.  I've had them for 3 solid days except 1 587.  I'm Folding 2 cards, check my EOC stats.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 9, 2010)

So this has nothing to do with the program? I just need to know cause i got two more rigs to set this up on?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm down 1200 ppd because of the 494's.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 9, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm down 1200 ppd because of the 494's.



I'm down at least 1000 PPD per card.  A total of 8000 less PPD on just 5 cards.  Not a happy camper.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 9, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Help!  Got 3 cards in on my main UD5 and can only get 2 to run!
> 
> I setup GPU-0,GPU-1,GPU-2 but somehow my system recognizes GPU-0 and GPU-2 as the first two cards in the system.  Technically my board does have 3 PCI-E slots there, so I guess that makes sense. Pic of board:
> http://www.techpowerup.org/uploaded.php?file=101108/Capture002.jpg
> ...



Sorry for the late post.  I have 4 cards running in one machine.  Only one monitor, no dongles.  You need to have all the monitors enabled in Display Properties.  I use the -local switch on GPU2 and GPU3, not on GPU0 or GPU1.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 9, 2010)

Fahtracker does something funny with the clients. I have machine conflicts today and had to scrap the install and go old school. Hopefully it will be improved in the future because it really is a nice piece of software.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Fahtracker does something funny with the clients. I have machine conflicts today and had to scrap the install and go old school. Hopefully it will be improved in the future because it really is a nice piece of software.



so you went back to the old gpu3?... the only problems i've noticed are with gpu2 clients??? What do i need to do


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 10, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> so you went back to the old gpu3?... the only problems i've noticed are with gpu2 clients??? What do i need to do


I was running it on a gpu3 and a gpu2 rig. I had problems with GPU2.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2010)

that's what i'm having issues with... the 460's are doing fine... the 2series and the 8800's are showing low ppd's was wondering if i need to go back to the old clients?

Edit: eff it i'm going back to the old way for now!


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2010)

now i think there's a problem with the gpu3 version i took screen shots... same rig two 460's one is earning ppd's and the other gpu isn't... been watching loads and temps on msi and both gpu's are @ 99% load???





this is the one showing me no ppd's for my work... well 2 out of 15 wu's??? HELP!


----------



## Bow (Nov 10, 2010)

Is there a way to tell how many ppd a certain card will produce?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 10, 2010)

Bow said:


> Is there a way to tell how many ppd a certain card will produce?



Here's a database of GPU PPD but it does not cover the Nvidia 400 series. http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?...QkFQNEVJaEZmQUR6d2lkcGIyTGc&hl=en&output=html

But, just ask.  Most likely, if it Folds, its been used around here by someone.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 10, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Here's a database of GPU PPD but it does not cover the Nvidia 400 series. http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?...QkFQNEVJaEZmQUR6d2lkcGIyTGc&hl=en&output=html
> 
> But, just ask.  Most likely, if it Folds, its been used around here by someone.



here's one that shows the 4 series
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html


----------



## popswala (Nov 11, 2010)

Alright. I'm stuck. I got my new 460 in. Reinstalled folding. deleted old client and made new one. After its up and going for a min before showing any progress. It goes to sleep. What! So I'm completely out of ideas here since I tried this several times now and set up diff ways. Still a no go. 

Any ideas?


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2010)

What do you mean it goes to sleep... are you using gpu3?


----------



## popswala (Nov 11, 2010)

lol. I forgot bout the gpu3. I'm redoing again now. Had to re-get cuda since it likes screwing up.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 11, 2010)

LOL it happens to the best of us... i just looked at your specs and wondered if you were still trying to run the gpu2 client. Good luck man!


----------



## popswala (Nov 11, 2010)

^^^thanks. I forgot bout updating my specs. I'll see how it turns out in a few.

She's finally going. 15k+ ppd. Sweet.


----------



## Bow (Nov 12, 2010)

I went to Radio Shack to get 68 ohm resistors and they are out of stock until next friday

Can I use a different one?


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

> Can I use a different one?


I just went and got some 100ohm that was all they had. Somebody told me you could use higher one's but not sure how high you can go on them...


----------



## Bow (Nov 13, 2010)

Let me know if it works, I will go back tomorrow.


----------



## TeXBill (Nov 13, 2010)

It works for me. I already got it going..


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 13, 2010)

100's work just made a dongle this week!


----------



## Bow (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok thanks, have to stop in tomorrow


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 13, 2010)

i need quick set please, i have 2 gtx 460 2g now and they will be 2 gtx 470 soon
please need quick set for two gpu 100% load, and if it possible to turn off automatically when i run a game 

thanx guys


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 13, 2010)

hayder.master said:


> i need quick set please, i have 2 gtx 460 2g now and they will be 2 gtx 470 soon
> please need quick set for two gpu 100% load, and if it possible to turn off automatically when i run a game
> 
> thanx guys


use FahtrackerV2 3.34. It has a game mode that I believe detects the game start-up and idles the clients. It's very easy to set up.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys. Seems since switching over to GPUtracker, I'm not registering any results under my name.

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=fah&name=King_Wookie50711

I have it set up with my username and team number, but what else do I need to do?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2010)

Delete the client. Reinstall, run FAH.net.


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 18, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> Delete the client. Reinstall, run FAH.net.



Do you mean delete FAH_GPU3.exe ?

Ok. Deleted the whole shebang and installed the newest version.
Do I need a passkey and EOC ID if I only run GPU3 ?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes and the rest of the directory. When everything else fails then start all over - new install. Use the old zip file folding@home-WIN32GPU-XP-631. 50711 and your folding name. An extra check/safety would be to obtain a key and enter that too.

Edit: you don't need a key but why not get one. You will end up upgrading and do -bigadv sooner or later


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 18, 2010)

Can do.  So the EOC ID is not needed then?
And passkeys are avialble from?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2010)

Before you delete everything and start over, could you give us a screen shot of the user setup page from Fahtracker?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Can do.  So the EOC ID is not needed then?
> And passkeys are avialble from?



http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

Your EOC ID is 452981


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2010)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Before you delete everything and start over, could you give us a screen shot of the user setup page from Fahtracker?



Good suggestion. I think it is a key-in problem hence the re-install advice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2010)

the tab is called "tracker settings"


----------



## King Wookie (Nov 18, 2010)

Thx for the help. 
Passkey and EOC ID now loaded.

Had to do a reinstall anyways. There was an issue with fahtracker's updater. So let's see how it goes.


----------



## garyinhere (Nov 26, 2010)

Got my i7 Xeon OC'd and crunching on all 8 cores and folding 2 GTX 460's!
+965BE crunching with a 275 & 250 folding
+9650 quad crunching and two 8800's folding
+Q8400 quad crunching with a GT 240 folding
Going to start upgrading to i7's @ the beginning of the year!

Edit: Ha thought this was the reg folding thread... comment fail lol


----------



## Feänor (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi guys. Folder in need of information. 

Can someone who's running gpu2 and gpu3 at the same time under windows 7 64 bits give me the driver number he's using?

I've tried (numerous) regular and cuda "optimized" display driver, without any overclock, and i keep getting blinking and driver recovery messages.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 27, 2010)

If the system is the one in your SPECS, may I suggest GeForce 258.96. I have a pair of GTX460 that will not work with the newer drivers without crashing.


----------



## Feänor (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks bogmali. Have tried the 258.96, and now new problem: my gt 430 isn't recognized. So i'll need another one to try to fix all the problems.

I have a gtx 460, a gt 430 and a gtx 275 co-op and hope to get them working together.

Hope when i'll replace the gt 430 with a gtx 470, all those f***ing drivers problem will be history...


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 1, 2010)

*Really Hot 460*

I have two Gigabyte GTX 460's and one of them is running very hot. They are not in SLI. I set the cards back to stock but still have the temp problem. I lowered the volts and that didn't help either. I run my case open air with a fan blowing in it. I also placed a fan on the back of the HDD cage blowing air between the cards with no luck on dropping the temps. I'm kinda at a loss on what would be causing this. I had both of the cards setup the exact same way on a crosshair iii and temps were fine. The only thing that has changed is AMD to Intel and Crosshair iii to an X58. Any idea's? Here's a screen shot.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2010)

If you remove the added fans and close up your case does it raise the temps on that particular card?  If it doesn't maybe a bad temp sensor?


----------



## garyinhere (Dec 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> If you remove the added fans and close up your case does it raise the temps on that particular card?  If it doesn't maybe a bad temp sensor?



I switched both of the cards to see if it was a hot running card or jst the position. Now the top card is at 72 and the bottom is at 54 so i think that helped... if it gets hot again going to use the top and bottom slots and leave the one in the middle empty.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 1, 2010)

garyinhere said:


> I switched both of the cards to see if it was a hot running card or jst the position. Now the top card is at 72 and the bottom is at 54 so i think that helped... if it gets hot again going to use the top and bottom slots and leave the one in the middle empty.



I had that issue in C/F, only remedy was the one you stated above.  Even with a fan flowing right into it, I guess it was just not enough room to flow it efficiently.  The heat just got trapped there.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 14, 2010)

This may have been asked 1000 times but I can't seem to find anywhere how you are supposed to get all the big bonus points while crunching with the i7's...

I very well may have a spare i7 930 soon and being my WCG points are plenty up to par I wouldn't mind setting it up for F@H, however I'm not sure how to do this properly. I came by one posting about just running the SMP client but I remember hearing something about running a VM or multiple VM's, not sure whats involved in that setup or how to set it up properly.

Thanks ahead of time and keep on folding!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 14, 2010)

Just follow  Setting up the Windows SMP client and put in -bigadv where he says.


----------



## niko084 (Dec 17, 2010)

Alright just setup the SMP client on a i7-980x @ 4.42ghz, I can let it chug for a few days here... Should help rake in some points.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 17, 2010)

niko084 said:


> Alright just setup the SMP client on a i7-980x @ 4.42ghz, I can let it chug for a few days here... Should help rake in some points.



Unless you run into a couple of 2684 then you should do better then 21:00 TPF (> 64 k PPD) on that chip at that speed.    4.05 GHz equals 21:10-20 TPF on a dedicated rig.

Feel free to let it run a "few" days.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2010)

OK -bigadv guys. I'm running into low production on my latest i7-870. She's clocked @ 3.8Ghz with ram @ 1520mhz 9/9/9/24/88/1t. It's not a heat/throttling issue, as she never tops 67C on air. I have installed the latest bios/system drivers, but I feel something is holding her back. Running -smp 7 on cores 1 thru 7. Running 3xGPU2 on core 0. SLBJG and the batch is L027b024. I have had her @ 4.0Ghz stable with no improvements. Let me know what you you guys might think the problem might be.

*EDIT: she's running P2685 in the pic.*


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 24, 2010)

I would pause the GPUs for one CPU frame. If the time per frame drops significantly then you know that they use more then the one core. I can see that it shouldn't be the case but that's the best that I can come up with.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> I would pause the GPUs for one CPU frame. If the time per frame drops significantly then you know that they use more then the one core. I can see that it shouldn't be the case but that's the best that I can come up with.



Trying it now to see if there is any improvement.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 24, 2010)

> I have two Gigabyte GTX 460's and one of them is running very hot. They are not in SLI. I set the cards back to stock but still have the temp problem. I lowered the volts and that didn't help either. I run my case open air with a fan blowing in it. I also placed a fan on the back of the HDD cage blowing air between the cards with no luck on dropping the temps. I'm kinda at a loss on what would be causing this. I had both of the cards setup the exact same way on a crosshair iii and temps were fine. The only thing that has changed is AMD to Intel and Crosshair iii to an X58. Any idea's? Here's a screen shot.


@ garyinhere My Gigabyte cards have a hot spot on the back side of the card where the gpu is. I put a antec spot cooler fan blowing air out the back of the case. It drops the temps to a acceptable range. Running the cards on top of each other lets the heat rise to the other card and get sucked in to the fan on the top card. Can you separate the cards put more room between them? Maybe if you have a different card put it in the bottom slot and the gigabyte card in the top slot. Not sure if this will work or not. I had to put my gigabyte cards in different cases to keep them cooler.


----------



## TeXBill (Dec 24, 2010)

Buck I bet its because of GPU2. Mine was doing the same thing and I just put fermi cards in that rig and the PPD went up by about 10,000 PPD.


----------



## bogmali (Dec 24, 2010)

Buck-41 minutes TPF is not that bad on an i7-8XX. I would even go as far as saying that it's amazing because you're feeding 3 GPU's at the same time. Just Mstenholm said, pause the GPU clients and see what the difference is PPD and TPF wise.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2010)

Killed the GPU2 clients and TPF decreased by 1.5 minutes. Still not enough of a difference to say that the GPU's were conflicting. I need to dig deeper into this.



bogmali said:


> Buck-41 minutes TPF is not that bad on an i7-8XX. I would even go as far as saying that it's amazing because you're feeding 3 GPU's at the same time. Just Mstenholm said, pause the GPU clients and see what the difference is PPD and TPF wise.



Naw, it's off quite a bit. I know 1156 rigs are a downgrade from 1366, but these P55 rigs are capable(and cheap to build). I have 3 other 1156 rigs and they all pull between *27K ppd with GPU's* and *33K ppd without GPU's*. I'm gonna wipe the drive/reload windows and start from scratch after the -bigadv finishes(the HDD and Win7 install is from another rig-Phenom x4/4xGPU2). That might be holding it back. Thanks for the suggestions guy's!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2010)

*Update: *Installed win7 again as well as all drivers. Played around with the affinity's of the clients and now she is producing 26.5K ppd with the 3x GPU2 clients. Total for the rig is 49K+/-.  I'm satisfied for now, but feel there is more O/C left in this chip. Currently @ 3.8Ghz/1.35V/190bclk/x20multi running 68C on air. Gonna shoot for 3.9/4.0 next week.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> *Update: *Installed win7 again as well as all drivers. Played around with the affinity's of the clients and now she is producing 26.5K ppd with the 3x GPU2 clients. Total for the rig is 49K+/-.  I'm satisfied for now, but feel there is more O/C left in this chip. Currently @ 3.8Ghz/1.35V/190bclk/x20multi running 68C on air. Gonna shoot for 3.9/4.0 next week.



49 k is not bad. Did you end up staying with the 7 treads for the CPU?

All you need is to put the rig in a Danish open window and then shoot for 4.2 GHz. I open one from time to time and see a 10 degree C drop on my GPU's. My hardworking hex still struggles go higher then 40 C @ 4.1 GHZ in its 0-5 C environment. I did have an EUE (core communication something) @ 84 % but completed it in the second run, so I will stay at 4.1 GHz/1.26 V but it is tempting to go higher when temps are that low.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 30, 2010)

mstenholm said:


> 49 k is not bad. Did you end up staying with the 7 treads for the CPU?
> 
> All you need is to put the rig in a Danish open window and then shoot for 4.2 GHz. I open one from time to time and see a 10 degree C drop on my GPU's. My hardworking hex still struggles go higher then 40 C @ 4.1 GHZ in its 0-5 C environment. I did have an EUE (core communication something) @ 84 % but completed it in the second run, so I will stay at 4.1 GHz/1.26 V but it is tempting to go higher when temps are that low.


I'm running smp-7, but I'm allowing -bigadv access to all cores. The 3x GPU's are locked to Core 0. I've tried several configurations and this one is the most productive. Now i just need to check the wattage that it is using. I have been lucky and have not lost a WU in about 2 months.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm running smp-7, but I'm allowing -bigadv access to all cores. The 3x GPU's are locked to Core 0. I've tried several configurations and this one is the most productive. Now i just need to check the wattage that it is using. I have been lucky and have not lost a WU in about 2 months.



Seems to be the way to go. I never tried with more then one GPU(2) on either on my -bigadv rigs but I hate to see the 2-2½ minutes penalty I get per frame. If/when I have a 2684 I run my GPU. When the TPF gets that long the bonus is less affected anyway.

Well, this one lost WU was the first one in a long time too and since that is the case I will no ease on my OC.


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 1, 2011)

I just installed a 9800 GTX+ into a secondary rig of mine and want to run the GPU2 client on it.  I've tried the stock GPU2 client and also the FAH GPU Tracker V2 client and I end up getting the same error using both.  

This system with the 9800 GTX+ does have an onboard Radeon Xpress 200 VGA adapter.  I had to go into the BIOS on this board and set the PCI-E as the primary display adapter.  I removed the ATI catalyst software and removed all related ATI software.  I even ran Driver Sweeper afterwards.  I'm using the 260.99 Nvidia driver on Windows Server 2008 32 bit.  The 9800 GTX+ can withstand 10 minutes of Kombuster and temps don't get out of hand so I'm pretty certain the card is fine (I do have an aggressive fan profile set on the card via Afterburner). 

Here is what I get in the log from both the clients when trying to run them. (This one below is from the WU Failures directory on the GPU Tracker client)

--- Opening Log file [January 1 07:36:23 UTC] 


# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\Users\Ross\Documents\FAH GPU Tracker V2\GPU0
Executable: C:\Users\Ross\Documents\FAH GPU Tracker V2\FAH_GPU2.exe
Arguments: -oneunit -gpu 0 

[07:36:23] - Ask before connecting: No
[07:36:23] - User name: Ross211 (Team 50711)
[07:36:23] - User ID: 72663AEC695CEB6A
[07:36:23] - Machine ID: 3
[07:36:23] 
[07:36:23] Work directory not found. Creating...
[07:36:23] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[07:36:23] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[07:36:23] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:36:23] - Connecting to assignment server
[07:36:24] - Successful: assigned to (171.67.108.11).
[07:36:24] + News From Folding@Home: Welcome to Folding@Home
[07:36:24] Loaded queue successfully.
[07:36:25] + Closed connections
[07:36:25] 
[07:36:25] + Processing work unit
[07:36:25] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[07:36:25] Core found.
[07:36:25] Working on queue slot 01 [January 1 07:36:25 UTC]
[07:36:25] + Working ...
[07:36:25] 
[07:36:25] *------------------------------*
[07:36:25] Folding@Home GPU Core
[07:36:25] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[07:36:25] 
[07:36:25] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[07:36:25] Build host: amoeba
[07:36:25] Board Type: Nvidia
[07:36:25] Core      : 
[07:36:25] Preparing to commence simulation
[07:36:25] - Looking at optimizations...
[07:36:25] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_01.ckp
[07:36:25] - Created dyn
[07:36:25] - Files status OK
[07:36:25] - Expanded 45411 -> 251112 (decompressed 552.9 percent)
[07:36:25] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45411 data_size=251112, decompressed_data_size=251112 diff=0
[07:36:25] - Digital signature verified
[07:36:25] 
[07:36:25] Project: 5769 (Run 0, Clone 219, Gen 121)
[07:36:25] 
[07:36:25] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[07:36:25] Entering M.D.
[07:36:31] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3281136117 2544728572 4217056393 3144557638 4075114056
[07:36:31] 
[07:36:31] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[07:36:31] 
[07:36:32] Working on Protein
[07:36:32] mdrun_gpu returned 
[07:36:32] Self-test failure
[07:36:32] 
[07:36:32] Folding@home Core Shutdown: UNSTABLE_MACHINE
[07:36:35] CoreStatus = 7A (122)
[07:36:35] Sending work to server
[07:36:35] Project: 5769 (Run 0, Clone 219, Gen 121)
[07:36:35] - Read packet limit of 540015616... Set to 524286976.
[07:36:35] - Error: Could not get length of results file work/wuresults_01.dat
[07:36:35] - Error: Could not read unit 01 file. Removing from queue.
[07:36:35] + -oneunit flag given and have now finished a unit. Exiting.
Folding@Home Client Shutdown.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 1, 2011)

Are you running it as administrator?


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope but I just gave it a shot and it fails and gives me the same error in the log.  Thanks hopefully we can figure this out.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 1, 2011)

Take a look at this thread, seems people are having trouble with their cards when folding 57** projects.

Only thing I can think of is to let it run without -oneunit flag. It will probably fail 6 units in a row then pause, when it pauses restart the client and see if it will pick up a different WU project.


----------



## hat (Jan 2, 2011)

//nevermind, worked it out


----------



## bogmali (Jan 2, 2011)

Ross11-is your onboard graphics card enabled? It could be that you're folding on that ATI Xpress200 and that's why it's crashing on you Disable it completely from that BIOS and check your display settings on the control panel and make sure that the 9800GTX is your default display adapter. Hope it helps


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 3, 2011)

I have an option in my ASUS P5RC-LA that is "Primary Video Adapter" and I have it set to PCI-E.  I actually had to go into BIOS with my onboard after putting a PCI-E card in, the board won't automatically change output.  It gives me the option of choosing PCI, Onboard, and PCI-E.  POS...


----------



## msgclb (Jan 3, 2011)

Ross211 said:


> I have an option in my ASUS P5RC-LA that is "Primary Video Adapter" and I have it set to PCI-E.  I actually had to go into BIOS with my onboard after putting a PCI-E card in, the board won't automatically change output.  It gives me the option of choosing PCI, Onboard, and PCI-E.  POS...



Maybe your onboard video is seen as -GPU 0 so you might be able to use -GPU 1 to resolve the conflict.


----------



## Ross211 (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah I did try that in the console version and also in FAH GPU Tracker V2.  When I run autodetect in FAH GPU Tracker V2 it finds GPU0 as the 9800 GTX+ and sets GPU0 as Nvidia G80.  I tried manually setting it to GPU1 and it fails.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 10, 2011)

Is it possible that my ip has been blocked by Stanford? I cant download any WUs nor can i even get onto the home page. Its been like this for near a day now, Ive tried everything i can think of but ive had no luck finding the problem 


```
[02:01:00] --------------------------------------------------
[02:01:00] FAH GPU Tracker v3.43 Startup
[02:01:00] --------------------------------------------------
[02:01:00] Detected OS: Windows 7
[02:01:02] Detected CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 925 Processor
[02:01:02] 4 Cores, 4 Threads, 3,360 MHz
[02:01:02] Creating client folders...
[02:01:02] Downloading FAH clients...
[02:02:43] FATAL ERROR: Could not download clients
[02:02:43] Check your internet connection, then try Setup -> Download FAH Clients
[02:02:43] User cancelled FAH client download
[02:02:43] FATAL ERROR: Could not download clients
[02:02:43] Check your internet connection, then try Setup -> Download FAH Clients
[02:02:43] User cancelled FAH client download
[02:02:43] FATAL ERROR: Could not download clients
[02:02:43] Check your internet connection, then try Setup -> Download FAH Clients
[02:02:43] User cancelled FAH client download
[02:02:43] FATAL ERROR: Could not download clients
[02:02:43] Check your internet connection, then try Setup -> Download FAH Clients
[02:02:43] User cancelled FAH client download
[02:02:43] FATAL ERROR: Could not download clients
[02:02:43] Check your internet connection, then try Setup -> Download FAH Clients
```

This has happened on both my main and backup rigs on all clients


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 10, 2011)

Unless you've installed a new firewall, anti-virus or anti-spyware, that sounds like a question for your ISP.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Unless you've installed a new firewall, anti-virus or anti-spyware, that sounds like a question for your ISP.



Hmm it seems they, for whatever reason, are blocking it. I can get in via proxy so that sorta says it all :shadedshu


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 10, 2011)

Just got a reply email from my ISP, apparently its a known issue and they are looking into it. Damn, looks like i wont be folding for awhile 

Edit: Thankfully they fixed it up fairly fast!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 19, 2011)

physXerror who's ur ISP not Orcon is it as thats the same error msg I got


----------



## erocker (Jan 23, 2011)

I need the non-systray GPU3 client for my GTX 580. Also, can someone just give me the quick rundown 1.2.3.. (or provide a link) on setting it up for the best output. I did have it set up correctly previously, but I kinda forgot the process.

Thanks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 24, 2011)

erocker said:


> I need the non-systray GPU3 client for my GTX 580. Also, can someone just give me the quick rundown 1.2.3.. (or provide a link) on setting it up for the best output. I did have it set up correctly previously, but I kinda forgot the process.
> 
> Thanks!



Just use this:
http://fahtracker.com/

EDIT: Walk through here:  Setting-up Folding Clients With FAH GPU Tracker V...


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 29, 2011)

So, I have 2 9800GT's and a GTX470 running with a 4.5GHz core 2 duo.

Should I be running SMP on both cores? Just one? Or skip SMP all together?

I ask because when I added the other 9800GT, my PPD droped from ~17k to ~13k


----------



## bogmali (Jan 29, 2011)

I wouldn't run SMP on it all since you have 3 GPU's folding, it will just bog down the system thus decreasing your PPD.


----------



## PhysXerror (Jan 29, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> physXerror who's ur ISP not Orcon is it as thats the same error msg I got



Hey man, Nope im with Slingshot


----------



## Sinzia (Jan 29, 2011)

bogmali said:


> I wouldn't run SMP on it all since you have 3 GPU's folding, it will just bog down the system thus decreasing your PPD.



Thats what I was thinking as well, thanks!


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 29, 2011)

PhysXerror said:


> Hey man, Nope im with Slingshot



ah ok still sounds like something that Orcon would do


----------



## qu4k3r (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a strange read on FAH tracker... 850K ppd on gpu0 lol


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 29, 2011)

qu4k3r said:


> I have a strange read on FAH tracker... 850K ppd on gpu0 lol
> 
> http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/4364/1mppd.jpg



Ah, the "Golden GTX460"


----------



## popswala (Feb 4, 2011)

Is it just me or am I missing something. I added the gpu tracker v2 to start up auto on restart but I get a dos box on screen and it doesn't start up, also I pinned it to task bar but when I click to start. I get an error saying unable to update. I have to run from install dir. Any ideas on this?

Next time it does that I'll try to get a screen shot of what all it says. Its done it a few times.


----------



## xbonez (Feb 4, 2011)

Works on start up for me. (btw, for it to start folding on startup, you have to change a setting that says 'Start all Clients when Program Loads' or something like that.

Might be a problem with permissions, depending on in which directory you have the exxecutable. A screenshot of the error would definitely help.


----------



## popswala (Feb 4, 2011)

I just did a restart and I did get the error again. It works if I just run from the install dir so I don't know what error its getting cause it just seems to be a general error. I did check settings and it is set to auto start gpu0. It does work from time to time, but I want to make sure it works for when I'm away on weekends.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 4, 2011)

Something is not right in the settings.....It's not accepting the flags, are you doing CPU or GPU?


----------



## msgclb (Feb 4, 2011)

I've had problems starting tracker v2 using a link. Using Windows 7 you can pin the app to the task bar. If I pinned the app it would work but not a link. You might create a copy of the app and try to use it to auto start.


----------



## popswala (Feb 4, 2011)

Just gpu since i have wcg on cpu. I didn't change nothing. It did work before. Just not when I added it to program startup. Sometimes it does work so I don't think its settings.

I did pin to taskbar from install dir. That works even tho every once in a while i get error "unable to update" so I have to run from install dir. Not a big problem. Just less convienient.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 5, 2011)

I will give my i7 2600K a try in folding, just got to figure out how to do it


----------



## bogmali (Feb 5, 2011)

Zenith said:


> I will give my i7 2600K a try in folding, just got to figure out how to do it



Start here:  How to set up Windows SMP/SMP2 CPU Client

But since you have an i7 I suggest doing some -bigadv work. Follow the instructions above and add this:

 Folding Essentials/Tutorials


----------



## Zenith (Feb 5, 2011)

Wondering what is with this passkey?


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 5, 2011)

popswala said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110204/folding error.png
> 
> I just did a restart and I did get the error again. It works if I just run from the install dir so I don't know what error its getting cause it just seems to be a general error. I did check settings and it is set to auto start gpu0. It does work from time to time, but I want to make sure it works for when I'm away on weekends.



It looks, from your image, like you are creating a shortcut to *FAH.exe* in the FAH GPU Tracker V2 folder.

Just create the shortcut for *FAH GPU Tracker V2.exe* in that folder and then from 'Configure' in Tracker you can set which clients you want to auto start.
If you want Tracker to start with Windows, place the shortcut in the Startup folder.






EDIT Zenith, the passkey is needed for -bigadv so you can claim the bonus points.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 5, 2011)

I ordered one on Stanford website. I guess that's ok?


----------



## bogmali (Feb 5, 2011)

Zenith said:


> I ordered one on Stanford website. I guess that's ok?



Yes that is OK. You will need it when you configure your client.

One more thing to add since this is your first time folding SMP, you will need to complete 10 regular A3 WU's using that passkey before you can do the -bigadv WU's and be eligible for the early completion bonus.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok client is up and running, it has like 3minutes and 5 seconds per frame. 

I have two more question:

Is there any way to monitor PPD and is client allowed to be closed and rerun if I decide to shut down computer?
I tried FahMonitor which didn't give me any PPDs.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Use HFM.net to monitor clients.

EDIT:You can download it here -
http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/downloads/detail?name=HFM Release 0.6.1.251.msi


----------



## Zenith (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## bogmali (Feb 5, 2011)

Looks good.....Once you get ten of those 6XXX done and submitted, replace the -advmethods flag on your client shortcut with the -bigadv flag. Also make sure you follow the steps on that 2nd link that I posted.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Make sure you have Virtualization turned on in your BIOS, so you will have 8 threads running when doing your -bigadv units.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 5, 2011)

I am using this parameters:

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@Home Windows SMP Client V1.01\Folding@home-Win32-x86.exe" -bigadv -smp -verbosity 9 -oneunit


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah you have to finish 10 of the standard SMP work units within, I think 80% of the allotted time, and then you will get allocated the -bigadv work units.

EDIT: Remember with the -oneunit flag the client will stop after finishing each work unit and will not auto start the next one.
For -bigadv WU's you can use -smp 8 if you have virtualization on, and it will use all 8 threads on the CPU.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 5, 2011)

Hyper-threading now gives me 25K PPD, frame time is 2:21. Temps went up to 62max, average 59.

Anyone knows where is System 3 temperature measured on Gigabyte boards?

http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/3346/temppch.jpg

 Is it PCH? I want to lower it.


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 5, 2011)

25K PPD , looks good now 

Not sure what that temp is 

EDIT: Give HWMonitor a try -

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## bogmali (Feb 5, 2011)

Give Real Temps a shot, you can get it from the download section of TPU. 

62 is good temps, 80's is borderline. On your parameters remove -bigadv and -oneunit, replace it with -advmethods. Once you get the 10 required WU's, remove -advmethods, and replace it with -bigadv.


----------



## Zenith (Feb 6, 2011)

ATM I am working with 45K PPD, second project that I got is two day long. 



Bogmali, those are Real Temp readings.






edit: Last project was worth 3300 Points, according to F@H monitor, while online stats says 481 Points last update.  

I guess F@H monitor readings are off??


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah the project you are running now, P6900, is a -bigadv work unit.

The last project you ran, P6051, was only worth 481 points -

http://fci.fatalerrorgroup.com/?target=projects.plc&project=6051

In HFM.net make sure you have downloaded a updated Projects list, click on 'Tools' and then 'Download Projects From Stanford'.You can then see what each project is worth by looking at the 'Credit' column.


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 8, 2011)

can any1 tell how to setup on H5750 gpu ?

FAH GPU tracker  V2 i getting

i tried with ATI R700 /R800 from Gpu tracker's drop down menu but getting same msg










F:\FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2\FAH GPU Tracker V2\GPU0=>FAHlog

```
# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.23

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: F:\FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2\FAH GPU Tracker V2\GPU0
Executable: F:\FAH_GPU_Tracker_V2\FAH GPU Tracker V2\FAH_GPU2.exe
Arguments: -oneunit -forcegpu ati_r700 -advmethods -verbosity 9 -gpu 0 

[19:21:30] - Ask before connecting: No
[19:21:30] - User name:  (Team 50711)
[19:21:30] - User ID: 61DBA4D245D207CB
[19:21:30] - Machine ID: 3
[19:21:30] 
[19:21:30] Loaded queue successfully.
[19:21:30] 
[19:21:30] + Processing work unit
[19:21:30] - Autosending finished units... [February 8 19:21:30 UTC]
[19:21:30] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[19:21:30] Trying to send all finished work units
[19:21:30] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[19:21:30] - Autosend completed
[19:21:30] Core found.
[19:21:30] Working on queue slot 01 [February 8 19:21:30 UTC]
[19:21:30] + Working ...
[19:21:30] - Calling '.\FahCore_11.exe -dir work/ -suffix 01 -priority 96 -nocpulock -checkpoint 3 -verbose -lifeline 5028 -version 623'

[19:21:35] CoreStatus = C0000135 (-1073741515)
[19:21:35] Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000135
[19:21:35] This is a sign of more serious problems, shutting down.
```


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2011)

Two things:

Remove the -oneunit flag
Try GPU2 instead of GPU3


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 8, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Two things:
> 
> Remove the -oneunit flag
> Try GPU2 instead of GPU3



GPU2/GPU3 does not matter with ATI. Although Standford says to use GPU2, GPU3 will just process GPU2 WU's. (experience with 4830)

http://fahwiki.net/index.php/CoreStatus_codes#C0000135 talks about that specific error code.

Romeopp, please fill in your system specs.  That will help us troubleshoot.  Also, put your username in FAHTracker.  Is this the only GPU in your system?  Maybe try it on GPU1.  If your motherboard has integrated graphics and it is not disabled, I think F@H sometimes tries to grab it.  You may need to go into BIOS and disable it instead of having it set to auto.


----------



## msgclb (Feb 8, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Two things:
> 
> Remove the -oneunit flag
> Try GPU2 instead of GPU3



This on the FAH GPU Tracker V2 Forum.

Unable to disable -oneunit mode



> This is the normal behavior. The Tracker will restart the clients after they exit. This is the reason that it is possible to change the Tracker's oneunit setting while a client is running. When you set oneunit in the Tracker's config it simply doesn't restart the client.
> 
> I get this question too often, I should make a sticky about this.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 8, 2011)

msgclb said:


> This on the FAH GPU Tracker V2 Forum.






thebluebumblebee said:


> GPU2/GPU3 does not matter with ATI. Although Standford says to use GPU2, GPU3 will just process GPU2 WU's. (experience with 4830)



0 for 2 

I'll keep quite now since this is AMD/ATI area-something I'm not too familiar with


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 9, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Two things:
> 
> Remove the -oneunit flag
> Try GPU2 instead of GPU3



ticked Enable GPU0  [under GPU ]  still getting same error 


if folding@home not compactable with my card is there any other folding supported by my card?like WCGrid


----------



## bogmali (Feb 9, 2011)

Romeopp said:


> ticked Enable GPU0  [under GPU ]  still getting same error
> 
> 
> if folding@home not compactable with my card is there any other folding supported by my card?like WCGrid



Do the stand-alone console client. There is a link in the folding essentials sub-forum. Never liked FAH GPU Tracker V2, too many issues (for me):shadedshu


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Romeopp, please fill in your system specs.  That will help us troubleshoot.  Also, put your username in FAHTracker.  Is this the only GPU in your system?  Maybe try it on GPU1.  If your motherboard has integrated graphics and it is not disabled, I think F@H sometimes tries to grab it.  You may need to go into BIOS and disable it instead of having it set to auto.




E7500  [no OCing]
4gb DDR 2 800 mhz ram
550 W FSP saga II smps
ATI radeon H5750 Gfx card

long back i tried think gpu2 client on my old nvdia 9400 gt but it was 2 slow back then 

i have no problem playing many games at max details at my 1024*768 resolution monitor 

MB's interrelated  video is disabled


bogmali said:


> Do the stand-alone console client. There is a link in the folding essentials sub-forum. Never liked FAH GPU Tracker V2, too many issues (for me):shadedshu



i downloaded GPU3 client from folding@home website and  edited shortcut to 

-forcegpu ati_r800 -advmethods -verbosity 9

GPU - z is showing 99 -100% gpu usage  =)  ty




btw any1 know recommended  MAX GPU temp for HD 5750 ?

ty

EDIT 

with just 1 GPU client running my CPU usage is at 60 to  65 & usage(E7500 core2duo) is it normal ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes.  Step 5 at  Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards! (explained further in post 24) will tell you how to enter the environmental variables which will reduce the overhead on the CPU.


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Yes.  Step 5 at  Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards! (explained further in post 24) will tell you how to enter the environmental variables which will reduce the overhead on the CPU.



ty , cpu load reduced to 10-15% only now  , thanks all  







is 5 hrs for folding on HD 5750 and 2218 PPD  normal ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2011)

Romeopp said:


> E7500  [no OCing]
> 4gb DDR 2 800 mhz ram
> 550 W FSP saga II smps
> ATI radeon H5750 Gfx card
> ...



It should work.  Try going with the console client instead of FAHTracker as Bog suggested.  BTW, what OS?


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It should work.  Try going with the console client instead of FAHTracker as Bog suggested.  BTW, what OS?



yup its working now after i uninstalled FAH gpu tracker and installed GPU 3 6.41 system tray client  . Couldn't find gpu3 console version 

ty




Romeopp said:


> ty , cpu load reduced to 10-15% only now  , thanks all
> 
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/3899/hd5750.png
> ...



is 5 hrs  and 2218 PPD normal for HD 5750 ?

thanks all 4 helping

edit 

OS = WIn 7 64 bit

edit now PPD reduced to 931  and ETA increased to  10.39 hrs >.>


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 9, 2011)

What else are you doing on the system while the GPU is Folding?


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 10, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> What else are you doing on the system while the GPU is Folding?




after reboot speed went back to 5hrs ETA , is 5 hrs to complete 1 project normal ?

ty


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 10, 2011)

Romeopp said:


> after reboot speed went back to 5hrs ETA , is 5 hrs to complete 1 project normal ?
> 
> ty



Yes, takes my 4830 ~6 hours


----------



## adrianx (Feb 11, 2011)

hello to all

I set the boinc manager... but dont use the GPU only the CPU... anyone can help with that?


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 11, 2011)

You are in the wrong forum- try this http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=106370


----------



## xbonez (Feb 11, 2011)

BOINC mainly only uses CPU (aside from a few projects). This forum is for Folding, which is also a distributed computing project, but different from BOINC.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 11, 2011)

adrianx said:


> hello to all
> 
> I set the boinc manager... but dont use the GPU only the CPU... anyone can help with that?



Setting up WCG to run on the CPU and Folding on the GPU is what is recommended around here for the best usage of your hardware, unless you happen to have an i7 over 3.6Ghz.

There are two types of the GPU clients available: system tray and console. This team likes the console versions of the clients.  You can choose to install the system tray client, but we might not be able to help you with any problems that you have with it.

You need to run GPU3 for the 6870. The GPU2 client will work for the 5770 that you mentioned, but you may as well just GPU3 for both. Pay attention to the environmental variables, step 5 in the first post with more info as to where in post 24.  Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards!  (I know that says GPU2, only using that link for the EV's)
As for the GPU3 client, I'm going to link you to a great thread that is on Stanford's Folding Forum. It will tell you where to download the client from and how to install it. Guide For GPU3 BETA Client {Windows & Linux}


----------



## Romeopp (Feb 12, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Setting up WCG to run on the CPU and Folding on the GPU is what is recommended around here for the best usage of your hardware, unless you happen to have an i7 over 3.6Ghz.
> 
> There are two types of the GPU clients available: system tray and console. This team likes the console versions of the clients.  You can choose to install the system tray client, but we might not be able to help you with any problems that you have with it.
> 
> ...


i think i2 should start doing WCG on cpu  , folding smp  client on cpu is taking 4ever on my E7500  42%      smp client done still  17 hrs more to go


----------



## xbonez (Feb 12, 2011)

Romeopp said:


> i think i2 should start doing WCG on cpu  , folding smp  client on cpu is taking 4ever on my E7500  42%      smp client done still  17 hrs more to go



Wow....thats too long. Almost 35 hours for a single WU doesn't figure.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a question. I want to run Folding@home on my ATI GPU and WCG on my C2D E8500, so I downloaded the F@h GPU client. However, when I run it, it uses over 50% of my CPU. How do I fix this? (I want it to just run on the GPU)


----------



## xbonez (Feb 12, 2011)

Originally Posted by thebluebumblebee  
Yes. Step 5 at Setting up GPU2 on ATI cards! (explained further in post 24) will tell you how to enter the environmental variables which will reduce the overhead on the CPU.


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2011)

I recently picked up an 8800GT to shove in my server's spare PCI-E slot and fold on, but it's running far too hot. Even at 100% fan speed, it runs at 85c. It's a single slot model. The case has somewhat decent ventilation, but it does have an 8800GTS in there with it, as well as an overclocked E2140, both running 100% full load all the time.

Do the single slot 8800GT's normally run this hot? Should I try finding a better cooler for it, or would simply replacing the thermal paste with MX-2 be good enough?


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2011)

xbonez said:


> Wow....thats too long. Almost 35 hours for a single WU doesn't figure.




it does if it's an 2000000 step WU mine takes about that long and the 500k take about 23hrs if I don't let the PC idle much wich when I'm on it doesn't happen often so any cpu cycle taken away from SMP will slow it down quite a bit unless you use something like -SMP 3 on a quad


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2011)

hat said:


> I recently picked up an 8800GT to shove in my server's spare PCI-E slot and fold on, but it's running far too hot. Even at 100% fan speed, it runs at 85c. It's a single slot model. The case has somewhat decent ventilation, but it does have an 8800GTS in there with it, as well as an overclocked E2140, both running 100% full load all the time.
> 
> Do the single slot 8800GT's normally run this hot? Should I try finding a better cooler for it, or would simply replacing the thermal paste with MX-2 be good enough?



just replaced my thermal paste on my ATI HD5770 with AS5 temps dropped by 10c from upto 64c down to a solid 51c when folding on it


----------



## hat (Feb 19, 2011)

Man, it's idling at 67c in there... with 80% fan speed. Granted the 8800GTS and the E2140 are both loaded, but the 8800GT running at 67c idle? wat.


----------



## Sinzia (Feb 20, 2011)

hat said:


> I recently picked up an 8800GT to shove in my server's spare PCI-E slot and fold on, but it's running far too hot. Even at 100% fan speed, it runs at 85c. It's a single slot model. The case has somewhat decent ventilation, but it does have an 8800GTS in there with it, as well as an overclocked E2140, both running 100% full load all the time.
> 
> Do the single slot 8800GT's normally run this hot? Should I try finding a better cooler for it, or would simply replacing the thermal paste with MX-2 be good enough?



85 is (I think) within the design specs for the card, I think those went to 90 before issues, I'm going off some old memories of when I had a single slot 8800GT. (RIP BFG)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2011)

hat said:


> I recently picked up an 8800GT to shove in my server's spare PCI-E slot and fold on, but it's running far too hot. Even at 100% fan speed, it runs at 85c. It's a single slot model. The case has somewhat decent ventilation, but it does have an 8800GTS in there with it, as well as an overclocked E2140, both running 100% full load all the time.
> 
> Do the single slot 8800GT's normally run this hot? Should I try finding a better cooler for it, or would simply replacing the thermal paste with MX-2 be good enough?



Trying new TIM costs almost nothing.  Putting a new cooler on an 8800GT doesn't make much $ence IMHO. I believe that the G92's are okay up to 90 degrees, but I'm uncomfortable over 80.

Secondly, I need some help with my MSI GTX460 Twin Frozr II SOC.  It's doing the following at stock clocks:


> [21:25:52] Completed  47999999 out of 50000000 steps (96%).
> [21:27:44] Completed  48499999 out of 50000000 steps (97%).
> [21:29:16] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
> [21:29:16] + Error starting Folding@home core.


It always restarts the client, but with the core clocks running at 405MHz.  This happened over the weekend with no one using the system.  This has been happening a lot (at least once per day) and I have been lowering the OC until now when I'm down to stock.  Any idea's?  Do I have a defective card?  Works fine for gaming, BTW.


----------



## hat (Feb 21, 2011)

Yikes... the machine rebooted and the 8800GT was set to automatically start folding. I was laying in bed, half-sleep when I smelled a hot soldery smell... the 8800GT was running at 95c. It was like this for about a half hour. I'm using it in my main rig now (GTX260 is on my table), and it appears to be running fine. I may even be considering selling my GTX260... when I installed it for the first time I didn't notice a huge performance gain anyway.

I need to do something about these temps though. At 80% fan speed, it hits 75c, with MX-2 in my main rig with the well ventilated case. Any ideas?


----------



## adrianx (Feb 21, 2011)

mx-2 or a new set(s) of thermal pads for memory module...also you may use a small brush to take off the dust from the radiator fins, last ideea is a new radiator /cooler for your card


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 21, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Trying new TIM costs almost nothing.  Putting a new cooler on an 8800GT doesn't make much $ence IMHO. I believe that the G92's are okay up to 90 degrees, but I'm uncomfortable over 80.
> 
> Secondly, I need some help with my MSI GTX460 Twin Frozr II SOC.  It's doing the following at stock clocks:
> 
> It always restarts the client, but with the core clocks running at 405MHz.  This happened over the weekend with no one using the system.  This has been happening a lot (at least once per day) and I have been lowering the OC until now when I'm down to stock.  Any idea's?  Do I have a defective card?  Works fine for gaming, BTW.



Try the dedicated MEM tester for GPU http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=15691


----------



## oily_17 (Feb 21, 2011)

I just noticed that one of my 460's keeps failing a WU, even at stock clocks, the WU is -

P6806 (R3987, C2, G10)

Think I will run the Mem tester on it and see what it says...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2011)

hat said:


> Yikes... the machine rebooted and the 8800GT was set to automatically start folding. I was laying in bed, half-sleep when I smelled a hot soldery smell... the 8800GT was running at 95c. It was like this for about a half hour. I'm using it in my main rig now (GTX260 is on my table), and it appears to be running fine. I may even be considering selling my GTX260... when I installed it for the first time I didn't notice a huge performance gain anyway.
> 
> I need to do something about these temps though. At 80% fan speed, it hits 75c, with MX-2 in my main rig with the well ventilated case. Any ideas?



That's cooler than mine!  Mine Folds at ~81 (1728MHz on the shaders).  I'm seeing used GTS450's on CL for $80 (almost double the PPD while using half of the electricity), that's why I recommended not spending anything on your GT, but, if you can find a cheap or free cooler, (a stock G92 dual slot cooler _might_ fit) go for it.  May be time for me to do something with the TIM on my card.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 26, 2011)

hi all im fairley new to folding and to start with downloaded every client ver as i have a hybrid sys as listed 5870(hardware id 0001) + gt240(hardware id 0000) 
im running two smp 2 clients one the cpu one the other the nvidia gpu ver of the same client both using different ids 10 and 11 i think my ps3 is on 1 anyway i have two questions

am i wasting my time with the ps3 or is my everybit helps theory sound its on 24/7

and i would like to fold on the ati card as well but whenever ive tried to configure it neither gpu client has worked what do i enter into each ones aditional params box?


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 27, 2011)

every WU helps .... how have you got the NV and ATI gpu's setup
CPU 1 = SMP machine ID 1 
GPU 0 = ATI machine ID 2
GPU 1 = NV machine ID 3
 if it still doesn't work you may have run two completely separate installs of F@H 6.41 and make sure the switch's are use used in the shortcuts for each card


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 27, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> how have you got the NV and ATI gpu's setup


ive got the 5870 as my main rendering card in pciex 1 and my nv gt240 in pciex 3(technically the 2nd x16 slot for crossfire) an an ssd in pciex 2 which is x 4 il try what your sayin once my nv cards done its WU, so just to check tho, the gpu no goes in a shortcut for FAH for each client(so you mean at end of shortcut name)?, i thought it would go in additional parameters box and im using 6.30r2 clients 
ps thanks for the help


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> hi all im fairley new to folding and to start with downloaded every client ver as i have a hybrid sys as listed 5870(hardware id 0001) + gt240(hardware id 0000)
> im running two smp 2 clients one the cpu one the other the nvidia gpu ver of the same client both using different ids 10 and 11 i think my ps3 is on 1 anyway i have two questions
> 
> am i wasting my time with the ps3 or is my everybit helps theory sound its on 24/7
> ...





theoneandonlymrk said:


> ive got the 5870 as my main rendering card in pciex 1 and my nv gt240 in pciex 3(technically the 2nd x16 slot for crossfire) an an ssd in pciex 2 which is x 4 il try what your sayin once my nv cards done its WU, so just to check tho, the gpu no goes in a shortcut for FAH for each client(so you mean at end of shortcut name)?, i thought it would go in additional parameters box and im using 6.30r2 clients
> ps thanks for the help


If I may offer my 2 cents, don't Fold on the ATI card.  Just use SMP on the CPU and GPU2(not GPU3, you won't get as many PPD) on the GT240.  If you still want to Fold on the ATI, just say so and we'll go from there.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 28, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> ive got the 5870 as my main rendering card in pciex 1 and my nv gt240 in pciex 3(technically the 2nd x16 slot for crossfire) an an ssd in pciex 2 which is x 4 il try what your sayin once my nv cards done its WU, so just to check tho, the gpu no goes in a shortcut for FAH for each client(so you mean at end of shortcut name)?, i thought it would go in additional parameters box and im using 6.30r2 clients
> ps thanks for the help



In the shortcut the place that says Target should have something like this in it
for GPU 1
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu0\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 0

for GPU 2
"C:\Program Files (x86)\Folding@home\Folding@home-gpu1\Folding@home.exe" -gpu 1

and as long as you've made separate work folders for each GPU core then that should work

either that or just hold fire until V7 of FAH is released sometime in the next month or so which should in theory take care of everything for you


----------



## theonedub (Mar 1, 2011)

Been tweaking my setup to get the most PPD out of my 570, but so far no luck. At stock clocks of 732c it only does 12.4-13kPPD whereas my 470 did 15k @ 775c. Tried setting different affinity options, changing core priority, disabling WCG, etc and only gained maybe 400ppd tops. 

My install of Windows is getting pretty old, but I want to put off a reinstall until I get a SSD. Is there something else I should try? I am running the latest 266.58 drivers. I guess the next thing I am going to try is a reinstall of the drivers fresh. 

Thanks


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2011)

Maybe the difference is in the WU's each card was doing.

My 460@880core only gets about 11K now, whereas it used to get near 14K


----------



## theonedub (Mar 1, 2011)

Card is seeing similar WUs- just the 1280s and 1298s. I actually made the initial switch in the middle of a WU and watched it from there. What else should I check?


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2011)

Not sure if even a reinstall would help....

Maybe someone with a 570 can give you a guide to what PPD they are getting at their clocks

...sorry dont have a 570 to compare


----------



## theonedub (Mar 1, 2011)

I appreciate any and all help  Maybe a 570 owner will chime in or I can ask over @ OCN, maybe.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 1, 2011)

You can get some results for the 570 on their GPU PPD database -

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/475163-folding-home-gpu-ppd-database.html


----------



## johnspack (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm sure I've asked this before,  but why when I fold under win7 x64 do I get lag on even my hidden taskbar popping up when I'm folding?  This never happens under xp64 what so ever.  I'm almost switched over to win7 now because it just does sh*t.....   But the slide show thing is annoying,  is it because of my sli bridge?   I rather need it though..  If I run a 3d app,  it will most likely lock up.  Limitation of this p45 chipset?  Just annoying....


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 9, 2011)

johnspack said:


> I'm sure I've asked this before,  but why when I fold under win7 x64 do I get lag on even my hidden taskbar popping up when I'm folding?  This never happens under xp64 what so ever.  I'm almost switched over to win7 now because it just does sh*t.....   But the slide show thing is annoying,  is it because of my sli bridge?   I rather need it though..  If I run a 3d app,  it will most likely lock up.  Limitation of this p45 chipset?  Just annoying....



Are you folding with the CPU and GPU's?  Two GTX 285's on a non-sli board, using a hack for sli and a sli bridge.  Try running it without the bridge.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 9, 2011)

No,  I don't fold the cpu,  it's too precious to me.  I saw this same behavior on an older mobo with vista.  It's too bad,  I need this configuration for my main box.  Just weird that it runs so much better under xp64.


----------



## oily_17 (Mar 9, 2011)

johnspack said:


> I'm sure I've asked this before,  but why when I fold under win7 x64 do I get lag on even my hidden taskbar popping up when I'm folding?.....



I noticed this on one of my machines with Win7 x64, it seemed to happen if I had no other windows open at the time.

Now I just leave a Real Temp window open on the desktop and I never get the lag from the hidden Task bar, also I can keep an eye on temps


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 9, 2011)

I switched allegiances and now fold solely for TPU and when i switched like a tool i thought id tidy my 3 working fine clients up, as 1 was a gui one, the other 2 console, and one was on my ssd so i obv wanted it off.
 but in putting them on the 1 drive (and trying to start a fresh reinstall clients style) ive arsed it up now i can use the 5870 fine and cpu both with console clients the gt240 dosnt wana play i can force it to try with forcegpu nvidia_g80 but it dosnt do any work sends it back then i get a unstable pc msg in its log?? 

roll on v7 they dont make it too easy do they,yaknow to work for them

ps sorrry didnt wana 2nd post but is a gt210 worth folding on,il set my mums pc off on the d lo lol.


----------



## johnspack (Mar 10, 2011)

Nope,  doesn't work for me.  I can bring up as many windows as I want,  and it's all still a slide show.  Taskbar slow,  start menu slow,  everything slow.  Under xp64 it does none of this.  Weird.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got three folding boxes set up at a friends apt. since he only pays a set electricity bill regardless of usage; can someone recommend me a good vnc program and a link to setup instructions?  I'm tired of checking their integrity by solely checking the points updates, it usually takes about twice as long that way to determine if something is up than if I could remotely connect to them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 16, 2011)

Logmein?  That's what I use for rigs that I don't have monitors hooked up, just log in through there.  Works great for me.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 23, 2011)

Now got 2 X Sapphire 5770s in the rig part time folding. Heat is causing a major issue and is shutting the PC off randomly. Any tips on cooling them down. (Temp solution was to open the case up and have a desk fan on high power cooling them  )

Also is it normal for one to be a little quicker than the other? In fact one is at 39% and the other at 31% even though they started at the same time.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2011)

I would say the difference in speed is okay I guess, I've never really paid attention to mine.  As far as heat, that is about as much as you can do.  You can try to take apart the card and apply new thermal paste and clean up the fans and the heatsink on the card to make sure it's getting as much air through the heatsink as possible.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 23, 2011)

I think a new case might help as well. The trouble is the PSU which is under a fair amount of load, and the Overclocked CPU are both exhausting into the back of the GPUS. 

Next pay day I'm going to change the CPU to a corsair H50 and get a case with the PSU in the bottom rather than the top.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 23, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> (Temp solution was to open the case up and have a desk fan on high power cooling them  )



Like this?
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1230480&postcount=10

Option 1: (which you've already discovered ) Open case and get a fan that runs on household voltage, that's at least 3 times bigger than a 120mm fan, blowing into the case.
Option 2: Get a better case.
Option 3: Go naked!
Option 4: Find a cold place to put system.

Check out other rigs in that thread I linked you to for more ideas.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 24, 2011)

@headshot.

The PSU you can't put it to vent up?  Heat rises so mounted at the top would be better.  Depends on PSU I guess, mine is at the bottom of the case by it intakes through the bottom and exhausts out of the back of the case so it's fine.


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2011)

Halp!

As much as I'd like to be folding this much, either something is fishy or I have the most godlike 4850 *ever*.

My gpu client has been hanging recently (to the point that a workunit has expired despite having the client running 24/7), but it is working now (moved from 33% to 35% while I was writing).


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2011)

Seems like something's going around! 
Seriously, just wait until the yellow box turns green and PPD will be back to normal.


----------



## xvi (Mar 24, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Seems like something's going around!
> Seriously, just wait until the yellow box turns green and PPD will be back to normal.



It's been open all night. The percentage updates correctly if I refresh it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 24, 2011)

Have you tried hfm.net?


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2011)

hfm.net works. After folding for 3-4%, they show as green. 4,727 PPD for me. 

Also, just to confirm, bonus points only come from big WUs and -advmethods? How much longer do these units take compared to normal units?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 25, 2011)

Bonus points are only for SMP at this time.  That includes SMP with -bigadv.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 28, 2011)

What sort of PPD do you get off a nvidia 430?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> What sort of PPD do you get off a nvidia 430?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2149805&postcount=12849

The general consensus around here is to get the GTS450 instead.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hmm strange one. Have done two work units today, both uploaded at the same time but only one is showing up on the stats.

Ideas anyone?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 28, 2011)

???The cut-off time fell between the 2 uploads????


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> Hmm strange one. Have done two work units today, both uploaded at the same time but only one is showing up on the stats.
> 
> Ideas anyone?



Yes, avoid that. Tried it with 92 k units a couple of times. If you have the same machine ID (and you will if both GPU's sits in the same rig) it can happen, or that at least what I think.

Edit: Have a look in your log files. Was it the same unit? They often send out dublicates and some times it happens you get two identical WUs and thats when it f**ks up.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok to get another rig folding 24/7 I have the following plan

AMD AM2 5600 + CPU
2 GB DDR2 RAM
OCZ 500 W PSU
Random hard drive from somewhere 
Nvidia GTS 450

What sort off PPD can I expect of it, folding on the GPU, concerned with the CPU limiting it mainly.


----------



## xvi (Mar 29, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> Ok to get another rig folding 24/7 I have the following plan
> 
> AMD AM2 5600 + CPU
> 2 GB DDR2 RAM
> ...



CPU shouldn't limit it. I hear the nVidia client is rather processor friendly (or at least it was for me the short time I had a GTS 250). The ATI client can be processor friendly too if you tweak it.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 29, 2011)

xvi said:


> CPU shouldn't limit it. I hear the nVidia client is rather processor friendly (or at least it was for me the short time I had a GTS 250). The ATI client can be processor friendly too if you tweak it.



+1 I have a e8400 that pulled a 450 + a 460 with less then 1 % CPU load.

Edit: the 450 is good for around 8-9 k PPD. CPU, no clue.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2011)

@xvi

When you talk about tweaking the ATI client, you mean the environmental values correct?


----------



## xvi (Mar 29, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> @xvi
> 
> When you talk about tweaking the ATI client, you mean the environmental values correct?



Correct.

While I'm thinking about it, is it true that the upcoming OpenCL client won't run on Radeon HD 4000 series cards?



headshot119 said:


> AMD AM2 5600 + CPU
> 2 GB DDR2 RAM
> OCZ 500 W PSU
> Random hard drive from somewhere
> Nvidia GTS 450



Try a local electronics recycler. I volunteered at one for about six months. You could probably pick up a decent 40GB for $5-10. You could try a poor man's SSD too (compact flash card + CF to IDE adapter).



mstenholm said:


> CPU, no clue.



The number 400-600 ppd per core comes to mind, but it's a wild guess. I never found the CPU to be a very efficient cruncher. If I recall correctly, my lappy (Core Duo 1.6GHz) did 200-300-ish per core on Linux. (Edit: 96 PPD per core on Linux. I don't know where I got 300ppd from.)

Edit again: Sig rig is doing ~500 per core on the beta client.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 29, 2011)

xvi said:


> While I'm thinking about it, is it true that the upcoming OpenCL client won't run on Radeon HD 4000 series cards?



Correct. Link



> The project team is currently working on improved support for AMD and ATI GPUs. Originally, the Brook programming language was used to program on GPUs, but AMD have decided to support just OpenCL and drop all support for Brook. This has meant that the core has had to be completely rewritten to use OpenCL instead of Brook. This was a huge challenge, but that project is now bearing fruit (see the OpenMM site for more information). Because of AMD's decision to abandon support for Brook in favour of OpenCL, future developments of the AMD/ATI core will be made for OpenCL only, and will only run on graphics cards that support OpenCL.
> 
> This means that some currently supported cards will drop out of the project, as follows:
> HD2xxx and HD3xxx series do not support OpenCL and thus will not be supported once FAHcore 11 is mothballed.
> ...


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 30, 2011)

Still having stats problems with my 2 X 5770s, they both complete work units at the same time and both upload the units within minutes of each other, but only 1 unit ever shows up on the stats pages.

Any ideas?


----------



## xvi (Mar 30, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> Still having stats problems with my 2 X 5770s, they both complete work units at the same time and both upload the units within minutes of each other, but only 1 unit ever shows up on the stats pages.
> 
> Any ideas?



Could you post your two client.cfg and FAHlog.txt files? Are you getting near your expected PPD?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 30, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> Still having stats problems with my 2 X 5770s, they both complete work units at the same time and both upload the units within minutes of each other, but only 1 unit ever shows up on the stats pages.
> 
> Any ideas?



Look at the log.  

1.)Are the numbers the same?  Such as: Project: 5798 (Run 17, Clone 292, Gen 9)
2.)If you use HFM.net, it will tell you if there are conflicts between the clients.
3.)Check your setup for the clients and make sure that they have different machine ID's.  Normally, this would mean that GPU0 would be #2 and GPU1 would be #3.
4.) Do you have 2 shortcuts with 1 being for GPU0 and the second for GPU1?
5,)Since you have 5xxx series ATI GPU's, switch to Client V7. Link

We could also do a Teamviewer session if you want further help.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok So here is the shortcut for card 1

C:\Users\Karl\Desktop\Downloads\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe -gpu 0 -forcegpu ati_r700

and card 2

"C:\Users\Karl\Desktop\Downloads\Folding@home-Win32-GPU_Vista-623 - Copy\Folding@home-Win32-GPU.exe" -gpu 1 -forcegpu ati_r700

Card 1 config file 

[settings]
username=headshot119
team=50711
passkey=
asknet=no
machineid=3
local=4

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no


and card 2

[settings]
username=headshot119
team=50711
passkey=
asknet=no
machineid=2
local=4

[http]
active=no
host=localhost
port=8080
usereg=no


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2011)

HS119, No guarantees with this, but try adding -local to each of those shortcuts.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 31, 2011)

ok quick update.

One thing I forgot to mention was that the work units where always failing 4 or 5 times to upload before they finally went through. After adding the -local flag they have gone through first time. I've also staggered one card about 6 minutes behind the other to see if that helps. We'll see when the stats next update.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorted well at least I think it is. Score has jumped from 7k to 8k which fits with me completing 2 work units. thanks to both of you.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2011)

hmmm that's a rather old version of FAH why are you not using 6.40 you'll not need the                 -forcegpu ati_r700 with the newer version and why is the machine ID 3 and 4 instead of 2 and 3


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> hmmm that's a rather old version of FAH why are you not using 6.40 you'll not need the                 -forcegpu ati_r700 with the newer version and why is the machine ID 3 and 4 instead of 2 and 3



He got it working, don't fix what isn't broken.

Machine ID doesn't matter, as long as each number is only used once per machine, 1-16.

HS119, did you input the Environmental Variables. (I don't recall saying anything to you....)  Until Fahcore_16 is released for the ATI cards, there is no reason to change anything.  I saw where someone with an ATI card installed client V7 and they found out it was still running GPU2.


----------



## bogmali (Mar 31, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> hmmm that's a rather old version of FAH why are you not using 6.40 you'll not need the                 -forcegpu ati_r700 with the newer version and why is the machine ID 3 and 4 instead of 2 and 3



Very true......v. 6.40 eliminates the need for the r700 flag. He's OK with the machine ID as long as they're different. 

One question though, when you check your display configuration within windows can you see that your 2nd GPU is extended to the 1st one? Are you using a dummy plug?


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 31, 2011)

Environmental variables? What are those?

In regards to using an old version. It's the version I've always used it's always worked fine apart from now. I don't fancy changing what isn't broken.

Both cards are running in xfire, no dummy plug used and it seems to work.

Thanks Karl


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> Environmental variables? What are those?
> 
> In regards to using an old version. It's the version I've always used it's always worked fine apart from now. I don't fancy changing what isn't broken.
> 
> ...



You have to disable Xfire.

EV"S: Step 5 in the first post and read my post at #24 for more info at:http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110212
The EV's will increase the utilization of the GPU's (more PPD) and reduce the load on the CPU.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 31, 2011)

Done all the environmental variables. Looking at DC stats I've definitely uploaded two work units today, so both cards are now submitting. 

Turned Xfire off and only 1 card would fold even after a reboot. So now back in xfire.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> Done all the environmental variables. Looking at DC stats I've definitely uploaded two work units today, so both cards are now submitting.
> 
> Turned Xfire off and only 1 card would fold even after a reboot. So now back in xfire.



It will never cease to amaze me how different the experiences are of different Folders.   Sorry for the bad advice.


----------



## headshot119 (Mar 31, 2011)

In fairness I always thought you couldn't fold with Xfire on, and was most surprised when it actually worked.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 31, 2011)

...And it's weird how and when things change.  I don't Fold over the summer.  When I turned my dual 9600GSO box off last spring, it was Folding in SLI.  Turned it back on in the fall and it would not Fold with SLI and I hadn't changed anything!  It's frustrating trying to help people when things change without warning.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Very true......v. 6.40 eliminates the need for the r700 flag. He's OK with the machine ID as long as they're different.
> 
> One question though, when you check your display configuration within windows can you see that your 2nd GPU is extended to the 1st one? Are you using a dummy plug?



with V6.40 there's no need of a dummy plug they fixed that particular little bug


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 1, 2011)

any news on V7 yet ??? should be released real soon if it hasn't already they were say something about this quarter which is nearly up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 1, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> any news on V7 yet ??? should be released real soon if it hasn't already they were say something about this quarter which is nearly up



http://folding.typepad.com/news/2011/03/client-version-7-now-in-open-beta.html
http://folding.typepad.com/news/201...e-on-nvidia-gpu-support-for-older-boards.html


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 1, 2011)

I hadn't been over there since I stopped foldin a while back because of the Power bill gettin to high so BIG thanks finally maybe I can start up again and do some real computing with my 2x HD5770

well D/L'd it installed it and WTF I'm still only doin core_11 WU's errrrr why did I even bother maybe core_16 WU's are in short supply

in other news V7 was the easiest setup of F@H to date so that's a good thing finally SMP + multi GPU used to be a biatch to get running but this version is a piece of cake to get it up and running


----------



## headshot119 (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it just because of server loads that my WUs never seem to want to send after 23:00 GMT+1? Then tend to keep retrying till 01:00?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> Is it just because of server loads that my WUs never seem to want to send after 23:00 GMT+1? Then tend to keep retrying till 01:00?



So you have a 2 hour period where you can not return results?  Would you please post the contents of the fahlog for that?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 3, 2011)

even longer here when trying to send smp results 

23:47:20:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND project:6053 run:1 clone:67 gen:169 core:0xa3 unit:0x2c27173b4d96e01000a90043000117a5
23:47:20:Unit 00: Uploading 22.73KiB
23:47:20:Connecting to 171.64.65.54:8080
23:47:21:WARNING: Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Upload failed
23:47:21:Trying to send results to collection server
23:47:21:Unit 00: Uploading 22.73KiB
23:47:21:Connecting to 171.67.108.25:8080
23:47:23:WARNING: WorkServer connection failed on port 8080 trying 80
23:47:23:Connecting to 171.67.108.25:80
23:47:24:ERROR: Exception: Failed to connect to 171.67.108.25:80: No connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it.

that msg is what I get everytime the new client tries to send work back so far it's upto attempt #22


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2011)

headshot119 said:


> Is it just because of server loads that my WUs never seem to want to send after 23:00 GMT+1? Then tend to keep retrying till 01:00?





Athlonite said:


> even longer here when trying to send smp results
> 
> 23:47:20:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND project:6053 run:1 clone:67 gen:169 core:0xa3 unit:0x2c27173b4d96e01000a90043000117a5
> 23:47:20:Unit 00: Uploading 22.73KiB
> ...


The Folding forums has this guide: Troubleshooting Server Connectivity Issues (Do This First)


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 3, 2011)

i figured I'd just rather not bother with smp and stick with GPU Wu's the new ocl based ones are up and running here and 1835 points a piece i stand to make more with just those

plus I'd already tried the server con issues thing already didn't make jot of difference


----------



## Romeopp (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks for all previous helps in past  . now my new config is 


Phenom II X6
4GB Ram 
HD 5750
500 W  SMPS
21 LCD monitor HD
win7 64 bit 

for this system is 9 hrs to complete the project 2 long  or ok ?

thank u again all



edited


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 5, 2011)

WU shortages for ATI/AMD GPU clients are common.  Sorry.


----------



## Romeopp (Apr 5, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> WU shortages for ATI/AMD GPU clients are common.  Sorry.





ty 4 quick reply ,     i got GPU  WU after a while , ty


for cpu Folding i need to get extra fans for my cabnet , it getting ~65*C  CPU temp and each cores 55+ after ~15+ minutes of folding


atm idle temp =  44*c   and 35*c  each cores(6)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 6, 2011)

Romeopp said:


> for this system is 9 hrs to complete the project 2 long  or ok ?



Is that for your GPU?


----------



## Romeopp (Apr 6, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Is that for your GPU?










ss showing all infos needed[GPU client, SMP client,   cpu utilization , temp , cloak , etc

SMP  client is showing 9 hrs  and GPU client 5 hrs


my system spe

AMD Phenom II X6 1055T ,Benq G2220HD 22 ,GIGABYTE GA-880GM-UD2H ,COOLER MASTER Elite 310 ,CORSAIR 2GB 240-Pin DDR3 X2 , FSP Saga II 500 W HD 5750


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 6, 2011)

9hrs for an SMP2 WU sounds about right but not for an GPU WU although ~6 hrs is what I get for core_16 but they're huge(50 million steps) compared to core_11 WU's (200K steps) and only 2.5hrs a pop

personally I think you'd be better getting rid of Fahtracker and HFM and using just the new V7.1.21 F@Hclient it's much easier to setup and keep track of whats going on


----------



## Romeopp (Apr 6, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> 9hrs for an SMP2 WU sounds about right but not for an GPU WU although ~6 hrs is what I get for core_16 but they're huge(50 million steps) compared to core_11 WU's (200K steps) and only 2.5hrs a pop
> 
> personally I think you'd be better getting rid of Fahtracker and HFM and using just the new V7.1.21 F@Hclient it's much easier to setup and keep track of whats going on




ty for reply , but where to get 7.1.21 version Folding@home client?  

download page's latest is 6.31


http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

edit

got V7 client


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 6, 2011)

ok so now you've got V7 up and running in order to get your GPU to pick up Core_16 WU's (the new OpenCL WU's) you'll need to do a few things follow these steps and you wont go wrong 
if you folow the yellow marker

1: Click Configure 

2: Click the Slots tab 

3: Select the GPU slot you added then click the edit button (bottom right)

4: In the :NAME field type: client-type
5: In the :value field type: advanced 

6: click OK then OK again then click SAVE 

now that you've done that the very next WU your GPU gets should be and Core_16 WU


----------



## Romeopp (Apr 8, 2011)

i done, ty , hope i am getting new WU's

btw i finished SMP WC now and got creadited with 750 points


```
03:24:05:Unit 01: Uploading 7.02MiB
03:24:05:Starting Unit 00
03:24:05:Connecting to 171.64.65.55:8080
03:24:05:Running core: C:/Users/removed/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/Core_a3.fah/FahCore_a3.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -lifeline 3432 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -np 6
03:24:05:Unit 02:
03:24:05:Unit 02:*------------------------------*
03:24:05:Unit 02:Folding@Home GPU Core
03:24:05:Unit 02:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
03:24:05:Unit 02:
03:24:05:Unit 02:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
03:24:05:Unit 02:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
03:24:05:Unit 02:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
03:24:05:Started core on PID 4088
03:24:05:Unit 02:Core      : x=16
03:24:05:FahCore 0xa3 started
03:24:05:Unit 02: Window's signal control handler registered.
03:24:05:Unit 02:Preparing to commence simulation
03:24:05:Unit 02:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
03:24:06:Unit 00:
03:24:06:Unit 00:*------------------------------*
03:24:06:Unit 00:Folding@Home Gromacs SMP Core
03:24:06:Unit 00:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
03:24:06:Unit 00:
03:24:06:Unit 00:Preparing to commence simulation
03:24:06:Unit 00:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
03:24:11:Unit 01: 1.45%
03:24:14:Unit 02:- Looking at optimizations...
03:24:14:Unit 02:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
03:24:14:Unit 02:- Previous termination of core was improper.
03:24:14:Unit 02:- Going to use standard loops.
03:24:14:Unit 02:- Files status OK
03:24:14:Unit 02:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
03:24:14:Unit 02:- Expanded 42448 -> 171163 (decompressed 403.2 percent)
03:24:14:Unit 02:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=42448 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
03:24:14:Unit 02:- Digital signature verified
03:24:14:Unit 02:
03:24:14:Unit 02:Project: 11293 (Run 17, Clone 119, Gen 0)
03:24:14:Unit 02:
03:24:14:Unit 02:Entering M.D.
03:24:15:Unit 00:- Looking at optimizations...
03:24:15:Unit 00:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
03:24:15:Unit 00:- Previous termination of core was improper.
03:24:15:Unit 00:- Files status OK
03:24:15:Unit 00:- Expanded 657913 -> 1092080 (decompressed 165.9 percent)
03:24:15:Unit 00:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=657913 data_size=1092080, decompressed_data_size=1092080 diff=0
03:24:15:Unit 00:- Digital signature verified
03:24:15:Unit 00:
03:24:15:Unit 00:Project: 11020 (Run 0, Clone 8329, Gen 3)
03:24:15:Unit 00:
03:24:15:Unit 00:Entering M.D.
03:24:16:Unit 02:Will resume from checkpoint file 02/wudata_01.ckp
03:24:16:Unit 02:Tpr hash 02/wudata_01.tpr:  4057115785 3822478664 3115239368 745130690 277190393
03:24:16:Unit 02:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
03:24:16:Unit 02:Client config unavailable.
03:24:17:Unit 01: 3.34%
03:24:17:Unit 02:Starting GUI Server
03:24:21:Unit 00:Mapping NT from 6 to 6 
03:24:21:Unit 00:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps  (0%)
03:24:23:Unit 01: 5.29%
03:24:26:Unit 02:Resuming from checkpoint
03:24:26:Unit 02:fcCheckPointResume: retreived and current tpr file hash:
03:24:26:Unit 02:   0   4057115785   4057115785
03:24:26:Unit 02:   1   3822478664   3822478664
03:24:26:Unit 02:   2   3115239368   3115239368
03:24:26:Unit 02:   3    745130690    745130690
03:24:26:Unit 02:   4    277190393    277190393
03:24:26:Unit 02:fcCheckPointResume: file hashes same.
03:24:26:Unit 02:fcCheckPointResume: state restored.
03:24:26:Unit 02:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.log Verified 02/wudata_01.log
03:24:26:Unit 02:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.trr Verified 02/wudata_01.trr
03:24:27:Unit 02:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.xtc Verified 02/wudata_01.xtc
03:24:27:Unit 02:fcCheckPointResume: name 02/wudata_01.edr Verified 02/wudata_01.edr
03:24:27:Unit 02:fcCheckPointResume: state restored 2
03:24:27:Unit 02:Resumed from checkpoint
03:24:27:Unit 02:Setting checkpoint frequency: 500000
03:24:27:Unit 02:Completed  40000001 out of 50000000 steps (80%).
03:24:29:Unit 01: 6.96%
03:24:35:Unit 01: 8.85%
03:24:41:Unit 01: 10.74%
03:24:47:Unit 01: 12.64%
03:24:53:Unit 01: 14.53%
03:24:59:Unit 01: 16.42%
03:25:05:Unit 01: 17.48%
03:25:11:Unit 01: 18.37%
03:25:17:Unit 01: 19.87%
03:25:23:Unit 01: 21.38%
03:25:29:Unit 01: 23.21%
03:25:35:Unit 01: 25.16%
03:25:41:Unit 01: 26.94%
03:25:47:Unit 01: 28.56%
03:25:53:Unit 01: 30.45%
03:25:59:Unit 01: 32.01%
03:26:05:Unit 01: 33.46%
03:26:11:Unit 01: 35.02%
03:26:17:Unit 01: 36.57%
03:26:23:Unit 01: 38.52%
03:26:29:Unit 01: 40.36%
03:26:35:Unit 01: 42.03%
03:26:41:Unit 01: 43.53%
03:26:47:Unit 01: 45.15%
03:26:53:Unit 01: 46.93%
03:26:59:Unit 01: 48.15%
03:27:05:Unit 01: 49.71%
03:27:11:Unit 01: 51.27%
03:27:17:Unit 01: 52.55%
03:27:23:Unit 01: 54.33%
03:27:29:Unit 01: 55.78%
03:27:35:Unit 01: 57.67%
03:27:41:Unit 01: 59.62%
03:27:47:Unit 01: 61.57%
03:27:53:Unit 01: 63.52%
03:27:59:Unit 01: 65.52%
03:28:05:Unit 01: 67.47%
03:28:11:Unit 01: 69.31%
03:28:17:Unit 01: 71.26%
03:28:23:Unit 01: 73.04%
03:28:29:Unit 01: 74.82%
03:28:35:Unit 01: 76.66%
03:28:41:Unit 01: 78.05%
03:28:47:Unit 01: 79.66%
03:28:53:Unit 01: 81.44%
03:28:59:Unit 01: 82.56%
03:29:05:Unit 01: 83.78%
03:29:11:Unit 01: 84.90%
03:29:17:Unit 01: 86.34%
03:29:21:Unit 02:Completed  40500000 out of 50000000 steps (81%).
03:29:24:Unit 01: 87.34%
03:29:30:Unit 01: 88.57%
03:29:36:Unit 01: 89.68%
03:29:42:Unit 01: 91.07%
03:29:48:Unit 01: 92.58%
03:29:54:Unit 01: 94.47%
03:30:00:Unit 01: 96.25%
03:30:06:Unit 01: 97.53%
03:30:12:Unit 01: 98.53%
03:30:18:Unit 01: 99.70%
03:30:20:Unit 01: Upload complete
03:30:20:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
03:30:20:Final credit estimate, 750.00 points
03:30:20:Cleaning up Unit 01
03:31:40:Unit 00:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps  (1%)
```


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 8, 2011)

03:24:05:Unit 02:Core      : x=16 <<< that says yes you are


----------



## qubit (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been procrastinating over doing F@H for ages.  There are two main questions that seem to be stopping me from jumping in.

1 Will it run my graphics card flat out the whole time? I've got a GTX 580, so you can imagine how this would be undesirable

2 I did run F@H years ago and have a few units to my name. How do I get those back and associate them with TPU?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 8, 2011)

qubit said:


> I've been procrastinating over doing F@H for ages.  There are two main questions that seem to be stopping me from jumping in.
> 
> 1 Will it run my graphics card flat out the whole time? I've got a GTX 580, so you can imagine how this would be undesirable
> 
> 2 I did run F@H years ago and have a few units to my name. How do I get those back and associate them with TPU?



Ad 1. Yes and no. When it runs it runs 100 %. You decide when it runs.
Ad 2. Not possible but the points you earned for another team will still be yours but will not count towards milestones. See my stats here - http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=MStenholm


----------



## Sinzia (Apr 15, 2011)

Alright kids, I'm back into folding now that I have my i7 2600k ready to go, I kept bluescreening with my 5 GHz o/c, I had to dial it down to 4.5GHz in order to fold.

I got the two GTX470's and the 9800GTEco with the i7.

Whats the best way to set that hardware up for some monster numbers?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2011)

Try the new V7 Client. DL link here: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease

Setup guide HERE


----------



## Sinzia (Apr 15, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Try the new V7 Client. DL link here: https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease
> 
> Setup guide HERE



exactly what I was looking for! Thanks


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2011)

Finish 10 SMP WU's before going for the bigadv WU's.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 16, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Finish 10 SMP WU's before going for the bigadv WU's.



+ 100


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 16, 2011)

having some issues with the v7 client still i have it folding on my 5870 and cpu in seperate slots at min, the prob is that if i try and set up my gt240 to fold with it it gives an error straight after downloadin a core, thats prob 1 

also v7 isnt sending the completed work units right i dont think its actually sent 1 yet ive attached the log, any ideas?

View attachment 41693

at the min im folding with a gui v6 client on nv gt240 and v7 on 5870 and cpu but only the gt240 clients actually getting work completed right


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 16, 2011)

3:17:31:Unit 06: Upload complete
13:17:31:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)

that says it uploaded on fine there the other error msg's just mean the server is overloaded at the moment and cannot accept your work at present they should keep trying to send though..
 As for the other problem with the GT240 I have no idea other than maybe trying to use an switch to tell the client what your card is so the it d/l's the right core for you GPU


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 17, 2011)

oh allright cos ive been uninstallin and reinstallin it to sort it i took every other folding client off too but the gt240 refuses to fold though i did catch the 5870's client running on it once ?? as seen by load in afterburner which was strange , reinstalled and its back to norm, gt240 failing unstable machine .

ive since down clocked a bit so my multi is its norm setting x9 x333 3.0Ghz , so the timings bang on and also alltered it to use 2 cores of four for the smp client so its got processing overhed free for the gpu clients but still gt240 wont fold its trying to use client x11 is that right?
and i cant find the right settings to put in for a gt240

again for V7 client which again seems to make it tricky with hybrid setups which is a shame because if you could throw any card you had in and fold on it that would be optimum

sorry but also when i click to check my stats it keeps going to the old team i folded for before seein t light, the couters not goin up but it makes it harder to see if its earning me out


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 18, 2011)

there's walk through just up a bit in this thread follow that to tell Fahclient your GPU is an G92 what exact switch you need I don't know as I don't use nVidia GPU's Buck Nasty might be able to help there more than I can with what switches to use


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 18, 2011)

ive gone and returned it to the way it was v7 running cdu @smpx2 on the q6600 and the 5870, with the nvidia on its own client ive them all being productive but still has issues returning work and connecting ave they got 1 pc over there or sumat

i couldnt find the switch, V7 did find the card automatically it just kept returning unstable machine 122 which cant be fully right as its working fine now and im unable to find the right switch i tried many allready lol most just disapear so as peeps know they may have been taken but who knows, i do know that if i try to get the gt240 to fold with the 5870 it sometimes takes over from the 5870 with its core x16 but v7 wont work both at same time correctly just returns error

i appreciate the help guys and im now quite happy as at least ive got both cards running plus a 2x smp core but is it worth me running 1 single unix core as well


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 19, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> unstable machine 122



that says to much OC or getting to hot what's you temps like


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 19, 2011)

83 on the nv at min folding with stock clocks 575 on core 14xx on shader std im just gona run it seperate anyway as it lets me see my wu and stuff and can be ran all the time whilst gamein,on this my main pc, i intend up scaling up my wu over this year just as soon as i upgrade to an 8 core bulldozer this will fold perm till it dies with 3 decent nv cards in it (mobo has 3 crossfireable slots but i think itll work as gt240 is in one of the main CF pciex slots at min working fine)

im kinda treatin this as a learning period

nv at 99% load sos


----------



## KieX (Apr 22, 2011)

First time I've setup SMP and first time using client V7. Followed the instructions here to setup.

Does this look correct? I did the thing to setup as bigadv, but I can't tell a regular SMP from a BidAdv:

-one more question... what is TPF? I see that term a lot in the forum but don't know what it means or how the time it shows corresponds to anything.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2011)

TPF=Time Per Frame
Do you have a Passkey?
Also, you have to finish 10 SMP WU's before the bonus kicks in.  You don't want to do bigadv WU's for those first 10.
I think you are just doing a SMP WU. (5 hour eta)


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2011)

Should have clarified it was first time with SMP and 8 cores. Back when I started I was under the impression you had to do something complicated with VMWare images to be able to do more than 4 cores. 

I think I might have done 10WU in the past with SMP and my passkey from last year. Any way to find out?

EDIT: OK, just found out all I had to do was enter my username and passkey into donor stats search of the F@H site. Seems I requested 2 passkeys from 2 different email addresses. The one from last year has 23completed SMP WU.

Seems also that the way this V7 client is setup, it forces you to do a SMP before downloading bigadv as the next WU.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 23, 2011)

yup looks pretty good from here Kiex and TPF = Time Per Frame, each WU gets divided into x frames for your CPU or GPU to work on. F@H then calculates TPF so it knows roughly how long your CPU/GPU will take to finish the WU ie: ETA


----------



## KieX (Apr 23, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> yup looks pretty good from here Kiex and TPF = Time Per Frame, each WU gets divided into x frames for your CPU or GPU to work on. F@H then calculates TPF so it knows roughly how long your CPU/GPU will take to finish the WU ie: ETA



Thanks, makes a lot more sense now. Think I finally got to grips with this bigadv stuff now.

First one is running now, a 2684 WU with TPF 38min. Going to take 2 days to complete.. damn it's a big WU!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2011)

Kiex, There is a bigadv points calculator here:http://www.linuxforge.net/bonuscalc.php


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 23, 2011)

Started folding with my GTS450 in another rig today. Running 267.59 drivers, and all I get is a failed unit after about a minute. This card is running 100% stock settings, and I have tried the latest 270.61 drivers also. Any ideas whats going on?

EDIT: added log.


```
16:08:12:          PID: 3560
16:08:12:          CWD: C:/ProgramData/FAHData
16:08:12:Win32 Service: false
16:08:12:***********************************************************************
16:08:12:<config>
16:08:12:  <!-- Folding Slot Configuration -->
16:08:12:  <gpu v='true'/>
16:08:12:
16:08:12:  <!-- User Information -->
16:08:12:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
16:08:12:  <team v='50711'/>
16:08:12:  <user v='4x4n'/>
16:08:12:
16:08:12:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
16:08:12:</config>
16:08:12:Trying to access database...
16:08:12:Database locked
16:08:12:Enabled folding slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GF106 [GeForce 450 GTS]"
16:08:12:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:08:12:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:08:12:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.64
16:08:12:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GF106 [GeForce 450 GTS]" from 171.64.65.64
16:08:12:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:08:12:Server connection id=1 on 0.0.0.0:36330 from 127.0.0.1
16:08:12:Slot 00: Downloading 43.68KiB
16:08:12:Slot 00: Download complete
16:08:12:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD project:6806 run:5261 clone:0 gen:17 core:0x15 unit:0x000000110a3b1e644d94c5c10c107259
16:08:12:Starting Unit 00
16:08:12:Running core: C:/ProgramData/FAHData/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -lifeline 3560 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
16:08:12:Started core on PID 2784
16:08:12:FahCore 0x15 started
16:08:13:Unit 00:
16:08:13:Unit 00:*------------------------------*
16:08:13:Unit 00:Folding@Home GPU Core
16:08:13:Unit 00:Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)
16:08:13:Unit 00:
16:08:13:Unit 00:Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
16:08:13:Unit 00:Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
16:08:13:Unit 00:Core      : x=15
16:08:13:Unit 00: Window's signal control handler registered.
16:08:13:Unit 00:Preparing to commence simulation
16:08:13:Unit 00:- Looking at optimizations...
16:08:13:Unit 00:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
16:08:13:Unit 00:- Created dyn
16:08:13:Unit 00:- Files status OK
16:08:13:Unit 00:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
16:08:13:Unit 00:- Expanded 44214 -> 172159 (decompressed 389.3 percent)
16:08:13:Unit 00:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=44214 data_size=172159, decompressed_data_size=172159 diff=0
16:08:13:Unit 00:- Digital signature verified
16:08:13:Unit 00:
16:08:13:Unit 00:Project: 6806 (Run 5261, Clone 0, Gen 17)
16:08:13:Unit 00:
16:08:13:Unit 00:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:08:13:Unit 00:Entering M.D.
16:08:15:Unit 00:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  1008431989 930440720 1798603369 2932190372 2926891746
16:08:15:Unit 00:Working on 2 PEPTIDE (1-42)
16:08:15:Unit 00:Client config unavailable.
16:08:15:Unit 00:Starting GUI Server
16:08:15:Unit 00:Finished fah_main
16:08:15:Unit 00:
16:08:15:Unit 00:Successful run
16:08:15:Unit 00:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
16:08:25:Unit 00:Reserved 0 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
16:08:25:Unit 00:Reserved 0 0 786430464 bytes for arc file=<00/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
16:08:25:Unit 00:Allocated 0 bytes for edr file
16:08:25:Unit 00:Error: could not open bedfile, but going on anyway
16:08:25:Unit 00:- Checksum of file (00/wudata_01.edr) read from disk doesn't match
16:08:25:Unit 00:edrfile file hash check failed.
16:08:25:Unit 00:
16:08:25:Unit 00:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
16:08:25:FahCore, running Unit 00, returned: FILE_IO_ERROR (117)
16:08:25:WARNING: Unit 00 Fatal error, dumping
16:08:25:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND project:6806 run:5261 clone:0 gen:17 core:0x15 unit:0x000000110a3b1e644d94c5c10c107259
16:08:25:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:08:25:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:08:26:Cleaning up Unit 00
16:08:27:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:08:27:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:08:27:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.64
16:08:27:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GF106 [GeForce 450 GTS]" from 171.64.65.64
16:08:27:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:08:27:Slot 00: Downloading 41.50KiB
16:08:27:Slot 00: Download complete
16:08:27:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD project:6805 run:5160 clone:3 gen:12 core:0x15 unit:0x0000000c0a3b1e644d8d2f3b8a9b0fa4
16:08:27:Starting Unit 01
16:08:27:Running core: C:/ProgramData/FAHData/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -lifeline 3560 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
16:08:27:Started core on PID 1296
16:08:27:FahCore 0x15 started
16:08:28:Unit 01:
16:08:28:Unit 01:*------------------------------*
16:08:28:Unit 01:Folding@Home GPU Core
16:08:28:Unit 01:Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)
16:08:28:Unit 01:
16:08:28:Unit 01:Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
16:08:28:Unit 01:Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
16:08:28:Unit 01:Core      : x=15
16:08:28:Unit 01: Window's signal control handler registered.
16:08:28:Unit 01:Preparing to commence simulation
16:08:28:Unit 01:- Looking at optimizations...
16:08:28:Unit 01:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
16:08:28:Unit 01:- Created dyn
16:08:28:Unit 01:- Files status OK
16:08:28:Unit 01:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
16:08:28:Unit 01:- Expanded 41986 -> 162639 (decompressed 387.3 percent)
16:08:28:Unit 01:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=41986 data_size=162639, decompressed_data_size=162639 diff=0
16:08:28:Unit 01:- Digital signature verified
16:08:28:Unit 01:
16:08:28:Unit 01:Project: 6805 (Run 5160, Clone 3, Gen 12)
16:08:28:Unit 01:
16:08:28:Unit 01:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:08:28:Unit 01:Entering M.D.
16:08:29:Unit 01:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  2986312225 1880647900 4199440510 3773863553 2779174108
16:08:29:Unit 01:Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
16:08:29:Unit 01:Client config unavailable.
16:08:30:Unit 01:Starting GUI Server
16:08:30:Unit 01:Finished fah_main
16:08:30:Unit 01:
16:08:30:Unit 01:Successful run
16:08:30:Unit 01:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
16:08:40:FahCore, running Unit 01, returned: FILE_IO_ERROR (117)
16:08:40:WARNING: Unit 01 Fatal error, dumping
16:08:40:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND project:6805 run:5160 clone:3 gen:12 core:0x15 unit:0x0000000c0a3b1e644d8d2f3b8a9b0fa4
16:08:40:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:08:40:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:08:40:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:08:40:Cleaning up Unit 01
16:08:40:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:08:40:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.64
16:08:40:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GF106 [GeForce 450 GTS]" from 171.64.65.64
16:08:40:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:08:41:Slot 00: Downloading 40.91KiB
16:08:41:Slot 00: Download complete
16:08:41:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD project:6805 run:5161 clone:3 gen:12 core:0x15 unit:0x0000000c0a3b1e644d8d2f3caf824ea5
16:08:41:Starting Unit 00
16:08:41:Running core: C:/ProgramData/FAHData/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -lifeline 3560 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
16:08:41:Started core on PID 3880
16:08:41:FahCore 0x15 started
16:08:41:Unit 00:
16:08:41:Unit 00:*------------------------------*
16:08:41:Unit 00:Folding@Home GPU Core
16:08:41:Unit 00:Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)
16:08:41:Unit 00:
16:08:41:Unit 00:Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
16:08:41:Unit 00:Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
16:08:41:Unit 00:Core      : x=15
16:08:41:Unit 00: Window's signal control handler registered.
16:08:41:Unit 00:Preparing to commence simulation
16:08:41:Unit 00:- Looking at optimizations...
16:08:41:Unit 00:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
16:08:41:Unit 00:- Created dyn
16:08:41:Unit 00:- Files status OK
16:08:41:Unit 00:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
16:08:41:Unit 00:- Expanded 41383 -> 162639 (decompressed 393.0 percent)
16:08:41:Unit 00:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=41383 data_size=162639, decompressed_data_size=162639 diff=0
16:08:41:Unit 00:- Digital signature verified
16:08:41:Unit 00:
16:08:41:Unit 00:Project: 6805 (Run 5161, Clone 3, Gen 12)
16:08:41:Unit 00:
16:08:41:Unit 00:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:08:41:Unit 00:Entering M.D.
16:08:43:Unit 00:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  2503901873 2367888248 835013042 2768515516 4066922963
16:08:43:Unit 00:Working on ALZHEIMER'S DISEASE AMYLOID
16:08:43:Unit 00:Client config unavailable.
16:08:43:Unit 00:Starting GUI Server
16:08:43:Unit 00:Finished fah_main
16:08:43:Unit 00:
16:08:43:Unit 00:Successful run
16:08:43:Unit 00:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
16:08:53:Unit 00:Reserved 0 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
16:08:53:Unit 00:Reserved 0 0 786430464 bytes for arc file=<00/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
16:08:53:Unit 00:Allocated 0 bytes for edr file
16:08:53:Unit 00:Error: could not open bedfile, but going on anyway
16:08:53:Unit 00:- Checksum of file (00/wudata_01.edr) read from disk doesn't match
16:08:53:Unit 00:edrfile file hash check failed.
16:08:53:Unit 00:
16:08:53:Unit 00:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
16:08:54:FahCore, running Unit 00, returned: FILE_IO_ERROR (117)
16:08:54:WARNING: Unit 00 Fatal error, dumping
16:08:54:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND project:6805 run:5161 clone:3 gen:12 core:0x15 unit:0x0000000c0a3b1e644d8d2f3caf824ea5
16:08:54:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:08:54:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:08:54:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:08:54:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.64
16:08:54:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GF106 [GeForce 450 GTS]" from 171.64.65.64
16:08:54:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:08:54:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:08:54:Cleaning up Unit 00
16:08:54:Slot 00: Downloading 43.36KiB
16:08:54:Slot 00: Download complete
16:08:54:Received Unit: id:01 state:DOWNLOAD project:6806 run:5267 clone:0 gen:17 core:0x15 unit:0x000000110a3b1e644d94c5c4424cfce4
16:08:54:Starting Unit 01
16:08:54:Running core: C:/ProgramData/FAHData/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -lifeline 3560 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
16:08:54:Started core on PID 3520
16:08:54:FahCore 0x15 started
16:08:55:Unit 01:
16:08:55:Unit 01:*------------------------------*
16:08:55:Unit 01:Folding@Home GPU Core
16:08:55:Unit 01:Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)
16:08:55:Unit 01:
16:08:55:Unit 01:Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
16:08:55:Unit 01:Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
16:08:55:Unit 01:Core      : x=15
16:08:55:Unit 01: Window's signal control handler registered.
16:08:55:Unit 01:Preparing to commence simulation
16:08:55:Unit 01:- Looking at optimizations...
16:08:55:Unit 01:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=01/wudata_01.ckp
16:08:55:Unit 01:- Created dyn
16:08:55:Unit 01:- Files status OK
16:08:55:Unit 01:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
16:08:55:Unit 01:- Expanded 43892 -> 172159 (decompressed 392.2 percent)
16:08:55:Unit 01:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43892 data_size=172159, decompressed_data_size=172159 diff=0
16:08:55:Unit 01:- Digital signature verified
16:08:55:Unit 01:
16:08:55:Unit 01:Project: 6806 (Run 5267, Clone 0, Gen 17)
16:08:55:Unit 01:
16:08:55:Unit 01:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:08:55:Unit 01:Entering M.D.
16:08:57:Unit 01:Tpr hash 01/wudata_01.tpr:  3243589585 353048341 890071933 3334118657 3245111031
16:08:57:Unit 01:Working on 2 PEPTIDE (1-42)
16:08:57:Unit 01:Client config unavailable.
16:08:57:Unit 01:Starting GUI Server
16:08:57:Unit 01:Finished fah_main
16:08:57:Unit 01:
16:08:57:Unit 01:Successful run
16:08:57:Unit 01:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
16:09:07:FahCore, running Unit 01, returned: FILE_IO_ERROR (117)
16:09:07:WARNING: Unit 01 Fatal error, dumping
16:09:07:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND project:6806 run:5267 clone:0 gen:17 core:0x15 unit:0x000000110a3b1e644d94c5c4424cfce4
16:09:07:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:09:07:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:09:07:Cleaning up Unit 01
16:09:08:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80
16:09:08:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
16:09:08:Assigned to work server 171.64.65.64
16:09:08:Requesting new work unit for slot 00: READY gpu:0:"GF106 [GeForce 450 GTS]" from 171.64.65.64
16:09:08:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:09:08:Slot 00: Downloading 43.19KiB
16:09:08:Slot 00: Download complete
16:09:08:Received Unit: id:00 state:DOWNLOAD project:6806 run:5268 clone:0 gen:17 core:0x15 unit:0x000000110a3b1e644d94c5c46c9a17fd
16:09:08:Starting Unit 00
16:09:08:Running core: C:/ProgramData/FAHData/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/x86/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_15.fah/FahCore_15.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -lifeline 3560 -version 701 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0
16:09:08:Started core on PID 2252
16:09:08:FahCore 0x15 started
16:09:09:Unit 00:
16:09:09:Unit 00:*------------------------------*
16:09:09:Unit 00:Folding@Home GPU Core
16:09:09:Unit 00:Version 2.15 (Tue Nov 16 09:05:18 PST 2010)
16:09:09:Unit 00:
16:09:09:Unit 00:Build host: SimbiosNvdWin7
16:09:09:Unit 00:Board Type: NVIDIA/CUDA
16:09:09:Unit 00:Core      : x=15
16:09:09:Unit 00: Window's signal control handler registered.
16:09:09:Unit 00:Preparing to commence simulation
16:09:09:Unit 00:- Looking at optimizations...
16:09:09:Unit 00:DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=00/wudata_01.ckp
16:09:09:Unit 00:- Created dyn
16:09:09:Unit 00:- Files status OK
16:09:09:Unit 00:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
16:09:09:Unit 00:- Expanded 43718 -> 172159 (decompressed 393.7 percent)
16:09:09:Unit 00:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=43718 data_size=172159, decompressed_data_size=172159 diff=0
16:09:09:Unit 00:- Digital signature verified
16:09:09:Unit 00:
16:09:09:Unit 00:Project: 6806 (Run 5268, Clone 0, Gen 17)
16:09:09:Unit 00:
16:09:09:Unit 00:Assembly optimizations on if available.
16:09:09:Unit 00:Entering M.D.
16:09:10:Unit 00:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  728968900 666329813 3268116476 1173997056 1545415587
16:09:10:Unit 00:Working on 2 PEPTIDE (1-42)
16:09:10:Unit 00:Client config unavailable.
16:09:11:Unit 00:Starting GUI Server
16:09:11:Unit 00:Finished fah_main
16:09:11:Unit 00:
16:09:11:Unit 00:Successful run
16:09:11:Unit 00:DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
16:09:21:Unit 00:Reserved 0 bytes for xtc file; Cosm status=0
16:09:21:Unit 00:Reserved 0 0 786430464 bytes for arc file=<00/wudata_01.trr> Cosm status=0
16:09:21:Unit 00:Allocated 0 bytes for edr file
16:09:21:Unit 00:Error: could not open bedfile, but going on anyway
16:09:21:Unit 00:- Checksum of file (00/wudata_01.edr) read from disk doesn't match
16:09:21:Unit 00:edrfile file hash check failed.
16:09:21:Unit 00:
16:09:21:Unit 00:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FILE_IO_ERROR
16:09:21:FahCore, running Unit 00, returned: FILE_IO_ERROR (117)
16:09:21:WARNING: Unit 00 Fatal error, dumping
16:09:21:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND project:6806 run:5268 clone:0 gen:17 core:0x15 unit:0x000000110a3b1e644d94c5c46c9a17fd
16:09:21:Connecting to 171.64.65.64:8080
16:09:21:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
16:09:21:Cleaning up Unit 00
```


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2011)

??Try running it as administrator??


----------



## bogmali (Apr 24, 2011)

4X4n- "These errors indicate an I/O hardware problem or perhaps an AV program preventing FAH from writing/reading certain work files."

Try running your clients as ADMINs just like TBBB said or give it some permissions on your AV program.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 24, 2011)

I got it worked out guys, thanks for the help. After many installs, re-installs, driver cleaners, it's working great now.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (Apr 25, 2011)

I understand the fact that Nvidia folds better than ATI.But am curious as to how much better? Does ATI get approx 70-80% of what and Nvidia does???????Or is it much worse?


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2011)

I downloaded the most current version of F@H and I couldn't find any way to limit it to just running on my 5770. There seemed to be 4 instances of it out of 8 threads on a 2600k. I did look at the wiki for config options but putting -config after the program didn't work. Also it didn't remember my user name and team assignment.

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I understand the fact that Nvidia folds better than ATI.But am curious as to how much better? *Does ATI get approx 70-80% of what and Nvidia does???????Or is it much worse?*



Not close to 70 or 80% but with the new V7 client, I'd say 50-60% (someone post some #'s for comparison).



twilyth said:


> I downloaded the most current version of F@H and I couldn't find any way to limit it to just running on my 5770. There seemed to be 4 instances of it out of 8 threads on a 2600k. I did look at the wiki for config options but putting -config after the program didn't work. Also it didn't remember my user name and team assignment.
> 
> Any assistance would be appreciated.



Which client did you download, the V7 or the standalone? Post some screenies my friend


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 25, 2011)

both my HD5770's get roughly 6600ppd each if I don't run an SMP WU if smp is used aswell they get around 6200/6400ppd each at the moment I can do 7 WU's per day for 12845 points

opps nearly forgot.... that's with the new open beta v7.1.24 as there's still work being done on it I'd expect to see further gains in PPD for ATI/AMD GPU's

oopps nearly also forgot with core_11 gpu2 WU's I only used to get  max 2500ppd each card


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Not close to 70 or 80% but with the new V7 client, I'd say 50-60% (someone post some #'s for comparison).
> 
> 
> 
> Which client did you download, the V7 or the standalone? Post some screenies my friend



dl'ed 6.23 - it was the first one on the download page here -http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download

There are no screens except for the config screen (with 3 tabs) which tells virtually nothing.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2011)

twilyth said:


> dl'ed 6.23 - it was the first one on the download page here -http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Download
> 
> There are no screens except for the config screen (with 3 tabs) which tells virtually nothing.



Here:

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2257743&postcount=1514

Download it and follow the hyperlinked tutorial. Since you have a 5XXX series card, you can take advantage of the most recent optimization for ATI/AMD cards. Scroll all the way down on the tutorial to where it starts talking about the beta 5 series ATI/AMD card work units. 

You can also reconfigure that client later on if you decide to add your CPU for some SMP goodness


----------



## twilyth (Apr 25, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Here:
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2257743&postcount=1514
> 
> ...



OK, I installed the client and set the preferred mode to GPU and I only see one instance running.  The client view program is just a dos window though.  I guess there is a list of instructions somewhere for controlling it?

I'll install the monitor software later after I reboot.  Right now I've got 2 instances of the console and the client window won't close.  

How come no tray icon?  Which program do you use to control the client?

Thanks.


----------



## bogmali (Apr 25, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I guess there is a list of instructions somewhere for controlling it?
> How come no tray icon?  Which program do you use to control the client?
> 
> Thanks.



This should help you as it goes more in depth

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=18302


----------



## Bow (Apr 27, 2011)

I want to get my 2x 6950's folding for the CC.  Do I need a dummy plug or was that just a Vista deal?  Can I keep my cards in xfire?  What program should I run?

Thanks


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2011)

Bow said:


> I want to get my 2x 6950's folding for the CC.  Do I need a dummy plug or was that just a Vista deal?  Can I keep my cards in xfire?  What program should I run?
> 
> Thanks



Well...,

First, thanks for trying this now, instead of when CC has started.

You will want to use the new V7 Client.  Use the link in Bog's post (post 1542) to install it and make sure you select advmethods to make it use the new core16.  I for one am anxious to hear how V7 handles two ATI cards.  Xfire has always needed to be disabled for Folding before but I don't know with V7.  Please let us know.  Might I suggest you also read through http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143124 .  Some of those links are older...
Dummy plugs?  I sure hope not.


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 27, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well...,
> 
> First, thanks for trying this now, instead of when CC has started.
> 
> ...



No need to disable Xfire any more and your right an dummy plug is not needed anymore 
I fold with Xfire enabled turn it off and one card stops folding


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 27, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> No need to disable Xfire any more.  I fold with Xfire enabled turn it off and one card stops folding


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 2, 2011)

Slightly OT, but since this is for the CC and I know that you guys know how to OC for Folding...,

To help me save time, will someone(s) please point me to a good (but short) guide(s), or source(s) for OC'ing the following:

Phenom II X4 805 that's on a (cheap) Biostar A880G  Only trying to get to 3.0, but maybe more for CC.  CM 212+

i5-650 on an Asus P7P55D-E Pro.  I can get it stable to 3.6 from 3.2 stock, but above that I'm having problems.  I'm expecting 4.0+. In a CM ATCS 840 with a H50. Got the case and cooler for $80!


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2011)

try here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79551


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> try here http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79551



I know about that, and it's not short.  I found a guide from AMD that I'm going to use and then post my questions over in the forum.


----------



## Athlonite (May 3, 2011)

you'll get better performance by increasing the HT/NB clocks more so than just purely upping the core clocks


----------



## cable (May 3, 2011)

to any one running nvidia use the 266.58 driver it's the most stable for 400 series cards and down


----------



## Milky (May 4, 2011)

Is it possible to run F@H on a 6850? if so is it possible to run it on two?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is it possible to run F@H on a 6850? if so is it possible to run it on two?


I edited the Chimp Challenge rules page to include FAHClient V7 instructions. Two cards might be a little tougher, but it is definitely do-able.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139673


----------



## Athlonite (May 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> Is it possible to run F@H on a 6850? if so is it possible to run it on two?



It's no problem with the V7 client it's as easy as clicking add slot and selecting GPU do that twice for two cards and then follow how to add the following switches to get the newer Core_16 WU's

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508


----------



## DaC (May 4, 2011)

I'm getting "Unstable Machine" when trying to fold on my Zotac ION / Atom D330 mini-itx... I already updated to the lastest driver from nvidia..... what might it be ?


----------



## mstenholm (May 4, 2011)

Heat?


----------



## DaC (May 4, 2011)

I don't think so.... well... it's pretty cold here today and my atom is with the supplied zotac fan over it....
CPU fold goes just fine, but gpu doesn't even starts.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 4, 2011)

the integrated GPU?


----------



## DaC (May 4, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> the integrated GPU?



yes, the 9400m integrated


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2011)

DaC said:


> yes, the 9400m integrated



It would not surprise me if it did not work.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

DaC said:


> yes, the 9400m integrated


I've never seen integrated actually fold. The Atom/9400 combo is not worth folding on to be honest. Thanks for trying!


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

hey 

i just found out that i can fold with my PS3 ! lol

wonder if it will count toward chimpowerup ? changed name and team number ...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 5, 2011)

sy5tem said:


> hey
> 
> i just found out that i can fold with my PS3 ! lol
> 
> wonder if it will count toward chimpowerup ? changed name and team number ...


Yes, it would count, but it's only 1000PPd and may not be worth the electricity used. It's up to you.


----------



## DaC (May 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I've never seen integrated actually fold. The Atom/9400 combo is not worth folding on to be honest. Thanks for trying!



LoL.... my atom cpu is folding at 642 PPD..... 
I wasn't able to get the gpu to work....
Well... it always stays on anyway.... I'll leave it folding for chimp... :shadedshu


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes, it would count, but it's only 1000PPd and may not be worth the electricity used. It's up to you.



bah i leave it on electricity is cheap in quebec 

ps3 + 6950 unlocked shaders@1000mhz + q9400@3600mhz + 9800gtx@1950mhz shaders should help a bit!


----------



## 1freedude (May 5, 2011)

Ok, im at work now, will be home shortly after 6 am...system is freezing after just a few minutes after starting fahtracker.  SMP, GPU0, GPU1, GPU2 making heat.  Temps seem good, OC seems stable, so what gives?  The last time it froze, I heard something access the raptor, then freeze.  Two things im gonna try...more volts and disconnect raptor.  

This is a clean install of win7, sp1, 257.x for gpus.  As it sits, superpi ~16 sec(1M).

Thanks, 1fd


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 5, 2011)

Try it without Folding on the 8500GT


----------



## Athlonite (May 5, 2011)

@1freedude try V7.1.24 of the F@H client instead of fahtracker


----------



## hertz9753 (May 5, 2011)

1freedude said:


> Ok, im at work now, will be home shortly after 6 am...system is freezing after just a few minutes after starting fahtracker.  SMP, GPU0, GPU1, GPU2 making heat.  Temps seem good, OC seems stable, so what gives?  The last time it froze, I heard something access the raptor, then freeze.  Two things im gonna try...more volts and disconnect raptor.
> 
> This is a clean install of win7, sp1, 257.x for gpus.  As it sits, superpi ~16 sec(1M).
> 
> Thanks, 1fd



A fresh install of w7 and sp1 will still need some updates.


----------



## 1freedude (May 5, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> A fresh install of w7 and sp1 will still need some updates.



How bout the vid driver? Good enough for the 260s?  What about sli...


----------



## hertz9753 (May 5, 2011)

1freedude said:


> How bout the vid driver? Good enough for the 260s?  What about sli...



I would go with the Nvidia 266.58 drivers.  Never tried SLI with F@H.


----------



## Athlonite (May 5, 2011)

there shouldn't be a problem leaving the cards in SLI mode I'm pretty sure that when they fixed the Crossfire mode they fixed it for both


----------



## 1freedude (May 5, 2011)

ok, vitamin v didn't work, disabling 8500 gt didn't work, updating windows didn't work, turning off raptor didn't work, updated to 266.58, testing now.

ok, now system is really laggy, which is actually what i expected in the beginning.

if this freezes, the only other thing to do is change clients, or should i change anyway?

smp is running, but not cpu...also, in config, -bigadv is not selectable, is this something only for i7, etc?


----------



## sy5tem (May 5, 2011)

1freedude said:


> -bigadv is not selectable, is this something only for i7, etc?



this is for cpu with 8 core and + or OC'ed i7 (4+4ht)


----------



## 1freedude (May 5, 2011)

ok!  says 17189 ppd, awesome work guys, mucho thanks!!!  im gonna restart the rig in another room, and vnc into it to check on it, or do i need monitor(s) hooked up?


----------



## 1freedude (May 5, 2011)

gpu2 keeps dropping wu's, either unstable machine error, or early end.  i cranked up the fans to 100%, temps dropped, but still get errors...these cards are factory OC'ed...

I can figure out which card is which in gpu-z, but not in afterburner or the client


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2011)

1freedude said:


> gpu2 keeps dropping wu's, either unstable machine error, or early end.  i cranked up the fans to 100%, temps dropped, but still get errors...these cards are factory OC'ed...
> 
> I can figure out which card is which in gpu-z, but not in afterburner or the client



What client?


----------



## 1freedude (May 5, 2011)

fahtracker v2 from chimp challenge thread


----------



## bogmali (May 5, 2011)

Try the newer v7 client and see if you still get the "UNSTABLE_MACHINE" errors. 

Also are you using both 260's in the rig? If you are, you need to extend the 2nd card to the 1st that way the client will see both cards.


----------



## 1freedude (May 5, 2011)

alright, the client sees all three cards, but i have disabled the 8500 on recommendation.  i am in the middle of a quiz, i will load up v7 in few and report back.

as far as "extending," is that something in v7, cuz i didn't see that in v2 fahtracker?


----------



## 1freedude (May 6, 2011)

almost 24h bump update...i blame all problems on ocz agility 60 gb.  went back to warp 32GB and seems fine...fahtracker 2, 17936 ppd


----------



## KieX (May 6, 2011)

Does this look right for an i7 2600K? F@H Client V7 doesn't give me an estimate so used the bonus calc:


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

KieX said:


> Does this look right for an i7 2600K? F@H Client V7 doesn't give me an estimate so used the bonus calc:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110506/bigadv.jpg



Looks good, my i7 920@4.2 gives about the same PPD as you are getting...just not sure how the 2600K's fair out.


----------



## mstenholm (May 6, 2011)

Yes, unless you are running 4.5 GHZ. Is it dedicated?


----------



## KieX (May 6, 2011)

This is the 4.4GHz that I use day to day. The 4.6GHz dedicated one has a GTX470 folding on it too so the TPF is more or less the same. Struggling to bring the third 2600K online, powers off without BSOD which has me confused.

EDIT: Are bigadv memory speed dependent? Just wondering if the 1333MHz is affecting performance. Doesn't for WCG, but may be different here.


----------



## horik (May 6, 2011)

how can you ppl use f@h at more than 4ghz,i have real big heat issues at 3,6ghz


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 6, 2011)

horik said:


> how can you ppl use f@h at more than 4ghz,i have real big heat issues at 3,6ghz



Sandy Bridge.


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

horik said:


> how can you ppl use f@h at more than 4ghz,i have real big heat issues at 3,6ghz



Bahh...80C is for wimps, push it up some more   

Really need to use water cooling when pushing these i7's, that is what I use


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 6, 2011)

horik said:


> how can you ppl use f@h at more than 4ghz,i have real big heat issues at 3,6ghz



Most of us settle @ 3.8Ghz. I have 3x i7's air cooled(CMHyper 212 Plus) that hover around 75C.


----------



## KieX (May 6, 2011)

After a google frenzy, seen that others get 38K PPD on 2685WU at 4.6GHz. Meh.. thought SNB would be better


----------



## Bow (May 6, 2011)

I just tried to run GPUZ while folding and my entire system locked right up???


----------



## oily_17 (May 6, 2011)

KieX said:


> After a google frenzy, seen that others get 38K PPD on 2685WU at 4.6GHz. Meh.. thought SNB would be better



Ahh didnt see the 2685WU part, if you can catch one of the 6900WU you should see your PPD rise some more.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 6, 2011)

KieX said:


> After a google frenzy, seen that others get 38K PPD on 2685WU at 4.6GHz. Meh.. thought SNB would be better



Mine gets about 42k @ 4.6 With a GTX 275 also folding.  Without the 275 it's 47k.


----------



## bogmali (May 6, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Mine gets about 42k @ 4.6 With a GTX 275 also folding.  Without the 275 it's 47k.



Show off

Kidding aside, I'll have my 2600K coming online later today


----------



## KieX (May 6, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Mine gets about 42k @ 4.6 With a GTX 275 also folding.  Without the 275 it's 47k.



42K to my 40K doesn't seem too bad then. PM'd for memory settings see if I can squeeze those extra points for the chimp.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2011)

KieX said:


> 42K to my 40K doesn't seem too bad then. PM'd for memory settings see if I can squeeze those extra points for the chimp.



Memory is stock, G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-8GBLX.


----------



## Bow (May 7, 2011)

I already have my GPU'S folding how do I stop/pause crunching and add my CPU?....keep it simple...lol


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 7, 2011)

Guys, I setup my CPU to fold, is everything okay?  It's at 100% usage, just want to make sure everything else is okay.


----------



## Athlonite (May 7, 2011)

Bow said:


> I already have my GPU'S folding how do I stop/pause crunching and add my CPU?....keep it simple...lol



If you running the V7 client you don't need to stop folding add an new slot


----------



## Bow (May 7, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> If you running the V7 client you don't need to stop folding add an new slot



Its crunching i am worried about....give me a step by step to set up my CPU


----------



## hertz9753 (May 7, 2011)

Bow said:


> Its crunching i am worried about....give me a step by step to set up my CPU



Give a pm to one of your crunching friends that are folding.  I had heck of a time shutting down WCG.


----------



## Athlonite (May 7, 2011)

click configure
click slots tab
click add slot
select SMP 
click ok and ok 
and away you should go


----------



## Bow (May 7, 2011)

Folding on my CPU is going to take 11 hrs 43mim.....sure dont get much for it.


----------



## Athlonite (May 8, 2011)

Bow it'll depend on what WU's you get but I can tell you now you wont get bigadv wu's as you've only got a hexacore cpu and at 11h43m that's 2.75 times as fast as I was getting on my PII x4 so it's doing well you'll do 2 SMP WU's a day


----------



## nflesher87 (May 8, 2011)

hey guys just got back from vacation and am installing clients now 
do I need a passkey?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 8, 2011)

nflesher87 said:


> hey guys just got back from vacation and am installing clients now
> do I need a passkey?


yes, sending PM now. Thanks for helping us!!!


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2011)

Quick question, I'm setup using the Folding@Home Client Control and did get setup for ChimPowerUp but not sure if I should be using the -bigadv for the cpu. 

Can I set these under the Config -> smp slot-> edit-> Add Extra slot options


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

Put in those two boxes:

Name = client-type
Value = bigadv


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)

So my x6 wont run bigadv?


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

Bow said:


> So my x6 wont run bigadv?



Give it a shot, it's not guaranteed but I've known someone that did receive a -bigadv WU using an AMD Hex Core. I have a 1090T but it's folding regular SMP because it's also feeding a GTX580.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

Bow, don't try it.  You're Folding on those video cards and they take too much CPU.  Just stay with SMP.


----------



## Bow (May 9, 2011)

SMP Folding.


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2011)

Bow said:


> So my x6 wont run bigadv?



No it wont you can add the bigadv switch but you wont get one as the new version now queries the hardware directly to find out what you've got,  so it knows from the beginning you only have six cores even using the -SMP 8 switch wont get you an A4 WU but on the bright side you'll rip through the normal SMP WU's at 2 a day + your GPU's


----------



## cdamax (May 9, 2011)

i have a 460 hawk folding actually 10.737,1 ppd but when i oc after  4 or 5 hours goes quietly into safe mode half speed my question is what is diference compared to a game becose in a game i dont have that issue, the speed original is 780/1560/900 i set to 840/1680/1000 +20mv i am from argentina sory for the spelling.


----------



## Athlonite (May 9, 2011)

most likely heat try an OC without the increased Volts


----------



## bogmali (May 9, 2011)

cdamax said:


> i have a 460 hawk folding actually 10.737,1 ppd but when i oc after  4 or 5 hours goes quietly into safe mode half speed my question is what is diference compared to a game becose in a game i dont have that issue, the speed original is 780/1560/900 i set to 840/1680/1000 +20mv i am from argentina sory for the spelling.



What driver version? Version 266.66 is the most recent that is stable, 270.61 still has issues with multiple cards going into 2D mode from my experience. My 2 GTX560ti do not like 270.61 as one card would drop to 2D mode.

Another trick is stopping and restarting the client.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2011)

cdamax said:


> i have a 460 hawk folding actually 10.737,1 ppd but when i oc after  4 or 5 hours goes quietly into safe mode half speed my question is what is diference compared to a game becose in a game i dont have that issue, the speed original is 780/1560/900 i set to 840/1680/1000 +20mv i am from argentina sory for the spelling.



Games don't put 100% load on a GPU for hours on end.


----------



## cdamax (May 9, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> most likely heat try an OC without the increased Volts



49° when folding thanx for the help.


----------



## cdamax (May 9, 2011)

bogmali said:


> What driver version? Version 266.66 is the most recent that is stable, 270.61 still has issues with multiple cards going into 2D mode from my experience. My 2 GTX560ti do not like 270.61 as one card would drop to 2D mode.
> 
> Another trick is stopping and restarting the client.



thanx but when go in safe mode 405mhz restar is the only way 270.61 is the driver that i use


----------



## cdamax (May 9, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Games don't put 100% load on a GPU for hours on end.



so is ok if i oc the memory for example? thanks.


----------



## mstenholm (May 9, 2011)

no need/very little gain from OC memory


----------



## entropy13 (May 10, 2011)

Is going with 3 separate 2-hour periods be just the same or is there an advantage of doing this for 6 straight hours?


----------



## mstenholm (May 10, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Is going with 3 separate 2-hour periods be just the same or is there an advantage of doing this for 6 straight hours?



If we are talking GPU folding the difference is small. If it is CPU SMP running bonus units you lose a lot. There is a number of check points in the folding process (both kind) and each time you stop/start the client it would re-start at the last check point. That said you don't lose folding time when you are folding, but that you do when you stop the client, but you know that.

Edit: to see which kind of CPU units that gives a bonus look at this link http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

If there is something else then 0.00 in the Kfactor column then there is a time bonus for fast completion.


----------



## niko084 (May 12, 2011)

Is there any real reason to run F@H within a VM or multiple VM's?

Trying to get the most I can these next few days, I'm down a few video cards so I'm rocking out all the cpu's I can get my hands on that account for anything.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 12, 2011)

niko084 said:


> Is there any real reason to run F@H within a VM or multiple VM's?
> 
> Trying to get the most I can these next few days, I'm down a few video cards so I'm rocking out all the cpu's I can get my hands on that account for anything.



Not any more.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (May 12, 2011)

Thought i might link this up here just in case there's any linux folders that might have some know??   Thanks!
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2283002&postcount=701


----------



## isowizard12 (May 13, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Thought i might link this up here just in case there's any linux folders that might have some know??   Thanks!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2283002&postcount=701



not sure if it will help or not but i now wine is needed here is a older guide was a better one over there but the op deleted his posts
http://www.evga.com/forumsarchive/tm.asp?m=100561984&mpage


----------



## Mindweaver (May 13, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> Thought i might link this up here just in case there's any linux folders that might have some know??   Thanks!
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2283002&postcount=701



I answered your post brotha!  Check it out here. Install the v7 win client using wine and then add each gpu.


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

Quick question
When switching from -bigadv to normal smp all I've got to do is to remove bigadv from the shortcut right?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Quick question
> When switching from -bigadv to normal smp all I've got to do is to remove bigadv from the shortcut right?



You have to remove -bigadv and replace it with -advmethods


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> You have to remove -bigadv and replace it with -advmethods



In the shortcut I now have: -bigadv -smp -verbosity 9
So just change it to: -advmethods -smp -verbosity 9

Correct?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2011)

Mydog said:


> In the shortcut I now have: -bigadv -smp -verbosity 9
> So just change it to: -advmethods -smp -verbosity 9
> 
> Correct?



Correct.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> Correct.



+1


----------



## Mydog (May 13, 2011)

Thanks guys

Just need to monitor the rigs now and see when I'll have to switch them to smp.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

What would something like this do for folding?  http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-DL580-G2-SER...816028?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item19c545005c


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> What would something like this do for folding?  http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-DL580-G2-SER...816028?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item19c545005c



A $600 SB system would spank it.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> What would something like this do for folding?  http://cgi.ebay.com/HP-DL580-G2-SER...816028?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item19c545005c



No.  I would love to see your ppd running what you have now, under your own username after the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

I plan on building a dedicated machine when CC is over. I have a water cooled GTX 295, but can't decide which cpu to go with.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> I plan on building a dedicated machine when CC is over. I have a water cooled GTX 295, but can't decide which cpu to go with.



The Intel i7 980x would be my choice.


----------



## oily_17 (May 14, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> The Intel i7 980x would be my choice.



Or if you pick up an i7 970 for cheaper, you can still get a good overclock on them


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Or if you pick up an i7 970 for cheaper, you can still get a good overclock on them



Oily look deeply into his sig.


----------



## oily_17 (May 14, 2011)

I seen that after I posted  ....but was trying to get him to add to his Folding farm 


EDIT: More machines is always better for TPU


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys - I will normally be running only one rig 24/7. Which of the two cpu's would pump out the greatest results...the 980X @ 3.8GHz or a 2600K @ 4.5/4.8GHz?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 14, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Thanks guys - I will normally be running only one rig 24/7. Which of the two cpu's would pump out the greatest results...the 980X @ 3.8GHz or a 2600K @ 4.5/4.8GHz?


I say the 2600k due to the energy savings of 8 core vs 12 core with similar PPD.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 18, 2011)

In the process of combining hardware atm for a crunching/folding farm. My question: Is it worth messing with the ATI cards (5970; 5870; 5850) for folding vs say a GTX 280 or GTX 260? Plans are for all of the crunching rigs to run folding cards at the same time.


----------



## oily_17 (May 18, 2011)

I would stick with nVidia cards if running them while crunching as you will take less of a hit on the CPU.


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> In the process of combining hardware atm for a crunching/folding farm. My question: Is it worth messing with the ATI cards (5970; 5870; 5850) for folding vs say a GTX 280 or GTX 260? Plans are for all of the crunching rigs to run folding cards at the same time.



I wonder how much you will loose in WCG ppd on the cpu while folding with gpu's? I have thought of doing the same with my crunchers but did not want to see a big performance hit on the cpu's...


----------



## oily_17 (May 18, 2011)

Even though it shows the GPU client only using about 2-3% each in process manager.I would expect anything from 7-10% hit on your CPU.

This is what I usually see when running the GPU client along with SMP on my 970

EDIT: Although I am not sure if WCG would suffer the same from running a GPU Folding client,.


----------



## HammerON (May 18, 2011)

Only way to know for sure is to run WCG w/ out folding on gpu's and see what your WCG ppd is. Then add folding w/ youre gpu's and see what the difference is in WCG ppd.
Let us know how it goes rickss69!


----------



## oily_17 (May 18, 2011)

As Hammer says the only way to know, is to try it out.

I have run both in the past, just never bothered recording figures


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 18, 2011)

I will have four cpu's running:

980X
Xeon W3580
920 DO
2600K

GPU's on hand that can be used:

(1) GTX 295 watercooled
(2) GTX 280 watercooled
(1) GTX 285 watercooled
(1) GTX 260
(1) 5970 watercooled
(2) 5870
(1) 5850
(2) 8800 GTS 640mb
(1) 8800 GTX


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 21, 2011)

For some reason Fahtracker V2 has added the -oneunit argument for my GPU's. This is causing my GPU's to hang. I have never enabled this option and cannot find anything on the net concerning it. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 21, 2011)

I thought that was the way that FAHtracker runs.  The following is from http://fahtracker.forumotion.com/t235-plans-for-the-tracker-related-to-v7



> 1. Client shutdowns between WUs no longer needed
> Thanks to the ability to reconfig the V7 client on-the-fly, the current -oneunit on all clients is not needed to ensure that the clients can be reconfigured between WUs. With V7 it's possible to reconfigure the client while it's running without even restarting it!


----------



## msgclb (May 21, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> For some reason Fahtracker V2 has added the -oneunit argument for my GPU's. This is causing my GPU's to hang. I have never enabled this option and cannot find anything on the net concerning it. Anyone else getting this?



Somewhere in the Tracker forum it discusses the use the -oneunit argument. Tracker adds it to know when a WU is complete. So when it detects the completion of a WU it deletes it and installs the next one. If you use the -oneunit option then it doesn't start another WU.

The problem you mention I've been having since yesterday.
I don't know if this is a Tracker or Stanford problem.
When I went to bed last night my GPU3 clients were all running 912/925 WUs.
This morning when I got up they were still running 912/925 WUs and uploading properly.
Several hours later I started having problems uploading GPU3 WUs and they were hanging at 100%.

What I've noticed is that when I'm running 912/925 WUs if one finishes and I get a 1280/1348 WU then Tracker hangs at 100%. If I get another 912/925 WU then I haven't had this hanging problem.
If I stop the new hung 100% 1280/1348 WU in Tracker and start it again then I usually get another 912/925 WU and it runs properly.

I'm just about ready to try V7 or revert back to 'Old School' (console). Help!@#


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2011)

Same problem here.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 22, 2011)

I must be doing something different here...none of those problems yet.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2011)

I don't think it's a client side problem.


----------



## msgclb (May 22, 2011)

Here's the problem as I see it:





In HFM notice the 925 WU. That's the WU that I just completed and that's what Tracker showed until it turned 100%. Now Tracker shows a 1280 WU and the information you see at the bottom of HFM will eventually say it couldn't find the server. Notice the green spikes in my network monitor. It repeats those green spikes so I'm betting Tracker is sending the upload but the server can't be found.

PS: In Tracker I stopped the 1280 WU and started it again and got a 925.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 22, 2011)

This is pissing me off. It looks like P6805 is the issue on my end. I deleted the work unit and restarted. I will let you know if it keeps doing it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2011)

My "stuck" WU is also P6805.


----------



## msgclb (May 22, 2011)

I just had a pair of GTX 460s complete 925 pt WUs and Tracker changed at 100% to 6806/1348 pt WUs. I had the -oneunit flag set so I'm going to wait awhile to see what happens next.






This rig is WCG and not running the SMP shown in HFM.


----------



## bogmali (May 22, 2011)

I would suggest that you folks go back 'ole school (console client) cause I am not seeing any of these issues you guys are having.


----------



## msgclb (May 22, 2011)

I've switched 4 clients back to 'ole school (consoles) so far. The first one will complete in about 20 minutes, the second one in about 30 minutes and the final two in about 1 hr 30 minutes.

So far I've got a 10967/925 pt WU, a 11241/912 pt WU, a 10970/925 pt WU and a 11265/912 pt WU.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 22, 2011)

After deleting WU p6805, I am not having any issues with the clients hanging with Fahtracker V2!


----------



## msgclb (May 22, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> After deleting WU p6805, I am not having any issues with the clients hanging with Fahtracker V2!



Lucky you!

By delete WU did you click on Client > GPU0 (or whatever gpu) > Delete WU?

My first console GPU3 just uploaded correctly. 
I think I'm going to wait until tomorrow to see if your method works.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 22, 2011)

Ok, 

P6805 does not exist on the project summary list!
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=18681


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2011)

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=18681


----------



## hertz9753 (May 22, 2011)

I had two fermi rigs finish wu's and get new ones in the last ten minutes.

Work directory not found.  Creating...
Could not open work queue. generating new queue...

At least I got a new server(171.64.65.64).  After all the BS I'm happy with 6801's.


----------



## GREASEMONKEY (May 25, 2011)

*New folder*

I am wanting to get one of my dedicated crunchers(24/7@100%)entered into the Folding froth of TPU.Done a little reading here and there about folding but other than a short lived attempt with ubuntu,I'm a complete newb  .So any advice is very,very welcome.

 The specs on the machine i want to get folding are:
Msi DKA790GX platinum(x-fire board so 2 PCI-E slots available)
X550BE cpu(unlocked to quad @3.4)
XMS pc-6400 2x2048mb(@800)
deskstar 750g 32mb
OCZ Stealth X treme 600 watt psu
Presently on the integrated ATI HD3300 /w128 side port(cat 11.2's)
Windows 7 HP 64 bit

 The cards i would like to install and get folding are;
MSI N250GTS-2D512-OCv2(installed first)and the after a couple weeks add a 
MSI N9600GT-2D512-OCV2.

 First question would be,can i continue crunching(wcg)with my cpu only and utilize only the GPU's for folding??and one step further maybee,continue using the on board ati gpu for display purposes only.So the two nvidia cards had nothing to do at all but fold????

 Second question; which folding client version would be the best(and easiest)for me to use that would do the GPU's only?

 Third question,which nvidia driver release would i want to use???or are the GPU drivers included in the CUDA package???


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 25, 2011)

Yes, sounds like too much trouble to me.
FAHtracker
Whatever Nvidia recommends.  Cuda's included with the drivers.

Edit: Welcome!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 25, 2011)

GREASEMONKEY said:


> I am wanting to get one of my dedicated crunchers(24/7@100%)entered into the Folding froth of TPU.Done a little reading here and there about folding but other than a short lived attempt with ubuntu,I'm a complete newb  .So any advice is very,very welcome.
> 
> The specs on the machine i want to get folding are:
> Msi DKA790GX platinum(x-fire board so 2 PCI-E slots available)
> ...



That is what I am doing with all my rigs atm. Either client version works well...I like v2 myself. I have nothing with onboard video so I cannot help you there. Use Nvidia driver 270.61.  

Here is an i5 750 crunching with a GTX 295 and a GTS 250 folding...


----------



## hertz9753 (May 25, 2011)

http://fahtracker.com/

More reading.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 31, 2011)

Picked up two GTX 460's for folding... http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...mc=Email-_-WebletMain-_-WEBLET03ORDER-_-Deals

From day one I have had nothing but problems with these cards. One refuses to even begin a project and the other, while being pretty consistant at first, now is in the same boat. Project 6800 comes to mind first. I have been using v2 so far...v7 seems to be even worse. Not sure if I am battling bad cards or something else. Looking at gpu-z the cards never load the gpu and the clocks for the most part remain low while the client is running. Any suggestions?


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2011)

Suggest that you go old school and download the stand alone console client. If that client doesn't work with your card then you either have a bad card or you need to upgrade your drivers.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 31, 2011)

What is the standalone client? Have a link? I have the latest drivers installed. (270.61)


----------



## Mydog (May 31, 2011)

I've heard of one trick that can help if the card is not loaded at 100% and that is to start Firefox while it's running.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 31, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I've heard of one trick that can help if the card is not loaded at 100% and that is to start Firefox while it's running.



Tried the FireFox thing and it showed a little activity but is still not starting up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 31, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> What is the standalone client? Have a link? I have the latest drivers installed. (270.61)



Not from my own expeience, but I've heard bad things about the 270.xx drivers and I've heard good things (+5% PPD) with the beta 275.xx drivers.  The 68xx's seem to be problematic.


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> What is the standalone client? Have a link? I have the latest drivers installed. (270.61)



LINK: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/DownloadWinOther

Click on the one that says "Windows XP/2003/Vista/7 GPU3 (required for Fermi) no-nonsense console client. V6.41"

Second one from the top. 

As far as drivers, I had to dump v.270.61 yesterday because it was causing my 2 GTX460's to drop to 2D clocks while folding. They are fine now with v.266.58.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 31, 2011)

Problem solved for the time being. Pulled the junky card and installed a GTX 295...it sure is a hot bastid tho.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 31, 2011)

Installed both 460's in another rig. Standalone client would not work but the driver change seems to have done the trick...they be cooking now. Thanks guys! 
(I was almost ready to send TigerDirect a nastygram. )


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 31, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Installed both 460's in another rig. Standalone client would not work but the driver change seems to have done the trick...they be cooking now. Thanks guys!
> (I was almost ready to send TigerDirect a nastygram. )



Which driver?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (May 31, 2011)

The driver Bogmali recommended...266.58


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 1, 2011)

I really don't know why half you guys are still using old clients V7 is way easier to use and setup for multiple CPU/GPU setups


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 1, 2011)

I find v2 to be more responsive on my end. Many times v7 takes an inordinate amount of time to settle down and generate some figures for me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 1, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I really don't know why half you guys are still using old clients V7 is way easier to use and setup for multiple CPU/GPU setups



1.)We're old.
2.)We're stuck in our ways.
3.)If it's not broke, don't fix it.
4.)It doesn't work with HFM.net.
5.)Can't pause individual clients with V7.
6.)I actually know how to use DOS.  cd\\

But, I think V7 is the way to go for new Folders.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 1, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 1.)We're old.
> 2.)We're stuck in our ways. Im 42
> 3.)If it's not broke, don't fix it. it's newer and just works
> 4.)It doesn't work with HFM.net. who cares you don't need it
> ...



haha lol rofl


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 1, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> I really don't know why half you guys are still using old clients V7 is way easier to use and setup for multiple CPU/GPU setups



Will it increase my PPD, compared to running Tracker ? Has anyone checked yet ?

If not, I dont see the point in changing to something new.It only takes me 2 min to set-up Tracker on a new rig, and it runs without any trouble on all my machines.

Also the fact that HFM doesn't yet support v7 is a big minus.With HFM running in my dock, I can tell with a quick mouse flick, if all my clients are running and what PPD I am getting.

So really, I am just old and set in my ways too


----------



## Mydog (Jun 1, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 1.)We're old.
> 2.)We're stuck in our ways.
> 3.)If it's not broke, don't fix it.
> 4.)It doesn't work with HFM.net.
> ...



It doesn't do -bigadv yet and I like HFM.net as a tool to see that all the crunchers are operating as they should.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 2, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> Will it increase my PPD, compared to running Tracker ? Has anyone checked yet ?
> 
> If not, I dont see the point in changing to something new.It only takes me 2 min to set-up Tracker on a new rig, and it runs without any trouble on all my machines.
> 
> ...



so really your saying your only in it for the points and not the science:shadedshu 

eventually you'll have to go to V7 as that's going to be the default app and you wont be able to use the older console clients 

as for HFM.net they are working on getting compatibility with V7

also the more people who use V7 now while in beta form help get the bugs/perfomance issues ironed out quicker not that there's many to iron out


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 2, 2011)

Mydog said:


> It doesn't do -bigadv yet and I like HFM.net as a tool to see that all the crunchers are operating as they should.
> 
> http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/2499/totalyx.jpg



V7 does so do bigadv if your CPU has 8 cores or 4C/8T this is what bigadv were supposed to be done on and now F@H are just enforcing that rule with V7 it also has HFM like ability to show you what where and how much you GPU's/CPU's are doing


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 2, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> so really your saying your only in it for the points and not the science



I think what he was trying to say was will he lose any ppd (speed of computation) vs the other client.


----------



## oily_17 (Jun 2, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> so really your saying your only in it for the points and not the science:shadedshu



Really....and where the hell did I say I was just " in it for the points " :shadedshu....more PPD would mean that it is more efficient than the older clients and so therefore gets more work done (so more science done ).

It's not like Play Your Cards Right where "_points make prizes_"  . I dont think I would have been folding this long if it was just for the points



> eventually you'll have to go to V7 as that's going to be the default app and you wont be able to use the older console clients
> 
> as for HFM.net they are working on getting compatibility with V7
> 
> also the more people who use V7 now while in beta form help get the bugs/perfomance issues ironed out quicker not that there's many to iron out



I am still waiting on HFM to upgrade to v7, and then I will think of changing to the newer client.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> V7 does so do bigadv



That is what I would have started with.  A troll with no proof of age.(42?)  And no proof that he folds.:shadedshu


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm almost 58...please don't make me prove it.


----------



## HammerON (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks rickss69 for making me feel young at 41


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jun 2, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Thanks rickss69 for making me feel young at 41



A mere pup...


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2011)

You guys are are way off topic.  43 here.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 2, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> That is what I would have started with.  A troll with no proof of age.(42?)  And no proof that he folds.:shadedshu



Troll? Me?
And yes I'm 42
No proof of folding?? I'm not folding for TPU atm but was going to.
I actually tried V7 and couldn't get it to run bigadv but I'll have to try again when it supports HFM.

I want to switch my SR-2 rigs over to Linux but I've never used it so I need some advice and help.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 2, 2011)

There's a thread about at Hardforum in distributed computing section for linux.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 2, 2011)

HammerON said:


> Thanks rickss69 for making me feel young at 41





hertz9753 said:


> You guys are are way off topic.  43 here.





rickss69 said:


> I'm almost 58...please don't make me prove it.




You guys are all "babies"

I thought rickss69 = 69 or that was just your favorite number


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 2, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Troll? Me?



No, not you.  I was giving someone else crap.  I know you fold.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=546867


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 3, 2011)

hertz9753 said:


> That is what I would have started with.  A troll with no proof of age.(42?)  And no proof that he folds.:shadedshu



here's ya proof that I have indeed been folding 
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_milestones.php?s=&t=69411&m=700000

user name: Athlonite  Team: 69411 (guru3d)

What else would you like a scanned and signed by an JP copy of my Birth certificate


----------



## hertz9753 (Jun 3, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> here's ya proof that I have indeed been folding
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_milestones.php?s=&t=69411&m=700000
> 
> user name: Athlonite  Team: 69411 (guru3d)
> ...



Ok, cool with me.  Please understand all the tweeking that we have done to get to what we have now.  I use Tracker v2.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 3, 2011)

All I was trying to say is V7 is going to take over all other versions... Yes V7 may or may not be as good as what you have now and yes it's still being worked on / tweaked for performance and from what I've seen is the easiest version setup so far and if performance is off from what your using now it's not by much


----------



## bogmali (Jun 3, 2011)

V7 (and V2) right now the way it is does not fit my folding needs. I stick to what I know works for now which is the console version.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 15, 2011)

For the last several days I have had an issue with GPU folding; "Core is not running now".

Ver: 6.41r2

Yesterday, 6/13 I uninstalled and reinstalled and things went ok.

Today after MS updates and subsequent reboot, I'm back to same issue.

Anyone know why this recent negative development has occured?  This week.

How does one do a complete uninstall?  Windows still reports Ver: 6.32 which was my previous version but V6.41r2 has been active.

Also, I am not as well versed in this as most of you are.

I previously posted here: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147359


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd recommend that you move to the V7 client.  https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/WikiStart

How much of your system do you want to use?  You have 2 GPU's and an i7 that will generated a lot of points if you wanted to run it 24/7.  If you decide to SMP on your CPU, make sure to get a passkey.http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 16, 2011)

Question: Do I uninstall previous versions or download and run?

From this link:  https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease
I can't download.


----------



## TeXBill (Jun 16, 2011)

> Question: Do I uninstall previous versions or download and run?


uninstall previous versions then dl new ver. and run
also you can dl ccleaner to get rid of previous ver.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 16, 2011)

Problem right now is I can't download it at all.  Windows 7 64, IE 9 keeps telling me it can't download 64 bit or 32 bit.

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-r...hclient_7.1.24_Windows-2008-64bit-release.exe

This nonsense started this week.  I uninstalled GPU client.

Do I uninstall folder from %appdata%?

Why can't I download new version?
What firewall rules should be open?


----------



## msgclb (Jun 16, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Problem right now is I can't download it at all.  Windows 7 64, IE 9 keeps telling me it can't download 64 bit or 32 bit.
> 
> https://fah-web.stanford.edu/file-r...hclient_7.1.24_Windows-2008-64bit-release.exe
> 
> ...



Somebody help jsfitz54.
I'm not using v7 so I'm weak on solutions.
I just successfully downloaded the above file so the links good.
I only use Firefox but when I've had download problems if I cleared the browser history then I could download the file. I can't see a firewall causing the problem.

In the image there is a link for 'Options'. What's listed under Options?

I don't know if there is any uninstall instructions in the following link but this is the guide I would use if or when I use v7.

[Windows 7] Complete Client v7 Guide

As I write this there are 12 pages in the following folding forum thread.

FAHClient V7.1.24 released (2nd Open-Beta)

Or review this...

V7 FAHClient Open Beta


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2011)

jsfitz54, something on your system has to be blocking the D/L, firewall or something of the ilk.  Seems like someone else had this problem and they had to add "fah-web.stanford.edu" as a trusted site.  That link, for what ever reason, is a secure connection for me (Chrome).


----------



## msgclb (Jun 16, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> jsfitz54, something on your system has to be blocking the D/L, firewall or something of the ilk.  Seems like someone else had this problem and they had to add "fah-web.stanford.edu" as a trusted site.  That link, for what ever reason, is a secure connection for me (Chrome).



About an hour ago I had my Firefox browser lock up. I shut it down but it wouldn't restart. I decided to try IE9 to download the latest Firefox. I had downloaded IE9 but not set it up. When I started to download it asked if I wanted to use its recommended security settings. I declined.

Maybe it's the IE9 security settings that is your problem.

I now I think I know what caused Firefox not to load but I went ahead and installed the latest version.

Edit: I just realized I used the wrong quote.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 16, 2011)

IS: "Distributed Transaction Coordinator" associated with F@H, I'm looking at firewall rules.

It currently is not allowed but my cpu folding is working fine...


----------



## TeXBill (Jun 16, 2011)

> Problem right now is I can't download it at all. Windows 7 64, IE 9 keeps telling me it can't download 64 bit or 32 bit.


I use firefox also. never had a problem with dl using firefox.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> IS: "Distributed Transaction Coordinator" associated with F@H, I'm looking at firewall rules.
> 
> It currently is not allowed but my cpu folding is working fine...



Drats. In in my previous post I was almost sure that we had someone with the same issue.  I searched the threads that I thought that it would be in but could not find it.  Anyway, after sleeping on it and thinking about it some more, I am certain that this has happened before and the solution was to use a different browser.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 17, 2011)

Downloaded on a XP rig and used flash drive to transfer.

IE9 has been good but this is nuts. Still can't figure it out.

Initial install V7 went OK.

Uninstalled cpu client v6.23 after the fact.

I changed SMP from default 8 to 4.  There is a warning it may dump results when changing #.

It does not appear to have restarted...How do I force things along?

EDIT:::
NEVER MIND...looks like it is moving...1.20 days to complete.


----------



## bogmali (Jun 17, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> NEVER MIND...looks like it is moving...1.20 days to complete.



Good deal.......Glad it's working now


----------



## Mydog (Jun 17, 2011)

Need some help here from a Linux expert.
My 2600K rig has now finished 2 bigadv WU's but I'm having connection problems and my guess is that it's a driver related problem. So how do I fix this, remember that I'm a noob on linux, I've located the driver for my mobo at Gigabyte. Mobo is a UD4-B3 so how do I install/reinstall the driver correctly? Step by step please. 

I'm still learning/reading all I can about Linux but a little help is all I ask.

Edit:
The rig will download new WU's but can't upload finished ones.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 18, 2011)

If you can d/l a wu than you shouldn't have any problems uploading them.  I've heard of others having a problem like this in windows too.  Try stopping the client, and opening the work folder.  The wu #'s go in order from 0 up.  Locate the #'s, start f@h with the # at the end of -send, like ./fah6 -send 02.  That should send the wu.  You can also use the -send all too.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks I'll try that. 
But I do have a network problem on that rig it looses connection and even browsing is "sluggish".
I can see that the lights by the plug are not acting "normal", if I connect it to my cable-isp I get a constant orange light and when connected to my dsl-isp it's constant green and none of those are right. Either it's a problem with the driver or the nic has gone bad and I need to RMA the mobo.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 18, 2011)

Try going to system, and then additional drivers.  It might find a driver there if a different one is needed.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 18, 2011)

Tried that already with out any luck,
Could be that the nic has gone due to heavy OC'ing but that's not something I've seen before.
I'll test it to morrow with win7 just to check.

Went into bios now and checked the lan there to and it can't get a stable connection there either so it looks like RMA time.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 18, 2011)

I know the Sr-2's have a problem with the nic's cutting out at high bclk clocks, but the bclk on the p67 chips are not o/c.  Open the terminal and type lspci.  See if you can locate the ethernet device.  What kind is it?


----------



## Mydog (Jun 18, 2011)

I know what type it is, Realtek RTL8111E, and I've got the driver from Realtek but I've got no idea how to install it.

Eidt:
F150 raptor the "-send all" worked, thaks

Edit2: Any idea why "ctrl C" doesn't shut down the client on the SR-2's but works on all my single socket setups?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 18, 2011)

Mydog said:


> I know what type it is, Realtek RTL8111E, and I've got the driver from Realtek but I've got no idea how to install it.
> 
> Eidt:
> F150 raptor the "-send all" worked, thaks
> ...



That's good news, I just read a couple of people had problems with the  Realtek RTL8111E not being recognized when installing ubuntu.  Might have to do some research.

The problem with shutting it down is you get caught when it's writing a check point.  I use 15 minutes for mine.  Alot of us have been having problems with it.  B4 you shut down, make a copy of the whole fah folder and place it into another different directory.  Unplug the ethernet (so it won't report as failed) and restart the client as usual.  If it starts at the last check point, plug the ethernet back in and delete the copied file that you place into a different directory..  If it doesn't start back up at the last checkpoint and goes back to 0%, stop it again without making a copy.  Delete the fah folder and replace it with the one you copied into another directory, and restart it again.  Then it should start back up at the last check point that was made b4 you copied the file.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 19, 2011)

The only way to shut down the client without problems seems to be just to restart the SR-2's.
I did a reinstall on the SR-2's to get the ext3 filesystem but I did not give any of them a unique number and I don't get any 6903 after reinstall can the number thing be a problem?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 20, 2011)

What do you mean by unique number?


----------



## Mydog (Jun 20, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> What do you mean by unique number?



Machine ID(1-16)


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 20, 2011)

You can use any # you want, it only needs to be different for multiple clients in the same rig.  The 6903's seem to be scarce right now, but there seems to be a new one, 6904 starting.  I haven't got one yet.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 20, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> You can use any # you want, it only needs to be different for multiple clients in the same rig.  The 6903's seem to be scarce right now, but there seems to be a new one, 6904 starting.  I haven't got one yet.



Got a 6903 to day on one SR-2 but they seem to be scarce now.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 20, 2011)

quick question, setting up folding using the FAH GPU Tracker V2 client, have a 6870, what would be the best GPU setup in the config for me, GPU2 as RV700, or GPU3 as RV700/800?  thanks


----------



## bogmali (Jun 20, 2011)

dark2099 said:


> quick question, setting up folding using the FAH GPU Tracker V2 client, have a 6870, what would be the best GPU setup in the config for me, GPU2 as RV700, or GPU3 as RV700/800?  thanks



Use V7 as it is optimized for AMD GPU's 5xxx series and up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 20, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Use V7 as it is optimized for AMD GPU's 5xxx series and up.



...as long as you follow this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508


----------



## msgclb (Jun 20, 2011)

I got my first 6903 running with a TPF of 00:51:23. When it started it showed an ETA 4:01:30:54 but now it's 3:10:12:48 and it has been running for only a couple of hours.

I'm still having problems sharing my Linux SMP folder with W7. I moved it from the Desktop to my home folder. I set all the sharing options on my SMP folder and rebooted.

I just noticed something weird. I right-clicked on SMP and selected Sharing Options. The folder's name was in lowercase letters but the real folder is all UPPERCASE. I modified the share with uppercase letters. I still can't share my Linux rig from W7 but I'm betting I have to reboot.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you share a pic of HFM where tou try to find the folder? All I did was the sharing and then it showed up under the rigs name under nettwork not homgroup.

@F150 Raptor
I solved the nettwork connection problem with Firefox, I left it open with three news sites open and their updating keeps the connection open.

Sorry for the bad english


----------



## msgclb (Jun 20, 2011)

This is screenshot from my Linux rig. The network name is not what I wanted so can I change it? Notice the permission problem.







Listed under Network on my Windows rig are only my running Windows rigs.

If a solution is not found in about 3 days then I'll probably reinstall Ubuntu.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 20, 2011)

Are you running HFM in win7 or linux?
I'm running HFM in win7 and I can see all my Ubuntu rigs under network.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 21, 2011)

Mydog said:


> Are you running HFM in win7 or linux?



Both



Mydog said:


> I'm running HFM in win7 and I can see all my Ubuntu rigs under network.



I'm trying to add my Linux rig to my Win7 HFM.






The Linux rig doesn't show up in the Win7 Networks. I must have screwed something up on that Linux rig.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 21, 2011)

You have to solve that problem first before you can get HFM to work and I've got no clue on how to do that, sorry.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 21, 2011)

Just a guess, but is this a protocol issue?


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 21, 2011)

msgclb said:


> The Linux rig doesn't show up in the Win7 Networks. I must have screwed something up on that Linux rig.



Did you set up a home group, or do you just share the files you want to access between the rigs?  If so, that could be why.  It's only showing what rigs are in the home group.  I only share the files that I want to access between my rigs when I ran windows.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 21, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> Did you set up a home group, or do you just share the files you want to access between the rigs?  If so, that could be why.  It's only showing what rigs are in the home group.  I only share the files that I want to access between my rigs when I ran windows.



I haven't set up a home group but just share the files.

Before I upgraded this 24/7 computer to Windows 7 64-bit this computer was running Vista 32-bit. I had several Linux rigs running Ubuntu 10.0.4 and I shared the folders on those Linux rigs the same way I'm attempting to do now.

I'm going to finish my current smp WU and then start over with a clean install.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 21, 2011)

It is strange.  My w7 rig can see all the rigs on the network and access the files they are sharing.  The 3 intel rigs running ubuntu cannot see any of the rigs, and the amd rig can see all of them but cannot access them.  I never noticed because hfm is on the w7 rig.  I guess I'll have to do some reading.


----------



## Mydog (Jun 23, 2011)

Need a little help here.
I've been trying for the last three days to get Teamviewer to work in Ubuntu 11.04 without any luck.
It's installed and I can find the folder/program but I can't start it up or make it a startup program.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 23, 2011)

*Q: regarding SMP on all 8 cores*



msgclb said:


> I don't know if there is any uninstall instructions in the following link but this is the guide I would use if or when I use v7.
> 
> [Windows 7] Complete Client v7 Guide



Was reading this guide today: and I previously had set my core count to 4 instead of stock 8.

The reason I did this was that CPU level under "Task Manager" showed that the CPU usage was pinned at 100%.  IS THIS NORMAL?

If not, how does one correct the issue.  This is my everyday machine and not a dedicated Folder.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 23, 2011)

It's normal to run it at 100%, if your cooling is up to it.  It really depends on what you use the rig for as to how much of the cpu you want to use.  Keep in mind that the w/u points are figured on how long it takes to complete the w/u.  The faster it gets completed, the more bonus points you get as long as it's completed within the deadline.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 24, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Was reading this guide today: and I previously had set my core count to 4 instead of stock 8.
> 
> The reason I did this was that CPU level under "Task Manager" showed that the CPU usage was pinned at 100%.  IS THIS NORMAL?
> 
> If not, how does one correct the issue.  This is my everyday machine and not a dedicated Folder.



There's slider on one of the setup screens that allows you to select the amount the CPU is used.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 24, 2011)

I finished my first 6903.

I also burned a copy of Ubuntu 11.04. I was going to do a clean install but noticed that one of the options was to upgrade my 10.10 so that's what I did.

When the upgrade was finished it told me that one or more of my apps was lost and would have to be reinstalled. It turns out that both HFM and SMP failed the make the upgrade.

The first thing I did was create a SMP folder and attempt to share it. To my surprise when I check Windows 7 my Linux system was available.

The Ubuntu 11.04 GUI is totally different and I haven't found half the apps that I've used previously.

I was able to get my smp -bigbeta configured. I then next attempted to install HFM but kept getting mono errors even though I used the same method to install mono as with 10.10.

I started my smp -bigbeta but got a 6901.

I then used Synaptic Package Manager and selected everything that I thought could be associated with my mono problem. I ended up with over 200 files. When Synaptic was finished HFM worked.

Now all I need to to find what ever screen snapshot app I was previous using. I don't remember the name and I can't find it. Help!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 25, 2011)

@msgclb, congrats on the 6903.  The addiction is only going to get worse.  Did you get the screen snapshot from the Ubuntu software center?  If so the history might still might show what you were using.


----------



## msgclb (Jun 25, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> @msgclb, congrats on the 6903.  The addiction is only going to get worse.  Did you get the screen snapshot from the Ubuntu software center?  If so the history might still might show what you were using.



I figured out that I was looking for "Take Screenshot" function in the Accessories. It took some poking to find Accessories. I also found out that if you press the PrtSc key it opens the gnome-screenshot program with a captured screenshot.

I have one rig that I could install a Core i7-970 if I had the cash. I'm going to start saving pennies, etc.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jun 25, 2011)

msgclb said:


> I have one rig that I could install a Core i7-970 if I had the cash. I'm going to start saving pennies, etc.



You've been bitten by the bug.  Now that you've seen how many points you get from one w/u, you'll never go back.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 25, 2011)

*SMP 4 vs 8 cores or 8 cores@50%*



thebluebumblebee said:


> There's slider on one of the setup screens that allows you to select the amount the CPU is used.



Will I get better results if I run SMP with 4 cores *OR* run SMP with 8 cores but run the slider down to 50%?

Does this = same thing or is there a performance gain at 8 cores @ 50%?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 25, 2011)

jsfitz54 said:


> Will I get better results if I run SMP with 4 cores *OR* run SMP with 8 cores but run the slider down to 50%?
> 
> Does this = same thing or is there a performance gain at 8 cores @ 50%?



I have no idea.  The rest of this is conjecture.  I'm wondering if the V7 client allows changing the load level on the fly.  If that is the case, I'd suggest that you use smp8 and slid the bar down when you're using the system and up when you're not.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jun 26, 2011)

I posted a question at F@H site at main link:  http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=67&t=18302&start=180 , for this question, page 13.

I am hoping to get a valid reply regarding the use of the slider, as it appears not to work properly.

Any other insight to this question would be appreciated.  I have limited experience in this area.

*EDIT:::*

*REPLY FROM F@H FORUM:*

Re: FAHClient V7.1.24 released (2nd Open-Beta)
by 7im » Sun Jun 26, 2011 7:35 pm 

CPU slider works on 1 cpu core only. This tool is a legacy feature from the CPU client. Don't use it.

Use the -smp x setting to adjust processor usage. If -smp 8 is too much, try -smp 6. If still too much, try -smp 4.Please do not mistake my brevity as dispassion or condescension. I recognize the time you spend reading the forum is time you could use elsewhere, so my short responses save you time. Please do not hesitate to ask for clarification if I was too terse.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 3, 2011)

msgclb said:


> Don't leave!
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...



I tried using Zodac's guide on version 10.10 and I cannot get neither the application launcher nor his HFM.net guide to work. I will see if it works on 11.04.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jul 3, 2011)

I went here for the Ubuntu install and  F@H.


----------



## oily_17 (Jul 3, 2011)

F150_Raptor said:


> I went here for the Ubuntu install and  F@H.



That's the guide I used to set up my -bigbeta rig 

I used a script like this in the past, to auto start Folding when my rig booted - *NOT SURE IF THIS IS THE SAME ONE* - but worth a try;



> First, create a short shell script (using gedit or nano) to start your client.For this example the script is in the user's home folder and the folding@home client directory is named fah.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## msgclb (Jul 4, 2011)

All of these Ubuntu installation methods must work or the OP would get an ear full.

I don't know why zodac used the shared library environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH but I'd guess you don't need it since all of the other guides I've look at don't use it. After doing some searching it looks like that variable is now out of favor to other methods on some distros.

It seems strange that so many of us have successfully installed Ubuntu 10.10 and you are having problems. If I was a betting man I'd bet you have some kind of hardware problem.

I've successfully gone back to Ubuntu 10.10 using the ext3 file system.

In looking for a how to my search turned up this guide.
[Ubuntu] Setting up big-bigadv (P6903) for dedicated 2600k

I don't own or want to dedicate a 2600K to bigadv but he does show how to install Ubuntu 10.10 using the ext3 file system. I even followed his methods of downloading FAH6.34-Linux64-SMP.exe and setting it up down to setting up folder sharing and then made a few changes.

Can you put that core i7-970 in another motherboard?


----------



## bogmali (Jul 4, 2011)

msgclb said:


> All of these Ubuntu installation methods must work or the OP would get an ear full.
> 
> I don't know why zodac used the shared library environment variable LD_LIBRARY_PATH but I'd guess you don't need it since all of the other guides I've look at don't use it. After doing some searching it looks like that variable is now out of favor to other methods on some distros.
> 
> ...



Seems I might have conveyed the wrong message, my SR-2 now is folding on Linux 10.10 the issue/s that I've come across is that Zodac's guide is geared towards version 10.04 or earlier. I tried it, got the 6.34 loaded and configured but the associated application launcher steps stinks even after editing ~/Desktop to Home/User/Desktop. Also, I remember getting HFM.net working under 11.04 with some guide from harlam but Zodac's once again had me scratching my head. 

I will try both Musky's guide on [H] as well as the 2600K guide that you linked tomorrow. 

Right now the SR-2 picked up a 2684 and will be done tomorrow. I will tweak it some more and try to get it to 3.5Ghz (at 3.1 right now) at least.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 4, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Seems I might have conveyed the wrong message, my SR-2 now is folding on Linux 10.10 the issue/s that I've come across is that Zodac's guide is geared towards version 10.04 or earlier. I tried it, got the 6.34 loaded and configured but the associated application launcher steps stinks even after editing ~/Desktop to Home/User/Desktop. Also, I remember getting HFM.net working under 11.04 with some guide from harlam but Zodac's once again had me scratching my head.
> 
> I will try both Musky's guide on [H] as well as the 2600K guide that you linked tomorrow.
> 
> Right now the SR-2 picked up a 2684 and will be done tomorrow. I will tweak it some more and try to get it to 3.5Ghz (at 3.1 right now) at least.



This is how I did my latest installation HFM.
[Ubuntu] Installing HFM.net in Ubuntu 10.10

If it says to install the FAH client or HFM on the Desktop then I change that to my user folder just as in the guide above.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 4, 2011)

i dont seem to be able to get x16 WU for my 5870 despite a few reinstalls and cleans, every time i try i cant get a work server addy or return server addy? ive just been adding(and removeing )client-type advanced using v7 client?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 4, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> i dont seem to be able to get x16 WU for my 5870 despite a few reinstalls and cleans, every time i try i cant get a work server addy or return server addy? ive just been adding(and removeing )client-type advanced using v7 client?



It has to finish the first WU (a 511 point'er) before it can pick up a core_16 WU.  Did you set it up like: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2248985&postcount=1508


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 5, 2011)

i had done the last 2 months on x11 WU on the 5870, i have now got it doing x16 by using the beta flag + disabling the physx card

 before it wouldnt get x16 WU assign server addy then after reinstall as you say it needed to do 1 x11 WU before it would get x16(prob what ive been tripping up on) correctly which it did with a force gpu flag and beta flag but then the physx card started to do the work not the 5870 despite selecting the gpu in config

i eventually disabled the physx card now the 5870's doin what its supposed to do x16 woo cheers  tho id forgot bout 1 x x11 first then x16


----------



## shlesscamp (Jul 20, 2011)

i am having problems. here is my log:
http://pastebin.com/bYguBT8E

this is with a gts 450 at stock speeds. i ran furmark and it is stable even if i overclock it 100mhz core higher than what i have been trying to run it at in fah. when i installed i got that error about process 3956 and looked to find that there was another instance of fah installed from a previous time. i tried to delete the folder and it wouldn't let me, found it in the windows processes and closed the process. then i was able to delete that folder so i can confirm that no other folding@home stuff is running except for smp2 which i have set to machine id 1. i also tried fah gpu with smp2 turned off and still this is what i get. any ideas?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 20, 2011)

F@H GPU tracker V2 is what i sugest using after uninstalling old and deleteing f@h folder from Appdata in your user data folder its easy to set up too


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2011)

shlesscamp said:


> i am having problems. here is my log:
> http://pastebin.com/bYguBT8E
> 
> this is with a gts 450 at stock speeds. i ran furmark and it is stable even if i overclock it 100mhz core higher than what i have been trying to run it at in fah. when i installed i got that error about process 3956 and looked to find that there was another instance of fah installed from a previous time. i tried to delete the folder and it wouldn't let me, found it in the windows processes and closed the process. then i was able to delete that folder so i can confirm that no other folding@home stuff is running except for smp2 which i have set to machine id 1. i also tried fah gpu with smp2 turned off and still this is what i get. any ideas?



Are you running it as administrator?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 8, 2011)

Is there a certain amount of ram needed for -bigadv?  I know you need a cpu with 8 cores/threads like an i7, but wasn't sure if there was a minimum amount of ram that made it work best.  Upgrading the kids' PC to Sandy Bridge with the Chimp Challenge in mind, and I still haven't bought the ram yet.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2011)

I believe that 3GB is the minimum.  The system that Buck just sold only had 4GB if you need a reference.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks.  The system has a 2GB stick that I pulled from my WHS, but I am trying to score a 2x2GB set of Ripjaws for this.  I didn't want to have to buy 6 or 8GB for this.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2011)

t_ski said:


> Thanks.  The system has a 2GB stick that I pulled from my WHS, but I am trying to score a 2x2GB set of Ripjaws for this.  I didn't want to have to buy 6 or 8GB for this.



I heard they'll soon be selling RAM next to the bubble gum in the check-out lines at your local grocer. j/k


----------



## t_ski (Aug 8, 2011)

I know - it's getting pretty cheap.  A buddy of mine is kicking himself for paying nearly twice of a 2x4GB kit for his 2x2GB kits just a few months back.  He's the one I'm trying to get the 2x2GB kit off of


----------



## msgclb (Aug 23, 2011)

On Aug 22 I posted this in our Folding@Home forum:



> Yesterday I got a windows dialog that said my FahCore_a3.exe stopped working on one of my rigs while loading a 6068. I closed the program with the dialog and it picked up another WU. When that one completed I got the same dialog three times at which time I shut down the rig.
> 
> This morning I got up before the sun came up and just got home around 2:30 PM CST to find that another rig now has the same dialog but this time it's a 6071.
> 
> ...



No one here had any suggestions but luckily this morning I found posts on Stanford's Forum for both of these WUs. Below are the answers to those posts:



> Re: Project: 6068 (Run 1, Clone 38, Gen 253)
> 
> New postby bruce » Mon Aug 22, 2011 10:36 pm
> Thanks for the report. It was, indeed, a bad WU. I've reported it and it will be stopped at 8am. In the 11 days it has been in circulation, a LOT of people received it but you're the first to report it.





> Re: Project 6071 (Run 0, Clone 171, Gen 384)
> 
> New postby bruce » Tue Aug 23, 2011 10:08 am
> Thank you for the report. Many people have had trouble with this WU. The WU (P6071,R0,C171,G384) has been reported as a bad WU. Note that the list of reported WUs are stopped daily at 8am pacific time.



From these replies I've come to the following conclusions:
1. If you get a bad WU and the server won't give you a different WU then the only option you have is to shut down until after 8am pacific time.
2. Even my first point won't work if the bad WU is not reported so don't do what I did and report it. If you're not a member of that forum then post it here so it can be passed on.

I'd suggest you add a quote from your FAHlog showing your problem such as I've added below.



> [19:50:42] - Preparing to get new work unit...
> [19:50:42] Cleaning up work directory
> [19:50:42] + Attempting to get work packet
> [19:50:42] Passkey found
> ...



I now have both of these rigs back up running different WUs on there summer schedule.


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone else gettin this or is it just me ? Been folding for a while using gpu tracker with no errors till now. No matter what I do it keeps popping up. Even when I pop up from minimize. Hrs later I see see it shows running but not doing anything. Its just hanging there. I just did a complete wipe out and restarted fresh and I re-downloaded latest version.







Any ideas ?


----------



## qubit (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmmm... it doesn't look like I'll be able to run F@H optimally.

I ran the tracker, set everything up and got just the GPU to do the work. However, there's the most _annoying_ modulated high-pitched whistling sound coming from the speakers and also directly from the graphics card. It's clearly audible and not possible to ignore, so it's no go. While I didn't expect the audio breakthrough, I expected the graphics card to make some noise, from previous experience of driving cards at very high framerates.  I guess I could throttle it back a bit, but it's still gonna make a noise, just less, so it's pointless.

On to the CPU: I can only run the single core client right now, because the cooling isn't up to it. My Zalman cooler is analog and has a resistor to run it at a constant slowish speed for quietness, which it does very well. This is fine for everyday use and games (just about) but the CPU was climbing the high 70's before I quit the client. In fact, I had to kill the client with the Task Manager too, because the tracker couldn't stop it. :shadedshu

So there you go. I'm gonna continue to run it, just not with the performance us enthusiasts would like.  Any suggestions for improving this situation welcome.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry Pops, no idea.  For clarification, does this seem to be a problem with Tracker or with the client?


----------



## popswala (Sep 15, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorry Pops, no idea.  For clarification, does this seem to be a problem with Tracker or with the client?




Not sure. I want to say tacker since I don't run client. When ever I click to open - run prog. This error pops up. It closes if I click continue but if I were to open tracker settings, It pops right back up again. I left the tracker running for some time last night, GPU0 says running but ppd was highlighted yellow and progress never moved from 0%. 

So at this time it looks like I can't get up and folding till this is figured out. I'd hate to go back to the old one we were usin. That was a pain to set up lol.


----------



## Feänor (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi everyone. I just bought myself a 970, and i wanted to ask the team if there's a tutorial somewhere to show me how to fold those new linux bigadv wu. Is it possible to fold them in a vm? Is it worth the trouble or should i just keep folding using the gpu v2 tracker? What kind of oc will i have to get to return them in time? Thanks in advance.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 17, 2011)

You can get a guide to installing Folding@home on Ubuntu here.

My 970 @ 4.2 gets about ~90K ppd when folding one of the -bigbeta WU's


----------



## Feänor (Sep 17, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> You can get a guide to installing Folding@home on Ubuntu here.
> 
> My 970 @ 4.2 gets about ~90K ppd when folding one of the -bigbeta WU's



And what kind of ppd with regular -bigadv?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 17, 2011)

Feanor said:


> And what kind of ppd with regular -bigadv?



Depends on your OC


----------



## Feänor (Sep 18, 2011)

If i want to push it to the max 24/7 volts (as cooling is not a problem), i've read around 4,5 is possible. Is 90000ppd possible?


----------



## bogmali (Sep 18, 2011)

Feanor said:


> Is 90000ppd possible?



If they have an unlimited supply of -bigbeta WU's it is possible. You'll probably be looking at somewhere from 25K-30K if you let it fold -bigbeta and -bigadv using Linux.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> If they have an unlimited supply of -bigbeta WU's it is possible. You'll probably be looking at somewhere from 25K-30K if you let it fold -bigbeta and -bigadv using Linux.



Wait, I thought the 6 core i7's were good for 60K/day plus?  I thought MStenholm was getting 60-70K/WU.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 18, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wait, I thought the 6 core i7's were good for 60K/day plus?  I thought MStenholm was getting 60-70K/WU.



I will have to look at my 970 @ 3.9 that is doing Linux -bigbeta to see the actual PPD.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 18, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Wait, I thought the 6 core i7's were good for 60K/day plus?  I thought MStenholm was getting 60-70K/WU.



At the start they would get ~60K ppd, with the -bigadv WU's, with a healthy overclock.

But the bonus was cut back, not that long ago, and probably only get in the high 40K range now (I would have to check mine when running a -bigadv WU)


----------



## Feänor (Sep 18, 2011)

i know the bonus points changed a little while ago, i came from 26000ppd@4.0 ghz all the way down to 27000@4,3 ghz. Took me a lot of vcore and cooling to get back those ppd. 

So if i understand, i'll be looking at a 10000ppd increase with regular bigadv wu, and possibly could go as high as 80-90000ppd with the bigbeta ones? How can i run a 11 threads linux vm with bigbeta inside my windows 7 and let my two gtx460 fold with gpu tracker? All guide i see use vmware and it seems to have a 4 cores limits...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 18, 2011)

Feanor said:


> i know the bonus points changed a little while ago, i came from 26000ppd@4.0 ghz all the way down to 27000@4,3 ghz. Took me a lot of vcore and cooling to get back those ppd.
> 
> So if i understand, i'll be looking at a 10000ppd increase with regular bigadv wu, and possibly could go as high as 80-90000ppd with the bigbeta ones? How can i run a 11 threads linux vm with bigbeta inside my windows 7 and let my two gtx460 fold with gpu tracker? All guide i see use vmware and it seems to have a 4 cores limits...



I believe that those running -bigadv and -bigbeta have found that GPU Folding hurts the points that they get from the SMP client.  Especially running 2 GPU clients.
I didn't know that the bonus reduction also affected the -bigadv Folders, I only thought it affected the -bigbeta Folders.
As for PPD, look at MStenholm's drops.  Are you (bog, oily) telling me that he's getting those kind of points for -bigbeta, not -bigadv?
BTW, the free VMware has a 4 core limit, but not the one you buy.


----------



## Feänor (Sep 18, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I believe that those running -bigadv and -bigbeta have found that GPU Folding hurts the points that they get from the SMP client.  Especially running 2 GPU clients.



It cost around 1000-2000ppd to fold on 7 cores instead of 8, but add two 12000ppd gpu client, for a net profit of 20000-22000ppd. Well worth it if you ask me...

I'll try to find me a full version of vmware.:shadedshu


----------



## bogmali (Sep 18, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> As for PPD, look at MStenholm's drops.  Are you (bog, oily) telling me that he's getting those kind of points for -bigbeta, not -bigadv?
> BTW, the free VMware has a 4 core limit, but not the one you buy.



Based on the frequency that he drops those and the points that he gets, those are unmistakenly -bigadv. I believe he is currently running one rig and if he is running it as a dedicated machine, his ppd should show somewhere between 40k-45k.


----------



## Feänor (Sep 18, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Based on the frequency that he drops those and the points that he gets, those are unmistakenly -bigadv. I believe he is currently running one rig and if he is running it as a dedicated machine, his ppd should show somewhere between 40k-45k.



I'm folding bigadv with my 950 and running two gtx 460 all in the same loop. 45k ppd would be my average production.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 19, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> As for PPD, look at MStenholm's drops.  Are you (bog, oily) telling me that he's getting those kind of points for -bigbeta, not -bigadv?
> BTW, the free VMware has a 4 core limit, but not the one you buy.



They are -bigadv..worth about 75K, but take about 1.5 days to complete, so ~45K per day

Here is pic of my HFM , Crunchfolder I & II are 970's and III is a 920, all ~4.2GHz


----------



## bogmali (Sep 19, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> They are -bigadv..worth about 75K, but take about 1.5 days to complete, so ~45K per day
> 
> Here is pic of my HFM , Crunchfolder I & II are 970's and III is a 920, all ~4.2GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110918/HFM050.jpg



Very nice Oily! I wish I could get a 6903 or 6904 every time I complete one


----------



## Feänor (Sep 19, 2011)

oily_17 said:


> They are -bigadv..worth about 75K, but take about 1.5 days to complete, so ~45K per day
> 
> Here is pic of my HFM , Crunchfolder I & II are 970's and III is a 920, all ~4.2GHz
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110918/HFM050.jpg



Hey oily, how do you set up all those clients? Are you getting those ppd number from a vm or a native client?

I'll have only one rig and i'd like to fold bigbeta and keep my gpus. The only program i've got that allowed me to fully load 8 cores is Virtual box. I'm pretty sure that it'll let me put 11 threads when the 970 will be installed. I just wanted to know if anyone is folding bigbeta and gpus at the same time, as it is what i'm going to try.


----------



## oily_17 (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry Feanor I'm running a native x64 Linux system on both my -bigbeta rigs (which have the 970's in them).

So, I don't know much about running it under a virtual machine and whether you can assign a set number of threads for it to run on.

It would be interesting to see how much the 2x460's will hurt the PPD and whether it is worth it or not.




bogmali said:


> Very nice Oily! I wish I could get a 6903 or 6904 every time I complete one



I have been away for about a week, and on my return I picked up both of those -bigbeta WU's, when I turned my rigs back on.

But it usually is just luck to get one and I can go days without any ...


----------



## dank1983man420 (Sep 21, 2011)

Don't know if it was posted yet (though I did skim pretty quickly and didnt see anything), but there's a new beta v7 FAH client they posted in the last day or twohttps://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Sep 25, 2011)

hello all, ive had an unfortunate occurence with my main rig in sig, it has abit guru software, which recently told me my mobo was pulling 187Amps for 3.2Ghz at 356x9Fsb foldin 24/7 stable all year it usually maxed at 100 ish then it crashed a few times untill i stock speeded it, upon which it still showed signs of illness ie using upto 140 Amps .

anyway sumat popped it switches off instantaneously every time and its codes are saying its not initialising the psu or is then instantly shutting it down but 5v standby is their and the fans begin to spin,no  post at all i think my psu is to blame ?what thinks you's??, i get paid wed so all will be right i hope after.      perhaps not

ive had a multimeter out and my psu looks to be fine its up to running fans and pumps easy i think  its the mobo or cpu 

do my posts smell or sumat, poor show guys

i have it up and running and still im clueless as to what exactly fixed it, i think my waterblocked 5870 isnt sitting in its slot as best it could these days, ive refitted almost all of the pc but the gpu is its easy to reproduce error spot, however i cant get it to fail as quick or in quite the same way as it was, ie on> instant off no post.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 6, 2011)

Finally received my 970. 

Oced it to 4,4 in 30 minutes. Wow those 32nm chips does run cool!! At the same voltages (1,440 vcore and 1,375 vtt), the 970 runs 8 to 10 degrees lower than the 950 i had before! Nothing less than WOW!

At stock clocks, the 970 doing bigadv gave me 30000 ppd, while my 4,3 ghz 950 would only do 27-28000. At the moment, 4,4 is the max this 970 sample will give me, but i'm really at the beginning of the oc process. The ppd is a little over 43000, so oily you were on target!

Now i'm starting to mess with the bigbeta/virtual box thing...

Will keep you up-to-date with my adventure...


----------



## bogmali (Oct 6, 2011)

The best thing to do is get you a flash drive with at least 4GB and boot/run Ubuntu off of it and run -bigbeta that way once you have your OC stable.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 7, 2011)

OK everything is up and running. 

The linux bigadv client i'm running on 11 threads in a virtual box (8 gb hard disk, 2500 mb ram) is good for almost 44000ppd at 4360ghz. Around 3000 more than my gpu tracker bigadv client at the same speed. Not too bad for an hour or so of work. VirtualBox is the only  freeware i found that let me dedicate more than 4 threads to the vm. 

Is the -bigbeta flag enough for me to get bigbeta wu's? The client is currently running with -smp 12, which is needed for the client to be able to fully utilize 11 threads (for some weird reason with only -smp or any other number or nothing, it starts 10 threads), -verbosity 9 for the log, and -bigbeta flags. What are your dedicated rigs settings?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 7, 2011)

Settings are the same as yours already; -smp -bigbeta -verbosity 9. Unfortunately, I found out that running -bigbeta on virtual has issues. It has to be on native Linux, read more here:

http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?p=190905#p190905


----------



## Feänor (Oct 7, 2011)

I'll check out this morning, but for the first 40% of my 6900 wu, the vm was using around 1,5 gig of ram, and that's for linux and folding in total. So i don't see any issues here. And the fact that this wu is folding faster in a vm than in windows tells me the same. I'll see when i get one of those 6903 or 6904 wu if anything goes wrong.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2011)

If the WU is actually running in a VM and producing more PPD, what's the chance of running a VM with an i7-870. Would it produce more PPD than the 20K I'm getting now?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 7, 2011)

having some major issues on my main rig still wont start up at all today psu goes instantly off damn ting i just added a 5850 to get more done too, can a hdd not spinning up cause this?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 7, 2011)

Is this the system in your system specs?


----------



## Feänor (Oct 7, 2011)

BUCK NASTY said:


> If the WU is actually running in a VM and producing more PPD, what's the chance of running a VM with an i7-870. Would it produce more PPD than the 20K I'm getting now?



If you're already running native Linux, there's no point talking about vms. A dedicated rig should run Linux, as it's client produce more ppd than the windows client. However, gpu clients are almost out of question, anyone correct me on that one. Been years since i tried setting up linux gpu folding, i just remember i gave up at the time.

If you're running windows and still want to get linux client small bonus, then i tried virtual box 4.1.2. Setting up a vm is pretty easy, you just click the tabs one at a time and choose what you want to allocate to it. I always keep a thread for gpu client and my personnal use of the computer, so it will be 7 for you and 11 for me. My vm (ubuntu 10.10 64 bit and full tilt bigbeta) is running at 1,5-1,6 of ram out of the 2,5gb i gave it, so your guess for how tight you could fit. Set the hard disk to whatever you wish, i left mine at 8 gb and set it to fixed. Network type NAT works ok for me. After the vm is set up, just follow the musky guide at http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608. Install linux, updates, copy and paste all the shit, then hfm, and your all set.

Just remember that the MAIN problem with vm's is that if it crashes YOU LOSE EVERYTHING. The only way i found to start and stop my vm is by saving the state when i hit close. This way you can restart your computer, but still it wont protect you from power lost or yourself.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 7, 2011)

Feanor said:


> If you're already running native Linux, there's no point talking about vms. A dedicated rig should run Linux, as it's client produce more ppd than the windows client. However, gpu clients are almost out of question, anyone correct me on that one. Been years since i tried setting up linux gpu folding, i just remember i gave up at the time.
> 
> If you're running windows and still want to get linux client small bonus, then i tried virtual box 4.1.2. Setting up a vm is pretty easy, you just click the tabs one at a time and choose what you want to allocate to it. I always keep a thread for gpu client and my personnal use of the computer, so it will be 7 for you and 11 for me. My vm (ubuntu 10.10 64 bit and full tilt bigbeta) is running at 1,5-1,6 of ram out of the 2,5gb i gave it, so your guess for how tight you could fit. Set the hard disk to whatever you wish, i left mine at 8 gb and set it to fixed. Network type NAT works ok for me. After the vm is set up, just follow the musky guide at http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1601608. Install linux, updates, copy and paste all the shit, then hfm, and your all set.
> 
> Just remember that the MAIN problem with vm's is that if it crashes YOU LOSE EVERYTHING. The only way i found to start and stop my vm is by saving the state when i hit close. This way you can restart your computer, but still it wont protect you from power lost or yourself.



I'm running Win7 Ultimate because of the 2x GPU's. I used to run VMWare for the CPU client several years ago. Got 4gb of ram, so I'll try the virtualbox this weekend. Thanks for the info Feanor!


----------



## Feänor (Oct 8, 2011)

You're welcome Buck! Let me know how it turns out, i'll be out of game for a while, i just blew my trustworthy x58a-ud3r. ALWAYS check for spills before turning on your watercooled pc...


----------



## bogmali (Oct 8, 2011)

Feanor said:


> I'll be out of game for a while, i just blew my trustworthy x58a-ud3r. ALWAYS check for spills before turning on your watercooled pc...



That sucks bro Any other parts damaged besides the mobo?


----------



## Feänor (Oct 9, 2011)

No. I rushed to the store and bought the only 1366 mobo they had (307$ for a p6x58d-e. I almost had a heart attack when he said the price...) then tested my brand new 970. Everything is fine for the cpu.

Opened a cold beer and relaxed at that point...

I didn't test my two gtx 460 as, first i don't want to set up my second loop only to part it out the next day (just bought the mobo for testing purposes, gonna return it in a few days), and second i don't think a blown vreg can get that far as frying my gpus. So all in all i think all is good, but what a great way to transform 140$ into electric and plastic smelling smoke... 

I already found another x58a-ud3r, hope the price will stay as low as he is now. Just one more day to wait for the auction to end!


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 9, 2011)

lol   where the heck did my folding at home button go?


----------



## Feänor (Oct 11, 2011)

I just love ebay. One open box gigabyte x58a-ud3r, with all accessories, for 120$, that's what i call a deal! So my new mobo is ordered, should arrive by the end of the week. I'll finally be able to get back to folding full throttle! 

My 970 doesn't like the asus p6x58d-e it's in now, as i cannot go as high as in my last x58a-ud3r (the one i blew last week). It just refuse to go beyond 4200. 

Can anyone tell me what kind of settings and voltages they use for their max 24/7 overclock on a 970? I'm under water, so cooling is not a problem. It's gonna be the volts that will limit me! I know for sure this chip will do 4,2 @ around 1,375 vcore, but i really want it to be run at the max.

Also, anyone noticed a problem in folding with the huge memory bandwidth drop from bloomfield to gulftown?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 11, 2011)

Feanor said:


> Can anyone tell me what kind of settings and voltages they use for their max 24/7 overclock on a 970?



Mine is @ 3.9 with 1.275v currently stable for 24/7 folding. I know Oily has a couple in his stable


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 11, 2011)

bogmali said:


> Mine is @ 3.9 with 1.275v currently stable for 24/7 folding. I know Oily has a couple in his stable



IIRC ... I have both running @ 4.2, but my voltage is higher, I run about 1.36V.Also use watercooling to keep the temps down.

I have also noticed that a native linux system requires slightly more volts than windows.

EDIT:Feanor, I have both my 970's in Gigabyte x58a-ud3r boards, I can check for sure what my settings are in the morning.


----------



## hat (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been having this issue for a while now, but I haven't been too bothered by it until now. For some reason, my Server/Cruncher1 rig randomly dies on me. I'll be able to tell by not being able to log in with teamviewer and seeing the client inactive in hfm.net. It's an intermittent issue. 

A few noteworthy things is that the E2140 is overclocked to hell, almost a 100% overclock. It's stable in OCCT Linpack for over 8 hours, so I don't think that's it. It does run quite hot though, around 75c at worst, so I wonder if maybe the CPU just gives up after a while.

The GTX260 is also overclocked, at 640 core, 1405 shaders, with the 1.18vgpu mod. I have it running at 70% min fan speed, so it runs cool enough. Doesn't hit 70c. I ran the GTX260 in my main machine for a long time until I got my Radeon 5870, and it never gave me issues at these settings.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 17, 2011)

hat said:


> Hey guys, I've been having this issue for a while now, but I haven't been too bothered by it until now. For some reason, my Server/Cruncher1 rig randomly dies on me. I'll be able to tell by not being able to log in with teamviewer and seeing the client inactive in hfm.net. It's an intermittent issue.
> 
> A few noteworthy things is that the E2140 is overclocked to hell, almost a 100% overclock. It's stable in OCCT Linpack for over 8 hours, so I don't think that's it. It does run quite hot though, around 75c at worst, so I wonder if maybe the CPU just gives up after a while.
> 
> The GTX260 is also overclocked, at 640 core, 1405 shaders, with the 1.18vgpu mod. I have it running at 70% min fan speed, so it runs cool enough. Doesn't hit 70c. I ran the GTX260 in my main machine for a long time until I got my Radeon 5870, and it never gave me issues at these settings.



Okay, since no one stepped up to bat, I'll giver 'er a try.  You know more about OC'ing than me, so I'm just giving educated guesses.
*Many around here have found that there is a difference between benchmark stable and 24/7 DC stable.  Maybe back off on your CPU OC a little.  .2-.4 GHz.
*I'd also give your PSU a good look.  Check that the 24 pin connector is in good condition. How big is the PSU?
*Check your BIOS for temperature settings.  If you're approaching a high temperature setting in BIOS, a spurious high temperature reading could cause an instant re-boot.
*Is there a time of the day that it tends to re-boot?  Maybe put a Kill-a-Watt meter on your line to see if you have any poor electrical conditions.  NE sells them all the time for $17-18.  Also, some libraries have them to check out.
*I don't think the GPU could be causing this, but I will defer to those who Folded on the GTX260.


----------



## hat (Oct 17, 2011)

If you look in my system specs, the machine in question (Server/Cruncher1) is listed in detail. The power supply is a Corsair CX600, which is more than enough for that rig. I think the CPU is stable, as I said 8.5 hours of OCCT linpack has been passed, more than once.

I don't think any safety features are kicking in. I usually turn those off anyway, but if I did leave it on by chance, it doesn't reboot, it just dies. Fans spin, lights are on, but the system is unresponsive and there's no video.

It doesn't do it at a certain time of day, it's intermittent.

I already moved the GPU clockspeeds back to stock, with the 70% fan speed modification still there. I wonder if the GPU really is causing it to crap out, it never was a valiant OC'r, in fact it was well below average. Maybe it degraded further.

We'll see what happens, thanks for the reply.


----------



## Feänor (Oct 19, 2011)

I've finally received my 2nd x58a-ud3r, and i'm back folding full time. Next step is trying to send back the first one for rma... Hope the pictures i send them doesn't tell the vrm were blown by water and not dust build-up or something else....!


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Well, since I moved the GPU back to stock, it hasn't died yet. I wonder if maybe it really was the video card crapping out on me... it seems unlikely since it seemed fine in my other rig, but like I said maybe it just degraded even further. It never was a champion OC'r.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Oct 19, 2011)

@ Hat, if I was to take a guess, I'd say your power supply is the culprit.  It might have enough to power every thing, but when every thing peaks at once it locks up.  I had a corsair hx1000 that did the same thing to me.  It was the last thing I swapped out of the rig, put it in another and it did it in the other rig too.  How old is the psu?


----------



## hat (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like the machine died again, so the video card wasn't it.

The PSU is fairly new, I've only had it for about two months.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

Guys, as I was posting in the F@H Team Thread, can't get neither of my two cards to fold 100%.  I already have my desktop extended and still nothing.  When I first set it up it was working fine, but now it's not.  Any input?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Stupid question how does one obtain an SMP passkey, and one of those nifty signatures that display your PPD and such.


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Stupid question how does one obtain an SMP passkey, and one of those nifty signatures that display your PPD and such.



For your passkey go here -

http://folding.stanford.edu/English/FAQ-passkey


And you can get some info on the sig image here -

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Got my passkey, can't figure out my user ID # so I can't get the sig to work.

sorry for double post.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 4, 2011)

Put this in your signature [H]

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php/un=[H]/t=50711/sigimage.gif

that will give you your PPD sig + team PPD which will look like this


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Athlonite said:


> Put this in your signature [H]
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php/un=[H]/t=50711/sigimage.gif
> 
> ...



This is what I have.


```
URL="http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php/un=[H]@RD5TUFF/t=50711/sigimage.gif"] IMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?un=[H]@RD5TUFF/t=50711[/IMG [/URL
```

NOTE: I removed some of the brackets so the code would show properly.

Still not working, I have tried tons of variants and what not and it still doesn't work I am so confused, but this is what I get for trying to figure this out @ 5 in the morning with no sleep I guess.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

Any help guys?


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> Any help guys?



I haven't the foggiest, also didn't mean to thread jack you.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

No biggie dude.  This is so frustrating, I must be doing something wrong, but don't know what!


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2011)

@CP-I will do a comparison on one of my rigs with 2 GPU's. I don't trust Precision to accurately display % usage. I'll post screenies later for comparison.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

bogmali said:


> @CP-I will do a comparison on one of my rigs with 2 GPU's. I don't trust Precision to accurately display % usage. I'll post screenies later for comparison.



That's a thought, have you tried using MSI afterburner, and I know it can't do anything but temps but temps but look at HW monitor and see what kinds of temps your seeing ?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

When I get home I can try Afterburner.  But the air blowing out of the rad seems cooler which would make sense if they are cycling it's usage up and down.  However that can just be my imagination.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> When I get home I can try Afterburner.  But the air blowing out of the rad seems cooler which would make sense if they are cycling it's usage up and down.  However that can just be my imagination.



Do you know what the normal 100% temp is for the cards, if temps are down percision may be correct.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

About 60-65.  Thing is that it stopped giving me temps for the GTX, only for the GT240, so I can't tell.


----------



## msgclb (Nov 4, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> Got my passkey, can't figure out my user ID # so I can't get the sig to work.
> 
> sorry for double post.



[H]@RD5TUFF your Stanford ID was all screwed up the last time I posted one of your certificates because of all of those []@ characters. Now if I just use [H] it works.

Below is the sigs the way I do mine for you and me!











I added a 'x' to  so you could see the string.

[xIMG]http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/sigs/sigimage.php?u=536219&c1=FF0000&c2=000000&c3=000000&c4=FF0000&c5=FFFFFF

There's more info on their sigs here:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=IMAGES

I hope that helps.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 4, 2011)

CP, have you tried it with SLI on and off?  Edit: It has been my observation that getting the 295's to work is very frustrating, don't blame yourself.  You may want to try removing the GT240 and then getting the 295's to work and once that is accomplished, try putting the 240 back in.  BTW, the 240 and the 9600GSO are similar in that you can overclock the snot out of them. Link 

[H], someone on the team is good with changing the colors for that display if you'd like.


----------



## [H]@RD5TUFF (Nov 4, 2011)

msgclb said:


> [H]@RD5TUFF your Stanford ID was all screwed up the last time I posted one of your certificates because of all of those []@ characters. Now if I just use [H] it works.
> 
> Below is the sigs the way I do mine for you and me!
> 
> ...



Finally it works! THANKS A TON! I literally spent 3 hours on this last night.



thebluebumblebee said:


> [H], someone on the team is good with changing the colors for that display if you'd like.



The colors are fine with me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

thebluebumblebee said:


> CP, have you tried it with SLI on and off?  Edit: It has been my observation that getting the 295's to work is very frustrating, don't blame yourself.  You may want to try removing the GT240 and then getting the 295's to work and once that is accomplished, try putting the 240 back in.  BTW, the 240 and the 9600GSO are similar in that you can overclock the snot out of them. Link
> 
> [H], someone on the team is good with changing the colors for that display if you'd like.



I have tried all the above already and nothing changed.


----------



## bogmali (Nov 4, 2011)

Chicken Patty said:


> I have tried all the above already and nothing changed.



Nope, you have yet to try one more which is giving me that card to make it work

Seriously though, when I had my 295 it was a PITA to get both GPU's working and somehow I got them to fold. I will post a screenie later today for a comparison using Precision and Afterburner.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks Jon. But the first time around it was on the first shot.  Now it's being a PITA!


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 5, 2011)

[H]@RD5TUFF said:


> This is what I have.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




get rid of the URL=" and use img tags instead


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Nov 5, 2011)

usefull posting guys cheers , hope i sussed this, this time.

quite triccky lol

im going to give up lol v tricky


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 5, 2011)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> usefull posting guys cheers , hope i sussed this, this time.
> 
> quite triccky lol



Remember to use


----------



## bogmali (Nov 8, 2011)

A little late there CP but here is a screenie of what I did.

Using MSI Afterburner ver 2.1:






Using EVGA Precision ver 2.04






As you can see both programs show actual GPU utilization accurately (I think) so it is safe to say that the problem possibly lies in your card or configuration.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm sure it's something I'm doing, but I can't figure it out.  I need to use the older client, but I can't seem to get it to work.  That one always worked fine.  

Now I can't even get the 295 to fold right.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 6, 2011)

Quick question, setting up the rig to fold, using the FAH GPU Tracker V2 client.  For my 6870, what would be the best options for GPU (autodetect didn't work)?  Mostly curious if the GPU3 client supports the 6k series cards now, and if the ATI R700 or R800 flag works better?  Thanks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2011)

In order to get the most out of your 6870, you will have to use ClientV7 as outlined (under where it says To fold for TechPowerUp!) in this post.  I wrote those instructions, so if you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 19, 2011)

So set up the basic clients on my laptop, but can't get fahmon to recognize them, but remember that I had started using something different for monitoring, any suggestions?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 19, 2011)

Which client are you using?


----------



## dark2099 (Dec 19, 2011)

nevermind, had fahmon pointed to the wrong folders, got it sorted


----------



## xvi (Jan 13, 2012)

Both my 4870 and 4850 loop with..

```
Run: exception thrown in GuardedRun -- Gromacs cannot continue further.
```
..ever since updating to 11.12 drivers. Is this problem limited to 4000 series cards, or is anyone else getting this?

Relevant link number one and relevant link number two.

Edit: 4870 running P5736, 4850 running P5737


----------



## bogmali (Jan 13, 2012)

Roll back your drivers XVI and see what happens. Same thing happens to Nvidia drivers when they first come out.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 15, 2012)

so how does the v7 client do with AMD cards, in particular a 6870?  i would like to start Folding/WCG again and am wondering about F@H with AMD cards.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ore-16-taking-amd-gpu-folding-next-level.html


----------



## bogmali (Jan 15, 2012)

^^^

Don't have any experiences with both AMD cards and V7 but I hear they put out some decent points


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 15, 2012)

^^^
Not really. A GTS250 does the same PPD as a 6850.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2012)

I am running* Cats 12.1* and I can't get the *Windows Vista/7 GPU2 Console 6.23 *to work.
I am *also running *the *Counsole for SMP on the CPU*.Working fine.
I also tried the *VMware Player config *with *no luck*...helps are needed. thnx.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 16, 2012)

DRDNA, if you look back at post 1854, you will see that someone else is also having problems with AMD at this time.  Seems to be something wrong with the latest drivers.  You may want to roll back to a previous version.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 16, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> DRDNA, if you look back at post 1854, you will see that someone else is also having problems with AMD at this time.  Seems to be something wrong with the latest drivers.  You may want to roll back to a previous version.



Crap that was what I was afraid of! Oh well ...how about the VMware Player method of folding on the ATI GPU? 4870X2



110  DRDNA

bogmali if you have some insight to the VMware player or something we can work off line?


----------



## xvi (Jan 16, 2012)

I keep my two 4800-series cards in crossfire when I fold. You just have to add the -force-gpu to at least the second card (-gpu 1). I add it to both for redundancy.


----------



## xvi (Jan 18, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> so how does the v7 client do with AMD cards, in particular a 6870?  i would like to start Folding/WCG again and am wondering about F@H with AMD cards.





bogmali said:


> ^^^
> 
> Don't have any experiences with both AMD cards and V7 but I hear they put out some decent points





thebluebumblebee said:


> ^^^
> Not really. A GTS250 does the same PPD as a 6850.



What I don't understand is how AMD does well in compute benchmarks, but relatively terrible at folding. Additionally, I am DROOLING over the 7000 series cards. I can't wait to see how well they fold.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I posted my issue over at Folding at home forum and PantherX advised to use V7 which I thought was only for 5000 series and up ATI cards...I asked PantherX to confirm that it should work with the 4000 series and specifically the 4870X2...I will post what he says and the results if indeed it does work.


now I am at >>  107 	DRDNA 	491408


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2012)

The V7 client works with all Folding cards, it's just that it is the only way to get the FAHcore_16 WU's for the 5000 series and newer.  It may even be better at getting the troublesome X2 cards to work.  Give it a try and see what happens.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The V7 client works with all Folding cards, it's just that it is the only way to get the FAHcore_16 WU's for the 5000 series and newer.  It may even be better at getting the troublesome X2 cards to work.  Give it a try and see what happens.



And roll back to 11.10. There is a guide in your tread on folding@home


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 25, 2012)

Same issue with V7


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> Same issue with V7



Even with the older versions of drivers?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 25, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The V7 client works with all Folding cards, it's just that it is the only way to get the FAHcore_16 WU's for the 5000 series and newer. It may even be better at getting the troublesome X2 cards to work. Give it a try and see what happens.



have you tried V7.1.43, i run a 5870 and 5850 in crossfire permanent both ocd on catalyst 12.1a and i fired f@home up last night first time(new build ol pc blew up poss from too much ppd grabbin) ,i entered only team id and my id  and no flags and it picked up x16s from the off and is running them fine ,well since last night anyway but il let ya know if that changes


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 25, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Even with the older versions of drivers?


No I am sticking with my 12.1 Cats because I had a game I play having flicker with older drivers...Dirt3


theoneandonlymrk said:


> have you tried V7.1.43, i run a 5870 and 5850 in crossfire permanent both ocd on catalyst 12.1a and i fired f@home up last night first time(new build ol pc blew up poss from too much ppd grabbin) ,i entered only team id and my id  and no flags and it picked up x16s from the off and is running them fine ,well since last night anyway but il let ya know if that changes



I can't even locate the download for V7.1.43 I was testing 6.41 . Where are these V7.1.43 at for download?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 25, 2012)

^^ https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> No I am sticking with my 12.1 Cats because I had a game I play having flicker with older drivers...Dirt3



There is a workaround in the tread...


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 25, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ^^ https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/BetaRelease



yeah I found it..thnx tho! Still same issue with that client too. I am giving up.


----------



## DRDNA (Jan 25, 2012)

I will try again with the official release of the 12.1 Cats.

.......
.....
...
.
Same crap! Uggg

:.-(   help


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 1, 2012)

well v7 with the old cats 11.10 do indeed work and are currently running on my rig..also have the SMP running on the CPU..So well not really acceptable but it will do it for now...at least until I want to play Dirt3...lol..not.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 1, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> well v7 with the old cats 11.10 do indeed work and are currently running on my rig..also have the SMP running on the CPU..So well not really acceptable but it will do it for now...at least until I want to play Dirt3...lol..not.



How many GPU clients?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 2, 2012)

Installed new Nvidia Beta 295.51 earlier today.  Was folding Ok.  Came home and GPU WU failed.

V7.1.43: was using beta 290.53

Is it the driver and can someone help me diagnose the problem?

I can post or pm the log file.

Thanks.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^ You should almost never use a beta driver for Folding.  This does not mean that the driver is the fault though.  You have to see if a pattern develops.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 2, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ^^^ You should almost never use a beta driver for Folding. This does not mean that the driver is the fault though. You have to see if a pattern develops.



Thanks for speedy reply.  This error was on my everyday user.

Letting SMP Finish then will shut down and retry.  The 290 was working well.

Wanted to post to see if others were experiencing same/similar issue with 295.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 2, 2012)

You'll find that people here are very slow to upgrade drivers unless someone says that the new driver gains anything over 0.001% PPD .  Also, the best place to check about a new driver is http://foldingforum.org/ (I didn't find anything)


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 2, 2012)

My take is that 295 Beta does not work. 3 failed attemps. Tried removing 3D driver package.

Going back to 290.

Thanks for the help.


*Update*: Back to 290.  Everything OK.

I did keep the new PysX and HDMI packages from 295.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 2, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> How many GPU clients?



Actually the V7 client is only folding on one of the X2's gpu's...I couldn't get it to use the second GPU on the card. I have removed one of the 4870x2 to help simplify the issue but again I am unable to get it to fold on both GPU's on one 4870x2.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 2, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> My take is that 295 Beta does not work. 3 failed attemps. Tried removing 3D driver package.
> 
> Going back to 290.
> 
> Thanks for the help.



Thank you for testing it . I'm still on 266.58. No need to experiment with something that works.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 2, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ^^^ You should almost never use a beta driver for Folding. This does not mean that the driver is the fault though. You have to see if a pattern develops.



didnt realise this ,im on cat 12.2 preview but i do watch and monitor my clients, i can safely say alls well at least for now,

got an ek full cover wb coming for my 5850 im hopein itll get to 1000 so i can equally spank them both  24/7

tried a little experiment last few days i set 5850 at 800 1000 and 5870 at 930 1200 , then folded 24hrs in xfire then not crossfired both get 89-9600ppd on x16s(xfired) ,if i un crossfire them i get 9650ppd for the 5870 and 5650ppd for the 5850 obv back xfired perm even at odd clocks they are doin more ppd on average then when i have(as normal) synced their clocks to 850-888 wherein they both avg about 8600ppd


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 4, 2012)

ATI folders you can get a nice increase in PPD by doing the CCC 2D profile edit! I changed my 2d clocks and voltages to my 3D clocks and voltages now folding at 750/900 instead of 507/500 .

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=117633

Now if only I could get the other GPU on the card to fold too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Feb 5, 2012)

Is anyone using the -advmethods flag with GPU3? Is it netting any better PPD for the GPU/CPU combo?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 6, 2012)

Has anyone been able to get both GPU3 and GPU2 to work together on the V7 Client?  GTX460 and 8800GT.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 7, 2012)

I just read over at the folding forum that the 12.2 preview drivers for ATI are able to fold...I have not tested and don't even have a download link yet for the 12.2 drivers but I will investigate when I get home from work!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 7, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> I just read over at the folding forum that the 12.2 preview drivers for ATI are able to fold...I have not tested and don't even have a download link yet for the 12.2 drivers but I will investigate when I get home from work!



hi , ive been using them drivers a few weeks with V7.1.43 and alls well , not any better per say then earlier drivers, but they do work and i dont think ive had any issues,(hard to tell ive been tweeking a lot and have seen Bsod's but they were my fault) 

im now getting a nice 9300ppd out of both my 5800s now thanks to the new Ek waterblock on the 5850 ,and my clocks are both 1Ghz folding , i did think it would improve my ppd a bit more, but ah well ill quell my mind with thoughts of longevity, games run well now tho too, though i dont use it for that much


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 7, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Has anyone been able to get both GPU3 and GPU2 to work together on the V7 Client?  GTX460 and 8800GT.



I know if I don't put "advanced" into the GPU's extra slot settings for both cards one will get Core_16 WU's and the other will get core_11 WU's but that's for 2 x HD5770's but I don't see why it shouldn't do the same thing for you


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 17, 2012)

*NEW BETA V7.1.48 released today February 16.*


Stopping process mid stream and updating caused WU failure. (not so with past beta updates)

Did a complete uninstall and reinstall. (deleted all data)

Seems to be working OK now.


----------



## horik (Feb 21, 2012)

Is the ppd for this smp right? I fold on I7 950@4ghz.
edit:sorry if i put this in the wrong place


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 21, 2012)

horik said:


> Is the ppd for this smp right? I fold on I7 950@4ghz.
> edit:sorry if i put this in the wrong place



Appears to be wrong.  Sometimes these things self adjust.  Have you updated anything recently, ie graphics drivers or Folding program?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 21, 2012)

horik said:


> Is the ppd for this smp right? I fold on I7 950@4ghz.
> edit:sorry if i put this in the wrong place



Unfortunately, yes. My experience: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2543866&postcount=14947


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 21, 2012)

horik said:


> Is the ppd for this smp right? I fold on I7 950@4ghz.
> edit:sorry if i put this in the wrong place



Try to restart it. Do you have a passkey? If not you will only get the 106.6 base points. 8 treads @ 4 GHz should do a 8011 in the less then 1 min per frame.


----------



## horik (Feb 21, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Unfortunately, yes. My experience: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/sh...ostcount=14947



You are right,after restarting F@H client and after 3 hours of folding only the time till this client is done adjusted,now i only need 3 hours and 10 mins until finish with 106,6 points of reward.I did not updated anything recently,seems this 8011 project is just a bad one,thx people.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Feb 22, 2012)

New Nvidia WHQL Driver Package 295.73 has caused 2 machine failures, GPU.

I am removing 3D Driver packages and going to try again.

Will report back and edit post.

*EDIT*

Removing 3D package did not work.

I am going to try and go back to previous Folding Beta and try new driver.

*EDIT*

Trying new combination of Folding Beta 7.1.43 and 295.73(complete package)

*EDIT*

Worked briefly then failed.

Now trying 7.1.43 and 290.53

GTX460 running hotter with new WUs; 60-65c was normal, now running 75c.

*EDIT*

Now working with 7.1.48 and 290.53.

Increased heat with new WUs per F@H Forum.

Had to increase GPU fan speed dramatically to keep up.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been accepted into the HP Beta Cloud Computing! YEAH!!!!
SO I did this for Folding and would like to know whats the best set up for this?
Please help for the cause.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 23, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> I have been accepted into the HP Beta Cloud Computing! YEAH!!!!
> SO I did this for Folding and would like to know whats the best set up for this?
> Please help for the cause.



Congratulation. Here is a good starting point - http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1420042 Sadly you can only make 4 core units.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 23, 2012)

mstenholm said:


> Congratulation. Here is a good starting point - http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=1420042 Sadly you can only make 4 core units.



I would think I would be able to run 5 of them 4 core babies tho to equal the 20 CPU limit.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 23, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> I would think I would be able to run 5 of them 4 core babies tho to equal the 20 CPU limit.



nope, two only (each 8 GB) since you only have 20 GB ram


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 23, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> I have been accepted into the HP Beta Cloud Computing! YEAH!!!!
> SO I did this for Folding and would like to know whats the best set up for this?
> Please help for the cause.



awhh  I got giddy then and insta checked my mail, still no sign of an invite


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 23, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> awhh  I got giddy then and insta checked my mail, still no sign of an invite



Well I just started the set up and first thing they want is my credit card info even tho it is free.... lol . like that is going to happen...NOT!


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been getting about 4,800 ppd between my two Radeon 4000-series cards on the old client. I had a virus hop in to all my shared folders and attach itself to any executable it could find, so I had to re-download F@H and saw that they were pushing for v7. After a few days of running, it's telling me "Total Estimated Points Per Day: 1137". It detects both GPUs and has a SMP client running as well.

*GPU0* (4870):
Base Credit: Unknown
Estimated Credit: Unknown
Estimated PPD: Unknown
Estimated TPF: 2 mins 40 secs
Project 4724

*GPU1 *(4850):
Base Credit: Unknown
Estimated Credit: Unknown
Estimated PPD: Unknown
Estimated TPF: 4 mins 20 secs
Project 4756


*SMP* (Phenom II X2 550, 3.6GHz):
Base Credit: 788.00
Estimated Credit: 1645.70
Estimated PPD 637.04
Estimated TPF 37 mins 12 secs
Project 7610

The first GPU-Z is GPU0, the second is GPU1. GPU1 seems to be doing no work at all, but even if it was completely dead, GPU0 should do over 2,000 points per day by itself.






I thought the low PPD might be because the client can't figure out the base credit for the GPU clients, but the CPU page pretty clearly states 631.37 estimated PPD. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 25, 2012)

hi my main rig is as listed ,so we have similar ish setups, ive quit folding on my quad because it was limiting my gpu's folding, gpu still uses a lot of cpu rescource and my two cards use about 50% of my quad anyway , i dont really know why but the points through gpu only are higher if i dont fold on the cpu, id try that plus if they are the first time that projects run it cant give you ppd or eta as it does not know yet either of them things

plus i allways leave crossfire enabled as sometimes the 2nd card can power down if you have power saveing enabled but xfire helps stop this and strangely ppd's higher


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2012)

Crossfire *is* enabled and the GPU clients have completed a few units already. The projects should have been run through the benchmark computer and should have a point value assigned to them, so I can't figure out why it wouldn't know the base credit of the unit.

It's true that this is the first time I've folded on both GPUs and my CPU. I'll try pausing my SMP client. Maybe that will make the second GPU work? You're right though. The ATI GPU clients like to hog CPU to run.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 25, 2012)

sorry didnt realise xfire was on, and i missunderstood you points sittuation i have had it do that but it has tended to sort itself out after a few wu, unless it changes project and some projects havent given me a guestimate ppd just like your getting, not untill a day or two running,


----------



## xvi (Mar 26, 2012)

I disabled the GPU clients so I could finish the SMP client's workunit before I disable it. I'm up to an estimated 1732 PPD, so it looks like it may not have been taking the GPU clients in to account.

Once the SMP client is finished, I'll run the GPU clients steady for a few days and see if it clears up.

Thanks!


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 26, 2012)

this is why it's low ATI GPU2 core those are not the newer GPU3/core_15 openCL WU's but the older GPU2/Core_11 wu's they aren't worth as much in PPD 

you need to add Client-type == Advanced . to the extra slot options otherwise all you'll recieve are the older GPU2/Core_11 Wu's


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 27, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> this is why it's low ATI GPU2 core those are not the newer GPU3/core_15 openCL WU's but the older GPU2/Core_11 wu's they aren't worth as much in PPD
> 
> you need to add Client-type == Advanced . to the extra slot options otherwise all you'll recieve are the older GPU2/Core_11 Wu's



Nope.  He has 4xxx series cards, he can only use GPU2.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 27, 2012)

ahhhh then buggar he's stuck getting GPU2 Wu's I would have thought they would have plowed through those Wu's though 

ok so it's an easy fix..... Upgrade to HD5xxx series or newer graphics cards problem solved


----------



## niko084 (Mar 30, 2012)

Whats the best client for AMD cards right now?

I have a few laptops with 6320's and such I want to get running but I thought there was a new client... Can't find a new one.

Trying to search, getting lazy I'm at work and I still have work to do... Oh the slacker in me is amazing some days.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 30, 2012)

your best bet is to go with the V7 it's a dodle to set up and get running just remember to add 

Cliet-Type ::: Advanced in the extra slot options and your away laughing


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 30, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> your best bet is to go with the V7 it's a dodle to set up and get running just remember to add
> 
> Cliet-Type ::: Advanced in the extra slot options and your away laughing



its auto detection of amd cards has improved greatly with the forum linked v7 beta you need no options and it will fold x16 WU's straight away

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=143124


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 30, 2012)

huh sweet I haven't been folding since 7.1.38 power bill got to high so had to stop


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2012)

*I'm going crazy*

I'm having big problems with F@H.  (BTW, I have a second system running a GTX460 on XP that has not dropped a WU, period) The system I'm referring to here is an I5-650, 4GB, 1TB, ASUS P7P55D-E Pro, 2x Gigabyte GTX 460's 1GB.  I Folded for months without any problems other than an occasional dropped WU in the middle of the night.  I think that may have been due to the "power off monitor" power setting problem.  I checked and noticed that the 2 GPU's had different BIOS's so I updated the BIOS's without backing up the BIOS's .  When I started having problems, I installed the latest driver.  About the same time, the P764x WU's came out and all hell broke loose.  Cutting to the chase:
*I'm having problems with the cards not working at full capacity even though Afterburner says that they're fully loaded.  Such as getting <9K on a WU that I normally get >14K.  It's frustrating getting up in the morning to find that a card has been running at 2/3 effectiveness.
Picture:





Notice the whacked-out desktop.






Here, notice the temperature for GPU2 relative to it's workload.

Anyone with any idea's?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Anyone with any idea's?



The only thing that comes to mind is that the card in slot 1 is degrading.

That 8031 WU runs almost a strait line on my single 460.  With as much heat, full fan.

I run a CPU slot and have tried a GPU slot, at the same time, but the heat was too great, so I pulled the GPU slot.

Also, from some other source, maybe F@H Forum, it was indicated that the GPU slots do use CPU cycles and perhaps with 2 cards going the CPU is being taxed more heavily, thus the squiggly line.(?)

It was suggested to me that I change the CPU slot to a lower amount of cores running, so that the GPU slot would run cooler.  I have not tried this.


----------



## msgclb (Apr 3, 2012)

Take a look at these two threads on the folding forum.

85% GPU Usage

Notice what bruce says.

GTX480 SLI project 764x running at 86% load

I don't know if this the answer.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Apr 3, 2012)

OK, trying new 7644 GPU:


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> The only thing that comes to mind is that the card in slot 1 is degrading.
> 
> That 8031 WU runs almost a strait line on my single 460.  With as much heat, full fan.
> 
> ...





msgclb said:


> Take a look at these two threads on the folding forum.
> 
> 85% GPU Usage
> 
> ...



Thanks guys, but that is not what is going on.  I know about and have experienced the P764x WU's and almost quit Folding because of them.
New picture.  Note: Afterburner and the F@H client see the GPU's position opposite of each other.  Notice that the P8034 WU seems to be loading the GPU to 99%, but yet the PPD is far below the 14,291PPD (or 3 min., 52-53 seconds TPF)that I normally get with them.  Also, the temperature is about 10C too low for a full workload.  If this was the fault of the P764x WU working on the other GPU, wouldn't I see less than 99% usage of that GPU?    My van right now is sometimes slipping into "limp home mode" which is 2nd gear.  4000 RPM at 45 MPH.  That is what this feels like, and I hate using such an emotional term to describe how a computer is working.


----------



## xvi (Apr 12, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Thanks guys, but that is not what is going on.  I know about and have experienced the P764x WU's and almost quit Folding because of them.
> New picture.  Note: Afterburner and the F@H client see the GPU's position opposite of each other.  Notice that the P8034 WU seems to be loading the GPU to 99%, but yet the PPD is far below the 14,291PPD (or 3 min., 52-53 seconds TPF)that I normally get with them.  Also, the temperature is about 10C too low for a full workload.  If this was the fault of the P764x WU working on the other GPU, wouldn't I see less than 99% usage of that GPU?    My van right now is sometimes slipping into "limp home mode" which is 2nd gear.  4000 RPM at 45 MPH.  That is what this feels like, and I hate using such an emotional term to describe how a computer is working.



If you're pretty sure it's a BIOS problem, have you looked through TPU's VGA BIOS Collection for the original BIOS to your card? (Or perhaps a different BIOS altogether?)


----------



## xvi (Apr 12, 2012)

xvi said:


> I've been getting about 4,800 ppd between my two Radeon 4000-series cards on the old client. I had a virus hop in to all my shared folders and attach itself to any executable it could find, so I had to re-download F@H and saw that they were pushing for v7. After a few days of running, it's telling me "Total Estimated Points Per Day: 1137". It detects both GPUs and has a SMP client running as well.
> 
> *GPU0* (4870):
> Base Credit: Unknown
> ...



Half a month later and I'm having the same problem. It's definitely completing units, but it still won't register a base credit for the current WU. I am, however, still on the same project as before.

Additional thoughts anyone?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 12, 2012)

does V7 client work with radeon 48xx, i do remember your prior posts

after looking at this guide http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGuide

it says 5xxx and above and 2xx and above for nvidia, you might want to go back to the older client

sorry if youv said are they doing x11 or x16 wu's

coincidentally has anyone tried mixed Brand folding on V7 beta ,because i want to throw an nv card in my main rig thereby giving me an extra client but with the first V7 beta it kept robbing all the Wu's off the amd cards and randomly too, id not notice for a hwile sometimes so im warey.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 12, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> does V7 client work with radeon 48xx, i do remember your prior posts
> 
> after looking at this guide http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGuide
> 
> ...



I ran a 6950 2GB and a GTX 550 Ti in my main rig for a while, which worked when I was using core 11 on the AMD card and core 15 on the NV card. Once I learned about the advanced flag, my AMD card changed to core 16 and one of the cards refused to fold. Now I just segregate rigs to AMD or NV, and if I have an extra one of either it goes into a single PCIe slot board.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 12, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I ran a 6950 2GB and a GTX 550 Ti in my main rig for a while, which worked when I was using core 11 on the AMD card and core 15 on the NV card. Once I learned about the advanced flag, my AMD card changed to core 16 and one of the cards refused to fold. Now I just segregate rigs to AMD or NV, and if I have an extra one of either it goes into a single PCIe slot board.





kinda like my experience, but i was disableing the gt240 just to fold on the better cards , now its on its own in a p4 rig folding ill leave it


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 12, 2012)

I think I remember someplace on F@H forums saying that they are updating the servers to support V7 clients as the old gpu2 servers don't give out that info or it's not in a usable form for the V7 client but once they update all the servers that shouldn't be a problem anymore 

if it's core_11 (gpu2 WU) then it 511 points total


----------



## xvi (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, now I have a new problem. For the past few days, I haven't been able to get work for my GPU2 clients. SMP seems to work just fine, but I get this in my logs:



> 20:58:54:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
> 20:58:54:WU02:FS02:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
> 20:58:54:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
> 20:58:54:WU02:FS02:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
> ...



Looks like we're talking to the server and it's replying that there's no work? Any other GPU2 buddies out there getting the same thing?

(I'll add a SMP slot for this weekend, I suppose)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm so surprised.  It's Friday.

I don't mean to take pleasure in you not getting work, but this happens so much on Fridays.


----------



## xvi (Apr 23, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'm so surprised.  It's Friday.
> 
> I don't mean to take pleasure in you not getting work, but this happens so much on Fridays.



This has been happening for a few weeks. I haven't been given a WU yet.


----------



## hertz9753 (Apr 23, 2012)

xvi said:


> This has been happening for a few weeks. I haven't been given a WU yet.



Which server are you trying to download from?  Did you try restarting your rig?  Also which client are you using?

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html


----------



## xvi (Apr 25, 2012)

hertz9753 said:


> Which server are you trying to download from?  Did you try restarting your rig?  Also which client are you using?
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/pybeta/serverstat.html



According to the logs, assign-GPU.stanford.edu. I have restarted a few times and I am using the v7 client. As of Tuesday, still no luck. There is no firewall/security preventing access to the aforementioned server.


```
20:58:54:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
20:58:54:WU02:FS02:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
20:58:54:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:80': Empty work server assignment
20:58:54:WU02:FS02:Connecting to assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080
20:58:54:WU02:FS02:News: Welcome to Folding@Home
20:58:54:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
20:58:54:ERROR:WU02:FS02:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 25, 2012)

xvi, you're not going to like this.  Seems that Pande is bring to an end the work units for the AMD/ATI GPU's (GPU2, pre-5xxx series cards) like they said last year.  They actually said that they would end around September 2011.  This thread is confusing with some misinformation, but the good info is towards the bottom of page 2.

It would help if I put the link in, huh?
http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=21337&start=0&hilit=Could+not+get+an+assignment


----------



## Jstn7477 (Apr 25, 2012)

Darn, my 3850 AGP is sort of useless after all then. Is it just the old ATI cards that only support CAL?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 26, 2012)

It'll probably include nVidia cards that can't run CUDA and OpenCL aswell 

in a way it makes sense to do away with older cards and support only those cards that can use Opencl


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

hey guys, i would like to try something a little different here... my names are all based on my name and hardware, for example Matthew-PS3, Matthew-HD7970... but i want to make a Matthew-3770K aswel, 2 names 1 PC how can i do this?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> hey guys, i would like to try something a little different here... my names are all based on my name and hardware, for example Matthew-PS3, Matthew-HD7970... but i want to make a Matthew-3770K aswel, 2 names 1 PC how can i do this?


Don't think you can do it with the newer clients. The same username/team is used for each instance. With the old SMP/GPU2 clients, you could enter diff info for each instance.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

i think i was stupid to fold a 3770k on a P67 mobo haha, i get bsod everytime i even add smp slot now and it never gets past 0.00%


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i think i was stupid to fold a 3770k on a P67 mobo haha, i get bsod everytime i even add smp slot now and it never gets past 0.00%



Folding will expose unstable OC's better than anything else.  Back your OC down a bit and try again. ( I don't know anything about IB on P67)


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

i fixed the bsod problem it seems i underclocked my OC but now i can use smp... and it just stays at 0 but the gpu one increased fast (read my system specs for info)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 9, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> i fixed the bsod problem it seems i underclocked my OC but now i can use smp... and it just stays at 0 but the gpu one increased fast (read my system specs for info)



Since you're using an AMD GPU, which uses up to 1 thread from the CPU, you may actually get better total PPD if you decrease the thread count for SMP by 1 or 2. Keeps the clients out of each other's way.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Since you're using an AMD GPU, which uses up to 1 thread from the CPU, you may actually get better total PPD if you decrease the thread count for SMP by 1 or 2. Keeps the clients out of each other's way.



i was trying with uniprocessor, i will try less threads thanks.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 9, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Since you're using an AMD GPU, which uses up to 1 thread from the CPU, you may actually get better total PPD if you decrease the thread count for SMP by 1 or 2. Keeps the clients out of each other's way.



tested and works


----------



## hertz9753 (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> tested and works



Good to hear.  Thank you Blue.


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2012)

How's the 3770K folding now?  Thinking about getting a similar CPU for my kids' P67 board.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

t_ski said:


> How's the 3770K folding now?  Thinking about getting a similar CPU for my kids' P67 board.



SMP at 4 9691.96 PPD

SMP at 2 3810.44 PPD

2 different slots at the same time using  6 threads and my 
HD7970 at 7549.71 PPD

my total daily PPD is estimated at 18.5 to 19k


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

here is a screenshot i hope its visible


----------



## hertz9753 (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> SMP at 4 9691.96 PPD
> 
> SMP at 2 3810.44 PPD
> 
> ...



You should be running the Stanford V7 client.  With that even if you chose not to run the 7970 you would be way over 30k ppd with your cpu alone.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2012)

T4c, you'll want to run one SMP client with 6-7 cores. SMP's also comes with a bonus (you need the passkey) once you've completed 10 SMP WU's.  The bonus is based on how fast you get the WU done, so, obviously, 6 cores will get a WU done much faster than 2 or 4.  You should be able to get (someone correct me if I'm wrong-this is just an educated guess) 30-40,000 with your system if it is allowed to Fold 24/7.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> T4c, you'll want to run one SMP client with 6-7 cores. SMP's also comes with a bonus (you need the passkey) once you've completed 10 SMP WU's.  The bonus is based on how fast you get the WU done, so, obviously, 6 cores will get a WU done much faster than 2 or 4.  You should be able to get (someone correct me if I'm wrong-this is just an educated guess) 30-40,000 with your system if it is allowed to Fold 24/7.



i uploaded more screens of my setup, new screens soon to show you the differance from 4+2 to 6


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

early signs show it will be about the same, my original plan was to get different work units done at around the same time

edit: i now also have a passkey entered ^^


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2012)

I say go to SMP-7, then use ProcessLasso to lock the SMP client to cores 0-6 and the GPU to core 7. Let's see what this 3770K can really do.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

here is the latest

edit: its  barely noticable but there is a bar like pic next to the new screen showing  process lasso


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 10, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I say go to SMP-7, then use ProcessLasso to lock the SMP client to cores 0-6 and the GPU to core 7. Let's see what this 3770K can really do.



cores locked


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> cores locked



Let it run and let's see what the next Work Unit's PPD is. What is the current CPU usage %?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 10, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> here is the latest
> 
> edit: its barely noticable but there is a bar like pic next to the new screen showing process lasso



folding for the wrong team their Bro you still have and can get personel stats folding for TPU go on ,you know ya wana ,just look how helpfull it is here


can anyone tell me why my badge hasnt caught up with my 3 mill total yet?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 10, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> can anyone tell me why my badge hasnt caught up with my 3 mill total yet?



It won't change until...I think...5 million, then 10


----------



## msgclb (May 10, 2012)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It won't change until...I think...5 million, then 10


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 11, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Let it run and let's see what the next Work Unit's PPD is. What is the current CPU usage %?



cureent  just 80%, i dont use full because i use my pc while i fold to multi task, surprisingly i can game awhile folding


----------



## Athlonite (May 11, 2012)

you can game while folding but it will slow your folding down the more you use your machine to do other things (CPU/GPU intensive tasks) the slower your folding will be 

folding alone CPU/GPU usage = 100% of free CPU/GPU time (maximum PPD)
Gaming/Multitasking + Folding = 90+% Gaming/multitasking and only ~10% folding

ergo your folding points or PPD will be much less than if you let the machine just fold as the client will only ever use what free cycles are available, PPD will increase/decrease depending on how busy the machine is

mostly though if your getting WU's finished before the cut off date/time then I wouldn't worry about it


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 11, 2012)

ok so as you know i downclocked my 4.4Ghz 3770k to 4.0GHzfor folding but i decided to go up to 4.2GHz to see if its stable, this should also increase the points, ill let ya know!

FYI: my 3770k @ 4.0GHz using 6 SMP peaked at 17542 PPD this is with cores locked on 6 threads for the cpu and 2 threads saved for gpu ^^


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> ok so as you know i downclocked my 4.4Ghz 3770k to 4.0GHzfor folding but i decided to go up to 4.2GHz to see if its stable, this should also increase the points, ill let ya know!
> 
> FYI: my 3770k @ 4.0GHz using 6 SMP peaked at 17542 PPD this is with cores locked on 6 threads for the cpu and 2 threads saved for gpu ^^



Some cpu wu's won't fold with an odd number of threads.  A pic of a 2600k @4.6 running all 8 threads with 2 GTX 460's folding as well.  Snipped it about 25 mins. ago.

You can't do that because your AMD gpu needs at least 1 thread to run that card.  If I had Nvidia GTX 470 or higher gpu's I would be running 6 threads.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2012)

Hey oily!


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 11, 2012)

i peaked higher on 6 threads ^.^ than my previous


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (May 11, 2012)

I've never tried folding on an ATI setup but would running the GPU at "low" priority and the smp at "idle" alleviate the need to reduce the number of threads to fold on the cpu?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 12, 2012)

im just thinking about a bit of optimiseing (higher oc) louder fans heating off the works, but is there a way to limit an smp2 slightly to ensure it doesnt hurt gpu client performance, i know about the slider but im unsure if thats total cpu+gpu client useage or just cpu client as I want?.

i presently run 2 gpu and 1x uni cpu clients on the main rig just so as to not hold up the gpu's, my main point earners.


----------



## Athlonite (May 12, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> im just thinking about a bit of optimiseing (higher oc) louder fans heating off the works, but is there a way to limit an smp2 slightly to ensure it doesnt hurt gpu client performance, i know about the slider but im unsure if thats total cpu+gpu client useage or just cpu client as I want?.
> 
> i presently run 2 gpu and 1x uni cpu clients on the main rig just so as to not hold up the gpu's, my main point earners.



with what your doing I'd just run SMP2 4 and 2 GPU at the same time and not spend time worrying about how much more you get or not by frigging round with it atleast thats what I do on my PII x4 940 and 2 HD5770's the extra from using 2 cores for GPUs  and 2 cores for CPU SMP2 isn't worth it as the loss from SMP2 is greater than the gain


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 13, 2012)

I'm starting to run into issues with my config file becoming corrupted in Fahtracker. It's happened to both i7 rigs and it seems to happen only on GPU-0. I lose the entire file, so no name, team, or machine id's. I have to uninstall/re-install fahtracker and I lose all work. Oh well, it's all for science.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm starting to run into issues with my config file becoming corrupted in Fahtracker. It's happened to both i7 rigs and it seems to happen only on GPU-0. I lose the entire file, so no name, team, or machine id's. I have to uninstall/re-install fahtracker and I lose all work. Oh well, it's all for science.



I download Tracker V2 to a folder on my desktop, and open it there.  How do you do it?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2012)

I don't think fah tracker work s right win v7


----------



## hertz9753 (May 14, 2012)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I don't think fah tracker work s right win v7



Those are two seperate clients that run all of your hardware.  You should only be running Stanfords V7 with your AMD gpu's.  Tracker V2 will only work properly with Nvidia gpu's.


----------



## Arjai (May 14, 2012)

Ok, I've tried multiple times to just get V2 to download stuff from Stanford. 






It's now 20+ minutes later and nothing...






This is all it's done.

What's the dealio? I just want to use my CPU to help out best I can, not much I know. Anyways, can a brother get some help?


----------



## Tardan (May 15, 2012)

So I think I just started folding(for the Chimp Challenge)? Not seeing any progress being made though. Does it take a while to show progress? Both SMP and GPU progress bars are at 0%. I'm seeing 100% CPU usage but only 1-3% GPU usage.


----------



## msgclb (May 15, 2012)

Tardan said:


> So I think I just started folding(for the Chimp Challenge)? Not seeing any progress being made though. Does it take a while to show progress? Both SMP and GPU progress bars are at 0%. I'm seeing 100% CPU usage but only 1-3% GPU usage.



I copied this from your System Specs. 


```
Processor:	Intel i5 2500k @ 4.5 GHz
Motherboard:	ASUS P8Z68 V-PRO
Video Card:	EVGA GTX 680
```

Am I correct that you are folding on the GTX 680 and 2500K? The 2500K shouldn't give you any problems but the GTX 680 is another story.

I don't have a GTX 680 but spotted this thread while trying to talk my wallet into allowing me to by one.

The GTX 680 was released after the v7 client and since this is new architecture there's no information in that client for this GPU. But wait there is a solution!

First you need the *v7 client* that I'm guessing you downloaded.

Next you need to follow these *GTX 680* support instructions.

Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Tardan (May 15, 2012)

msgclb said:


> I copied this from your System Specs.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



It works! Thank you very much for the help! And you were right about the CPU, it started to show progress soon after.  Thank you again.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 15, 2012)

Tardan said:


> It works! Thank you very much for the help! And you were right about the CPU, it started to show progress soon after.  Thank you again.


Post a screen shot of the client and the *PPD* please.


----------



## Tardan (May 15, 2012)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Post a screen shot of the client and the *PPD* please.



Done and done. Not sure if this is good or not, would be good to know.


----------



## TeXBill (May 15, 2012)

So that is the PPD for a GTX680, hmmmmm


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 16, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> So that is the PPD for a GTX680, hmmmmm



yeh not bad at all, ish


----------



## Doc41 (May 16, 2012)

Hi everyone, i just read about the chimp challenge and was wondering if i could join in now?

i downloaded the V7 client a while ago and probably can fold for ~12 hours a day with my rig and been wondering about the passkey. thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 16, 2012)

Doc41 said:


> Hi everyone, i just read about the chimp challenge and was wondering if i could join in now?
> 
> i downloaded the V7 client a while ago and probably can fold for ~12 hours a day with my rig and been wondering about the passkey. thanks



Yes, you can still join, better late than never.  Just make sure you follow the instructions in this thread and join with the right username and right team # 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=165282


----------



## bob80 (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys

I put a Nvidia 8800GTX and AMD Radeon HD6570 in my rig... I'd like to let them work together. Is it possible ??

At the moment the 6570 WU fail, only the gtx WU works well.

Have you got suggestions ??

Another question, I want to decrease the cpu load (atm is 100%) how can I do this ?


----------



## Athlonite (May 17, 2012)

bob80 well the first thing to do is fill in your system specs in your profile so we know what hardware your using 

secondly which clients are you using


----------



## jamsbong (May 17, 2012)

I've tried both v2 and v7. In the v2, I can't get it to work on the GTX580 and somehow it seems to be idle on the 2700K CPU as well.

in the v7, I don't know how to configure it. I suppose I could spend lots of time figuring it out but I don't have the time to do it.

Anyone can link me to a setup guide to run chimp-techpowerup on a machine with 2700K CPU and GTX580 GPU?


----------



## hertz9753 (May 17, 2012)

jamsbong said:


> I've tried both v2 and v7. In the v2, I can't get it to work on the GTX580 and somehow it seems to be idle on the 2700K CPU as well.
> 
> in the v7, I don't know how to configure it. I suppose I could spend lots of time figuring it out but I don't have the time to do it.
> 
> Anyone can link me to a setup guide to run chimp-techpowerup on a machine with 2700K CPU and GTX580 GPU?



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=137137

I use Nvidia 275.33 drivers on my GTX 570.

I will send you a pm with the user name and passkey.


----------



## bob80 (May 17, 2012)

Athlonite said:


> bob80 well the first thing to do is fill in your system specs in your profile so we know what hardware your using
> 
> secondly which clients are you using



Intel Core I5 2500K
Asus P8P67 EVO
8800GTX / HD 6570 1GB
2*4GB + 2*2GB DDR3 RAM 2133 9-11-10-28

I've tried both client...V2 and V7...actually I'm using the V2 with 8800GTX and 2 core SMP.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2012)

bob80 said:


> Intel Core I5 2500K
> Asus P8P67 EVO
> 8800GTX / HD 6570 1GB
> 2*4GB + 2*2GB DDR3 RAM 2133 9-11-10-28
> ...



If you're saving cores for the GPU, don't.  Saving cores is for ATI/AMD GPU's, and very high end Nvidia GPU's.


----------



## t_ski (May 18, 2012)

What kind of PPD can a Phenom II x4 910 get @ stock?  No GPU's, just CPU...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2012)

id have to guestimate 4-8K dependant on wu type but ive used smp2 at most and never just cpu so its a guess, every bit counts though and on its own i think it may do more


----------



## Athlonite (May 18, 2012)

your guesstimate is correct as my 940 get around that when it folds and there's not alot of difference between the 910 and 940


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 30, 2012)

i have a question, i have a HD7970 and a HD6870.. i know i cant crossfire however... can i still use both on the same motherboard to fold?


----------



## TeXBill (May 30, 2012)

yes you can just use the ver7 client


yes


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 30, 2012)

TeXBill said:


> yes you can just use the ver7 client



thats just  the beauty of hardware that just works isnt it?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 30, 2012)

T4C Fantasy said:


> thats just  the beauty of hardware that just works isnt it?



heh


----------



## popswala (May 31, 2012)

Its been a while since I ran smp. How you get the passkey for it?


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 31, 2012)

popswala said:


> Its been a while since I ran smp. How you get the passkey for it?



i registered my name thats all


----------



## popswala (May 31, 2012)

Where at? I did before but can't remember.


----------



## T4C Fantasy (May 31, 2012)

popswala said:


> Where at? I did before but can't remember.



http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


----------



## bogmali (May 31, 2012)

^^^

You tried a different driver?


----------



## DRDNA (Aug 22, 2012)

What kind of ppd will a Geforce 8400 GS pull in?

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ampaign=WEM3233&cm_lm=daniel.archer@kodak.com


Thanks for any info provided!

Looks like back in 08 they were getting 1200 to 1500 ppd.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 22, 2012)

DRDNA said:


> What kind of ppd will a Geforce 8400 GS pull in?
> 
> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...ampaign=WEM3233&cm_lm=daniel.archer@kodak.com
> 
> ...



Basically nothing.  No way you'll get 1.2-1.5k PPD, even an 8800GS (which has 96 shaders vs either 8 or 16 in the 8400GS) you'll get ~3-4k or so.  Basically, you'll just be making Windows laggy for no reason.


----------



## popswala (Sep 9, 2012)

By chance does anyone know what the cut off is on the cards? Like whats the oldest card thats still getting wu's. I'm looking to get an amd card to get another rig running but not sure if it'll still get work. Same goes for nvidia cards. I think the 2xx's are done for. I'm looking at a 4850 but not sure if its worth it. I just need something with S-Video Out since that rig is near my tv but doesn't have a screen. That way I can get on it that way without having to move my screen back an forth.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> By chance does anyone know what the cut off is on the cards? Like whats the oldest card thats still getting wu's. I'm looking to get an amd card to get another rig running but not sure if it'll still get work. Same goes for nvidia cards. I think the 2xx's are done for. I'm looking at a 4850 but not sure if its worth it. I just need something with S-Video Out since that rig is near my tv but doesn't have a screen. That way I can get on it that way without having to move my screen back an forth.


I believe the AMD 48XX series is not supported by GPU2 any longer. Get a cheap 8xxx or 9xxx series Nvidia card for better ppd. Heck, I still got some laying around. I'm using a GTX275 part time and getting 9500ppd from it.


----------



## popswala (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a 275 but not sure what its getting since the ppd says unknown. It still folds though as it makes progress through wu's. I have a board that support amd cards but not sure what the cut off is on them. Not looking to go to knew as I don't know how long I may even run that board. Its an old am2+ foxconn board.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> By chance does anyone know what the cut off is on the cards? Like whats the oldest card thats still getting wu's. I'm looking to get an amd card to get another rig running but not sure if it'll still get work. Same goes for nvidia cards. I think the 2xx's are done for. I'm looking at a 4850 but not sure if its worth it. I just need something with S-Video Out since that rig is near my tv but doesn't have a screen. That way I can get on it that way without having to move my screen back an forth.



Definitely go with an nVidia card, ATI cards are far, far slower for FAH compared to nV.  An 8800GT can be had for ~$30 used, and should do ~4-4.5k PPD and I believe has sVideo.  Alternatively, a GT440/GTS450 wouldn't make a bad choice


----------



## popswala (Sep 9, 2012)

I have given the 450's some thought if one ever comes around and I have the $$ for it. I'm just trying to figure things out and plan ahead. I'm not sure if I can run nvidia on the board i want to use. Its a Foxconn A7DA-S AM2+ 790GX. I just want to get it running as I can do some crunching on it and figured might as well fold to lol.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 9, 2012)

popswala said:


> I have given the 450's some thought if one ever comes around and I have the $$ for it. I'm just trying to figure things out and plan ahead. I'm not sure if I can run nvidia on the board i want to use. Its a Foxconn A7DA-S AM2+ 790GX. I just want to get it running as I can do some crunching on it and figured might as well fold to lol.



Geeks.com has GTS450s for $50 

You should have no issues running an nV card, I currently have an AMD X2 on some AMD chipset with a Geforce 8800GTS G80


----------



## popswala (Sep 9, 2012)

I guess I'll google around and see what I can pull up on how to pull that off. I did stick my hdd on it with an os pre installed but since it has nvidia drivers I couldn't get into windows. I couldn't stay in bios long enough to enable onboard video to atleast get the board up and running to update all drivers and what not.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 9, 2013)

Is there any way to tell the FAH client to use an specific GPU if you have more than 1 on your system? I have a 7750 and a GT520 but I want to leave the 7750 crunching while the 520 folds. Running the V7 client in GPU-only mode.


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 9, 2013)

TRWOV said:


> Is there any way to tell the FAH client to use an specific GPU if you have more than 1 on your system? I have a 7750 and a GT520 but I want to leave the 7750 crunching while the 520 folds. Running the V7 client in GPU-only mode.



I've done it.  Used a sorta dumb method.  I added both, figured out which was which, (it will tell you what the chip is) and deleted the one I didn't want.


----------



## xBruce88x (Mar 6, 2013)

having some problems with the 7.3 client installer... the damn thing skips the "setup" step during the install leaving me with an app that wont even start right, and if i manually start it from the installation folder it just sits there refusing to connect with some of the buttons missing, like switching to expert mode for example


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 6, 2013)

xBruce88x said:


> having some problems with the 7.3 client installer... the damn thing skips the "setup" step during the install leaving me with an app that wont even start right, and if i manually start it from the installation folder it just sits there refusing to connect with some of the buttons missing, like switching to expert mode for example


I had the same problem yesterday with 7.3.2 and the manual start. Ended up having top re-start the rig multiple times. I also can't get core 17 to work on any of my cards. I have removed the -beta flag and will avoid core 17 until they fix the bugs.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2013)

hey buck what GPU's were you tryin to do core_17 WU's on. I got it running fine on my HD7850 pullin 16800ppd with only 1~2% CPU usage


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 11, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> hey buck what GPU's were you tryin to do core_17 WU's on. I got it running fine on my HD7850 pullin 16800ppd with only 1~2% CPU usage


GTX570, GTX560Ti 448, and GTX460. Had the same problem on all 3. Took it off of beta and it seems to be fine now. May try a re-install of Client V7 to see if it helps. 

Glad to see that AMD is "finally" kicking some PPD ass.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 11, 2013)

FAH_core17 does not run on the V6 clients.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 11, 2013)

go grab V7.3.6 it's doddle to install cept the browser web control doesn't seem to work in opera for me it keeps timing out ohwell didn't use that any ways

after that do the client-type = -beta you'll get WU 7662 which is the new beta WU for all openCL based devices which should really go well on AMD GPU's and Fermi GPU's but at the moment not so well on Kepler based GPU's  mainly because nVidia are lagging on updating their OpenCL driver to v1.2


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 12, 2013)

Athlonite said:


> go grab V7.3.6 it's doddle to install cept the browser web control doesn't seem to work in opera for me it keeps timing out ohwell didn't use that any ways
> 
> after that do the client-type = -beta you'll get WU 7662 which is the new beta WU for all openCL based devices which should really go well on AMD GPU's and Fermi GPU's but at the moment not so well on Kepler based GPU's  mainly because nVidia are lagging on updating their OpenCL driver to v1.2



Ok, got 7.3.6 going and the GTX570/Phenom II FX-5000 are producing 42K PPD together(7661 WU). It's a weird relationship between the GPU and SMP fighting for CPU cycles, but I'll let it run it's course. Much more laggy this time around. Now to move on to the other rig and get the GTX560/460 running on 7.3.6

*Edit:* Got the 560Ti 448 and the 460 going on -beta. 560 pulls 35K, but the 460 only nets 14K. Going back to non beta for the 460.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2013)

I have a problem with one of my systems that's been going on for a long time and I've (finally)started a thread over on the FF. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=23910
Answers there or here will be appreciated.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 12, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have a problem with one of my systems that's been going on for a long time and I've (finally)started a thread over on the FF. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=23910
> Answers there or here will be appreciated.


Never been a big fan of the Folding Forum, as Bruce(no pun intended) tries to be "so proper". I see he has lived up to his rep and locked your thread already. I have noticed that each Core_17 instance will use one CPU core, so that is normal. Have you tried a process/affinity changer(PriFinity64) to prioritize the processes? Maybe set core_17 to a lower Priority than the rest of the system? How about locking Core_17's to CPU core#2&3 and let the rest of the system use 0&1? Just thinking out loud...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Never been a big fan of the Folding Forum, as Bruce(no pun intended) tries to be "so proper". I see he has lived up to his rep and locked your thread already.



...ask for help, get door slammed in face.

What is ironic is that I did EXACTLY what they asked as a non beta team member and got no response.  





			
				bruce said:
			
		

> *Beta Forum's Visibility*
> Please note that as a registered forum member, you can only view the Beta Forum and can't make any posts in that Forum. You can track any Beta Project's progress since it entered Beta Stage until it reaches public. *If you see an issue and want to offer any help/advice, please PM an Administrator/Moderator rather than making a new thread in the Public Forum since it might so unnoticed.* Do note that while you are free to join the Beta Team, we prefer Donors who are regular. If you are a seasonal or an occasional tester, we prefer that you observe the Forum and offer help/advice via PM with an Administrator/Moderator.


If I can't get this figured out, I'm going to stop Folding on that system because my son is just getting fed up with an unusable system.  2x 900 MHz GTX 560 Ti's, good for up to 55K PPD.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 13, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I have a problem with one of my systems that's been going on for a long time and I've (finally)started a thread over on the FF. http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=23910
> Answers there or here will be appreciated.



Is it only acting up on the intel system with the 560's, or any graphic card that is put in the system?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> Is it only acting up on the intel system with the 560's, or any graphic card that is put in the system?



I have not tried anything else.


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 13, 2013)

The first thing i noticed looking at the SS is you have 80 processes running on that machine, which is alot.  From what I could see, you have 10 processes related to F@H and the programs running for the SS.  If I added those 10 to what my rig is running for processes right now I'd be at 65, but there's 10 processes on my rig now that could be shut off and not run.  So the maximum I'd have is 55 with every thing shut down that doesn't need to be running.  I'd try to kill all the processes that you don't need to be running and see if the problem still exists.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2013)

I can see all those processes causing a drag on the system, but causing higher cpu usage?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 13, 2013)

FYI:  On my Folding PC, when running a 766# WU, the FahCore_17.exe process runs at 50% CPU usage.  That is Rig 3: P-45, E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, Corsair PC-6400, 2 X GTX 460.  You're not alone.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Mar 13, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> FYI:  On my Folding PC, when running a 766# WU, the FahCore_17.exe process runs at 50% CPU usage.  That is Rig 3: P-45, E8400 @ 3.6 GHz, Corsair PC-6400, 2 X GTX 460.  You're not alone.


Yep, dual core cpu would show 50% usage, as one core is used by Core_17. I see you have 2x GTX460's on that rig. Are both GPU's running Core_17? Man, I really miss my old E8400...


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 13, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, dual core cpu would show 50% usage, as one core is used by Core_17. I see you have 2x GTX460's on that rig. Are both GPU's running Core_17? Man, I really miss my old E8400...



When I view the "Performance" tab in the Taskmaster, it bears out the truth of your statement.  This only happens with 766# WU's.  And you're right about the E8400. Easily overclocked, it was one of the best cheap 775 chips.  Alas, the local MicroCenter store closed, so no more bargain Intel chips.   (I used to be able to get them $50-$80 off list if I only bought one and picked it up at the store.)


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 13, 2013)

NastyHabits said:


> When I view the "Performance" tab in the Taskmaster, it bears out the truth of your statement.  This only happens with 766# WU's.  And you're right about the E8400. Easily overclocked, it was one of the best cheap 775 chips.  Alas, the local MicroCenter store closed, so no more bargain Intel chips.   (I used to be able to get them $50-$80 off list if I only bought one and picked it up at the store.)



If you need some, I can get E8300s and E8400s (OEM) for a pretty good price


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2013)

So is anyone running SLI Folding on a daily user?  
The unresponsiveness that I mentioned actually messes up the system clock!  To get out of it, to pause one of the Folding slots, can take 30-45 minutes because of the time that it takes for the system to respond to each mouse click.

I'm still kicking myself about a deal on CL on an i3-2120 for $50 and at the same time there was an Asrock H77 motherboard for $50.  The fact that it was about a 40 mile round trip is what caused me pause, during which the CPU sold.  Motherboard was not very well liked at the Egg.


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 14, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> So is anyone running SLI Folding on a daily user?
> The unresponsiveness that I mentioned actually messes up the system clock!  To get out of it, to pause one of the Folding slots, can take 30-45 minutes because of the time that it takes for the system to respond to each mouse click.
> 
> I'm still kicking myself about a deal on CL on an i3-2120 for $50 and at the same time there was an Asrock H77 motherboard for $50.  The fact that it was about a 40 mile round trip is what caused me pause, during which the CPU sold.  Motherboard was not very well liked at the Egg.



Using a dual core with 2 GTX 460's, I have the same problems as you do.  I wouldn't even think about using it for anything but folding.  With two cards folding, it takes forever to get a response to a simple mouse click, even at conservative clock rates on the 460's.  I've reloaded the OS, disabled every non-essential service and process, and it still locks up about once a month.   I therefore have to shut it down when I leave town.  I don't want to pay for electricity for no results. 

I no longer mess with anything but gigabyte motherboards.  I've NEVER had a problem with any gigabyte MB. Something I can't say about other manufacturers.

I'm building a replacement PC for the i7-930 tank in my System Stats.  Using a gigabyte matx board (GA-Z77MX-D3H) and an i3-3225 chip.  Together with a Samsung SSD, a Sapphire low profile HD7750, and a 1 TB WD Green for data, the thing flys all while using zippo watts.   (Obviously this won't be a folding or crunching PC, just everyday stuff and gaming.)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm trying again.  http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=23945


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 21, 2013)

@ thebluebumblebee

I was under the impression that F@H didn't use SLI or Crossfire for that mater when folding 
2 GPU's in SLI/CF = 2WU's or 1 on each GPU 
not 
2 GPU's IN SLI/CF = 1 WU across both GPU's


----------



## F150_Raptor (Mar 21, 2013)

@ thebluebumblebee

Are you running the cards overclocked or stock?  I had that problems with one of my rigs when I was running the gpu beta's.  I dropped the overclock on the cards a little more and it fixed it, but I know one of the 3 gpu's in the rig is going bad.  I can't play any games in sli without artifacting, but it still folds fine when sli is disabled and running lower clocks.


----------



## Dbiggs9 (Mar 21, 2013)

Can i setup my Fold@home to only work on project 7624


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 21, 2013)

F150_Raptor said:


> @ thebluebumblebee
> 
> Are you running the cards overclocked or stock?  I had that problems with one of my rigs when I was running the gpu beta's.  I dropped the overclock on the cards a little more and it fixed it, but I know one of the 3 gpu's in the rig is going bad.  I can't play any games in sli without artifacting, but it still folds fine when sli is disabled and running lower clocks.


Stock clocks, temps well controlled (I'm only running one of my 900 MHz Ti's right now because it overheats.  ATCS 840 with 3 230mm fans blowing in and it can't keep the GPU's cool.:shadedshu  My history with OC'ing is not that good other than the 9600 GSO's, but that was easy.  I'm thinking that my 2600K with a H80 that's running at stock is sorta like those GSO's - a shame not to OC. 


Athlonite said:


> @ thebluebumblebee
> 
> I was under the impression that F@H didn't use SLI or Crossfire for that mater when folding
> 2 GPU's in SLI/CF = 2WU's or 1 on each GPU
> ...


Correct.  In the past, SLI had to be disabled in order to Fold.  Now the status of SLI does not matter, but I mentioned it just in case.


Dbiggs9 said:


> Can i setup my Fold@home to only work on project 7624


You like those, do you?   Me too.  Sorry, but there's no way to "cherry pick" which work units you get.  There are times that a different setting will net more points and someone will post about what setting to use.  BTW, virtually everyone asks this question in one way or another.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 12, 2013)

Figure I would throw this in here, gonna help out with the Chimp Challenge, but been forever since I folded, and curious how I can get the most out of my 2 PCs.  First rig is listed in system specs, 2nd in my sig, neither card is OCed, the 3770K in my main rig is running 4.8GHz if that matters at all.  Thanks!

EDIT:  After having both rigs running for a few minutes with the default settings, the 7770 is folding a bit better than the 7950, could this be that the 7770 is on the 13.1 WHQL vs the 7950 on the 13.3 Beta, they both are working on the 11292 WU?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure you will need to use 13.1.
Follow my instructions here.  You really want to get those cards on the beta work units, especially that 7950.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 12, 2013)

Another quick question, in the Advanced tab of when you go to Configure, should Folding Core Priority be lowest possible or slightly higher, and do I want to disable highly optimized assembly code, kind of remember doing that back in the day, but not sure if things have changed.  Thanks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 12, 2013)

I leave those at their default.


----------



## ste2425 (Apr 18, 2013)

Only been folding for about two days and decided to download  FAH GPU Tracker V2 as its meant to take care of everything as ive read there's complications trying to run f@h on ati gpu's. i think ive set it up right and folding started almost straight away on my cpu but GPU's no so. They've sat on unkown on project and points for the past 10 min. I can only assume ive set something up wrong?


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Help for some error*

i've got some problem in my second rig:





why FAH said Unknown under Credit related to gpu?


and 2nd question:
if FAH say


> 11:51:11:WARNING:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: UNSTABLE_MACHINE (122 = 0x7a)
> 11:52:16:WARNING:WU01:FS00etected clock skew (1 mins 05 secs), adjusting time estimates



i need to lower gpu clock?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 18, 2013)

ste2425 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/130418/chjcjcvjcj.jpg
> 
> Only been folding for about two days and decided to download  FAH GPU Tracker V2 as its meant to take care of everything as ive read there's complications trying to run f@h on ati gpu's. i think ive set it up right and folding started almost straight away on my cpu but GPU's no so. They've sat on unkown on project and points for the past 10 min. I can only assume ive set something up wrong?


Sorry, but the HD 4xxx and below are no longer supported.


Overclocker_2001 said:


> i've got some problem in my second rig:
> http://i46.tinypic.com/15co9i0.jpg
> 
> why FAH said Unknown under Credit related to gpu?
> ...


I don't know why your client would not show info for that old Work Unit that has been around since 2008.  I expect it will after you complete a WU.
If you were really pushing it when this happened, then yes, back off on the OC.  Also look at other things like heat and dust build up.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 18, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Sorry, but the HD 4xxx and below are no longer supported.
> 
> I don't know why your client would not show info for that old Work Unit that has been around since 2008.  I expect it will after you complete a WU.


I noticed that GPU2 WU's will not show proper PPD in FahClient. After upload, you will receive proper credit for the WU's .


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 18, 2013)

So as my folder is also my gaming pc, I noticed while gaming that folding wasn't really moving anywhere, and set up perfmon to monitor CPU usage of the folding process.

Well the results are truly mystifying. While it got about 60% of CPU time, the TPF jumped by a unit of 10, from approx. 3m 30s to 35m.

Any reason it can't do work while I'm gaming?

Edit: A thing I note when comparing to a clean run, is that kernel time of the folding process is extremely high.


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Apr 18, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't know why your client would not show info for that old Work Unit that has been around since 2008.  I expect it will after you complete a WU.


finished about 7-8 WU but never showed info, neither wen deleted slot and reallocated



thebluebumblebee said:


> If you were really pushing it when this happened, then yes, back off on the OC.  Also look at other things like heat and dust build up.


liquid cooled, mb vrm heat up (too much)
now find stable cfg at 50Mhz lower on gpu


14K PPD for a gtx460 is ok?



BUCK NASTY said:


> I noticed that GPU2 WU's will not show proper PPD in FahClient. After upload, you will receive proper credit for the WU's .



not second gpu, another system too (same network, but different pc)


----------



## Baum (Apr 21, 2013)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yep, dual core cpu would show 50% usage, as one core is used by Core_17. I see you have 2x GTX460's on that rig. Are both GPU's running Core_17? Man, I really miss my old E8400...



Does that mean if i just replace my core2duo with a core2quad i could get 100% load and more than just "some" increase?

Would be a valuable path for my office pc that crunches (+ adds a little future proof to it)


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Apr 22, 2013)

if you would use 100% cpu have to manually set the preferences:
"configure" => "slots" => "cpu" => "value = 2"

2 appear to take number of thread from what the os see, so could use at 100% the cpu


p.s. project 10'000 is way too long 12days deadline


----------



## Baum (Apr 22, 2013)

i already tried to set it to 2 threads, and tried core affinity but it didn't work


----------



## xvi (May 13, 2013)

> 21:55:59:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from 'assign-GPU.stanford.edu:8080': Empty work server assignment
> 21:55:59:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment



Sig rig, Phenom II X6, Radeon HD 5870, Ubuntu 13.04 x64 (fairly fresh install)

Anyone else not getting GPU WUs?

Server stats say the work server it's trying to use (vsp10v-vz01) is:





Viewing the server in a browser gives: "OK"

Judging by the "Accept" under status rather than "Full", I assume I've answered my own question.


----------



## Norton (May 13, 2013)

xvi said:


> Sig rig, Phenom II X6, Radeon HD 5870, Ubuntu 13.04 x64 (fairly fresh install)
> 
> Anyone else not getting GPU WUs?
> 
> ...



If you're looking for the 7663 beta work unit, you need a Radeon 7 series or GeForce 5 series or better to run it AFAIK.

As far as using a 5870 for any F@H unit... I don't have an answer for that 

**EDIT- see Ion's post below on card compatibility **


----------



## [Ion] (May 13, 2013)

Norton said:


> If you're looking for the 7663 beta work unit, you need a Radeon 7 series or GeForce 5 series or better to run it AFAIK.
> 
> As far as using a 5870 for any F@H unit... I don't have an answer for that



The Beta 7663 runs just fine on GTX400 cards too--or at least it does on my GTX470s 

The 560TI448 does much better, however.  And I'm pretty sure that the 7663 also runs on Radeon HD6 cards


----------



## Maban (May 13, 2013)

Doesn't FAH not support GPU on Linux?


----------



## [Ion] (May 13, 2013)

Maban said:


> Doesn't FAH not support GPU on Linux?



I know ATI GPU work is in development pending better drivers--nV might actually work now.  I don't remember, actually


----------



## xvi (May 13, 2013)

Maban said:


> Doesn't FAH not support GPU on Linux?



I've installed the proprietary drivers thinking the open source ones would probably be less compatible. As far as I can tell, GPU support in Linux seems to be just as good as in Windows.

Shame about the beta-only work. Was trying to pitch in to fill the void made by the server.

Thanks all!


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 17, 2013)

*Dell N5110 - HD6470M-HD7450M*

Hello,

I try to turn on 2 Dell N5110 notebook to fold.

My problem is that it looks, that it doesn't use the video card

From Dell side about the videocard in this notebook:
To enhance the performance of the graphics chipset, AMD has released a new version of driver for AMD Radeon™ HD 6470. The performance enhancements will be evident from the improvement shown in the 3DMark scores. As a part of the update, the chipset will be rebranded as AMD Radeon™ HD 7450M. This does not indicate any hardware/technology change but a simple driver update and rebranding.

Here is a screenshot form the notebook with running F@H and with GPU-z:







So it's strange that the FAHControl sees the card and it sees as the WU is running, but nothing happen. Not even 0,01% done.

What can be the problem? What else do I have to check?


----------



## Maban (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lightofhonor (May 17, 2013)

HBalazs.hu said:


> Hello,
> 
> I try to turn on 2 Dell N5110 notebook to fold.
> 
> ...



How long have you let it run? That's a pretty weak card. I had my 6520G card folding in April and it took like 2 days per result and wouldn't give me an "estimated time" for several hours. I should note that I did have issues with it only wanting to fold on one GPU (either the APU or dedicated) at a time and I needed to play with the power settings for it to work.


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 17, 2013)

Lightofhonor said:


> How long have you let it run? That's a pretty weak card. I had my 6520G card folding in April and it took like 2 days per result and wouldn't give me an "estimated time" for several hours. I should note that I did have issues with it only wanting to fold on one GPU (either the APU or dedicated) at a time and I needed to play with the power settings for it to work.



It is running more than a day...
I know that it's not a powerhorse VGA card, but the thing that is very strange for me as you can see in the GPU-Z Sensors screen, that there is no activity on that VGA card...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2013)

If the slider is below Full, it will not use the GPU.


----------



## xvi (May 17, 2013)

HBalazs.hu said:


> It is running more than a day...
> I know that it's not a powerhorse VGA card, but the thing that is very strange for me as you can see in the GPU-Z Sensors screen, that there is no activity on that VGA card...



Would you paste the contents of the "Log" tab for us to see please?


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 18, 2013)

Hello,

Here is the log for this WU:

*********************** Log Started 2013-05-18T14:37:48Z ***********************
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:Starting
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/www.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/ATI/R600/Core_16.fah/FahCore_16.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 703 -lifeline 1364 -checkpoint 3 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor ati
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 2744
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:Core PID:2108
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:FahCore 0x16 started
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:*------------------------------*
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:Folding@Home GPU Core
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:Version 2.11 (Thu Dec 9 15:00:14 PST 2010)
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 15.00.30729.01 for 80x86 
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:Build host: user-f6d030f24f
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:Board Type: AMD/OpenCL
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:Core      : x=16
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16: Window's signal control handler registered.
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16reparing to commence simulation
14:38:10:WU00:FS00:0x16:- Ensuring status. Please wait.
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:- Looking at optimizations...
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:- Working with standard loops on this execution.
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:- Previous termination of core was improper.
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:- Files status OK
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:sizeof(CORE_PACKET_HDR) = 512 file=<>
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:- Expanded 45131 -> 171163 (decompressed 379.2 percent)
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=45131 data_size=171163, decompressed_data_size=171163 diff=0
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:- Digital signature verified
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16roject: 11293 (Run 30, Clone 49, Gen 42)
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:
14:38:19:WU00:FS00:0x16:Entering M.D.
14:38:21:WU00:FS00:0x16:Tpr hash 00/wudata_01.tpr:  4231904232 636027268 1440168437 4128779825 4026052223
14:38:21:WU00:FS00:0x16:Working on ALZHEIMER DISEASE AMYLOID
14:38:21:WU00:FS00:0x16:Client config unavailable.
14:38:22:WU00:FS00:0x16:Starting GUI Server

the full log was attached...


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 26, 2013)

so, somebody has any idea what can be the problem?


----------



## xvi (May 27, 2013)

HBalazs.hu said:


> so, somebody has any idea what can be the problem?



Perhaps check the drivers you're using. See if there's something more up to date.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 27, 2013)

Can we see a screen shot of your client, please?


----------



## HBalazs.hu (May 27, 2013)

http://img.techpowerup.org/130517/ATIHD6470mproblem0.jpg






is is ok, or do you need anythink else on it?


----------



## Jstn7477 (May 28, 2013)

I don't think my Mobility Radeon 5650 folds either. The latest drivers I can use are well over a year old because the laptop also uses an HD 4250 for switchable graphics, and any new non-legacy drivers that are installed even on just the 5650 cause a huge BSOD loop and Windows 8 ends up rolling back my system because it won't let me access Safe Mode like Win7 does (so I can correct the problem myself).


----------



## xvi (May 28, 2013)

The log seems to indicate it is folding. The issue of 0% usage may be related to GPU-z's inability to pick up the GPU/mem clocks.

Also, in the log (and in the GUI), it's reporting..

```
GPUs: 1
14:37:48:        GPU 0: ATI:4 Seymour [AMD Radeon HD 6470M]
```

If you do have a HD 7000 series mobile card in there, it doesn't seem to be using it. It could be rebranded and just not picking it up properly.

Work does seem to be getting completed..

```
14:38:30:WU01:FS01:0xa4:Completed 122510 out of 1500000 steps  (8%)
```
..but, assuming you have two mobile cards (I guess?), it might only work when it decides to switch over to the newer one (while playing a 3D game, for example).

Unfortunately, it probably won't be a particularly strong folder. =/


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm a bit picky about stopping folding half way through WU's and I was wondering if there was a way to complete a current WU (that's got like an hour or whatever to run) and not pick up a new WU?

On WCG (BIONC) it was pretty easy to do but I am very new to F@H.  

If I use the folding power slider, i'm sure that stops it altogether.  I am aware there is a 'finish' option on right clicking the folding slot but I'm unsure what it does exactly, other than 'finish'.

I would dredge through the threads but the current client I am using (7.3.6) looks a bit different to past incarnations.

Cheers.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 3, 2013)

'Finish' does exactly what you want.  It causes the slot to finish the current WU and send results without Dl'ing another WU.


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 3, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 'Finish' does exactly what you want.  It causes the slot to finish the current WU and send results without Dl'ing another WU.



Yeah found that out after checking around the F@H site. 

Thanks anyway!


----------



## Norton (Jun 3, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Yeah found that out after checking around the F@H site.
> 
> Thanks anyway!



Now I know how to do that... didn't before 

@the54thvoid- you should get a passkey for those jobs you're running. According to the points listed below it looks like you are only getting the base credit for the jobs you're folding:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=640319


----------



## the54thvoid (Jun 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> Now I know how to do that... didn't before
> 
> @the54thvoid- you should get a passkey for those jobs you're running. According to the points listed below it looks like you are only getting the base credit for the jobs you're folding:
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=640319



Thought I had done that?  I registered and logged it into my Identity tabs and my Slots tab (where i put in my beta client type).

Don't know if i need to do anything else?

Just had a look at my log and it does show the passkey in there.  My first few runs had no passkey and i may have only added it during my last WU run.  I guess it's sorted now?


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Thought I had done that?  I registered and logged it into my Identity tabs and my Slots tab (where i put in my beta client type).
> 
> Don't know if i need to do anything else?
> 
> ...



You may need to complete X number of jobs before you start getting the bonus credit, not really sure how that works???

Most of this is new to me too


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> You may need to complete X number of jobs before you start getting the bonus credit, not really sure how that works???
> 
> Most of this is new to me too



That only applies to SMP WU's.


----------



## Norton (Jun 4, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That only applies to SMP WU's.



Thanks for proving my point 

Still don't understand why the54thvoid is only getting 6k points per wu.... shouldn't it be more?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 4, 2013)

the54thvoid said:


> Just had a look at my log and it does show the passkey in there.  My first few runs had no passkey and i may have only added it during my last WU run.  I guess it's sorted now?





Norton said:


> Thanks for proving my point
> 
> Still don't understand why the54thvoid is only getting 6k points per wu.... shouldn't it be more?


Let's see what happens with his next 2 WU"s.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 12, 2013)

could someone enlighten me as to how to get my 7870 folding?


----------



## Norton (Jun 12, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> could someone enlighten me as to how to get my 7870 folding?



Download client here:
https://fah.stanford.edu/file-relea...ows-xp-32bit/v7.3/fah-installer_7.3.6_x86.exe

Get a passkey when you do the install (you will need it for the bonus points) add in the passkey during the setup process

Follow the instructions in this post to setup a beta slot:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2882920&postcount=8

If crunching and folding*
*note- this is what I do (below), others may do differently
- Delete the CPU slot so the F@H client can't use your CPU
- crunch as normal- you may need to adjust % usage to free up one core if the folding is sluggish.


A 7870 on an 8900 beta job w/bonus should get over 50k ppd 

That should be all you need- good luck!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi all! Ok I apologize in advance if this is covered somewhere but I couldnt find it. I reformatted 2 of my machines and installed the new client. Both machines it detects the 2600k and both are showing under task manger they are at 100% but for over 8 hours they are at 0%. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2013)

Trying to remember... does this have to do with privileges?  Try running the client with admin privileges.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 15, 2013)

Would it be worth it to fold on a 7770 or GT640? I have those lying around and I'd like to sell one. Which one would give more PPD?


EDIT: If I'm reading the internet right, GT640 ~8K, 7770 ~35K, is that so? I guess I'll sell the 640 then. Heck, even the GT430 PCI that I've been holding onto might get better results (10K if the internet is right). 

Does the FAH client accept multi-GPU configs? (ATI+nVidia) or should I put each card on a different PC? What about PCI cards? Are they compatible?


EDIT2: Does FAH requires significant CPU power? as in, should I dedicate a couple of cores to FAH exclusively? or is it happy sharing with Boinc?


----------



## Norton (Nov 15, 2013)

The 7770 will get 15-30k ppd depending on the job it's working on and AFAIK you don't need to set aside any cores for them anymore.

My recommendation would be to run only on the 7770- GCN and OpenCl seems to be changing the landscape atm. Example- my 7970 will do nearly 100k ppd at less power and less heat than my GTX 580.... which tops out at 40-50k ppd 


EDIT- crunching and folding on the same rig is 100% fine. You may see a drop in production of a couple of percent but that 's it.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 16, 2013)

Good to know. If it doesn't need significant CPU resources I think I'll add a couple more 7770s to the offsite fleet.

Another question: can I Fold in XP?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2013)

yes


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2013)

Norton said:


> The 7770 will get 15-30k ppd depending on the job it's working on and AFAIK you don't need to set aside any cores for them anymore.
> 
> My recommendation would be to run only on the 7770- GCN and OpenCl seems to be changing the landscape atm. Example- my 7970 will do nearly 100k ppd at less power and less heat than my GTX 580.... which tops out at 40-50k ppd
> 
> ...



I have heard the same - that AMD GPUs now doesn't need the extra core and looking at the CPU usage it is identical for AMD and Nvidia but in my case that was not true. I have two identical 7970s in two different rigs. One is a i970 at 4050 MHz and one is i7-920 at 3350 MHz. Before I reduced the cores for crunching they were suffering (80 and 50k PPD). Now the last results for a 7810 (one thread left free from crunching) was 13580 = 84k PPD (slow Intel), 14192 = 95k PPD (faster Intel) and 14320 =99k PPD for my GTX 680 (i970 at 4050 MHz) which I use all the day. The figures for 7811 are a few percentage lower.

I wonder what my 7950 can do. I will find out when it gets cold enough


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2013)

mstenholm said:


> I have heard the same - that AMD GPUs now doesn't need the extra core and looking at the CPU usage it is identical for AMD and Nvidia but in my case that was not true. I have two identical 7970s in two different rigs. One is a i970 at 4050 MHz and one is i7-920 at 3350 MHz. Before I reduced the cores for crunching they were suffering (80 and 50k PPD). Now the last results for a 7810 (one thread left free from crunching) was 13580 = 84k PPD (slow Intel), 14192 = 95k PPD (faster Intel) and 14320 =99k PPD for my GTX 680 (i970 at 4050 MHz) which I use all the day. The figures for 7811 are a few percentage lower.
> 
> I wonder what my 7950 can do. I will find out when it gets cold enough



   My 7970 (1050/1425) gets a rating of 95k+ to 120k+ ppd depending on the job- daily average output was pretty consistent aound 90k ppd. 

   I do reserve 1 core on the cpu (FX-8350@stock) and leave the other 7 crunching. The ppd did seem a bit less before I did the 1 to 7 split but didn't run long enough to get a good idea of how much it mattered


----------



## xvi (Nov 19, 2013)

mx500torid said:


> Hi all! Ok I apologize in advance if this is covered somewhere but I couldnt find it. I reformatted 2 of my machines and installed the new client. Both machines it detects the 2600k and both are showing under task manger they are at 100% but for over 8 hours they are at 0%. Any help would be appreciated.


Do they have a stable connection to the internet?


----------



## Arjai (Dec 4, 2013)

So, yea. It has been sitting "Ready" for a half an hour. My WiFi has been recieving stuff the whole time. Will it ever start working? I limited the BOINC Mgr, for WCG, to three cores. So F@H should be using one of the cores but, it is just sitting there, "Ready".  ?


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2013)

Run the slider up to "full"- it will never run at the current setting will crunching


----------



## Arjai (Dec 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> Run the slider up to "full"- it will never run at the current setting will crunching



I suspended BOINC, opened the F@H Client. Now it is paused for 10 minutes... So, will see what happens in ten min.

*New*
It is now downloading...

Well, now it is waiting again, for 2 minutes.

Well, now it is waiting again, for 2 minutes.

now it says 42 min wait?


----------



## Norton (Dec 4, 2013)

Not sure what's going on there? Switch to advanced mode and post a screenshot.

FYI- please avoid double posting- just update/edit your post...


----------



## Arjai (Dec 4, 2013)

Norton said:


> Not sure what's going on there? Switch to advanced mode and post a screenshot.
> 
> FYI- please avoid double posting- just update/edit your post...


Sorry about double posting, wifi last night sucked and did not know I was doing that.

Anyways, I downloaded the client from the homepage. I was hoping, it would figure out to use my CPU. Or, is there something I need to do for it to stop looking for an AMD64? I have 7.3.6 and an i5 laptop with 4 logical cores. WCG is only using one core, and I think, one thread, set at 50% of cores.





I don't understand what, or ,why, access is denied.

This is what it read when it was set up:





What is a boy to do?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 4, 2013)

try running the client with administrator privileges.
move the slider to Full.  Just limit the number of cores that it uses.  Anything under full will cause Folding to stop if you use the system at all.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 4, 2013)

I figured it out, after some reading. When I set up the Passkey, I used my real name, instead of my username. Because of that, access was denied. uninstalled, reinstalled used my username to get a passkey and Wallah! I am now Folding!!!

Yea!

I am completely unsure how much of a contribution I will make, not huge I am sure, but I am happy that I can now contribute a little to THIS awesome team. In addition to Crunching for the other awesome WCG team!

Go TPU!!



Sorry for being such a nuubie! I look forward to getting to know more of you here, I'm sure this team is as cool as the Cruncher's (in fact I know a few here that I know from over there). 

So, it now says it is running, on the webpage screen. How long before any progress on the progress bar?


----------



## Maban (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm only getting like 34k PPD (with quick return bonus) with my 680 at 1254MHz now. It used to do like 90k. Have I missed something that they changed recently?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 5, 2013)

Maban said:


> I'm only getting like 34k PPD (with quick return bonus) with my 680 at 1254MHz now. It used to do like 90k. Have I missed something that they changed recently?



What kind of frame times do you have? My 680 at 1267 MHz does a 8900 at 4:16 and still get around 94k PPD.


----------



## Maban (Dec 5, 2013)

It's around 7:45 TPF on 8900. I haven't changed any hardware since it changed. I noticed it start of last month. I stopped for a while figuring it would fix itself. But it hasn't.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 5, 2013)

Did you happen to "upgrade" the driver?  I know there was a drop in PPD (for kepler) with a recent driver update:
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=88&t=25190&p=251445&hilit=kepler#p251445
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=25132&p=251283#p251283


----------



## Maban (Dec 5, 2013)

I'll try going back to 327.23 then.

Edit: Seems to be working good now.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2013)

Folding for 4 years but I still have questions. How do I add a GPU folding slot in FAHControl? I did try to install the second GPU and re-start and tried to "Add" in the Slots tab but the pop-up doesn't accept any input. I did have some problems with that GPU but it does pass Combuster in its OC state.

Edit: I tried to install the second card in another rig and after 2 minute off folding it BSOD my rig in stock settings. Bad, bad GPU. RMA'ed. Any folding results from the new 290X?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2013)

Do you not get this screen?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2013)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Do you not get this screen?


Yes I did but I couldn't type in anything in the pop-up window when I pressed "Add".


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2013)

I removed a GPU from my system for troubleshooting, and when I added it back in, I did not put anything in the slot options window.  I just selected the dot under GPU and selected a gpu-index number that wasn't used. (with removing a card, I had folding slots 00 and 02.  I choose 01)  Then pressed OK, not add.  After the slot was created, I then added the slot options.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 7, 2013)

The DOT. It's late but I will give it a try with a 7770 tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 7, 2013)

They could do a lot better on that screen.....


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 18, 2014)

Is it normal that it takes many tries to upload 8900 WU's after completion?


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 18, 2014)

whats your log say Agent?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Is it normal that it takes many tries to upload 8900 WU's after completion?


No.  Lets see the log.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 18, 2014)

Spoiler



23:44:01:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
23:44:01:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
23:44:01:WU00:FS00:Uploading 12.97MiB to 171.65.103.160
23:44:01:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
23:46:11:WU02:FS02:Upload 9.64%
23:46:11:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
23:46:11:WU02:FS02:Trying to send results to collection server
23:46:11:WU02:FS02:Uploading 12.96MiB to 171.65.103.160
23:46:11:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
23:47:44:WU02:FS02:Upload 19.29%
23:47:44:ERROR:WU02:FS02:Exception: Transfer failed
23:52:51:WU02:FS02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:791 clone:1 gen:287 core:0x17 unit:0x0000017a028c126651a6d69a19f68fe1
23:52:51:WU02:FS02:Uploading 12.96MiB to 171.64.65.69
23:52:51:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
23:57:15:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 2500000 steps (24%)
23:57:20:WU02:FS02:Upload 9.64%
23:57:20:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
23:57:20:WU02:FS02:Trying to send results to collection server
23:57:20:WU02:FS02:Uploading 12.96MiB to 171.65.103.160
23:57:20:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:00:05:WU00:FS00:Upload 12.53%
00:00:05:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Transfer failed
00:00:05:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:520 clone:1 gen:205 core:0x17 unit:0x00000121028c126651a69a5a02afd320
00:00:05:WU00:FS00:Uploading 12.97MiB to 171.64.65.69
00:00:05:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
00:00:27:WU00:FS00:Upload 8.19%
00:00:27:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
00:00:27:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:00:27:WU00:FS00:Uploading 12.97MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:00:27:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:00:44:WU00:FS00:Upload 17.83%
00:00:48:WU02:FS02:Upload 9.64%
00:00:48:ERROR:WU02:FS02:Exception: Transfer failed
00:00:50:WU00:FS00:Upload 36.15%
00:00:56:WU00:FS00:Upload 53.98%
00:00:58:WU01:FS02:0x17:Completed 875000 out of 2500000 steps (35%)
00:01:02:WU00:FS00:Upload 76.63%
00:02:51:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:10:47:WU02:FS02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:791 clone:1 gen:287 core:0x17 unit:0x0000017a028c126651a6d69a19f68fe1
00:10:47:WU02:FS02:Uploading 12.96MiB to 171.64.65.69
00:10:47:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
00:11:27:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 625000 out of 2500000 steps (25%)
00:16:12:WU02:FS02:Upload 12.05%
00:16:12:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
00:16:12:WU02:FS02:Trying to send results to collection server
00:16:12:WU02:FS02:Uploading 12.96MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:16:12:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:16:18:WU02:FS02:Upload 31.34%
00:16:24:WU02:FS02:Upload 61.23%
00:16:30:WU02:FS02:Upload 91.13%
00:17:57:ERROR:WU02:FS02:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:18:02:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:520 clone:1 gen:205 core:0x17 unit:0x00000121028c126651a69a5a02afd320
00:18:02:WU00:FS00:Uploading 12.97MiB to 171.64.65.69
00:18:02:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
00:18:32:WU01:FS02:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 2500000 steps (36%)
00:19:26:WU00:FS00:Upload 8.19%
00:19:26:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
00:19:26:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:19:26:WU00:FS00:Uploading 12.97MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:19:26:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:19:42:WU00:FS00:Upload 8.68%
00:19:49:WU00:FS00:Upload 18.31%
00:19:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 37.59%
00:20:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 55.42%
00:25:32:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 2500000 steps (26%)
00:32:48:WU00:FS00:Upload 66.03%
00:32:48:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Transfer failed
00:36:18:WU01:FS02:0x17:Completed 925000 out of 2500000 steps (37%)
00:39:46:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 675000 out of 2500000 steps (27%)
00:39:50:WU02:FS02:Sending unit results: id:02 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:791 clone:1 gen:287 core:0x17 unit:0x0000017a028c126651a6d69a19f68fe1
00:39:50:WU02:FS02:Uploading 12.96MiB to 171.64.65.69
00:39:50:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
00:40:28:WU02:FS02:Upload 9.64%
00:40:28:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
00:40:28:WU02:FS02:Trying to send results to collection server
00:40:28:WU02:FS02:Uploading 12.96MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:40:28:WU02:FS02:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:40:36:WU02:FS02:Upload 8.68%
00:40:42:WU02:FS02:Upload 29.41%
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:8900 run:520 clone:1 gen:205 core:0x17 unit:0x00000121028c126651a69a5a02afd320
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:Uploading 12.97MiB to 171.64.65.69
00:47:04:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.64.65.69:8080
00:49:31:WU00:FS00:Upload 19.76%
00:49:31:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
00:49:31:WU00:FS00:Trying to send results to collection server
00:49:31:WU00:FS00:Uploading 12.97MiB to 171.65.103.160
00:49:31:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 171.65.103.160:8080
00:49:48:WU00:FS00:Upload 18.31%
00:49:55:WU00:FS00:Upload 33.74%
00:50:01:WU00:FS00:Upload 56.39%
00:50:07:WU00:FS00:Upload 72.29%
00:53:46:WU03:FS00:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 2500000 steps (28%)
00:53:50:WU01:FS02:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 2500000 steps (38%)
00:56:15:WU02:FS02:Upload 29.89%
00:56:15:ERROR:WU02:FS02:Exception: Transfer failed


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 18, 2014)

are you having trouble connecting to the internet with that comp? anyway to try another way of connecting? It looks like its trying then something is breaking your connection. BBB is the expert but thats what I see and I am no expert.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 18, 2014)

Everything else on the connection works fine. And downloading work works just fine.


Case in point, just uploaded a 316 MB file to google drive in 5 minutes.

Edit: Also BOINC have no connection problems.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2014)

Expert?  Do I get paid for this?
I have no specific idea.  The receiving server's status is listed as OK.  I'd try the old standard.  Reboot.  You may lose those WU's, sorry.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 18, 2014)

I have tried reboots and client restarts. Nothing works.

Both of the WU's that it's trying to upload was already finished when I booted the computer this time.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 18, 2014)

That looks more like a sever side problem as it starts the upload and gets to X point then throws an exception and fails to finish.... Have you tried the F@H forums to see if there's a same problem that your having from anyone else


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 18, 2014)

Just uploaded both without issue, which can mean 1 of 2 things.

1: The server was just in a good mood.
Or.
2: I fixed the problem. (Deactivated my firewall and antivirus.)

Edit: Oh, and if the problems are fixed, then I will be running a 7850K's iGPU@900 MHz and a 250@1275 MHz. It's says around 25k PPD, but it isn't a dedicated machine, so probably not quite so much.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 18, 2014)

I hate when I don't know what really fixed the problem....


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2014)

True more often than not.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 18, 2014)

I had a similar problem with interrupted uploads a few times but not for that long a period as you had agentski. I never checked the server status so it could have been related to that.

Still in Turkey and still only have one out of four GPUs reporting. WCG runs fine on these rigs...


----------



## xvi (Feb 18, 2014)

I was going to suggest pinging the server. Might be worth pinging large packets too. In Windows, the syntax for that is "ping <ip>-l 1472"
Glad it's working now though!


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2014)

xvi said:


> True more often than not.


Welcome to the wonderful world of computers where random crap happens for random reasons


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 19, 2014)

So it definitely is my antivirus live shields that's causing it. Now it's just figuring out how to stop it... :S

And as far as software goes, I like BOINC better than fahclient + fahcontrol.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2014)

set an exception to not scan the files being uploaded 

what AV are you using


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 19, 2014)

Avast!

Tried to make exceptions for both the ip-adress and the program, but still no go.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 19, 2014)

I installed another GTX 680 turned off sli and I got both of them folding but the ppd is below what one should do. Is there a way to get them to fold and get max ppd or am I stuck to run them in different machines?


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 19, 2014)

ok may have fixed it had to install new drivers and after they crashed my system lol guess you gotta turn off folding when installing drivers anyway after reboot 1 is showing normal with a 9401@ 103k and the other is stuck with a 7624@40k. I just got to thinking what would BBB do. . Now what mx would do .


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 19, 2014)

guess Im gonna have to run the cards in different computers. I started cruching and everything went crazy only at 50% on cpu but ppd went to 60k on both cards total. Sucks I cant run them in 1 comp.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 19, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> Avast!
> 
> Tried to make exceptions for both the ip-adress and the program, but still no go.



There's no mention of Avast being a problem at foldingforum.org.  I would look at Windows' firewall.

@mx500torid:


			
				bruce said:
			
		

> FAH doesn't care whether SLI is disabled or not.  It's simply not used.  If it helps you with your games (or whatever), then leave it enabled.


Secondly, those P762x WU's do weird things.  If I try to run them on my son's i5-650 with 2 GTX 560 Ti's, it makes the system unusable.  Literally can take 5-10 minutes for a mouse click to register.
What is the system like that you have those on?
BTW, I called Pande and got my morning briefing.  They will be getting back to me about your problem.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 19, 2014)

Give Pande my regards. They were on a 2600k@ 4.0 ghz with a Corsair 850, 8GB 1600 Ripjaws, Gigabyte g68-UD3 motherboard. Ill just stick in the other 2600k. I just wanted to do some gaming with sli but I forgot that all I do is buy games I dont play them.  BTW Agent I use Avast and have no problems.


----------



## agent00skid (Feb 20, 2014)

It's definitely Avast! doing it. Because the problems stops when I stop the real-time shields. Thinking of stopping 1 at a time to see which one is the culprit.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 20, 2014)

agent00skid said:


> It's definitely Avast! doing it. Because the problems stops when I stop the real-time shields. Thinking of stopping 1 at a time to see which one is the culprit.


Good to know.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 24, 2014)

wondering if if you build a new comp if it has to do the 10 wu before bonus points kick in. 680 is still doing 52k. Looks like everything is pretty close between the 2 machines but one is double the points. Only difference is one on new driver and 1 on 327. hmmm maybe Ill try an older driver.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 24, 2014)

did you just answer your own question?



> It's the drivers. Every 331, 332, and 334 driver has a serious bug that kills folding performance on anything other than GK110 (780, 780 Ti, Titan). They still haven't fixed it.


----------



## mx500torid (Feb 24, 2014)

Crap that was the problem.  327.23 driver loaded and its at 94k. 660 has 306 driver and its ok too. The new drivers halve the ppd.


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2014)

Okay guys, I have a quick question here. 

I have a couple of extra video cards and can put one in my wife's system to fold. Which would be better; a HD5850 or a GTX560 (Non Ti version)? 

What could I expect out of each for average PPD? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Okay guys, I have a quick question here.
> 
> I have a couple of extra video cards and can put one in my wife's system to fold. Which would be better; a HD5850 or a GTX560 (Non Ti version)?
> 
> ...



GTX 560 with 327.23 nVidia drivers.  Stanford 7.4.4 folding client and advanced flag.  9101 core 17's vary to much to give ppd.  20k+ depending on oc and wu's.


----------



## stinger608 (May 11, 2014)

Why the 327.23 drivers? They are fairly old drivers. Do they produce better PPD or something? 

LOL, sorry for all the questions.


----------



## mx500torid (May 11, 2014)

Yes the 327.23 drivers are better for all Nvidia cards below a GTX 770. 

Hi Hertz we miss ya man!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Why the 327.23 drivers? They are fairly old drivers. Do they produce better PPD or something?
> 
> LOL, sorry for all the questions.



To run the the newer drivers you have run the beta flag and the kind of new beta core. I used to run beta flag,  things got crazy last month.  If your not on the beta team at Stanford and ask questions about beta wu's you will get deleted or your thread will be closed.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Yes the 327.23 drivers are better for all Nvidia cards below a GTX 770.
> 
> Hi Hertz we miss ya man!!!



I pop in from time to time to read the posts.  It has been a while since my last post though.  I'm the Captain of a tiny team.

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1#leaderboard.php

If you click categories and roll your mouse over a username you will see what they are folding with.  Click on that user and you see will points for each day.

My team is in 5th place.  Ignore 1st in GPU-E he is running 2 Titans.  That data base is a good if you want to see what hardware can do.

Why would I post if I didn't miss you guy's.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2014)

Does the 327.23 driver restriction apply to Fermi GPU's?  I don't think it does.


> Nvidia Driver 331 Series may result in PPD loss on GK104 GPUs so 327.23 is recommended instead.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Does the 327.23 driver restriction apply to Fermi GPU's?  I don't think it does.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1482827/...fixes-gk104-slowdown-issue/0_20#post_22120676
I think it would also work for Fermi's.  I quit running the beta flag but my GTX 660 folder didn't.  He also has a GTX 580 getting pretty close to him.


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2014)

Damn, I have a work unit that has been stuck on "99.99%" for almost 2 days! How do I upload it or what ever I have to do? 

Thanks in advance guys./


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2014)

Does something like GPU-z show any load on the GPU?  Have you tried pausing it and then starting it again? Right click on the slot, select pause wait until there's no load on the GPU and then tight click-fold.  There have been some issues with WU's getting stuck at 99.99% and it might have to be deleted.  What's the WU? (I'm working on a 9406 (220,1,6))


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2014)

0 load on the GPU? The work unit is one of the 13000 projects.
Hmm, I paused it and with it paused it shows 85%?

Don't know what the heck is going on.

Once I start it back up though it goes back to 99.99%.

How do you delete the work unit?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2014)

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=26248


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> How do you delete the work unit?


Let's make sure it's broken before deleting a WU that's 85% complete.  Yes, sometimes it has to be deleted.
Since restarting it, is there a load on the GPU?  Is there any progress shown in the log? (remember how long it takes per frame with these huge work units) Are you using a screen saver? (don't)


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2014)

So maybe it was actually at 85%? Just showing up as 99.99%. Don't know.


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Let's make sure it's broken before deleting a WU that's 85% complete.  Yes, sometimes it has to be deleted.
> Since restarting it, is there a load on the GPU?  Is there any progress shown in the log? (remember how long it takes per frame with these huge work units) Are you using a screen saver? (don't)



Nope, still no load on the GPU. I don't run screen savers and don't put my system in hibernation or to sleep.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2014)

Delete the WU by deleting the work folder (I'm off to find where that is.  I haven't had to delete a WU in forever)


----------



## mx500torid (May 15, 2014)

is the gpu overclocked?


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Delete the WU by deleting the work folder (I'm off to find where that is.  I haven't had to delete a WU in forever)




Well now actually it seems to have started back up after rebooting the computer. It was at the 99.99% until I paused then it would show 85%. Now with it running it is showing at 89.57% and counting. The GPU is also under full load at 52C. I am running a Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo so the GPU stays pretty cool. 
But yea, with it running it is showing right now at 89.81%

So I think all is good now.


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> is the gpu overclocked?



Not at all.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 15, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Well now actually it seems to have started back up after rebooting the computer. It was at the 99.99% until I paused then it would show 85%. Now with it running it is showing at 89.57% and counting. The GPU is also under full load at 52C. I am running a Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo so the GPU stays pretty cool.
> But yea, with it running it is showing right now at 89.81%
> 
> So I think all is good now.


One of the things that I do is to check the log and compare the time of the last entry to the time listed in the lower right hand corner of the client.  I had a WU freeze a few weeks ago and neither FAH or HFM indicated that something was wrong.
Shame on me for not recommending a client and/or system reboot!


----------



## Norton (May 15, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Delete the WU by deleting the work folder (I'm off to find where that is.  I haven't had to delete a WU in forever)


 
I usually delete the slot, reboot, and setup the slot(s) again... not sure if that's the best way but it seems to work for me?

I think I've gotten 2 of these stuck jobs in the past couple of months.


----------



## stinger608 (May 15, 2014)

Yep all is good. It finished it an uploaded the work unit completion.


----------



## hertz9753 (May 16, 2014)

The Stanford 7.4.4 client has a Finish button.  I clicked on it thinking the wu would upload when it was done.  It uploaded when I clicked.  I did some points though.

GTX 660 Ti running @ 1149 with the advanced flag on 7.4.4


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Jul 20, 2014)

today my second rig [e7300 + 4GB ddr2 + msi p31 + antec eco 380W + nvia gts240 + kingston v300 + W7 32bit {PAE enabled}] can't recive WU from server (empty work server)
discontinued support for 8800 series? or only some problem at stanford?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 20, 2014)

There's a problem with the servers:
https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=26481


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

removed f@h from gts240 system because after 2 weeks no WU found :/
i'll fold only with gtx460 now


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 18, 2014)

Overclocker_2001 said:


> removed f@h from gts240 system because after 2 weeks no WU found :/
> i'll fold only with gtx460 now



Did you have any flags running


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 23, 2014)

hey guys just started folding again today and have a quick question.

Looking through the log on the viewer, It says "Changed SMP threads from 2 to 3 this can cause some work units to fail"
Is this something I did while playing? Should I worry about it?


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 23, 2014)

THE_EVIL_RAPIER said:


> hey guys just started folding again today and have a quick question.
> 
> Looking through the log on the viewer, It says "Changed SMP threads from 2 to 3 this can cause some work units to fail"
> Is this something I did while playing? Should I worry about it?


Which client are you using?


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 23, 2014)

hertz9753 said:


> Which client are you using?


7.4.4  Sorry I was at work.

Latest Windows client. Last time I was folding you needed 2 clients, one for cpu and one for gpu.
This client appears to run both at the same time which is pretty nice.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 25, 2014)

Is it normal for a WU to hang at 99.9% for over an hour without it completing?

Layton


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 25, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Is it normal for a WU to hang at 99.9% for over an hour without it completing?
> 
> Layton


Yes if it's crashed. Look in the log and see how far you actually got.  Stop and start the folding and it will pick up at last good check point. You might need to re-start the PC for that to work


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 25, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> Is it normal for a WU to hang at 99.9% for over an hour without it completing?
> 
> Layton


Shut down your folding client and restart it.  If that doesn't work, shut the client down and restart you computer.  It's not normal for a wu to hang.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 25, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Yes if it's crashed. Look in the log and see how far you actually got.  Stop and start the folding and it will pick up at last good check point. You might need to re-start the PC for that to work





hertz9753 said:


> Shut down your folding client and restart it.  If that doesn't work, shut the client down and restart you computer.  It's not normal for a wu to hang.



It seemed to have got to 92.0% (although restarting my PC means I can't check again because the log was cleared). I just restarted both the client and my PC, but it still seems to be hanging at 99.9%. I'll try a second time.

Layton


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 25, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> It seemed to have got to 92.0% (although restarting my PC means I can't check again because the log was cleared). I just restarted both the client and my PC, but it still seems to be hanging at 99.9%. I'll try a second time.
> 
> Layton


Give it a little time to find the check point.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 25, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Give it a little time to find the check point.



It found the checkpoint eventually. Thanks guys 

Layton


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 25, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> It found the checkpoint eventually. Thanks guys
> 
> Layton


I would suggest that you don't run F@H on your CPU.  Very poor points/watt on AMD CPU's.  You could run WCG, just make sure that the GPU has one CPU thread to its self. (true even with Folding on both CPU and GPU)


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Aug 27, 2014)

hertz9753 said:


> Did you have any flags running


only thread-linked (don't remember exactly what is the flag) and only gpu slot (with passphrase)
tried all type of disease, with standard, advanced and beta wu, nothing, anyway, i can fold only twice a month (0.25€ per kWh and underpayed work :/ )


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey guys,
             Been folding for a few days now and everything seems to be going great however.... lol

My temps for my CPU have always hovered around 45c to 55c and my GPU 60c. I think I saw it hit 61c once.
Anyway today my GPU temps jumped to 67c while folding. Do different WU's cause different loads? So far it sits at around 95% to 100% so there doesn't seem to be an increase of load.
My CPU temps are still the same. Any reason you guys can think of for such a large instant jump in temps?


----------



## Norton (Aug 30, 2014)

Folding works a gpu fairly hard- you can try increasing your fan speed a bit if temps run higher than you're comfortable with.

*note- a 6C increase is probably nothing to worry about


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 30, 2014)

Norton said:


> Folding works a gpu fairly hard- you can try increasing your fan speed a bit if temps run higher than you're comfortable with.
> 
> *note- a 6C increase is probably nothing to worry about



Thank you. I'm not worried about the temp at the moment. I think it's fairly cool for folding. ( Don't know though ).
I was just wondering if the Temp jump was normal for folding or if something was starting to fail on my card.
I don't want to leave my card folding all night and fry it. I REALLY can't afford to buy another card anywhere near as powerful as this one. It took me a while to get the money together for this. lol

On a side note. I have to leave for work in ten mins. Night shift. I'd normally leave it running all night. If I don't reply I will tomorrow.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 30, 2014)

No Evil, that is quite normal for a jump in temp. Heck, my 7870 jumped about 12c when I first started folding with it...........Been several months now. Nothing bad has happened. 

Newer video cards can pretty much handle up in the 80's c without too much worry. At 67c you should be all okay man.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 30, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> No Evil, that is quite normal for a jump in temp. Heck, my 7870 jumped about 12c when I first started folding with it...........Been several months now. Nothing bad has happened.
> 
> Newer video cards can pretty much handle up in the 80's c without too much worry. At 67c you should be all okay man.



Ok thank you.

I sit at idle around 23-25c then yesterday while folding jump to around 60c
Today idle stays the same but jumps to 67c. Either way if I'm right shouldn't my card downclock / throttle if it hits 80c? I hope so. ha ha


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 30, 2014)

Oh I don't see your card hitting the 80C mark anyhow. It will probably cap out around 65 to 70C.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Aug 30, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Oh I don't see your card hitting the 80C mark anyhow. It will probably cap out around 65 to 70C.



In that case i'll carry on folding on full power all night. Thanks guys, I'm sure i'll let you know if anything changes lol.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Aug 30, 2014)

I currently have a WU that's going to take 2 days apparently (I assume this is normal...), but what annoys me is that it has such a low PPD. Hmm.

Layton


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2014)

Any ideas why FAH wouldnt utilize my GTX 780 to 100%? It is running around 60% of the gpu


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> Any ideas why FAH wouldnt utilize my GTX 780 to 100%? It is running around 60% of the gpu



Something just occurred to me Athlon, did you dedicate one of your CPU cores? I know it takes one core to properly run a GPU folding work unit.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2014)

my CPU doesnt fold just the 780


----------



## manofthem (Aug 31, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> Any ideas why FAH wouldnt utilize my GTX 780 to 100%? It is running around 60% of the gpu



Maybe it's not set to _Full_ in the FAH Control?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2014)

Set to full in FAHcontrol.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> my CPU doesnt fold just the 780



Right, but if you have say a quad core, one CPU core must be dedicated in order for the GPU to run at full %age


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2014)

how do we do this?


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2014)

click on your folding@home icon then "advanced controls." Once that is open I believe you click on "configure" in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2014)

im there but i not sure i see anything to make a cpu core dedicated to this gpu


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2014)

Once you hit configure, go to "slots." You should see your GPU listed? Click on it, and at the bottom it should say "edit." Make sure it is set to "-1"


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2014)

yup -1


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 31, 2014)

Hmm, man I am not sure bro. Maybe we are missing something here, though I am not sure what.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 31, 2014)

This is what i got going on


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 1, 2014)

How do you know that your card is only running at 60%?

Hoping that @james888 can chime in on this as he just set up a Nvidia card.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 1, 2014)

GPU-Z is giving me 61% GPU load


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 1, 2014)

Damn, that is odd indeed man. Seems there was something @james888 had to do but I can't remember what it was. 
I am personally running AMD cards and have not actually set up Nvidia cards.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 1, 2014)

What you are remembering I think was from WCG gpu work.

@AthlonX2, going into your advanced settings and setting and making an option called "client-type" and setting it to "advanced", or second alternative "beta" might fix it. That was what fixed my issue, but my issue was not having the right WU's to fully utilize the capability of a 750ti although I think I was at 100% usage.

Those who have a 780 may be able to help more. I think either BUCK NASTY or Jstn7477 might have one. thebluebumblebee is usually very knowledgeable in these matters.



AthlonX2 said:


> im there but i not sure i see anything to make a cpu core dedicated to this gpu


I think this is automatic. I know if I am using too much cpu resources it affects ppd.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 1, 2014)

setup the advanced flag and it gave me a 13000 but its talking 10.2 days. we will see how it goes once it starts working.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 1, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> setup the advanced flag and it gave me a 13000 but its talking 10.2 days. we will see how it goes once it starts working.


Afaik, advanced gives you a bigger workload but I know other 750ti users fixed there low ppd with the advanced flag.


----------



## Norton (Sep 1, 2014)

AthlonX2 said:


> setup the advanced flag and it gave me a 13000 but its talking 10.2 days. we will see how it goes once it starts working.



Give it at least an hour 

FYI- @T-Bob runs a 780 and a Titan so he may be able to assist with any setup questions you have.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 1, 2014)

Norton said:


> Give it at least an hour
> 
> FYI- @T-Bob runs a 780 and a Titan so he may be able to assist with any setup questions you have.


That is who I was trying to remember. You're the best @Norton. Yes. @T-Bob should have exactly what you need.


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 1, 2014)

@T-Bob, that is who it is! God, I was thinking it was you @james888. Sorry for tagging ya on it bro.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 1, 2014)

I have a 780 and I'm folding on both CPU and GPU. My 780 sits anywhere from 92% to 97% load and my CPU usually has 3 cores running 95%+ and 1 sits around 75%.
It jumps around a little though. If you're still having problems I can take you through all my settings to see if they match up. Also if I remember rightly my first few Work Units didn't tax my GPU that hard.
I had to wait for maybe 5 or 10 WU's before I saw a proper load on it.
In the mean time you could try going back to that settings page and dedicating all your CPU cores except one and see if that makes any difference.
I'm brand new here myself but I'd gladly help if I can.


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 1, 2014)

THE_EVIL_RAPIER said:


> I have a 780 and I'm folding on both CPU and GPU. My 780 sits anywhere from 92% to 97% load and my CPU usually has 3 cores running 95%+ and 1 sits around 75%.
> It jumps around a little though. If you're still having problems I can take you through all my settings to see if they match up. Also if I remember rightly my first few Work Units didn't tax my GPU that hard.
> I had to wait for maybe 5 or 10 WU's before I saw a proper load on it.
> In the mean time you could try going back to that settings page and dedicating all your CPU cores except one and see if that makes any difference.
> I'm brand new here myself but I'd gladly help if I can.



@THE_EVIL_RAPIER and @AthlonX2 I will be more than happy to assist.

I have a GTX780 Ti and a Titan both folding for @Kreij. I don't fold on my cpu's, I reserve them for WCG except 1core for the FAH client. I also have a HD7870 folding in my name and a HD7970 folding partime.

Anyway, evil's post above seems correct from my experience.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 2, 2014)

Been out of town, no Internet.
FYI: When F@H creates a new work unit, it goes through several steps before being turned loose to the general Folding community.  There are steps before beta, but for the purpose of this post, the first step is beta, and they ask that you be willing to provide feedback if you set the beta flag.  After that is advanced, which is where they put WU's that they think are ready, but are not quite sure.  Then they are released to "full Folding".  Sometimes a Folder can get more PPD by using those switches, but sometimes it's less.  Beta worked for james888 recently because his 750 Ti needed the newest version of the Folding_core.
@AthlonX2 I can't see why you're seeing what you're seeing.  See?  Okay, are you doing something else with your CPU, like WCG?  Having a dedicated core simply means that a core has to be available for the Folding client to use.  What version of the Nvidia drivers are you using?


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey guys, My production has dropped off a little (I'll let you loan 4th spot stinger) lol. I got home from work this morning and found this (see screenshot)

Anyway as you can see all my icons have gone tits. Clicking on them does nothing other than say it no longer exists do you want to remove it.
So... I figured something got messed up and a quick reinstall would fix. Went to uninstall and it said it already was....
All the while as you can see.. it's still running in the background (Monitors on the side show this) And my ears hear it.
I reinstall... And the same...
So I uninstall and this time it lets me and i reboot the machine... install and same again.
So I uninstall and delete everything F@H, Shutdown, Turn on, Reinstall, put info in and again... it's the same.
None of my icons work. But F@H is still running in the background. I just can't open the control center or anything on  my machine.
Web control as you can see still works though.
If any of you guys know how to fix this I would appreciate it. lol
thanks.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 6, 2014)

If your gpu is overclocked you might wanna back off the clock a bit.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 6, 2014)

Nope. It's a stock EVGA GTX 780 Super clocked with acx cooler. I did OC it a while ago but to be honest it does what I need it to do stock so there's no point for me yet


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd do a clean install of the video drivers.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 6, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I'd do a clean install of the video drivers.



On my phone at the moment out of the house. I will try that as soon as I get back and update you.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 7, 2014)

A clean install of drivers didn't work.  However.... an Express install on to the C; drive instead of a custom install to my S; drive seemed to fix it.

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey guys sorry for another post, Does anyone have WCG and F@H both running on the same machine?
I have my 780 for F@H and my i5 does WCG.
I'm trying to get both to activate when my machine is idle. Trouble is if WCG activates then F@H never comes on because of it and vice versa.
This is my only machine and my wife uses it while I'm at work etc. I can't really have both programs running 24/7 while she's trying to use it.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 7, 2014)

Set WCG to not run if using X amount of cpu. Your wife won't notice it because it will turn off if she is actually doing something. Have F@H run while idle. I was running it like this for a little while.


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 7, 2014)

james888 said:


> Set WCG to not run if using X amount of cpu. Your wife won't notice it because it will turn off if she is actually doing something. Have F@T-Bob
> 
> Just back in from night shift... Can you remember what % you had it set to? I tried 30 % and WCG shuts down when in use. Trouble is when it comes back on it then prevents F@H from ever leaving idle because the CPU is maxed out.
> I just want both to run when I'm away at work and the PC is idle, But as soon as my wife starts to use it both programs idle and then come back up after she leaves it.
> ...


----------



## Norton (Sep 7, 2014)

@THE_EVIL_RAPIER change the processor setting to use one less core in your BOINC Manager (see below)

*for the i5 in your specs you would set it to *75*(%)






This will set aside a core for folding that will be utlized as needed


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 8, 2014)

Norton said:


> @THE_EVIL_RAPIER change the processor setting to use one less core in your BOINC Manager (see below)
> 
> *for the i5 in your specs you would set it to *75*(%)
> 
> ...



I tried that too. I don't know what % F@H considers "idle". But even keeping one core empty won't allow it to leave idle state. I left it running all last night, 3 cores for WCG and one idle for FAH.
WCG worked fine but F@H didn't do any work all night.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 8, 2014)

Run WCG but only use  3 cores and let the other core feed the 780 for folding. My wifes machine has a 770 and a 2500k. She has no problems doing whatever she wants unless its gaming it can get a little jerky.  Make sure the slider for folding is set to full.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2014)

FYI: (from https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl)




> *Folding Power Panel*
> The slider has three settings and each one is described below:
> *Light* -> Number of CPUs used for folding will be half of the total CPUs present in the system. GPU will not be folding even if it is supported. It is the default for laptops.
> *Medium* -> Number of CPUs used for folding will be one less than the total CPUs present in the system (Please read Note 1). If supported GPUs are present, they will be configured to fold when the system is in idle state (Please read Note 2). It is the default for desktops.
> ...


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> FYI: (from https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/FahControl)



I will try this tonight. I've had the power slider set to full the whole time. Hopefully medium setting will fix this. Thank you.

Ok WCG set to 75% core usage. 100% CPU time. Idle if usage exceeds 50%.
F@H deleted CPU client, GPU only, Power slider set to medium, Idle if in use.

Here's hoping. I'll let you know after tonights night shift.

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2014)

THE_EVIL_RAPIER said:


> I will try this tonight. I've had the power slider set to full the whole time. Hopefully medium setting will fix this. Thank you.
> 
> Ok WCG set to 75% core usage. 100% CPU time. Idle if usage exceeds 50%.
> F@H deleted CPU client, GPU only, Power slider set to medium, Idle if in use.
> ...


We're all learning too.  Thanks for communicating - you're helping the next person.....


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok WCG set to 75% core usage. 100% CPU time. Idle if usage exceeds 50%.
F@H deleted CPU client, GPU only, Power slider set to medium, Idle if in use.

Sorry, I'm woking 7-12hr's out of town currently. @THE_EVIL_RAPIER if memory is correct my setup is just like your description above except I have "F@H slider set to Full"


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 8, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> Ok WCG set to 75% core usage. 100% CPU time. Idle if usage exceeds 50%.
> F@H deleted CPU client, GPU only, Power slider set to medium, Idle if in use.
> 
> Sorry, I'm woking 7-12hr's out of town currently. @THE_EVIL_RAPIER if memory is correct my setup is just like your description above except I have "F@H slider set to Full"



Nope these setting didn't work either. F@H did no work last night at all. @T-Bob I tried with the slider set to full the other night and it was the same for me.
WCG worked fine but then F@H wouldn't come out of idle.
The only way I can see around this at the moment is to tell WCG to only run during certain times like a 12 hour window. Leave F@H on idle.
When WCG shuts down for 12 hours then F@H should start up because the computer has entered an idle state.
Downside is I'm halving production for both. There must be a way to make both run at the same time when idle I just can't figure it out.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2014)

Not that ANY of us have EVER done anything like this,  but did you happen to pause the GPU slot and forget to un-pause it?


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Not that ANY of us have EVER done anything like this,  but did you happen to pause the GPU slot and forget to un-pause it?



lol. I just checked......I had to after that. But no. still sitting on idle.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2014)

Are you using web control or advanced control?


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 8, 2014)

@THE_EVIL_RAPIER  This is how I have one of my PC's set. I hope this helps.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> @THE_EVIL_RAPIER  This is how I have one of my PC's set. I hope this helps.


You don't have any cores set aside for F@H?


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You don't have any cores set aside for F@H?


@thebluebumblebee  Sorry I didn't catch that. I have this PC set that way because the AMD 7970 doesn't require a core set aside for F@H, at least from my experience . My PC's that house Nvidia GPU's do have 1 core set aside for the F@H client.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> @thebluebumblebee  Sorry I didn't catch that. I have this PC set that way because the AMD 7970 doesn't require a core set aside for F@H. My PC's that house Nvidia GPU's do have 1 core set aside for the F@H client.


That's not what I saw with my 7770.  It does not use much of that core, but the hit to PPD was substantial. (OC'd 2600K)


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> That's not what I saw with my 7770.  It does not use much of that core, but the hit to PPD was substantial. (OC'd 2600K)


I'll dedicate 1 core again to see if I get can gain more PPD on this PC.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> I'll dedicate 1 core again to see if I get can gain more PPD on this PC.


Who knows?  Maybe this is an Intel/AMD cpu thing??????


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 8, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Who knows?  Maybe this is an Intel/AMD cpu thing??????


Possibly. I'll leave it folding with 1 core dedicated for for several days. Hopefully then we'll see if it makes any difference.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 8, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> I'll dedicate 1 core again to see if I get can gain more PPD on this PC.


I'm sure that your PPD will go up. I forgot to reduce my WCG core count a few times and that hurt the PPD a lot on my 280x and 7970s.

I'm stuck abroad working but there is light at the end off the tunnel. I noticed that I have been passed in the team ranking but looking at his (mx) PPD I doubt if I ever get that position back


----------



## THE_EVIL_RAPIER (Sep 9, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you using web control or advanced control?


tried both. I had to use the advanced control to delete the CPU client. The other downside to only running F@H for 12 hours is i'll get even less points because they go down if you have a WU sat there doing nothing.
@T-Bob I will try those settings tonight. Just got up getting ready for night shift again. I could just tell them both to run constantly before I leave....But then I have to try and get my wife to go into both, Shut them down while she uses them and then turn them back on when she's done.... lol yeah.


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 9, 2014)

THE_EVIL_RAPIER said:


> tried both. I had to use the advanced control to delete the CPU client. The other downside to only running F@H for 12 hours is i'll get even less points because they go down if you have a WU sat there doing nothing.
> @T-Bob I will try those settings tonight. Just got up getting ready for night shift again. I could just tell them both to run constantly before I leave....But then I have to try and get my wife to go into both, Shut them down while she uses them and then turn them back on when she's done.... lol yeah.


Set F@H to run constantly and set wcg to run at idle after 1 minute.  This way is how I have it setup on my father's PC and he doesn't even notice the difference.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 9, 2014)

can you post a screenie? I know if I put the slider at less than full on folding it seems it just sits there.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 9, 2014)

This is my 290x should be the same.


----------



## LaytonJnr (Sep 9, 2014)

I've been wondering when I would receive my Folding badge (recently passed 100K), however I think its related to my FAHClient refusing to work....


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## mstenholm (Sep 9, 2014)

T-Bob said:


> View attachment 59060


I see that you run all four "cores" on WCG. You lose big time on the folding doing that.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 9, 2014)

LaytonJnr said:


> I've been wondering when I would receive my Folding badge (recently passed 100K), however I think its related to my FAHClient refusing to work....


???Run as administrator?????


----------



## T-Bob (Sep 9, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> I see that you run all four "cores" on WCG. You lose big time on the folding doing that.


Sorry about the confusion but this system has a FX6300. I have 2 of the 3 CPU modules dedicated to WCG.  The remaining module is dedicated to the F@H client


----------



## LaytonJnr (Sep 10, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> ???Run as administrator?????



I think that may have worked, although its being stupidly slow with the WU now. Maybe my badge will show up now? 

EDIT: Nope, still no badge. Ah well...


----------



## mx500torid (Oct 24, 2014)

Is there anyone here that can make a rundown of how to get folding working on Linux and maybe sticky it. I am doing something or maybe a lot of somethings wrong. Im on Ubuntu 14.10 and it says in will install but it doesnt. I went to terminal and copy and pasted and that doesnt work. It does say it is installed just cant get it to work. Any help will be appreciated. i know there was a conversation a little while back about Linux setup but I cannot find it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 24, 2014)

I think this is the thread that you're thinking of and, to my knowledge, it's the best rundown we have.
How to install openCL (for F@H) Ubuntu


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2014)

Hmm, installed the latest AMD video drivers. Have a 7870 in my system. Called for a reboot; now FAH will not start? What the hell is up with that? 
Any ideas?


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 26, 2014)

The omega drivers are not good.  I haven't heard of F@H not starting,  just horrible ppd.  Most AMD folders go back to what they were running before.  Usually 14.4 or 14.2.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea very odd indeed. I am running the 14.4. Not sure what the issue is. I finally was able to fire FAH up and messing with it for awhile. I'll have to try and reboot and see if it starts.


----------



## xvi (Dec 26, 2014)

Getting very odd issues on the Omega drivers in some games on my two 6950s. I'm starting to think AMD's little marketing push on these drivers may have been a bit early.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

Man, 240k with a 290X? My 290 (like 40k PPD) got me fewer points than my 7970m in my laptop and I never got it fixed.

Anyway, I recently got a GTX970 because my 290 took a shit and when I got everything going F@H refuses to see my 970. Uninstalled/Reinstalled the latest F@H client and still nothing. only the CPU. I also can't manually add the GPU. Is there a better client than F@H's own or a way to make it see my GPU?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 4, 2015)

Uninstall AMD drivers?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> Man, 240k with a 290X? My 290 (like 40k PPD) got me fewer points than my 7970m in my laptop and I never got it fixed.
> 
> Anyway, I recently got a GTX970 because my 290 took a shit and when I got everything going F@H refuses to see my 970. Uninstalled/Reinstalled the latest F@H client and still nothing. only the CPU. I also can't manually add the GPU. Is there a better client than F@H's own or a way to make it see my GPU?


In the client preferences, (under expert) add the argument "gpu true". This will force the client to recognize the gpu if proper drivers are loaded.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Uninstall AMD drivers?



Come on now. I've been around for just a few years, lol.



BUCK NASTY said:


> In the client preferences, (under expert) add the argument "gpu true". This will force the client to recognize the gpu if proper drivers are loaded.



Alright, I'll give it a shot when I get home. Know what the average PPD of a 970 is off the top of your head?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm still running the 344.48 drivers on my 970's.  If you have an outdated driver F@H will not see the card.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> I'm still running the 344.48 drivers on my 970's.  If you have an outdated driver F@H will not see the card.



I've got the latest drivers through GFE.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 4, 2015)

http://www.geforce.com/drivers

I was only posting what drivers I am using.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> Alright, I'll give it a shot when I get home. Know what the average PPD of a 970 is off the top of your head?


Under windows, you're looking at 260K+ PPD with core clocked at 1500Mhz. Under Linux, you would see 300K+PPD with the same clocks. This is assuming you were folding P9012/Core 17 WU's (Linux has only P9012/Core 17).


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Under windows, you're looking at 260K+ PPD with core clocked at 1500Mhz. Under Linux, you would see 300K+PPD with the same clocks. This is assuming you were folding P9012/Core 17 WU's (Linux has only P9012/Core 17).


But if you get a core_15 that number will drop to 70-75k PPD.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried adding the argument twice and then manually shutting down the client and restarting F@H and each time the argument was gone. Do I need to let the client stay open and figure itself out? Or should I look into using a 3rd party folding app?


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> I tried adding the argument twice and then manually shutting down the client and restarting F@H and each time the argument was gone. Do I need to let the client stay open and figure itself out? Or should I look into using a 3rd party folding app?


Have you tried this - https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=26208


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

The GPUs.txt was empty before, now it's populated. Still no dice. I searched the file and found a GTX 970, but the Device ID doesn't match the one GPU-Z is reporting for my card. Could it be that the Asus Strix 970 has a different ID, so F@H isn't recognizing it?

GPUs.txt:
[GeForce GTX 970]
0x10de:0x13d7

GPU-Z: 10DC:13C2

I don't have a forum account, if somebody here wants to report it to F@H for me. I attached the log file per the instructions on the forum.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 4, 2015)

have you tried adding it to the GPU's.txt file to see if that works


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

Just tried that. Now the client shows my system has a GPU. Got a slot added. I was doing it wrong before (idiot), so not sure if it would have worked without modifying the GPUs.txt, but it seems to be now.

WU is 9201/Core 17. PPD is only 60k, so hopefully that goes up...


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 4, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> WU is 9201/Core 17. PPD is only 60k, so hopefully that goes up...


What are your GPU clocks? Both my Strix 970's run fine at 1503Mhz with F@H. Fans at 60% for 52C temps.

*Are you crunching or running F@H on the CPU?*


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 4, 2015)

I've got a cpu slot running on 3 cores. It's a measly 1500 PPD, if deleting that slot will improve the GPU's rate, then I'll do it. I've got mine at 1491Mhz.


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 5, 2015)

It wont make a difference if you stop the CPU slot as for the PPD of your 970 strix remember they now have bonus points for quick return

what is the TPF for the WU

also which core is it using ie: core_15 or core_17

http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php 

put you TPF into that select the WU ie: in your case it will be 9201 and that should give you a rough idea of how many points you'll get per day


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2015)

@Lopez0101 .......^^^ what @Athlonite  said. What "Time per frame" are you getting? Are you using a passkey to get the "quick return bonus"?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 5, 2015)

thanks buck forgot to ask that


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Athlonite said:


> It wont make a difference if you stop the CPU slot as for the PPD of your 970 strix remember they now have bonus points for quick return
> 
> what is the TPF for the WU
> 
> ...



The Project it's doing right now isn't listed on the website. The first project was Core_17 and now it's doing a Core_15. The TPF for this project 7623 is 2min43sec. 

I didn't have a passkey before because the site would never send me an email, but I just tried it and it worked for once. So now that is done. I use the same passkey on each computer, correct?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 5, 2015)

Yes correct same pass key on each device 

the points for the WU for your tpf is 14093 it is not an QRB (quick return bonus) WU doing these should net you an PPD of roughly 74700

all the core_17 WU are QRB these get you bigger points the faster you return them


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Huh, I didn't see it when I looked. Just went from 75xx to 77xx. Anyway, is there a way to keep the client on Core_17 WUs?


----------



## Athlonite (Jan 5, 2015)

No unfortunately you get what you get and that's it I'm afraid but once you do 10 WU you should pretty much only get core_17 WU's from then on they only drop down to core_15 WU's when getting low on 17's

as for finding the WU it's simple just click Load All Projects on the bottom right


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 5, 2015)

Lopez0101 said:


> Huh, I didn't see it when I looked. Just went from 75xx to 77xx. Anyway, *is there a way to keep the client on Core_17 WUs*?


Yes, switch to Linux. Nothing but Core_17.


----------



## Lopez0101 (Jan 5, 2015)

Meh, I'm far too lazy for that. Getting the expected PPD now though!


----------



## Irony (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm having some trouble with my 780, I started folding again a couple weeks ago and it was going fine but then a few days ago the screen wouldn't wake up. Have to reset it. Everytime I leave it for more than an hour or so the screen wont come back on and the fan is still spooled up on the 780 but the air blowing out isn't hot like when it's folding. Thought it was overclock issue, downclocked CPU/RAM, everything to stock. Same thing. Tried killing everything unimportant with task manager except the folding client, same results. Perhaps my google fu is weak, but I couldn't find this same problem anywhere. I think I might swap out memory next and see if that helps


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 25, 2015)

Irony said:


> I'm having some trouble with my 780, I started folding again a couple weeks ago and it was going fine but then a few days ago the screen wouldn't wake up. Have to reset it. Everytime I leave it for more than an hour or so the screen wont come back on and the fan is still spooled up on the 780 but the air blowing out isn't hot like when it's folding. Thought it was overclock issue, downclocked CPU/RAM, everything to stock. Same thing. Tried killing everything unimportant with task manager except the folding client, same results. Perhaps my google fu is weak, but I couldn't find this same problem anywhere. I think I might swap out memory next and see if that helps



Did you try to uninstall your Nvidia drivers?  Which drivers are you using?  If you are running Windows,  do you have power saving turned on?


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 25, 2015)

Irony said:


> I'm having some trouble with my 780, I started folding again a couple weeks ago and it was going fine but then a few days ago the screen wouldn't wake up. Have to reset it. Everytime I leave it for more than an hour or so the screen wont come back on and the fan is still spooled up on the 780 but the air blowing out isn't hot like when it's folding. Thought it was overclock issue, downclocked CPU/RAM, everything to stock. Same thing. Tried killing everything unimportant with task manager except the folding client, same results. Perhaps my google fu is weak, but I couldn't find this same problem anywhere. I think I might swap out memory next and see if that helps


Are you running power saving on that rig?


----------



## Irony (Jan 25, 2015)

I have everything power saving is turned off, sleep is turned off too. I'm on 337.8 drivers, I see theres new ones. I'll update here in a little bit


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 25, 2015)

Irony said:


> I have everything power saving is turned off, sleep is turned off too. I'm on 337.8 drivers, I see theres new ones. I'll update here in a little bit


In the (hidden) folder Users/you/AppData/Roaming/FAH/log you can see when your last unit stopped working plus what crashed it


----------



## Irony (Jan 25, 2015)

Oh thanks I'll check that

Edit: I checked the logs for the last few days, they all end at like 4-5 AM with no errors or warnings, just like this:

04:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:*********************** Log Started 2015-01-23T04:43:26Z ***********************
04:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x18roject: 10478 (Run 0, Clone 285, Gen 8)
04:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Unit: 0x0000000e538b3dba548f69ac4e8edad4
04:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
04:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Machine: 1
04:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x18igital signatures verified
04:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Folding@home GPU core18
04:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:Version 0.0.3
04:43:26:WU00:FS01:0x18:  Found a checkpoint file
04:43:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
04:43:46:WU00:FS01:0x18:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
04:49:05:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
04:54:18:WU00:FS01:0x18:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)


Lol it made smilies


Edit: I left it alone all day and it ran perfect, looks like that solved it. Thanks guys


----------



## SirKeldon (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello team, today I was trying to set up F@H to process GPU work under MacOS X 10.8.5 with no luck. I installed the 7.4.4 client and did the common setup procedure, once identity was set up I removed CPU slot and added the GPU one, detected the GTX 770 but after many attempts no WU was assigned. Checked the log that said over and over when attempting to connect "Server work is empty" ... then the info and there I realized that CUDA wasn't available, so I deduce I was getting those errors due to this, or maybe not, my CUDA drivers are installed, activated and up to date as far as I know. I checked if it was a connection problem but with CPU slots I got work in a charm so it was out of the equation.

Checked a lil bit the web and the F@H forums and saw ppl with the same problem but not really clarifying why, just found one thread indicating to delete "GPUs.txt" to fold again, I couldn't find that file (the guy's method was for Windows) ... at this point I really don't know if GPU work is available for Mac (cause I saw other threads saying this) or is a problem of how to set up correctly the card here with some startup options for FAHClient.
If anyone can bring me some light into this i'd be very thankful!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 8, 2015)

SirKeldon said:


> Hello team, today I was trying to set up F@H to process GPU work under MacOS X 10.8.5 with no luck. I installed the 7.4.4 client and did the common setup procedure, once identity was set up I removed CPU slot and added the GPU one, detected the GTX 770 but after many attempts no WU was assigned. Checked the log that said over and over when attempting to connect "Server work is empty" ... then the info and there I realized that CUDA wasn't available, so I deduce I was getting those errors due to this, or maybe not, my CUDA drivers are installed, activated and up to date as far as I know. I checked if it was a connection problem but with CPU slots I got work in a charm so it was out of the equation.
> 
> Checked a lil bit the web and the F@H forums and saw ppl with the same problem but not really clarifying why, just found one thread indicating to delete "GPUs.txt" to fold again, I couldn't find that file (the guy's method was for Windows) ... at this point I really don't know if GPU work is available for Mac (cause I saw other threads saying this) or is a problem of how to set up correctly the card here with some startup options for FAHClient.
> If anyone can bring me some light into this i'd be very thankful!


I don't know anything about Mac, nor do I know of anyone on the team who does.  If it was Windows, I'd tell you to reboot.


----------



## revin (May 30, 2015)

Ok, so weve touched a little back when I started with the 5870, where it would stall, but now with the 7950 it's stalling in the 99.xx% atleast twice the last 3 days.
It's still giving me x17's, but I notice that when it is stalled the CPU is @ 4.8 60=/-c and only 25-35%.
Normal 1 core is 9-12% 4.6-4.8 9-12% low 40's C.
So I'm stumped as to why it's failing in the 99% range and then the CPU is jumping so high, but GPU is flatline.

I dont have a F@H log in AppData or anywhere for that matter, just wht show's in the control box.
All stock settings, but only GPU slot used, so when I quit restart it's aroung 45%,  but shees with 15 min saves thats MANY hours of lost time or something else.
Thing is the log don't show an issue that far back ??????????????????


----------



## mstenholm (May 30, 2015)

revin said:


> Ok, so weve touched a little back when I started with the 5870, where it would stall, but now with the 7950 it's stalling in the 99.xx% atleast twice the last 3 days.
> It's still giving me x17's, but I notice that when it is stalled the CPU is @ 4.8 60=/-c and only 25-35%.
> Normal 1 core is 9-12% 4.6-4.8 9-12% low 40's C.
> So I'm stumped as to why it's failing in the 99% range and then the CPU is jumping so high, but GPU is flatline.
> ...


You should have the log in Appdat/roamning/log if you did a standard install (win7). If the status hang at 99.9% and your log same place shows 45% the WU failed. Often pausing and re-staring will pick up from were it went wrong but if the same WU keeps failing on you then go into config/slots and delete the GPU and save and then add it again. That will dump the WU. The reason for the 99.9 could either be a bad WU or and that is more likely an too high OC.

Folding on x17s and x18s take a core from you CPU.


----------



## revin (May 31, 2015)

I've looked everywhere for any F@H log, nothing found in any dir. It was a fresh install so not sure what happend.
The 45% is after I exit the F@H and restarted is what it had started at, so I believe i've been lucky and have kept the same WU at least on this last run.
Curious as why the CPU OC would be involved as it's always been the same, and I'm not using the CPU to fold just GPU Slot, it's just that somehow the F@H client is hungup ang using 30+% CPU.

All is normal after restarting the F@H client, at least for a few days lol.............. Just wasn't sure if anyone else was having issues with x17's again


----------



## mx500torid (May 31, 2015)

I have the same problem with some of my AMD cards. I just restart the comp and it goes to the checkpoint and folds away. The 290x dont seem to do it but everyone of the rest did. 280x, 7950, 7850, 7770. I tried everything I could think of but nothing helped so i just live with it. I just keep afterburner up and if i see the gpu below 40c I know its not working.


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2015)

revin said:


> I've looked everywhere for any F@H log, nothing found in any dir. It was a fresh install so not sure what happend.
> The 45% is after I exit the F@H and restarted is what it had started at, so I believe i've been lucky and have kept the same WU at least on this last run.
> Curious as why the CPU OC would be involved as it's always been the same, and I'm not using the CPU to fold just GPU Slot, it's just that somehow the F@H client is hungup ang using 30+% CPU.
> 
> All is normal after restarting the F@H client, at least for a few days lol.............. Just wasn't sure if anyone else was having issues with x17's again


I meant the GPU OC. The Appdata is a hidden folder. Sorry should have mentioned that.


----------



## revin (May 31, 2015)

I'm stumped !?? No F@H log on my drive, hidden or not
What is the name of it. ie.......stanedu.log, fold.log   ect..
Anyway so far so good got 62 WU's added WOOT WOOT
As long as I can keep getting any WU's finished   to Dean

Thank's team,

EDIT : Any idea why my viewer dont show ? Would AB on screen affect the new core ?
ALSO WHY is my PPD down so low now, even finishing WU's early aprox 25k on the 7950 ??


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2015)

revin said:


> I'm stumped !?? No F@H log on my drive, hidden or not
> What is the name of it. ie.......stanedu.log, fold.log   ect..
> Anyway so far so good got 62 WU's added WOOT WOOT
> As long as I can keep getting any WU's finished   to Dean
> ...


C:\Users\_yourusername_\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient log.txt


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 31, 2015)

I'm sorry, I've been watching this for several days and it only now occurred to me that HFM.net will show you your log.


----------



## revin (May 31, 2015)

Finally found it ....all in ProgramData folder, below both Program Files , X86, strange but kool.....

I still never figured out how to change the HFM viewer from overclockers.net to my setup.............

*EDIT* Looking thru the HFM log, it has a ton of entrys not found, like those that should be in AppDat Roaming, and config's ect...
Next finished WU I'd better try to do another F@H install and see if it gets corrected.


----------



## revin (May 31, 2015)

Ok seem's that 7.4.4 default Dir for Data is ProgramData, so doing a new install to differant folder.


----------



## revin (May 31, 2015)

Got a fresh coustom install with choosing proper AppData folder.
Freaking amaizing thing b4 aprox 25-30k







 This will get a Big boost to Dean !!


----------



## Arjai (Jul 28, 2015)

I am having a strange issue, to me.

My 7850 works great, then stops. It finishes the job, sends it then, does it's "cleaning up" then, nothing.

I have to reboot to have it fold again by sending a new WU. I am not around, or sleeping, when this happens and then I notice it not folding, hours and hours later. Today I looked at it and it had stopped 22 hours ago!!

When I first set this up to fold, it was fine but, in the last week, or two, it has not downloaded new work, until I reboot!

Anyone have a fix for this FAH newbie? Google says...

Nada, same with Bing.

I did however learn there is a client type - advanced!!

Probably won't help me! But it looks cool!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I am having a strange issue, to me.
> 
> My 7850 works great, then stops. It finishes the job, sends it then, does it's "cleaning up" then, nothing.
> 
> ...


We need to see your log.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't have a appdata/roaming/fah.log, thingy.
The current log from the Advanced View, was reset when I rebooted, to get more work.

Basically, what the Adv viewer log said...Cleaning up.

Then sat idle for 22 hours, this last time. I know my little HotSpot is iffy, sometimes. Will the Client stop trying to get work, if it can't connect, immediately?



OK, separate question. I opened a new slot for the CPU. Now my GPU is only running at 65% load.

Before, I had dropped crunching on one core, to let the Client have it. 

However, even running 65% with the core running 100% the PPD indicator is jumping around between 79thou and 81thou...Perhaps 46% more? 

The CPU started at 13 days, and now is at 16 hours, ETA. Is that OK, 16 hours? seems ok-ish to me. CPU temps are 95c and 83C. Kinda high but, in the safe zone, I believe.

Anybody think this is the wrong thing to do, am I pushing the e8600 too far?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 28, 2015)

It's been a while for me, but I think you can just highlight and copy the contents of the log and then paste them here in a spoiler - to save space.  I want to see what the log says from the time the client starts until after cleanup.  Is there something that has changed with your system in the last week?
Do you have to reboot, or will restarting the client work?
It's our opinion that running F@H on a CPU is not worth it, especially not a dual core.  You won't get 46% more.  Most likely, your total PPD will fall, because your QRB for your GPU WU's will be lower.  If you were to do anything, run WCG on 50% CPU's.  If you're trying to run WCG, F@H CPU and F@H GPU, you'll end up getting lower PPD for both WCG and F@H.  (you need to delete the CPU slot, otherwise it will grab work every time you start the client)


----------



## mstenholm (Jul 28, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I am having a strange issue, to me.
> 
> My 7850 works great, then stops. It finishes the job, sends it then, does it's "cleaning up" then, nothing.
> 
> ...


Same thing happend to me twice the past few days...nothing in the the log indicating a fault. My other GPU soldiered on both times.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 28, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's been a while for me, but I think you can just highlight and copy the contents of the log and then paste them here in a spoiler - to save space.  I want to see what the log says from the time the client starts until after cleanup.  Is there something that has changed with your system in the last week?
> Do you have to reboot, or will restarting the client work?
> It's our opinion that running F@H on a CPU is not worth it, especially not a dual core.  You won't get 46% more.  Most likely, your total PPD will fall, because your QRB for your GPU WU's will be lower.  If you were to do anything, run WCG on 50% CPU's.  If you're trying to run WCG, F@H CPU and F@H GPU, you'll end up getting lower PPD for both WCG and F@H.  (you need to delete the CPU slot, otherwise it will grab work every time you start the client)


Thanks, PPD estimator kept falling after I made that post. Dumped the CPU slot and temps are falling and GPU is back to 95%!

If I am around, or awake, in ...7 hours 11 minutes, I will post my log. Otherwise it might be morning before I get around to it.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 28, 2015)

@Arjai - Sometimes the newer WU's cause things to go haywire.
It's been awhile since I folded with my 7850, but here's what I did when things got flaky.

1. If you are overclocked, back it off to stock settings.
2. If you have recently upgraded the drivers, roll them back to the previous version.
3. Your temps are falling so that should be OK. Otherwise raise the fan speed.

Best advice came from BlueBumblebee, we need to see the logs.  
Good luck.  Hope it already is working by tomorrow.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 29, 2015)

Spoiler: log



18:39:13:FS00:Shutting core down
18:39:13:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150614-125318.xml'
18:39:13:Saving configuration to config.xml
18:39:13:<config>
18:39:13:  <!-- Folding Core -->
18:39:13:  <core-priority v='low'/>
18:39:13:
18:39:13:  <!-- Network -->
18:39:13:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
18:39:13:
18:39:13:  <!-- Slot Control -->
18:39:13:  <power v='full'/>
18:39:13:
18:39:13:  <!-- User Information -->
18:39:13:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
18:39:13:  <team v='50711'/>
18:39:13:  <user v='Arjai'/>
18:39:13:
18:39:13:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
18:39:13:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
18:39:13:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
18:39:13:  </slot>
18:39:13:</config>
18:39:17:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)
18:39:17:WARNING:WU01:Slot ID 0 no longer exists and there are no other matching slots, dumping
18:39:17:WU01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND errorUMPED project:10424 run:44628 clone:1 gen:2 core:0xa4 unit:0x000000090a3b1e734cd0336fe0facaf5
18:39:18:WU01:Connecting to 171.64.65.79:8080
18:39:18:WU01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
18:39:19:WU01:Cleaning up
18:39:24:Removing old file 'configs/config-20150615-030424.xml'
18:39:24:Saving configuration to config.xml
18:39:24:<config>
18:39:24:  <!-- Folding Core -->
18:39:24:  <core-priority v='low'/>
18:39:24:
18:39:24:  <!-- Network -->
18:39:24:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
18:39:24:
18:39:24:  <!-- Slot Control -->
18:39:24:  <power v='full'/>
18:39:24:
18:39:24:  <!-- User Information -->
18:39:24:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
18:39:24:  <team v='50711'/>
18:39:24:  <user v='Arjai'/>
18:39:24:
18:39:24:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
18:39:24:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
18:39:24:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
18:39:24:  </slot>
18:39:24:</config>
18:41:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
18:45:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
18:50:45:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
18:55:29:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
19:00:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
19:04:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
19:09:44:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
19:14:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
19:19:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
19:24:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
19:29:25:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
19:34:17:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
19:39:05:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
19:43:57:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
19:48:45:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
19:53:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
19:58:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
20:03:09:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
20:07:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
20:12:41:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
20:17:27:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
20:22:14:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
20:27:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
20:31:46:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
20:36:33:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
20:41:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
20:46:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
20:50:53:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
20:55:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
******************************* Date: 2015-07-28 *******************************
21:00:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
21:05:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
21:10:03:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
21:14:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
21:19:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
21:24:27:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
21:29:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
21:34:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
21:38:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
21:43:40:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
21:48:27:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
21:53:15:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
21:58:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
22:03:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
22:07:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
22:12:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
22:17:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
22:22:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
22:26:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
22:31:46:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
22:36:34:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
22:41:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
22:46:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
22:50:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
22:55:46:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
23:00:35:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
23:05:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
23:10:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
23:15:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
23:19:49:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
23:24:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
23:29:25:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
23:29:28:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
23:29:31:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
23:29:31:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0itcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7800 Series] from 171.67.108.52
23:29:31:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
23:29:33:WU01:FS01ownloading 1.52MiB
23:34:15:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
23:34:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
23:34:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
23:34:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
23:34:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
23:34:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
23:34:22:WU00:FS01:0x17:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
23:34:22:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
23:34:22:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:349 clone:4 gen:392 core:0x17 unit:0x000002486652edc45399e3cbe8e8af9f
23:34:23:WU00:FS01:Uploading 8.37MiB to 171.67.108.52
23:34:23:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
23:34:33:WU00:FS01:Upload 0.75%
23:34:47:WU00:FS01:Upload 1.49%
23:35:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 2.24%
23:35:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 2.99%
23:35:32:WU00:FS01:Upload 3.73%
23:35:50:WU00:FS01:Upload 4.48%
23:36:08:WU00:FS01:Upload 5.23%
23:36:22:WU00:FS01:Upload 5.97%
23:36:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 6.72%
23:36:51:WU00:FS01:Upload 7.47%
23:37:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 8.21%
23:37:22:WU00:FS01:Upload 8.96%
23:37:39:WU00:FS01:Upload 9.71%
23:38:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 10.45%
23:38:19:WU00:FS01:Upload 11.20%
23:38:34:WU00:FS01:Upload 11.95%
23:38:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 12.69%
23:39:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 13.44%
23:39:19:WU00:FS01:Upload 14.19%
23:39:33:WU00:FS01:Upload 14.93%
23:39:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 15.68%
23:40:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 16.43%
23:40:20:WU00:FS01:Upload 17.17%
23:40:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 17.92%
23:40:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 18.67%
23:41:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 19.41%
23:41:31:WU00:FS01:Upload 20.16%
23:41:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 20.90%
23:42:08:WU00:FS01:Upload 21.65%
23:42:31:WU00:FS01:Upload 22.40%
23:43:02:WU00:FS01:Upload 23.14%
23:43:16:WU00:FS01:Upload 23.89%
23:43:31:WU00:FS01:Upload 24.64%
23:43:45:WU00:FS01:Upload 25.38%
23:44:02:WU00:FS01:Upload 26.13%
23:44:20:WU00:FS01:Upload 26.88%
23:44:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 27.62%
23:44:51:WU00:FS01:Upload 28.37%
23:45:05:WU00:FS01:Upload 29.12%
23:45:20:WU00:FS01:Upload 29.86%
23:45:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 30.61%
23:45:50:WU00:FS01:Upload 31.36%
23:46:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 32.10%
23:46:19:WU00:FS01:Upload 32.85%
23:46:34:WU00:FS01:Upload 33.60%
23:46:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 34.34%
23:47:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 35.09%
23:47:18:WU00:FS01:Upload 35.84%
23:47:32:WU00:FS01:Upload 36.58%
23:47:45:WU00:FS01:Upload 37.33%
23:48:00:WU00:FS01:Upload 38.08%
23:48:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 38.82%
23:48:27:WU00:FS01:Upload 39.57%
23:48:40:WU00:FS01:Upload 40.32%
23:48:53:WU00:FS01:Upload 41.06%
23:49:06:WU00:FS01:Upload 41.81%
23:49:19:WU00:FS01:Upload 42.56%
23:49:32:WU00:FS01:Upload 43.30%
23:49:45:WU00:FS01:Upload 44.05%
23:49:59:WU00:FS01:Upload 44.80%
23:50:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 45.54%
23:50:26:WU00:FS01:Upload 46.29%
23:50:40:WU00:FS01:Upload 47.04%
23:50:54:WU00:FS01:Upload 47.78%
23:51:07:WU00:FS01:Upload 48.53%
23:51:21:WU00:FS01:Upload 49.28%
23:51:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 50.02%
23:51:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 50.77%
23:52:02:WU00:FS01:Upload 51.52%
23:52:16:WU00:FS01:Upload 52.26%
23:52:28:WU00:FS01:Upload 53.01%
23:52:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 53.76%
23:52:55:WU00:FS01:Upload 54.50%
23:53:09:WU00:FS01:Upload 55.25%
23:53:22:WU00:FS01:Upload 56.00%
23:53:36:WU00:FS01:Upload 56.74%
23:53:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 57.49%
23:54:03:WU00:FS01:Upload 58.23%
23:54:16:WU00:FS01:Upload 58.98%
23:54:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 59.73%
23:54:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 60.47%
23:54:57:WU00:FS01:Upload 61.22%
23:55:10:WU00:FS01:Upload 61.97%
23:55:23:WU00:FS01:Upload 62.71%
23:55:37:WU00:FS01:Upload 63.46%
23:55:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 64.21%
23:56:01:WU00:FS01:Upload 64.95%
23:56:14:WU00:FS01:Upload 65.70%
23:56:26:WU00:FS01:Upload 66.45%
23:56:38:WU00:FS01:Upload 67.19%
23:56:52:WU00:FS01:Upload 67.94%
23:57:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 68.69%
23:57:17:WU00:FS01:Upload 69.43%
23:57:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 70.18%
23:57:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 70.93%
23:57:56:WU00:FS01:Upload 71.67%
23:58:09:WU00:FS01:Upload 72.42%
23:58:22:WU00:FS01:Upload 73.17%
23:58:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 73.91%
23:58:47:WU00:FS01:Upload 74.66%
23:59:01:WU00:FS01:Upload 75.41%
23:59:14:WU00:FS01:Upload 76.15%
23:59:28:WU00:FS01:Upload 76.90%
23:59:42:WU00:FS01:Upload 77.65%
23:59:58:WU00:FS01:Upload 78.39%
00:00:13:WU00:FS01:Upload 79.14%
00:00:27:WU00:FS01:Upload 79.89%
00:00:40:WU00:FS01:Upload 80.63%
00:00:53:WU00:FS01:Upload 81.38%
00:01:07:WU00:FS01:Upload 82.13%
00:01:21:WU00:FS01:Upload 82.87%
00:01:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 83.62%
00:01:48:WU00:FS01:Upload 84.37%
00:02:08:WU00:FS01:Upload 85.11%
00:02:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 85.86%
00:02:37:WU00:FS01:Upload 86.61%
00:02:50:WU00:FS01:Upload 87.35%
00:03:03:WU00:FS01:Upload 88.10%
00:03:15:WU00:FS01:Upload 88.85%
00:03:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 89.59%
00:03:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 90.34%
00:03:56:WU00:FS01:Upload 91.09%
00:04:09:WU00:FS01:Upload 91.83%
00:04:23:WU00:FS01:Upload 92.58%
00:04:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 93.33%
00:04:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 94.07%
00:05:02:WU00:FS01:Upload 94.82%
00:05:15:WU00:FS01:Upload 95.57%
00:05:35:WU00:FS01:Upload 96.31%
00:05:49:WU00:FS01:Upload 97.06%
00:06:03:WU00:FS01:Upload 97.80%
00:06:17:WU00:FS01:Upload 98.55%
00:06:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 99.30%
00:06:43:WU00:FS01:Upload 100.00%
00:06:48:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
00:06:48:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
00:06:48:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 19889.00 points
00:06:48:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 29, 2015)

And then nothing?   23:29:33:WU01:FS01ownloading 1.52MiB means it's trying to download, appears to be assigned a WU, but then nothing.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 4, 2015)

OK, so, it seems to work for about three WU's in a row, then get's stuck. Looks like I will just have to keep an eye on it.

Also, noticed today, the GPU load has dropped to 64% from 90-95% on WU's.

The only thing I changed was, in CCC, Video Quality, De-noise and Mosquito Noise, moved them down to 44 and 30. I read that all they really do is drop the frame rates, when turned up, or even at defaulted settings.

I don't think that would have changed the GPU Load!?!

Also, I clicked GPU up-scaling, a few flickers and nothing changed, Button unchecked itself, I assume that means it is not necessary to be on with my goofy monitor.

Nothing else changed. However, GPU Load has slowed TPF to over 12 minutes!! 12:55 to be exact! Normally this is under 5 minutes, 5:40 being the longest I have seen, since this!!

What gives? Are some jobs just slow? I don't get it.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 4, 2015)

Arjai said:


> What gives? Are some jobs just slow? I don't get it.



Yes, there are differences.  On my GTX 960, some frames take 5 minutes, others take 10 minutes.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 8, 2015)

Hi , my client went all the way to 99.00%,then started second WU and works on that one. It's already at 22%. When I change "Folding power" to "full" it goes back to first WU, works from 99.00% to 99.99% and that's it. After I switch back to "medium" it switches to second WU again and appears to fold happily.

OK,so it gave up after a while at 99.99% and switched to 2nd WU. This is at log of 1st WU:


Spoiler: Log



14:16:35:WU01:FS00:Starting
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" "C:/Users/Sesto Elemento/AppData/Roaming/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/Core_a4.fah/FahCore_a4.exe" -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 5796 -checkpoint 19 -np 2
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:Started FahCore on PID 5428
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:Core PID:3320
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:FahCore 0xa4 started
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:*------------------------------*
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@Home Gromacs GB Core
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Version 2.27 (Dec. 15, 2010)
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4reparing to commence simulation
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Looking at optimizations...
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Files status OK
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Expanded 2297605 -> 3267416 (decompressed 142.2 percent)
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=2297605 data_size=3267416, decompressed_data_size=3267416 diff=0
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:- Digital signature verified
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4roject: 7520 (Run 35, Clone 12, Gen 64)
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Assembly optimizations on if available.
14:16:36:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Entering M.D.
14:16:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Using Gromacs checkpoints
14:16:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Mapping NT from 2 to 2
14:16:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Resuming from checkpoint
14:16:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.log
14:16:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.trr
14:16:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.xtc
14:16:42:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Verified 01/wudata_01.edr
14:16:43:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 494860 out of 500000 steps  (98%)
14:17:08:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Completed 495000 out of 500000 steps  (99%)
14:22:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Client no longer detected. Shutting down core
14:22:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:
14:22:27:WU01:FS00:0xa4:Folding@home Core Shutdown: CLIENT_DIED
14:22:27:WU01:FS00:FahCore returned: INTERRUPTED (102 = 0x66)


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2015)

I don't understand the "second WU".  When the client hits 99%, it downloads the NEXT WU.  Any chance you can give us a screen shot?
I appreciate you trying to Fold with your system, but most of us would think that your system is better suited for WCG.  Folding is now best done on GPU's. We have a team here for that and many of us are on both teams, as both F@H and WCG are Distributed Computing projects.
Here's the WCG team: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/forums/world-community-grid-wcg.68/
Here's where to download the WCG client:  http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/reg/viewRegister.do?teamID=S8TLJ6TFV1


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 8, 2015)

Just noticed there's "Collection Server" 0,0,0,0   







I never had 2 WU in "Work Queue" before.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 8, 2015)

It shouldn't do that.  It appears that you have a stuck WU.  Try pausing the WU it's on and clicking "finish" on the 99% WU.


----------



## Laughing_Beast (Aug 8, 2015)

Well, dunno what happened but it seems to be ok now, showing only one WU. Thanks for help, @thebluebumblebee


thebluebumblebee said:


> ...most of us would think that your system is better suited for WCG.  Folding is now best done on GPU's.



I got no idea about this, if it's so then I'll switch to crunching. I started to fold just coz it was first I noticed in here.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 11, 2015)

Weird I cannot get F@H to see my 970 on one of my comps. The problem surfaced in Ubuntu so after no luck getting it to see it I did a reformat and installed Win 7. Same thing. Tried fresh installs of F@H client but still no luck. Nvidia software seen it in Ubuntu 14.04, 14.10,  and 15.04 and Win 7 even ran benchmarks but F@H will not see it, 7.4.4 version. On forums I seen some had a missing gpu. txt file. I tried to place it in the F@H/app/data folder and still nothing. Ill move it to a different comp and try that later. Just a heads up for you guys hope it doesnt happen to you. Oh btw I got a x015 on a 970 today. When it rains it pours.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

WTF? Empty work server?

PS, that is Milla Jovovich.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 12, 2015)

both 290x are getting the same thing as you.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> both 290x are getting the same thing as you.


Is it just AMD cards?  Are we the only two? 

Is it just *your* cards doing this?


----------



## Arjai (Aug 12, 2015)

Spoiler: Log File copy, after reboot



*********************** Log Started 2015-08-12T13:56:06Z ***********************
13:56:06:************************* Folding@home Client *************************
13:56:06:      Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
13:56:06:    Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
13:56:06:       Author: Joseph Coffland <joseph@cauldrondevelopment.com>
13:56:06:         Args:
13:56:06:       Config: D:/FAH/config.xml
13:56:06:******************************** Build ********************************
13:56:06:      Version: 7.4.4
13:56:06:         Date: Mar 4 2014
13:56:06:         Time: 20:26:54
13:56:06:      SVN Rev: 4130
13:56:06:       Branch: fah/trunk/client
13:56:06:     Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
13:56:06:      Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
13:56:06:               /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
13:56:06:     Platform: win32 XP
13:56:06:         Bits: 32
13:56:06:         Mode: Release
13:56:06:******************************* System ********************************
13:56:06:          CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8600 @ 3.33GHz
13:56:06:       CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
13:56:06:         CPUs: 2
13:56:06:       Memory: 1.99GiB
13:56:06:  Free Memory: 1.11GiB
13:56:06:      Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
13:56:06:   OS Version: 6.1
13:56:06:  Has Battery: false
13:56:06:   On Battery: false
13:56:06:   UTC Offset: -5
13:56:06:          PID: 2356
13:56:06:          CWD: D:/FAH
13:56:06:           OS: Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1
13:56:06:      OS Arch: X86
13:56:06:         GPUs: 1
13:56:06:        GPU 0: ATI:5 Pitcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7800 Series]
13:56:06:         CUDA: Not detected
13:56:06:Win32 Service: false
13:56:06:***********************************************************************
13:56:06:<config>
13:56:06:  <!-- Folding Core -->
13:56:06:  <core-priority v='low'/>
13:56:06:
13:56:06:  <!-- Network -->
13:56:06:  <proxy v=':8080'/>
13:56:06:
13:56:06:  <!-- Slot Control -->
13:56:06:  <power v='full'/>
13:56:06:
13:56:06:  <!-- User Information -->
13:56:06:  <passkey v='********************************'/>
13:56:06:  <team v='50711'/>
13:56:06:  <user v='Arjai'/>
13:56:06:
13:56:06:  <!-- Folding Slots -->
13:56:06:  <slot id='1' type='GPU'>
13:56:06:    <client-type v='advanced'/>
13:56:06:  </slot>
13:56:06:</config>
13:56:06:Trying to access database...
13:56:08:Successfully acquired database lock
13:56:08:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0itcairn PRO [Radeon HD 7800 Series]
13:56:09:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
13:56:11:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
13:56:11:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
13:56:12:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
13:56:12:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:56:12:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
13:56:13:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
13:56:13:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
13:56:14:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
13:56:14:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:57:12:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
13:57:13:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
13:57:13:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
13:57:14:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
13:57:14:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
13:58:49:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
13:58:54:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
13:58:54:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
13:58:55:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
13:58:55:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
14:01:27:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
14:01:27:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
14:01:27:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
14:01:28:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
14:01:28:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
14:05:41:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
14:05:42:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
14:05:42:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
14:05:43:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
14:05:43:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
14:12:33:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
14:12:33:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.200:80': Empty work server assignment
14:12:33:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.204:80
14:12:34:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '171.67.108.204:80': Empty work server assignment
14:12:34:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment



Over 14 hours of Nothing!!

Is F@H usually this effed up?

I mean really, I have to reboot my comp, every third, or fourth, WU. Now, some server is down or, OUT of JOBS? To top it off, Folding Forums are talking about this and Folding Forums won't let me Register because, get this, the captcha picture won't load!!

WCG is Point, Click and forget.

I wanna Fold, I'm just wondering how much hassle I am gonna have to allot. I have a bunch of that already!!


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 12, 2015)

280x isnt getting anything either. Yea probably just my cards. . This sucks I got one 970 folding.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 13, 2015)

Finally got the other 970 folding again. The GPUS.txt file was empty and after reading forums about the same problem, I got lucky and went into the folding@home file and clicked on the FAHClient app and run as admin and the console started and updated the GPUs.txt file and the 970 came to life. Whew what a mess.


----------



## mx500torid (Aug 13, 2015)

WOOHOO!! Both 290x are folding!! Maybe Ill get a few points today.


----------



## Arjai (Aug 13, 2015)

mx500torid said:


> WOOHOO!! Both 290x are folding!! Maybe Ill get a few points today.


Really? Damn. My 7850 is still trying to download a job, from a different server, but, nothing!! For the past 3 + Hours!!

I'm going to reboot. Can't hurt, right?



Well, it WORKED!! I snagged a job!!
140.163.4.233 gave me one, downloaded it and is about to start running it!!

Waiting....GPU Load 0%....OK, Bam!

There it goes! Although this is gonna be one of the slow ones, 21 hours.


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 31, 2015)

Crap!  I restart my PC and I get and error.  "Option gpu-index has no default and is not set".   The normal array of tabs is completely missing when I open the Configuration tab.  So I rename the config file, go through the whole process of setting it up again and it tells me there is no GPU on my PC.    Running version 7.4.4.


----------



## hertz9753 (Aug 31, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> Crap!  I restart my PC and I get and error.  "Option gpu-index has no default and is not set".   The normal array of tabs is completely missing when I open the Configuration tab.  So I rename the config file, go through the whole process of setting it up again and it tells me there is no GPU on my PC.    Running version 7.4.4.



http://www.overclock.net/t/1568965/fah-client-no-available-gpus/0_20

Like that?


----------



## NastyHabits (Aug 31, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568965/fah-client-no-available-gpus/0_20
> 
> Like that?


Yes, like that.  I tried a simple reinstall, but still didn't see the GPU.  

I dug down in the link you provided and downloaded GPUS.tx.  I then copied it to ....\Username\appdata\roamin\fahclient.  I noticed the old one had zero bytes.  Voila!   It worked!  A huge THANKS to you @hertz9753


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 1, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> Yes, like that.  I tried a simple reinstall, but still didn't see the GPU.
> 
> I dug down in the link you provided and downloaded GPUS.tx.  I then copied it to ....\Username\appdata\roamin\fahclient.  I noticed the old one had zero bytes.  Voila!   It worked!  A huge THANKS to you @hertz9753


The empty GPU.txt file came to me as well some 10 days ago after a Windows 7 update. The funny thing is that my GTX 680 don't care and download a WU anyway. My 970´s on the other hand needed a helping hand.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 1, 2015)

And Pande Group has yet to fix the issue. We still have to manually copy & paste the GPU.txt file.


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 1, 2015)

Or start the console version and it updates the gpu.txt automatically. The copy still doesnt work for me. Sigh.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2015)

funny, I am running Win10 on Karen, my folding box. I just looked for GPU.tx. Don't have it. My FAHClient is actually in my "Program Files", not in the "Roaming" file.

My problem is not the same though. Mine stems from the FAHControl not getting new WU's after, about, three jobs. So, about every 21+ hours, I have to reboot the box to get more work. It was the same a couple weeks ago, when it was on Win7. 

I am pretty sure this is not the way it should work. I am a bit of a newbie to this and, understand there will be times FAH will goof things up and will need my attention. OK but, I also know that what is commonly happening to me is not normal. 

I am hoping this is not as perplexing for you guys, as it is for me.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 8, 2015)

@Arjai , your problems, and other's similar problems are the reason that F@H numbers are falling, IMHO.  Do those running BOINC have such troubles?  TPU used to have 50 daily Folders, now it's under 20.  I'm not Folding because of the puny numbers I get for the electricity used, and the fact that it's still too warm.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 8, 2015)

I am committed to Folding. As I am to WCG! I knew coming in this was going to require some maintenance. But, seems every day I have to reboot that Box! WTF? I am going to try Standford's Blog again. Maybe it will let me join, this time.

There must be a solution to this, I know everyone is not constantly rebooting for new work.


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 8, 2015)

Apart from the weirdness with the new Core 21 units, I haven't had any issues.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 19, 2015)

Ok, so, I still have to reboot, but less often, as of late(went a whole 6 days, this last run).

Now though, I seem to be caught in an endeless loop. One of the x21 jobs finished around 2 this morning. Since then, up to a few minutes ago when I shut it down, it has been uploading to 34-46% then failing and starting over. I rebooted and it started doing it all over, again!

So here lies my question. Would it do any good to uninstall the Client and try a fresh install? In that vien, where can I find my passkey? I can't seem to find the link to it.

Thanks, I hope you all can riddle me that, Haaahaaahaaa!


----------



## mx500torid (Sep 19, 2015)

Passkey gets sent to your email try looking there.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2015)

OK, I already have one, and, should I uninstall and reinstall? THEN, where do I find my passkey?


----------



## agent00skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Arjai said:


> OK, I already have one, and, should I uninstall and reinstall? THEN, where do I find my passkey?



If you already have an install with a passkey, then you can also get it from the config.xml file in the FAHClient folder. Defaults are ProgramData or AppData/Roaming.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2015)

I uninstalled it. Now where is the passkey? Isn't there a site I can log into? If I remember, that's what I did when I input the key, this time. I tried Folding on my Laptop, last year, found and used the same passkey when I got my desktops back and got this 7850. Now, I don't remember where I got my passkey.

? config file is gone!


----------



## Norton (Sep 20, 2015)

Arjai said:


> I uninstalled it. Now where is the passkey? Isn't there a site I can log into? If I remember, that's what I did when I input the key, this time. I tried Folding on my Laptop, last year, found and used the same passkey when I got my desktops back and got this 7850. Now, I don't remember where I got my passkey.
> 
> ? config file is gone!



They send it to you via email iirc. Shouldn't be an issue if you lose it- just request another.


----------



## Arjai (Sep 20, 2015)

OK GOT IT!!

googled FAH passkey

Got to the FAQ

Linked to Passkey

Gives you your key basedon email address

typed it in, wallah! my passkey!!


----------



## Arjai (Oct 12, 2015)

BTW, WIN10 has been running for the past few weeks, without a hitch!! OpenCL, consistent runs...Although I did take about ten days off, WiFi issues, it started right back up, took a day to spool up and two days to get a slice back.

Knock on wood, but really, Win10 has been easy peasy.



Also, just wondering, I have no idea. If I were to nab a second Gpu, say a cheap Radeon 5000.

Can I just throw it in a free slot and FAH will see it and work it, without a bridge? Or, would I need another 7000 series, or newer, to have it worth doing?

It won't be until December, if I get another going but, I am interested in these particulars.

7000, or newer
Do I need Crossfire for FAH to work?


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 12, 2015)

Arjai said:


> BTW, WIN10 has been running for the past few weeks, without a hitch!! OpenCL, consistent runs...Although I did take about ten days off, WiFi issues, it started right back up, took a day to spool up and two days to get a slice back.
> 
> Knock on wood, but really, Win10 has been easy peasy.
> 
> ...



1.  I've been using Windows 10 for quite a while now.  No issues.
2.  I vote for a 7000 series or newer.
3.  You don't need Crossfire for F@H.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2015)

NastyHabits said:


> 1.  I've been using Windows 10 for quite a while now.  No issues.
> 2.  I vote for a 7000 series or newer.
> 3.  You don't need Crossfire for F@H.


Thanks!!

I knew someone could answer!! I appreciate it @NastyHabits !!

Now I just need to keep an eye out for something I can afford!

Also, if I may, I'd like to ask what would be the best folder while still being efficient.

It also has to be an AMG, right? Or, can I toss a Nvidea in with my 7850? Or is that too much to ask?

I know there are some 970's out there, still, that people are unloading, in order to finance a 980. I wouldn't mind folding on one, if it's feasible to run both on the same MB.

Otherwise another AMG, say maybe a 270 or 280, for a good price? Would they outpace my 7850?

I'm sure I could list a few more questions but, these, I think will point me in the correct direction, for now.

Thanks, in advance!

​


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 13, 2015)

The 2xx's can't fold anymore.


----------



## NastyHabits (Oct 13, 2015)

@Arjai --  I'm running a GTX 960 in the weak little PC I have listed in my sig.  I have a somewhat unique situation that prompted to me build it.  I wanted the most PPD I could get and not raise my electric bill to "Stage 3".  My setup uses about as much juice as a light bulb.  The only thing wrong with AM1 motherboards is while they have a full length PCIe slot, it's only x4 not x16.  I lose about 10-15%.  I average around 115K to 120K PPD instead of 140-150.  Even so, it blows the doors off my 7850 (the PC in my system specs). 

All that said, it seems to me that the GTX 970 hits all the right points both in terms of initial cost and PPD per watt.  It's just that I can get more PPD per month from my weak little AM1 than if I used a 970 or better which I'd have to shutdown 1 or 2 weeks per month to keep my utility bill in check.  (Damn smartmeters and tiered pricing!)


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 13, 2015)

I can't post pictures here with out a URL.

My emachine has a GTX 960 in it.  That is the same rig that Buck called an Octopus.  It has been updated with a dual core AMD, 6 GB's of memory and cleaned up a bit.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 13, 2015)

Um, well. What I was asking...It's Karen, in my specs, a Core2Duo. I have the 7850 in her and was wondering if I could toss a 970 in there, with it.

Would FAH recognize it, as well as the 7850? Would they not play nice together? Not sure if I would need to even use an extra driver if it's just folding and not outputting Video...Or...

Can I have an AMD driver, for the 7850, and a NVidea Driver, for a 960, or 970, work together on the same computer?

Sounds unlikely, to me. But, so does water cooling your phone, and that exists!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 13, 2015)

hertz9753 said:


> It has been updated with a dual core AMD


Swagger. LOL.


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 13, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Swagger. LOL.



http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753

You better start folding again.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 13, 2015)

Arjai said:


> work together on the same computer?


It's supposed to work, but the problem that I see, or think I see, is that your system is just too slow for a fast GPU like that.  CPU speed affects the high end Nvidia GPU's.  It would work, but you might not get the expected PPD.


hertz9753 said:


> The 2xx's can't fold anymore.


I think he's talking about the 270/270X/280/280X GPU's, which of course Fold.
The GTX-970/980 are the best value Folders, all things considered.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 14, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> It's supposed to work, but the problem that I see, or think I see, is that your system is just too slow for a fast GPU like that.  CPU speed affects the high end Nvidia GPU's.  It would work, but you might not get the expected PPD.
> 
> I think he's talking about the 270/270X/280/280X GPU's, which of course Fold.
> The GTX-970/980 are the best value Folders, all things considered.



The e8600 is clocking at over 3GHz. Is that really too slow? for a 970? Even so, it's got to be a bit better than the 7850 generation at Folding.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2015)

Arjai said:


> The e8600 is clocking at over 3GHz. Is that really too slow? for a 970? Even so, it's got to be a bit better than the 7850 generation at Folding.


I don't _know_, but I expect it would be.  Also, I only see one PCI-e slot on that MSI G31M motherboard???????


----------



## hertz9753 (Oct 14, 2015)

Bruce I won't quote you but NVIDIA 2xx can't fold anymore.


----------



## Arjai (Oct 15, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I don't _know_, but I expect it would be.  Also, I only see one PCI-e slot on that MSI G31M motherboard???????


 
I haven't opened it up recently...I think you may be right! I do have the Mad Cruncher to play with, perhaps I can drop one in there. BTW Folding works in Linux, right? I don't see why not but, I also haven't seen anybody mention it.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 15, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Folding works in Linux, right?


It takes some work.  I got it to work much easier than in the link that follows, but things change all the time.  It also works with AMD cards.
F@H Ubuntu 14.10 install for Nvidia GPU's


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2015)

So after 5 weeks away I fired up my 2xGTX970s today. The first WU completed fine as usual but then a 9643 hit me and I got Core_outdated (core_21) and then nothing. The other GPU is now 40% in as 10 hour 9206 unit so deleting the core and hoping to get a newer version is 6 hours away. I deleted the work folder and got another 9206 AND the same Core_outdated message. How can I work on one 9206 unit on one GPU but not on the other? I'm not really looking for solutions from you guys but more for other people's experineces. I will complete the one running, delete the core and then a newer version of core_21 will download automaticly.  BTW good to be back from Africa and the malaria I contracted and the AK47s shooting on us (two colleauges now kidnapped!).


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 1, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> BTW good to be back from Africa and the malaria I contracted and the AK47s shooting on us (two colleauges now kidnapped!).



Sorry you got Malaria, but really glad you weren't shot (or worse)!


----------



## Norton (Nov 1, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> BTW good to be back from Africa and the malaria I contracted and the AK47s shooting on us (two colleauges now kidnapped!).




Welcome back- hope you feel better soon and your colleauges are returned unharmed!


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 1, 2015)

Norton said:


> Welcome back- hope you feel better soon and your colleauges are returned unharmed!


The malaria is gone, I think. Yes I sure hope that they have a short stay in the jungle.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 5, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> (two colleauges now kidnapped!).


They got released this morning  . I don't cry often but I did when I heard. FUCK NIGERIA.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2015)

That's VERY good to hear.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 5, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> I don't cry often but I did when I heard.


I think you might have had a case of survivor's guilt, and those tears were a release from that.  Would your wife say that you've been grumpy and irritable since you've gotten back? (  or more so than normal)  Have you had trouble sleeping?  I don't mean for you to answer these questions here, just to yourself.


----------



## NastyHabits (Nov 5, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> They got released this morning  . I don't cry often but I did when I heard. FUCK NIGERIA.



That is some truly great news!  I'm very happy for all involved.


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 18, 2015)

How high capacity PSU would you guys suggest for a 3 card folding machine?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2015)

depends on the cards


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 18, 2015)

Don't have any plans. Whatever I can dig up.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2015)

If you're looking for a "one size fits all", then I'd suggest a 1000-1200W PSU.  But if you're thinking of something like 3X GTX 970's, they are under 250W (IIRC both Buck and Justin reported them using 140W Folding), so even something as small as an 850W unit should be enough.  The big thing, IMHO, is to make sure that the PSU comes with enough native PCI-e power connections.  BTW, be careful with be Quiet! PSU's.  I saw where some of them have more PCI-e power connectors than they can power. (Dark Power Pro 11)


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Don't have any plans. Whatever I can dig up.


As a quick rule of thumb, keep a look out for PCIe power pins. That should give you an idea of the maximum a card will use. Each type of connector is rated to provide up to a certain wattage.
4-pin PCIe = ~150w
3-pin PCIe = ~75w
PCIe slot = ~75w

Just add up the connectors a card has and it should give you a decent idea of what to expect (actual usage will be considerably less).

For example, bluebumblebee said the GTX 970s are under 250w. If I pull an image of a reference GTX 970..


>


..I can see it has two 6-pin PCIe power connectors (75w each) plus the power that the PCIe bus itself provides (also 75w) = 75 + 75 + 75 = 225w


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 18, 2015)

So what do you think:
ASRock FM2A88X Extreme6+
A8-7600
1*4GB stick of RAM
SanDisk Z400s 128 GB
Corsair RMi 1000W
Thermaltake Suppressor F31


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 18, 2015)

I personally have no idea, but I would be hesitant to use that CPU (dual core, cough, cough) with 3 Nvidia GPU's.  AMD's?  Most likely no problem.


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 23, 2015)

https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=28319






Take your advanced  flags off to stay away from the problems with 0x21 wu. This is only for Maxwell.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 2, 2015)

Any version of Windows that's better to use for dedicated folding machine?


----------



## The Foldinator (Dec 2, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Any version of Windows that's better to use for dedicated folding machine?


Win7 is IMHO fastest(easiest/better) that i have tested in regards to "GPU" Folding..
CPU Folding IIRC is still linux the fastest (might be 2/3% faster for GPU's as i was told.. did not test this to the fully as i am not a BIG fan of linux.

Good luck with it mate..


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2015)

agent00skid said:


> Any version of Windows that's better to use for dedicated folding machine?


Linux provides better performance, but is more difficult to set-up. I do not believe there is and AMD supported driver for linux....???


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 3, 2015)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Linux provides better performance, but is more difficult to set-up. I do not believe there is and AMD supported driver for linux....???


@agent00skid got it working on AMD.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 3, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> @agent00skid got it working on AMD.


Was there a production boost for AMD in Linux VS Windoz?


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 4, 2015)

Core 21 was terrible. Think Core 17 was decent.

Last bits for the folding machine is arriving today. Have plans for the weekend, but can do some testing next week.


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 7, 2015)

Went to cabin this last week. Watching my ppd take a nose dive but nothing i could do. Back now. 2 of my AMD rigs were down. Noticed that the 2 that were down had no flags while the remaining one had advanced flag set. So added advanced flag and both are back up to speed. So for any AMD guys getting no work this might be your answer.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 23, 2015)

Ok guys, need a bit of advice in core setup. When I'm back to work from the holiday break I'll be switching all CPU cores to crunching. Is it still 1 core per GPU for folding, or should I dedicate 2 per GPU?


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 23, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Ok guys, need a bit of advice in core setup. When I'm back to work from the holiday break I'll be switching all CPU cores to crunching. Is it still 1 core per GPU for folding, or should I dedicate 2 per GPU?


The happy days of GPU crunching ended  some time ago. Now its plain CPU. Btw nice job you are doing in the folding section. Your CPUs are most welcome here.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 23, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> Is it still 1 core per GPU for folding, or should I dedicate 2 per GPU?


As far as I know, it's "as needed"  Faster GPU's on slower CPU's require more threads.  You'll just have to experiment.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 24, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> The happy days of GPU crunching ended  some time ago. Now its plain CPU. Btw nice job you are doing in the folding section. Your CPUs are most welcome here.


I'm moving the CPU cores to crunching and the GPUs will be folding so I was asking how many CPU cores I need to dedicate to each GPU for folding so I can allocate the rest to crunching.



thebluebumblebee said:


> As far as I know, it's "as needed"  Faster GPU's on slower CPU's require more threads.  You'll just have to experiment.


Alright I'll play with it. I have fast GPUs crunching but the machines running GPUs for folding are Haswell-E.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 24, 2015)

PP Mguire said:


> I'm moving the CPU cores to crunching and the GPUs will be folding so I was asking how many CPU cores I need to dedicate to each GPU for folding so I can allocate the rest to crunching.
> 
> 
> Alright I'll play with it. I have fast GPUs crunching but the machines running GPUs for folding are Haswell-E.


Right, I misunderstood you. Core21 units uses less than one core. Core18 uses one. If you use the rig when its folding leave a core for that as well.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 24, 2015)

mstenholm said:


> Right, I misunderstood you. Core21 units uses less than one core. Core18 uses one. If you use the rig when its folding leave a core for that as well.


Alright thanks. These are dedicated machines for the most part.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 24, 2015)

Okay, so, thanks to the awesome donation from @Random Murderer , the amazing continued support for ole uncle @Kreij and the amazing work that our WCG captian @Norton does, I won a pair of frigging awesome HD6950's modded to 6970's!!!!!!!

Now then, I have an Asus P5Q-E board that I got some time ago from the awesome @theonedub , an ole Q6600 SLACR chip, 4 gigs of DDR2 and these sweet pair of HD6950(70)'s. 

Now, what does everyone figure these cards will produce in daily PPD? 

I am planning on putting these puppies to work for the Folding team and just wondering what I could expect in PPD. 

Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2015)

stinger608 said:


> Now, what does everyone figure these cards* will produce* in daily PPD?


They will keep the room warm but pre-GCN/anything older than a Radeon 7750 don't really output too much in ppd....


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 25, 2015)

Well dang, that kind of sucks.


----------



## Gunslinger. (Feb 23, 2016)

riser cables / GPU rack questions

Looking for recommended PCI-E riser cables in order to run 4x air cooled 3 slot cards on a RVE board and I figured you gents would know what to use and what not to use.



Thank you for your time.  


Also if there are any pre-made racks/stands for such a rig available let me know.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gunslinger. said:


> riser cables / GPU rack questions
> 
> Looking for recommended PCI-E riser cables in order to run 4x air cooled 3 slot cards on a RVE board and I figured you gents would know what to use and what not to use.
> 
> ...



I have never used them but I think @BUCK NASTY did.  I also know of a folder on OCN that used them.

Spotswood makes racks.

http://spotswoodcomputercases.com/wp/


----------



## Nordic (Feb 23, 2016)

Riser cables are pretty basic. Just make sure to get one with a molex power adapter included for added peace of mind and stability.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 23, 2016)

Not sure what "case" @BUCK NASTY  used, but here's a picture:
First pic's of 6x GTX 970 F@H rig


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 23, 2016)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1553383/...or-folding-farm-rackmount-floor-standing/0_20

That is the guy.  He was moving back to the US after his deployment and I have not heard from him.


----------



## Norton (Feb 23, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> *Not sure what "case" @BUCK NASTY  used*, but here's a picture:
> First pic's of 6x GTX 970 F@H rig



See this post 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/page-714#post-3199233

out of stock atm...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...e=diypc_ultimate_miner-_-11-353-033-_-Product


----------



## Gunslinger. (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks, I think I'll be able to whip something up from Lowe's/Home Depot for a rack.

Grabbed 4x PCI-E extenders off of Amazon, ready for some Futuremark now.  

The hard part will be getting the SLI bridges correct


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gunslinger. said:


> The hard part will be getting the SLI bridges correct




Shouldn't need SLi bridges if your planning on folding. Unless your just shooting for HUGE numbers on Futuremark.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 23, 2016)

Gunslinger. said:


> Thanks, I think I'll be able to whip something up from Lowe's/Home Depot for a rack.
> 
> Grabbed 4x PCI-E extenders off of Amazon, ready for some Futuremark now.
> 
> The hard part will be getting the SLI bridges correct



Which MB are you using?


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 23, 2016)

Never mind...


----------



## Gunslinger. (Feb 23, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Shouldn't need SLi bridges if your planning on folding. Unless your just shooting for HUGE numbers on Futuremark.



Futuremark it is for me.


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 26, 2016)

In folding you just disable the sli/xfire feature in nvidia/amd client


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 26, 2016)

DarthBaggins said:


> In folding you just disable the sli/xfire feature in nvidia/amd client



Actually you don't need to disable XFire when folding as F@H doesn't support XFire for folding but it will still use both cards as normal even with it enabled as that's how I had it running with 2 HD7850's F@H found both cards and set them up correctly as GPU Slot 0 and 1


----------



## DarthBaggins (Feb 26, 2016)

In my experience they run better with it disabled but that's just me I guess also if your running them in Linux definitely disable


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 16, 2016)

Anybody have any experience with Windows 10 and voltage control on GPUs?


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 17, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> Anybody have any experience with Windows 10 and voltage control on GPUs?



As far as I've seen you shouldn't have a problem in 10 if your card supports it then it'll work just use Trixx or whatever other 3rd party Overclocking program you have as your choice


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 18, 2016)

Asus GPUTweak 2 goes to shit, Trixx can't control voltage and Afterburner can't control anything.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 18, 2016)

agent00skid said:


> Asus GPUTweak 2 goes to shit, Trixx can't control voltage and Afterburner can't control anything.


I think that you have to live with the default voltage on your new Asus 280X. It was good enough for some OC if you remember to lower the RAM speed to 1500 MHz.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 18, 2016)

mstenholm said:


> I think that you have to live with the default voltage on your new Asus 280X. It was good enough for some OC if you remember to lower the RAM speed to 1500 MHz.



No problem there. But I find it a bit noisy, so I was hoping to experiment with undervolting at stock. 1070 isn't something to sneeze at.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 31, 2017)

@IcePick :


> I crunch/fold same time. 4790k stock. GTX 970 1442MHz.
> During folding my GPU will go from 1442MHz to 1164MHz but the load is the same.
> Why is my GPU downclocking? All my OC settings are BIOS modded so I only use afterburner for a fan profile.
> The temps are better when downclocked but it seems to be noticeably slower at folding.
> Anyone know why FAH is downclocking a GPU?


Is the card thermal throttling?  Some WU's run hotter than others, so what seems like good temps may not be when a different WU comes along.


----------



## Upgrayedd (May 31, 2017)

Mods, delete my other thread please. Sorry.

Max temp overnight was 72C. I do not believe it is thermal throttling. I'm just imagining something like a "Max performance mode" for Nvidia Inspector or the like is causing this. Can I add the FAH process to Nvidia Control Panel?
 It is at 71C 1442MHz now I think because I am using the browser. I believe once I close the browser my GPU will downclock again back to 1164MHz and 50%power. When it was folding at 1442MHz it was at roughly 75% power and its always at high 90s usage no matter the clocks.
I am crunching at the same time 85/100. usage/time. Afterburner shows 88-90% cpu uasge at 73C.


----------



## mstenholm (May 31, 2017)

IcePick said:


> Mods, delete my other thread please. Sorry.
> 
> Max temp overnight was 72C. I do not believe it is thermal throttling. I'm just imagining something like a "Max performance mode" for Nvidia Inspector or the like is causing this. Can I add the FAH process to Nvidia Control Panel?
> It is at 71C 1442MHz now I think because I am using the browser. I believe once I close the browser my GPU will downclock again back to 1164MHz and 50%power. When it was folding at 1442MHz it was at roughly 75% power and its always at high 90s usage no matter the clocks.
> I am crunching at the same time 85/100. usage/time. Afterburner shows 88-90% cpu uasge at 73C.


My GTX 1070 needs to have Firefox running to keep it run the high clock. None of my 970s had that problem.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 1, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> My GTX 1070 needs to have Firefox running to keep it run the high clock. None of my 970s had that problem.



if you want to stop using the browser client and keep the clocks pegged at maximum you can go into the advanced settings for F@H and set the usage to max which will keep the clocks pegged to their maximum which is what I do


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 1, 2017)

Athlonite said:


> if you want to stop using the browser client and keep the clocks pegged at maximum you can go into the advanced settings for F@H and set the usage to max which will keep the clocks pegged to their maximum which is what I do


Are you talking about Advanced Control-Configure-Advanced and then the "Folding Core Priority" options?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 1, 2017)

IcePick said:


> Are you talking about Advanced Control-Configure-Advanced and then the "Folding Core Priority" options?


Try one of the older drivers. I think that the new drivers released with Pascal was the problem for me. Since you don't need latest driver for folding (always a bad idea to just update drivers when it comes to folding) try 373.06. In a few days I will tell what I'm using on my GX 970s.

Have a look here, you are not alone - https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=29880


----------



## Upgrayedd (Jun 1, 2017)

mstenholm said:


> Try one of the older drivers. I think that the new drivers released with Pascal was the problem for me. Since you don't need latest driver for folding (always a bad idea to just update drivers when it comes to folding) try 373.06. In a few days I will tell what I'm using on my GX 970s.
> 
> Have a look here, you are not alone - https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=29880


It is what I thought it was. The load isn't enough for the card to run at boost clocks. I was on 378.92 and was getting a core 21 error over and over, updated to newest drivers, works like a charm now other than the boost flag. Flags were introduced in the 320.14 drivers.
Thanks.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 2, 2017)

IcePick said:


> Are you talking about Advanced Control-Configure-Advanced and then the "Folding Core Priority" options?




Yes


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Jun 13, 2017)

hi everybody
i've got a little problem... my rig was a gtx460 + c2q8400 +vista 64bit and everything was fine
then i added a quadro 600 ( bought for less than 15€ ) and everything was fine ( except for low ppd of the tiny quadro )
then i bought a gtx670... and here start the problem
i cannot OC my gtx460 ( is liquid cooled )... afterburner read the clocks, but won't change them
and the second problem is that folding@home read ( was the same also with the qadro ) wrong id card.. gpu 0 is the gtx670 but folding say that it's the gtx460 ( display output connected to gtx670 ) and give me WU thaqt result in low PPD for the gtx460

my first goal is to set up f@h client so i can monitor the right gpu..
the second will be re enable overclock ( rock-solid as before... reached over 3M with gpu overclocked )

thanks to everyone that will help me


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 13, 2017)

Overclocker_2001 said:


> hi everybody
> i've got a little problem... my rig was a gtx460 + c2q8400 +vista 64bit and everything was fine
> then i added a quadro 600 ( bought for less than 15€ ) and everything was fine ( except for low ppd of the tiny quadro )
> then i bought a gtx670... and here start the problem
> ...


First of all are you running all three GPUs? Since your CPU is a two core it would use 100 % just to run two GPUs. Could you OC the 460 before?
I doubt that it is related which gpu # the fah-client report with a low output. I assume that you use the driver that came with the 670 or a newer one?
Since your output has been on/off it is hard for me to see what PPD you actually got with the quadro and the 460. The 460 will not give you more than 15 kPPD. The 670 on it's own might net you 80-90 kPPD. Onless it is a dedicated folding rig I suggest to only run the 670.

Check this for other users best results - https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0#


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 13, 2017)

@mstenholm beat me...and I'm assuming that you've pulled the Quadro
I won't claim to have an actual answer for your specific configuration, but here are some thoughts:
The GTX 670 uses about the same amount of electricity as the GTX 460, but will do 3+ times more PPD.  It might be time to retire the 460.
Mixing generations of GPU's has always be problematic, especially Nvidia GPU's.  The Quadro 600 is Fermi based so it would get along with the 460, but the 670 is Maxwell.  Might be time to retire the 460.


----------



## Overclocker_2001 (Jun 13, 2017)

it's not a folding rig... in italy electricity bill is very huge ( 25 cent per kwh )
i fold only when i'm away, and only on the week-end ( at least the start-up wu )
i've pulled away quadro
before putting in the 670 the gtx460 was in the 22-26kPPD ( overclocked without voltage increase ) with core 18 , my cpu is a quadcore one ( but i do not fold on the cpu... too less PPD )
mb the new core 21 give me low PPD on gtx 460
driver was the same that i've used before... i'll retire 460 when will be too slow even as a physix card ( i also play game on that pc )

thanks for the fast reply


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 13, 2017)

Overclocker_2001 said:


> it's not a folding rig... in italy electricity bill is very huge ( 25 cent per kwh )



That's cheap mines at 37 cents per KWh + a 38 cents a day line charge


----------



## infrared (Jun 16, 2017)

I need help.. Trying to get f@h installed on Linux Mint 18, following instructions Here.. It downloaded the files fine, but when trying to install I'm getting this:






On the first attempt it went through the setup with user/team#/passkey etc, but then came up with the same error.

From doing some google searching, some people were saying it's something to do with old versions of python, I tried making a symbolic link from python2.6 - python2.7 (apparently this worked for someone), but that didn't help. This is driving me nuts!  Any ideas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 16, 2017)

F@H Ubuntu 15.10 install for Nvidia GPU's
You could look at that thread and what I did (I was such a rebel).  Looks like installing F@H is now a "normal" thing to do, instead of a "custom" install like it used to be.
I would start with updating Mint (especially the video driver) and then rebooting.
Also, this is one of the few times that it seems that Linux needs to reboot - during this install process.


----------



## infrared (Jun 16, 2017)

thebluebumblebee said:


> F@H Ubuntu 15.10 install for Nvidia GPU's
> You could look at that thread and what I did (I was such a rebel).  Looks like installing F@H is now a "normal" thing to do, instead of a "custom" install like it used to be.
> I would start with updating Mint (especially the video driver) and then rebooting.
> Also, this is one of the few times that it seems that Linux needs to reboot - during this install process.


Spot on, I'll give that a try in the AM. 
If you don't hear anything, assume the worst! Most likely I'll have gone insane and will be rocking in the corner hugging my knees! ..


----------



## infrared (Jun 18, 2017)

Follow-up double post!

That was a ballache, after trying various installation methods and updating Mint, it turned out the problem was simply that I'd unchecked the 'start fah on startup' and for some reason it didn't like that.. Finally got it installed, and then when I got into fah and couldn't add the gpu slot, it kept saying "no gpu available". This turned out to be the gpus.txt file missing so I had to find/download that and use the terminal to sudo the file into the folder (permissions). It STILL wouldn't work but just turned out that it needed a restart.

This took me 2 freakin hours to figure out!  But Ttanks @thebluebumblebee for the advice, definitely set me going in the right direction and saved me some time. 

1080Ti is folding away nicely now, it'll be interesting to see what kinda points per wu it gets, should complete them fast (it's doing 155,000 estimated credit for the current WU! ). This won't be folding 24/7, I'll just fire it up periodically, runs too hot and loud to have going all the time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 18, 2017)

I got to use a 1080 Ti for a bit.  Under Win10, it averaged about 1M PPD!


infrared said:


> This turned out to be the gpus.txt file missing


That is just weird how that happens, sometimes.  To my knowledge, it hasn't happened to me yet.


infrared said:


> runs too hot and loud to have going all the time.


Time to water cool that bad boy.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 24, 2018)

Please excuse me if this isnt the ideal place for this, it seemed most fitting for viewership.

Anyone in the wcg/f@h community living in the united states have need for a powerful air cpu cooler, i have this _*FF*_ to the member who can fit & use it. 180w solution, unused HW is a crime, please help me find it a good loving home 
















Intel Socket:LGA 1366 / 1156 / 1155 / 1150 / 775 * AMD Socket:FM2+ / FM2 / FM1 / AM3+ / AM3 / AM2+ / AM2 Intel:Core™ i7 Extreme / Core™ i7 / Core™ i5 / Core™ i3 / Core™2 Extreme / Core™2 Quad / Core™2 Duo / Pentium / Celeron AMD:FX-Series / A-Series / Phenom™ II X4 / Phenom™ II X3 / Phenom™ II X2 / Phenom™ X4 / Phenom™ X3 / Athlon™ II X4 / Athlon™ II X3 / Athlon™ II X2 / Athlon™ X2 / Athlon™ / Sempron™

Please shoot me a pm, i dont have notifications enabled. Please pay close attention to the size diagrams as this thing is massive. The mounting hardware for AMD as well as Intel is included


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Jan 27, 2018)

I ain't gonna complain if it does stay, but anybody got any ideal why my 660 ti would be pushing almost 400k ppd, its been sitting there close to an hour.  Im usually lucky to get 100k ppd per card.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jan 27, 2018)

We've had a time in the past when a specific WU ran abnormally on a specific GPU.  IIRC, I was getting ~115K on a GTX 560 Ti!

Just keep an eye on it and see what the final credit give is in the log.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi all, is anyone else folding on a vega, I suppose this could affect other cards but anyway.
I noticed something odd , my ppd goes up marginally if i either leave the fah screenssver on or(and how i noticed) activate the protein viewer, is it just me?.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 19, 2019)

Several not related problems

I noticed that after 2-3 minutes after I turn off my monitor the GPU Clock goes down to base clock plus whatever OC I added via MSI Afterbuner. In my case 2010 down to 1365 MHz. PerfCap Reason 16 according to GPU-Z log. *Edit: See below.* I don't know when it began since HFM have given me problem for long. Get this funny pop-up when I start it (translated Data on root level are not valid). Got no idea how to add the '/r' switch



I did remove it HFM, ran Registry Cleaner and installed the newest version but it still the same. Any ways I don't know when the down-clocking problem began, was it when I exchanged the the 1070 to the 2060 or when I got a new monitor? Sure there is no pause screen set. I lose around 200k PPD when the monitor is off,. Sure I save 80 (GPU)+30 (monitor off) W but......
WIN 7 updated.
*Edit*: If I have two instances off GPU-Z  2.16.0 open and turn off the monitor (or listen to net based Radio) it clock down. If I have one or zero GPU-Z running when I turn off the monitor it keeps the proper Core clock. Hmm. Better check before I leave the PC and turn off the monitor. The funny thing is that there are not two actual windows showing GPU-Z but in the lower right corner showing running programs programs it shows two GPU-Z Icons with slightly different data.


----------



## Athlonite (Feb 19, 2019)

mstenholm said:


> Got no idea how to add the '/r' switch



you need to edit the links properties where it says C:\*\HFM\HFM.exe and ad the /r to that


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2019)

Athlonite said:


> you need to edit the links properties where it says C:\*\HFM\HFM.exe and ad the /r to that






There several entries so I removed the program again with Windows 7 and found some old stuff . Dowlnoaded the now newest version unzipped to a folder under downloads and *voila it runs*. I only have to add a client. My 4101 old units was still in history. It knew who I were so clearly this program needs an own remove function that actually removes all.


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi guys

Is there any reason why a SLI setup would use the first card 100% but then only boost to factory stock settings on the second?  Screen grab for below - 

GPU 1 




GPU 2
*

*

*

*

It doesn't seem to matter if the two cards are linked together or not, I've only one SLI ribbon on the two cards, could this be causing a possible issue?  Tried it with two and had loads of weird screen issues...
Any help would be gratefully appreciated   Here's a screen grab of the FAH Control...

*

*

*

*

And the log as well..  I hope that's of some help...


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 23, 2019)

Hello @phill,  Other members please correct me if I'm wrong, but IIF SLI doesn't work/isn't necessary for FAH.


----------



## phill (Feb 23, 2019)

NastyHabits said:


> Hello @phill,  Other members please correct me if I'm wrong, but IIF SLI doesn't work/isn't necessary for FAH.



I'll give it a test and see if it's working in 3D Mark etc, just then can be sure..  It's weird I think..  It seems to think the second card is the master and I was wondering if that might have been due to me putting the second card in a few slots down from the top card..  Wasn't sure...??


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 24, 2019)

phill said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Is there any reason why a SLI setup would use the first card 100% but then only boost to factory stock settings on the second?  Screen grab for below -
> 
> ...


Scroll back to my last post on the last page. The down-clock (stock, no boost) solution for me  was to make sure that only one GPU-Z instance was running at the time. I don't have SLI enabled so it might not help you.

Edit: Try and log for a few minutes and open it. PerfCap 16 means idle. When I had my problem of having two GPU-Z open at once in a single GPU system it didn't show  idle on the Sensor page. I have problems reproducing the problem, well even to open two instances of GPU-Z in a two GPU rig. As @NastyHabits said ditch the SLI thing.

You said the second GPU was installed "a bit down". You use PCI_E4 right? 2 and 3 will limit you to to 3.0x8 on both GPUs. 1 and 4 will give you the full 16.0x3 on both GPUs.


----------



## phill (Feb 24, 2019)

Thanks guys, if I can give it a go tomorrow, I'll try it...    Something magical happened today and in a completely good way 

Well I'm unsure what is going on at the moment, but ....    Seems like a restart sorted it out...  Turn off and on again fixes most things 






 



They are both working now  





Think they are both working fairly well being only the SC models, I would have preferred the FTW3 cards but at £100 extra for each card, they were definitely not worth the few extra MHz in performance..  Where these cards will end up, will not be being taxed this much lol


----------



## NastyHabits (Feb 25, 2019)

@phill  In my former career as a techie, our go-to solution was know as the Three R's - Restart, Reboot, Rebuild.  Glad you only had to go to the second step.


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

@NastyHabits - If only that worked for the temp issues I get   Sometimes for whatever reason the second card is running hotter than the first card..  Just no idea..  I'm a techie too, but only been in it about 18 months so far but been playing with hardware since 1998 or so   I never stop learning!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2019)

Some work units run hotter than others.


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

Would it really have been nearly 15c different tho @thebluebumblebee ??


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 2, 2019)

We've seen big swings in power consumption between different WU's on the same GPU.


----------



## phill (Mar 2, 2019)

I'll keep that in mind mate, I was well, surprised to say the least!


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 3, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> We've seen big swings in power consumption between different WU's on the same GPU.


The new 14163-1465 Wus are running cool with low GPU core usage and low energy consumption and low points. Have a look at this. My normal is 55 C, 88 %, 900-950K  and 145 W.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi

I am having trouble getting my GT 1030 to be recognised by the client on Ubuntu 18.04 LSE.

I have installed the Nvidia drivers using:


```
sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
```

I'm sorry if it's something simple that I've missed.

Thanks


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 12, 2019)

Try terminal nvidia-smi. That shows driver version and, fan speed, power uptake and temperature.
In FAHControl go to Slots, Configure, edit (existing GPU), openCl-index 1 and cuda-index -1. That setting works for me but not for the new Core 22. I will update when I figure out which values to put in for the future. I hope that it helps.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 12, 2019)

AmioriK said:


> I have installed the Folding at Home client on my Ubuntu 18.04 LSE machine with a Ryzen 3 1200 and GT 1030. Every little helps.
> 
> my username is "amioriK." same as it is on WCG.
> 
> ...


Getting F@H to work on Linux takes a bit of work.  I have my own short/lazy way of making it work, but I've never written it down.  There's a link in this post that's very helpful. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/post-3982678

I still have not followed one of these guides completely, but I've gotten to the point where I understand what they're trying to do and do it my way.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 13, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Getting F@H to work on Linux takes a bit of work.  I have my own short/lazy way of making it work, but I've never written it down.  There's a link in this post that's very helpful. https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-f-h-team.13038/post-3982678
> 
> I still have not followed one of these guides completely, but I've gotten to the point where I understand what they're trying to do and do it my way.


I wonder why I never read that one. Tons of good info in the link. I better try Opencl-index 1 and Cuda-index 1 so I can run Core 22.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 13, 2019)

I've followed the guide and entered all the code into the terminal and it did a lot of things, then I restarted but it is still saying there is no recognised GPU. Perhaps I switch my 1200 PC back to Windows 10, for F@H, at least for now?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2019)

What Nvidia version is installed?  Look in Device Manager - graphics (or something like that)


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 13, 2019)

Driver version is 390.116 according to the nvidia-smi command.



Anyway I'm a bit stressed with getting it to work so I've decided to throw an install of Windows 10 Pro on this machine and use the windows client for F@H and WCG for now.


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

Daft question at this point but would a GTX 1030 be able to fold at all or would it work with the basic of basic GPU's such as iGPU's?  Might it not be worth the hassle?


----------



## NastyHabits (Mar 13, 2019)

phill said:


> Daft question at this point but would a GTX 1030 be able to fold at all or would it work with the basic of basic GPU's such as iGPU's?  Might it not be worth the hassle?


@phill I don't know the answer, but my guess it would fold, but very slowly.


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

I was just wondering if there was a base model of GPU that it would as a minimum requirement for it to work?  If there is such a thing?  I've honestly no idea


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 13, 2019)

phill said:


> I was just wondering if there was a base model of GPU that it would as a minimum requirement for it to work?  If there is such a thing?  I've honestly no idea


It's folding at about 45-50K PPD  Which isn't too bad I think considering it is so tiny, but it does take like 24 hours to complete a single WU.

Edit; nearly finished the WU and at near 55K PPD. 



Spoiler


----------



## phill (Mar 13, 2019)

How long has that taken to do that work unit??


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 13, 2019)

About 23 hours.


----------



## phill (Mar 14, 2019)

I think using the 570 on it's own might be the best bet..  Do you know what wattage the card is pulling for running FAH?


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 14, 2019)

phill said:


> I think using the 570 on it's own might be the best bet..  Do you know what wattage the card is pulling for running FAH?


I don't know for sure, but I guess around 30W (That is the TDP) Maybe a bit less.

Anyway I took all my rigs offline for an hour to sort out my setup tonight, move the machines into better positions and link all equipment up to the same outlet, with my power meter. Total Usage of the entire setup is 750W~ at the wall, which is a lot higher than I thought. This does include three monitors and a halogen lamp, though.

Edit: Ah, did you mean the 570? According to software readings it uses ~100W at 1284MHz when Folding.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

The new Core 22 is now moved from beta to advance. If you are folding with AMDs expect some problems. The only WU for now is 11733 so if it fails remove advance flag until they are sorted out.
For Nvidia folders - be aware that this new core is more efficient than 21 meaning that GPU utilization goes up from typical 90 to 95% and that power consumption and heat rises. Points as well.


----------



## AmioriK (Mar 15, 2019)

http://imgur.com/cOtaBLH


Everything is set up, 1660 folding away; PPD seems to have plateaued. Not a bad result  62% higher perf/watt than RX 570


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 15, 2019)

That 1660 is not bad. I can see that my 1070ti averages 684K and a 2060 746k, both with a small OC but in same rig so at 2.0x8. The 11427 is not a good (high yield) WU on the 2060, on the 1070ti it's a little below average.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jun 26, 2019)

I went on a little vacation.  When I came back, started all my PC's back up.  I got a weird error with F@H on my remote PC.  It said my "core" needed updating.  It never did, so I uninstalled and reinstalled F@H.  Set it up with passkey and all, and it's working now.

But.. I can no longer monitor it remotely with HFM.NET.  I get this error:
    [6/24/2019-10:37:47 PM] X (Fido) Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
    [6/24/2019-10:37:47 PM] X System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.

Any ideas?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 26, 2019)

You could try sending an e-mail to harlam357@gmail.com, but the last thing from him is in Oct. 2017.


			Redirecting to Google Groups


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 2, 2019)

It's fixed!  I fired up HFM.net today just for kicks, and it's *working*! I can see my remote pc!

I had previously done a complete uninstall/reinstall of HFM.  But that didn't fix it at the time.  Why it's working now I don't know, but I'll take it.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 25, 2019)

I have a problem with a WU that just won't upload, more precisely the PRCG 14228 (158, 1, 16).

I finished that WU yesterday in the afternoon and every time FAH tries to upload it, it fails, throwing this in the logs: 

```
19:15:29:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
19:15:29:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:14228 run:158 clone:1 gen:16 core:0x21 unit:0x0000001b80fccb0a5d716f431bf1b1c4
19:15:30:WU00:FS01:Uploading 128.84MiB to 128.252.203.10
19:15:30:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 128.252.203.10:8080
19:16:04:WU00:FS01:Upload 0.10%
19:16:04:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Exception: Failed to send results to work server: Transfer failed
19:16:04:WU00:FS01:Trying to send results to collection server
19:16:04:WU00:FS01:Uploading 128.84MiB to 155.247.166.219
19:16:04:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 155.247.166.219:8080
19:16:05:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Transfer failed
```

I have not made any changes to the system/network configs, and while this is a Windows Insider preview build it works fine (in fact, I finished at least two or three more WUs which have been uploaded correctly) so I don't get why this one in particular refuses to be uploaded...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2019)

Well, there's always the old "Have you tried restarting the client?"


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 26, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Well, there's always the old "Have you tried restarting the client?"



Yes. And I shutdown the computer every night.

Also, removing slots doesn't seem to do a thing, since the WU just stays there, forever trying to connect to the server... The strange thing is I keep getting new WUs and once they're finished they get sent just fine


----------



## Athlonite (Sep 26, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> Yes. And I shutdown the computer every night.
> 
> Also, removing slots doesn't seem to do a thing, since the WU just stays there, forever trying to connect to the server... The strange thing is I keep getting new WUs and once they're finished they get sent just fine



Doesn't look like its a problem at your end then if other units after this one are uploading fine then it's a server issue at stamfords end I'd try posting this in the actual F@H forums someone there will be better able to tell you if it is you or their server


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Sep 26, 2019)

Okay, it tried 2 different servers, 128.252.203.10 and 155.247.166.219. and failed at both.  Both servers appear to be up: https://apps.foldingathome.org/serverstats

And you might want to check this: https://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=31876


----------



## phill (Sep 26, 2019)

windwhirl said:


> I have a problem with a WU that just won't upload, more precisely the PRCG 14228 (158, 1, 16).
> 
> I finished that WU yesterday in the afternoon and every time FAH tries to upload it, it fails, throwing this in the logs:
> 
> ...



I've had this before also, it seems to have a weird 5 minutes every so often but does normally sort itself out.  What I have tried in the past is a ping to that address, if that doesn't work, then there's something wrong with their end if everything else you do works   (That's my way of thinking anyways..... lol)


----------



## mx500torid (Dec 11, 2019)

Im having a problem with Ubuntu. When I try to download a new wu, it downloads some then stops. Windows work fine on the same machine, its just Ubuntu. Restart the machine  and same thing.


----------



## mstenholm (Dec 11, 2019)

mx500torid said:


> Im having a problem with Ubuntu. When I try to download a new wu, it downloads some then stops. Windows work fine on the same machine, its just Ubuntu. Restart the machine  and same thing.


@agent00skid ? You might just have been unlucky. I have seen it a few times as well but it is not a general problem for me. There are server problems at Stanford so maybe the problem is at there.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 5, 2020)

If you have a reasonable up-load connection try client-type, beta. The new core 22 is out in beta and the WUs are big (11738 and 39) and taxing, GPU load on Windows is up to 98% but the reward is HIGH points.


----------



## xvi (Mar 16, 2020)

Been out of the game for a while. Fired up F@H on one rig and it took off using CPU and GPU right away. Fired it up on a second rig in the same location and I'm having trouble getting WUs.
Working rig: i7 8700K & GTX 1060
Non-working rig: i7 6700K & GTX 980


Tried restarting F@H and I confirmed I can reach all IPs listed below. Any insights?

```
19:06:41:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
19:06:41:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
19:06:41:WU00:FS00:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
19:06:42:WARNING:WU00:FS00:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
19:06:42:ERROR:WU00:FS00:Exception: Could not get an assignment
19:07:55:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 65.254.110.245:8080
19:07:56:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
19:07:56:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 18.218.241.186:80
19:07:56:WARNING:WU01:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
19:07:56:ERROR:WU01:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```
Did the usual Google routine and didn't come up with much other than a possible "Server is out of workunits" answer. I can't imagine support for the 900 series cards have been phased out already, has it? Seems like I would still get CPU WUs.


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2020)

xvi said:


> Been out of the game for a while. Fired up F@H on one rig and it took off using CPU and GPU right away. Fired it up on a second rig in the same location and I'm having trouble getting WUs.
> Working rig: i7 8700K & GTX 1060
> Non-working rig: i7 6700K & GTX 980
> Any insights?
> ...


F@H problems


----------



## xvi (Mar 16, 2020)

I thought the same but figured it was something else since one PC worked first try and the second wasn't even after multiple attempts to contact the servers. The PC with issues had just been rebooted but I gave it another reboot anyways and it took off. I'm not convinced that was the issue but it's working so I don't think I'll look this gift horse in the mouth.  

Thanks!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 16, 2020)

It's still better to run WCG on the CPU, saving one thread for the F@H client.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm not getting WU's here , every now and then I get a WU but mostly stuck idle trying to DL a job with a Vega 64.
Is it me, my rig or the servers?


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 17, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I'm not getting WU's here , every now and then I get a WU but mostly stuck idle trying to DL a job with a Vega 64.
> Is it me, my rig or the servers?


It's been like that for me too, on RX 580, for the last couple of days. At best, I catch something for my CPU, but the WU well seems to be dried up lately.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 17, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> It's been like that for me too, on RX 580, for the last couple of days. At best, I catch something for my CPU, but the WU well seems to be dried up lately.


Kinda stupid, you have company's pointing to folding@home as a way to combat cov19 yet this is how it is.
I hope Nvidia card's are doing better.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2020)

Between seti@home and C19, it appears that the number of Folders has exploded.  Nvidia did PCMR a solid with a tweet, and their PPD went up 250% actually 1450% @theoneandonlymrk , everyone's having problems geting WU's.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238496311776653312
This from EOC:


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 17, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Between seti@home and C19, it appears that the number of Folders has exploded.  Nvidia did PCMR a solid with a tweet, and their PPD went up 250%  @theoneandonlymrk , everyone's having problems geting WU's.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1238496311776653312
> This from EOC:


Well that's great news for the cause, I don't mind so much if it's due to mass sign ups, cheers bee for enlightenment.
Would have reinstalled next so it's good to know it's not my rigs fault.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 17, 2020)

Hey guys, Constantly getting this error, any ideas?


```
18:29:41:WARNING:WU02:FS02:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
18:29:41:ERROR:WU02:FS02:Exception: Could not get an assignment
```


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 17, 2020)

Hellfire said:


> Hey guys, Constantly getting this error, any ideas?



The information is all over these threads in our F@H sub-forum, but there is a shortage of WU's at this time because.... read my previous post.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 18, 2020)

Well, right now I'm working on my second consecutive WU for my GPU. Perhaps they're pumping out new ones right now.


----------



## phill (Mar 18, 2020)

I believe we have had a good few new users sign up for the TPU team as well..  It's been a crazy few days...


----------



## hat (Mar 19, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Well, right now I'm working on my second consecutive WU for my GPU. Perhaps they're pumping out new ones right now.


Nothing here. Caught a CPU WU though.

I haven't run WCG on my CPU in a while because temps were too high... so I scaled back my overclock to 4GHz with a little undervolt, and reinstalled WCG. Temps are better now, but then I realized I may as well fold with my CPU if anything, if I'm going to have F@H installed on this machine. So I'm finishing my WCG tasks on this machine and dumping it for FAH. I run WCG on other machines...

I really want a better cooler... the EVGA CLC 280 seems like the best one, but I don't have room in my case for that either. Sad face.


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 19, 2020)

since starting back up on Monday I have had 1 GPU WU and 1 CPU WU and that's it folks don't know why I bothered really


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 19, 2020)

Athlonite said:


> since starting back up on Monday I have had 1 GPU WU and 1 CPU WU and that's it folks don't know why I bothered really


Try to press Pause and wait a few seconds then press Fold. Use the Advance Control to do that. That will force the counter to next download try to something close to zero. If you have been waiting since Monday the next try will be in at least 8 hours. @Athlonite


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 19, 2020)

hat said:


> I really want a better cooler... the EVGA CLC 280 seems like the best one, but I don't have room in my case for that either. Sad face.


Are you still in that Antec SOHO 1030B?  If so, that is more likely the problem than your cooler.


----------



## hat (Mar 19, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Are you still in that Antec SOHO 1030B?  If so, that is more likely the problem than your cooler.


Indeed. Can't really upgrade the cooler without upgrading the case anyway... in due time it'll happen...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 20, 2020)

That case IS your cooling problem.  You'd be surprised what a difference moving to something like an Antec 300 would make.  BTW, I had 2 GTX 980's and an OC'd 2600K in one with an H80 and never had to go over the second setting.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Mar 26, 2020)

Is there any advantage in putting an AMD driver in compute mode for F@H?
It's been a while, I don't recall if that's even needed in the latest version of their drivers.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 26, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> Is there any advantage in putting an AMD driver in compute mode for F@H?
> It's been a while, I don't recall if that's even needed in the latest version of their drivers.



I did that once, but I didn't notice any difference. I'm always folding with the 
driver set to graphics.


----------



## Flanker (Apr 2, 2020)

Looks like I got some issues:
I have 2 computers.
A) runs a GTX 1080, connects through cellular
B) runs a GTX 970,  connects through Ethernet at different location to A)

the points of A) always gets counted, but points of B) only gets counted about half the times (log looks fine, just says WORK_ACK, after upload complete). I just put the same username, team, and passkey to the GUI of each machine. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 2, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Looks like I got some issues:
> I have 2 computers.
> A) runs a GTX 1080, connects through cellular
> B) runs a GTX 970,  connects through Ethernet at different location to A)
> ...



Well, there doesn't seem to be anything wrong there. Your username does have two Nvidia GPUs and a x86 processor folding around...




And if the logs say that every WU has been uploaded, with no errors, then the stats server is probably the one at fault. Why the B) machine is the only one of the two affected by this, I have no idea, though.


----------



## Flanker (Apr 2, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Well, there doesn't seem to be anything wrong there. Your username does have two Nvidia GPUs and a x86 processor folding around...
> View attachment 150001
> 
> And if the logs say that every WU has been uploaded, with no errors, then the stats server is probably the one at fault. Why the B) machine is the only one of the two affected by this, I have no idea, though.


I see, thanks for checking. I guess the servers are still a bit overloaded


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 2, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Try to press Pause and wait a few seconds then press Fold. Use the Advance Control to do that. That will force the counter to next download try to something close to zero. If you have been waiting since Monday the next try will be in at least 8 hours. @Athlonite


 
I did do that for a whole day and got nothing and I never use anything but the advanced control gui can't stand the web interface


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

I'm still getting issues with getting work units so I'm not overly worried..  It's just a little frustrating with all the sun, that I can't use all the solar power


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 2, 2020)

ive been folding for a while with a 7700k and 580 im not in a team because with my illness i dont like letting people down and what ive noticed i can be waiting a longtime for another job is this normal ? because it counter productive plus its wasting power sitting there running. i know peoples mentioned it above but just thought id ask .


----------



## phill (Apr 2, 2020)

xtreemchaos said:


> ive been folding for a while with a 7700k and 580 im not in a team because with my illness i dont like letting people down and what ive noticed i can be waiting a longtime for another job is this normal ? because it counter productive plus its wasting power sitting there running. i know peoples mentioned it above but just thought id ask .


At TPU we have a few people that don't contribute regularly but I would still welcome anyone who wishes who crunch to come and crunch with TPU as any and all contributions are welcome as every single work unit is a step forward  Feel free to join up at any time, we don't judge on how much or many work units anyone person does 

Some of the work units that do come down for the FAH client are rather slow but that has been down to the sheer amount of people have joined FAH Folding it has been a little hit and miss   I think it has been for a little while but I hope in time it'll get a little better.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 3, 2020)

Someone mentioned a while back delays in seeing their results.  I can confirm.  I got a whole bunch of points at 3:am this morning.  I've had my folding rig shutdown for almost 3 days because I was out of town. 

I no longer leave anything running due to occasional power outages that once killed my main PC when I was out of town.  I get notifications of power outages, and if I'm at or near home I can be prepared.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 3, 2020)

Today is going to be huge:


----------



## Flanker (Apr 4, 2020)

This sucked lol. Completed a big WU and got an error code. Can't even use the last check point. Restarted from the beginning.
Is this one of those random things I should expect from time to time or is there something wrong with this system?

```
23:37:16:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 920000 out of 1000000 steps (92%)
23:42:30:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 930000 out of 1000000 steps (93%)
23:47:43:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 940000 out of 1000000 steps (94%)
23:52:56:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 950000 out of 1000000 steps (95%)
23:58:31:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 960000 out of 1000000 steps (96%)
00:03:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 970000 out of 1000000 steps (97%)
00:08:58:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 980000 out of 1000000 steps (98%)
00:14:12:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 990000 out of 1000000 steps (99%)
00:14:13:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:14:14:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:14:14:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:14:15:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:14:15:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:14:15:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:14:16:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:14:16:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:14:16:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:14:16:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:15:15:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:15:16:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:15:16:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:15:17:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:15:17:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:16:53:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:16:53:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:16:53:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:16:54:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:16:54:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:19:30:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:19:31:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 140.163.4.231
00:19:31:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] 3494 from 140.163.4.231
00:19:31:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:19:38:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 1000000 out of 1000000 steps (100%)
00:20:04:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file ..\logfile_01.txt
00:20:04:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
00:20:05:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file checkpt.crc
00:20:05:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file positions.xtc
00:20:05:WU01:FS01:0x22:Saving result file science.log
00:20:05:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
00:20:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
00:20:09:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073740791 = 0xc0000409)
00:20:09:WU01:FS01:Starting
00:20:09:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 19288 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
00:20:09:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 20284
00:20:09:WU01:FS01:Core PID:20172
00:20:09:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x22 started
00:20:10:WU01:FS01:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-04T00:20:10Z ***********************
00:20:10:WU01:FS01:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Type: 0x22
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Core: Core22
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Website: https://foldingathome.org/
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 20284 -checkpoint 15
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Config: <none>
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: Repository: Git
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       CPUs: 8
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Memory: 31.91GiB
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Free Memory: 27.09GiB
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Has Battery: false
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: On Battery: false
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: UTC Offset: 8
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:        PID: 20172
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Education
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Project: 13879 (Run 0, Clone 1393, Gen 0)
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000034e06d4a5e81129d56606665
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
00:20:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
00:20:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Digital signatures verified
00:20:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
00:20:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.2
00:20:38:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
00:20:38:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073740791 = 0xc0000409)
00:21:09:WU01:FS01:Starting
00:21:09:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 19288 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
00:21:09:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5860
00:21:09:WU01:FS01:Core PID:20052
00:21:09:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x22 started
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-04T00:21:10Z ***********************
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Type: 0x22
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Core: Core22
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Website: https://foldingathome.org/
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 5860 -checkpoint 15
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Config: <none>
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: Repository: Git
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       CPUs: 8
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Memory: 31.91GiB
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Free Memory: 27.10GiB
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Has Battery: false
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: On Battery: false
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: UTC Offset: 8
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:        PID: 20052
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Education
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Project: 13879 (Run 0, Clone 1393, Gen 0)
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000034e06d4a5e81129d56606665
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
00:21:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
00:21:13:WU01:FS01:0x22:Digital signatures verified
00:21:13:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
00:21:13:WU01:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.2
00:21:29:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned an unknown error code which probably indicates that it crashed
00:21:29:WARNING:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: UNKNOWN_ENUM (-1073740791 = 0xc0000409)
00:21:49:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
00:22:09:WU01:FS01:Starting
00:22:09:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "C:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\cores/cores.foldingathome.org/v7/win/64bit/Core_22.fah/FahCore_22.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 19288 -checkpoint 15 -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device 0 -gpu 0
00:22:09:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 6552
00:22:10:WU01:FS01:Core PID:12776
00:22:10:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x22 started
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:*********************** Log Started 2020-04-04T00:22:10Z ***********************
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:*************************** Core22 Folding@home Core ***************************
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Type: 0x22
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Core: Core22
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Website: https://foldingathome.org/
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:  Copyright: (c) 2009-2018 foldingathome.org
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Author: John Chodera <john.chodera@choderalab.org> and Rafal Wiewiora
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:             <rafal.wiewiora@choderalab.org>
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Args: -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 705 -lifeline 6552 -checkpoint 15
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:             -gpu-vendor nvidia -opencl-platform 0 -opencl-device 0 -cuda-device
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:             0 -gpu 0
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Config: <none>
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ Build *************************************
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Version: 0.0.2
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Date: Dec 6 2019
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Time: 21:30:31
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: Repository: Git
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Revision: abeb39247cc72df5af0f63723edafadb23d5dfbe
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Branch: HEAD
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Compiler: Visual C++ 2008
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /wd4297 /wd4103 /Ox /MT
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:   Platform: win32 10
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Bits: 64
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       Mode: Release
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:************************************ System ************************************
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:       CPUs: 8
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:     Memory: 31.91GiB
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Free Memory: 27.10GiB
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: OS Version: 6.2
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Has Battery: false
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: On Battery: false
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22: UTC Offset: 8
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:        PID: 12776
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:        CWD: C:\Users\Administrator\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient\work
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:         OS: Windows 10 Education
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:    OS Arch: AMD64
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:********************************************************************************
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Project: 13879 (Run 0, Clone 1393, Gen 0)
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Unit: 0x0000000034e06d4a5e81129d56606665
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file core.xml
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file integrator.xml
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file state.xml
00:22:11:WU01:FS01:0x22:Reading tar file system.xml
00:22:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Digital signatures verified
00:22:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Folding@home GPU Core22 Folding@home Core
00:22:14:WU01:FS01:0x22:Version 0.0.2
00:23:29:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 0 out of 1000000 steps (0%)
00:23:29:WU01:FS01:0x22:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
00:23:44:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:23:45:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:23:45:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:23:46:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:23:46:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:28:55:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 10000 out of 1000000 steps (1%)
00:30:35:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:30:37:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:30:37:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:30:38:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:30:38:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:34:08:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 20000 out of 1000000 steps (2%)
00:39:21:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 30000 out of 1000000 steps (3%)
00:41:41:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:41:42:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:41:42:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:41:42:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:41:42:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
00:44:33:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 40000 out of 1000000 steps (4%)
00:49:46:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 50000 out of 1000000 steps (5%)
00:55:21:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 60000 out of 1000000 steps (6%)
00:59:38:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:59:38:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
00:59:38:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
00:59:39:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
00:59:39:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
01:00:33:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 70000 out of 1000000 steps (7%)
01:05:46:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 80000 out of 1000000 steps (8%)
01:10:58:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 90000 out of 1000000 steps (9%)
01:16:10:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 100000 out of 1000000 steps (10%)
01:21:44:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 110000 out of 1000000 steps (11%)
01:26:56:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 120000 out of 1000000 steps (12%)
01:28:40:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
01:28:41:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 128.252.203.10
01:28:41:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM204 [GeForce GTX 970] 3494 from 128.252.203.10
01:28:41:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
01:28:51:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: 10002: Received short response, expected 512 bytes, got 0
01:32:08:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 130000 out of 1000000 steps (13%)
01:37:21:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 140000 out of 1000000 steps (14%)
01:42:33:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 150000 out of 1000000 steps (15%)
01:48:07:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 160000 out of 1000000 steps (16%)
******************************* Date: 2020-04-04 *******************************
01:53:19:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 170000 out of 1000000 steps (17%)
01:58:32:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 180000 out of 1000000 steps (18%)
02:03:44:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 190000 out of 1000000 steps (19%)
02:08:57:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 200000 out of 1000000 steps (20%)
02:14:32:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 210000 out of 1000000 steps (21%)
02:15:39:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
02:15:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '65.254.110.245:8080': No WUs available for this configuration
02:15:40:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 127.0.0.1:7890
02:15:40:WARNING:WU00:FS01:Failed to get assignment from '18.218.241.186:80': No WUs available for this configuration
02:15:40:ERROR:WU00:FS01:Exception: Could not get an assignment
02:19:45:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 220000 out of 1000000 steps (22%)
02:24:58:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 230000 out of 1000000 steps (23%)
02:30:17:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 240000 out of 1000000 steps (24%)
02:35:29:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 250000 out of 1000000 steps (25%)
02:41:04:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 260000 out of 1000000 steps (26%)
02:46:16:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 270000 out of 1000000 steps (27%)
02:51:29:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 280000 out of 1000000 steps (28%)
02:56:41:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 290000 out of 1000000 steps (29%)
03:01:54:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 300000 out of 1000000 steps (30%)
03:07:28:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 310000 out of 1000000 steps (31%)
03:12:40:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 320000 out of 1000000 steps (32%)
03:17:52:WU01:FS01:0x22:Completed 330000 out of 1000000 steps (33%)
```


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 4, 2020)

Flanker said:


> This sucked lol. Completed a big WU and got an error code. Can't even use the last check point. Restarted from the beginning.
> Is this one of those random things I should expect from time to time or is there something wrong with this system?
> 
> ```
> ...


A too high OC can course an error. I would dial it down a bit. I would also delete my folding slot to avoid to re-run it. Two reasons - the total time will include time from first download to final completation, it could be a faulty WU and you will error out again.


----------



## phill (Apr 4, 2020)

I undervolt and underclock my GPUs when I fold, even with my 1070 I have doing some work every now and again, I wouldn't put extra strain on any hardware as it's not a short term win    Slow and steady wins the race I believe


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2020)

I have a completed WU it's trying to upload. Looked up the ip address on the server stats page, and the server is offline.






			Folding@home Server Stats


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 5, 2020)

@biffzinker You can put your FAH client on "Pause", wait a few seconds, the put it back on "Fold", or you can just wait.  It will retry on it's own.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2020)

NastyHabits said:


> @biffzinker You can put your FAH client on "Pause", wait a few seconds, the put it back on "Fold", or you can just wait.  It will retry on it's own.


It's been trying for a few days now to upload.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> It's been trying for a few days now to upload.


You are not alone and as far as I read on the F@H forum there are nothing that you can do. I re-started one of my rigs since I got tired to see a timed out WU with send status. You can hope that it will transmit before time-out but prepare to take a loss.


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> You are not alone and as far as I read on the F@H forum there are nothing that you can do. I re-started one of my rigs since I got tired to see a timed out WU with send status. You can hope that it will transmit before time-out but prepare to take a loss.


Is there a way to remove it?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Is there a way to remove it?


Not until it is past the 7 day deadline and then you need to re-start the FAHClient. Could be 10 days, I don’t know which WU you have problem with.


			Folding@home Project Summary


----------



## biffzinker (Apr 5, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Not until it is past the 7 day deadline and then you need to re-start the FAHClient. Could be 10 days, I don’t know which WU you have problem with.
> 
> 
> Folding@home Project Summary


Tells me I have: My computer has 4.42 days to complete this work unit. 

WU:
I'm contributing to Project 11747
*CORONAVIRUS PROJECT*

Coronavirus SARS-CoV-2 (COVID-19 causing virus) receptor binding domain in complex with human receptor ACE2

The server is MIA


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 5, 2020)

biffzinker said:


> Tells me I have: My computer has 4.42 days to complete this work unit.
> 
> WU:
> I'm contributing to Project 11747
> ...


Sorry that I didn’t have the timeout for all/any WUs ready, I run 24/7 and until two weeks ago never had a problem with time outs. It is a new thing that F@H have more than 1M CPU+GPUs and that the collection servers can’t keep up. Any way you have less than four days to upload. If it works, good, if not re-start client.

Edit: if points is a problem PM me. I can re-config a GPU for a WU or two.


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 7, 2020)

I am having issues with getting the graphics card to work. I have gotten the processor going. What needs to be done to get it working for the gpu.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 7, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> I am having issues with getting the graphics card to work. I have gotten the processor going. What needs to be done to get it working for the gpu.


You have to be more specific. is it the normal problem with no work available? Have a look at https://foldingforum.org/


----------



## yotano211 (Apr 7, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> You have to be more specific. is it the normal problem with no work available? Have a look at https://foldingforum.org/


How to get the gpu configured in the program to start. I cant get the gpu to show in the Folding slot.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 7, 2020)

yotano211 said:


> How to get the gpu configured in the program to start.


FAHControl, Configure, Slots, Add (GPU) OK.


----------



## Flanker (Apr 9, 2020)

Is there a way to tell F@H to stop requesting new WUs after a certain time?


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 9, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Is there a way to tell F@H to stop requesting new WUs after a certain time?


No


----------



## phill (Apr 9, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Is there a way to tell F@H to stop requesting new WUs after a certain time?


You can just click finish and this will complete the current WU and will stop getting any future ones


----------



## Flanker (Apr 9, 2020)

phill said:


> You can just click finish and this will complete the current WU and will stop getting any future ones


hmm it's just that my internet connection is through my phone, so when I leave for work, the PC will have no Internet. I'm thinking if there is a way for the finish button to trigger at like 3am


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 9, 2020)

@Flanker  You can also just hit Pause before you leave, then hit Resume when you return.  There is no way to set any of the functions to a specific time.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 9, 2020)

Flanker said:


> I'm thinking if there is a way for the finish button to trigger at like 3am


“There is no success without sacrifice.”
Set your alarm for 3 AM, select Finish in the client and go back to bed.
I'm only kidding of course.  Or am I?


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 9, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> “There is no success without sacrifice.”


@thebluebumblebee  Great quote sir.  "You Can't Always Get What You Want" by the Rolling Stones also comes to mind.


----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 12, 2020)

Only got 1 WU today anyone else?
I started doing the WCG and have noticed since that my WU's for folding have been almost nonexistent.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 12, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Only got 1 WU today anyone else?
> I started doing the WCG and have noticed since that my WU's for folding have been almost nonexistent.


I have seen some wait-time and it seems like @XZero450 had some downtime on his 4x2070 super rig as well. There are no connection between WCG and folding at all.


----------



## phill (Apr 12, 2020)

jlewis02 said:


> Only got 1 WU today anyone else?
> I started doing the WCG and have noticed since that my WU's for folding have been almost nonexistent.


It wasn't great for me yesterday either, the wu's for FAH were slow coming down for whatever reason..


----------



## Flanker (Apr 12, 2020)

Could it be that the current batch of COVID related WU's are running out? I'm starting to get a few cancer related WU's


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2020)

I fired up 2 machines last night. Wanted to break in the new 5700 XT.  Really just an excuse. I miss folding. Started F@H and kept getting message that no WU were available for my configuration. I had to add the client-type advanced flag to get a WU. Looks like between 800k and 900k ppd. Not the 1.4 million on here ttps://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/u/0/d/1vcVoSVtamcoGj5sFfvKF_XlvuviWWveJIg_iZ8U2bf0/pub?gid=0. The 2080 just took off so i went to bed. Woke up a couple hours later and no work for the 2080. So added the advanced flag still no work so added the beta flag also. Got a WU. At least the 2080 is doing better than it use to, 1.6 million ppd. Stock clocks on both. The 5700 boosts to 2035 on 3DMark DX12 but stays around mid 1700s on F@h. 72C temps and 170 power draw.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 15, 2020)

Folding@Home Now More Powerful Than Top 500 Supercomputers Combined
					

Many people are donating their PC's leftover power to help fight the coronavirus.




					www.tomshardware.com
				




I think the system is just overwhelmed to a degree it's now at 2.4exaflops potential beating all top 500 supercomputers combined!, Quite the feat , someone on their end said they're recieving 6TB of results a day and they're having to clear space for WU delivery.

Been a while since I messed with flags anyone know a guide for that advanced flag.


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2020)

Go to configure on the advanced control window of F@H and click on expert tab. Click the add button lower left bottom. In the window that pops up put Client-Type in the first slot the put in advanced in the bottom slot. The same is for beta just switch advanced for beta.  Click save on the bottom and you are done.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 15, 2020)

mx500torid said:


> Go to configure on the advanced control window of F@H and click on expert tab. Click the add button lower left bottom. In the window that pops up put Client-Type in the first slot the put in advanced in the bottom slot. The same is for beta just switch advanced for beta.  Click save on the bottom and you are done.


Thanks for that, same as it was then, secondary question, to everyone not just you.
Has anyone got and used two network connections.
I have mobile broadband based 4G home network using a gdamn Huawei home hub, a necessary evil due to where I live, with this communication channel I get no jobs, it's on three (3) as a network provider.
If I use my mobile as a hotspot I get jobs straight away and continuously, or definitely more so.
I have reset the house router but no joy, no ports or anything opened or changes besides admin password was changed.
Anyone have a clue why or similar, been like this for a month in total I have been trying stuff but I'm out of ideas.

The flags have possibly helped, man got work to do yay, , I'll just continue monitoring the situation for a bit


----------



## mx500torid (Apr 15, 2020)

Update. Both machines sent completed WU in but can get no more work. I changed flags and deleted flags, No change. Oh well was fun while it lasted.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 17, 2020)

I have been thinking about the difficulty getting work unit's.
Is it possible that the now vast network of PC sat with no work are forming a denial of service attack unintended of course, by retrying connection every couple of minutes, 2.4exaflops worth of computers sounds like enough?.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 17, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I have been thinking about the difficulty getting work unit's.
> Is it possible that the now vast network of PC sat with no work are forming a denial of service attack unintended of course, by retrying connection every couple of minutes, 2.4exaflops worth of computers sounds like enough?.



As far as I know, default behaviour is that the client tries to get WU, fails, tries again a minute later, fails, tries again 2 or 3 minutes later and so on, so at some point the client waits for 4 or 8 hours before trying again.
So a unintended DDoS shouldn't happen, unless you're constantly hitting pause and start.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Apr 17, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> As far as I know, default behaviour is that the client tries to get WU, fails, tries again a minute later, fails, tries again 2 or 3 minutes later and so on, so at some point the client waits for 4 or 8 hours before trying again.
> So a unintended DDoS shouldn't happen, unless you're constantly hitting pause and start.


Correct I hadn't noticed the uptick in time ,Ty.


----------



## Star_Hunter (Apr 17, 2020)

The client was just updated to 7.6.9 (https://foldingathome.org/start-folding/). They didnt list a detail changelog other than fixes bugs/security issues as well as being able to pick COVID-19 in the list. Its possible this new client may be better at trying another server for a WU if the current one wont respond.


----------



## phill (Apr 18, 2020)

The last few days I've had the program open and waiting for work units to download, I've been waiting all day and I've been lucky to get one maybe two..  At least I can understand why tho!!


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*avast antivirus voice* "The F@H Client has been updated"   

Update went without a hitch.



Star_Hunter said:


> Its possible this new client may be better at trying another server for a WU if the current one wont respond.



That's likely more of a server-side issue. Previous version didn't have a problem jumping from one server to another when the first one didn't respond as expected.


----------



## Divide Overflow (Apr 20, 2020)

Is there a way to start the client in Advanced Control instead of the web interface?


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2020)

On the icon by the clock (bottom right) right click, advance options or something advanced I can't quite remember, it'll eventually load up for you to see


----------



## zlopras (Apr 20, 2020)

I'd like to remind everyone who struggles to receive work units from F@H that many other similar computing projects exist that would welcome your contribution. For example, rosetta@home is also folding COVID-19 (SARS-CoV-2) related proteins (different goals and methodology). Their results can in fact theoretically direct the F@H guys to better prepare new workloads. It uses a really well made BOINC client which allows you to effortlessly contribute to a number of projects throughout disciplines (if you also want to do something different than COVID-19 research).


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 20, 2020)

zlopras said:


> I'd like to remind everyone who struggles to receive work units from F@H that many other similar computing projects exist that would welcome your contribution. For example, rosetta@home is also folding COVID-19 (SARS-CoV-2) related proteins (different goals and methodology). Their results can in fact theoretically direct the F@H guys to better prepare new workloads. It uses a really well made BOINC client which allows you to effortlessly contribute to a number of projects throughout disciplines (if you also want to do something different than COVID-19 research).


Noble plea but Roseta dosn't use GPUs and my understanding is that it is the GPUs jobs that are the biggest problem. I did start Rosetta a few days ago so I'm not a hater


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 20, 2020)

Divide Overflow said:


> Is there a way to start the client in Advanced Control instead of the web interface?



Not sure about the Advanced Control, but the web interface can be disabled by taking out the parameter for it in the shortcut properties...





Typing "FAHClient.exe --help" in the command line did produce a big list of parameters you can use (including the one for the web interface), but there doesn't seem to be one for opening the Advanced Control. But you could simply make a .bat file with what you need...


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 20, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Not sure about the Advanced Control, but the web interface can be disabled by taking out the parameter for it in the shortcut properties...
> View attachment 152146
> 
> Typing "FAHClient.exe --help" in the command line did produce a big list of parameters you can use (including the one for the web interface), but there doesn't seem to be one for opening the Advanced Control. But you could simply make a .bat file with what you need...


FAHControl.exe works for me


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 20, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> FAHControl.exe works for me
> View attachment 152147


Ah, I thought he meant automatic startup of the Advanced Control along with the client executable.


----------



## zlopras (Apr 20, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> Noble plea but Roseta dosn't use GPUs and my understanding is that it is the GPUs jobs that are the biggest problem. I did start Rosetta a few days ago so I'm not a hater


You are right, Rosetta does not use GPUs, it was just an example. I am not aware if any other projects that study COVID-19 use GPUs, might be worth looking into. I use my CPU for Rosetta and GPU for GPUGRID (molecular dynamics). 
If people can't get projects for COVID but still want to help other research, they can. I hope that the pandemic has at least helped spread awareness of shared computing and many people will continue to contribute to various projects long into the future. I don't personally work with these platforms (I do cancer genomics), but if I can use my otherwise idle gaming PC to help my colleagues, I'm more than happy to.


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 20, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> Ah, I thought he meant automatic startup of the Advanced Control along with the client executable.


Maybe he did. It has been more than 10 years since I set up this client.....I just start FAHClient if I want to see what is going on.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2020)

Normally, I just create a shortcut on the desktop....


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 20, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Normally, I just create a shortcut on the desktop....


I installed the new version and it makes this shortcut


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 20, 2020)

F@H has had usability problems forever.  I wonder if the influx of millions of Folders has prompted Stanford to address some of these issues?


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 24, 2020)

Well, one thing that I definitely noticed is that now Advanced Control opens the project's page when clicking its number. Previously that feature was broken... so that's something they fixed


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2020)

I am having issues with Fah, my main listed rig got a clean install , actually enabling uefi boot this last weekend.
Fah installed ok with Wcg too, and was working fine up to me using the pc today, it had tan all night without issues until I was watching the tube on it this morning.
Now I get a kernel power reboot whenever I run fah.

I'm working through some options, just about to clean install the GPU whql driver's to move away from the latest beta driver's.

But any ideas, is it just me?


----------



## windwhirl (May 18, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I am having issues with Fah, my main listed rig got a clean install , actually enabling uefi boot this last weekend.
> Fah installed ok with Wcg too, and was working fine up to me using the pc today, it had tan all night without issues until I was watching the tube on it this morning.
> Now I get a kernel power reboot whenever I run fah.
> 
> ...



There was a known issue in the Radeon Adrenaline drivers 20.4.1 that comes close to what you describe



> Running Folding@Home while also running an application using hardware acceleration of video content can cause a system hang or black screen. A potential workaround is disabling hardware acceleration for the application that has it enabled.



But it was supposed to be fixed in 20.4.2. Also, it shouldn't happen unless you run into that specific scenario.


----------



## mstenholm (May 18, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I am having issues with Fah, my main listed rig got a clean install , actually enabling uefi boot this last weekend.
> Fah installed ok with Wcg too, and was working fine up to me using the pc today, it had tan all night without issues until I was watching the tube on it this morning.
> Now I get a kernel power reboot whenever I run fah.
> 
> ...


New to me. I would try the older driver as you suggested. Maybe try a different (AMD)GPU


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 18, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> New to me. I would try the older driver as you suggested. Maybe try a different (AMD)GPU


All my pciex slot's are in use for nvme drive's and the GPU is in a custom loop , so that's a tail end of issues option but Ty I'll try driver's first plus disable GPU acceleration first.

And various limb crossing obv.

@windwhirl Ty I'll try that.


Update.

Whql driver's plus reinstalled fah, seam's to be ok now I'll be back if the issue return's.

Cheers guys.

So after an HR fine , I had issues again , I found a incorrect for uefi key set in bios.
FTP reset key enabled I disabled it as it normally is.

This fixed my issues with Fah.
Just for any following, I am still having a specific crash issue but not while folding anymore.


----------



## phill (May 19, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> All my pciex slot's are in use for nvme drive's and the GPU is in a custom loop , so that's a tail end of issues option but Ty I'll try driver's first plus disable GPU acceleration first.
> 
> And various limb crossing obv.
> 
> ...


Daft question @theoneandonlymrk, but have you tried it without the NVME drives installed at all?  I wonder if too many lanes are being used without enough bandwidth possibly?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 20, 2020)

phill said:


> Daft question @theoneandonlymrk, but have you tried it without the NVME drives installed at all?  I wonder if too many lanes are being used without enough bandwidth possibly?


I have not added any recently I have tried a system refresh since it happened again, it's weird though , I'm not sure what it is ATM but folding while crunching seams to trigger it.
Hopefully the refresh works.

On second thought , I always have the protein viewer open recent simulations Have looked mental, two big ,very big protein clusters with a shower of molecules circling, normally theirs one big protein and the molecules.


----------



## Russ64 (May 24, 2020)

Why oh why is it so hard to get FAH working on a Linux box?  

I spent an entire day (wasted) setting up my dual CPU Xeon box to run Ubuntu 20.04 LTS.  I installed the deb packages from FAH and after jumping around to get Python2 installed (required for FAHControl), it just will not start - Error in reading new core download.  I can download the core using Firefox (and it works on my Windows box - so no firewall issues). Tried everything to no avail. 

Also, got my Nvidia card running on nVidia drivers and installed OpenCL and CUDA but FAH just says OpenCL and CUDA not able to run..... again, no idea how to resolve this.  I gave up and went back to WCG - installed BIONC and running in 10 mins.


----------



## Boatvan (May 26, 2020)

@Russ64 I feel your pain at the moment. I run F@H on centos7. For some bizarre reason, after doing my normal periodic check on the client, the GPU Slot I set up a few weeks back pulled a Houdini and plain disappeared. Re-added and after the client trying like 8 times to connect to the work server, I got a WU for the GPU. I wonder how long it has been gone...


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

Hey guys, whilst the sun was shining a little I've set FAH to run, but I've noticed there some really poor scoring units floating about...  Anyone else seen these??






16000 points for one unit??  Don't want many of these guys!!


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2020)

phill said:


> Hey guys, whilst the sun was shining a little I've set FAH to run, but I've noticed there some really poor scoring units floating about...  Anyone else seen these??
> 
> View attachment 158942
> 
> 16000 points for one unit??  Don't want many of these guys!!


Summer units  . They hardly forces the GPU to hit 3D clocks. Yes I get them on my 2070/Windows, not on my Linux 2070 S

Edit: Correction I just got a 13413 on my 2070 Super. 1.4M so not a big hit. Consumption at the wall is down 110 W from the 2.2 M units.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

I don't suppose there's a way to get rid of them??


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2020)

phill said:


> I don't suppose there's a way to get rid of them??


None other than the usual I think. My PPD/W is OK on the 2070 Super but the 2070 really take a hit.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

It kills it on the two 1080 Ti's and I don't think that the 1070 I have is of much use either...  Oh well


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 14, 2020)

phill said:


> It kills it on the two 1080 Ti's and I don't think that the 1070 I have is of much use either...  Oh well


What is the reported Watt? HWinfo give me 53 W average on my Win/2070. Normal is 180 but 1.5M. Now I see 345k. If this happened during Winter I would be freezing.


----------



## phill (Jun 14, 2020)

I was getting much less than 1m a day and normally it can be around 2.5m or better...  Right now...

2 x 1080 Ti...




1070..




That's a little more like it...   Ti's stuck at 1873 MHZ ish and the 1070 is around the 1860MHz range...  All on non standard power settings and fan curve


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 24, 2020)

On my windows 7 machine, i can't get my GTX 1080ti to use CUDA. It use OpenCL all the time.
Any way to change this?

EDIT:
Seems this is caused by rendering the windows 7 desktop on the same card running F@H.

I also don't see any mentioning of CUDA settings in my nvidia control Panel.
Do i need to do something to make the control panel show CUDA settings? (I' m on driver version 388.13)
I see a NVCUDA.DLL is installed (NVIDIA CUDA driver 9.1.75)
I am reluctant to upgrading the driver, to avoid issues with FSX.


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> On my windows 7 machine, i can't get my GTX 1080ti to use CUDA. It use OpenCL all the time.
> Any way to change this?
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


I'll have a check when I run mine (Sadly running Win 10 1903 OS here) but it might possibly be down to Windows 7??  I'm not sure, I just tell FAH to run and it does, CUDA or not, I just leave it do its thing!   It might be me dreaming but I'm not sure if CUDA will slow things down or not?? .....  One of our Veterans might be able to help there


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2020)

phill said:


> I'll have a check when I run mine (Sadly running Win 10 1903 OS here) but it might possibly be down to Windows 7??  I'm not sure, I just tell FAH to run and it does, CUDA or not, I just leave it do its thing!   It might be me dreaming but I'm not sure if CUDA will slow things down or not?? .....  One of our Veterans might be able to help there


It’s not a Windows 7 issue. My 2070 is doing just fine. I had one problem with Linux but a re-start took care of that.


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

I've had a check on FAH today since the sun is out, the crunchers are folding as well   I've seen this in my logs this morning...





It should be setting it to CUDA automatically then I'm guessing as I've not touched any of the settings.  I just leave FAH do it's thing when I run it


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2020)

phill said:


> I've had a check on FAH today since the sun is out, the crunchers are folding as well   I've seen this in my logs this morning...
> 
> View attachment 173241
> 
> It should be setting it to CUDA *automatically* then I'm guessing as I've not touched any of the settings. I just leave FAH do it's thing when I run it


Same here, FAH did its thing. I do have a newer driver (430.64 with a CUDA driver 10.2) than @Jacky_BEL. Update?


----------



## phill (Oct 25, 2020)

I'm on 436.02 driver at the moment @mstenholm 





It seems to be doing ok I think?


----------



## mstenholm (Oct 25, 2020)

phill said:


> I'm on 436.02 driver at the moment @mstenholm
> 
> View attachment 173244
> 
> It seems to be doing ok I think?


I think that @Jacky_BEL needs to consult THIS. I don't know if the old driver is the problem but the F&H forum is a better place to discuss matters since we obviously didn't have to struggle with it and hence doesn't have a good solution.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 25, 2020)

OK,
Maybe when I upgrade FSX I can upgrade the driver too.

I can't remember ever installing CUDA sdk toolkit.
I 'll try to dig up something else from the log file

I get following message : CUDA_ERROR_INVALID_PTX (218)
According to info from the folding forum  and Nvidia CUDA toolkit release notes, i need at least CUDA version 9.2  (driver version 397.44)
(Info here and here)


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 26, 2020)

Just did a test on another machine with a MSI GTX 980 Ti on windows 7.
Driver version was 391.35
Upgraded to 399.24 and sure enough F@H started folding on CUDA.

So I now upgraded the GPU-driver for the Asus as well to 399.24, and now it is also folding on CUDA.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Oct 27, 2020)

phill said:


> I'll have a check when I run mine (Sadly running Win 10 1903 OS here) but it might possibly be down to Windows 7??  I'm not sure, I just tell FAH to run and it does, CUDA or not, I just leave it do its thing!   It might be me dreaming but I'm not sure if CUDA will slow things down or not?? .....  One of our Veterans might be able to help there


It should speed things up depending on the card you run:
(from F@H website )





Here is a link with an updated ranked list of GPU models and recent data on F@H performance.

ALL GPU FOLDING AT HOME PPD DATABASE


----------



## phill (Oct 30, 2020)

I have my 2 1080 Ti's and a 1070 at present that will fold whenever I produce enough solar power     It's pretty expensive running these things 24/7!!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 23, 2020)

I wonder if I should use my old GK110 titans for folding since they have good DP performance ?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 23, 2020)

You could, but they're not very efficient.






						GPU Folding Projects - Performance - Google Drive
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 23, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> You could, but they're not very efficient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, so folding doesn't take advantage from the massive DP numbers of the Kepler Titan it seems ...
This spreadsheet only has 1 sample, and no Core22 performance numbers.
But yeah, efficiency won't be that great anymore, meaning more heat output.
Maybe I'll just have to try it out this coming winter 

I found this in a Q&A dating from 2013:
"The folding cores in current use do single precision calculations.  Some older cores tried out double precision calculations, but the additional overhead was found not to be needed. "

Now this article from 2015 really gets me interested: The NVIDIA GeForce GTX Titan X Review
The GPU's can compute with implicit and explicit single precision.
In implicit single precision mode, the performance increase for the Kepler Titan is roughly x7. It is measured in nanoseconds per day (as found in the F@h log).
It goes from 48,7 to 344,4 ns/day. Now this is definitely worth a try.

I did a run on the Kepler Titan, got assigned a 13429 WorkUnit with only 2100 base credit.
Finalized in about 1h23m, and performed at 167 ns/day. The GPU was not fully utilized, on average only 160W powerdraw
It netted 7922 points.

2nd run on a somewhat faster CPU:
13429 workunit with 2100 base credit completed in 52 minutes, performance of 244 ns/day.
70% GPU load and 155W powerdraw.
Net result 12876 points.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Nov 24, 2020)

PPD performance is in line with a GTX 1070m (which oddly is slighly faster than a regular GTX 1070).
I would like to see these GTX Titans working on some big work units to get an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 7, 2020)

Today I had 1 GPU stopped with error in device manager:
Device PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_1B00&SUBSYS_119A10DE&REV_A1\4&3623647d&0&0008 was not migrated due to partial or ambiguous match.
Something about adding nvlddmkm service by device driver manager.

Anyone else experienced something similar?

Sigh...

Windows update again, wanted to update the device driver which in turn halted the FahCore_22.exe proccess..
How can I stop windows from updating the GPU device drivers?


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 8, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> How can I stop windows from updating the GPU device drivers?


I think you can do that from Local Group Policy (gpedit.msc), going into Computer Configuration, Administrative Templates, Windows Components, Windows Update. There should be an item about disabling hardware driver updates.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 8, 2020)

windwhirl said:


> I think you can do that from Local Group Policy (gpedit.msc), going into Computer Configuration, Administrative Templates, Windows Components, Windows Update. There should be an item about disabling hardware driver updates.


Thanks.

This PC is running windows 10 pro, but I have other machines running windows 10 home edition.
Does it matter in windows 10 which version is running , this now works on windows10 home edition as well?
In windows 7 gpedit was available in the more advanced editions only I believe.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 8, 2020)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Thanks.
> 
> This PC is running windows 10 pro, but I have other machines running windows 10 home edition.
> Does it matter in windows 10 which version is running , this now works on windows10 home edition as well?
> In windows 7 gpedit was available in the more advanced editions only I believe.


Not sure if there even is gpedit on Home editions... I think you could try adding the entry in the Registry (which I attached) but it may not work, since apparently it has to be enforced through MMC due to it editing some other files.

On that topic, I think the 2004 update made driver updates optional. In my case, there is also a AMD driver update, which I don't know why it shows up, considering I always run the latest driver , but Windows doesn't install it unless I tell it to do so. And that's without using the GPO setting.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Dec 8, 2020)

OK,
Thanks


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 8, 2021)

Yet again two machines stopped folding because of windows automatic updates.
I found this next method online to stop these updates:

In Registry editor, goto

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows

Create a new "WindowsUpdate" key

In this new key, create another new key, "AU"

In "AU", create a "AUOptions" value (DWORD 32-bit), and set to 2, which is for "Notify for download and notify for install".

Reboot for changes to take effect.

Ofcourse, do this at own risk.


----------



## mstenholm (Jan 8, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Yet again two machines stopped folding because of windows automatic updates.
> I found this next method online to stop these updates:
> 
> In Registry editor, goto
> ...


WIN7 and Linux FTW


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 8, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Yet again two machines stopped folding because of windows automatic updates.
> I found this next method online to stop these updates:
> 
> In Registry editor, goto
> ...


Couldn't you just disable them from the Control Panel?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 8, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Couldn't you just disable them from the Control Panel?


I have unchecked "Restart this device as soon as possible ..." in advanced options, but still it forced an automatic restart.
I think Microsoft is now actively pushing the 20H2 upgrade to home users.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 9, 2021)

Here is a link to Microsoft documentation on restart behaviour:

Manage device restarts after updates

So, to delay rebooting if a user is logged on, *AUOptions* should be *4*, while *NoAutoRebootWithLoggedOnUsers* is set to *1*.

Whatever happened to the Keep It Simple-rule?


----------



## phill (Jan 9, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Here is a link to Microsoft documentation on restart behaviour:
> 
> Manage device restarts after updates
> 
> ...


It's Microsoft?? 

I dunno...  I just make sure I have the ability to check on any of my crunchers etc. just in case this/any stupid problem/s should happen...  If I see one has updates, I make sure it restarts and doesn't stop half way because it's bugging me to sign in to something...  

I wish Linux would be easier with the folding...  Wouldn't use Windows for any of the crunchers then...


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 10, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Whatever happened to the Keep It Simple-rule?


Long gone.

That aside, and until they fix this, maybe consider using the "pause updates" feature?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 10, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Long gone.
> 
> That aside, and until they fix this, maybe consider using the "pause updates" feature?


Yes, but one can only pause for a maximum of 35 days.
And then you are required to apply the updates, even if you don't want or need them.
I mean, I don't want "preview" updates, and I don't see the need for driver updates when my system is working well.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Jan 15, 2021)

In attempting to get two GT 1030s running in an Optiplex 990 (which I couldn't, so any thoughts there are welcome), I noticed something else.  The CPU is an i3 2120, and for a little while it was idle due to no assignments available for configuration.  That's fine, it generates just north of bupkus anyway.  BUT: the estimated PPD for the 1030 went up while the CPU was resting, higher than the total est.PPD when both are running together.  So I removed the CPU slot and am only running the 1030.  CPU usage is still around 60%, so my hypothesis is that there isn't enough juice in the i3 to do its own work and properly support the 1030's task.  Does this sound right?  If so, I may try to put both in the X58 rig I just brought down because FAHcore kept crashing.  Of course, then I'll need to solve THAT problem.

[edit: spelling]


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 15, 2021)

You need 1 CPU core per 1 folding GPU.
On low end CPU's, performance of GPU can drop if it hasn't got enough CPU performance to support it.

I also noticed there is a new version of FAH available,  v7.6.21


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Jan 22, 2021)

"Quality" ahum Update KB4598242 since January 12, 2021 failed to install 10 times already.
I stopped the machine to manually download and install, but it just will not install.
I took the opportunity to update FAH to v7.6.21 and the machine is now up and running again. So far, so good.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 21, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> You need 1 CPU core per 1 folding GPU.
> On low end CPU's, performance of GPU can drop if it hasn't got enough CPU performance to support it.
> 
> I also noticed there is a new version of FAH available,  v7.6.21



One entire core, or one CPU thread?  I've got a GT 1030 attached to an X5670, and was wondering how much to dedicate, since the remaining CPU resources are on WCG.  Relatedly, does a faster GPU require a commensurately faster CPU to feed it?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Apr 21, 2021)

On my 4c/8t system I see the fahcore_22 process using 15% of CPU.
With one thread being always fully utilized , this means another thread is partially utilized (20% of a thread). I would count that as one core needed.

Second part of the question, intuitively I would answer yes.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yah, FAH been acting up on me last couple days. I should be getting 1.4 million per day. I gave up yesterday. but I will try again later today.
> 
> i click FAH, run, and the gpu just stalls, nothing, no folding of anything. really frustrating I can't figure it out.  I tried reinstalling and everything. I figure w.e work assignment I got, just had an error and now I can't fold again until it resets... will try again soon, hopefully its reset by now... CPU is still folding fine, but those are like useless low amount of points.


Windows or Linux?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 28, 2021)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Windows or Linux?


@lynx29 As far as I remember you have choosen to only do COVID jobs. That could be the reason. I have no problem getting work (Linux) but I fold what ever they send me.

Edit: it seems like it is a general problem F@H support forum


----------



## DoH! (Mar 9, 2022)

I see from a lot of posts everyone using this >> *FAHControl - Folding@home Client Advanced Control* app, can you tell me where i can access/download this app for my own use.
I've tried searching the Folding Forum - Index Page but cannot find anything there (maybe have to look harder).
Any help would be most welcome & appreciated.


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 9, 2022)

Program files x86\fahclient\fahcontrol.exe


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 9, 2022)

It has been a while since I installed fah.

Instead of the web-interface , you can use fahcontrol.exe to get the Folding@home Client Advanced Control.

From F@h support page:

Please read the V7 Introduction page for basic information and further explanations of the new client features.
See also the FAHControl (client manager), FAHClient (slot), and FAHViewer (viewer) documents for more information about setup and customization options.
While the default options are typically the recommended options, see the ConfigurationFAQ for  additional setup options.


----------



## DoH! (Mar 9, 2022)

@1freedude Thanks for that info, got it on my desktop now 

PPD 355888


----------



## DoH! (Mar 13, 2022)

Hello, I have a couple of questions regarding the Folding@home Client Advanced Control,

Configuring: Is it best to let the program decide on the settings or are there settings that should be used ?

Client: Local Online: Should i be using the Cpu or Gpu or both and if so.. how ?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 13, 2022)

I use GPU F@h only.
Other settings I have changed are mostly for remote access configuration.

In Expert tab I have added pause-on-start = true , so folding does not automaticaly start when the client is started.


----------



## DoH! (Mar 13, 2022)

I was asking just in case i needed to adjust anything else... (I'm a bit of a worry-what)


http://imgur.com/YYae4QI


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Mar 13, 2022)

DoH! said:


> Hello, I have a couple of questions regarding the Folding@home Client Advanced Control,
> 
> Configuring: Is it best to let the program decide on the settings or are there settings that should be used ?
> 
> Client: Local Online: Should i be using the Cpu or Gpu or both and if so.. how ?


We, the F@H and WCG teams here on TPU, _normally_ recommend running F@H on the GPU and WCG on the CPU.  These are not normal times, at least for the next month or so.  Your setup looks fine, IMHO.  When WCG comes back, you could switch the CPU over if you so desired.(you would need to reserve a thread for F@H)  I am impressed with the PPD that these 8 core CPU's are kicking out though.


----------



## DoH! (Mar 13, 2022)

@JackyBel  &  @thebluebumblebee Thankyou for your answers....


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2022)

What do you make of this Invalid date ?
I noticed that I didn’t get my 420K points for the last job I completed yesterday so I made a note of todays job. Invalid date but no error in my log. I assume the next 420K I dump in a few minutes will be the same. I’m out, I did my part.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 16, 2022)

Is this what we're supposed to be seeing?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Is this what we're supposed to be seeing?
> 
> View attachment 239956


No, it should have been 17795, 155, 0, 0 and the next one
18601, 2515, 0, 0, both invalid date but right name and points. No points in ExtremOverclocking.com


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 16, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> No, it should have been 17795, 155, 0, 0 and the next one
> 18601, 2515, 0, 0, both invalid date but right name and points. No points in ExtremOverclocking.com


Seems your team number is incorrect: 50716 instead of 50711


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Seems your team number is incorrect: 50716 instead of 50711


F..k how did that happen? OK, I better change it. That team doesn’t even exist. Strange that it was changed between the jobs I did yesterday. @Jacky_BEL good catch.

My home has moved to the Bermuda Triangle. I lost my fiber just before I uploaded that last job so now it’s phone and IPad.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 16, 2022)

I am seeing a Titan V up for sale, looks neglected and used for mining.
Asking price as high as a new RTX 3070 Ti.

Last time I saw a Titan V for sale , that was in very good condition but asking price of 1500 euro.
I would like to upgrade my collection, but this is all too costly.

Also saw a Titan Z a while ago , but also too high priced.
450 euro for a obsolete powerhungry beast?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 16, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> No, it should have been 17795, 155, 0, 0 and the next one
> 18601, 2515, 0, 0, both invalid date but right name and points. No points in ExtremOverclocking.com
> 
> View attachment 239959



This is what I get when I punch in your numbers:


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 16, 2022)

80-watt Hamster said:


> This is what I get when I punch in your numbers:
> 
> View attachment 239963
> 
> ...


If you look at both they got points before they were returned   
The PC has the correct time so I’m a bit confused. Could you try your last completed job?


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 16, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> If you look at both they got points before they were returned
> The PC has the correct time so I’m a bit confused. Could you try your last completed job?


I believe this has always been the case , being credited before being returned. I also noticed this before but i did not think it was an issue.

Take a look at one I saved:



The times reported for my WU's are always 1h or 2h different from my PC time , depending on F@h reporting in their local time or in GMT.

So you are in the Bermuda time zone now?


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 16, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> I am seeing a Titan V up for sale, looks neglected and used for mining.
> Asking price as high as a new RTX 3070 Ti.
> 
> Last time I saw a Titan V for sale , that was in very good condition but asking price of 1500 euro.
> ...



I sure wouldn't buy one 780 ti for 225, let alone two for twice that.



mstenholm said:


> If you look at both they got points before they were returned
> The PC has the correct time so I’m a bit confused. Could you try your last completed job?



I did notice that; it might be a time zone-related bug, because there's a precise 5hr offset between the times reported in the chart and the summary.  I can punch in my last job(s) later tonight.



80-watt Hamster said:


> I sure wouldn't buy one 780 ti for 225, let alone two for twice that.
> 
> 
> 
> I did notice that; it might be a time zone-related bug, because there's a precise 5hr offset between the times reported in the chart and the summary.  I can punch in my last job(s) later tonight.



My latest return, @mstenholm:


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 17, 2022)

@80-watt Hamster 
There is clearly something wrong with the time being reported at the bottom line of the report message:





It states to report in GMT time , so it should report the same to anyone.
I think instead of GMT , it is showing time in the user's local timezone setting.

@mstenholm have you checked the timezone setting of your machine?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 17, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> @80-watt Hamster
> There is clearly something wrong with the time being reported at the bottom line of the report message:
> 
> View attachment 240073
> ...


I did have some internet problems yesterday and my time and date is hooked up on internet-time, so I need connection. The setting is and was correct, Copenhagen (Denmark).

When I re-check the two units I *still *get Invalid date and it was clear that you got a different result. Anyway I changed the team number to the correct 50711 and deleted and added the GPU slot and I’m giving it a go for another 18601 unit (420K). If that fails then I will have to manually set time&date even though I find it hard to understand that it should matter when the time-log is correct.

UPDATE: This time I at least got the team right but as the LINK shows the date is invalid, again. Let’s see if I get points this time. I hope that result at least is useful.
I didn’t touch my settings for years or on this machine since F@H was installed and as far as I know things have been good. I was wondering if I should bring it to the official forum but then saw that it’s a beta unit and ……I’m not a official beta-tester so I will suffer in peace 
Team 50716 does exist and I added around 960k to them yesterday, so all is good, but strange.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Mar 17, 2022)

It is not uncommon for software errors to occur in things related with time.

80% of Poland's rail traffic is out of service right now due to a oopsy software error.

Technical fault halts Polish railways, a key Ukraine exit route



> "Alstom is aware of a time formatting error that currently affects the availability of the rail network, and thus rail transport in Poland,"



Maybe some companies also use Alstom internet equipment?


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 18, 2022)

3.28. That‘s the factor that is on the price for the raw electricity for me for the first three months of 2022 compared to the same period in 2021. That add up to the price of a 5950X. I might not be folding a lot in the future  

Edit: I just noticed that this is in the assistance forum. I’n not asking for help, we all have the same problem with gas/oil prices gone up. Just a heads up for your next bill.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Mar 18, 2022)

mstenholm said:


> 3.28. That‘s the factor that is on the price for the raw electricity for me for the first three months of 2022 compared to the same period in 2021. That add up to the price of a 5950X. I might not be folding a lot in the future
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that this is in the assistance forum. I’n not asking for help, we all have the same problem with gas/oil prices gone up. Just a heads up for your next bill.



Dang; that's nuts.

Warm weather is approaching, so I'll be drawing down significantly soon-ish, as well.  Maybe even entirely come summer.


----------



## DoH! (Mar 27, 2022)

Hello, this may just be me but my stats are showing strange results.... Just wondering if i'm the only one..?!

Total Points: 6,849,106 >   https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_overtake.php?s=&u=1290869 

Total Points: 7,112,724 >   https://client.foldingathome.org


----------



## 1freedude (Mar 27, 2022)

EOC is relying on F@H to report your finished contributions.  I *think* the client.foldingathome.org is reporting your real-time contributions.  And, your computer is the source of that webpage.  The web server is part of the software on your computer.

Edited for spelling


----------



## phill (Mar 27, 2022)

I think you'll find that the extremeoverclocking link hasn't been updated all day today, even more so frustrating, I'll have nothing to update tomorrow with the stats that have happened today, but we won't know about because no numbers been updated on the site    Frustrating...


----------



## DoH! (Mar 28, 2022)

@1freedude & @phill thanks for your replies, yeah i had a look at the pages updates and it said something along those lines [problem with updating stats]..  cheers !


----------



## phill (Mar 28, 2022)

Just updated the FAH Pie thread so if you'd like to check in there at some point @DoH! hopefully that info will help    I believe it's all under control now, just waiting for the updates to happen.    I'll let everyone know as soon as I can


----------



## DoH! (Mar 28, 2022)

Yeah seems to be working now...


----------



## phill (Mar 29, 2022)

I'll grab an update then as soon as I can!!    Thanks for letting us know @DoH! !!


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 11, 2022)

I've got a 1060 6G that "throttles down" periodically, dropping to ~20% reported usage for an arbitrary amount of time before flipping back to full steam. This doesn't seem to happen on any of my other cards (1070 ti, 3050, RX 470). Any ideas?


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

Something like this @80-watt Hamster ??






Mines never at a constant GPU usage, its all over the place as you can see...  If it stays there that might be something else but otherwise I'd presume/guess its normal??


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Dec 11, 2022)

No, more like this:





Under normal circumstances, card power will be around 100 watts, with ePPD around 600K.  Under these circumstances, ePPD hover around 10K.  Here's what HWINFO64 has to say:





Maybe it's just due to the CUDA config on GP106 and everything's fine.  Just seemed weird that output was tanking so bad.


----------



## phill (Dec 11, 2022)

Not got a random power limit or anything set or clicked into it??  Anything else in the system taking the GPU power?


----------



## johnspack (Dec 30, 2022)

Any detailed instructions for the client?  I just want to throw a wu into the bucket from time to time on my x99 server.  Seems my 36 thread cpu does not bad,  and  I'm throwing a rx570 into 
the mix as well.  Been years since I folded.  Ended up using the web client to just run both at full,  but I liked having a bit more control....

Never mind..  figured it out....

You guys realize there is no Easy setup thread left...  no instructions for beginners.  I almost gave up myself..  but I did this before...  years ago.  Even the folding at home website changed.
Should be some updates....


----------



## phill (Jan 1, 2023)

johnspack said:


> Any detailed instructions for the client?  I just want to throw a wu into the bucket from time to time on my x99 server.  Seems my 36 thread cpu does not bad,  and  I'm throwing a rx570 into
> the mix as well.  Been years since I folded.  Ended up using the web client to just run both at full,  but I liked having a bit more control....
> 
> Never mind..  figured it out....
> ...


If I have to resetup a PC, I'll try and get a guide together...  I thought that was already covered to be honest??

Folding Setup Thread.... but that looks like the pics have disappeared which is kinda unhelpful!


----------

